#ubuntu+1 2007-07-02
<DanaG> I wonder why my framebuffer fails to resume.
<__mikem> Its alpha software
<h3sp4wn> Very little of it is alpha
<PriceChild> until it reaches beta it is alpha
<PriceChild> (beta of 1.0 )
<h3sp4wn> PriceChild: I am talking about the software contained in the distribution
<h3sp4wn> labelling something that was released as stable by the people who wrote it
<h3sp4wn> alpha is just misleading
<DanaG> woah-oh-oh, I just fixed resume!@
* DanaG goes and spams exclamation points to himself
<DanaG> SAVE_VBE_STATE=true
<DanaG> POST_VIDEO=false
<DanaG> SAVE_VIDEO_PCI_STATE=true
<PriceChild> who released it as stable?
<PriceChild> remember gutsy is still alpha
<DanaG> woah-oh-oh, I just fixed resume!
<DanaG> woah-oh-oh, I just fixed resume!
* DanaG runs off to run 'yes \!'
<Joanie> any tips on getting evolution (re) working? (it dumps core)
<DanaG> SAVE_VBE_STATE=true     POST_VIDEO=false       SAVE_VIDEO_PCI_STATE=true
<DanaG> yahoo!
<h3sp4wn> PriceChild: The software contained is more the work of other people not involved in anyway with ubuntu (Debian even does more work and they do a trivial amount compared to upstream)
<crdlb> the packaging is alpha
<PriceChild> gutsy is alpha...
<crdlb> and that's enough to make a system completely unstable
<PriceChild> don't ever think, or persuade others otherwise until the beta comes out
* DanaG runs off to install Feisty on some old P3-Celeron 700MHz laptop.
<h3sp4wn> PriceChild: Don't tell me what to think I will make my own mind up thx
<PriceChild> i'm not telling you what to think
<PriceChild> i'm telling you what _is_
<DanaG> People I know like to ask me this:
<DanaG> "You're running Gutsy already?  Why?  You must be a glutton for punishment."
<DanaG> Or things like that.
<Joanie> Actually, all things being equal, Gutsy doesn't suck too badly in the stability department these days (not that I'd recommend others install it yet)
<gnomefreak> hell the tool-chain has a bunch of breakage
<Joanie> for me at this point evolution is the only thing that's hosed
<h3sp4wn> The toolchain is not using the new gcc (or libc6)
<h3sp4wn> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/launchpad/+spec/grumpy-groundhog (if that is implimented then that would be alpha)
<gnomefreak> we are using 4.1 iirc
<gnomefreak> reason for not using 4.2 was as i recall its slower and more unstable than 4.1 we were going to use it but the devs i guess decided against it
<gnomefreak> but thats beena  while
* gnomefreak goes to bed
<DanaG> What time zone?
<gnomefreak> EST its 8:28
<DanaG> aah.
<gnomefreak> but i get up at 3-4am
<DanaG> Wow, that dude left droppings on my screen.
<llol> hello folks
<llol> whats the process to reload a NIC card
<llol> that cant be seen by the network manager
<llol> ?
<DanaG> unload the module, and reload the module.
<llol> how so
<llol> lol
<llol> im kinda new to this kinda issue
<llol> RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+
<llol> this is the card that can be seen in hardware info
<llol> the light is on
<llol> ive restarted the machine and nada
<DanaG> Hmm, I don't see a relevant module for that network card.....
<DanaG> I wonder if ndiswrapper works with wired ethernet.
<llol> i had a similar card in there
<llol> a rtl8139C
<llol> so i got another one
<llol> and it aint being seen at all
<DanaG> Argh, how do you install Ubuntu on a system whose CD drive gives read errors out the wazoo?
<llol> in the network manager that is
<DanaG> Does ifconfig see it?
<llol> by replacing the cd rom drive
<llol> nope
<DanaG> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<DanaG> Nothing in ifconfig... there must not be a driver for it.
<h3sp4wn> DanaG: netboot / usb flash drive - put the drive into another machine tons of ways
<DanaG> That system doesn't boot from USB, either, I believe.
<DanaG> I'll go with the install-from-ntldr method.
<llol> Linux driver (driver has built-in the kernel)
<llol> thats what the realtek site says about it
<h3sp4wn> llol: try the other module - (8139cp and 8139too)
<DanaG> Every time i see the name 'llol', I think you're saying 'lol' at something.
<llol> "lspci"
<llol> sees it
<llol> oh sorry
<llol> sudo modrprope 8139cp
<llol> ?
<h3sp4wn> Is eth0 present in - sudo ifconfig -a
<DanaG> wow, there's a module 8139cp?  That's a bad name -- it should have 'r' or 'rtl' in front.
<jriachi> i am a happy gutsy-trevio compiz user :)
<RAOF> jriachi: :/.  Using Gutsy's Fusion packages will allow you to file bugs (and get them fixed), thus benefiting all of Ubuntu.
<jriachi> RAOF: i know, but gutsy fusion failed which segfault, core dump
<jriachi> as soon as is a little more stable, i'll change from trevio to official
<RAOF> Works for me, right now :
<RAOF> :)
<jriachi> you are lucky :)
<jriachi> *(failed with)
* DanaG uses Gutsy because brokenness can be fun to fix.  Sometimes.
<DanaG> Argh, I dislike the too-apple-ish OSD thingy.
<jriachi> DanaG: what osd?
<DanaG> The composited volume OSD.
<jriachi> :S i can't resize windows via alt-button2?
* RAOF can't deselect the Alt+F8 resize shortcut.
<DanaG> Aargh,
<DanaG> I unplugged AC, and my system went into sleep.
<RAOF> :)
<DanaG> Immediately.
<DanaG> With no battery warning or anything.
<RAOF> Ba baw.  Go g-p-m!
<DanaG> Oh, and my battery was full.
<Hobbsee> yay, broken!
<RAOF> You haven't yet taught g-p-m that full battery != critically low? :)
<DanaG> Battery tab's "Dim display brightness by" disagrees with AC tab's "Set brightness to".
<DanaG> Well, the odd thing is, it didn't say anything about it being critically low, either.
<RAOF> DanaG: Really?
<DanaG> By disagrees, I mean, you'd expect one to act like the other, but they don't.
<RAOF> Actually, the set/dim by combination seems to make a bit of sense to me.
<RAOF> But I suppose it's not obvious, if you don't actually read the text :)
<DanaG> I set it to 25% when on battery, but I was surprised when it went to 75% brightness.
<DanaG> That's backwards.
<DanaG> Or the AC one should be "dim by .... 0%"
<DanaG> Which proves how absurd it is, in a way.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: did you ever get a sponsor for democracyplayer, btw?
<Hobbsee> speaking of brokenness?
<RAOF> Hobbsee: In Ubuntu?  Yeah, it's uploaded, and works for me(tm)
<Hobbsee> cool :)
<RAOF> Democracyplayer hasn't been broken (for me) since Feisty :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<RAOF> And I don't think it's broken for anyone else, based on the lack of new bug reports.
<Hobbsee> neat!
<RAOF> Oh, yeah :)
<RAOF> DanaG: Actually, the AC one sets the baseline, and the battery one says how much dimmer than that baseline it should be on battery.  Maybe it could be better worded, but it seems obvious to me :)
<DanaG> What if baseline is 75%?
<DanaG> What would "dim by 50%" mean -- 75 - 50 or 75 * .50?
<RAOF> Then I think that it's .75 * .5
<DanaG> That's bad for me -- I can only use discrete steps of 12 or 13.
<RAOF> Man, your hardware sucks.
<RAOF> There's a g-p-m bug about that, presumably.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off when at idle or on battery." [Undecided,New] 
<DanaG> My report.
<DanaG> Some laptops allow only steps of 10%.
<RAOF> So g-p-m should just use the nearest one.
<DanaG> The hard thing is, the kernel doesn't give any way to retrieve that data from sysfs.
<RAOF> Oh.
<jriachi> mmm... can i check which packages are from which repository (or at least find the trevio ones?)
<DanaG> ARgh, why does my hard drive keep spinning up and down?  Doesn't that add wear to the drive?
<RAOF> jriachi: apt-cache policy ?
<RAOF> jriachi: That'll tell you which repository a particular package is from.
<jriachi> RAOF: and the reverse, given a repository get a list of packages?
<DanaG> Hmm, pulseaudio adds power usage by not allowing the codec to switch off, it seems.
<RAOF> jriachi: Uuuuum. :-/
<DanaG> Synaptic can tell you that, I think.
<jriachi> installing synaptic
<DanaG> Ooh, using only 22 watts.
<DanaG> For my system, I'm rather surprised.
<DanaG> Yonah 1.83GHz running at 1.0GHz, with 1GB DDR2-667, with 128MB GeForce Go 7600 (in 2D mode currently),
<DanaG> and a 17" matte (and really dim) LCD at lowest brightness.
<jriachi> DanaG: how did you got to know the watts?
<DanaG> powertop tells me.
<DanaG> Or gnome-power-manager's graph can tell you.
<DanaG> Ooh, now only 22 watts.  Pulseaudio keeps popping up and powering up my sound card.
<DanaG> Xorg : do_setitimer (it_real_fn)
<DanaG> Looks like "it_real_fun"
<DanaG> Wow, powertop is extremely buggy when resizing.
<DanaG> hah: gpm: 45 minutes, 54%.
<DanaG> ACPI: 1 hour 8 minutes, 54%.
<DanaG> Big deeeeeference.
<lamalex_> anyone have desktop-effects working with fglrx and xgl?
<jriachi> DanaG: powertop tells me "no acpi power information", there should be my watts, :S?
<RAOF> If you are on AC, then you won't get power info.
<DanaG> Oh, here's a feature of the e1000 module: It powers down the PHY when no cable is inserted, if you pass "SmartPowerDownEnable=1
<RAOF> Ooooh
<DanaG> You know what'd I'd love to be able to do with Linux?
<DanaG> When people say "You should try OS X", I'd love to be able to say this:
<lamalex> date a model?
<jriachi> surprise us :)
<jriachi> model a date?
<DanaG> "Who needs it?  I can already do everything you love about OS X in Linux."
<lamalex> what can't you do?
<DanaG> I don't know... I've never used OS X myself...
<lamalex> haha :)
<lamalex> my boss swithed from ubuntu to osx
* DanaG face-faults
<DanaG> (at my own comment, not yours)
<jriachi> DanaG: you can say about linux "it was made by steve jobs and apple, the coolest company in the whole world?"
<lamalex> he says it's pretty much the same, osx has some extra polish, but isn't free
<RAOF> There's a bunch of stuff
<DanaG> Complete this survey and win a free Sudoku game!11!1!!!
<DanaG> (me: "You mean, like.... (digs through gnome menus)... gnome-sudoku?)
* RAOF is learning dvorak :)
<DanaG> (oops, lost a closing ' " ')
<jriachi> DanaG: yes, like gnome-sudoku but free :p
<DanaG> The only thing I am really fanboyish about is HP, for no apparent reason.  However, I limit myself to saying "ooh, look at this thingy!", "Ooh, they have that cool thingy"... --- but, I don't say "They rock, and everybody else sucks!12!!!!")
<DanaG> Is there a market for 17" notebooks with Intel graphics?  I don't know, but HP offers one.
<DanaG> Gateway also has some cool stuff -- touchscreen+stylus tablet, 12", Core 2 Duo.
<DanaG> Wow, the faster I type, the more power I use.
<jriachi> DanaG: mmm... the kde systray icon, tells me the remaning battery time... but   acpi keeps telling me  "rate information unavailable." :S
<DanaG> Hmm.
<DanaG> try cat /proc/acpi/battery/*/*
<jriachi> charging state:          discharging
<jriachi> present rate:            unknown
<jriachi> remaining capacity:      3603 mAh
<DanaG> aah, then your BIOS just doesn't give you the info.  :(
<lamalex> try sudo cat ...
<lamalex> sometimes it gives more
<jriachi> lamalex: it was under a sudo -i shell :(
<lamalex> ahok
<DanaG> Wow, seeing Dapper's usplash and login reminds me of how far Edgy and Feisty have come.
<RAOF> :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<jriachi> lamalex: acpi could try to figure it, anyway :S
<Hobbsee> DanaG: that's exactdly why i cant see why people get told "run dapper, it's better"
<DanaG> dingdingchirp
<DanaG> (jingly chirpy login sound .... nice.)
<lamalex> if you're setting up a webserver I would reccomend dapper
<RAOF> I can no longer remember any of my Dapper knowledge :)
<DanaG> Argh, why does Nautilus default to icons view?  Ugh.
<FunnyLookinHat> DanaG, because most people prefer it?   : )
<lamalex> indeed
<lamalex> default to anything else would be annoying
<jriachi> mmm... to get powertop to show C3 and C4, would a "Long battery life mode" (or sth like that) in the BIOS be useful?
<DanaG> I guess it does come down to preference.
<jriachi> (i think that the people who prefer list view, are usually expert enough to find out how to change it)
<lamalex> agreed
<DanaG> I don't believe it .... this old Celeron 700 laptop doesn't support standard ACPI stuff -- there's no /proc/acpi.
<DanaG> Yet, an old P2 laptop DOES support it.
<lamalex> what's the make of each
<DanaG> One's a Dell -- P2 266 -- Inspiron 3500.
<DanaG> The other's HP -- Pavilion N5240, also called Omnibook XE3-something.
<DanaG> From dmesg on that laptop: bios is too old, dated 1992.
<roe> any advice as to how to troubleshoot a compiz.real crash on start of X?
<lamalex> check for a bios update maybe?
<RAOF> roe: Check ~/.xsession-errors?
<roe> yea it looks like its a bug with the current build, or at least someone filed it as a bug
<boris55> wow, how much better can ubuntu get?
<RAOF> Does xsession-errors have anything interesting, or is it just "core dumped"?
<roe> RAOF, a couple of memory-warnings about "GSlice"
<roe> this program is likely to crash, leak or unexpectedly abort soon...
<RAOF> Eh, everything says that :)
<roe> http://www.pastebin.ca/599273
<RAOF> roe: Eh, nothing obvious
<roe> that is why it's an alpha
<lamalex> boris55: hopefully way better
<lamalex> it's already great, but better is always ... better
<boris55> should I wait till beta to try gutsy?
<roe> gutsy is buggy. do you want to deal with bugs?
<lamalex> ideally you should wait until final to try gutsy
<boris55> I can deal with some bugs if the applications generally work.
<crdlb> then wait for beta
<crdlb> at the least
<jriachi> boris55: imho, i find it pretty usable, some console work had to be done, but i think it is ok...
<lamalex> you're better off using feisty, you're not really going to benefit from using gutsy
<boris55> not sure what's there that I need.  fiesty is everything I need
<lamalex> unless you're looking to test and squash bugs there's no real reason
<boris55> x.org 7.3 is available in gutsy?
<Hobbsee> i beleive so
<Hobbsee> openoffice actually opens now though.  this is good
<lamalex> hobbsee: you had problems with OO in feisty?
<jriachi> but the kdesktop, device icons bug isn't solved :(
<Hobbsee> gutsy
* Hobbsee hasnt run feisty since UDS.
<Hobbsee> ie, early may
<lamalex> guess I misread "openoffice actually opens now though.  this is good"
<Hobbsee> well, it didnt before in gutsy
<lamalex> ah ok
<lamalex> it opens very quickly for me (at least comparitively
<lamalex> )
* Hobbsee should fix kubuntu-restricted-extras, though
<lamalex> quicker than it did in any preivew release
<lamalex> s/preivew/previous
<Hobbsee> hrm.  where are the popcon results?
<Hobbsee> i want to see how many people actually install libxine1-console
<jriachi> (it would be great to be able to upload videos to the BTS)
<jriachi> (but then... they maybe would appear on youtube to ridicule ubuntu :S)
<lamalex> gnash works now!
<lamalex> sick
<jimmygoon> What's this I hear about no xorg.conf in the next X?
<lamalex> xorg 7.3 is supposed to be 'bulletproof' and figure out everything itself
<roe> ha! I'll believe that when I see it
<jimmygoon> I'm just curious about the config files... is it moving away from that file (format) or is that a messed up notion I have
<roe> I hope not
<lamalex> i'm actually not looking forward to it, I hate zeroconf apps
<RAOF> You wont need one, but you can still use one
<RAOF> Also, 7.3 is not yet in gutsy
<lamalex> parts of it are if I'm not mistaken
<lamalex> not the whole thing, but some yes?
<roe> does this miracle xorg include twinview support?
<roe> or whatever trainwreck fglrx is using these days?
<lamalex> heh
<RAOF> roe: For free drivers? Yes.
<roe> nv supports twinview?
<RAOF> Xorg obviously cant do anything about non-free drivers
<roe> I guess not
<RAOF> nouveau supports XRandR 1.2, and so supports twinview
<jimmygoon> do the unstable updates ever break things like grub that would REALLY make a system unusable (temporarily)
* Hobbsee uploads u-r-e
<Hobbsee> jimmygoon: sure.  kernel doenst boot.
<RAOF> jimmygoon: Yes.  Don't assume that an update won't destroy your data
<jimmygoon> er, like even on another partition, heh...
<RAOF> Yes, although it's unlikely to
<jimmygoon> o_0 well, its a good thing I only run my unstables in a VM, at least until the later betas
<jimmygoon> but I'm not too afraid of dependency problems, and I backup regularly so :P
* Hobbsee should backup.
* lamalex has never backed up
<lamalex> idk why, just never got around to it
* RAOF should not run only Sid and Gutsy on his lappy
<Hobbsee> i do when i'm about to format the partition
<Hobbsee> RAOF: i'm only running gutsy, and a copy of XP here.
<Hobbsee> + a VM, sometimes
<jriachi> (anyone bored and willing to replicate this kubuntu gutsy error?: http://nethen.org/misc/ubuntu/bug-deviceicon.ogm.avi )
<RAOF> Nouveau kinda works in Sid :)
<xtknight> is there a list of major features that have been implemented thus far?  trying to evaluate if i should give gutsy a test run
<jimmygoon> btw, woot+1 for rhythmbox+mtp support
<Hobbsee> xtknight: yes, on the release announcements
<Hobbsee> see the ubuntu-devel-announce mailing list
<xtknight> ah awesome
<tonyyarusso> mtp?
<DanaG> Argh, I put my iAudio6 in MTP mode, yet usb-storage still grabs it.
<DanaG> ooh: http://lwn.net/Articles/143397/
<DanaG> I wish Gnome's eject would do that.
<DanaG> Odd... I don't get why my MTP device doesn't show up as an MTP device.
<roe> I am using the nvidia module but I don't have 3d acceleration. glxgears pegs my cpu
<DanaG> glxinfo | grep rend
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
(DanaG/#ubuntu+1) odd redundancy: ls -l /etc/udev/rules.d/*mt*
(DanaG/#ubuntu+1) -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4753 2007-07-01 21:36 /etc/udev/rules.d/65-libmtp.rules
(DanaG/#ubuntu+1) lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   15 2007-05-31 08:32 /etc/udev/rules.d/libmtp.rules -> ../libmtp.rules
<roe> can someone give me a hand, whenever I open up an mpeg4 it brings my computer to a halt, I have tried both xine and mplayer.  glxgears pegs the cpu but glxinfo show direct rendering = yes
<DanaG> I believe glxgears is supposed to eat CPU.
<roe> I didn't think it was supposed to with 3d enabled
<DanaG> same issue as my mtp thingy:
<DanaG> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=522369
<DanaG> wtf?  I edit /etc/udev/rules.d/libmtp-rules,
<DanaG> and yet mtp-hotplug ignores my changes.
<DanaG> It seems to have the list hardcoded.
<DanaG> I don't get it.
<DanaG> aRGH, now I'm working with two laptops:
<DanaG> One with fn-ctrl-super-alt,
<DanaG> the other with ctrl-fn-super-alt
<DanaG> Moving back and forth between the two... painful.
<RAOF> :/
<DanaG> I don't have any specific preference, but using both side by side is just torturous.
<DanaG> I wonder if you can do anything useful with an S3 Savage IX
<linux_user400354> where can i find the default wallpapers from breezy? ive searched at packages.ubuntu.com and didnt find it.
<Hobbsee> linux_user400354: please see the topic, and dont repeat your question in multiple channels
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* linux_user400354 was kicked off #ubuntu+1 by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<sn-> wondered what this channel was for
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+b *!*@208-117-26-76.block5.gvtc.com!#ubuntu]  by Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> sn-: gutsy
<sn-> <-iso tester :)
<sn-> so would make sense to sit in here
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> welcome
<sn-> tyvm
<Yodude> hello, any gutsy talk ?
<sn-> yes Yodude
<Yodude> hehe i just wanted to say this seems to be a gret release
<Yodude> new gimp, new rythmbox
<Yodude> new effects
<Yodude> good work guys
<sn-> new gnome, new firefox alpha, no compiz-effects :) lots to go in
<Yodude> but i have a question
<Yodude> will hibernate/suspend finally get some fix ?
<Yodude> cuz it really works like hell
<Yodude> total showstopper
<sn-> well Yodude without knowing more its hard to say about your particular problem, suspend/hiberation/suspend to ram works for many people (me included) but it tends to vary depending on the notebook/chipset
<Yodude> i heard the kernel devs are aiming for it
<Yodude> but the question is when
<Yodude> cuz it's basic functionality
<Hobbsee> Yodude: not all the machines are the same.
<sn-> if it is perhaps a problem for you then it would maybe be useful to submit a bug report or at the very least check for one outstanding
<sn-> and try to work through it
<Yodude> i'd be glad to
<Yodude> anything to help the devs
<Yodude> i already submitted my hardware stats to the UHD
<sn-> ok well lets start with some info gathering :)
<sn-> so i will let you elaborate on your problem
<Yodude> hey i gtg eat
<Yodude> i'll be back though
<Yodude> i'll keep a note of your name on tomboy to ttyl
<Yodude> but just to start
<Yodude> i'm on intel + nvidia geforce FX 5200
<sn-> im sure anyone will be happy to help, just not me
<sn-> ah too late
<sn-> so anyone tried today's daily image ?:)
<Yodude> sn-: you still here ?
<sn-> yep
<Yodude> so
<Yodude> you wanted to take note of my PC specs yea ?
<Yodude> to fix tht hibernate/suspend problem
<sn-> sure, lets start with your system, its a notebook ?
<sn-> it would be useful to run lspci and pastebin the output
<Yodude> desktop
<Yodude> one sec for lspci
<sn-> ok and are you using nvidia-glx or the xorg free driver 'nv' ?
<Yodude> nvidno the nvidida restricted driver
<Yodude> btw can you give me the pastebin URL ?
<sn-> sure, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ http://paste.debian.net
<Yodude> P.S: i just saw some pic of compiz fusion i just wanna say WOW
<Yodude> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28207/
<Yodude> here's the lspci
<sn-> alrighty, so you are using the non-free "nvidia" driver for your graphics, as a test i would maybe try using the 'nv' driver in your xorg.conf , restart X then try suspend/hibernate
<sn-> to rule out the graphics at play, but you haven't mentioned what happens yet when you do try suspend/hibernate
<Yodude> well i get these text messages
<Yodude> one is "could not activate device 00:00
<Yodude> and when it boot it up again i get a black screen
<sn-> sounds like possibly graphics at play to me at least :)
<Yodude> yeah me too
<Yodude> i bet if nvidia would finally get the guts to friggin get out open source drivers nobody would have these problems
<sn-> but try what i suggested, if you need a better explanation then ask away
<Yodude> cuz i hear hibernate works fantasti8c with intel GPUs
<sn-> i know ubuntu has plans for the nouveau project at some point, its making "some" headway it seems
<h3sp4wn> one of 100.x.9 or 100.x.11 had quite a few suspend related fixes
<Yodude> yeah but still needs time
<Yodude> i'll be trying it withoiut the nvidia non-free driver
<h3sp4wn> nv is probably just as bad
<h3sp4wn> (nvidia maintains it anyway)
<sn-> h3sp4wn kindly mentioned newer nvidia drives as well, so you could try 'envy' to install the nvidia.com ones also
<sn-> hopefully one of those will show some results
<h3sp4wn> what is envy ?
<sn-> hmmm does envy support gutsy yet, im not actually sure
<h3sp4wn> does it make deb's ?
<sn-> h3sp4wn afraid not, it installs/builds the required for using nvidia.com drivers
<h3sp4wn> yuck
<sn-> http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<sn-> ignore that Yodude , not sure that will help on gutsy yet :)
<crdlb> envy + gutsy == broken system
<sn-> i haven't actuallly tried nvidia.com drivers on gutsy yet, so not sure how that will go :I
<h3sp4wn> I suppose you could get 100.x.9 from Debian and uupdate it to 100.x.11
<jussi01> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<sn-> jussi01 i believe the problem here is trying a newer version of the nvidia drivers than nvidia-glx in gutsyy provides (9631/9755)
<h3sp4wn> I don't like the legal loophole in the GPL (with regards to runtime linking)
<sn-> gutsy*
<h3sp4wn> that ubuntu seems to think makes it ok to distribute the binary drivers
<h3sp4wn> I guess they would be updated before release anyway (there is 9636 I think as well and a new 7xxx one also)
<sn-> yea hopefully soo
<crdlb> 9639 and 7185
* sn- wonders why virtualbox doesn't do 64bit windows hosts
<h3sp4wn> Yeah they messed up one completely
<Yodude> hello again
<tiagoboldt> Hi, I've upgraded to gutsy and my cpu is now always at 50%, any ideas on how can I normalize this? My laptop is heating like a toaster :|
<Amaranth> what is using so much CPU?
<vega-> check what process
<vega-> and search for bug reports, if not found, report
<tiagoboldt> when I 'top'
<tiagoboldt> I see 50% cpu being used
<Amaranth> by what?
<Pici> tiagoboldt: whats using it?
<tiagoboldt> but only two processes using more than 1%
<tiagoboldt> everything looks normal in the processes
<Amaranth> take a screenshot
<tiagoboldt> but the cpu keeps at about 50% all the time
<tiagoboldt> sure
<tiagoboldt> 1min
<tiagoboldt> http://img294.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshottiagoboldtniawl2.png
<Amaranth> tiagoboldt: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq
<Amaranth> tiagoboldt: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_min_freq
<tiagoboldt> 2000000
<tiagoboldt> 800000
<Amaranth> yikes
<tiagoboldt> I also have cpu-freq applet with cpu freq scaling activated
<Amaranth> cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<tiagoboldt> despites being 'ondemand', it not going to the supposed 800mhz..
<tiagoboldt> ondemand
<Amaranth> try changing it to powersave
<tiagoboldt> sure
<tiagoboldt> ir goes to 800mhz
<tiagoboldt> still
<Amaranth> do you have dual-core?
<tiagoboldt> top show exactly the same
<tiagoboldt> 50% cpu, no process using it :s
<Amaranth> do you have dual-core?
<tiagoboldt> model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 2.00GHz
<tiagoboldt> centrino
<Amaranth> i guess not
<Amaranth> i have no idea then, i was going to say something was using one core
<Amaranth> maxing it out
<Amaranth> but i guess only in windows does maxing out one core count as 50%
<Amaranth> in linux it just goes to 200%
<Amaranth> i'm out of ideas
<Amaranth> does it happen if you kill X?
<tiagoboldt> laptop mode is off, I'm plugged in to ac power now
<tiagoboldt> shoul laptop mode be on despites that?
<Amaranth> nah, doesn't make a difference for this problem
<tiagoboldt> if I kill X..
<Amaranth> boot in recovery mode and see if you have the same problem
<tiagoboldt> hum
<tiagoboldt> no idea actually:s
<Amaranth> if you do it's probably a kernel problem
<vega-> tiagoboldt: also search for a bug report related, if you don't find one make a new
<tiagoboldt> vega-, I've tried that
<tiagoboldt> and found nothing
<tiagoboldt> I've also thought on leaving a bug report
<tiagoboldt> but the problem is that I don't exactly know what to report:S
<tiagoboldt> My cpu is always at 50% without nothing using it!?
<tiagoboldt> :S
<vega-> yep, sounds like the kind of issue that would be an interesting bug
<vega-> well, yes, for example :)
<tiagoboldt> LOL
<vega-> and provide your hardware and the info you provided above
<vega-> perhaps also the screenshot
<tiagoboldt> I'll get some printscreens for the most important infos
<tiagoboldt> and open the report :D
<vega-> i'm sure the persons related ask for more info/tests if needed
<vega-> just to be curious, what laptop?
<tiagoboldt> acer 1694 wlmi
<tiagoboldt> intel centrino 2.0
<vega-> ok, not familiar..
<tiagoboldt> ati radeon x700 mobility
<tiagoboldt> ipw2200
<tiagoboldt> bluetooth
<tiagoboldt> ..
<tiagoboldt> I'll open the bug report
<vega-> that's the best way to proceed i think for now
<tiagoboldt> could it have something to do with this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/28433
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 28433 in linux-source-2.6.15 "speedstep-centrino doesn't load on pentium m laptop" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<tiagoboldt> I'm I supposed to confirm my own bug report oO? :s
<lamalex> ha
<tiagoboldt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/123550 here he is, is there any relevant information missing?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123550 in Ubuntu "Cpu always around 50% without nothing using it" [Undecided,New] 
<lamalex> nice grammar there
<Dana1> Gaah. somehow two instances of Pidgin opened.
<ryanpg> all my core dumps have a size of 0, ulimit reportes "unlimited", what may be going on?
<ryanpg> also I'm getting lots and lots of crashes with OO.O and firefox - when certain dialog windows are opened, i.e. spelling dialog, print dialog
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rss-glx/+bug/21507
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 21507 in rss-glx "Disturbing sounds in Skyrocket screensaver" [Medium,Fix released] 
<DanaG> heh
<avr> hi guys, i've got a strange problem with gutsy on my laptop. sound (and everything else) was working just fine till yesterday when I used skype a few times (without incident) for the first time on gutsy
<avr> and then i left the laptop (powered on) for a while, and when i get back, sound volume is _really_ low
<crimsun> check your mixer levels.
<avr> it's not a card/detection issue because i can hear sound/music very faintly
<avr> oh, everything is on full
<avr> pcm/master etc.
<crimsun> pastebin your amixer
<avr> okay
<avr> here: http://paste.uni.cc/16587
<crimsun> do you actually use your spdif?
<crimsun> (if not, mute 'IEC958')
<avr> crimsun: i don't know what that is, so the answer's probably 'no'
<avr> okay
<lamalex> ./win 2
<avr> but i flipped lots of things on/off, so that might be why IEC958 was on
<avr> crimsun: no difference
<crimsun> mute 'Mix'
<crimsun> you likely need to reinit the codec itself, which requires an unload and reload of snd-hda-intel.
<avr> crimsun: err, mix doesnt respond to 'M' in alsamixer. it doesnt respond to any alsamixer control, actually
<crimsun> it's a capture element
<crimsun> just try the reinit
<Hobbsee> crimsun!
<crimsun> kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/mixer* /dev/audio* /dev/seq* /dev/snd/*) && rmmod snd-hda-intel && modprobe snd-hda-intel
<avr> i modprobe -r and modprobed it yesterday after looking at lsof for dev dsp. will do it again
<crimsun> have you done a cold power down since?
<avr> crimsun: no difference
<avr> yes, i have
<avr> oh, cold reboot as in pressing the power button? no, i havent.
<starz> hm
<avr> might that help?
<crimsun> no.
<starz> out of curiosity if i have dual core running in 32 bit mode i could theoretically have 4gigs ram for each without having to go 64bit ?
<starz> er for each core i meant
<crimsun> starz: no.
<starz> mm
<starz> i'm a bit confused on it but i guess it doesnt matter as i dont have either requirement lol
<crimsun> starz: dual core has PAE available, meaning you can access more than 4 GB
<starz> ah
<starz> i saw something about the bigiron kernel b/c i was bored just figured id google some stuff... lol
<crimsun> avr: can you reproduce it in skype?
<starz> anyway howya doin this monring?
<avr> crimsun: you mean if i can fix it using skype?
<crimsun> avr: no, if you can reproduce the symptom using skype.
<avr> no, after the volume went down, it's been down all the while (after multiple rebootS)
<crimsun> so you're implying that you _can_ reproduce the symptom using skype.
<avr> actually, i rebooted an older (2.6.20-13) kernel, and the bug's there too
<crimsun> it's not a bug at this point
<avr> crimsun: no, sorry, i meant that i'm not even sure skype caused what happened; it was the only out-of-the-ordinary thing i'd been using before sound volume went down
<starz> what makes something a bug properly then? [when u have a chance] 
<crimsun> avr: do you have a gutsy tribe 2 desktop cd handy?  If so, boot into it, and attempt to reproduce the volume issue.
<crimsun> starz: currently I cannot rule out user misconfiguration.
<avr> crimsun: i can't, my laptop doesnt even have a cd drive :(
<crimsun> avr: does your laptop's NIC(s) handle PXE boot?
<avr> crimsun: yes it does... i could do that
<avr> some background information if it helps: 1. sound works in windows, 2. no packages installed between sound going  off/on. 3. same thing for multiple kernels (one of them the feisty stable kernel) and different version of the alsa modules
<crimsun> might be a stale state file (again)
<crimsun> rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state
<crimsun> sync
<crimsun> reboot
<avr> okay, be right back :)
<crimsun> err, that reboot is not a command
<crimsun> that's an alt+sysrq+b
<starz> i meant in general -
<crimsun> starz: a lot of information is necessary;
* starz nodds
<crimsun> starz: it depends on the symptoms and the application(s) in question
<starz> btw installed gutsy on other partition, and im impressed by tribe2 - for my hardware runs pretty darn good lol
<avr> crimsun: yes, i used the hotkey
<avr> no change
<crimsun> avr: that's from removing the state file, correct?
<avr> correct
<crimsun> avr: ok, now try a tribe 2 netboot
<avr> okay. will let you know
<crimsun> if it's reproducible there, you need to file a bug using ALSA's bug tracker (click Bug Reporting[..]  on the ALSA home page)
<avr> okay
<avr> but, if it's an alsa bug, it should go away if i use an older (stabler) version of alsa, right? i've likely gone through the same sequence of programs/reboots/hibernates before, so wouldn't it have been triggered then if it's an alsa bug?
<avr> or is low (but still audible) volume a definite alsa bug?
<crimsun> no, it may not go away.
<avr> what if i use feisty kernel + the version of alsa that came with it?
<crimsun> depending whether you're referring to AC'97 or HDA, certain codec registers don't reset without an explicit twiddle.
<avr> i see.
<crimsun> you can try as many as you'd like as long as you use desktop cds or netboots.
<crimsun> that basically constrains you to dapper final, edgy final, feisty final, and gutsy tribe 2
<crimsun> (away for a bit.)
<avr> crimsun: thanks for the help. will try out and let you know.
<Dannilion> is there an easy way to burn .avi's to video dvd in Kubuntu Gutsy?
<DanaG> http://www.mail-archive.com/bcm43xx-dev@lists.berlios.de/msg03916.html
<DanaG> hmm, added to line with "?*"
<enyc> How are the 'new event.d entries' getting along replacing init.d scripts now?
<enyc> Is there a 'project' to replace init scripts?  or just simply "no more init.d scripts will be accepted in packages without good reason' ?
<pvandewyngaerde> is that 'upstart' ?
<enyc> pvandewyngaerde: the init system usedd from Edgy6.10 onwards is 'upstart' and has 'event.d' scripts
<enyc> pvandewyngaerde: but has backwards-compatibilty with the ""normal"" init.d scripts
<pvandewyngaerde> can i play encrypted dvd's on gutsy ?
<gnomefreak> pvandewyngaerde: could you play them on feisty?
<pvandewyngaerde> never tried it
<gnomefreak> !dcd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dcd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> !dved
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dved - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jrib> hi
<hays> Greetings
<jrib> hays: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ to install in a vm if you want
<hays> Can I just change my apt-sources and upgrade that way?  I already have a vm clone of my edgy box
<jrib> yes, you can do that, but you need to upgrade to feisty first
<hays> erg..  feisty is what I meant to say.
<hays> sorry, all the name soup I've been dealing with lately
<jrib> you can try the same as in debian or test out the update-manager
<jrib> just make sure you have ubuntu-desktop installed before you dist-ugprade
<hays> I just change sources-list to gibbon main restricted and gibbon-updates does not exist.. correct?
<gnomefreak> gutsy not gibbon
<hays> will that be reflected in the update manager and all the gui tools I use as well?
<hays> or do they have a separate configuration?
<gnomefreak> update manager has its own way to upgrade but once you are fully upgraded everything will reflect gutsy
<Nick_Hill> I have several different types of laptops here. Would loading up Gutsy on a hard drive, deleting xorg.conf then swapping the hard drive between them, capturing lspci -v /var/log/xorg.0.log and ddcprobe, then publish the lot likely help hunt for and fix bugs?
<Paladine> anyone got any idea where gparted places superblock backup blogs using a generic install (all options left to default)
<Paladine> I have a major drive failure due to a broken superblock, I desperately need to rebuild it from the backup blocks
<Paladine> s/blogs/blocks
<hays> phew, my ubuntu upgrade is on the edge..  I only have 250 MB left on my disk.. heh
<Paladine> so no-one knows where the backup blocks are? so I can't e2fsck -b to try and recover my research data
<|capirra> hmmmm anyone know if gutsy will support dm-crypt in the installer like debian does ?(alternate)
#ubuntu+1 2007-07-03
<chadeldridge> Does anyone know what version of Gnome is included in the next version of Ubuntu ?
<Pumpernickel> 2.20, the next stable release.
<Pumpernickel> The Ubuntu and Gnome 6-month release cycles aren't so closely matched by coincidence.
<chadeldridge> I wasnt sure if gnome was on the same release cycle as ubuntu ... so 2.20 will be in the 7.10 release ... thanks
<chadeldridge> basically i need the new gnome to fix a bunch of issues .. and the fixes are supposedly in 2.20 ... so i will just have to wait around i suppose :-D
<defcon> what are some good ways to optimize memory consumption in ubuntu, my ubuntu often freezes and wont open apps?
<sn0> defcon how much ram do you have? do you have a file swap file
<defcon> 768 meg ram
<defcon> sn0 yes I have a swap file
<defcon> my swap = 1.57 gb
<sn0> what does free -m tell you defcon with all your apps running?
<sn0> at the terminal
<sn0> 768 is quite a lot
<defcon> i am pasting 3 lines...
<defcon> defcon@ion:~$ free -m
<defcon>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<defcon> Mem:           749        741          7          0          4        227
<defcon> -/+ buffers/cache:        508        240
<defcon> Swap:         1608        116       1491
<MugginsM> that looks ok, I wouldn't have thought it'd be swapping excessively
<brenix> anyone using conky with gusty or have any problems with it??
<sn0> 227 cached seems about right for a normal desktop load with many apps open
<Dannilion> conky?
<brenix> yea, its a system monitor
* Dannilion goes and checks it out- it has a cool name :p
<Dannilion> what's the problem with it?
<Dannilion> (I can keep an eye out then)
<brenix> it cant open /sys/bus/i2c/devices/.... after the upgrade
<sn0> defcon im not sure what to suggest really, maybe keep an eye on cpu usage using top or ntop
<sn0> nite
<brenix> hey Dannilion, I fixed it if you want to know..
<Dannilion> oh, good
<Dannilion> what was up?
* Dannilion leaves it anyway because it's cool
<brenix> i dont know exactly, but I removed the parameters for the cpu temp and fan speed from the config file
<brenix> it couldnt find the i2c info..
<Dannilion> ahh
<lamalex> did dbus change in gutsy?
<lamalex> I no longer have dbus-launch
<RAOF> dbus-x11
<lamalex> is that the new binary?
<RAOF> Yup
<lamalex> very nice thanks :) brb, gotta test it
<lamalex> i had copied my dbus-launch in from feisty
<shirish> ubotu avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RAOF> Oh, sorry.  No, that's the new package that dbus-launch is in
<lamalex> ahh ok
<lamalex> i just came back to say it failed
<RAOF> :)
<lamalex> brb
<lamalex> RAOF: worked :) thanks
<lamalex> :( but still no desktop effects
<shirish> guys there isn't a totem-xine-firefox-plugin or totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin ?
<shirish> I dunno if either of these packages are needed or not?
<pimp31415> hey by the way guys
<pimp31415> great work on the menus
<DanaG> Argh, it's annoying when updating 5 packages runs update-initramfs 5 times.
<pimp31415> they seem to actually pick up everything now..
<DanaG> Can't it wait until the last time?
<pimp31415> lamalex, what did you put in to get the desktop effects?
<pimp31415> i didnt try em on the fresh install - didnt know they were even in there till after i put in beryl
<pimp31415> which seems to run quite well :P
<pimp31415> mm except cpu usage goes to 100% when holding down mouse middle click for cube.. dunno why there
<lamalex> only with middle click?
<lamalex> pimp31415: it's not working for me yet
<pimp31415> thats beryl not desktop effects
<pimp31415> those work but seem a lower quality
<pimp31415> os[Linux 2.6.22-7-386 - Debian lenny/sid - Ubuntu DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu ( http://www.ubuntu.com )]  | up[8 hours, 18 minutes]  | cpu[AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+, 1665.280 MHz (3333.57 bogomips) at 40.0C]  | chipset[VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8375 [KM266/KL266]  Host Bridge]  | video[nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200]  (rev a1) at 1600x1200 (32 bits)]  | opengl[GeForce 6200/AGP/SSE/3DNOW! powered by NVIDIA Corporation with driver 2.1.0 NVIDIA 96.31]  | xchat[Version:
<pimp31415>  2.8.2]  | [sysinfo-dg 1.1-DocTrax_1.46] 
<lamalex> beryl works fine
<pimp31415> as you can see my hardware is kinda crappy lol but i get more wiggles with beryl than the desktop effects themselves
<RAOF> DanaG: Guess what?  dpkg triggers are exactly what you are after.  A google should get you the thread on the debian ML discussing it.
<lamalex> but i'm trying to figure out desktop-effects as that's what most new users are going to try, so I want to get them working so I can help fglrx/xgl users
<pimp31415> ok turned those on
<pimp31415> btw if you use alltray i recommend kdocker - does the same thing and works while beryl is running
<pimp31415> ok yeah differences:
<pimp31415> 1. beryl when you have a window maximized you can drag the top part as far as you want and let go and it snaps back, whereas desktop effects acts like the normal desktop where the window detatches and reattaches only if you drag it back up
<pimp31415> 2. double click titlebar maximize/unmaximize in desktop effects // rolls up window in beryl
<lamalex> you can set that in beryl
<lamalex> beryl is very configurable
<DanaG> hmm, GamesConf, an API for storing user preferences has been added to libgames-support. GamesConf allows the games to store preferences using either GConf or flat files (#448432).
<pimp31415> seems like that heliaodore package might be in as it uses gtk window decerations
<DanaG> I see no such bug number on Debian or Ubuntu or Gnome bugtrackers.
<pimp31415> lamalex, yeah you can configure almost anything with beryl quite nice
<DanaG> bug 448432
<DanaG> debian: #448432
<pimp31415> DanaG, eh? whats that sounds interesting?
<pimp31415> i noticed one wierd thing with appearance preferences: when i select almost any theme it automatically chooses it then goes to custom - the theme does show tho - like the tropical look for instance
<pimp31415> also before i got the beryl stuff in compiz.real crashed a lot which is what seems to be driving the desktop stuff
<pimp31415> mm minor thing with the desktop effects: if i right click on titlebar and move application to another workspace it doesnt move, whereas if i do it from the taskbar with the window list it does
<lamalex> at least it works for you
<lamalex> i'm still trying to get it to work
<pimp31415> yeah
<pimp31415> what hardware are you running? lets see if we can tweak it a bit :P
<pimp31415> ok wierd
<pimp31415> xchat shows in all workspaces on the window list >.<
<pimp31415> @1600x1200 resolution default dpi bottom panel must be 54 pixels to double up the windows >.< bit excessive
<pimp31415> lamalex, what kinda hardware over there?
<lamalex> ati x200m, amd turion64, 2gb ram, ubuntu x86
<pimp31415> kay
<pimp31415> mm there's little bugs in teh panel/workspace treatments
<pimp31415> arg
<pimp31415> ok yeah
<pimp31415> when i use mousescroll to change workspaces it does so, but arrow keys change viewports in same workspace or something
<pimp31415> so i effectively have what 16 desktops? @_@
<lamalex> heh
<pimp31415> wel subtract 4
<pimp31415> top left one seems the same lol
<pimp31415> 13!
<pimp31415> yey my lucky number
<pimp31415> ok back to lamalex what driver are you using for your vid?
<pimp31415> and what approach to beryl? ive had success with ati with aiglx but not much with the xgl i think it was
<pimp31415> yeah desktops definately funky
<DanaG> Set desktops to only 1.
<pimp31415> ok definately 16
<wfarr> is archive.ubuntu.com slow for anyone else tonight
<pimp31415> DanaG, workspaces for panel? or some other setting for compiz.real
<pimp31415> DanaG, oo they collapsed quite nicely
<pimp31415> but yeah mouse scroll over pager does nothing just like beryl =/
<pimp31415> wfarr, gimme something to install and i'll try it
<wfarr> ah hm uh ah jeez.... "xmoto"
<pimp31415> ok thats the moto hack tool? good icould use that
<wfarr> no lol
<wfarr> it's an addictive game
<pimp31415> 298kB/s 35s
<wfarr> but anyhoo, I'm only getting like 30 kBps downstream atm
<wfarr> and I ought to be getting about 150 >_>
<pimp31415> 945kB/s 0s
<pimp31415> nope seems fine from here -- sorry
<pimp31415> and thanx for the game :D
<wfarr> are you using archive.ubuntu.com, or the us mirror?
<pimp31415> oo quite fun
<pimp31415> oops yeah us.archive sorry
<wfarr> ah that might be it
<wfarr> I'm using the official
<pimp31415> let me adjust my sources and uninstall and try again
<wfarr> I'll try the .us after I finish this pbuild
<pimp31415> 461kB/s 12s
<pimp31415> 1214kB/s 12s
<pimp31415> gah
<pimp31415> w/e it finished too fast to copy the second one so i just edited but w/e
<pimp31415> perhaps its your routing to it sir
<pimp31415> lamalex, try this kinda guide at all? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=272104&highlight=beryl+one+thread+to+rule+them
<lamalex> that doesn't address gutsy
<lamalex> this is the gutsy room
<pimp31415> i understand that lamalex
<lamalex> it works perfectly in feisty
<pimp31415> but the principal is quite similar
<lamalex> yes, but none of the things that /used/ to work are working now
<pimp31415> find any common thread between them in general? you said you had beryl going but not desktop effects or neither?
<lamalex> beryl works fine
<lamalex> it's just desktop-effects
<pimp31415> that ebil compiz.real then eh
<lamalex> ebil?
<pimp31415> == evil lol
<lamalex> ah
<lamalex> then yes
<pimp31415> try increasing your GdmXserverTimeout ?
<lamalex> what does that do and how
<pimp31415> well lets back up actually
<pimp31415> opensource or fglrx driver?
<pimp31415> ati / radeon / fglrx ?
<lamalex> fglrx
<lamalex> with xgl
<pimp31415> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131253 <<-- im stareing at this thing
<pimp31415> i know i know feisty feisty
<lamalex> yeah, there is some overlay
<lamalex> but most of it hasn't worked so far
<pimp31415> mm dapper anyway
<lamalex> yah that guide is outdated
<pimp31415> yeah
<pimp31415> lamalex, have you tryed starting the appearences thing from a terminal kinda like we do with beryl-manager and see if you get any warnings?
<lamalex> yes
<pimp31415> and?
<lamalex> nvidia hardware not available
<lamalex> gtk-window-decorator: Screen 0 on display ":1.0" already has a decoration manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current decoration manager.
<lamalex> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present.
<lamalex> Trying again with indirect rendering:
<lamalex> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present.
<lamalex> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<lamalex> it's like it doesn't pick up xgl
<pimp31415> mm
<pimp31415> /usr/share/themes/Blubuntu/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:169: Clearlooks configuration option "progressbarstyle" is not supported and will be ignored.
<pimp31415> i get that one a lot lol
<pimp31415> even when i'm not using it >.<
<pimp31415> brb let me log out of gui and erase some preferences
<lamalex> that doesn't do anything
<lamalex> I feel like something needs to be in xorg.conf
<pimp31415> yeah
<pimp31415> when i deleted all the configs funney stuff happens
<pimp31415> that compiz.real crashes here too
<pimp31415> forgive me if i disconnect now and then doing some gutsy testing :3
<lamalex> compiz.real --display :0 --indirect-rendering --replace
<lamalex> compiz.real (core) - Fatal: No composite extension
<lamalex> isn't the job of xgl to take over composite's role?
<pimp31415> (gnome-appearance-properties:12450): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme file for DMZ-Black has no directories
<pimp31415> any clue what that means?  lol
<pimp31415> (gnome-appearance-properties:12450): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_get_data: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<pimp31415> also getting a lot of those when running gnome-appearance-properties from terminal
<pimp31415> my bug there seems to be no matter what i choose it is determined to be on custom theme >.<
<pimp31415> though desktop effects runs for the most part out of the box there were some errors:
<pimp31415> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pimp31415> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28293/ <<-- that pretty much covers that
<pimp31415> i'm considering another install gah lol
<pimp31415> http://bayimg.com/hAdAeaABD <<--- also thats the thing that doesnt die when i sign into gnome the first couple times for some reason.. goes away after that.
<pimp31415> ***MEMORY-WARNING***: metacity[12841] : GSlice: g_thread_init() must be called before all other GLib functions; memory corruption due to late invocation of g_thread_init() has been detected; this program is likely to crash, leak or unexpectedly abort soon... ///gtk-window-decorator: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a decoration manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current decoration manager.
<pimp31415> get a lot of those too lol
<pimp31415> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28298/
<pimp31415> and thats the other thing that tends to happen
<pimp31415> first i enabled the desktop effects and hten when that was done i did the extra effects which is when it kinda when gah :D
<pimp31415> i'm guessing its lines 292 295 296 302 and 100 which are the interesting areas
<pimp31415> seems to work pretty good tho
<pimp31415> owell
<pimp31415> nick highlight me if you want me to try something specific - and keep up the good work :)
<Centaur5> ndiswrapper says the hardware isn't present when I load the correct windows driver so what can I do?
<brenix> exit
<pimp31415> anyone know how to show beryl fps stuff?
<pimp31415> gah that thing sux lol
<RAOF> Hm, gnome-power-manager goes from saying 4 hours battery at 30% to 35 min left at 19%.  There really should be some fixing of its profile stuff :)
<pvandewyngaerde> new gnome games icons look funny in kubuntu
<Ind[y] > Python 2.5.1 on Ubuntu has BitTorrent as a default package(?!) Why?
<Ind[y] > Oh, never mind.
<shirish> ubotu paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<shirish> guy can somebody confirm that network manager is working right or not. I have posted a snapshot of today's daemon log file. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28306/
<shirish> I always see weird messages while going to halt or reboot.
<pvandewyngaerde> shirish: i have that too
<shirish> pvandewyngaerde: ok cool, maybe there is a bug written somewhere about that.
<pvandewyngaerde> it messes ul the console layout when shutting down/restarting
<pvandewyngaerde> s/ul/up
<shirish> ul?
<frafra> I've a problem with resolution in gusty
<frafra> in /var/log/Xorg.0.log I can see this: http://rafb.net/p/t8ggrr32.txt
<frafra> my gusty is up-to-date, I'm using nvidia-glx-new with compiz
<frafra> and the monitor uses only 680x480
<frafra> but it supports 1280x1024
<frafra> who could help me?
<frafra> ?
<pvandewyngaerde> use nvidia-settings
<sn0> i think he has gone pvandewyngaerde :)
<hays> to update to gutsy, I changed my apt.sources to say s/gutsy/fiesty then ran apt-get dist-upgrade.  Then this morning I ran the ubuntu package manager and it installed a few more updates.  Anything else I need to do?
<billy_> howdy.  how can I rescue my Gutsy install, which died at about 6% packages installed.  I've been able to install ubuntu-standard and ubuntu-desktop.
<sn0> billy_ did you dist-upgrade? or is it from the tribe 2 image
<sn0> hays you should be good to go :)
<hays> sweet.
<sn0> billy_ if you dist-upgraded then maybe boot from the livecd , mount your root / partition then chroot into it, and try dist-upgrading aggain
<billy_> sn0: tribe 2 yes.  a few packages to dist-upgrade for, but not many.  i don't have restricted-drivers-manager, for instance.  and I had to create a user manually, which means root account isn't "locked" (or whatever).  So my install is a bit off.  :|
<sn0> billy_ hmm sounds strange, maybe grab the latest daily image and try that
<sn0> i used the one from yesterday and it seemed to work ok so far
<sn0> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<billy_> sn0: well, it's a buffer under-run or something, I think.
<billy_> keep getting them.
<sn0> maybe double check the md5sums
<sn0> to verify the cd image is intact
<sn0> though buffer under run may be the media/cd itself
<billy_> that's what I'm thinking. this thing's been giving me troubles.
<sn0> maybe try a usb boot if you have a pen drive, or if you have a spare cdrom drive to rule that out
<billy_> sn0: so, you're advice is to try the install again, instead of attempting to fix this one?  I have a second CD drive, which I think I can boot from.  I'll give that a shot.
<sn0> billy_ i would possibly try both :)
<sn0> shop for me , bbs
<billy_> thx sn0
<hays> I think I am noticing a pattern with linux distros.  They start out very unconservative, with very fresh and new packages in every release, and slowly they become more conservative and have things up to a year behind.  I hope Ubuntu stays fresh.
<lamalex> what about debian? testing always has new packages
<lamalex> and stable only really gets old because of how long it's stable
<hays> I've not used them in a while, but last I tried testing, it was tolerable, but not as shiny new as, say, Ubuntu.
<lamalex> well Ubuntu is /based/ on Debian testing
<lamalex> or is it unstable
<lamalex> someone correct me here if I'm wrong
<hays> Is python 2.5 in debian testing yet?
<lamalex> idk, I use ubuntu
<hays> I installed virtualized ubuntu for the sole purpose of having Python 2.5 without hosing my existing linux box
<hays> Works great so far..  A tad sluggish but not bad at all
<hays> (Sluggish due to being in a vm)
<hays> hmm and it looks like gutsy has given me an ipv6 addy.. hrm..  I know nothing about this.. Guess its time to learn
<Pici> hmm? fiesty and previous included ipv6 support too
<hays> I'm relatively new to Ubuntu.  I'm in here because I feel ok running on the edge in a VM.
<lamalex> it /win 5
<sn0> got gusty running here from a usb pen as a live distro, works nicely :)
<hays> usb pen?
<hays> how large of a drive is that
<Pici> beat.
<sn0> yea i made a bootable drive
<Pici> er, neat rather.
<sn0> 4gig sandisk
<hays> tight fit..  I know because that's the size of my VM disk
<sn0> created a fat16 partition and then the seperate ext2 partition, but its slow to boot from the fat16, once its loaded its pretty quick
<sn0> well the livecd is only 700meg
<sn0> cds i find slow :)
<lamalex> fat 16?
<hays> How do they get them so small?  compression?
<sn0> compression + the popularity contents hays, so popular packages are on the cd
<hays> because even out of the box my ubuntu install was ~3GB
<sn0> lamalex yea basically i had to create 2 partitions, 1 holding the livecd, another holding the initrd to boot from vfat
<sn0> then to update the drive i just extract the new iso to the ext partition and boot
<spheard> i, Ive lost my taskbar
<spheard> It just disappeared. I had it set to hide and reappear when the mouse is on the botton of the screen but I think its crashed or something, I have rebooted sever times to no avail :-/
<lamalex> ps -e |grep gnome-panel
<lamalex> see if it's running
<spheard> sorry, kde
<lamalex> (im assuming gnome)
<lamalex> damn
<lamalex> kde-panel? idk what it is in kde
<spheard> whats the command for shell access?
<axxo> ctrl+alt+f1
<spheard> no, I mean in a window
<spheard> a terminal window
<lamalex> xterm
<lamalex> konsole
<kaba> does anybody know if GutsyGibbon/Tribe2/ already includes the new WLAN-drivers?
<sn0> kaba which drivers?
<h3sp4wn> kaba: it has mac80211
<kaba> I have Atheros AR5007EG which so far only works with Ndiswrapper in sidux
<h3sp4wn> It will not have those - you need madwifi trunk
<h3sp4wn> Is it the pre n one right or pci-e ?
<kaba> h3sp4wn: yeah, but with 7.04 Madwifi didnt support this hardware
<h3sp4wn> kaba: It needs the new hal (that was only added after madwifi 0.9.3)
<sn0> kaba ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 is the same version in debian unstable at the moment as it is in gutsy gibbon
<h3sp4wn> There is no released version of madwifi with that hal
<kaba> h3sp4wn: the new hal wont be in Gutsy?
<h3sp4wn> kaba: Don't know (not my decision) - boot the live cd and see the version of ath_hal that loads
<kaba> sn0: did this change from Tribe1 => 2? coz in T1 I couldnt get Ndiswrapper going -- btw: sidux has brilliant simple scripts for this -- it even worked from the Live-Cd!!! Kubuntu should copy this!
<sn0> kaba im not sure, i use ethernet :)
<h3sp4wn> ath_hal: 0.9.30.13 (that is the version you need) - kaba: Did kelmo say it could only possibly work with ndiswrapper ? (Might still be true if he said that)
<kaba> ok, then let me burn & try it out, but if soomebody from the development-team is reading this: sidux has brilliant simple scripts for this -- it even worked from the Live-Cd!!!
<h3sp4wn> kaba: xdialog is not pretty enough for ubuntu (the kanotix/sidux installer also works more reliably than the ubuntu one but looks are everything etc etc)
<kaba> h3sp4wn: yeah: ath_hal: 0.9.30.13 was required for my AR5007 and a lot of dependencies which over-demanded me -- am a newbee with Linux
<kaba> h3sp4wn: NO! sidux provides 2 little GUI-apps in their sidus:
<kaba> sidux-menu:
<h3sp4wn> They use xdialog though afaik
<h3sp4wn> (Unless they changed to something else since it was kanotix)
<kaba> h3sp4wn: ndiswrapper configuration + Network card configuration -- yeah, xdialog, but hell, it works!!!
<kaba> h3sp4wn: I use Macs since 15yrs, and I like it easy ;)
<h3sp4wn> kaba: Ubuntu wouldn't do that though (Debconf would be fine for me) doesn't look nice enough
<kaba> h3sp4wn: do U assume I could get WLAN going with T2? in this case I would offer my -tester feedback
<h3sp4wn> kaba: I don't know, changing stuff in the restricted modules package is a real pain
<h3sp4wn> (for some reason they just put them all into one massive package
<h3sp4wn> kaba: Do you want kde or gnome ?
<kaba> h3sp4wn: so U suggest that I just try from the live-cd -- if my Atheros is recognised and if not wait and forget?
<kaba> h3sp4wn: meanwhile I prefer KDE -- though its quite Windowsish ;)
<h3sp4wn> kaba: I don't see much advantage of kde with ubuntu
<kaba> h3sp4wn: Evolution ist just a piece of crap
<kaba> no drag & drop
<kaba> h3sp4wn: you are right -- except Kontact excels Evolution and Kopete supports yahoo webcam -- which I need for my African friends -- otherwise I dont care at all
<kaba> h3sp4wn: not to 4get: KDE4 could make a BIG difference to Gnome
<h3sp4wn> kaba: Maybe - however if I wanted to use kde I would want to be using a distro where it is a first class citizen
<kaba> h3sp4wn: what do U use for e-mails?
<h3sp4wn> mutt
<h3sp4wn> I might switch to alpine though (used pine for a number of years)
<kaba> h3sp4wn: know none of these -- where do U reside?
<h3sp4wn> England
<kaba> h3sp4wn: cheers from Berlin
<h3sp4wn> Is it difficult to get help on #ubuntu+1 in german ?
<kaba> h3sp4wn: I dont know, since its the 1st time trying and I am with an anglophone babe ;) so @ home we speak Engl.
<kaba> h3sp4wn: which distro would U prefer for KDE?
<axxo> at least type you if you're bothering with capitals
<h3sp4wn> kaba: probably Sidux (I think it would take me maybe 20 mins to make an updated madwifi-source package) - I use e17 though (the advantages of kubuntu for me are completely offset by the added sluggishness)
<kaba> h3sp4wn: what I miss in sidux is a GUI for apt-get to know what is installed and where, coz I want a simple system for my wife
<h3sp4wn> kaba: Ah, upgrading kde while its running can sometimes cause some problems
<kaba> h3sp4wn: thats what the siduxer also tell me, nevertheless I just wanna grasp what is where. the problem with Linux in general is, that you cant just use it (plug &play) but 1st configure this and read that. OK: Ubuntu was the best.
<kaba> h3sp4wn: do U know a great PIM for Gnome?
<h3sp4wn> kaba: I don't actually know what a "PIM" is
<kaba> sorry: Personal Information Manager
<kaba> h3sp4wn: do U think I get my Wlan more easy running under Gnome than KDE? -- comparing the -buntus
<geser> kaba: if you get the kernel to support it, it shouldn't matter much if you use Gnome or KDE
<h3sp4wn> kaba: You can get it running on anything if you build the madwifi trunk
<kaba> h3sp4wn: I only wonder if Gnome isnt better for beginners like my wife
<h3sp4wn> kaba: Maybe it is
<ToHellWithGA> kaba: gnome is pretty good for a transition from windows
<ToHellWithGA> xfce is ok but gnome is easier
<ToHellWithGA> kde in its default state is a tad uncomfortable
<lamalex> i like kde, i don't like what the kubuntu team does to it
<h3sp4wn> lamalex: I would agree with that (I also don't like trying to make Xfce look like Gnome)
<lamalex> yeah
<lamalex> agreed there as well
<kaba> h3sp4wn: Tribe2 brings: HAL Status13 -- hardware not supported :(
<h3sp4wn> kaba: I don't know what the procedure is to get it added
<h3sp4wn> I do know that dapper had both madwifi-old and madwifi-ng though
<kaba> h3sp4wn: me either
<h3sp4wn> kaba: I don't think they would be willing to backport the new hal to 0.9.3
<kaba> h3sp4wn: this is common hardware :(
<h3sp4wn> kaba: the trunk has other changes in it also though (refcount has been merged etc) If there is a madwifi release (before gutsy) then perhaps it would upgraded
<kaba> h3sp4wn: I also wouldnt mind 2 continue using Ndis, but so far I have failed to install it without the apps of sidux
<DanaG> Odd:
<DanaG> We cannot provide e-mail addresses from your address book unless autocompletion is enabled.  To do this, from your mail program's menu, choose Edit - Preferences, and then Autocompletion.
<DanaG> In deskbar applet.  Well, I DO have autocompletion enabled in Thunderbird.  Does it mean Evolution?
<DanaG> Perhaps I should file a bug about ambiguous phrasing.
<kaba> h3sp4wn: Gutsy was associating my card with the respective driver Net5211 -- but somehow I couldnt get connected
<h3sp4wn> kaba: forget ndiswrapper
<h3sp4wn> kaba: just get the latest snapshot of madwifi-ng
<kaba> h3sp4wn: I cant compile stuff
<kaba> h3sp4wn: thus I am checking this channel, if some pple might support me online. this might work out
<axxo> so bored
<Consty> I'm having a problem with NetworkManager.  It seems it doesn't show multiple wireless networks with the same ESSID.  It only attempts to join the first one that is detected and fails to even show the other one even though iwlist scanning displays it.
<Consty> I'm forced to manually set the ESSID and Channel for which I want to join in the terminal because Network Manager doesn't show both.  Is there a way to fix this or use a different app?  Could it be a bug?
<cliebow_> how about wifi-radar?
<Consty> I've never tried it.. is that better?
<cliebow_> i like it..network-mangler is difficult
<Bill_> i just need to specify a mount point for linux, and i dont know what to do, I hear if you do partitions wrong it ban mess up one's whole system, and I want to get ubuntu running
<Bill_> is anyone here?
<Consty> cliebow_: I just installed it, but how do I go about seeing detected wireless networks?  It only seems to show me the one I'm connected to
<Consty> cliebow_: ah nevermind it is showing.  but it's only showing 1 network with the essid instead of both.
<Consty> cliebow_: It's really quite weird..
<cliebow_> something is wonky...
<cliebow_> i think you need to rethink your rssid scheme myself..
<cliebow_> essid
<Sonicadvance1> beh?
<corevette> how do you install icon themes in gutsy?
<DanaG> argh, gnome-settings-daemon just crashed.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<Dannilion> ooh- updates broke Amarok, now updates are gonna fix it again :D
<vicox> updates break and fix stuff all the time :)
<Dannilion> yeah
<Dannilion> I just noticed this one as Amarok suddenly crashed
<h3sp4wn> Dannilion: Did you update it whilst it was running ?
<Dannilion> no
<Dannilion> Just I was trying to run Amarok, it crashed. Tried again, it crashed. Ran in Konsole, said there was a file missing. Started another update, and it said there's a file missing and here's an older one to replace it for now :p
<hays> When I boot, my network device is not properly configured.  I must stop and start the networking init.d script.  Known isue?  How to debug?  I am running virtualized.
<Dannilion> bah, update finished, amarok still no worky
<h3sp4wn> hays: virtualised under what ?
<hays> vmware workstation 6.0
<hays> whoa, I have 32 updates from now to this morning.  hold on let me install these
<h3sp4wn> Sorry don't know (if it was under user-mode-linux I might have been able to help you)
<hays> one of them is base-files 4.0.0ubuntu2
<wfarr> Can any of you replicate this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra/+bug/123163
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123163 in compiz-fusion-plugins-extra "Missing libcubereflex.so" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Dannilion> I'm having a similar missing libsomething.so for amarok
<wfarr> it's a bit unrelated to Compiz, but I'll still offer you a pity cookie for effort =P
<Dannilion> yes
<Dannilion> how long has it been missing?
<wfarr> Uh... I've noticed this behavior for roughyl 3 to 4 weeks
<wfarr> through several updates of the packages
<Dannilion> ahh
* Dannilion starts searching launchpad for a bug report for the amarok problem
<wfarr> the only plugin to become working that wasn't in that time is animation
<corevette> is there a cheatsheet for the keyboard commands for compiz fusion in gutsy?
<wfarr> corevette, not particularly =p
<wfarr> if you install compizfusion-settings-manager
<wfarr> it will however, give you a nice interface from which to look
<hays> I have a broken package.  How do I use the broken filter to locate it?
#ubuntu+1 2007-07-04
<jussi01> hmmm, I just did an update and got the following error: is it a bug? or fixable?
<jussi01> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28406/
<jussi01> gah, broken... very broken
<jussi01> la de da... anyone actually around?
<MugginsM> no
<gnomefreak> is this a failed to overwrite file error?
<gnomefreak> jussi01: you need to wait for kubuntu devels to fix it
<jussi01> gnomefreak: Im back on feisty, but I think it was a pakaging error
<jussi01> in kdm
<gnomefreak> jussi01: it is
<jussi01> :)
<gnomefreak> jussi01: they are missing a build-dep in debina/control file
* jussi01 pokes the devs...
<gnomefreak> grrrrrr
<jussi01> gnomefreak: its a known bug?
<gnomefreak> no
<jussi01> heh
<gnomefreak> not that i know of
<jussi01> it should be quite simple to fix...
<gnomefreak> it is
<jussi01> like, change the control file...no?
<jussi01> oh..
<gnomefreak> yes for most part you have to rebuild and hope that you got i t right
<jussi01> it just look to me as they have forgotten to put a < in...
<jussi01> brb, gonna go back to gutsy
<pimp31415> ***MEMORY-WARNING***: beryl-manager[28071] : GSlice: g_thread_init() must be called before all other GLib functions; memory corruption due to late invocation of g_thread_init() has been detected; this program is likely to crash, leak or unexpectedly abort soon...
<pimp31415> current wierd thing among others
<wfarr> pimp31415, that's a fairly common error in order to try and force devs to be strictly compliant with GLib/GObject
<wfarr> the program will still run fine though
<Pici> Its only a warning anyways.
<Centaur5> Ever since I've upgraded to Gutsy my one of my cup cores has been maxed out and I get a constant duplicating message in any vterm saying "device mapper: table: 254:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed"
<wfarr> oh hecks yes
<wfarr> update everyone - more mesa updates just coming down the pipe =D
<Centaur5> I have no idea what that bug would be related to so if someone can tell me what I should blame it on then I can file a report.
<ShackJack> HI all - I see that spamassassin is running as a service... I don't see via email headers coming into T-bird that it's applying any filters... Is there something further I need to do to activate it, or is this a work in progress?
<RAOF> As far as I'm aware, programs need to explicitly call sa before it works.  Also, the service is disabled by default, and needs to be enabled in /etc/default/spamassasin
<ShackJack> RAOF: Ahh.. whoops didn't look in there yet. Was looking at my GUI services list and assume it was enabled because it was checked... But spamd is most certainly disabled... So enabling spamd in the current setup doesn't automatically scan incoming then (and affix its headers for further processing)?
<RAOF> Um, maybe :)
<ShackJack> RAOF: Well, I'll enabled spamd and see if anything gets added to incoming mail headers :) T-Bird 2 (maybe 1.5) has an option to always trust spamassassin, etc.. but not to explicitly enabled it...
<RAOF> I base my statements on the existance of a "spamassassin" plugin for evolution :)
<ShackJack> Just throwing it out there - any ATI (X1400) fglrx users having difficulty getting Compiz to run on gutsy... Mine was running on Feisty but for the life of me can't get it going on Gutsy (it's to be expected - but I miss my eye candy ;))
<RAOF> It should work fine, I think
<crdlb> error messages and specific behavior would be helpful :)
<RAOF> You'll still have to use XGL, of course, but it should work
<ShackJack> RAOF: Yep - doesn't for some reason -- XGL loads, I did that LD_PRELOAD thing some suggest, but trying to start via desktop-effects or manually via compiz --replace ccp  won't work...
<RAOF> You may need to install dbus-x11
<ShackJack> Just was asking generally, as error messages on another computer... Only thing usefull it says is DPMS s not supported, reverting to metacity...  RAOF - I think I might have that installed but will double check...
<DanaG> Hmm, I wonder if you can do anything at all with an S3 Savage.....
<DanaG> By anything, I mean even 2D DRI.
<starz> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libcurl3_7.16.2-6ubuntu2_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libcurl.so.4.0.0', which is also in package libcurl4
<starz> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libcurl3-gnutls_7.16.2-6ubuntu2_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libcurl-gnutls.so.4.0.0', which is also in package libcurl4-gnutls
<starz> very
<starz> any clue what all that means ? DanaG ? anyone?
<starz> gah
<starz> anuyone else get broken packages on this last upgrade?
<starz>  libcurl4: Depends: libcurl3 (= 7.16.2-6ubuntu2) but it is not installed //////// libcurl4-gnutls: Depends: libcurl3-gnutls (= 7.16.2-6ubuntu2) but it is not installed
<starz> trying to install those now
<starz> mm should have tried a -f install...
<starz> is there a feature somewhere in synaptic to do one of those btw? would be useful for gui bound pplz
<starz> noticed with beryl i dont have the option to send apps to other viewports
<starz> they still have always visible on workspace thingie but meh we're not doing multiple workspaces its multiple viewports or so
<hwilde> anybody got tcpd.h in deb format?
<RAOF> "apt-file search tcpd.h" tells me that it's in libwrap0-dev
<hwilde> RAOF, when I do that I cannot find anything.  is it only available in gutsy repos?
<hwilde> also, "libwrap0 is already the newest version"
<crdlb> !find tcpd.h feisty
<ubotu> File tcpd.h found in libwrap0-dev
<hwilde> ://
<RAOF> No. this was on Feisty.  Of course, if you are not running Gutsy, this is the wrong channel :)
<RAOF> hwilde: Have you run "sudo apt-file update"?
<hwilde> I ran apt-get update; apt-get install libwrap0-dev;  libwrap0-dev is already the newest version.;  locate tcpd.h;  no results
<crdlb> updatedb?
<hwilde> ah dreaded updated
<Pici> or use `find / | grep tcp.h`
<hwilde> it takes forever to scan... can't apt-get install play nice
<crdlb> you could use find if you prefer :P
<crdlb> or even: dpkg -S tcpd.h
<RAOF> Pici: Are you going for the "needless pipe award"?  'find / -name tcpd.h' :)
<crdlb> UUOG!
<RAOF> crdlb: :)
<Pici> RAOF: Thats just the way I was shown to do it... its kinda silly now that I look at it.
<RAOF> Pici: Yeah.  :)
<hwilde> !find  gdk_imlib.h feisty
<ubotu> File gdk_imlib.h found in gdk-imlib11-dev
<hwilde> so how is ubotu's find better than apt-file ?
<Mike2K> where the feck is ng?
<xsacha> hi, is this known? libcurl4   BROKEN (installed)   no change      libcurl is designed to be solid, usable, reliable...
<xsacha> Version: 7.16.2-6ubuntu2
<wfarr> xsacha, it repaired itself on my end with "sudo apt-get -f install"
<xsacha> mm mine not repaired, but i fixed issues i was getting by installing libcurl3
<DanaG> It doesn't take Gutsy for things to be broken -- going from Dapper to Edgy and then Feisty on some old laptop, I got severe brokenness.
<DanaG> I ended up having to purge everything upstream of gconf and libgnome2.
<DanaG> I wish there were a "Purge everything, all the way up!" option in dependency handling.
<RAOF> ;:)
<dawn`chorus> not sure if I should file a bug for debian-installer.  three downloads, about five CD's, all verified, all fail to install packages on an x86 intel system.
<Hobbsee> dawn`chorus: daily cd?  or a tribe?
<dawn`chorus> Hobbsee, tribe twice.  daily once.
<dawn`chorus> same result.
<Hobbsee> what packages did it fail to install?
<dawn`chorus> It's the entire step "select and install packages" that fails.
<dawn`chorus> i'll just wait 'til the next tribe.  :)
<Hobbsee> dawn`chorus: it'd probably be useufl if you could get some more info than that, but fair enough
<Hobbsee> be sure to test out the cds for the next tribe
<dawn`chorus> Hobbsee, i'm mounting the drive to see if a /var/log/installer was produced.
<Hobbsee> cool
<Hobbsee> you may need to run it under debug mode to get that
<dawn`chorus> naw, it wasn't produced.  ok.  debug mode.  and how can I get what displays on alt-f4 to save to a file?
<Hobbsee> on alt-f4?
<dawn`chorus> during the install i noticed that alt-f4 displays system messages, or something ...
<dawn`chorus> sorry i'm not being clear.  i'm still new to linux.
<Hobbsee> alt+f4 usually closes the window, i thought...
<Dana1> ctrl-alt F4 is switch TTY,
<Dana1> but if you're already not in X, all you need is alt.
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<mikkael> someone else having problems with amarok since yesterday's updates ?
<mikkael> "amarokapp: /usr/lib/libcurl-gnutls.so.4: version `CURL_GNUTLS_4' not found (required by /usr/lib/libtunepimp.so.5)"
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:crimsun] : The In Development Version Channel | Please ***don't*** run gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependancies, bug fixing and the like.  Things break, this is normal | Ubuntu 7.10 will be nicknamed the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | Do not use development versions of Ubuntu on production systems | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu. | Go Ape! | Tribe 2 released | Yes, t
<crimsun> bah.
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:crimsun] : The In Development Version Channel | Please ***don't*** run gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependencies, bug fixing and the like. | Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | Do not use development versions of Ubuntu on production systems | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu. | Go Ape! | Tribe 2 released | Yes, there are libcurl* issues ATM being sorted.
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<MugginsM> gusty broke my nginx
* MugginsM snifs
<MugginsM> err, gusty, gutsy
<MugginsM> is there a dpkg option to make it not try and run pre and post scripts?
<corevette> join #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> cairo issues as well its been a few weekes max
<MacSlow> Greetings everybody!
<sn0> heya MacSlow
<Dannilion> is anyone else having problems with Amarok before I submit a bug report?
<coNP> Dannilion: you mean "amarokapp: /usr/lib/libcurl-gnutls.so.4: version `CURL_GNUTLS_4' not found (required by /usr/lib/libtunepimp.so.5)"
<Dannilion> yes
* coNP has it as well, please file it
<Dannilion> okay
<Dannilion> will you confirm once I do?
<coNP> actually I do a dist-upgrade now
<coNP> and then try to pbuild amarok
<coNP> I will confirm it, as well if (still) needed
<Dannilion> okay, I will try another update before I submit it- if there's no improvement I will submit it
<coNP> I guess it is still a valid bug
<Dannilion> if it's fixed by an update, I won't bother, but if it's not, I will :p
<coNP> it is not
<Dannilion> okay, I will file it now then
<coNP> cool, write the bug # once reported, and I'll confirm it
<Dannilion> will do
<Dannilion> if launchpad stops timing out, anyway ;)
<eagles0513875> Dannilion: what problem u having
<coNP> amarok does not bother starting up
<eagles0513875> im not having any problems with amarok
<eagles0513875> did he do a clean install
<Dannilion> amarok won't start- has the error coNP posted a second ago
<Dannilion> I did a clean install- it stopped working after an update yesterday
<eagles0513875> cuz i did a complete dist-upgrade and there was a huge bug in that
<eagles0513875> how bout uninstalling it and the compiling it from source and see if u have a problem with that too
<Dannilion>  libtunepimp5: Depends: libcurl4-gnutls (>= 7.16.2-1) but it is not installable
<Dannilion> that's an error with the upgrade
<Dannilion> I think that's the problem
<coNP> it it at least a packaging error
<Dannilion> yes
<coNP> either in amarok or in libtunepimp
<eagles0513875> coNP: would installing from souce fix anything
* coNP tries that
<coNP> now pbuilding amarok
<eagles0513875> wait dan what version of kde r u using
<eagles0513875> and what version of amarok
<Dannilion> 3.5.7
<eagles0513875> version of amarok 1.4.6
* coNP uses amarok on up-to-date _u_buntu gutsy
<Dannilion> 1.4.6
<eagles0513875> interesting
<eagles0513875> dan have u tried asking in the #amarok channel
<Dannilion> Not yet
<Dannilion> It's a gutsy problem- the update told me so
<Dannilion> ahh, upgrade did fix it (or rather downgrade did)
<Dannilion> coNP want to do the bug report? I can't file it now Amarok is working again
<coNP> Dannilion: what down / upgrade?
<Dannilion> Downgrade the following packages:
<Dannilion> libcurl4-gnutls [7.16.2-6ubuntu3 (gutsy, now) -> 7.16.2-4ubuntu1 (gutsy)] 
<Dannilion> Score is 21
* coNP would wait 1-2 days
<Dannilion> yeah, I just won't upgrade that package again for a few days
<eagles0513875> y did u download that for me i just downloaded some upgraded pkgs and that pkg was held back
<Dannilion> it wasn't held back a couple of days ago
<Dannilion> I must have just had bad luck with upgrade timing
<eagles0513875> coNP: u want to know a bad bug i found after i did a complete dist upgrade from feisty to gutsy
<eagles0513875> a really nasty bug lol
<coNP> maybe :)
<eagles0513875> after i did the distupgrade and restarted my computer
<eagles0513875> everytime i would log in adept notifier would crash and alot of apport processes would pop up to the point where my system became unresponsive
<eagles0513875> its already been reported
<eagles0513875> and once i did a clean install thank god it hasnt surfaced its nasty face
<eagles0513875> what u think coNP
<AnRkey> are there any networking module issues in gutsy at the moment?
<AnRkey> when i start gutsy the networking takes a good few minutes to start once i am already logged in
<AnRkey> brb
<sn0> AnRkey i didn't notice any strangeness here, how are you connecting to the internet ?
<AnRkey> how?
<AnRkey> via ethernet to our router to another router and then dsl
<AnRkey> this is a dedicated dev box i am on that i ran edgy on
<AnRkey> this is the first time i am having this prob
<AnRkey> the problem is consistent
<AnRkey> all updates are done so far
<sn0> strange, can you reproduce the problem ?
<AnRkey> yep
<sn0> hopefully that will make it easier to figure out what is going on
<AnRkey> happens every time i login
<sn0> so are you getting an ip from the router using dhcp? could maybe try setting manual ip to see if its that
<AnRkey> damn, gotta run
<AnRkey> be back in 10
<sn0> okay
<sn0> metoo maybe
* sn0 waves to Hobbsee 
* eagles0513875 waves to hobbsee and jumps up and down excitedly lol
<Hobbsee> hiya sn0, eagles0513875
<coNP> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hiya coNP
<coNP> Do you know what happened to our precious wolf? It does not want to start... :(
<Hobbsee> coNP: did you get openbox uploaded?
<Hobbsee> coNP: if you're meaning amarok?
<coNP> Actually it won't compile at all
<coNP> Yes I mean Amarok
* coNP did not have time to finish openbox packaging, but hope to finish it this evening
<eagles0513875> !openbox
<ubotu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox. To replace metacity with Openbox please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Replace_Metacity_with_Openbox_in_gnome
<Hobbsee> coNP: wont compile?  why?
<Hobbsee> coNP: are you talking svn, or the released version?
<coNP> apt-get source amarok &&  pbuilder build amarok*.dsc
<coNP> that is the released version
<coNP> some error in libtunepimp
<coNP> Hobbsee: http://pastebin.ca/603000
<AnRkey> sn0, back
<AnRkey> pc crash and a tallent show 60 away :D
<Hobbsee> coNP: have you done an "apt-get build-dep amarok" first?
<Hobbsee> and why are you trying to build amarok, anyway?
<sn0> AnRkey did setting to a static ip make any difference?
<sn0> or which part is being slow exactly
<coNP> Hobbsee: no, but I did a pbuilder update first
<coNP> I try to build because "won't start" is typically caused by library errors
<Hobbsee> oh, if you're building on a pbuilder, right.
<coNP> Now "Cannot install 'libtunepimp-dev'E: pbuilder-satisfydepends failed."
<Hobbsee> no, it's typically caused by an obsolete amarokrc* and amarok dir
<hays> Man, I really like the ubuntu default theme
<coNP> okay, but now it is caused by some libtunepimp version error
<Hobbsee> coNP: sounds like your pbuilder is on crack then
<hays> People might say its windowsy, but I think its really nice.  The rounded corners are a nice touch
<coNP> Hobbsee: I don't think so. I suppore some libraries have only partially been built and wait for a while now
<coNP> (till they appear in the repositories)
<sn0> hays people call everything windowys, show people vista theyll say its osxish, show people osx theyll say its openstepy ;] 
<Hobbsee> coNP: it's in the repositories
<coNP> it is but of a wrong version
<Hobbsee> what version does it want?
<hays> sn0: yeah, its unclear what people want.  I guess something as ugly as sin.
* coNP checks now
<sn0> hays going by apple usability designs, i would have to agree
<h3sp4wn> hays: vista has better colours than ubuntu
<h3sp4wn> (Hopefully that is one windows feature that they will rip off (usually its the ones I care not for that get ripped off)
<AnRkey> sn0, i will give that a go and come back in a short while
<coNP> Hobbsee: libcurl3-gnutls conflicts with libcurl4-gnutls
<Hobbsee> coNP: ah right.  wait a while for them.
<Hobbsee> curl is busticated.
* coNP intends to do so :)
<h3sp4wn> coNP: just rebuild libtunepimp against libcurl3-gnutls
<Hobbsee> h3sp4wn: i think it's being done already
<Hobbsee> there's about 40 rebuilds needing to be done due to curl bustication
* coNP thinks that as well, therefore I said "I suppore some libraries have only partially been built and wait for a while no"
<Hobbsee> :)
* coNP is really sorry, KDE won't replace Gnome today... :D
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Linux_Galore> amarok wont start after todays updates I get this error (worked fine yesterday) amarokapp: /usr/lib/libcurl-gnutls.so.4: version `CURL_GNUTLS_4' not found (required by /usr/lib/libtunepimp.so.5)
<coNP> Linux_Galore: we are discussing this for about an hour :)
<coNP> you should wait now some hours, I guess
<Hobbsee> Linux_Galore: curl is busticated.
<Hobbsee> you can probably downgrade to the old curl*, and old libtunepimp
<coNP> that works, Dannilion also did so
<Linux_Galore> ooh goody, no podcasts today :-(
<Linux_Galore> sudo apt-get install libtunepimp4 ?
<h3sp4wn> I am surprised aptitude just didn't hold it back (same issue was in sid a month ago or so - if you decrease the version number and put it on hold for a bit it will be ok) - laptop has gutsy but cannot be bothered to update it all the time (Only want it for mac80211)
<Hobbsee> h3sp4wn: huh?
<Hobbsee> didnt hold *what* back?
<h3sp4wn> libtunepimp and libcurl4-gnutls
<Hobbsee> for a complicated reason, which you probably dont really want to know about
<Linux_Galore> anyone have the exact name of the old packages so i can downgrade them
<Hobbsee> the old version?
<Hobbsee> the package didnt change names, iirc?
<Hobbsee> !search libcurl gutsy
<ubotu> Found: gibbon, gutsy, newqueue, pidgin, ubuntu+1, gusty
<Hobbsee> !search libcurl
<ubotu> Found:
<Hobbsee> !search curl
<Linux_Galore> hmm just trying to down grade those two
<Linux_Galore> so i get amarok back
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~$ showsrc curl | grep Binary
<Hobbsee> Binary: libcurl4, curl, libcurl4-openssl-dev, libcurl3-gnutls, libcurl4-gnutls-dev, libcurl3-dbg, libcurl4-gnutls, libcurl3
<Linux_Galore> apt doesnt offer any easy way of going backwards
<Hobbsee> Linux_Galore: you need to go back to 7.16.2-5ubuntu1
<Hobbsee> Linux_Galore: sure it does - read man apt
<Hobbsee> you can do an apt-get install package:version.  i just dont remember the syntax
<Linux_Galore> Hobbsee: I usually just enter the whole package name with the revision and it downgrades it
* Hobbsee just uses dpkg for that
<Linux_Galore> looks like another version of libcurl is on the repo ubuntu4
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> then just wait for the rebuilds
* Hobbsee decides to wait for the accpeted mail about murrine before rm -rf'ing.
<Linux_Galore> 2 hours later they seem to have gone oops
<Hobbsee> hm?
<Linux_Galore> the package times are only 2 hours apart on the local repo
<Hobbsee> Linux_Galore: true that.
<Hobbsee> Linux_Galore: it's due to debian doing libcurl3 --> libcurl4, then deciding to go back to libcurl3 again.
<Linux_Galore> ack, whole thing looks like a car crash
<Hobbsee> heh
<Linux_Galore> bugger that I will manually do it
<Hobbsee> it's the development release...
<Linux_Galore> aaargh, cant see ubuntu1  for libcurl on the repo
<Hobbsee> no, it's not in teh repo anymore...
<Linux_Galore> just noticed that havent gone to ubuntu4 on the gnutls package but they have on the dev one, fsking weird
<Linux_Galore> be fun to see how they reverse out of this one
<Dannilion> Hobbsee, thanks for explaining why my Amarok stopped working (though why it took 3 updates to downgrade I don't know)
<Hobbsee> lol
<Dannilion> I had no Amarok for 36 hours! :p
* coNP neither
<coNP> libtunepimp depends on libcurl4
<coNP> amarok depends on libtunepimp
* coNP depends on amarok
<coNP> :D
<Dannilion> yup
<Dannilion> me too coNP ;)
<Dannilion> It was one of my biggest reasons for changing from Gnome to KDE
* Dannilion has just had two hunky firemen in her flat
<coNP> did you set them on fire?
<bipolar> haha
<Dannilion> no :p
<bipolar> Does anyone else have the ipw3945 wireless card?
<Dannilion> They had come to the building where I live to do a fire safety talk
<bipolar> There seems to be a problem with it in Gutsy
<frandavid100> hiya guys
<Dannilion> Hi frandavid100, anything I can pretend to help you with? ;0
<Dannilion> ;)
<coNP> is it really worth changing?
<frandavid100> not really, just wanted to hang by
<frandavid100> thanks for asking
* Dannilion likes this channel. It's not overwhelming like #kubuntu or #ubuntu are, and she sometimes can even answer questions ;)
<frandavid100> yeah it's great when you can actually help folks :)
* coNP tries to find a problem -- just to get an opportunity for you to help :D
<Dannilion> ooh :p
<Linux_Galore> Dannilion: how did you fix it
<Dannilion> Aptitude asked to downgrade it. I typed y.
<Linux_Galore> Dannilion: so what exactly did you type then
* eagles0513875 likes the idea that more ladies r getting involved 
<eagles0513875> Dannilion: u might like my site that im making http://howtokubuntu.x10hosting.com
<eagles0513875> its still a work in progress
<Dannilion> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade :p
<Dannilion> that site is orange
<Dannilion> it hurts my eyes
<Linux_Galore> says it will remove Kubuntu-desktop, I dont like the sound of that
<Dannilion> mine didn't
* Dannilion scrolls up her konsole
<Linux_Galore> Remove the following packages: kubuntu-desktop
<Dannilion> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Linux_Galore> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28494/
<Linux_Galore> Dannilion: so basically it removes a few downgrades then installs them again ?
<Dannilion> something like that
<Dannilion> hang on
<Hobbsee> bipolar: mine is working here.  some have troubles, though
<bipolar> Hobbsee: what are your troubles?
<Hobbsee> bipolar: my troubles?
<Dannilion> bleh, pastebin isn't working for me
<Dannilion> (it's a dns problem my end)
<bipolar> Hobbsee: with the IPW card :)
<Hobbsee> bipolar: please add to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/121439
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121439 in network-manager "[Gutsy] Network Manager Applet can't connect wireless with ipw3945 driver" [High,Incomplete] 
<Hobbsee> bipolar: i said it's working here for me
<bipolar> Hobbsee: I already did :)
<Hobbsee> ah cool
<Linux_Galore> looks like Im stuck without amarok until they fix libcurl up, sigh
<bipolar> Hobbsee: oh... I reread your chat... read "have some troubles" instead of "some have troubles" :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<bipolar> It's very strange that it would show the ap's, and all that data, but be unable to connect.
<h3sp4wn> bipolar: can you connect manually
<Dannilion> http://dannimatzk.co.uk/fixingamarok <- should have what aptitude displayed when I upgraded
<Hobbsee> Dannilion: just wait...
<Dannilion> what?
<Hobbsee> Dannilion: and that stuff will become installable again
<Dannilion> ahh, ok
<Dannilion> okay, bedtime
<Dannilion> good afternoon/night/morning people
<coNP> good evening :), Dannilion
<sn0> nn Dannilion
<Hobbsee> night danni
<crimsun> speaking of granparadiso, has anyone used the ubuntu package?
<hays> is that still in alpha
<crimsun> AFAIK.
<sycho> I just added a 40 gig HD (currently a fat32 partition) and I want to format the drive so it is a Linux partition. how do I do this?
<dfgas> k a friend of mine i installed compiz fusion on his computer, ubuntu, then he restarted the computer today and he has no window decorator now and compiz fusion isn't even going it, if i load compiz  its all good, any ideas?
<Sadjoker> can any1 help me with a skype problem?
<Pumpernickel> sycho: Open GParted, select the drive, open the menu item Partition -> format as.
<sycho> thank you sir
<frandavid100> hey guys, quick question
<frandavid100> in case I have any suggestion about the compiz defaults, where should I speak them?
<frandavid100> let's suppose I think placement should be set to smart instead of cascade for example, where should I propose it?
<Hobbsee> file a bug on compiz
<frandavid100> but where? launchpad or bugzilla? is it an ubuntu specific thing, or upstream?
<Hobbsee> launchpad, i think.  well, are they our compiz defaults, or compiz defaults in general?
<frandavid100> that would be the question, I'm not sure if ubuntu uses its own defaults or the ones that are given
<wfarr> frandavid100, what setting is it specifically?
<wfarr> and which plugin does it have to do with
<frandavid100> it's the placement option in the place plugin
<wfarr> okay
<frandavid100> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/124026 just filed a bug against it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124026 in compiz "sane defaults  smart placement instead of cascade" [Undecided,New] 
<wfarr> what about it?
<wfarr> I think it's an Ubuntu default as opposed to Compiz one
<frandavid100> hope it reaches the right people then
<wfarr> it should
<wfarr> speaking of
<wfarr> frandavid100, can you also confirm this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra/+bug/123163
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123163 in compiz-fusion-plugins-extra "Missing libcubereflex.so" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<frandavid100> let me see that
<frandavid100> yeah, there are some plugins that won't load, don't know why though
<frandavid100> I'm getting this too, so I'll confirm it
<wfarr> =)
<wfarr> k
<wfarr> now to wait on mvo to figure out the issue and build new packages
<frandavid100> some of the newer plugins are a bit buggy, but the general performance has improved a lot
<hays> I assume that the grey libcurl things in my update manager are due to the issues being worked out, no?
<frandavid100> is compiz going to be default in the end?
<frandavid100> for machines that can handle it, I mean
<wfarr> frandavid100, it already is ;)
<wfarr> as of Tribe 3
<wfarr> tribe 2**
<wfarr> hays, yeah - right now that upgrade will break openoffice
<frandavid100> but are the propietary drivers enabled by default or something, or can the open drivers use compiz?
<wfarr> well
<wfarr> intel and radeon drivers work out of the box
<wfarr> for the other folk, they still see Metacity until restricted drivers are installed
<frandavid100> for some reason nv screws my screen, so I was hoping nvidia-glx would be installed by default, or through a checkbox or so.
<wfarr> if you used a tribe 2 cd, you'd find Metacity running on the LiveCD + your gnome session
<wfarr> but after installing via restricted drivers
<wfarr> AFAIK
<wfarr> your next login will be compiz-enabled
<frandavid100> do you happen to know if you can actually do that without starting X?
<wfarr> not really
<wfarr> but like I said
<wfarr> those folks will be greeted with metacity anyway
<frandavid100> cause, since I can't see a thing with nv, it's hard to stard restricted-manager
<wfarr> haha
<wfarr> you can always set your driver to vesa long enough to use restricted-manager
<frandavid100> by editing xorg.conf? that would be a good solution, I reckon
<frandavid100> just have to change "nv" for "vesa"?
<h3sp4wn> If you are doing that anyway may as well just change it to nvidia
<hays> When I enable desktop effects, X restarts, and desktop effects are not enabled.
<h3sp4wn> hays: running native ?
<hays> In a VM
<h3sp4wn> Won't work
<hays> ah well
<wfarr> h3sp4wn, the issue is that frandavid100 would still need to install the nvidia drivers ;)
<wfarr> he can't use the nv drivers to start X to get to the restricted-manager to install nvidia drivers
<frandavid100> yup, that's right
<frandavid100> it's not really annoying though, nevermind
<h3sp4wn> wfarr: no
<h3sp4wn> wfarr: he can just install nvidia-glx and change nv to nvidia
<wfarr> he could - sure
<h3sp4wn> 2 steps instead of one
<wfarr> right - but the thing is, we still have to plan according to folks who won't know that things like nvidia-glx package exists
<wfarr> realistically, for cards which don't work with 'nv', it should default to 'vesa' instead
<h3sp4wn> wfarr: Waste of time just adds added complexity (extra stupid stuff loaded)
<wfarr> it's better than greeting average joe with nothing but a bash shell
<h3sp4wn> wfarr: So you are willing to compromise on the performance of your system (every second you are using it for that reason ?)
<wfarr> I'm talking about sane defaults
<wfarr> I am willing to use vesa for 5 minutes while I login and use restricted-manager to get the right drivers
<h3sp4wn> with no option to get rid of all that junk without removing ubuntu-desktop
<h3sp4wn> (same with network mangler)
<wfarr> ... vesa is installed by default.
<wfarr> has been since forever and a day ago
<sn0> unbreakable X is on the spec list on the wiki somewhere
<sn0> fyi, if you haven't seen already
<h3sp4wn> wfarr: I would say it is insane defaults (if you are wanting to make it like Windows for do what they do - only at least install drivers for hardware that is present) - stuff like starting bluetooth services when there is no bluetooth hardware installing every x driver (not just the ones that may actually be useful, kernel I guess is ok) why leave the system so cluttered by default (it takes ages to clear it up)
* wfarr sighs
<wfarr> I've got better things to do than argue with trolls
<h3sp4wn> Its a reasonable argument sane by default == bloated by default (if things continue as they are)
<pvandewyngaerde> can i install kde 4 alpha 4 on gutsy ?
<pvandewyngaerde> alpha 2
<pvandewyngaerde> running vlc
<pvandewyngaerde> ***MEMORY-WARNING***: [6736] : GSlice: g_thread_init() must be called before all other GLib functions; memory corruption due to late invocation of g_thread_init() has been detected; this program is likely to crash, leak or unexpectedly abort soon...
<wfarr> pvandewyngaerde, it's just a warning brought forth by the new GLib and GObject stuff to try and force devs to update their stuff
<wfarr> it's harmless, really
<hwilde> !find tcpd.h feisty
<ubotu> File tcpd.h found in libwrap0-dev
<hwilde> !find zlib.h feisty
<ubotu> File zlib.h found in drscheme, ecos, libbotan1.4-dev, libbotan1.5-dev, libbz2-dev (and 27 others)
<hwilde> !find javac feisty
<ubotu> Found: javacc
<jussi01> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<jussi01> hwilde: you do know you can just do apt-file search ?
<hwilde> !apologies idler
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apologies idler - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hwilde> for some reason, ubotu can find files that I cannot in apt-file search, but I can apt-get install the packages
<Dannilionz> OMG! My spam filters are working!
<earthling> how can I get the debian-installer to produce a log describing the errors it encounters?  is there a "debug" mode?
<Peaker> my emacs shell seems to be broken - everything in it thinks its not a real terminal (but a non-interactive one), anyone knows why this can happen?
#ubuntu+1 2007-07-05
<scarecrow_> I am using ATI Radeon x1650 on Feisty n my max res is 1024x768. Is there any way i can increase the resolution?
<linxeh> you want #ubuntu - but yeah, there are instructions on the wiki I think
<linxeh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<scarecrow_> thanx linxeh lemme c how far i can go with that.
<ed1t> where did the gutsy gibbon name come from?
<crdlb> the vast and mysterious mind of Mark Shuttleworth :)
<ed1t> cool
<hwilde> !ubotu ?
<hwilde> can you guys reset ubotu
<hwilde> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<hwilde> sweet thanks
<tommy_> is the final kernel 2.6.22 out yet, or still beta testing?
<voidmage> nope, still rc7
<pwnguin> why does alsa have a popup to tell me to run a command?
<pwnguin> and is it strictly nessecary?
<pwnguin>  asoundconf set-default-card
<crimsun> pwnguin: yes, it is.
<crimsun> the check in currenty gutsy is much saner than in Tribe 2
<crimsun> current*
<pwnguin> crimsun: it just seems a bit silly that a) i have to run this instead of a script, and b) there's only one card from asoundconf list
<crimsun> pwnguin: you only get that notification if both 1) ~/.asoundrc.asoundconf exists, 2) asoundconf is-active returns true
<crimsun> pwnguin: so which alsa-lib version are you updating to?
<pwnguin> i didnt check
<pwnguin> whatever is in gutsy right now
<crimsun> and what did you update from?
<pwnguin> probably gutsy proposed
<crimsun> err...
<pwnguin> oh
<crimsun> gutsy-proposed doesn't exist.
<crimsun>   alsa-lib | 1.0.14-1ubuntu5 |         gutsy | source
<pwnguin> ok
<crimsun> that's the current version.
<pwnguin> hmm
<pwnguin> apt-cache shows 13
<pwnguin> for -base
<crimsun> no, that's a binary package generated from alsa-driver
<pwnguin> ah
<crimsun> you'd want `apt-cache policy libasound2`
<pwnguin> .14
<crimsun> .14-1ubuntu??
<pwnguin> 5
<crimsun> ok, that's correct.
<pwnguin> i had no doubts it was
<crimsun> now, ls -l ~/.asoundrc.asoundconf
<pwnguin> lemme switch this irc to my laptop
<pwnguin> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2082 2007-06-28 16:28 /home/jldugger/.asoundrc.asoundconf
<crimsun> right, and that, too, is proper.
<crimsun> DisplayIf: [ -f ~/.asoundrc.asoundconf ]  && asoundconf is-active
<crimsun>   * debian/user-must-execute-asoundconf-set-default-card.update-notifier:
<crimsun>     - Fix DisplayIf invocation, and make the message more meaningful,
<crimsun>       LP: #122252.
<pwnguin> ok
<pwnguin> what pacakge is diplayif in?
<crimsun> DisplayIf is an optional directive for update-notifier hooks.
<crimsun> I pasted the change I made in 1.0.14-1ubuntu5.
<pwnguin> ah
<crimsun> if you don't want to ever see that message, then just get rid of ~/.asoundrc.asoundconf
<crimsun> i.e., manually do stuff with ~/.asoundrc and never create ~/.asoundrc.asoundconf
<pwnguin> i never created it personally
<crimsun> that will short-circuit the DisplayIf invocation, and you'll never see the popup.
<pwnguin> i assume it was generated by alsa
<crimsun> on
<crimsun> no
<pwnguin> or part of the default user profile
<crimsun> no
<crimsun> we do not, per Policy, _ever_ touch user-specific configs in the install/update process.
<pwnguin> well i certainly didnt write all this myself.
<crimsun> it can be created via asoundconf set-default-card
<pwnguin> which ive done in the past as instructed
<crimsun> so if you used a standard Ubuntu tool, then you'll see standard Ubuntu prompts/notification popups
<pwnguin> i did
<crimsun> there's a very specific reason that prompt/notification popup is shown
<crimsun> between alsa-lib versions, mixer element strings are modified
<crimsun> the ~/.asoundrc.asoundconf that's created via asoundconf(1) has those element strings
<crimsun> if you attempt to use an older ~/.asoundrc.asoundconf with a newer libasound2, you'll receive seemingly cryptic error messages.
<crimsun> hence, we display a popup to tell you to refresh the element strings
<crimsun> I began work yesterday during the Fourth fireworks to sanitise the coupling somewhat, but it's still tied very strongly to the version of libasound2 installed on your current system.
<pwnguin> so even if i switch to a .asound, this is something id still have to deal with
<crimsun> There's no way to completely decouple it; that's just the way ALSA works.
<crimsun> "switch to a .asound"?
<pwnguin> .asoundrc
<crimsun> you already have both ~/.asoundrc and ~/.asoundrc.asoundconf
<crimsun> if you don't want to ever see the message again, just erase the latter.
<crimsun> on a fresh install of Ubuntu, you'll never see that popup.
<crimsun> the only time you'll see that popup is if you've executed [a tool that executes]  asoundconf set-default-card
<pwnguin> interesting
<crimsun> if you only have one sound card, just rm ~/.asoundrc*
<crimsun> note carefully the placement of that asterisk - no whitespace!
<pwnguin> heh
<crimsun> don't want you blowing away ~
<pwnguin> ive just never really had to think about alsa in the past
<crimsun> then don't think about it.
<crimsun> Just rm ~/.asoundrc* and go about your merry audio way.
<pwnguin> too late
<pwnguin> now im curious about what it does ;)
<crimsun> man asoundconf
<pwnguin> the asoundrc.asoundconf is pretty detailed, and all my .asoundrc does is include it
<crimsun> yes, that's precisely what it's supposed to do.
<pwnguin> i have to wonder though, whether .asoundrc.asoundconf contains any settings i might want over whatever alsa defaults to
<pwnguin> some day i must read whatever made crimsum an alsa genius and determine why headphone jack sense fails to turn off the front speakers
<pwnguin> aha
<pwnguin> it is doable
<pwnguin> at least, its possible to get headphones playing without front speakers
<pwnguin> jack sense, not quite yet
<crimsun> by default, set-default-card will copy the ^defaults.* from precisely what ALSA defaults to
<crimsun> (/usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf as mentioned in asoundconf's man page)
<pwnguin> ok
<pwnguin> is it?
<crimsun> "is it"?
<pwnguin> mentioned in the manpage
<crimsun> yes, it is.
<crimsun> (I made the change myself, so yes.)
<pwnguin> oh
<pwnguin> its under the warning
<rojo> Hi, I ran out of diskspace, I deleted loads of suff, emptied the bin but still kde wont start....any ideas?
<emonkey-p> rojo: already done a apt-get clean?
<pvandewyngaerde> libcurl4-gnutls
<crimsun> yes?
<crimsun> (I assume you've read the topic?)
<pvandewyngaerde> ok nvm
<pvandewyngaerde> and i dont read topics if they are too long
<crimsun> that's no excuse, really.
<pvandewyngaerde> i autojoin a lot of chans, i cant read them all
<crimsun> eh, I'm in about three hundred channels, and I still attempt to read all the topics whenever I reattach.
<crimsun> again, they exist for a reason...
<mrsno> crimsun i thought i was bad but 300 respect :)
<c1|freaky> hi all. i get the following error when trying to upgrade:
<c1|freaky> Richte clamav-freshclam ein (0.90.3-1ubuntu3) ...
<c1|freaky> Segmentation fault
<c1|freaky> is there anything i can do about it?
<c1|freaky> it means "setting up clamav-freshclam"
<mrsno> !bug #420593
<mrsno> hmm
<crimsun> remove the leading bang.
<mrsno> !bug 420593
<crimsun> no, the bang, aka exclamation mark.
<mrsno> oh righty
<mrsno> bug #420593
<mrsno> ah could not be found
<mrsno>  New upstream version
<mrsno>      - Fixes segfault in segfault handler (closes: #420593)
<gnomefreak> bug 420593
<mrsno> could not be found with or without the # :)
<crimsun> no, you likely mean Debian, in which case you need Debian 420593
<gnomefreak> what bug tracker is that one
<ubotu> Debian bug 420593 in clamav-daemon "clamav-daemon: segfault in segfault handler, hangs with 100% cpu" [Important,Fixed]  http://bugs.debian.org/420593
<crimsun> see?
<gnomefreak> ah there you go :)
<mrsno> ahh nice, it does both
<mrsno> thanks crimsun
<gnomefreak> it does alot of differnet trackers
<mrsno> that was for c1|freaky :) maybe check that
<mrsno> ubotu's source is available yea? must set up something similar on quakenet ubuntu channel
<mrsno> im learning more about what he/she can do everyday ;] 
<c1|freaky> yes ubotus source is available ;) i just dont remember what kind of bot it is. mrsno: no, its not that bug. that bug is about clamav hanging and going up to 100% cpu when running it. im trying to apt-get upgrade but i get that segmentation fault.
<PriceChild> mrsno, should be here: http://blackbird.kaarsemaker.net/code/ubotu/ but its missing atm...
<gnomefreak> its a supybot
<PriceChild> and its a supybot
<mrsno> yea i think thats  for clamav sorry c1|freaky
<mrsno> ah so python, i will keep an eye out for the sources then :)
<tonyyarusso> mrsno: Yes, at this time ubotu is a supybot, which is available stock in the repos, with some custom-written plugins, which are available from https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots/.  I'm not sure it makes sense to have duplicate IRC channels, but that'll get you going.  Supybot also has a 'relay' plugin for sharing between networks.
<mrsno> tonyyarusso cool thanks, we are not a big channel on quakenet for #debian / #ubuntu but there is a little interest (i send most people to freenode if i cant help anyways) so i understand about duplicating efforts
<tonyyarusso> mrsno: righto
<mrsno> the relay plugin sounds interesting :)
<axxo> p
<gnomefreak> c1|freaky: did you file teh clam bug a little while ago?
<c1|freaky> no
<gnomefreak> or sorry pvandewyngaerde is that you?
<c1|freaky> i havent filed it at all
<c1|freaky> i just tried to upgrade
<c1|freaky> 15 mins ago
<c1|freaky> and i got that error
<pvandewyngaerde> is-n't me
<gnomefreak> c1|freaky: well someone filed it for you and i added the needed comments we now have a clamav team so maybe they will mrege it
<c1|freaky> ok if you need any info tell me ;D
<gnomefreak> nope i got most of it i didnt bother with upstream bug since it was released already
<MacSlow> Greetings everybody!
<c1|freaky> ok ;)
<coNP> wow! amarok is seriously running :)
<jussi01> hmmm, having a small problem with my fstab, sudo mount -a gives: mount: directory to mount not in host:dir format, my fstab: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28608/
<jussi01> any ideas?
<cypherdelic> some guys with Compiz-Fusion Trevino latest release for Gutsy AMD 64???? i need assistance, #compiz-fusion cant help
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: we dont support trevino repos
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: maybe try #ubuntu-effects as they might have seen the issue
<cypherdelic> ok thanks
<PriceChild> cypherdelic, you realise compiz fusion is in gutsy...?
<PriceChild> and they do regular updates?
<pimp31415>                 Modes           "1920x1440" "1856x1392" "1600x1200" "1400x1050" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"$
<pimp31415> even with that modes my nvidia fx 6200 card is not letting me have resolutions higher than 1600x1200
<pimp31415> any ideas? using some dell crt which ive had up to that 1856 before i think to the other the 1920 but not fully sure on that might be my other monitor.....
<pimp31415> also when i lose network connection the network manager resets kinda so i have to manually say HEY WIRED NETWORK - LOOK AT IT!
<varka> pimp31415: did you put the values for horizsync and vertrefresh of your monitor into xorg.conf?
<cypherdelic> PriceChild, of course, and I also realise the huge effort on working on that official Compiz-Fusion Gutsy integration
<Pici> IIRC, Trevino's repo does daily builds against git, so hes a bit more 'updated' than the official repos are, albiet at a risk to stability.
<pimp31415> ok solved my problem
<pimp31415> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pimp31415> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28622/
<pimp31415> ive got a crt monitor - so basically all it took was instead of going to medium settings i went to advanced when doing the dpkg-reconfigure xserver xorg
<pimp31415> 1. it gave a wider range for the horizsynch and suggested 43-60 for vert which i changed to 43-70 // horiz i accepted default on advanced which gave me 28-96
<pimp31415> i [obviously]  dont understand horiz and vert refreshes very well - never really looked into it..
<pimp31415> but i saw a hint dated back from hoary about ignoring refreshes etc and this worked
<axxo> you take your monitor manual, open it, find the values, put them in the configuration
<pimp31415> heh axxo first its a gifted monitor from my dad via his work retired it
<pimp31415> and secondly i didnt wanna bother my roomate by turning on the light to look for serials
<axxo> thats really helpfull and relevant
<pimp31415> i have a suspicion its a change in the latest round of nvidia drivers - perhaps they pay a little more attn or less in nix? the windows ones do allow me these refresh rates - and i will double check when its daytime
<pimp31415> Thu Jul  5 05:10:55 PDT 2007
<pimp31415> is there a way to see the horiz refresh rate? got the 1920x1440 pixels at 60Hz
<pimp31415> dunno its corrilary rate tho
<pimp31415> d202d-hs
<pimp31415> ultrascan 20tx
<pimp31415> d2026t-hs
<pimp31415> hehe last two correct - went all mcguyver with lighter kekeke
<pimp31415> http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/dta/97788/00000001.htm
<pimp31415> perhaps thats a little better axxo ? im gonna give those a shot
<pimp31415> seems kinda crazy on the vert refresh tho
<pimp31415> ok brb again >.<
<pimp31415> ok adjusted to mon specs and i still get all my resolutions
<pimp31415> anything else i should look at there axxo ?
<k_> are there any plans to add a full disk encryption option to the installer?
<Hobbsee> doubt it
<h3sp4wn> k_: Its not particularly difficult to do manually (if /boot is unencrypted)
<mynameisdeleted> I have wine and crossover office crashing on my latest amd64 ubuntu release with the same error in /lib32/ld-linux.so
<coNP> mynameisdeleted: can you paste / pastebin the error to somewhere?
<mynameisdeleted> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<mynameisdeleted> 0xf7f79f68 in ?? () from /lib/ld-linux.so.2
<mynameisdeleted> http://okser.net/err.txt
<mynameisdeleted> I'm using wine from winehq.com
<mynameisdeleted> they don't support gutsy yet
<mynameisdeleted> only feisty
<coNP> try to get a copy with debug symbols compiled in
<coNP> this backtrace is not very useful with may ??-s
<mynameisdeleted> I'll compile it myself with debug symboles
<mynameisdeleted> these are just 2 binary releases form different places that both crash
<mynameisdeleted> apt-get source --build win
<mynameisdeleted> apt-get source --build wine
<mynameisdeleted> sorry
<coNP> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash should help to compile them with debug symbols
<mynameisdeleted> I can also test if this is a bug in the 386-only distro or a bug in 64-bit backward libs
<coNP> please do so
<mynameisdeleted> put their info in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/debug.list
<pimp31415> mm
<pimp31415> hey whatever happened to that option to have a window visible on all viewports?
<pimp31415> would be real handy for gtkrellm :<
<OldPink> Hi all
<OldPink> Question: Will Firefox 3 be included in Gutsy?
<Hobbsee> as grandparadiso, yes.
<Hobbsee> not as the main firefox
<OldPink> Thanks, you sure of that? :)
<Hobbsee> well, when does firefox 3 release?
<OldPink> November
<Hobbsee> then yes, i'm sure
<OldPink> I thought they might leave it as Firefox 2 and then just update the repos in November?
<Hobbsee> seeing as gutsy releases in...october.
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> !timebasedreleases
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<OldPink> Yes, I know that
<OldPink> But they could just have the first month of Gutsy using FF 2?
<OldPink> No?
<Pici> Seeing as how edgy didnt get the ff2.0 release, I dont think they'll backport ff3 to gutsy
<Hobbsee> ....no.  see the time based releases page.
<OldPink> Hm, so who am I to believe?
* OldPink checks launchpad
<Hobbsee> backports != updates, too
<Hobbsee> Pici: yeah, backport is possible
<Hobbsee> OldPink: if it helps, i'm a core developer of ubuntu.
<OldPink> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+specs?searchtext=firefox
<OldPink> Hobbsee, ah right. So you're certain Gran Paradiso is in 7.10? And do you have a blog? :)
<Hobbsee> OldPink: yes, it is, or was last time i checked.  and yes, i do have a blog, i rarely write in it
<OldPink> OK, thanks alot. :) Just wondering as I'm blogging about Gran Paradiso, and wanted to get in whether it was included in 7.10 or not.
<Pici> Hobbsee: Where do you see FF3 in Gutsy?
<lamalex> it's in universe
<pimp31415> do te do
<pimp31415> i should pay more attention to whats getting updated when it does that lol
<Pici> lamalex: do you know the package name?
<lamalex> firefox-granparidso or something
<Pici> ah.. I see it
<Pici> Thanks!
<lamalex> np
<pimp31415> i dont see it in the repos
<pimp31415> o
<Hobbsee> pimp31415: did you spell it correctly?
<pimp31415> that was the problem
<Pici> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-granparadiso
<pimp31415> lol
<pimp31415> does it launch with a different command in /bin ?
<pimp31415> ah ya
<pimp31415> ***MEMORY-WARNING***: firefox-granparadiso-bin[29740] : GSlice: g_thread_init() must be called before all other GLib functions; memory corruption due to late invocation of g_thread_init() has been detected; this program is likely to crash, leak or unexpectedly abort soon...
<pimp31415> still getting a lot of those btw
<Pici> They're just warnings :/
<pimp31415> yeah things tend to run real well on my hardware - i'm lucky
<pimp31415> hm tried running the firefox-granparadiso and when i closed it it took 15 seconds or so to give me back my terminal line.. wierd lol
<Pici> not too weird, it usually takes a little bit for the process to actually end after the window closes.
<pimp31415> and hyperlinks dont work in beryl
<pimp31415> mm fair enough Pici
<pimp31415> ok here's one for yall - what happened to the iconified windows in the pager
<pimp31415> specifically compaired to say dapper when dragging one from one worktop to another via the pager the icons were small in dapper whereas edgy on they are quite large or so?
<Hobbsee> pimp31415: :)
<pimp31415> ;p
<pimp31415> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hiya Dannilionz!
<Hobbsee> pimp31415: in beryl?  ask in #ubuntu-effects or something, probably
<pimp31415> Hobbsee, no in metacity
* Hobbsee shrugs
* Hobbsee doesnt run gnome.
<pimp31415> lol
<pimp31415> ok mr tovald
<Pici> *ms
<pimp31415> what's your poison - kde? openbox?
<pimp31415> lol Pici
<Pici> pimp31415: I'm looking at gnome now, what are you looking for?
<Hobbsee> kde
<pimp31415> oh try dragging the xchat icon from the pager out to desktop for a second without letting go
<pimp31415> if you notice its quite large - larger than default icon sizes even
<pimp31415> about 4 times as large as before mebbie?
<Dannilion> Hey Hobbsee :D
<Hobbsee> :)
<pimp31415> just been wondering that for a while XD
<Pici> pimp31415: it looks like its 32x32, whereas the little icons are 16x16 and my desktop icons are 48x48   (er, I think)
<pimp31415> ah ya
<pimp31415> is there a setting buried somewhere for that?
<Pici> er, gconf? maybe?
* Pici has no idea
<pimp31415> kkkk ill go browsing around it
<Pici> I'm not even sure what the use of dragging those around would be
<pimp31415> other question: i noticed an other classification/group in menus - and a lot of kde stuff in it - wazzupwiddat
<pimp31415> Pici, so you can move something from another desktop to current one wihtout going there etc
<pimp31415> quite useful from here
<eagles0513875> is anyone else have the problem where after they login on a broadband connection they connection doesnt automatically start
<pimp31415> or from desk4 to desk 3 or so
<pimp31415> [staying on say desk2] 
<pimp31415> eagles0513875, ppp?
<pimp31415> or whatever password based thingie is? or just like lan kinda thing
<pimp31415> i noticed when i get disconnected that the network manager gives up and won't reconnect me automagically
<eagles0513875> pimp31415: im on a cable connection
<eagles0513875> it doesnt start the connection on start up so i unplug the cable form my laptop and plug it back in to get it to start
<eagles0513875> i checked the configuration of my ethernet device and its configured to auto start
<pimp31415> huh nope i dont get that particular behavior no
<eagles0513875> ok ur running 32bit or 64bit
<pimp31415> 323
<pimp31415> 32**
<eagles0513875> ok
<pimp31415> u?
<eagles0513875> anyone in here on 64bit haveing the same problem im having
<eagles0513875> 64bit
<magic_ninja> pimp31415: if you create a desktop icon in the manner you described just fire up gimp and resize the image
<magic_ninja> pimp31415: its because the icon itself is large, and its just a setting in nautilus, but i'm not sure where, i had to do it before
<pimp31415> magic_ninja, its not the desktop icons that bother me its the ones i drag from workspace to workspace in the panel
<pimp31415> mm know of a way to do a delayed snapshot?
<magic_ninja> pimp31415: idthing there is a setting for that
<pimp31415> yeah it changed in edgy and never looked back
<magic_ninja> dunno man
<magic_ninja> anyone here hang out in winehq
<pimp31415> used to stay the same size when you dragged it which was nice.. so say window taking up 1/4 of desktop on workspace 3 and your dragging it to workspace 4 b/c your reorganizing it stayed easy to see
<pimp31415> lol
<OldPink> Thanks again for the help guys, got the blog posted now :) http://www.mbhoy.com/05-07-2007/gran-paradiso-alpha-6
<OldPink> brb
<compengi> can someone run a webserver under linux having database application?
<compengi> i mean script
<xtknight> whenever i boot up gutsy (tribe 2) it seems to freeze at a different stage in the post-gdm bootup process every time.  cd md5 check passed.  the virtual consoles wont respond to any commands (they will just hang).  alt printscreen K/i only work with varying success.  same results with safe mode.  is this normal for tribe 2?
<xtknight> livecd too btw
* Dannilion wonders idly why Thunderbird behaves better than KMail
<benkong2> I keep getting an error about libcurl3-gnutls and libcurl4-gnutls conflicting what should I do?
<lamalex> i think that's a known bug
<lamalex> are you on 64bit?
<benkong2> no I am on 32 bit
<mrsno> benkong2 i think just waiting for now is the best idea
<benkong2> I installed on an IBM thinkpad all works great just this one problem.
<mrsno> unless anyone knows a workaround
<benkong2> mrsno: ok I knew it was alpha or beta so I want to help in testing
<mrsno> glad to hear it :-) me too
<Hobbsee> it's a known bug.  just wait
<benkong2> Hobbsee: ok thanks
<DanaG> WTF?  I used to be able to press ctrl-l to go to address bar in Firefox, but now it opens a dialog box.
<mrsno> alt+d ?
<DanaG> Same thing -- opens dialog.
<mrsno> hmm strange, let me check my gutsy vm
<mrsno> alt+d and ctrl+l take me to the address bar :I
<mrsno> you are using the firefox supplied through ubuntu repositories, the default DanaG ?
<lamalex> wow I never knew about those shortcuts
<lamalex> that's awesome
<lamalex> very handy
<benkong2> my ctrl+d ctrl+l take me to the right places and ctrl+k takes me to the search just like always
<benkong2>  brb all
<xtknight> whenever i boot up gutsy (tribe 2 amd64 livecd) it seems to freeze at a different stage in the post-gdm bootup process every time.  cd md5 check passed.  the virtual consoles wont respond to any commands (they will just hang).  alt printscreen K/i only work with varying success.  same results with safe mode.  is this normal for tribe 2?
<DanaG> Hmm, my firefox unbroke itself somehow.
<pvandewyngaerde> lol d3lphin
<pimp31415> beryl: pixmap 0x2035f6c can't be bound to texture
<pimp31415> yeah wierd still doing that
<pimp31415> all the themes load and stay on them in the appearance manager except human
<pimp31415> that one automatically goes to custom and complains still
<pimp31415> which is what i was in when i got that warning so i'm guessing it has something to do with that perhaps
<pimp31415> mmm
<pimp31415> beryl: decoration: property ignored because version is 20070319 and decoration plugin version is 20061011
<pimp31415> i get that when i tried to go to gtk window decorator from beryl
<pimp31415> more of that when i go from gtk >> heliodore - which didnt actually load anything for decorator under the gtk option
<pimp31415> no complaints going to emerald themes decorator - then changed to compiz wm from beryl
<pimp31415> Converting gconf plugin list: '' // /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: 'gconf' plugin must be loaded after 'glib' plugin /// /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Can't activate 'gconf' plugin due to dependency problems
<pimp31415> /usr/bin/compiz.real (decoration) - Warn: Property ignored because version is 20061011 and decoration plugin version is 20070319
<pimp31415> but it loaded it - and even tho its on emerald its gtk stuff with no effects like this
<pimp31415> mm crashed firefox switching thingsi back and forth lol
<pimp31415> Window manager warning: Invalid WM_TRANSIENT_FOR window 0x186 specified for 0x1a0066b (File Info ).   <<-- gah?
<pimp31415> anyway i'm taking out everything human with a purge and gonna aptitude install ubuntu-desktop see if that makes it any happier
<pimp31415> oh and wierd thing menu doesnt wanna put menus on toolbar - i can put single icons, buti usuaully have my sound / inet menus on the toolbar as menu's themselves...
<pimp31415> gah yeah its still doing it - going to custom - meh i'm gonna install all the themes i can find =/
<pimp31415> i wonder if it has a problem iwth the clearlooks progressbar like edgy/feisty
<lamalex> i doube it
<lamalex> doubt*
<pimp31415> magic chicken gtk2 engine btw breaks ubuntu - i.e. tries to take all kinda stuff out
<GuyFromHell> Has there been reports about system hangs when trying to load the livecd after the cupsd init script starts. I feel it has something to do with my ati vid card but that's just because i blame everything on that nowadays (and i'm usually right)
<GuyFromHell> (cupsd would be just after kdm)
<GuyFromHell> i'm going to try again in safe graphics mode...
<pimp31415> GuyFromHell, i dont know about reports
<pimp31415> darn
<pimp31415> but i had the same problem with my nvidia - same solution got me through
<pimp31415>  Window manager warning: Buggy client sent a _NET_ACTIVE_WINDOW message with a timestamp of 0 for 0x1a0001a (XMMS - 209)  ////// Window manager warning: meta_window_activate called by a pager with a 0 timestamp; the pager needs to be fixed.
<pimp31415> i get that from using kdocker to dock xmms - when i unminimize it from the tray/notification area - no errors when i minimize tho
<pimp31415> for some reason when i launch beryl it goes through checks and passes all the usual stuff says: Relaunching beryl with __GL_YIELD="NOTHING"  and then relaunches passing again
<pimp31415> hey lamalex: /usr/share/themes/Peace/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:55: Clearlooks configuration option "sunkenmenu" is not supported and will be ignored.
<pimp31415> getting lots of those using peace theme
<pimp31415> [which goes right to custom like human]  lets try tropic
<pimp31415> no error like that one but it goes right to custom even though i didnt customize it
<gnomefreak> isnt peace in gnome-themes-extras
<gnomefreak> if so its the package
<pimp31415> so does outdoors and sphere-crystal - the latter gives me stuff like-/usr/share/themes/SphereCrystal/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:7: Unable to find include file: "iconrc"
<pimp31415> yeah gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> pimp31415: its the package its been like that for months
<pimp31415> mm actually i think it was peace-look
<pimp31415> ah
<gnomefreak> spherecrystal is part of the extras package
<gnomefreak> i know that package is screwed up
<gnomefreak> the other one maybe caused by beryl
<pimp31415> wasp and blubuntu go right to custom also
<pimp31415> but on the upside they do load :)
<pimp31415> -- /usr/share/themes/Blubuntu/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:169: Clearlooks configuration option "progressbarstyle" is not supported and will be ignored.
<pimp31415> lol anyway loving the themes
<gnomefreak> unless you disabled compiz from starting up on log in and installed beryl and used emerald
<pimp31415> quite frankly i'm using this as my default desktop tho i have my edgy install still
<pimp31415> i did install beryl and use emerald and dont have desktop effects on
<DanaG> Odd: my dropdown lists are opening by unfolding from the middle.
<DanaG> They
<pimp31415> my high-res fix quit working too lol but who know's why
<DanaG> They're supposed to go from the top, not the middle!
<pimp31415> oo i want that!
<pimp31415> do they fold up and down at the same time???
<pimp31415> gimme :3
<DanaG> Oh, it's Horizontal Folds.
<DanaG> With one set.
<DanaG> I mean, set to only one fold.
<pimp31415> ok *goes looking*
<pimp31415> hehe gutsy is gonna OWN
<pimp31415> if we could get that 3d window switcher no one would want vista :>
<pimp31415> none of the software is compatable anyway :P
<pimp31415> though for the record i would like to have workspaces on the top and bottom of the cube =/
<arpu_> hi all
<arpu_> i installed gutsy on a new mac book
<arpu_> now all works fine
<pimp31415> hi arpu ! btw DanaG where is horizontal folds >_<
<arpu_> but  i have no "klammeraffe"
<pimp31415> verra nice
<arpu_> strg + alt + q does not work
<arpu_> hi pimp31415
<pimp31415> kde i take it?
<pimp31415> ive no idea what your talking about unfortunately but stick around they probably do :P
<arpu_> gnome ^
<pimp31415> o? i have gnome.//... but no macbook
<pimp31415> whats the klammeraffe do:?
<arpu_> i have no @
<arpu_> klammeraffe is the german word
<pimp31415> @ -- that symbol? a keyboard selection issue perhaps?
<pimp31415> i noticed with beryl on xchat sometimes when i post a line instead of drawing it draws the previous bottom line twice
<pimp31415> kinda wierd
<etalli> If I have both Ubuntu and kubuntu-desktop on my computer, will an update with the GNOME updater update the kubuntu half as well?
<crimsun> yes.
<pimp31415> etalli, yeah - just looks for packages that need updating
<pimp31415> sup crimsun <<-- starz :P
<etalli> Ok, that's good to hear, becuase this update is taking *forever*
<pimp31415> etalli, hold the faith!
<etalli> pimp31415: Sorry, I don't understand
<pimp31415> um, i mean trust the process!
<DanaG> WTF?  Why is "horizontal folds" unfolding from the center?
<pimp31415> DanaG, i never found that setting - where can i find it?
<etalli> OK.  Anyway, I just saw kdm and kicker go by, so that confirms it. :)
<pimp31415> :)
<etalli> pimp31415: What does the 31415 part of your nick mean?
<pimp31415> pi
<pimp31415> XD
<etalli> Oh, dumb me!
<etalli> 3.1415926535897962685
<DanaG> Oh, horizontal folds is under animations.
<DanaG> I'm using the 3v1n0 debs of compiz-fusion.
<pimp31415> gotcha - uploading pix of my xchat text redraw bug
<pimp31415> aahh
<pimp31415> http://bayimg.com/PADBPaabG
<etalli> I already have beryl and emerald installed, will compiz-fusion mess them up?
<pimp31415> i'm gonna play around in a terminal with irssi and see if i get the same bug
<DanaG> As long as you lock them at the existing version, it should be fine.
<DanaG> I've found the newer Beryl to be broken.
<pimp31415> DanaG, you mean the beryl in their repo? vs the ones in the regular one?
<etalli> DanaG: Compiz is enabled by default, right?  I've had problems with the desktop-effects in Fiesty, so I'm worried
<etalli> Wait, dolphin?  Is this KDE4 based?
<pimp31415> DanaG, now you got that to work on the menus instead of the windows?
<pimp31415> it kinda makes sense - if you look at how it does the windows...
<pimp31415> ooo nvm i see what you mean
<pimp31415> mm some windows when i maximize them they black out - beryl settings manager / terminals so far
<pimp31415> terminal shows desktop technically
#ubuntu+1 2007-07-06
<pimp31415> terminal server client came up black and on rdp went black but both were solved by minimizing and unminimizing said window - redraw issue?
<ShackJack> Hi all - my nm-applet always prompts me for my wireless passphrase when booting up my notebook - despite selecting "always allow"... is there a way to have it remember the wireless password immediately or is this a known glitch...
<gnomefreak> ShackJack: n-m and gnome-keyring(i think thats the app) both are having issues atm
<ShackJack> gnomefreak: O.K. I figured as much... At least I got my compiz fusion XGL working again... Was starting to have eye-candy withdrawl...
<ShackJack> gnomefreak: My nm-applet is a little flakey about finding networks...
<gnomefreak> ShackJack: n-m since 2nd to last update wont log me or alot of others onto internet you have to disable networking than enable it again its know n to the new maintainer of n-m
<gnomefreak> it has toehr issues
<gnomefreak> other
<pimp31415> ha and now for no reason i can maximize my terminals just fine :D
<ShackJack> gnomefreak: Mine will get it on a fresh reboot (Intel Card), but sometimes flakey if switching networks or restarting dbus or dropping to init 1, etc... 'Sno biggie... I knew what I was in for upgrading to Gutsy so early on... Otherwise it's working really great...
<pimp31415> gnomefreak, what are the implications of taking that network manager out entirely?
<gnomefreak> pimp31415: not a good idea IMHO
<pimp31415> hehe ShackJack pretty impressive for an rc2 eh
<pimp31415> gnomefreak, eh?
<ShackJack> pimp31415: I'll say...
<pimp31415> also why cant it come back when i kill the panel =/
<gnomefreak> pimp31415: we had more issues in whatever we were using prior
<pimp31415> gah fair-enough
<pimp31415> well w/e we are approaching feisty's release stability >_>
<gnomefreak> damn : now what
<pimp31415> ?? nothing here!
<gnomefreak> LP is having issues
<ShackJack> Anyone else having issues with the libcurlX-gnutls packages (being kept back/dependencies, etc...)?
<MugginsM> I was having libcurl issues yesterday, but haven't tried since then
<crimsun> man.
<gnomefreak> ShackJack: read the topic
<crimsun> I swear people don't read the topic I set.
<pimp31415> ah ha~ in beryl with terminal server client it makes the screen not draw the guts of the terminal - close tsclient and your back to good to go - kinda gives true transperancy so to speak
<gnomefreak> crimsun: they are prompted to read it too
<gnomefreak> all they have to do is join the channel
<MugginsM> oh, it's in the scrolled off the screen bit of the topic :)
<crimsun> ok, repeat after me:  I will kindly read the topic.  Thanks!
<gnomefreak> MugginsM: type /topic
<pimp31415> ShackJack, yeah 3 and 4 - what are those for anyway?
<ShackJack> crimsun: I do read it the first several times I join the channel.... however because the beginning of the text is always the same its understandable that folks don't read all the way through - figuring it's the same thing... I would suggest putting new info at the start of the topic text and of shortening the topic text...
<ShackJack> *and/or
<ShackJack> I will personally try to read it more carefully in the future ;)
<crimsun> we've tried that approach.  People still don't read the blathering thing.
<pimp31415> how about color bomb notices on entry
<pimp31415> with a whitelist on who doesnt get it
<crimsun> ...or you could just read the fine topic.
<pimp31415> and can i be in the whitelist please ^^
<pimp31415> [they they i did i did!!!:P] 
<pimp31415> and closing tsclient didnt fix my maximized terminal this time
<pimp31415> gah lol
<pimp31415> ooooooooo new terminals are good though...
<pimp31415> o wow - cant drag my windows around at all - ever come across that one?
<DanaG> Is there an easy way to make my snd-emu10k1 not break suspend?
<gnomefreak> easy way-use feisty or wait for fix. a bit of a harder way - fix it?
<DanaG> Well, it's not new to Gutsy, actually.
<DanaG> I'd need the suspend scripts to eject the card and then remove the module -- but what if programs have a lock on the sound card?
<DanaG> I guess it's an "eaiser said than done" type of thing.
<pimp31415> so THATS whats been doing it
<pimp31415> lol
<gnomefreak> lol
<pimp31415> ive been wondering - but i only suspend by accident so w/e
<pimp31415> XD
<DanaG> I don't know if it's all of snd-emu10k1 that breaks suspend.
<DanaG> Hmm, I figured something out: now my battery life in Gutsy is almost exactly the same as in Windows.  The exact times are probably 10 minutes from each other.
<DanaG> I wish there were an elegant way to say a person's name without pinging that person.  Extra spaces works, but it is inelegant.
<ShackJack> Like Dan*G?
<ShackJack> pimp314*5... and gnomefre*k
<pimp31415> mm DanaG how about shift-tabcomplete
<pimp31415> or control-tab
<pimp31415> just ask the guyz in Xchat if you use it they might make it D:
<DanaG> I use gaim/pidgin.
<DanaG> I wonder if it's possible to get DRI on an S3 Savage, at 1024x768, with only 4 megs of video RAM.
<DanaG> I doubt that's even enough VRAM for double-buffering.
<pimp31415> what is dri?
<pimp31415> ah i think i might be running into that kinda too many fullscreen windows open bug with beryl - mm seems third one is black lets try some others
<DanaG> Direct Rendering something-or-other.
<DanaG> I don't know what the I stands for.
<pimp31415> yeah forth one is black
<pimp31415> gah
<DanaG> That savage is in an old laptop nobody really uses anymore.
<DanaG> My main laptop has a GeForce Go 7600, but only 128 megs of VRAM.
<DanaG> Luckily it's only 1440x900 -- because 1680x1050 would probably exceed my available VRAM.
<pimp31415> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?s=3893fa1e5c918f8f66fadcb979d79d55&p=1198600&postcount=12
<pimp31415> hey DanaG i think we need to upgrade =/
<pimp31415> DanaG, did you get the extra effects working at least then?
<DanaG> Oh, which extra effects?
<mrsno__> pimp31415 is that the 'out of memory' error ?
<pimp31415> system > preferences > appearance > last tab
<pimp31415> mrsno__, who knows - i can open non-fullscreened windows with it going i think lemme double check -
<pimp31415> os[Linux 2.6.22-7-386 - Debian lenny/sid - Ubuntu DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu ( http://www.ubuntu.com )]  | up[12 hours, 37 minutes]  | cpu[AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+, 1665.280 MHz (3333.56 bogomips) at 40.0C]  | chipset[VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8375 [KM266/KL266]  Host Bridge]  | video[nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200]  (rev a1) at 1600x1200 (32 bits)]  | opengl[GeForce 6200/AGP/SSE/3DNOW! powered by NVIDIA Corporation with driver 2.1.0 NVIDIA 96.31]  | xchat[Version
<pimp31415> : 2.8.2]  | [sysinfo-dg 1.1-DocTrax_1.46] 
<mrsno__> i got that black windows / out of memory error in latest nvidia-glx-new,  had to use envy to get the 100x series drivers
<mrsno__> haven't tried desktop-effects/compiz-fusion yet
<DanaG> I'm using the 3v1n0 repo, because the official was broken last time I tried it.
<pimp31415> oya i forgot that DanaG sorry - mrsno__ ah
<pimp31415> i always put the nvidia stuff in manually lol
* DanaG is now moving the Feisty old-laptop to Gutsy, just for the heck of it.
<pimp31415> and i'm using the repo stuff - not even the nvidia.bin
<mrsno__> yea it happened in nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new
<pimp31415> well DanaG i think that even with all the new features, for the most part its getting less laggy
<DanaG> I'm using this:
<DanaG> [   32.644000]  NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  100.14.11  Wed Jun 13 18:21:22 PDT 2007
<DanaG> Hotkey display switching works on my laptop -- but, it doesn't change resolution.
<pimp31415> mrsno__, i get a different wierd error - sometimes when i type something into xchat it doesnt draw it to the window but instead half rrepeats the line above it that used to be at the bottom - posted a pic above
<pimp31415> DanaG, how can i find that?
<ptn107> i dual boot xp/feisty i386 , can i upgrade feisty i386 to amd64 while preserving xp part (as in the way i installed i386)?
<DanaG> dmesg | grep NVRM
<pimp31415> edgy / xp / gutsy / fedora / something new to be decided
<pimp31415> [  192.616000]  NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Module  1.0-9631  Thu Nov  9 17:38:10 PST 2006
<mrsno__> ptn107 you can chroot a 64bit installation but yes you can install ubuntu 64 fresh, overwriting the ubuntu 32
<pimp31415> DanaG, you had to put in manually or with envy or so?
<ptn107> sweet
<pimp31415> ptn107, btw if your /home partititon is seperate it will keep all your settings
<mrsno__> this channel is for gutsy really ptn107 , so if you have any questions please check in #ubuntu
<ptn107> yeah i have it separate
<pimp31415> but if your worried about it make a different user on install, and add a user with the same name after you test it so it doesnt bork anything on the offhand and all
<pimp31415> :)
<ptn107> o sorry thought i was on ub,. didnt see the +1
<mrsno__> ptn107 nps :-)
<pimp31415> hehe ptn107 you should make a 6 gig partition and just install gutsy also :3
<pimp31415> just to play@!
<ptn107> ive already played around in  tribe 2
<ptn107> no complaints yet
<mrsno__> i sorta missed tribe2, but tried a daily this week
<pimp31415> ooooooooooo i wonder if my triple buffering is killing me
<pimp31415> sweet ptn107 try to break it!
<mrsno__> runs nice booting from a 4gig usb pen with desktop-effects all working with 1 X restart
<ptn107> i am
<DanaG> I did my nvidia manually.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, triple-buffering eats VRAM like crazy.
<DanaG> That's what it's supposed to do.
<DanaG> I don't have enough memory bandwidth to comfortably use triple-buffering.
<pimp31415> oh
<DanaG> That's odd: the old laptop dropped from 39% battery to 0% battery.
<pimp31415> i think i dont need that on then seeing as how my card is on the cheaper end of current stuff - only cost 46 bucks delivered tho from newegg so that was good :>
<pimp31415> hey DanaG do you know a way offhand btw to turn off all cube stuff and make the desktop flat like gnome default?
<DanaG> Oh, you can use Wall instead.
<pimp31415> o:
<lymeca> If a user has an Nvidia card *and* they've installed the non-free Nvidia drivers for it, Compiz Fusion should be good to go.
<pimp31415> lymeca, what about with the nvidia drivers?
<lymeca> But what about ATI cards?  XGL won't be in X.Org so how will that work?
<pimp31415> and do you get 3daccel?
<pimp31415> gah and im sorry for such a silly question but DanaG where is Wall??
<lymeca> With respect to Compiz Fusion being the default wm: Intel video cards with Free drivers are going to be fine, but what if the user has ATI card AND non-free drivers for 3D accel.  How will CF work without XGL?
<pimp31415> [i did look i promise :P] 
<DanaG> Oh, it's a Desktop Management plugin.
<pimp31415> o?
<pimp31415> aah
<pimp31415> i need to dl more plugins for beryl
<DanaG> It's a Fusion plugin.
<DanaG> Or maybe new-Compiz.
<mrsno__> lymeca its on the wishlist
<mrsno__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xgl/+bug/122939
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122939 in xserver-xgl "Ship X session files with xserver-xgl" [Wishlist,In progress] 
<DanaG> Woah, I just set the Savage to use EXA.  It's all psychedelic.
<lymeca> In both cases with ATI and Nvidia cards, the proprietary drivers won't be shipping with Gutsy.  So COmpiz Fusion won't be the default wm.  Will it be automated that if the user installs the proprietary drivers for their cards that CF will be enabled?
<Tm_T> lymeca: it's just matter of clicking stuff in menu
<Tm_T> actually twp things
<Tm_T> 1) install proprietary drivers using tool
<lymeca> Will there be a new Preferences entry to choose between installed window managers?
<Tm_T> 2) enable Compiz
<Tm_T> not sure what you mean
<mrsno__> lymeca at the moment there is "restricted drivers" menu option to manage loading the proprietary driver, i would assume using free ati radeon driver on a card that supports it = CF by default
<mrsno__> the little testing i did, i installed nvidia drivers, restarted X and CF was running automatically, but not prior with the 'nv' driver of course
<pimp31415_> well turning off the triple buffer didnt help on the black windows
<samsara> having seen the screenshots of DisplayConfigGTK, I wonder if it's already working - where would I get a current version for testing?
<samsara> ubuntu doesn't maintain a testing repository like Debian, does it?
<pimp31415_> OMFGEEZ
<pimp31415_> ring!!! thats it! XD
<ponicg> What is dyntics? A kernel module, or is it another part of the OS? What benefit will it provide a laptop?
<DanaG> Wow, this old laptop literally bakes the cardbus cards -- they're right next to the CPU heatsink.
<DanaG> They end up burning-hot to the touch.
<pimp31415_> ok where do i go to do compiz fusion DanaG ? and do i need to take out beryl first?
<DanaG> Nope, you can leave Beryl.
<DanaG> For compiz-fusion, there are two choices: official Gutsy version, and unofficial 3v1n0 version.
<DanaG> If you use the latter repo, it's a good idea to go to Synaptic and lock the versions of beryl, emerald, and related packages.
<pimp31415_> mm ok i'll try repo first and go from there.
<DanaG> The later Beryl is broken.
<BFrank> hey
<BFrank> why does firefox say this...
<BFrank> ***MEMORY-WARNING***: firefox-bin[31556] : GSlice: g_thread_init() must be called before all other GLib functions; memory corruption due to late invocation of g_thread_init() has been detected; this program is likely to crash, leak or unexpectedly abort soon...
<DanaG> Everything says it.  It's a new warning to force developers to fix their apps.
<BFrank> firefox is unstable for me
<BFrank> at least on Gutsy
<BFrank> on FreeBSD, Firefox 2.0.0.4 is far more stable
<BFrank> damnit
<BFrank> just trying to download a file from a site, causes it to crash
<crimsun> it's pretty nasty here, too.
<BFrank> crap
<BFrank> firefox just dumped a backtrace in the terminal
<BFrank> why in the hell are so many apps running unstable on gutsy
<crimsun> ...because it's gutsy.
<crimsun> if you want a stable release, use a different release/distro.
<crimsun> gutsy is not for the faint of heart.
<BFrank> I mean, what happened under the hood?
<BFrank> it is still linux right?
<BFrank> stuff shouldn't just be crashing
<crimsun> a lot of things.  New, relatively untested kernel, newer X.Org server/drivers, adjustments to various source packages, etc.
<BFrank> hmm
<crimsun> seriously, it's a _development_ branch.  You had better well know it's going to explode in your face at some time or another.
<BFrank> well, I figured it would
<BFrank> but I didn't expect solid apps to just break unexpectedly
<BFrank> firefox 2.0.0.4 works great on feisty
<BFrank> it is odd that it is backtracing on gutsy
<BFrank> either way
<BFrank> I guess I gotta revert back
<crimsun> it's a completely different compilation
<crimsun> how could you possibly expect things to work identically?
<BFrank> hmm, I dunno, I guess I wasn't expect things to change so drastically that stuff broke
<DanaG> You can manually downgrade Firefox.  Just download the deb from a mirror, and sudo dpkg -i it.
<DanaG> You may also need to feed it the -gnome-support deb.
<BFrank> oh
<ptn107> register mercury1
<intelikey> i have a dapper that wont boot sense the last security linux-image update.   depmod is borked.  thus the initrd.img is unusable and seeing that it was just an update it overwrote the working initrd.img       thoughts ?
<tretle> can anyone help me do a full upgrade, im afraid things went t+ts up and i ended up doing a partial upgrade
<mrsno__> intelikey this is for gutsy talk really, please check in #ubuntu
<intelikey> mrsno__ checked there for over an hour
<mrsno__> intelikey i will answer in there :-)
<intelikey> ok;
<tretle> cough cough :D
<Jordan_U> tretle, A "partial upgrade" is just a dist-upgrade, it is normal with development releases, if ubuntu-desktop got removed then re-install it
<tretle> eh
<tretle> theres sorta a problem there
<tretle> i cant install from live cd because i cant get at the partition because of the bug with gparted
<tretle> so i need to do an upgrade
<tretle> i had gutsy running on my laptop before the cable broke and alot of the crashes im having in certain applications, like gimmie for example didnt happen on that machine
<tretle> I think it was when it was updating the sources that the upgrade crashed
<tretle> on source 34 or something like that
<tretle> can i check somewhere if i have all the sources for gutsy?
<mrsno__> sure tretle
<tretle> where? :D
<mrsno__> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tretle> right how do i get to the sources list from terminal again :P :D
<voidmage> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<stdin> hmm, I miss the old sudo
<mrsno__> you can also generate a sources.list on source o matic
<voidmage> old sudo?
<DanaG> Password:
<voidmage> what's the "new" sudo?
<DanaG> [sudo]  Password for dana:
<voidmage> hm.
<DanaG> The brackets look so out of place.
<stdin> where is a user was in both the admin and sudo group the you didn't need to put a password in
<DanaG> should be
<DanaG> sudo -- enter password for dana:
<DanaG> (long dash looks better to me.)
<tretle> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28744/
<tretle> i agree about the sudo by the way :D
<mrsno__> looks fine tretle , apart from maybe the 3rd party repositories for avant
<mrsno__> they have feisty in the line
<tretle> lol
<mrsno__> ah a fellow irish person? :p
<tretle> u sure, whats the difference between a partial upgrade and a full one so?
<tretle> Irelend rules :D
<tretle> Ireland
<tretle> lol, you know what time it is
<mrsno__> it sounds like maybe you partially upgraded? im not sure you tell me :)
<mrsno__> aye gettin late/early
<tretle> lol
<tretle> damn, is there any way to do a full upgrade from withing the desktop environment without going through the live cd
<stdin> live-cd is not for upgrades
<tretle> i know
<tretle> u know what i meant :D
<tretle> as in is there any way i can perform a full upgrade now, becasue i cant install from the cd
<stdin> from feisty?
<mrsno__> you can dist-upgrade or use update-manager to completely upgrade to gutsy
<stdin> sudo sed -i 's/feisty/gutsy/' /etc/apt/sources.list ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade <- is one way
<tretle> nice
<stdin> be ready to resolve some dependencies tho
<stdin> ie: apt-get install Some-Held-Back-Package
<tretle> yeah got a strange reply when i did that
<tretle> pastebin here i come
<tretle> :D
<tretle> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28746/
<tretle> the libcurl makes some sense seeing as its one of gimmie's dependancies
<tretle> so how do i fix this do u know?
<stdin> tretle: yeah, I think that package is broke, same error here
<tretle> any way of fixing it?
<tretle> lol
<tretle> right just saw the topic
<tretle> my apologies
<tretle> was the libcurl issues inclueded on the disc or did they come with an update?
<crimsun> the libcurl issues are post-Tribe 2.
<tretle> so that would explain why gimmie worked on my laptop
<DanaG> I wish Ubuntu had a new-hardware-inserted sound effect.
<tretle> why? lol
<tretle> I wish ubuntu had conduit
<tretle> hmmmmmmmmmmmm......... conduuuuiiiiit
<tretle> lol
<DanaG> Hmm, ubufox....
<DanaG> That's new.
<tretle> well, sound has stoped working, better restart and see if that does anything.... Thanks for all the help guys... see you on the flip side :D
<mrsno__> nn
<Tired_1> Does compiz/beryl work in Kubuntu Gutsy? Which packages are needed?
<Tired_1> BTW, libgl1-mesa-dri wasn't installed by default on my box w/Radeon 9250
<stdin> Tired_1: I think you just need: beryl-kubuntu, beryl-manager and emerald-themes
<Tired_1> Interesting message: ***MEMORY-WARNING***: beryl-manager[9787] : GSlice: g_thread_init() must be called before all other GLib functions; memory corruption due to late invocation of g_thread_init() has been detected; this program is likely to crash, leak or unexpectedly abort soon.
<Tired_1> whee!
<DanaG> Odd: the old laptop is giving me apport popups, but my modern one is not.
<ponicg> What is dyntics? A kernel module, or is it another part of the OS? What benefit will it provide a laptop?
<DanaG> The kernel only runs interrupts when something requests them, so the CPU can spend more time in idle states.
<ponicg> hmm
<ponicg> I heard it makes laptops run cooler, true?
<DanaG> I'm not sure -- I don't usually leave my laptop idle on AC.
<DanaG> But I'd imagine it would/
<DanaG> .
<crimsun> yes, it certainly does.
<stone-unix> when i boot into 7.10, it keeps scrolling warning message: device-mapper, device lookup failed.  anybody can help?
<stone-unix> hi there
<DanaG> Same here for me -- but says "dm-linear".
<stone-unix> DanaG: yes, dm-linear also appears
<stone-unix> same issue i believe
<stone-unix> no core member here in channel?
<crimsun> there are at least a couple.  Why?
<DanaG> Oh, and for some reason only one of my two systems offers to file bug reports.
<stone-unix> so i have to just wait and see?
<stone-unix> torturing
<crimsun> "wait and see"?
<crimsun> have you checked Launchpad for bug reports on dmsetup and ...
<crimsun> or you could just /part
<DanaG> Oh, I'm just gonna remove evms.
<DanaG> I don't need it, I believe.
<DanaG> I use plain partitions.
<Hobbsee> correct
<Hobbsee> it hasnt been mandatory for ages
<GuyFromHell> I'm having issues loading into the gutsy live-cd. could I just sed repositories list and update from feisty?
<stdin> GuyFromHell: that's what I did
<GuyFromHell> stdin, awesome i'm gonna dl the feisty cd now and try that (assuming i crash again in my compy's current state... i'm fed up with it...)
<gnomefreak> GuyFromHell: i would uninstall any non ubuntu packages you installed and make sure you have your -desktop package installed before you change repos
<gnomefreak> oh and comment out any non ubuntu repos
<GuyFromHell> gnomefreak, i'd be going from a fresh install
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<GuyFromHell> unless ubuntu can upgrade my gentoo :P
<GuyFromHell> (i would also be very scared at that point)
<gnomefreak> its possible with alot of hacking but will never be supported ;)
<GuyFromHell> oh joy, hacking ;)
<Hobbsee> GuyFromHell: grab a tribe 2 cd and do it that way :)
<GuyFromHell> Hobbsee, the tribe2 cd won't load
<Hobbsee> you'll probably need to run "sudo ubiquity" instead of running the installer from the icon
<Hobbsee> GuyFromHell: where does it die?
<GuyFromHell> i get a major kernel panic or something. completely unresponsive to anything short of a sysrq
<GuyFromHell> just before KDM
<Hobbsee> ouch
<GuyFromHell> the good ole' three finger salute doesn't even work at that point
<GuyFromHell> it's weird though. at one point i heard the KDM startup sound
<Hobbsee> i wonder if a tribe 1 cd does that
<Hobbsee> someone else mentioned that, though.
<Hobbsee> they're going to debug it next week at the distro sprint, if he doesnt get it solved
<GuyFromHell> Hobbsee, huh, looks like i could look forward to a working installer cd for a change
<Hobbsee> GuyFromHell: heh, yeah.
<Hobbsee> GuyFromHell: it's only the second milestone, too
<GuyFromHell> y
<GuyFromHell> ... that was supposed to be put into my terminal...
<Hobbsee> heh
<pimp31415_> mm ok i have no idea what's causing it
* Hobbsee decides to finally play with apt
<pimp31415_> but in gnome where you can right click and do open with - it wont actually open whatever file with whatever application - though it will open with the default either by double click or right click and select
<Hobbsee> if i break it for anyone, i'd prefer to knwo about it *before* the tribe 3 comes up.
<pimp31415_> and the gnome panels do not let me put a menu onto them
<pimp31415_> lol Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> else i'll have to yell at myself :P
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  if i run a bzr update, i wonder if it will hose my uncommitted changes, or let me merge them...
<Hobbsee> oh good, it was up to date
<shirish> anybody got a solution for http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28752/ what should I do?
* Hobbsee wonders how long apt takes to build, then.
<stdin> probably a while
<stdin> shirish: you can't do much, just don't update it
<shirish> stdin: ok cool :)
<Hobbsee> erk.  build deps
<stdin> it's kinda ironic, you need apt to get apts build-deps :p
<Hobbsee> yeah, which makes it kinda bad if you can make it segfault :P
* Hobbsee dindt make it segfault, last time.
<Hobbsee> stdin: i've always wondered though - is there any way out, apart from a reinstall, if dpkg breaks?
<Hobbsee> i guess you could wget the fixed versions of the broken files, move htem to the correct locatoin, and do it that way...
<pimp31415_> heh sure Hobbsee
<pimp31415_> boot to live cd
<Hobbsee> well, no, because you couldnt even use a live cd for it
<pimp31415_> open a couple packages with archive manager and do the hard way
<stdin> well debs are "current archives" IIRC, so "ar x package.deb" will unpack it, then untar the data.tar.gz should "install" it
<pimp31415_> [after mounting the dir] 
<pimp31415_> XD
<Hobbsee> because if you chroot in, then you end up using the chrooted app
<pimp31415_> BAM
<pimp31415_> ive broken that before
<pimp31415_> try removing perl man
<Hobbsee> so yeah, you would have to literally actually move all the files
<pimp31415_> friggan horrifying
<Hobbsee> heh
<pimp31415_> isnt there a cp command that ignores dir;s?
<pimp31415_> yeah force write over em so to speak should work fine XD
<Hobbsee> cp ignores dirs by default
<pimp31415_> ya so extract and define where it should consider root or some such nonsense
<pimp31415_> but extract the thing first~!
<pimp31415_> mm actually yeah file roller from live cd on mounted /target should do it just fine
<Hobbsee> well, if you tried /usr/bin/dpkg first.  everything else is probably OK
<pimp31415_> meh
<Hobbsee> depending where it's broken
* pimp31415_ goes back to messing up someone elses wallpaper
<Hobbsee> of course - you should still be able to boot your system with no dpkg
<Hobbsee> well, a broken dpkg
<pimp31415_> but how do you fix it
<pimp31415_> o
<Peptide> Hello... I'm using Ubuntu 7.10 and when I log in... the system takes a long time to try to connect to my network... is there anything I can do to speed up the process?
<pimp31415_> ic mebbie your file-roller or tar already still works
* Hobbsee grumbles, and rebuilds apt
<Hobbsee> i thought this was supposed to build!
<DanaG> Woah, trying to compile "omnibook" kernel module for Gutsy:
<DanaG> I get an internal compiler error.
<pimp31415_> aaahhhh
<pimp31415_> i LOVE gnome-art package <3
<pimp31415_> so DanaG i dont get it - on the compiz-thingie
<pimp31415_> i dont see it anywhere exactly so meh
<pimp31415_> ah ha
<pimp31415_> ive noticed one thing though - when i can right click on title of a window and send to another workspace [not in beryl]  i can add my menu to the panel [for instance internet menu by itself]  and when i cant i cant
<DanaG> Does anybody know of anything that can take advantage of an accelerated framebuffer?
<DanaG> How do you launch hildon-desktop?
<DanaG> It doesn't appear in GDM.
<DanaG> Odd: with gnome not present, I still see Failsafe Gnome.'
<Toma-> hildon you say? thats for a nokia 770/n800
<DanaG> Right now all I get is a bunch of empty rectangles that pop out menus.
<Toma-> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/HildonDesktopManualProcedure
<DanaG> Just had to comment out DISPLAY=:0
<DanaG> er, =:1
<DanaG> which was wrong.
<DanaG> But there seem to be a helluvalot of missing .desktop files.
<DanaG> Oh, time to try with xephyr.
<DanaG> Hmm, that windowmanager looks nice.
<tretle> anyone any idea when libcurl should be fixed?
<Hobbsee> soon
<Hobbsee> it should mostly be fixed now
<calc> tretle: i'm going to try to get OOo uploaded tomorrow
<calc> tretle: otherwise it will be sometime early next week (i hope) i'll be at the sprint though so i don't know for certain
<Hobbsee> calc: make bzr faster.
<calc> Hobbsee: i'm new at bzr, you can make it faster :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> so am i
<calc> i'm an old cvs/svn guy
<tretle> :)
<tretle> what do u guys think of conduit
<tretle> whether it should be included in gutsy or gutsy +1
<tretle> ?
<DanaG> WTF?  Pidgin just crashed.  Oh, and apport isn't trying to report anything.
<Hobbsee> it hates you
<crimsun> excellent!  Now that's what I call good bug email spam.
<DanaG> Yet on the other laptop, apport does pop up an icon.
<starz> ok i got compiz-fusion thing goin
<starz> but i still cant find most of the plugins
<starz> and hint: couldnt get it working with gtk decorations - had to unclick that box
<starz> anyway DanaG i assume you mean the gnome-compiz-preferences thing right?
<starz> where do i find all ter pluginzorz? i have installed but like that one where it shows the whole desktop etc
<starz> er all the desktops - i meant
<DanaG> Oh, use ccsm.
<DanaG> Arg, knetworkmanager swapped left and right mouse buttons.
<TheFuzzball> Hi, I just installed Gutsy and when I had finished I installed kubuntu-desktop, after I did that, when I right-clicked on the Desktop and selected "Change Desktop Background" the appearance window shows up only for a second and Dies (no crash report)
<TheFuzzball> is this a problem with Gutsy?
<Tomcat_> Since you are using gutsy, I guess it is. :)
<TheFuzzball> :), I think I had this same problem with a stable version of Edgy once
<TheFuzzball> I never figured it out :(
<TheFuzzball> I though I'd give it another go
<_4strO> yop
<Vuen> man tremulous
<Vuen> ack
<Vuen> wrong window
<vinny_> the installer doesnt like my macbook. hangs when selecting a mountpoint. alternate iso works tho
<lamalex> run install as sudo ubiquity
<lamalex> that is a known bug
<T-Connect> Can I burn Ubuntu from Ubuntu burner?
<vinny_> oh
<lamalex> hopefully fixed in tribe 3
<vinny_> awsome
<T-Connect> What burning program that I need to use to burn ISO onto CD/DVD?
<lamalex> from windows or ubuntu
<T-Connect> Ubuntu
<lamalex> just right click the iso and pick "write to disk"
<T-Connect> Oh ok
<vinny_> oops
<lamalex> ?
<vinny_> Failed to fetch http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dbus-glib/libdbus-glib-1-2_0.73-2build1_i386.deb Could not resolve 'nz.archive.ubuntu.com'
<vinny_> Failed to fetch http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dbus-glib/libdbus-glib-1-2_0.73-2build1_i386.deb Could not resolve 'nz.archive.ubuntu.com'
<vinny_> :(
<vinny_> the auto update
<vinny_> hasnt propogated to my local repo
<coNP> it is an error of your name server
<lamalex> can you ping nz.archive.ubuntu.com?
<vinny_> oh
<vinny_> doh!
<vinny_> it is too
* vinny_ is an idiot
<coNP> yes I can
<coNP> lamalex: but it seems to be a name resolution issue
<lamalex> coNP: that's why I was asking /him/  if he could ping it
<coNP> okay I see :)
<vinny_> cant ping it
<vinny_> but nameserver works
<T-Connect> On the 19 Tribe CD 3 will be out?
<vinny_> vinny@blackbook:~$ ping nz.archive.ubuntu.com
<vinny_> PING ubuntu.citylink.co.nz (202.7.6.10) 56(84) bytes of data.
<vinny_> ping: sendmsg: Network is unreachable
<vinny_> ping: sendmsg: Network is unreachable
<vinny_> ping: sendmsg: Network is unreachable
<lamalex> vinny_: that means you can't ping it
<lamalex> are you on your ubuntu box right now?
<lamalex> your gutsy box specifically
<vinny_> yah :) wonder why nameserver resolves to an ip
<vinny_> yes
<vinny_> on bitchx
<lamalex> vinny_: nameserver always resolves to an ip
<lamalex> that's the point
<lamalex> can you get to any website on your gutsy box?
<vinny_> id doesnt look like a nameserver issue
<vinny_> if it resolves?
<vinny_> yep
<vinny_> everythings working perfectly
<coNP> vinny_: sure, but it might be in the cache
<vinny_> oh
<lamalex> tracert to the repo
<lamalex> see if your ping gets lost
<vinny_> yes
<vinny_> vinny@blackbook:~$ ping nz.archive.ubuntu.com
<vinny_> PING ubuntu.citylink.co.nz (202.7.6.10) 56(84) bytes of data.
<vinny_> ping: sendmsg: Network is unreachable
<vinny_> ping: sendmsg: Network is unreachable
<vinny_> ping: sendmsg: Network is unreachable
<vinny_> 18 sent
<vinny_> 3 received
<vinny_> looks like the repos having issues
<vinny_> lol
<lamalex> i can hit it fine
<lamalex> it's on your network between you and the repo somewhere
<vinny_> lol
<vinny_> i dont have traceroute installed
<vinny_> hahha
<lamalex> change to main repo and install it if you want
<vinny_> bummer
<vinny_> i cant install traceroute
<vinny_> yeah
<vinny_> i should
<vinny_> ok ill do that
<tretle> libcurl4-gnutls is showing up in update manager grey and un selectable, I know there is an issue with libcurl, is this a proposed update? is that why i cant install it or is this some other issue
<tretle> basically is this normal, can anyone install it?
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> well, at least, they shouldnt
<tretle> so normal
<tretle> im after checking again
<tretle> its not grey anymore, im able to view the changelog for the update just not install it
<roe> apt-get -f install seems to fix the libcurl* issues fyi
<mrsno__> thats a new icon O_o 'unable to get data'
<mrsno> it only appeared on the notification panel while update manager was running, grey'd out
<Ditiris> Can anyone help with this error after alternate install?  http://paste.uni.cc/16642
<shirish> Ditris: I'm no whiz, but are you able to get to a console or it just kinda hangs in there?
<Ditiris> shirish: It just hangs, I cannot get to console.
<Ditiris> shirish: It doesn't make it through the boot process.
<shirish> Ditiris: ah ok, CTRL+ALT+F1 doesn't do anything?
<Ditiris> shirish: That's what I see when I press Ctrl+Alt+F1.  Otherwise I see the splash screen with the status bar.
<axxo> might be hardware, ran memtest?
<Ditiris> Yep, no errors.
<mrsno> Ditiris that sounds similar to http://www.win.tue.nl/~aeb/linux/misc/ubuntu_on_core2duo.html perhaps?
<mrsno> in that page they just rebooted to get past it
<Ditiris> mrsno: I saw that one on google too.  Does sound similar, but I didn't have the same thing with BIOS incorrectly reporting RAM, and I'm not sure he ever got into X.
<Ditiris> mrsno: I need to get into X to be able to use my development tools ^_^
<mrsno> reboot and keep trying it :)
<Ditiris> mrsno: lol I rebooted about thirty times last night
<shirish> Ditiris: apart from that, you could also try downloading the current (today's) .iso , there have been updates (esp. in xserver-xorg) video.
<Ditiris> I was all excited when I saw the "Trying to fix, but need to reboot"
<Ditiris> My excitement quickly waned.
<mrsno> yea it sounded like it could have helped
<Ditiris> shirish: I'll give it a go and see what happens.
<shirish> Ditiris: of course mine is always the last thing to try
<Ditiris> My theory is that it's using the wrong chipset driver or something.  It identifies as 965G instead of P965, but, I have no idea if that means anything at all.
<Ditiris> shirish: wha wha?  I'll try it as soon as I get home!
<shirish> lol, I meant downloading the cd image, wouldn't want to waste your bandwidth if mrsno's suggestion pays off
<mrsno> sounds like they have rebooted lots already Ditiris  :) so trying a new iso is good too
<shirish> Ditiris: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/
<Ditiris> shirish: Meh, I have lots of spare bandwidth.  I'm at work.  ^_^
<shirish> for alternate CD, check to see the reports (there is a txt report with each day's build) and if it says its good, its good
<shirish> oops, me bad, its report.html not report.txt
<mrsno> 965G instead of P965, <-- is onboard vga disabled?
<Ditiris> mrsno: Hmm... I don't have onboard VGA... at least I don't have a DB-15 on the back of my motherboard, so I'm pretty sure I don't have onboard VGA, but I'll check the BIOS when I get home just in case.
<shirish> does anybody remember when tribe 2 was released?
<shirish> cancel that
<shirish> ubotu gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<coNP> !tribe2 |shirish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tribe2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shirish> coNP: the release schedule has the dates , thanx though :)
<coNP> and ubotu seems to know nothing about tribe2 :)
<mrsno> tribe 2 was jun 28th? ish~
<Hobbsee> mrsno: sounds about right
<shirish> yup, tribe 2 was june 28th
<shirish> I was trying to find out when the kernel 2.6.22.7-14 was introduced, apparently it was done on 25th June, so he has the latest kernel, the only thing I guess he could try from the new cd is the new chipset drivers which were upgraded in the last 3-4 days or something.
<shirish> ok guys see u l8ter, enjoying the latest iteration of the herbie franchisee on cable , see u l8ter folks :)
<gdiebel> what script starts up the acpi suspend mode, processing scripts in /etc/acpi/suspend.d and all?
<ubuntu_> hi!
<ubuntu_> i have network problem after yesterday updates... so how could i fix it?
<ubuntu_> do you have any idea?
* Hobbsee suspects ubuntu_ should not be running gutsy...
<ubuntu_> :)
<ubuntu_> my G965 works much better with 7.10
<ubuntu_> do you know even which package could cause this?
<ubuntu_> have you had same problem?
<Hobbsee> well, waving my magic wand...i'd say it's likely a PEBKAC error
<coNP> another network manager issue, maybe
<Hobbsee> which is entirely guesswork, as you've told us absolutely *nothing* about the issue, except for the fact that it has something to do with a network
<Hobbsee> which is why you got no decent answer.
<Hobbsee> (because of your inability to form a decent, answerable, question)
<coNP> does not work does not help :)
<ubuntu_> :|
<axxo> its as helpful as 'fix it', so go fix it :)
<Hobbsee> heck, you havent even told us if it's wireless or wired.  which is basic...surely...
<ubuntu_> wired
<ubuntu_> when i run ifconfig, there is no inet. addr.
<ubuntu_> but there is eth0
<coNP> ubuntu_: can you pastebin somewhere your /etc/network/interfaces
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> http://pastebin.com/943245
<coNP> what about some "sudo dhclient eth0" results?
<coNP> you might get an usable ubuntu box by installing the stable version, though
<ubuntu_> i try it when i boot hdd
<ico2_> hi, running up-to-date ubuntu gutsy, mobo is intel DG965WH, how do i control fan speeds (preferably automatically)?
<ubuntu_> automaticaly, you just dont hear that when it accerlates
<tretle> is there a way you can use compiz themes in gutsy through the integrated desktop effects? and is there a way you can add/ enable/ disable compiz fusion plugins?
<ubuntu_> why dont you use beryl?
<tretle> i do at the moment
<tretle> :)
<tretle> but compiz fusions the future
<tretle> so
<tretle> plus i was just curious as to how or if gutsy allows compiz themes plugins and addition of new ones from the get go
<verb3k_> tretle, I am in gutsy yet , but does it look very different from Feisty?
<verb3k_> I am NOPT *
<verb3k_> Not*
<tretle> im using it at the moment, it actually plays nice with my pc hardware, which is good because edgy and feisty sure as hell didnt
<tretle> even at this stage, its my favorite version
<verb3k_> and it's not gold yet :D
<tretle> yep
<tretle> Im gratefull to all the amazing work everyone involved has done
<verb3k_> Right , the ubuntu community is the best distro community out there
<tretle> would be nice if you could add compiz fusion themes from within the gtk theme chooser
<tretle> "Right , the ubuntu community is the best distro community out there " no doubt
<tretle> well for the user anyway
<verb3k_> it's now our job to spread the word and let the people know about this amazing product
<verb3k_> tretle,  CF is not yet stable , you can expect this soon
<tretle> hehehe, back when i was still at school i had someone come up to me and ask me if i could install ubuntu on their new laptop, I believe completely in spreading the word but i dont like bashing other os's at the same time
<tretle> first question was are you a gamer
<tretle> :D
<tretle> will you be using this as a gaming machine
<tretle> and he was so i dual booted it
<tretle> but needless to say he got a ps3 in the end and got rid of the windows partition
<tretle> its great when you see it happen in front of you :D
<tretle> is there a 3d cube plugin included in compiz fusion gutsy tribe 2 version?
<vinny> anyone have any idea why firefox extensions dont seem to install
<vinny> at all
<vinny> im trying to install stylish for firefox and the add-ons install dialog just sits there with the progress bar at 0
<gnomefreak> vinny: i dont have a problem installing extentions maybe its just that one
<verb_> vinny,  me too .. I can install plugins
<alex_mayorga> hi, is anyone aware that the "release notes" for Gutsy still show the content for Feisty?
<gnomefreak> verb_: extensions is the problem not plugins
<gnomefreak> alex_mayorga: they will for a while
<alex_mayorga> gnomefreak, just confirming, thanks
<verb_> gnomefreak,  Thanks for the correction and info
<gnomefreak> yw
<Dannilionz> how do I share a ppp connection? Everytime I turn the network on it tries to route dns through there, instead of the ppp connection, meaning I can't use the internet and the network at the same time.
<coNP> Dannilion: you can setup your default route
<Dannilion> how?
<coNP> Dannilion: first list them with "route" and look if default route is ppp0 or ethN
<coNP> (if not I might give you the wrong answer)
<Dannilion> eth0/eth1 are disabled at the moment. Should I turn one on?
<Dannilion> (I think it's eth0 the cable's currently plugged into :p)
<coNP> maybe you should :)
<Dannilion> Kernel IP routeing table
<Dannilion> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<Dannilion> 10.6.6.6        *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0
<Dannilion> default         *               0.0.0.0         U     0      0        0 ppp0
<coNP> Dannilion, by the way, you are using Kubuntu, are you?
<Dannilion> yes
<vinny> im trying to install stylish for firefox and the add-ons install dialog just sits there with the progress bar at 0
<vinny> also anyone know how to turn of the nautilus splash ?
<coNP> vinny: install gnome-splashscreen-manager
<vinny> okies thanks
<vinny> :D
<Dannilion> okay, I think it may be working
<Dannilion> At least if the internet is still running
* Dannilion remembers not to use the GUI to set up networking
<coNP> Dannilion: how did you make it work?
<vinny> one more noob question, im just about to change the default background colour in presessiondefault from #dab082 because i dont like the brown bit, its safe to just put #000000 for black?
<Dannilion> set the IP address for eth0 using the command line, rather than the System Settings GUI
<Dannilion> I think it may be something the GUI is doing that is causing the problem
<Dannilion> BTW: is anyone dual booting Vista and K/Ubuntu?
<vinny> yes
<coNP> vicox: I guess so
<vinny> im triplebooting osx leo  gutsy and vista
<gnomefreak> Dannilion: network-manager is broken
<Dannilion> how easy is it to do?
<Dannilion> ahhh
<gnomefreak> Dannilion: for some-most not everyone
<Dannilion> ok
<vinny> on a macbook its fairly straight forard
<gnomefreak> Dannilion: it will be looked at more in depth around the week of the 16
<vinny> trick is instal vista first
<vinny> so you dont have to fix grub
<Dannilion> Ahh... this is a new laptop with Vista Home Premium pre-installed
* coNP says s/Vista/Ubuntu/
<Dannilion> I was going to dual-boot it for a bit
<vinny> ew
<lamalex> the real trick is to Dban every bit of vista off of it
<vinny> i dont think you can even run that in a vm
<lamalex> Dannilion: laptop specs?
<Dannilion> erm, will grab sticker :p
<vinny> if you have an efi based machine
<Dannilion> Intel Core 2 Duo T5500, 1GB DDR2 ram, Intel Graphics 950, 80GB harddrive
<vinny> there is an excellent boot manager
<Dannilion> Acer
<vinny> called rEFIt
<lamalex> I have a brand new dell, core2duo 2.0ghz (per core), 2gb DDR2, and it's a little bit laggy sitty next to me that I set up for a client
* Dannilion realises she's gonna have to install gutsy on laptop
<Dannilion> I have no Feisty discs :p
<lamalex> download one?
<vinny> i had no issues installing on my macbook
<vinny> has very similar hardware
<Dannilion> Using mobile phone for internet at the moment (hence the ppp problem)
<lamalex> ah
<vinny> only issue was the installer hang issue
<Dannilion> It's only 460kbps, so will take hours
<lamalex> well do you need to install it /now/?
<Dannilion> I have the alternate install disc- I find it faster
<vinny> yeah
<Dannilion> Not right this minute, but by Wednesday yes
<vinny> i used alternate in the end too
<lamalex> alternate is better by far
<vinny> yah
<vinny> agrees
<Dannilion> My daughter wants to play supertux on it, and I see her by myself on Wednesday (she's in foster care)
* Dannilion gets back to setting up Vista
* lamalex starts puking ;)
<vinny> hey what was that app to install to let me disable the nautilus splash screen?
<vinny> im using bitchx so i cant scroll back for some reason
<tretle> "(19:10:55) Dannilion: It's only 460kbps, so will take hours" download the torrent, that way you can download in your own timw
<tretle> timw = time
<Dannilion> I'll just install gutsy :)
<Dannilion> I won't update it at exactly the same time as the desktop pc, so if anything breaks I'll be ok
<tretle> "(19:14:29) vinny: hey what was that app to install to let me disable the nautilus splash screen?" - I refer you to - "(19:00:46) coNP: vinny: install gnome-splashscreen-manager"
<T-Connect> Why install it when you can just run it?
<kubuntu_> now i have it
<kubuntu_> http://pastebin.com/943363
<kubuntu_> i dont understand a shit :P
<axxo> worst pastebin site ever
<kubuntu_> :/ maybe
<kubuntu_> ok
<kubuntu_> i put it elsewhere
<kubuntu_> http://pastebin.ca/606288
<pwnguin> so what exactly's the problem with that?
<kubuntu_> :/ i dont know :D
<kubuntu_> but
<pwnguin> it sent a DHCP request to lease an IP
<pwnguin> and got a lease for 91.145.79.25
<kubuntu_> it's ok?
<pwnguin> it looks okay, but its possible you got a lease from a server you didnt want
<pwnguin> does it work okay?
<kubuntu_> no
<kubuntu_> that thing on tray says i dont have connection
<pwnguin> if you run "ifconfig" at the terminal
<pwnguin> does it say eth0 is UP RUNNING and a few other things?
<kubuntu_> there is eth0 but there is no inet. addr.
<kubuntu_> or any other ip4 adress
<pwnguin> oh, i guess you're using kde
<kubuntu_> yes
<kubuntu_> :D
<pwnguin> i havent used network manager on that
<kubuntu_> i have had same problem some time ago, somehow i could install updates and it worked again
<pwnguin> you might want to look at the launchpad bug reports for network-manager
<kubuntu_> is there allready updated version of network-manager?
<pwnguin> well, gutsy is in development, so you should be updating regularly
<kubuntu_> i update every day
<vinneh> lol
<vinneh> ive updated twice in 6 hors
<kubuntu_> :P
<vinneh> i hope this doesnt break anything :D
<vinneh> i love it when updates are broken
<kubuntu_> i forced updates :)
<vinneh> i just leave it on auto
<kubuntu_> but it was only akregator, so i removed it, then update and then install akregator
<vinneh> its nice to be reminded there are people busily hacking away at it
<vinneh> compiz just got updated
* lamalex wish compiz worked
<vinneh> its working for me
<lamalex> compiz straight up resfuses to run for me
<vinneh> lol
<lamalex> works for everyone else
<vinneh> probly wont work on this update
<vinneh> oh
<vinneh> what hardware
<lamalex> ati x200m :\
<lamalex> Xgl is running
<vinneh> oh
<lamalex> beryl runs
<vinneh> can you go the aiglx route with that card
<lamalex> nope
<lamalex> not yet
<vinneh> mmm
<lamalex> it's being developed
<lamalex> they're close
<lamalex> the compiz-fusion git works, just not the ubuntu packages
<vinneh> sad man
<vinneh> thats sad
<vinneh> so does it just crash as soon as you run it
<lamalex> yah
<vinneh> no renderer
<lamalex> "cannot enable desktop effects"
<lamalex> it's just weird it's not picking up xgl
<lamalex> specially when beryl works fine
<vinneh> did you add the repos
<vinneh> and install from them
<vinneh> im not using the ubuntu compiz included with gusty
<vinneh> that didnt work for me
<lamalex> yah those work
<lamalex> but I'm test ubuntu
<vinneh> heheh
<lamalex> not external repos
<vinneh> :D
<lamalex> like I said, the git works
* vinneh is bad
<lamalex> i can download and compile and it runs
<vinneh> well
<lamalex> but I care about getting gutsy as good as in can get
<vinneh> there you go, i can tell you that aiglx on a gma950 doesnt "enable" either
<lamalex> so I'm just testing packages in the repos since that's all ubuntu is responsible for
<lamalex> that's good to know actually
<vinneh> good now i dont feel so guilty about using external versions
<vinneh> :D
<vinneh> heh
<vinneh> anyone seen those new reiserFS shirts
<lamalex> haha yah
<vinneh> :D
<vinneh> i want one
<lamalex> there's too much evidence that he did it
<vinneh> yeah i know
<vinneh> he did do it
<lamalex> i'd feel guilty donating to his defense
<vinneh> but hey
<vinneh> at least he contributed more to society than oj simpson fo example
<lamalex> i don't know about that
<lamalex> OJ was in the naked gun!
<lamalex> that movie is epic
<vinneh> lol
<vinneh> touche
<vinneh> :P
<vinneh> hahah
<kubuntu_> now i try to install newest nm... bye!
<vinneh> had any luck with firefox extensions?
<vinneh> kk
<vicox> what is ubufox exactly?
<Kakeman> yeah!
<Kakeman> i got it working
<Kakeman> installed newest nm, update-grub and kind a reconnected it
<Kakeman> thanks dudes!
<DanaG> Don't mark text translatable. This program is not installed, and is not used by end users. Fixes #453721
<DanaG> What bug is that?  It's not debian or ubuntu!
<DanaG> Oh, it's a Gnome bug.
<petervk> can someone tell me if the gusty bcm43xx driver supports wireless G (54mbs) ?
<lamalex> it does
<petervk> I'm using feisty and it's only wireless B (11)
<petervk> lamalex: sweet
<lamalex> .. mine is G in feisty
<petervk> lamalex: do you know which card you have?
<lamalex> BCM4311
<lamalex> are you sure your card supports G?
<petervk> lamalex: mine is a BCM4306 stolen from a wireless G router
<lamalex> haha
<petervk> lamalex: I'm pretty sure it supports G
<petervk> lamalex: as the router did
<petervk> lamalex: I guess I should try the daily live-cd and check.
<petervk> lamalex: thanks for your help
<lamalex> np
<DanaG> woah, funny sound.
<DanaG> The old gpm-suspend-failure.
<DanaG> hah: http://www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/gpm-suspend-failure.wav
<lamalex> hahaha yah
<Pici> My dog didnt like that noise ;)
<lamalex> i hate that sound
<DanaG> fixed: Use a more professional warning sound. Fixes #406144
<vinneh> anyone use stylish in firefox?
<DanaG> Note: that's on Gnome's bugtracker.
<vinneh> i think that sounds very professional
<vinneh> lol
<Dannilion> I'm on my new laptop :)
<vinneh> excellent
<Dannilion> Not tried wireless yet. What do I need to install for WPA again?
<vinneh> oh
<vinneh> i need this info too
<vinneh> hehe
<vinneh> i couldnt even connect to 64bit wep
<Dannilion> eek
<vinneh> i had to unhide my ssid
* Dannilion goes and checks on the forum
<h3sp4wn> Should just support normal wext stuff
<Dannilion> my ssid is unhidden
<h3sp4wn> (via the compatibility layer)
<Dannilion> but not tried connecting to it yet
<vinneh> in fact
<vinneh> if i remember correctly, i completely unlocked my access point and useed whitelisting
<vinneh> becuse i jsut couldnt get it working
<vinneh> however i was drinking beer
<vinneh> so i mihgt have more success if if i attempt it again
<vinneh> :)
<Dannilion> I think it will take me a while to get used to widescreen :p
<vinneh> what chip is it?
<vinneh> grafix
<Dannilion> wireless?
<Dannilion> oh, Intel
<vinneh> is it displaying 1280x800
<Dannilion> (wireless I don't actually know at the moment)
<vinneh> or is it bigger than that
<Dannilion> I will check
<vinneh> how big is your widescreen
<vinneh> mines a little one. 13inch
<vinneh> still had to dpkg-reconfigure to make it aware of it tho
<Dannilion> it says it's displaying 1024x768, but that can't be right
<Dannilion> my widescreen is 15.4inch
<vinneh> ok
<vinneh> run this
<eagles0513875> how do i install vmware server
<vinneh> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Dannilion> (actually, things do look a bit stretched, but it won't let me change the size)
<vinneh> from a terminal
<vinneh> and then
<vinneh> select the right res
<Dannilion> okay
<vinneh> eagle
<vinneh> theres a good guide for that
<vinneh> on digg.com
<vinneh> jsut have a look under limux
<h3sp4wn> Dannilion: does xrandr list it as a valid mode ?
<vinneh> i think its called, 10 steps to windows apps on linux
* DanaG has 17" 1440x900.
* pwnguin has a 14" 1440x900 ;)
<vinneh> 13inch 1280x800 :(
<Dannilion> Screen 0: minimum 1024 x 768, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 768
* Dannilion goes and gets the manual to find out what it should be
<vinneh> your running gutsy so you should have drivers
<vinneh> it wont hurt to go lower
<vinneh> pick 1440x900
<DanaG> Mine is 99.89 DPI.  I don't get how anybody can stand those 86 DPI panels on desktops/
<DanaG> .
<pwnguin> 86 dpi?
<DanaG> 1280x1024 at 19".
<h3sp4wn> Its 96 the usual one to use
<DanaG> Or 1440x900 at 19".
<pwnguin> hmm
<DanaG> Whereas on laptops, you can get 1920x1200 even on 15".
<Dannilion> it's meant to be 1280x800
<vinneh> okies
<vinneh> well select that
<vinneh> in
<DanaG> Gaah, the new suspend-failure sound is painful -- by design.
<vinneh> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<pwnguin> what i dont like is that the edid seems to be wrong on my laptop
<h3sp4wn> my monitor's edid is messed up also
<vinneh> pardon my ignorance, edid?
<Dannilion> it won't let me select anything with that command
<pwnguin> its a string the monitor will return that is supposed to describe its capabilities
<pwnguin> ie resolution, preferred resolution, size
<pwnguin> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EDID
<vinneh> really?
<vinneh> it should give you a menu
<Dannilion> really
<vinneh> where you can select a video mode
<Dannilion> I will let the updates finish before I try anything again
<vinneh> you certainly shouldnt have to do the 915resolution hack
<DanaG> I kinda like the DEEdooDEEdooDEEdoo sound.
<vinneh> ME TOO
<vinneh> its "professional"
<Dannilion> danni@Spock:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Dannilion> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<Dannilion>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20070706224811
<Dannilion> danni@Spock:~$
<Dannilion> that's all that comes up#
<vinneh> hmm
<pwnguin> i think you need to adjust your dpkg configuration to allow lower priority questions
<pwnguin> one of the early goals of ubuntu i recall was making dpkg have sane defaults
<vinneh> im googling in case i missed a step?
<vinneh> lol
<DanaG> Now it's more of a BEEEBEEEBEEBEEBEEEP.
<pwnguin> well, at least wikipedia explains why my edid is bad
<pwnguin> 1440x800 isnt a multiple of 8
<pwnguin> err
<pwnguin> 1440x900
<vinneh> well you might just ha
<vinneh> ve
<vinneh> to edit xorg.conf
<vinneh> strange that dpkg doesnt work for you tho
<vinneh> you on tribe 2?
* voidmage read that as tribes 2
<voidmage> what a great game.
<vinneh> lol
<vinneh> YEs
<vinneh> it was
<pwnguin> kinda buggy
<Dannilion> I'm gonna leave laptop updating, while I go put some clothes on/tidy up
<vinneh> im in the ETQW beta
<vinneh> thats a awsome game
<vinneh> too much for my meager hardware
<vinneh> lol
<DanaG> Hah, funny lid sounds.
<ico2_> hi, running up-to-date ubuntu gutsy, mobo is intel DG965WH, how do i control fan speeds (preferably automatically)?
<FunnyLookinHat> ico2_, there's no good way to yet really... But you could try googling around for a utility that rumor says intel released to do just that
<FunnyLookinHat> My guess is that it'll be out hopefully in time for 8.04, but not gutsy
<ico2_> ok, thanks
<tretle> "(21:55:02) ***voidmage read that as tribes 2" you should try warsow
<vinny> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Dana1> argh, what happened to r818x?
<DanaG> Argh, my ipw3945 can't connect to wpa with hidden SSID.
<DanaG> In fact, it doesn't even see the network, even as "<ssid not broadcast>".
<HyperCity> how can i see the status of port 8080 on my pc?
<lamalex> nmap -p 8080 <ip>
<lamalex> hypercity ^
<FunnyLookinHat> HyperCity, or System - Administration - Network Tools
<lamalex> pfft, who needs a gui
<lamalex> guis are for the weak
<lamalex> :P
<HyperCity> insted of ip i should use localhost?
<lamalex> yah
<lamalex> localhost just refers to an ip
<HyperCity> i'm a lammer with networking
<lamalex> but it's 127.0.0.1
<lamalex> you could also your machines external ip
<lamalex> ifconfig <interface>
<lamalex> usually eth0
<HyperCity>  sudo apt-get install nmap
<HyperCity> he he
<HyperCity> just a second
<lamalex> ah i forgot its not in by default
<lamalex> its always one of the first things i apt-get
<HyperCity> i get this 8080/tcp closed http-proxy
<HyperCity> now my prob is this
<lamalex> then 8080 is closed
<HyperCity> i'vd started a tomcat server but when i try to conetct to localhost i get page not found
<HyperCity> how do i  solve that?
<tretle> i suppose we wont be seeing that libcurl update till Monday at the earliest :(
#ubuntu+1 2007-07-07
<Dannilion> is there a way to manually force Kubuntu to use the correct resolution for my laptop monitor?
<tretle> xorg config file?
<Dannilion> that would be a good place to start. Where is it again?
<tretle> but you should probably wait for someone else to help as i cant remember myself
<tretle> and messing around with it can break your system
<Dannilion> yes
<Dannilion> need to reboot anyhow- messed up sudo's time ;)
<tretle> lol
<Dannilion> that's odd- /etx/X11/xorg.conf has the correct resolution (1280 x 800) but xrandr is saying 1024 x 768
<Dannilion> how do I get Kubuntu to display 1280 x 800 instead of 1024 x 768?
<tretle> cough cough, patience is key here :D
<tretle> u using gutsy?
<Dannilion> yes
<Dannilion> and patience until... ?
<gnomefreak> until someone
<gnomefreak> !fixres | Dannilion
<ubotu> Dannilion: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gnomefreak> :) night
<tretle> untl someone with some knowledge on how to fix the problem at hand can step in
<tretle> there we go
<tretle> night gnomefreak
<Dannilionz> yay! Thank you!
<phr0stbyte> Anyone running VMware 6?
<DanaG> Kill_X has random  in his(?) exit message.
<DanaG> 000F000F
<xsacha> hey, ever since yesterday when i updated, knetworkmanager has said im disconnected and all my websites cant be found. however, i can get on to irc?
<xsacha> on kubuntu gutsy gibbon
<wfarr> xsacha, Network Manager emits a signal for "not connected"
<wfarr> many apps, when NM is installed, will check for this
<wfarr> it's possible your IRC client/IM client is not doing this
<wfarr> so it doesn't set you to "Offline" mode, unlike other apps
<xsacha> so i have to kill kNM?
<xsacha> awesome, it works! thx
<Toma-> Does Dolphin ment to have 2 bookmark panels on either side of the viewing area?
<stdin> anyone having problems with less?
<Toma-> Hobbsee: youre a KDE fan right? Have you seen Dolphin come up with 2 bookmark columns?
<stdin> yeah, I get that
<scotth> anyone here having problems getting the number of viewports to change in compiz on the latest gutsy?
<scotth> I've got 2x2 and can't change it
<kingrayray> has anybody on gutsy been having any problems with banshee not reporting tracks to last.fm ?
<DanaG> Somehow networkmanager sucks at finding type of WPA-PSK:
<DanaG> AES or TKIP.
<kingrayray> that sucks
<DanaG> I thought it was entirely broken, because I couldn't connect.
<DanaG> The SSID is hidden, yet knetworkmanager failed to even show "<ssid hidden>"
<kingrayray> I had a lot of trouble getting my wifi card to connect to my 'net router, but it could connect to my offline router so I think verizon just sucks...
<kingrayray> but on the other hand it worked in windows. I ended up just plugging an ethernet cord in, lol
<xsacha> DanaG: ever since i updated KN it thinks im disconnected even tho im not
<xsacha> DanaG: i have to kill KN so that apps know im online
<DanaG> Oh, and I tried a different wifi card under XP -- even that had issues until I selected TKIP manually.
<DanaG> And even XP does not show "SSID Not Broadcast" -- but XP makes the "connect to other network" a helluvalot harder to find.
<xsacha> my HP laptop installs its own wireless software which is pretty good.. shows a nice list and all
<xsacha> for XP
<Hobbsee> DanaG: run "iwlist interface scan" and see if it comes up on that, adn then automatically on knm after?
<DanaG> I use Intel Pro/Set.
<DanaG> If I manually set ESSID, then it shows up with that SSID in knetworkmanager.
<SeveredCross> I can report that the installer is a bit broken?
<kingrayray> what happened?
<SeveredCross> Inexplicably fails for me--after asking for xserver-xorg configuration, it just dies and says that that step cannnot be completed.
<SeveredCross> Goes to a red screen and says "An installlation step failed..."
<kingrayray> ah
<kingrayray> I used the gui installer
<SeveredCross> And tells me to try and re-run iti. when I do so, it just fails again.
<SeveredCross> I grabbed a daily build so no LiveCD, only alternate install.
<kingrayray> yeah
<kingrayray> I'm lazy these days :p
<SeveredCross> It's not a dealbreaker because I can still boot the system and just apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and that'll take care of damn near everything I need.
<SeveredCross> It's just a bit of a pain. :)
<SeveredCross> And very strange, needless to say.
<kingrayray> its probably something lame too, like a typo in a script. lol
<SeveredCross> Proably.
<kingrayray> well, it would be if I wrote it. lol
<SeveredCross> I wouldn't be surprised...Or a package barfs with a strange return code and just sends the script into a tizzy fit.
<kingrayray> lmao yeah
<kingrayray> the joy of bugs
<SeveredCross> I like staying on the bleeding ege of things.
<SeveredCross> So I use development software, heh.
<kingrayray> yeah
<SeveredCross> When I compile new versions, I'll be damned if I check ut thew latest stable tarball. I svn checkout everything.
<SeveredCross> Sure it's not quite as stable but still!
<kingrayray> yeah I used to do that, I know exactly whatcha mean lol
<kingrayray> but since then my free time has diminished greatly, so I can't spend too much time fixing my box
<kingrayray> :(
<SeveredCross> :(
<SeveredCross> That is a sad sad occurence.
<kingrayray> its terrible, my system's all stable, and I only get like 30 updates a day :(
<kingrayray> lol
<kingrayray> do you use banshee by chance?
<kingrayray> .. and last.fm in conjunction? :p
<SeveredCross> Yep.
<SeveredCross> I do.
<T-Connect> Is there a program that I can erase cd-rw?
<SeveredCross> I really like Banshee.
<kingrayray> SeveredCross: have you been having issues with it not reporting tracks? :s
<SeveredCross> Nope, not recently
<kingrayray> hmm
<SeveredCross> Which build, 0.12.1?
<kingrayray> lemme check
<kingrayray> yes sir
<kingrayray> hmm that's odd
<kingrayray> are pretty screenshots offtopic here? xD
<T-Connect> How do you guys erase cd-rw on Ubuntu?
<kingrayray> umm I usually just right click it and go erase
<kingrayray> or you could use gnomebaker or k3b, depending on your flavor of choice
<T-Connect> Ok
<T-Connect> Which one is good?/
<DanaG> I prefer Amarok -- nothing else does folder views.
<kingrayray> DanaG: that is a sweet feature about amarok
<kingrayray> I just don't like how qt looks among the rest of my apps because im a gtk junkie
<SeveredCross> That's my issue too.
<kingrayray> because amarok is obviously better
<SeveredCross> Plus Amarok seems finicky about multimedia keys on GNOME.
<kingrayray> I'm just way too picky about interfaces
<kingrayray> T-Connect: I like gnomebaker for the same reason I don't like amarok hehe
<SeveredCross> And multimedia keys are too handy.
<kingrayray> yeah totally
<Admiral_Chicago> whats the fastest way to get virtualization going in Gutsy
<kingrayray> brb
<kingrayray> grrg
<kingrayray> there we go :D
<DanaG> I just let Amarok use its global shortcuts.
<T-Connect> Cool it formating over my cd-rw
<T-Connect> Thanks
<kingrayray> np
<T-Connect> I will save that info into my notes.
<T-Connect> I like to write stuff down just in case I'm looking for something.
<kingrayray> that's never a bad idea
<kingrayray> grr fonts annoy me sometimes. brb
<T-Connect> Hmmm... It stuck on 99% on gnomebaker?
<T-Connect> It still going.
<kingrayray> well, I can't say I've blanked an RW in quite some time, and if you're using gutsy, maybe there is a bug of some sort. I don't know
<T-Connect> I'm using 7.04
<kingrayray> then this is not the channel you are looking for
<kingrayray> join #ubuntu
<kingrayray> this is #ubuntu+1 hehe
<T-Connect> Ha Ha Ha it still going after I quit. XD
<T-Connect> Wtf
<kingrayray> lol weird
<T-Connect> Reboot
<T-Connect> Ok I got rid of it.
<T-Connect> It might be a beta version.
<T-Connect> It did over format cd-rw.
<kingrayray> it forgot to say "Hey im done!" :D
<T-Connect> Right click on the iso does work without the gnomebaker. =D
<T-Connect> It will erase too.
<kingrayray> yeah that's how I burn isos
* kingrayray loves gnome
<xsacha> same with kde
* xsacha loved kde
<srbaker> folks
<srbaker> i need some help with tftp
<srbaker> client is saying "File not found"
<srbaker> even though the server is sending it
<srbaker> akrus: do you know anything about netbooting?
<win32suxs> Hi There
<kingrayray> hello
<win32suxs> Guys i need a help from you
<srbaker> i need help with tftp
<srbaker> and #ubuntu didn't help
<srbaker> im getting unexplainable "File Not Found" on the client
<win32suxs> I am asked my a charity organisation to install web server
<win32suxs> I have just installed Ubuntu 704 and can some one please tell me how to install apache ?
<win32suxs> and configure offcourse please?
<Hobbsee> win32suxs: #ubuntu for feisty support, like it says in the topic
<win32suxs> Hobbsee: did you mean channel name with feisty support?
<kingrayray> win32suxs: this is #ubuntu+1
<xsacha> win32suxs: this channel is got ubuntu gutsy gibbon, #ubuntu is for feisty fawn (7.04)
<Hobbsee> win32suxs: yes
<win32suxs> Do you guys use Apache server by any chance ?
<Hobbsee> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<kingrayray> using nautilus for uploading stuff to ftp seems to have broken recently.. anybody else got a similar issue?
<kingrayray> it says uh.. "there was an error launching the default action command with this location"
<win32suxs> clear
<win32suxs> not much help unfortunately :(
<kingrayray> http://kingrayray.wallooza.org/Screenshot.png
<kingrayray> hehe
<win32suxs> There is so much of information to setup IIS on windows but i dont want to do that
<win32suxs> how can i change ServerName in ubuntu i had a look at the file /etc/apache2/apache2.conf file and i cant find any thing called ServerName ?
<win32suxs> Amaranth: any help please?
<level1_> Hi, I'm on feisty, and I think that the latest kernel could resolve an issue I'm having with suspending... is it safe to download 2.6.22 for me?  Is there an easy way to do it?
<T-Connect> I didn't find anything wrong with the Tribe 2 release. I burn it onto dvd-rw to test the build out.
<T-Connect> Seem stable to me. I testedd most stuff out on it.
<Hobbsee> level1_: no, you dont want to take gutsy's kernel to feisty.
<Hobbsee> level1_: if you try to install it straight, it wont install - you'll have to rebuild the entire thing for feisty.
<level1_> Hobbsee: I see... is there another option?  Nobody's put the kernels in .deb for feisty yet?
<level1_> Is gutsy fairly stable at this point?
<T-Connect> I thought kernels is in Ubuntu.
<level1_> ?
<Hobbsee> Nobody's put the kernels in .deb for feisty yet?  <-- see what i just said
<Hobbsee> no, it's got broken bits.  you should not run it yet
<level1_> how hard is it to compile a kernel?
<T-Connect> Oh great I'm banned fron #ubuntu just for load back after a few mins.
<T-Connect> lol
<T-Connect> [INFO] 	You are banned from this channel.
<T-Connect> I wonder why I'm banned?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
<mikkael> is it possible to find out when libapt-pkg-libc6.6-6-4.4 will be uploaded to the servers ?
<shirish> does anybody how I can know if I'm using GDM as my login screen or not
<pvandewyngaerde> this doesn't look good http://pietervandewyngaerde.googlepages.com/updatewrong.png
<RoC_MasterMind> When 2.6.21 makes it into an Ubuntu package, will the tickless feature be enabled?
<MugginsM> I'd rather have a tickles feature ;)
<pvandewyngaerde> isn't that for .23 ?
<RoC_MasterMind> It debuted in 2.6.21
<RAOF> RoC_MasterMind: However, we already have .22 :)
<RoC_MasterMind> that doesn't mean tickless is compiled in.
<ponicg> Tickles?
<RoC_MasterMind> It's not enabled by default when I downloaded and merged my config.
<ponicg> ohh, tickless*
<ponicg> lol
<ponicg> I can't read
<pvandewyngaerde> Tickless is unfortunately not merged into the x86-64 architecture in kernel.org kernels, but you can get the patch for this here. This patch hopefully will go into the 2.6.23 kernel.
<pvandewyngaerde> http://www.linuxpowertop.org/results.php
<RoC_MasterMind> On #ubuntu-devel somebody said the config flag is set to yes in gutsy.
<RoC_MasterMind> CONFIG_NO_HZ=
<RoC_MasterMind> y
<RoC_MasterMind> I don't understand...I saw tickless when I downloaded 2.6.21.5 in the menuconfig.
<RoC_MasterMind> If it's config var is CONFIG_NO_HZ and that's set to yes in the config in /boot/, then it would be enabled...correct?
<RAOF> Yup, apparently unless you're running x86-64
<RoC_MasterMind> Yeah those 64-bit people.
<RoC_MasterMind> That craze was replaced by the dual core craze.
<RAOF> Well, not really
<pvandewyngaerde> i have 2 opteron 64 bit cpu :-)
<RAOF> x86-64 is still substantially faster than IA32 :)
<RAOF> Even on this C2D :)
<RoC_MasterMind> "gutsy-desktop-i386"...does that mean it's ubuntu based...?
<RoC_MasterMind> Substantially...how so?
<RoC_MasterMind> Where do I get Tribe 2 so I can hose my system?
<RAOF> RoC_MasterMind: x86-64 removed some of the more braindead restrictions of IA32.  In particular, it doubled the compiler-visible registers
<RAOF> So, rather than being slightly slower in 64bit mode (like all other 32/64 bit processors), it gets ~10% speed improvement in general, and substantially more for some (mainly multimedia and rendering and crypto) applications.
<MugginsM> hrm, aptitude just came up in what looks like chinese
<MugginsM> that was exciting
<hollandlucas> lol
<dr_evil> interesting. I just burned tribe 2 on cd, and it's running dog slow. logs many "Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 12345" must be a bad CD
<dr_evil> the second CD passed verification, but the gui is frozen and doesn't redraw, except mouse cursor
<dr_evil> login shells not working properly either, I can type but don't get output from ps, and then it freezes
<dr_evil> anyone got an idea whats wrong?
<sn0> dr_evil are you still getting i/oo errors on the cd?
<sn0> just incase its the drive that is playing up, have you tried other disks
<dr_evil> no, I'm not getting io errors
<dr_evil> and memcheck has been running for 10 minutes now without problem
<sn0> i originally had problems with the i386 image but i wasn't able to reproduce
<sn0> tried one of this week's daily images and it worked fine
<dr_evil> I now tried booting 4th time, and just heard the startup sound, but no image, and TFT says: no input signal on DVI#1
<dr_evil> now (6th attempt) it booted into gui, and I was able to run the installer
<sn0> dr_evil sounds quite strange, what is your computer spec?
<dr_evil> core 2 duo 2,4 Ghz, intel 975 chipset, 2GB Kingston Ram, some SATA harddisks, nvida graphics card
<dr_evil> it's kind of stuck now after selecting manual disk space partitioning, just showing the wait cursor...
<sn0> 975 hmm someone else was experiencing problems i think yesterday
<sn0> anything in the dmesg when booting ?
<vinneh> anyone noticed firefox cant install anything
<vinneh> you have to download the package from the ftp source manualy and then install it from a local source
<vinneh> firefox themes, extensions
<dr_evil> sn0 I'm looking...
<dr_evil> Brought up 2 CPUs
<dr_evil> PCI BIOS BUG MCFG area at f0000000 is not E820-reserved
<dr_evil> PRI not using MMCONFIG
<dr_evil> PCI not using MMCONFIG
<vinneh> dr evil
<dr_evil> some ACPI table errors and warnings
<vinneh> have you tried setting a lpj kernel param and noacpic
<dr_evil> not yet. but feisty was working well on that machine
<vinneh> oh
<vinneh> is gutsy same kernel ver?
<stdin> no
<stdin> feisty=2.6.20 gutsy=2.6.22
<vinneh> maby the flakey smp and apic issues are back
<dr_evil> nothing else that looks suspicious in dmesg
<dr_evil> install is still stuck
<dr_evil> im going to reboot and try the noacpi
<vinneh> i had to use
<vinneh> alternate iso
<vinneh> ubiquity would hang whne i selected a mountpoint
<vinneh> apparently if you launch ubiquity with sudo
<vinneh> it works in the live cd
<vinneh> dr evil
<vinneh> for a 2.0 core duo lpj is 8000000
<vinneh> i dont know what it is for 2.4
<dr_evil> well, sleep 1 seems to wait 1 second, should i try something else from the shell before rebooting?
<vinneh> im trying to find the corect lpj for you
<vinneh> you might as well chuck it in
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-b *!*@217.172.55.251]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<vinneh> hi danni
<vinneh> did you get your res sourted?
<dr_evil> I'm trying to run ubuquity as root before rebooting
<vinneh> good plan
<maniacmusician> I'm compiling something and it says that it needs me to set a variable before it can compile (ASOUND_LIBRARY). How would I set that variable? I'm relatively new to compiling so this stuff is still a bit over my head.
<vinneh> does it have a configure script?
<vinneh> what you compiling
<maniacmusician> err kind of. I'm compiling KDE4 from SVN. I've already got a working KDE4, so now I'm compiling kdeaccessibility
<vinneh> you prolly have to put something in the makefile
<vinneh> oh
<vinneh> dunno
<vinneh> i dont do kde at all
<vinneh> lol
<maniacmusician> setting variables would be a common thing no matter what was compiling, I would think...I've seen it at least in other programs. Also, KDE4 uses CMake, not make
<gnomefreak> maniacmusician: you might want to ask about that in #ubuntu-motu its a better place for compiling/building questions
<gnomefreak> or #kubuntu-devel
<maniacmusician> thanks gnomefreak
<dr_evil> installation is running now
<vinneh> so it was just that stupid ubiquity not having permision bug
<vinneh> i just use alternate iso's now
<vinneh> old skool installer works great
<Hobbsee> vinneh: ubiquity not having permission bug?
<Hobbsee> which bug #?
<sn0> bug 122645
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122645 in ubiquity "manual partitioning hangs indefinitely" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122645
<sn0> bug 123984
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123984 in ubiquity "Gutsy Gibbon: Test of tribe 2. Installation." [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123984
<Hobbsee> oh right, so you were meaning 122645
<dr_evil> sn0 yes that partitioning problem is also in the relaese notes
<sn0> ye
<Hobbsee> oh neat, migration assistant dying
* Hobbsee suspects no one actually tested that
<vinneh> tested what
<vinneh> the manual partitioner?
<vinneh> oh
<vinneh> lol
<vinneh> migration assistant
<dr_evil> migration assistant also didn't show my feisty installation
<sn0> Hobbsee i have nothing to migrate :<
<Hobbsee> sn0: ah
<dr_evil> highest resolution offered it 1024*768, it somehow didn't detect the native screen resolutun :/
<dr_evil> xresprobe was a bad idea, no more display output :(
<dr_evil> bug 67369
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 67369 in xorg "[Feisty]  Wide screen not correctly detected (16/10)" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67369
<vinneh> dr evil
<vinneh> upi can fix that
<vinneh> really easily
<vinneh> oh
<vinneh> what graphic xhip
<vinneh> chip
<dr_evil> nvidia. but I already fixed it as described in the bugreport
<vinneh> okies
<dr_evil> samba-common is installed, but "Shared Folders" claims it isn't
<vinneh>  melst
<Dannilion> ARG! More graphics problems
<Dannilion> I can't even play Supertux at the moment- the screen flashes
<dr_evil> is it normal that selecting any hdd root folder needs about 20 seconds until the content is displayed?
<dr_evil> running ls in xterm will display it immediately
<dr_evil> and the desktop doesn't redraw during that time
<vinneh> man i love the synaptics touchpad driver
<vinneh> option TwoFingerScrolling "1" :D
<GaryParr> hello... was directed over here from the #ubuntu channel... have an LVM EVMS question and no one could answer... anyone here mind?
<GaryParr> installed feisty from alternate cd... created logical volumes... two weird (or maybe not) things... first disk usage analyzer shows / at 100% but a df -h shows / at something like 17% full.... no big deal....
<GaryParr> real question... is there a difference (performance/stability) between mapping a logical volume through EMV device instead of the lvm2 mapper?
<GaryParr> errr.... make that EVMS device
<GaryParr> ello? anyone here?
<gnomefreak> GaryParr: did you read the topic?
<gnomefreak> this is not the place for feisty questions
<GaryParr> yeah... sorry for that... the #ubuntu group suggested I try here... the idea was the collective brain power on this channel exceeded what was over there...
<gnomefreak> GaryParr: yeah i saw go back in there and ask again
<GaryParr> will do...
<BFrank> how is gutsy able to have all the apps dump debugging info to the terminal?
<BFrank> ~
<DigitalNinja> Anyone know how long Feisty upgrades will last?
<DigitalNinja> I need to know how much time I have before I'm forced to "upgrade" to Gutsy
<sn0> DigitalNinja 18months on non LTS releases i believe
<DigitalNinja> Oh
<DigitalNinja> That's right
<theoros> will gutsy have a "Mount ISO" option in the contextual menus?
<DigitalNinja> Lets see
<sn0> where LTS is 3 years on desktop and 5 years on server
<sn0> theoros it would be nice :) but you can script it easily at the moment
<theoros> sn0: yeah, i know, but i doubt most ubuntuists would want to go around scripting it themselves
<DigitalNinja> That means this October we will all be forced to upgrade to Gutsy
<DigitalNinja> Do I have that right?
<sn0> well usually ive been posting people to http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Mount_ISO_script , but i haven't seen a note to include it if one exists
<theoros> DigitalNinja: you won't be forced, per se, you just won't be able to get updates
<DigitalNinja> I see
<sn0> DigitalNinja not at all, the 18months is how long updates will be provided to the repositories i guess, so quite some time yet
<DigitalNinja> sn0: If my counting is correct October to October is 18 months
<theoros> for feisty? wasn't it released a few months back?
<sn0>  25
<sn0> 
<sn0> April 19th
<sn0> 
<sn0> 
<DigitalNinja> oh
<sn0> oops, sorry for paste
<DigitalNinja> my counting is way off
<sn0> wiki'd :)
<theoros> so you have a year and a half from april 19th :)
<DigitalNinja> oh
<DigitalNinja> let me recount
<theoros> it's over a year, that's all i'd need to know :p
<DigitalNinja> theoros: It depends on when you decide to install Feisty
<DigitalNinja> I'm going to be installing a couple of terminal servers using Feisty
<theoros> DigitalNinja: true, but feisty updates will last until october 2008
<DigitalNinja> I see
<DigitalNinja> wait
<DigitalNinja> I don't see
<DigitalNinja> where do you get "october 2008"
<sn0> DigitalNinja for servers generally you wouldn't want to touch them, so maybe dapper LTS (depending on kernel support + machine spec) or debian stable would be other alternatives
<sn0> as they generally don't get updates and are supported for a long time
<DigitalNinja> sn0: I would agree with you. However, this is a terminal server using LTSP. There are issues with 6.06. That's why I need Feisty
<sn0> ah i see
<DigitalNinja> one issue I ran into with 6.06 is sound.
<theoros> DigitalNinja: april 19th 2007 = 4th month, add a year, that makes 4th month of 2007, add 6 months, that's 10th month = oct 2008?
<theoros> 4th month of 2008*
<DigitalNinja> theoros: I guess I need to go back to counting school
<DigitalNinja> lol
<DigitalNinja> I'm hoping Feisty and LTSP will allow the thin client to play audio
<sn0> ill refrain from saying Debian too many times DigitalNinja but its another option :)
<DigitalNinja> lol
<DigitalNinja> Sure it is
<DigitalNinja> I'll grow old waiting for updates
<DigitalNinja> That's why "Debian" users run testing or unstable
<sn0> it depends how its being used really, i run sid on the desktop but for servers stable or stable + backports
<sn0> as lenny is quite volatile atm
<DigitalNinja> I guess Feisty would qualify as testing
<DigitalNinja> sort of
<BFrank> what is done in beta releases of ubuntu to make it verbose at the terminal?
<sn0> BFrank to show verbose when booting ?
<BFrank> no
<BFrank> when running apps
<sn0> oh i misunderstood, thought maybe the grub quiet/splash options
<BFrank> ***MEMORY-WARNING***: firefox-bin[28652] : GSlice: g_thread_init() must be called before all other GLib functions; memory corruption due to late invocation of g_thread_init() has been detected; this program is likely to crash, leak or unexpectedly abort soon...
<BFrank> ***MEMORY-WARNING***: firefox-bin[28652] : GSlice: g_thread_init() must be called before all other GLib functions; memory corruption due to late invocation of g_thread_init() has been detected; this program is likely to crash, leak or unexpectedly abort soon...
<BFrank> apparently firefox dumped core
<PriceChild> BFrank, those memory warnings are shown for everyone else too... its incorrect coding which needs to be fixed in all the apps
<BFrank> does that effect more than just Ubuntu?
<BFrank> also, how are they being made to display?
<sn0> BFrank wfarr mentioned its new GLiB + GObject stuff , i dont understand it really :)
<BFrank> interesting
<BFrank> so that was a compilation option on Glib/Gobject?
<BFrank> that would probably mean, this would affect more than just Ubuntu
<sn0> BFrank see http://www.mail-archive.com/gtk-app-devel-list@gnome.org/msg09138.html
<gnomefreak> BFrank: with firefox you are going to get that until maybe last alpha maybe beta
<BFrank> I was curious how it was happening and how that might impact the use of firefox on more than just ubuntu
<gnomefreak> BFrank: its all glib apps but firefox doesnt use g_thread never calls it never did (all mozilla apps) so we have to find away around it but the warning is not harmful
<BFrank> hmm, well firefox continuously coredumps when going to preferences
<BFrank> or when trying to download files
<BFrank> and thunderbird is crashing also
<gnomefreak> BFrank: its not related
<BFrank> ah
<BFrank> it also has problems sending the core file or information too
<gnomefreak> BFrank: please file bug reports using apport when you crash
<gnomefreak> BFrank: thats an apport issue
<gnomefreak> BFrank: make sure you are up to date
<gnomefreak> iirc the apport devel said that was fixed in latest (i might be wrong) but wont know anymore on that until after the 15th
<BFrank> what do I need to type at terminal
<BFrank> to apt-get to update?
<gnomefreak> BFrank: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   (but you really should know the terminal before using gutsy)
<BFrank> sweet
<BFrank> it is updating
<PriceChild> does anyone else find that on some reboots/halts, gdm is killed... then starts up again before being killed again for shutdown?
<tretle> http://pastebin.com/944044
<tretle> could someone clarify that its totem crashing said applictaion
<tretle> and what bonabo is having problems with?
#ubuntu+1 2007-07-08
<Dana1> hmm, bcm43xx-fwcutter doesn't explain where to PUT the firmware files.
<Dana1> If you simply run bcm43xx-fwcutter on something, you end up with a bunch of random files in the current directory.
<Dana1> But I do like that the driver periodically checks for firmware -- so if the driver is already loaded without firmware, and the firmware files suddenly appear, the network card will start working without reloading the module.
<tretle> very active today :D
<Kryten107> indeed
<tretle> suppose its the weekend
<Kryten107> true *shrugs*
<tretle> im begining to think my problem with gimmie crashing on startup has nothing to do with libcurl :(
<Kryten107> ouch.
<tretle> problem is it worked with gutsy on my other machine a couple of days ago, when i installed it on this machine though yesterday i have yet to get it working
<tretle> so i assumed it was libcurl
<tretle> but i cant find a list of dependancies for gimmie
<Kryten107> my Gutsy laptop has decided to hold back 200 or so packages. I haven't bothered to try and sort that one out yet
<tretle> so i think it may have been wrong for me to assume, when i am not positive libcurl is a dependency
<Kryten107> true
<Dannilion> can someone remind me how to set the dns from the command line please?
<tretle> why don't you use the gui?
<lightrush> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<lightrush> oswen da te probwame s  2
<ptn107> whats the gusty mp3 package name for amarok (amd64)?
<bronson> I'm trying to install Gutsy Tribe 2 over the network...  Repos look pretty darned broken today.
<bronson> Is there any way for me to host the Tribe2 CD via HTTP?
<bronson> My machine doesn't have a CD-ROM drive so I'm PXE booting it to install.
<kyo2142> Hello
<kyo2142> anyone here?
<MugginsM> vaguely
<kyo2142> I am trying to install ndiswrapper and it says i am missing the build for 2.6.20-16-386
<kyo2142> what can i do about it?
<kyo2142> this is the messege i get if it helps
<kyo2142> Can't find kernel build files in /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-386/build;
<kyo2142>   give the path to kernel build directory with
<kyo2142>   KBUILD=<path> argument to make
<Wikkedfin^> is Desktop Effects gonna be enabled in 7.10?
<xtknight> has anyone else had trouble booting gutsy ?  mine just freezes at the startup after gdm.  alt printscreen only works with little success, i cant get any further.  the virtual terminals acknowledge commands but dont respond to them.  why would this be?
<xtknight> this is gutsy amd64 tribe2 btw.  im about to try Live i've just wondered if these issues were common
<xtknight> s/Live/Daily*
<FunnyLookinHat> Wikkedfin^, yes, they will be enabled by default for any system that support them
<FunnyLookinHat> At least, that is the goal right now
<Wikkedfin^> im having problems now i have an nvidia 7950 512MB gfx card
<Wikkedfin^> the minimize button ect.. vanish when i enable them
<Wikkedfin^> on 7.04
<RoC_MasterMind> Uh-oh...Gutsy Tribe 2 livecd doesn't boot on my laptop....which is a regression...
<RoC_MasterMind> Weird...it booted now.
<thompa> gutsy working very well on macbook intel, power management is a bit unpredictable though
<thompa> battery says 3 hours 30 min
<thompa> remote desktop crash
<LeeColleton> when I switch users the mouse doesn't work until I switch away and back again (lenovo 3000 v100)
<LeeColleton> even then, the click and hold doesn't work on the new users session (sends double click instead)
<lazka> hi, i can't watch videos with the open radeon driver. is it broken or is the error on my site?
<lazka> no one with an ATI card?
<lazka> hi, i can't watch videos with the open radeon driver. is it broken or is the error on my site?
<lazka> again...
<jussi01> lazka: what sort of movies?
<lazka> with all players (VLC, totem) i just get a black picture.
<jussi01> lazka: but what kind of files are they?
<lazka> it works right with fglrx but not with radeon
<lazka> everything
<jussi01> ok. then you need fglrx
<jussi01> why dont you use fglrx?
<lazka> because fglrx is slower than the OS driver :)
<jussi01> lazka: ati support is notoriusly bad. Im sorry...
<lazka> yeah i know, I'm happy with the OS driver.. I just wanted to know if someone has a similar experience. (Radeon9600XT)
<lazka> I think i will try the tribe 2 live cd then
<jussi01> lazka: sure
<jussi01> but if you have updated then your os will be more up to date than tribe 2
<zorglu_> !info ffmpeg
<ubotu> ffmpeg: multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 184 kB, installed size 652 kB
<gnomefreak> you need to install it zorglu_
<gnomefreak> !info ffmpeg gutsy
<ubotu> ffmpeg: multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 184 kB, installed size 652 kB
<zorglu_> ok thanks
<zorglu_> gnomefreak: the ffmpeg from feisty has a bug, which is no more in the ffmpeg from trunk, so i wanted to know if gutsy still had the same ffmpeg bug
<zorglu_> one issue is i dunno when this bug has been fixed :) only that it has been beween feisty ffmpeg and ffmpeg trunk of this week
<gnomefreak> zorglu_: it has same version so same bug should still be there
<zorglu_> hmm i miss something
<zorglu_> Version 3:0.cvs20060823-3.1ubuntu4 (feisty)
<zorglu_> Version 3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu4 (gutsy)
<zorglu_> there are like 7months between the cvs date...
<zorglu_> do i misinterpret the meaning of this date ?
<gnomefreak> oh damn i forgot we did that
<gnomefreak> sorry
<zorglu_> :)
<gnomefreak> zorglu_: dont know what bug you mean. notice !info ffmpeg  in every other channel gives feistys version i forgot we set this one to gutsy already
<zorglu_>  q. i stream to .flv with vlc svn, flashplugin is able to read the stream. but i got strange behaviour from vlc0.8.6 on this stream, "vlc http://myurl/stream.flv" it fails reporting "first frame is no keyframe".. ok but the strange part is if i do "wget -O /tmp/slota.flv http://myurl/stream.flv; vlc /tmp/slota.flv" THEN vlc0.8.6 read the video without issue (aka skip the first frames which are not keyframe)... any explaination on
<zorglu_> thisstrange behaviour ? <- from a #videolan discussion
<zorglu_> after investigation, it appeared that mplayer and ffplay on feisty have the exact same weird behaviour
<zorglu_> and that vlc/ffplay from trunk no more have it
<zorglu_> so it points to ffmpeg bug :)
<zorglu_> ok this was just a 'headup'
<zorglu_> i got my info, thanks for the help :)
<c1|freaky> does anyone know why adept has been removed?
<Hobbsee> dependancy problems with apt, i'd expect.
<Hobbsee> you should, if you accepted it's removal suggestion
<Hobbsee> c1|freaky: ^
<c1|freaky> k thx ^^
<dissonans> any wine/eac users?
<dissonans> eac suddenly won't work under wine for me :\
<starz> hey i had a major problem - couple minutes before 5am i see kills to running processes - rc0 etc
<starz> thing is i didnt kill it - only one user exists on this system and there is no root pass
<starz> installing rootkit hunter stuff but any other ideas?
<Toma-> calm down and think about what might have done it?
<starz> Toma-: i looked in the logs - no failures and i was on my stable distro install
<starz> ;_;
<Toma-> tail -f some of the log files
<starz> there was no power outage - and i checked the bash history also
<starz> Toma-: i just look at the whole thing
<Toma-> bash history said anything?
<starz> but what does -f do
<starz> Toma-: nope nothing interesting ends with about what i would expect it to - and im not finding any malware so far
<blueCommand> Is this crash a known bug? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29105/
<blueCommand> Happens when I download files or open certain dialogs in FF
<blueCommand> Firefox*
<starz> heh nice one blueCommand
<Toma-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/121277
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121277 in firefox "gusty firefox memory corruption warning" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<gnomefreak> Toma-: its known and there isnt much we can do about it. me and the other firefox devel are working on an way around it
<starz> ignore the memory corruption warning blueCommand :P
<blueCommand> yeah
<blueCommand> I do
* Toma- points gnomefreak in blueCommand's direction
<Toma-> :D
<starz> my system does that everytime i run anything ;_;
<gnomefreak> ah sorry
<Toma-> np
<blueCommand> Yes wine too
<blueCommand> mine*
<blueCommand> But it doesn't crash all that often
<blueCommand> Just certain dialogs
<blueCommand> Like the "Add bookmark" and "Preferences" but not "Organize bookmarks"
<starz> Toma-: this thing says something about root login possible - have you tried running rkhunter on a fresh installed system? i'm curious what it means
<gnomefreak> mozilla apps all together will do it even after the rest is fixed unless glibc goes back to hiding it. mozilla doesnt call g_thread ever and never has
<starz> as ive not set a pw
<gnomefreak> blueCommand: crash is not related
<blueCommand> gnomefreak, I know :)
<Toma-> starz: interesting
<blueCommand> That's why I asked if it was known
<Toma-> starz: anything suspicious in /etc/sudoers ?
<starz> oh i get it
<starz> its just that it was allowed in ssh but ther'es no root pw to chec against
<starz> [08:31:52]  Info: Found 'PermitRootLogin yes'. Unsafe for production servers...
<starz> [08:31:52]  Tip: Change the option in your configuration file (/etc/ssh/sshd_config).
<Toma-> that shouldnt be set
<starz> mm
<Toma-> i know that for a fact
<starz> sure? i install ssh first thing
<starz> lets try purging and reinstalling and seeing
<Toma-> its always disabled as default
<Toma-> if not, thats a bug
* starz sighs
<blueCommand> # Authentication:
<blueCommand> LoginGraceTime 120
<blueCommand> PermitRootLogin yes
<blueCommand> Says mine
<blueCommand> Haven't changed it
<Toma-> i see
<Toma-> maybe im wrong
* Toma- fires up gutsy
<pimp31415> yeah Toma- its enabled by default when you install package ssh
<pimp31415> but remember the system ships without that package installed - and with no root pass
<Hobbsee> everybody PHEAR!!!
<pimp31415> also rkhunter no good thus far on gutsy - no md5 checking
<pimp31415> owell
<pimp31415> eth2: PACKET SNIFFER(/sbin/dhclient3[4963] )  <<-- whats that?
* Hobbsee hopes that apt hasnt broken, now
<pimp31415> gah
<pimp31415> lets find out
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> well, okay, more broken than it is already
<tretle> any news on libcurl?
<pimp31415> The following packages have been kept back:
<pimp31415>   apt apt-utils libcurl3-gnutls libcurl4-gnutls
<pimp31415> you safe
<pimp31415> tretle, /topic
<pimp31415> =/
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> tretle: topic
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:Hobbsee] : The In Development Version Channel | Please ***don't*** run gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependencies, bug fixing and the like. | Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | Do not use development versions of Ubuntu on production systems | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu. | Go Ape! | Tribe 2 released | Yes, there are libcurl* issues ATM being sorted. | Yes, pa
<tretle> i know
<pimp31415> Hobbsee, : it cut u off
<pimp31415> XD
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:Hobbsee] : The In Development Version Channel | Please ***don't*** run gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependencies, bug fixing and the like. | Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | Do not use development versions of Ubuntu on production systems | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu. | Go Ape! | Tribe 2 released | Yes, there are libcurl* issues ATM. | Yes, part of the wor
<Hobbsee> i know
<pimp31415> just add libcurl* and apt*
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:Hobbsee] : The In Development Version Channel | Please ***don't*** run gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependencies, bug fixing and the like. | Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | Do not use development versions of Ubuntu on production systems | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu. | Go Ape! | Tribe 2 released | Yes, there are libcurl* and apt issues ATM. Please don't f
<pimp31415> yey
<tretle> i was just wondering if theres any news on when the libcurl update will be released?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:Hobbsee] : The In Development Version Channel | Please ***don't*** run gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependencies, bug fixing and the like. | Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | Do not use development versions of Ubuntu on production systems | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu. | Go Ape! | Tribe 2 released | Yes, there are libcurl* and apt issues ATM. Just sit back
<Hobbsee> tretle: when openoffice is updated.
<Hobbsee> you people arent patient, are you?  :P
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<tretle> :D
<pimp31415> yesiam
<pimp31415> :D
<pimp31415> imsopatientitimpressesevenme!
<pimp31415> gah
<tretle> it libcurl maintained by the openoffice team?
<Hobbsee> no
<tretle> i thought libcurl4 was supposed to be backwards compatable
<tretle> with 3
<Hobbsee> it's not.  that's the problem
<tretle> lol
<tretle> that makes sense
<tretle> who was assigned to the bug?
<Hobbsee> no one.  it wasnt needed.
<tretle> so who's fixing it?
<tretle> everyone?
<Hobbsee> the openoffice maintainer, when he next uplaods it
<Hobbsee> no need to assign a person to a bug, if that person does all uploads for that package anyway...
<tretle> suppose
<pimp31415> lokl
<pimp31415> lol*
<pimp31415> Hobbsee, all i konw is its not doing anything that seems to matter to me ^_^
<pimp31415> for which i am appropriately grateful
<pimp31415> :)
<Hobbsee> pimp31415: yes.  patience.
<Hobbsee> :)
<pimp31415> :)
<Hobbsee> now, about that patience...this thing is taking so long to puload...
<tretle> puload? :D
<tretle> lol
<tretle> spill glue on the keyboard? :P
<pimp31415> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Hobbsee> upload
<Hobbsee> Uploading to ubuntu (via ftp to upload.ubuntu.com):
<Hobbsee>   apt_0.7.2ubuntu6.dsc: done.
<Hobbsee>   apt_0.7.2ubuntu6.tar.gz:
<pimp31415> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29113/   <<--- looking at that what does that make you think happened??
<tretle> cough cough
* SeveredCross is making the jump to Gutsy.
<SeveredCross> I like being on the bleeding edge.
<tretle> :D
<SeveredCross> Though it's doing lots of funky stuff with Moz packages.
<SeveredCross> Probably because I used the Gnomefreaks repo to grab newer Thunderbird and Firefox and Liferea.
<SeveredCross> Agh, shit!
* SeveredCross accidentally hit Ctrl-C in the dumb-terminal that dist-upgrade uses.
<SeveredCross> So now I have a whole bunch of failed dependencies.
<SeveredCross> Oh well, that's what apt-get -f install is for.
<TreMobyl> so, emacs22 coming in?
<TreMobyl> :)
* TreMobyl wants the tasty
<cps1966> : libstdc++.so.5:
<cps1966> ! libstdc++.so.5:
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libstdc++.so.5: - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SeveredCross> Bah!
<SeveredCross> libapt = :(
<Hobbsee> SeveredCross: just wait...
<SeveredCross> Oh, you're working on it?
<Hobbsee> and you did use apt-get -f install during a broken period...so it wasnt working very well
<Hobbsee> yeah.  have uploaded apt, will upload the rest later on today
<Hobbsee> need to wait for apt to propogate around, etc
<SeveredCross> Oh, okay.
<SeveredCross> I'm not getting the latest apt though..
<SeveredCross> Oh, maybe I am.
<SeveredCross> 0.7.3
<Hobbsee> should be ubuntu6
<Hobbsee> it's probbaly still building though.  or hasnt started, if ooo is there.
<Hobbsee> it can wait ~12 hours or whatever.  it's already been broken fro a couple of days (which someone else did)
<SeveredCross> I think OO.o might be there, since I'm having some issues with it too.
<Hobbsee> it failed to build on i386, i'm told
* Hobbsee hasnt looked it up
<SeveredCross> I see an upload of apt about 27 minutes ago, I'm presuming that's you.
<Hobbsee> oh neat.  apt just got published
<Hobbsee> yeah, that's me
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/0.7.2ubuntu6
<Hobbsee> no builds yet
<SeveredCross> So once it gets built all the issues with libapt-pkg and stuff missing should be resolved?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<SeveredCross> Excellent.
<SeveredCross> Otherwise Gutsy actually works okay for me.
<Hobbsee> SeveredCross: i mean, i have to wait for apt to build, and teh binaries to publish (er, and probably go to thru NEW too, dammit), before i can upload the rest
<SeveredCross> Right.
<SeveredCross> Yeah, OO.org is broken too--dependency on libcurl4-gnutls which in turn depends on libcurl3-gnutls but it has to be exactly ubuntu3 and the installable version is ubuntu4.
<jussi01> Hobbsee: around?
<jussi01> still?
<Hobbsee> jussi01: yeah
<Hobbsee> SeveredCross: meh.  libcurl is just evil.
<Hobbsee> SeveredCross: that'll be fixed with the rebuild - but there are other changes going in too
<jussi01> Hobbsee: looking at your convo here Im assuming its not very safe to boot into gutsy atm?
<SeveredCross> Yeah, I figured.
<Hobbsee> it's ages until tribe 3, so a bit of breakage isnt making me nervous yet
<Hobbsee> jussi01: sure, it's safe.  just dont randomly hit y to every upgrade
<SeveredCross> Yeah, ditto. I'm expecting things to not work quite right when I play around.
<SeveredCross> Yeah, I picked a bad time to dist-upgrade.
<SeveredCross> <_>
<Hobbsee> safer around the tribes and such.  *shrugs*
<SeveredCross> Oh well. :-)
<SeveredCross> As long as my system is mostly usable, I'll be fine.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<SeveredCross> And mostly usable it is. :)
<Hobbsee> just a bit of apt buggery
<Hobbsee> by now, i've even buggered my own system, which isnt so cool
<SeveredCross> Thunderbird, Firefox, Xchat, Liferea, all the important stuff runs.
<pimp31415> SeveredCross, because its useable -[the jump why] 
<pimp31415> tho i would recommend it as a second install not main lol
* Hobbsee is running it as her only linux-based install, incidently
<Hobbsee> does feel slightly scary, though
<Hobbsee> i found that i didnt have the motivation to do merges, etc, while i was still running gutsy
<pimp31415> her? O:
* pimp31415 pets
<pimp31415> so you mentioned the other day your a core dev or so
<pimp31415> what are you responsable for?
<pimp31415> [if you dont mind me asking] 
<pimp31415> i'm guessing apt has something to do with it?
<Hobbsee> this is the first time i've touched apt, actually
<pimp31415> o:
<pimp31415> congrats?
<Hobbsee> to paste from somewhere else...
<Hobbsee> <Hobbsee> if you were wondering, i'm the managerial-side of kubuntu, do a fair bit of MOTU stuff, help out with the release management, as a community member, core dev, occasional bits of liasing with the forums, and liasing with the various parts of the development community, trying to keep in touch with everything. and a fair bit of bug triage. + full time uni + part time job.
<Hobbsee> [Wed Jun 27 2007]  [23:21:16]  <Hobbsee> all of those bits, in various levels of activity, depending on time
<Hobbsee> [Wed Jun 27 2007]  [23:21:32]  <Hobbsee> oh, and i managed to get off the irc council, but still go and do damage control with that.
<Hobbsee> erk.
<Hobbsee> [03:22]  <Hobbsee> to paste from somewhere else...
<Hobbsee> [03:22]  <Hobbsee> <Hobbsee> if you were wondering, i'm the managerial-side of kubuntu, do a fair bit of MOTU stuff, help out with the release management, as a community member, core dev, occasional bits of liasing with the forums, and liasing with the various parts of the development community, trying to keep in touch with everything. and a fair bit of bug triage. + full time uni + part time job.
<Hobbsee> [03:22]  <Hobbsee> [Wed Jun 27 2007]  [23:21:16]  <Hobbsee> all of those bits, in various levels of activity, depending on time
<Hobbsee> [03:22]  <Hobbsee> [Wed Jun 27 2007]  [23:21:32]  <Hobbsee> oh, and i managed to get off the irc council, but still go and do damage control with that.
<Hobbsee> pimp31415: ^
<pimp31415> ah and sorry about that hit the wrong button
<pimp31415> wow
<Hobbsee> hehe, yeah, it seems a bit like that
<pimp31415> well from one anonymous power? user thanx :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> it's fun
<pimp31415> hehe
<pimp31415> so you code a bit then?
<Hobbsee> no - veyr little
<Hobbsee> i can patch and whatnot, and write bits of bash, the odd bit of python, the odd bit of c++...
<pimp31415> oh and for nvidia the black window thing - taking out triplebuffer + adding force aiglx rendering seemed to fix black window problem in beryl
<pimp31415> ah
<pimp31415> well thats a good bit more than i can do
<Hobbsee> i've never written a c++ thing for ubuntu, though
<Hobbsee> not really touched python either
<pimp31415> i wish we could get friggan utorrent
<pimp31415> they coded it for the mac already
<pimp31415> should be able to port that fairly easily already ~_~
<Hobbsee> it's mainly bits of bash, knowing the archive, patching, taking patches from otehr places, etc
<pimp31415> yes yes i know wine... bah
<Hobbsee> heh
<pimp31415> also i noticed that the ntfs-3g drivers use a lot of cpu from here - wonder what that's about
<Hobbsee> it's probably on crack.  *shrugs*
<pimp31415> lol
<Hobbsee> never used it - i value my data a bit more than that.
<pimp31415> my poor system is a pos so i'm happy it works fairly smoothly anyway
<ompaul> pimp31415, it is the fs that should be abandoned ;-)
<ompaul> step into the light and use real fs's :-)
<pimp31415> ompaul, while i might agree with you - we should either make a better fat or make a better windows driver for ext3
<pimp31415> ompaul, i use ext3/reiser/ntfs depending on the partition
<ompaul> reiser ...
<pimp31415> i atm am only tri booting
<ompaul> I have not used that in years
<pimp31415> edgy / xp / gutsy
<pimp31415> reiser is great
<Hobbsee> why edgy?
<ompaul> ext3 for /boot a and xfs after that
<pimp31415> take a look at how it speeds up access on dirs with lots of small files
<pimp31415> xfs eh
<pimp31415> how is that at a sudden shutdown - power los for instance?
<Hobbsee> pimp31415: reiser's fun when it dies while booting, when it's connected to a projector, in front of a whole lot of developers
<ompaul> pimp31415, not bad
<pimp31415> Hobbsee, lol
<ompaul> Hobbsee, please not in public :)
<awerner32> where can i download the most recent build gutsy
<pimp31415> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<Hobbsee> ompaul: *grin*
<Hobbsee> ompaul: wasnt my system.  i didnt do a talk
<pimp31415> so ompaul i got some vids for linux+ - talk about mind numbingly boring - learned 3 things:
<pimp31415> 1. pwd 2. less is more
<pimp31415> ok learned 2 things and forgot one
<pimp31415> XD
<pimp31415> oh oh the init levels - which dont work the same in debian =/
<ompaul> Hobbsee, well I just have a memory of walking back down after the machine did not work withthe projector and fabbione saying you should have rebooted dude
<ompaul> and I nearly got sick
<pimp31415> ompaul, you were there?
<ompaul> pimp31415, yeap
<pimp31415> LOL
<pimp31415> thats almost as priceless as this vid one sec
<Hobbsee> ompaul: heh
<pimp31415> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ
<ompaul> pimp31415, why it never occurred to me was I have a projector in work and I have three laptops and they all work plugging in on the fly
<ompaul> pimp31415, then we paid through the nose for the projector
<ompaul> it is very forgiving
<ompaul> I was not in the day they bought it
<ompaul> they would not have been allowed spend that much :)
<pimp31415> ompaul, i dont know about rebooting
<pimp31415> most of the time redetecting stuff worx
<pimp31415> modprobe if you need to and restart x :P
<pimp31415> but yeh
<pimp31415> and watch that vid - pay specially attn to the last 30 sec
<pimp31415> its PRICELESS
<ompaul> yeah remember it when it was in the news
<ompaul> :)
<pimp31415> yeah hehehe
* ompaul wonders if I should put any effort into beryl at all
<ompaul> most of the time I sit in one of three windows
<ompaul> and work away
<pimp31415> well - what kinda effort would you put into it?
<pimp31415> it would be nice if the mouse scroll worked to change workspaces
<ompaul> install it, and work out how it works
<pimp31415> and it [on my system]  doesnt seem to deal with the viewports correctly
<pimp31415> ah
<ompaul> things like that
<pimp31415> well if you have a decent vid card i recommend turning on the wave :D
<ompaul> well I only have an olde card
<pimp31415> say your in xchat on beryl and have typed nothing in the chatlinething
<pimp31415> push backspace and the window grows a tad
<pimp31415> what kinda card ompaul ?
<pimp31415> and have you tried the compiz fusion stuff?
<ompaul>  product: RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)] 
<pimp31415> that should handle it fine if its what i think it is one sec
<mrsno> i couldn't go back to no beryl/compizfusion but in all honesty i turn of most of the plugins :)
<ompaul> pimp31415, well here is one for ya, I don't even know the different kinds of stuff
<mrsno> its nice to be able to control how much or how little of it you want running
<pimp31415> ompaul, its really easy to get going - the thing to watch for is your framerate
<pimp31415> but i can tell you on the 9200 my roomate insists on beryl
<pimp31415> XD
<ompaul> okay, so I can upgrade my card and get it all funky
* ompaul thinks if your going to play in the playground #
<pimp31415> http://lhansen.blogspot.com/2006/10/3d-desktop-beryl-and-xgl-on-ubuntu-edgy.html
<ompaul> do it with real topys
<ompaul> toys even
<pimp31415> i dont like the xgl stuff tho
<pimp31415> brb
<pimp31415> ok back
<ompaul> I should look at these
<pimp31415> the way i get it going for roomate is fairly simple actually
<pimp31415> install beryl-manager beryl and emerald-themes
<pimp31415> then change driver to um
<mrsno> ubuntu wiki has more up to date info really
<pimp31415> yeah we use ati driver
<pimp31415> make sure dri file mode thign is in config
<pimp31415> and your basically good to go
<pimp31415> might need a couple extra options but thats enough to restart x and go with it
<pimp31415> let me post his xorg for u
<pimp31415> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pimp31415> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29125/
<gnomefreak> SeveredCross: you do relize the intent of that repo is to test packages never intended to be upgraded to gutsy using those packages. and firefox-trunk and firefox-granparadiso are both broken something awful upstream i just havent gotten around to pulling them out yet
<pimp31415> gnomefreak, how is firefox broken?
<pimp31415> besides the darn mozilla-mplayer
<pimp31415> uuberstupid
<gnomefreak> pimp31415: cairo is causing crashes
<pimp31415> works great in epiphany btw
<pimp31415> ah
<gnomefreak> pimp31415: they changed the way firefox uses it and we are woriking on it :(
<DanaG> Has the "long freeze on Asian character sets" bug in Gran Paradiso been fixed yet?
<gnomefreak> pimp31415: -trunk and granparadiso not nomral ff
<pimp31415> Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_drawable_unref: assertion `GDK_IS_DRAWABLE (drawable)' failed <<--- new errors
<pimp31415> gnomefreak, ah
<gnomefreak> pimp31415: from?
<pimp31415> when switching themes with emerald in beryl
<pimp31415> specifically of course the window dressing themes
<gnomefreak> oh good
<pimp31415> but doesnt seem to effect useability
<gnomefreak> DanaG: i havent seen that bug yet
<gnomefreak> atleast that i remember
<pimp31415> also here's a question - i cant get my menus to go onto the panel - say applications > internet > hover on the actual menu and select add to panel > as a menu/drawer
<gnomefreak> this week is gonna be a layed back week (next 2 weeks if im lucky)
<gnomefreak> pimp31415: see compiz i think i have seen that bug before
<pimp31415> it was working for a minute then it wasnt so ive no idea what it was lol
<pimp31415> gnomefreak, same in beryl/compiz/metacity
<pimp31415> for the add menu thing
<pimp31415> but single apps add just fine lol
<gnomefreak> pimp31415: it works fine here without any desktop effects enabled (compiz uses metacity so maybe try disabling compiz)
<gnomefreak> see if that helps
<DanaG> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=357637
<pimp31415> yeah no desktop effects but let me try
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 357637 in GFX: Thebes "Loading time (Tp) of pages with Chinese text is unbearable" [Critical,Resolved: fixed] 
<gnomefreak> DanaG: ill look ty
<DanaG> Oh, apparently it's fixed.
<DanaG> Now if only I could make Gran Paradiso use Flash,
<gnomefreak> if it was recently it will show its face in 2.0.0.5
<DanaG> and make it replace firefox, and not be "firefox-trunk"
<gnomefreak> or alpha 7
<gnomefreak> it will hit in one of the dailies but dont expect to find it in repos for a while.
<pimp31415> yeah no go
<gnomefreak> upstream screwed up alot for alpha 6
* gnomefreak goes back to work :(
<pimp31415> DanaG, flash is working in granparadiso here
<Biagi> http://biagi.miniville.fr
<awerner32> hey say i can't get the gui installer to run is there a way to kill gdm and start x and run the gui installer without gnome or to install it sans the gui
<pimp31415> yeah
<pimp31415> install in the safe graphics mode its a common problem awerner32
<pimp31415> then it goes right into it
<pimp31415> and if that doesnt work im not sure if there is an alternate installer yet
<pimp31415> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<awerner32> ok if i start in safe graphics mode what is the command to start the installer/
<pimp31415> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-2/ yeah there's an alternate
<pimp31415> awerner32, when i did it it all worked normally
<pimp31415> safe graphics mode just booted right into what i expect the livecd to look like normally
<awerner32> ok
<awerner32> thank you
<pimp31415> no problem
<pimp31415> one suggestion awerner32
<pimp31415> while in livecd assuming it boots - open terminal install xchat or irssi so u can be here at the same time if you have problems
<pimp31415> there's a hanging problem on manual partitioning sometimes i just dont remember what fixed it on that one sorry
<pimp31415> lol
<awerner32> ok will do
<pimp31415> ok ^_^
<awerner32> brb
<pimp31415> cuthen
<awerner32_> ok i am booted into safe graphics mode although x failed on the original boot and i had to manually reconfigure it
<awerner32_> the installer froze on the partitioner
<awerner32_> well i think i am giving up with this and will try it agian in another month or so
<pimp31415> mm gkrellm does not have a menu entry in system tools or anywhere else by default - unless your running also the debian menu
<pimp31415> lol
<pimp31415> i told him it would probably pause there
<pimp31415> 6 minutes of patience eh
* pimp31415 sighs
<tretle> glad to see some activity today :D
<SeveredCross> Crap, Hobbsee left.
<SeveredCross> Anyone here know how the hell I can get apt to install after make-ing it?
<SeveredCross> I find the binaries, but it doesn't work...
<SeveredCross> Err, I don't know how to install them that is.
<mrsno> SeveredCross i have no idea of your prior conversation, but did you create .deb files? if so sudo dpkg -i foo.deb to install them, replacing foo with the package name
<SeveredCross> Nope, can't create deb files.
<SeveredCross> No way to do make install so checkinstall fails.
<SeveredCross> I know how to install with dpkg.
<mrsno> okay, not a clue then sorry :-)
<SeveredCross> She had uploaded a newer apt that fixed some problems with missing dependencies, but nobody has built it yet--I decided to build it for myself but don't know how to install it now.
<SeveredCross> <_>
<mrsno> how did you build it SeveredCross ? can you explain the process for me
<SeveredCross> I downloaded the tarball she had uploaded, did ./configure and make
<SeveredCross> The usual way to build things. :)
<pimp31415> did you have the things you need to compile it correctly?
<SeveredCross> Yep.
<SeveredCross> I did apt-get build-dep apt beforehand.
<pimp31415> sure there's not something wieerd?
<pimp31415> bah
<SeveredCross> Make finished correctly, so it's not that that's the problem.
<pimp31415> build-dep means nothing
<pimp31415> finishing make correctly means only a little
<SeveredCross> Well, make finished without any errors if it makes you feel any better?
<pimp31415> lol
* SeveredCross shrugs.
* pimp31415 shrugs back
<SeveredCross> I'll double-check the COMPILING file.
<pimp31415> lol
<mrsno> ok well reading the maintainers guide should be helpful, the ubuntu version i seen on http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Deb_Guide
<pimp31415> let mke know how it goes?
<pimp31415> *me
<SeveredCross> Things you need to compile apt:
<pimp31415> i have those exact problems all the time lol
<pimp31415> what i need is a workstation metapackage
<pimp31415> which installs like 4 gigs of stuff ppl dont normally need
<pimp31415> so i can compile my 3 packages perfectly >_<
<SeveredCross> gcc, g++, make, ar, sh, awk, sed, a C library with the usual POSIX functions and a BSD socket layer.
<SeveredCross> Make 3.74 or so, gcc > 2.8..
<SeveredCross> I have all of those things.
<pimp31415> mm
<pimp31415> wierd
<SeveredCross> Hmm..
<SeveredCross> I thinK I'm getting somewhere with it.
<SeveredCross> The maintainers guide is helping.
<SeveredCross> Fuckshit.
<SeveredCross> I got it to build the deb but for some reason it still won't actually provide libapt-pkg-libc6.5-6-4.4
<kingrayray> hello friends
<kingrayray> who uses xmms2 here :)
<tretle> "(21:23:50) SeveredCross: Fuckshit." your Jason Mewes aren't you! :D
<kingrayray> I see
<tretle> kingrayray I don't use xmms2
<kingrayray> me neither. I did like an hour ago
<kingrayray> lol
<tretle> haven't tried xmms to be honest
<tretle> started off with amarok then banshee, then rhythmbox
<tretle> i dont like mono
<tretle> :)
<kingrayray> I don't like GUI's
<kingrayray> lol
<kingrayray> well not for music at least
<tretle> terminal is usually quicker for most things but music needs i would doubt very much :D
<tretle> creating ques etc
<tretle> no thanks :D
<kingrayray> you should really try mpd + ncmpc then lol
<kingrayray> I've been using mpd for like, 3 years now
<tretle> I need a new keyboard, i spilled glue on this one last year and the key's have been a bit annoying ever since
<tretle> llol
<tretle> grrr
<tretle> :D
<tretle> just took a look at some screenshots for gxmms2, it looks freaking horrible :D
<kingrayray> http://hem.bredband.net/kaw/ncmpc/screenshots.html
<kingrayray> that is my fav app for handing music
<tretle> :D
<tretle> a keep it simple guy :D
<kingrayray> because when you get your playlist set up, you just close it
<kingrayray> no need to keep it running
<kingrayray> because a daemon is playing the music :)
<tretle> nice
<kingrayray> I play anarchy online a lot so I use a cli app ;p
<kingrayray> so I can ctrl+alt+f2 over and change the music
<tretle> brb
<sacater> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QADays
<tretle> back
<tretle> "anarchy online" bah humbug
<tretle> :D
<tretle> what a terrible game
<kingrayray> pff
<tretle> been playing warsow lately
<kingrayray> its like the only mmo I've played that didn't make me wanna quit
<tretle> the mmorpg im waiting for is the new elite game
<tretle> ll
<tretle> lol
<tretle> warsow is a great game, been playing that lately, brings a good name to pen source linux native gameing
<tretle> though I think there is a huge lack of open source storey based polished games out there
<tretle> warsow is nice and polished :D
<tretle> to play the latest version it uninstalled the broken libcurl4 package though :/ and open office :D lol
<tretle> hint hint
<tretle> lol
<kingrayray> are you trying to get me to install warsow
<tretle> if your using gutsy id advice not at the moment
<tretle> until libcurl is fixed
<tretle> im very happy with gutsy as a whole right now to be honest
<tretle> compiz worked from the get go
<tretle> :D
<kingrayray> I've never had problems with compiz in the first place
<tretle> never did that before on my machine, used to have horrible problems with it
<kingrayray> I hate how the appearance configuation takes a week and a half to open
<tretle> opens relatively quick for me
<tretle> I'm using beryl instead of compiz fusion at the moment though
<kingrayray> as am I
<tretle> find its more stable
<tretle> and compiz fusion doesn't "yet" have the customizing features I want
<kingrayray> compiz fusion sounds like a carbonated beverage
<kingrayray> it should be
<tretle> they should have just called it fusion
<tretle> doesn't matter anyway, as long as they have stopped bickering over the name and started doing some work :D
<tretle> seriously considering installing the 64bit version of gutsy on my machine
<tretle> wondering if id see much of a performance boost
<mrsno> tretle i dont see/feel any different here on the desktop with 64bit vs 32
<tretle> Hmmmmm... maybe i wasted my money last year getting a dual core 64bit AMD processor :D
<mrsno> im sure the dual cores will benefit more than the 64bit instructions :-) unless you aer serving/have >4gig of ram
<tretle> well I have 1 gig at the moment, plan to add another 3 gigs soon but need to find a new apartment first :D
<tretle> Its going to be my media center pc/ media server once ubuntu media center comes out :D
<tretle> then I'll have another system as my desktop
<tretle> :P
<ponicg> heh Q6600 for your next build, TreMobyl
<ponicg> err tretle
<ponicg> lol
<tretle> Also have to get some new hardrives, i was thinking3 or four terabytes
<ponicg> $250 for 4 cores
<tretle> Yeah, Im holding off for AMD's new chipset
<tretle> this is a socket am2 machine
<ponicg> Heh - I'm gonna holdon to my desktop for a bit - Athlon 64 x2 3800+ w/2GB ram on the 939 platform
<ponicg> decent for now.
<tretle> so i'll need to get a new motherboard for amd's new processor anyway
<ponicg> heh but you can't beat 4 cores of gooey goodness for $250
<ponicg> :-p
<tretle> amd or intel
<tretle> intel dont do true multicore
<tretle> thats what AMD's new processor is going to be
<tretle> true quad core computing
<tretle> not just cores bolted together
<tretle> ubuntu has come a long way since dapper :D
<tretle> planet gnome seems to be f+cked
<tretle> i mean it needs a fsck
<tretle> :D
#ubuntu+1 2008-06-30
<lymeca> Will Kubuntu Intrepid ship with KDE 4.1.x?
<rsk> we will see
<lymeca> What's in it now?
<lymeca> 3.5.9?
<guy_> do kubuntu 8.10 questions fit here? or is there another channel for that?
<JontheEchidna> lymeca: 4.0.83 (4.1 beta2)
<JontheEchidna> guy_: I believe this is suitable for both
<lymeca> JontheEchidna: So if KDE 4.1 beta is already in there, then wouldn't the default KDE version for Kubuntu 8.10 pesumably be the latest in the 4.1.x series instead of 3.5.x?
<JontheEchidna> lymeca: Yes
<lymeca> Okay thank you
<guy_> Ok.  I guess the main problems I have are that X doesn't work on a "normal" boot - I have to select the recovery option and have it try to reconfigure the xserver.  After that it boots, but I dont have sound.
<guy_> This is a laptop with intel 915 video, and I also can't seem to find the drivers like I could with Hardy and previous.
<guy_> Is there a way to find them?
<RAOF> guy_: How did you find drivers with Hardy.  Alternatively, what drivers are you talking about?
<guy_> I think the i915 driver came up with adept/synaptic.  There isn't any "i915" driver that I can find with Intrepid.
<guy_> However, my screen resolution is 1280x800 - which is what is should be....
<guy_> It's like X is working like it should upon a recovery boot, but fails with a normal boot.
<guy_> the xorg.conf file is very sparse - so I don't know where the settings are being kept.
<coir-intrepid> Anyone using VMWare to install Intrepid? I had to go into failsafe terminal and do an upgrade to get Intrepid to boot.
<coir-intrepid> Properly, anyway
<coir-intrepid> GNOME wouldn't start-up. Not sure if that is report-worthy or anything.
<RAOF> guy_: Check /var/log/Xorg.0.log -
<RAOF> guy_: That'll tell you what driver is being used (and, failing problems at your end, it'll be the intel driver).
<RAOF> They're installed by default, of course, and X now autodetects the correct driver, so we don't specify it in xorg.conf.
<guy_> the xorg.log looks like it found all of the intel chipset - 945GM chipset, using i915_dri.so and screen set to 1280x800.  Anything else that could cause X to lock up?
<guy_> By lock up, I mean that when I do a normal boot [using the non-recovery entry for the 2.6.26 kernel in grub], the boot goes normal up until it tries X, and then everything stops.  I can't even get terminals with F1, etc.  It just hangs everything.
<RAOF> That seems odd, and I'm not entirely sure how you'd go about debugging it.
<derekS> is webboard broken for everyone? Its the applet that posts to pastebin.... seems that it doesn't work for any pastebins (i think it sends the wrong posts)
<bazhang> derekS, you mean pastebinit?
<bazhang> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-1 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 88 kB
<DanaG> argh, I curse PulseAudio and GStreamer... or rather, the way they don't play well together.
<RAOF> Really?
<DanaG> Pausing gstreamer apps makes the Pulse server eat CPU... and if I don't disable the cpulimiter in PulseAudio, then it KILLS the pulseaudio server.
<DanaG> Try playing an MP3 file, or something, with totem.  When it finishes, it sometimes goes into that state (even though that's not even "paused"!
<DanaG> s/!/)!/
<DanaG> Same with quodlibet.
<DanaG> I have to actually QUIT the media player app, because I can't use pause.
<RAOF> Not for me.
<DanaG> Odd.
<RAOF> At least with either banshee or rhthmbox.
<DanaG> Try other apps, then.  Totem and Quodlibet, for example.
<RAOF> Nope, not totem.
<RAOF> Although the music does go a bit wierd for a second after resuming playback.
<RAOF> (ie: it changes pitch)
<DanaG> Odd.
<DanaG> I wonder why it doesn't eat CPU for you.
<RAOF> Because I am the Gnome masta!
<RAOF> Gnome loves me, KDE breaks as soon as I look at it.
<DanaG> Hmm, I was thinking it might be an issue with the codec... but nope, both mp3 and ogg do it.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: i keep getting the opposite :(
<Hobbsee> it's depressiong
<Hobbsee> -o
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Have you tried KDE4 with two screens?
<Hobbsee> although, i don't think the installer died this time when installing ubuntu, so...
<Hobbsee> RAOF: nope - i try not to use my old laptop.
<RAOF> It's so broken I don't know where to start reporting bugs.
<DanaG>  default-sample-channels = 6
<DanaG> That's one difference I have set.
<RAOF> Mayhap.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I swapped the login and logout sounds, so I get only the "short" sound on hotplug, not the long sound (that interrupts music).
<RAOF> I use two screens by default, and KDE4 really doesn't handle that at all.  Pretty much everything from the desktop plasmoid to the panel to the display capplet doesn't like dual-head :).
<DanaG> On a positive note... ALSA capture on my onboard audio chip somehow unbroke with the new kernel.
<RAOF> Wooo!
<DanaG> And I have a stereo mic jack... woot.
<DanaG> So I can switch between line-in and headset-mic without changing any switches or anything.
<DanaG> If Valve would make native Linux versions of their games (with surround sound support!), I could just about ditch Windows, actually.
<DanaG> In fact, I've taken to watching my stuff under Linux, even if it doesn't have hardware H.264 acceleration.
<DanaG> My CPU is fast enough to do it (at least for 720P), and no Windows apps I have will use acceleration anyway.
<DanaG> And in Windows apps, I have to manually specify whether to downmix to stereo or leave as surround.
 * RAOF gets better quality video scaling under linux (than he would under Windows).
<DanaG> When in Linux, PulseAudio does it automatically.
<DanaG> One bummer: Audigy2 can't do 24-bit 96-khz audio in Linux.
<DanaG> At least, not on the surround51 device.
<RAOF> On the off chance you're a bat, and can tell the difference between 44.1 and 96KHz :P
<RAOF> I'm not so sure about 16bit vs 24bit, though.
<DanaG> My onboard audio chip can actually do 24-192, even on capture.
<DanaG> Audigy2 can only do 96KHz on capture.
<RAOF> On the other hand, the onboard chip is likely to be poorly shielded.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: i just don't like the themes of kde4 :(
<Hobbsee> it looks very much unlike gnome now, too
<RAOF> Hobbsee: I find it a pitty that KDE4 is so broken; while fiddling around there are definitely some nice touches, and I quite like the visual style.
<RAOF> Hm.  I should probably contact the screensaver-settings author.  It might be nice to have it in Intrepid, but it'll require a new release.
<RAOF> It'd be nice to have a way to edit screensaver themes.
<emma> I think I will install intrepid pretty soon.
<emma> I might as well since I am in this channel and I will be here forever. *smiles*
<Hobbsee> RAOF: before ffe?  yeah, that might be an idea.
<emma> :)
<Hobbsee> emma: i hope you know what you're doing, then - seeing as base-level support usually isn't provided...
<RAOF> Yeah.  I'm doing some code gardening on it now.  At some point I'll need to get a global understanding, but there's plenty to do with only local changes ;).
 * Hobbsee should stop being lazy and write some emails.
<RAOF> Intriguing.  How does one get in contact with someone with no public email address?
<jbroome> staple your thesis to their door
<Hobbsee> irc?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I wish somebody would fix the rss-glx presets.
<RAOF> DanaG: The power is _yours_! </planet>
<RAOF> Seriously.  Grab the source, patch the .desktops, submit the debdiff.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rss-glx/+bug/129142
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 129142 in rss-glx "Really Slick Screensavers use 100% CPU" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and the "Jiggly" preset in solarwinds... should be disabled.
<RAOF> DanaG: These are all really simple tasks an interested layman could perform ;)
<DanaG> It's actually physiologically dangerous, I'd say -- it somehow manages to accomplish the rare achievement of being both siezure-inducing AND nauseating at the same time.
<DanaG> Give it a try some time =þ
<DanaG> As long as you're not epileptic, that is.
<DanaG> Bonus points for running it at unbounded frame rate.
 * Hobbsee kicks her proxy
<Hobbsee> now, whatever that did...it wasn't nice.
<Hobbsee> anyone getting interesting problems with gnome-panel?
<Hobbsee> it only partially generating, or not coming back for 1+ mins after you kill it?
<hyperair> i've just upgraded from hardy to intrepid, and now i can't start x, or modprobe nvidia
<hyperair> what happened to /sbin/lrm-video?
<hyperair> it seems to have disappeared completely
<RAOF> Yup.
<RAOF> There isn't any nvidia driver at the moment.  Welcome to Alpha 1.
<RAOF> The way the nvidia (and fglrx) driver(s) are packaged is going to change, IIUC.
<hyperair> i see
<hyperair> so until then i can't use intrepid eh
<hyperair> or stick to the nv driver
<RAOF> Or nouveau :)
<hyperair> what?
<hyperair> nouveau eh
<RAOF> Indeed, nouveau.
<pheeror> pff, nvidia  ...
<DanaG> My next laptop is going to be ATI.
<DanaG> I'm sick and tired of my nvidia, for sure.
<RAOF> !nouveau | hyperair, if you're interested:
<ubottu> hyperair, if you're interested:: Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<hyperair> it's in intrepid?
<hyperair> imo lrm-video should be kept around until they're ready to push out the change
<TheInfinity> interesting project after nvidia said that they will never open specs ...
<RAOF> TheInfinity: It's been going on for some time.  Which particular "we won't release specs" are you thinking of? :)
<TheInfinity> dont know the interview, was an interview where nvidia said that they will code their own css drivers in future, not supporting any oss driver
<pheeror> their bad
<dv_> i tried to upgrade, but it failed. something about libghc6-cairo-dev failing to install
<dv_> it installed all the packages, then dumped me back on the desktop. i rebooted and it mostly works, except there don't seem to be any nvidia drivers (?) so for the moment i'm stuck at 800x600
<MaximLevitsky> Are bugreports for Interpid ok for now?
<MaximLevitsky> I noticed that latest initramfs-update update broke usplash
<MaximLevitsky> It seens that something sets console to text mode (I use framebuffer)
<MaximLevitsky> Reverted back, and it work again
<napsy_> how to tell diff to recirsively check dir1 and dir2 but only .c and .h files?
<wers> is this officially the new official human theme? http://arstechnica.com/news.media/ub3.png
<pheeror> official? no idea, it's the theme in intrepid
<pheeror> hope, it will be changed :-)
<lamalex> thank god
<pheeror> at first, i thought the theme mechanism went off, sorry ...
<lamalex> Why are they designing dark themes? This is 2008, Light and clean is what is in right now
<Pici> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Intrepid has more info
<Pici> lamalex: Perhaps, but dark themes have worked poorly in gnome before, especially when using Fierfox.
<lamalex> Pici: even more reason /not/ to use one
<pheeror> further more, it looks ugly with web pages - because most of them are in light colors
<pheeror> it can be a nice theme though, but making it default one is risky imo
<hyperair> i wish they'd get lrm up and working
<hyperair> i thought i could switch back to ubuntu from archlinux, then everything began malfunctioning because hardy is a few versions back from archlinux in terms of quite a number of software
<hyperair> and then
<hyperair> i upgrade to intrepid
<hyperair> and i see a wonderful black screen
<hyperair> woo hoo
<pheeror> stay with arch then
<pheeror> ubuntu isn't bleeding edge distro
<hyperair> well usually ubuntu+1 is
<Hobbsee> with a bit too much blood atm, apparently
<wers> hmm. how do l install the theme on hardy? (for testing purposes :D)
<pheeror> see the link above
<pheeror> and checkout https://launchpad.net/~kwwii/+archive
<hyperair> Hobbsee: yeah very true
<lamalex> Is there a bleeding edge Ubuntu derivative?
<lamalex> I know there isn't an official one
<lamalex> but is there a sid of the ubuntu world?
<rsk> lamalex, come to #ubuntu+1
<hyperair> that would be nice
<rsk> ops.
<hyperair> aren't we already in #ubuntu+1?
<lamalex> haha yes
<rsk> no there isn't
<rsk> only alpha>beta>rc>final
<Hobbsee> lamalex: i don't think so.
<hyperair> meh. imo sid is more stable than ubuntu+1
<rsk> and new cycle every 6 months
<rsk> hyperair: then use sid
<hyperair> lazy to install it
<BUGabundo_work> hi there
<BUGabundo_work> anybody knows how I can get my nVidia card to work with 2.6.26.2 ??
<rsk> use the nv driver
<Laney> Does the alpha fail to boot for anyone else in qemu/kvm?
<BUGabundo_work> rsk: why won't the proprietary work?
<Laney> (installer)
<BUGabundo_work> it tried to build the modules....
<rsk> it dosen't suppory 2.6.26 yet afaik
<rsk> support
<BUGabundo_work> they say they do
<pheeror> because linux kernel doesn't have stable abi? just a guess
<rsk> well something else then
<pheeror> where did you get 2.6.26.2 btw?
<rsk> im guessing ibex
<BUGabundo_work> "Added preliminary support for Linux 2.6.26."
<pheeror> hmm ... 2.6.26-rc8
<BUGabundo_work> pheeror: using 8.10 here
<pheeror> don't mind me
<BUGabundo_work> so, I can't use the card ?
<BUGabundo_work> just with the open source driver?
<pheeror> I just want my 2.6.26 to boot, so i hoped there is a newer version
<pheeror> yes
<BUGabundo_work> shouldn't the 2.6.24.18 kernel work ?
<BUGabundo_work> even sound won't work on 2.6.26
<BUGabundo_work> no restrited module build yet
<pheeror> I also have to use the 2.6.24 kernel in intrepid
<pheeror> but no idea if there are nvidia drivers for 2.6.24 in intrepid
<pheeror> at least, you can use their crappy installer
<Pici> Wasnt someone saying something about LRM not being in or not working for intrepid currently?
<BUGabundo_work> I did, pheeror
<pheeror> with 2.6.24 kernel
<BUGabundo_work> it build everything from scrach for the kernel
<BUGabundo_work> ahh . I meant for .26
<BUGabundo_work> but after the boot X didn't like it, and left me with 800x600
<pheeror> did it work (for .26)?
<BUGabundo_work> selecting NV got me 1280x800 back
<pheeror> ;-)
<BUGabundo_work> I can't be sure, since X won't run any higher then 800px
<BUGabundo_work> can't use it like that
<pheeror> i'm glad I have intel gpu
<BUGabundo_work> even displayconfig-gtk has some trouble allowing me to select the driver
<BUGabundo_work> like it won't find it
<BUGabundo_work> I HAD and intel, and upgraded to nVidia
<BUGabundo_work> Intel GPU suck, but at least it would stand anytjhing I did with X11
<BUGabundo_work> lousy 2 monitor, no TV out
<BUGabundo_work> bah
<BUGabundo_work> humm is 8.10 alpha1 bootble via HTTP (inetboot) ?
<BUGabundo_work> its an alternate CD so I'm not sure
<pheeror> compiz working out of the box (even in livecd) and good 2d perforemence, lot of us don't need anything more from a gpu
<pheeror> that's why i'm really happy with intel open-source attitude
<pheeror> whatever
<hyperair> except that compiz doesn't work out of the box because of nvidia
<derekS> hyperair: compiz doesn't work because of nvidia? really?
<hyperair> eh yes
<hyperair> because nvidia isn't open?
<hyperair> so it can't be included in the livecd?
<derekS> oh, just on the live cd
<derekS> :)
<hyperair> well it's not enabled out of the box either
<hyperair> because it'll piss off some open source zealots
<bazhang> not the actual reason
<hyperair> oh isit?
<hyperair> then what's the actual reason
<bazhang> the same reason codecs are not included.
<pheeror> gpl license ?
<bazhang> software patents in some regions (ie lawsuits)
<hyperair> ah right
<hyperair> annoying patents
<bazhang> but the zealotry is a good reason too :)
<joaopinto> hum. isn't the nvidia binary driver freely redistributable ?
<bazhang> is it gpl'd?
<derekS> does compiz work with any vid cards out of the box?
<bazhang> derekS, the basic stuff yes
<derekS> bazhang: what do you mean?
<bazhang> wobbly windows
<derekS> oh gotcha
<joaopinto> it is not GPL, but there is no strict requirement to be, in order to be distributed with other GPL soft
<joaopinto> bazhang, the nvidia driver is freely distribution, your comparison with the codecs which are illegal in some countires is not valid, for the nvidia case it is an open source policy decision
 * bazhang heads to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ASULutzy> So I'm sure this question gets asked 100 times a day in here, anyone have a link for the Intrepid alpha image?
<pheeror> yeah, but it's kinda secret
<pheeror> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/alpha-1/
<pheeror> sorry ;-)
<ASULutzy> ;) thanks
<BUGabundo_work> pheeror: you forgot to tell him, that there is only for alternate cd lol
<BUGabundo_work> and he can always use the daily
<verb3k> My alpha installation boots up correctly, but the screen is missed up. It's like 8 screens intersecting in each other, what could be the problem?
<Ergo^> hllo
<Ergo^> how usable is interpid atm ?
<pheeror> depends
<pheeror> mostly problems with nvidia blob
<Ergo^> well i dont want to compare it to debian lenny, but i was thinking how it would perform on desktop
<pheeror> works perfectly on my laptop
<pheeror> ok, 2.6.26 kernel doesn't boot ;-)
<Ergo^> can you specify what problems with nvidia there  are ? i actually have one of those ;P
<Ergo^> LOL
<Ergo^> :D
 * Ergo^ wishies ubuntu unstables would be as stable as debian oned
<Ergo^> s/oned/ones
<pheeror> i don't know much about the nvidia problem
<Ergo^> hmm, cant find anything about new kernel not booting....
<pheeror> it's my personal problem
<jonpackard> Hello. Is anybody else getting kernel panics booting Intrepid as a guest in virtualbox-ose? It will boot but sometimes takes a few tries.
<jonpackard> I get: Kernel panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt... BUG: unable to handle kernel
<jonpackard> Has anybody been able to install virtualbox guest additions successfully? I can't get the kernel module to compile.
<jonpackard> Does anybody have an opinion on the new human theme in Intrepid? I like the way that it looks but I have trouble reading it.. I'm colorblind though so don't mind me. =)
<RAdams> howdy. Would adding the intrepid repos give me access to the .25 kernel?
<RAOF> No.
<RAOF> You'd get a .26 kernel, but likely break all sorts of stuff.
<RAdams> RAOF: So installing the .26 kernel would likely break a lot of things even if I didn't boot into it from GRUB?
<RAOF> No, but adding the Intrepid repos likely would.
<RAdams> RAOF: Well... here's the main thing... I use the b43 proprietary driver for my wlan... I believe there's a fix to the module in the .25 and higher kernels... I compared the code side by side and it seems the bug which is causing me panics is resolved in these higher kernels. I was thinking of adding the intrepid repos to get the ubuntu-rolled kernel. What do you recommend?
<RAOF> RAdams: Adding anything from intrepid to fix a bug is like pouring petrol on a fire to put it out :)
<RAdams> haha, point well taken
<RAOF> That said... if you were to download the linux-image-2.6.26-2-generic and l-r-m packages from packages.ubuntu.com, you could try it.
<RAdams> I was running gutsy from close to this stage in development, mainly because I had the time.. it was an adventure.
<RAdams> oh, I'll try that
<RAOF> But if you're looking to provide enough information to fix the bug, you probably want to build the kernel from git.
<RAOF> That way you can also test candidate patches, etc.
<RAOF> There's a page on wiki.ubuntu.com describing this; I think it's KernelGitGuide
<RAdams> ok, I'll check that out :)
<DanaG> Odd... rt2500pci has the device ID for my wireless card... but rt2x00 does not!
<DanaG> ANybody know how to manually bind a driver to a device?
<DanaG> Oh, I see... rt2x00pci is not the actual driver's name!
<RAOF> Heh.
#ubuntu+1 2008-07-01
<baileyweiler> hey all, has anyone tried to install the nvidia drivers from the nvidia site and gotten a message that a Xen Kernel is installed?
<RAOF> Yup.  Anyone who's tried to install the drivers from nvidia.com has seen that message :)
<baileyweiler> hahaha, awesome
<baileyweiler> nice to know Nvidia loves us
<RAOF> There's a patch on ubuntuforums, in the Intrepid section.
<baileyweiler> dandy, thanks
<DanaG> argh, ralink rt2500 doesn't work.
<bazhang> DanaG, is this an external pcmcia card
<DanaG> Yeah.
<DanaG> Cardbus, rather. (I'm kind of ****-retentive on that (and yes, the asterisks are me hitting '*'))
<DanaG> Also, the LEDs act a bit oddly.
<DanaG> The "power" LED blinks on activity.... and the "activity" LED.... does nothing.
<bazhang> while the company ralink is nice as far as OSS goes, their cards are just not that good in my experience.
<DanaG> Yeah, and the antenna is rather suck-tacular.
<bazhang> took me two weeks straight of sleepless work to get it going on Suse 10 (back in the day)
<DanaG> I wonder if even Broadcom works any better.
<bazhang> much.
<RAOF> Can you get cardbus intel cards?  'Cause they Just Work.
<DanaG> I think you can, actually.
<DanaG> One interesting thing I wish somebody still sold:
<DanaG> oh heck, I might be better off ndiswrapping the card.
<DanaG> warning, pdf: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=4&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.minipci.biz%2Fvytek_ps_cardbus_Instructions_07-04.pdf&ei=-XppSIH4MJKOsAPLvJGnDQ&usg=AFQjCNGQwTHy0nN4SOdNgJaehxWmi8b-Bw&sig2=OilrS649eGi1jo3vahtVdQ
<DanaG> argh, damn googlified links!
<DanaG> http://www.minipci.biz/vytek_ps_cardbus_Instructions_07-04.pdf
<DanaG> Hmm, for ndiswrapping (yes, using it as a verb)... are 98/Me, 2k, or XP drivers better to use?
 * RAOF shrugs.
<DanaG> Oh heck, it doesn't even work with ndiswrapper.
<bazhang> iirc the 98 worked the best.
<bazhang> for relative values of best :)
<ASULutzy> Wow, I'm very impressed with Intrepid, even though it's alpha 1
<ASULutzy> My wireless works out of the box (although the light still has the "off" color, should I report this?)
<bazhang> report all :)
<ASULutzy> bazhang: To be fair, I haven't restarted yet, I should try that before I can be 100% sure the light is staying orange and not turning blue ;)
<bazhang> :)
<DanaG> Odd: my onboard audio device goes silent when the volume hits 50% or lower.
<derekS> how is the best way to determine a crash? my intrepid system has been crashing, i think i narrowed it down based on what i am doing (narrowed down to network) but i want to be sure, any suggestions?
<DanaG> What behavior are you getting?
<derekS> DanaG: kernel crash. everything freezes, cant even ssh in
<derekS> i have tried all the sysrq stuff, doesn't work
<ASULutzy> Is there anyway to load up Intrepid's theme in hardy? I like it a lot
<derekS> ASULutzy: which is the new theme? mine looks like the old?
<DanaG> Hmm, does caps lock start blinking?  If so, that's a kernel panic.
<ASULutzy> The dark theme?
<DanaG> One thing that helps: switch to a console so you'll be able to actually read the panic message.
<derekS> DanaG: i don't believe so
<derekS> but i can't get to a console
<derekS> everything is locked up
<derekS> ASULutzy: them name
<derekS> ?
<ASULutzy> Hmmm, how do I mount a samba drive? Apparently smbmount doesn't exist anymore?
<ASULutzy> derekS: The theme doesn't have a name, it's just listed as "custom", it looks very similar to Hardy's theme except it's dark
<derekS> ASULutzy: oh, i gotta check it out, i think i customized mine a while ago, so i have the old stuff
<DanaG> What I mean is, got there _before_ the lockup.
<ASULutzy> derekS: A while ago? I thought alpha one just came out like, this week?
<ASULutzy> derekS: You must have installed Intrepid realllllll early ;)
<derekS> ASULutzy: i did
<derekS> day 1
<derekS> i have a stable and an ubuntu+1 machine
<ASULutzy> So how do I mount a samba share? smbmount doesn't work?
<derekS> but its updated frequently...
<DanaG> I upgraded to it when I saw that it had a newer PulseAudio version.
<derekS> ASULutzy: i don't use samba
<derekS> DanaG: so any suggestions?
<ASULutzy> derekS: Yea, I just got rid of OpenSuse 11 to play with Intrepid... Intrepid has about as much polish lol
<ASULutzy> Oh, I need to install smbfs to get smbmount, duh
<jbroome> :)
<ASULutzy> I hope they stick with the dark Gnome theme, it's really clean looking, and easy on the eyes
<ASULutzy> With a darker wallpaper this would look very slick
<DanaG> My current theme: http://picpaste.com/screenshot-orange-nodoka.png
<ASULutzy> Stuck with Hardy's wallpaper though... I guess art isn't a high priority for alpha1
<ASULutzy> I'll take a screen shot of how it looks now and drop it there, one sec
<ASULutzy> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_1.png
<ASULutzy> http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot_1.1214876665.png
<bazhang> DanaG, nice :)
<DanaG> I like that gtk engine.
<DanaG> Fedora uses the same engine, but their gtkrc isn't as nice.
<G_009> selecting pulseaudio outputs sound thru pcsp
<hyperair> sudo rmmod snd_pcsp
<hyperair> and blacklist it
<ASULutzy> Why doesn't ssh work in Intrepid?
<ASULutzy> Could someone please help? I'm completely unable to connect to my ssh server running hardy (I'm using Intrepid) I've copied over my key from the hardy install, and the configuration files are the same, but Intrepid refuses to connect. My desktop verifies that I have connected in /var/log/auth.log but I never get a $USER@host:-$ prompt on the client side...
<ASULutzy> This seems to be like a pretty big bug?
<ASULutzy> Restarting the client and booting into Hardy and everything is fine
<ASULutzy> This is weird, I can connect to my ssh server (it's running Hardy) while I'm running hardy with no problems, in Intrepid, I've copied over ~/.ssh/identity from the Hardy install as well as made sure the config files (/etc/ssh/ssh_config) are the same in Hardy and Intrepid, but I'm able to connect in Hardy, and not in Intrepid. if I try ssh 192.168.0.102 in Intrepid it just hangs and I never get a $USER@host:-$ prompt, but checking /va
<RAOF> ETOOLONG
<Hydrogen> thats what she said
<ASULutzy> Nice
<ASULutzy> I've added some output to a pastebin, if anyone wants to take a look at that
<ASULutzy> ﻿﻿This is weird, I can connect to my ssh server (it's running Hardy) while I'm running hardy with no problems, in Intrepid, I've copied over ~/.ssh/identity from the Hardy install as well as made sure the config files (/etc/ssh/ssh_config) are the same in Hardy and Intrepid, but I'm able to connect in Hardy, and not in Intrepid. if I try ssh 192.168.0.102 in Intrepid it just hangs and I never get a $USER@host:-$ prompt, but checki
<RAOF> ASULutzy: That text remains too long for IRC.
<Hydrogen> no, you just remain absolutely useless
<Hydrogen> oh
<Hydrogen> I see
<Hydrogen> yes
<Hydrogen> EUSEMORENEWLINES
<RAOF> ASULutzy: And to address your actual comment - this text is entered via ssh from an Intrepid box to a Hardy box.
<ASULutzy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24127/ <it's b0rked. please help. works in hardy. dont work in intrepid. same key copied from hardy to intrepid, kthx
<ASULutzy> RAOF: heh, well, I've copied over ~/.ssh/identity from the hardy boot to the intrepid boot, and the config files are exactly the same. It works in Hardy, doesn't work in Intrepid.
<ASULutzy> RAOF: I can md5sum them to prove it? :P
<RAOF> Hm.  That looks pretty working.
<ASULutzy> RAOF: exactly
<RAOF> At least; it's not failing pubkey auth.
<ASULutzy> RAOF: And the server says it's successfully connected me (in /var/log/auth.log) the only problem is the terminal just sits there
<ASULutzy> RAOF: I never get a prompt that says $USER@desktop:-$
<RAOF> Yeah.  It might be worth trying a different terminal emulator?
<ASULutzy> RAOF: Which are you feeling lucky with?
<RAOF> xterm has a certain retro charm.
<RAOF> There's always an actual terminal option, too.
<ASULutzy> RAOF: I'll try both. xterm has (at a glance) the exact same output but still no ryan@desktop:-$
<ASULutzy> I'll try tty1
<ASULutzy> looks the same... the worst part is I can't ctrl+c to stop it or anything
<ASULutzy> I'm totally clueless right now....
<RAOF> Yeah.
<ASULutzy> All the outputs say I've connected successfully
<ASULutzy> on both sides
<ASULutzy> netstat -t agrees
<RAOF> I seem to recall this happening before, but I can't remember how it resolved.
<ASULutzy> lol, netstat -t shows that I have 3 estanlished ssh connections with the desktop, but I can't actually send stuff in any of them...
<ASULutzy> I'll read over ssh_config, although the md5sum of the one in the hardy install and the intrepid install are the same... So not sure how much that'll help
<ASULutzy> eb59056334fffc55e9f308f0e2315c38  /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<ASULutzy> eb59056334fffc55e9f308f0e2315c38  /media/hardy/etc/ssh/ssh_config
<ASULutzy> I call shenanigans.
<DanaG> Hmm, could your login shell itself be screwed up?
<DanaG> Try logging in with whatever it is that lets you not run your profile, and such.
<DanaG> I don't remember the option, unfortunately.
<ethana2> oh hey, I believe I heard that intrepid may ship with a theme from the dark family
<ethana2> If this is so, I applaud the rest of you joining us and look forward to ubuntu looking, you know, /different/
<ethana2> don't let the critics get you down, rock on, all that---  and goodnight, it's about my bedtime
<ethana2> (still waiting for my new ubuntu dell to arrive...)
<RAdams> I just installed the .26 kernel from packages.ubuntu.com (running hardy otherwise), and my sound is messed up: all staticky and what have you. running a latitude d800/pulse
<RAdams> any recommendations for troubleshooting? it doesn't seem like it would be a permissions or file access issue; the sound works, it's just so "staticky" that it's barely intelligible. Should I update pulse to the current intrepid build, or is that asking for more trouble? I really only want the .26 kernel; I don't want to fully update to the intrepid alpha right now.
<Hobbsee> RAdams: oh yeah, that's a known problem
<Hobbsee> wgrant: do you still have instructions on how to fix that?
<RAdams> oh... any fix for it? falling back to alsa, or something else?
<Hobbsee> it appears lost in my history
<Hobbsee> it's using the pcspkr instead of the actual decent sound.
<RAdams> oh
<RAdams> that makes sense
<RAdams> why it sounds like crap
<RAdams> i'll keep googling
<RAdams> Hobbsee: is this it? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616845
<RAdams> but these seem to be fixes for those running alsa -- I'm using pulse
<Hobbsee> RAdams: the way i fixed it was a heck of a lot easier
<RAdams> :(
<RAdams> I'll keep looking...
<RAdams> "One possibility is add following options in your /etc/modprobe.conf. options snd-intel-hda index=0 model=3stack"
<RAdams> does that look familiar, Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> no
 * Hobbsee looks up the log dates
<RAdams> Q_Q
<RAdams> Hobbsee: are you using alsa or pulse?
<Hobbsee> 26th of june.  #ubuntu-devel
<Hobbsee> !logs
<Hobbsee> pulse
<RAdams> !logs
<Hobbsee> humm
<RAdams> i'll hit the logs site
<RAdams> 26 june... ok
<Hobbsee> RAdams: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/06/26/%23ubuntu-devel.html
<DanaG> I'm lucky: my pc speaker doesn't function once snd-hda-intel loads.
<Hobbsee> RAdams: search for hobbsee there, and keep reading down.
<Hobbsee> from 5.11 is the important part.
<RAdams> Hobbsee: I did it. It sounds much better now, but still staticky
<RAdams> should i restart?
<RAdams> DanaG: when I was googling, I actually saw that listed as a bug in a few bug trackers. haha
<Hobbsee> you can try.
<RAdams> brb
<DanaG> And when in Windows, my pc speaker has only two volume settings: off, and way too loud.
<DanaG> (or rather, not painfully, but merely very irritatingly, loud)
<RAdams> Hobbsee: yeah, still getting staticky sound. How can I check to make sure it's not using pcspkr?
<RAOF> Oh, I probably didn't notice this because I pipe everything off to an external server!
<RAOF> That's why.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: modprobe -r it?
<Hobbsee> it's called something else now, though
<RAOF> Hobbsee: No, I pull up the pulseaudio volume control quite often, because I generally pipe music to a separate box.
<RAOF> And the setting's persistant, so something probably hit pcspk once, I moved it from there, and forgot about it.
<RAdams> how do i check if it's using pcspk?
<Hobbsee> sorry, that was to RAdams
<RAdams> oh
<RAOF> I'd install the padevchooser package, which will pull in the pulseaudio volume control, with which you can send streams to whatever device you choose.
<RAdams> raof: i installed it an am running it, but I don't see where I select what sound device it should play on
<RAOF> You right-click on a playback stream (such as Banshee, or rhythmbox, or whatever), and it brings up the device the stream is playing on.
<RAOF> Alternatively, go to the Output Devices page, right click on something that isn't pcspk, and set as defalut.
<RAdams> oh! it's working
 * RAdams tinkers more
 * RAdams slaps his 82891DB-ICH4 around a bit with a large trout
<Ziroday> Does alpha 1 not like virtualbox?
<Hobbsee> probably not
<Ziroday> would it like vmware better?
<Hobbsee> i doubt it
<Hobbsee> try real HW?
<Hobbsee> actually, it should like it a bit - a lot of the testing was done that way
<Ziroday> alrighty
<RAOF> Wow, that's new.  A spam with a link in it saying "report this spam".
<hyperair> where did you get that from?
<RAOF> I don't know.  It's gone already.
<hyperair> lol
<hyperair> did you report it spam? =p
<RAOF> :P
<hyperair> don't tell me you really did O_O
<RAOF> No, of course not.
<RAOF> But it's an as-yet unfamiliar way of getting people to root their boxes.
<hyperair> root their boxes? what dyou mean
<RAOF> Download and run a trojan.
<hyperair> swt
<Bodsda> Hi, is the 2.6.24-16-generic kernel used in Intrepid Alpha 1 the same as the one in Hardy?
<Bodsda> hey bazhang
<Bodsda> ok, is pulseaudio likely to be in Intrepid?
<Bodsda> if so will it be configured correctly this time?
<Bodsda> anyone in here alive and got info on Intrepid??
<Bodsda> test
<Pici> failed
<Bodsda> damn
<Pici> What kind of info are you looking for?
<Bodsda> hey Pici, do you happen to know -- is the 2.6.24-16-generic kernel used in Intrepid Alpha 1 the same as the one in Hardy?
<Pici> Bodsda: I dont know, but the launchpad page for the package should tell you
<Bodsda> Pici, it appears OOTB wifi support (at least for my device) has been removed
<Pici> Bodsda: I remember someone saying something about l-r-m not being available, but I might be mistaken about that.
<Bodsda> il check LP cheers, also Pici, is pulseaudio likely to be in intrepid?
<Bodsda> l-r-m?
<Pici> linux-restricted-modules
<Bodsda> ah, that could be my problem
<Bodsda> could i download the deb on my hardy then trnasfer to my intrepid, build and it work?
 * Pici shrugs
<Bodsda> sounds like fun, cheers Pici
<bazhang> Bodsda, what chipset
<Bodsda> rt73
<bazhang> ouch
<Bodsda> yeah huh
<bazhang> I had a rt61
<Bodsda> its buggy on Hardy and i thought maybe intrpeid fixed it, guess not (or not yet)
<Bodsda> bazhang, wow, thats going back a bit
<bazhang> Bodsda, it caused me no end of grief
<Bodsda> bazhang, well this one works out of the box, but buggy, i filed an LP bug but no reply in over a month, no joy on UF or #ubuntu im totally stumped by it, and so's everyone i talk to about it
<bazhang> they are  a nice company (ralink) for OSS, but the cards could be better Bodsda
<Bodsda> me = teenager; which inturn = unemployed; which in-turn = skint
<bazhang> I hear that Bodsda :)
<Bodsda> I'd love to walk my ass down to pcworld (after checking the ubuntu supported wifi devices) and go il have that one! but i can only do that with a 'oh damn, old bill RUN!!!'
<bazhang> hehe
<Bodsda> bazhang, anyidea what the latest available kernel is?
<bazhang> Bodsda, not sure; will check though
<Bodsda> bazhang, cheers! (check how?)
<bazhang> 2.6.26 Bodsda
<bazhang> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=intrepid+ibex+kernel+version&btnG=Google+Search
<Bodsda> -1* ?
<Hobbsee> -2
<Hobbsee> iirc
<Bodsda> 2.6.26-12?
<Bodsda> or
<Bodsda> 2.6.26-2
<Pici> !info linux intrepid
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.26.2.2 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Bodsda> .2.2
<Bodsda> cheers Pici Hobbsee bazhang and the bot
<Bodsda> hhmm -- http://kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/ only has 2.6.25
<JGJones> Greetings
<hyperair> greetings
<JGJones> Is anyone running Ibex in VMware?
<JGJones> And if so, what do you do to make it work? No success here (freeze up after login)
<hyperair> not here
<hyperair> it's installed but not running on my machine because they've conveniently broken nvidia
<hyperair> so i either use the crappy nv driver and go compizless or stare at a black screen with a blinking cursor
<hyperair> how very annoying
<JGJones> well it's alpha after all. Anyhow I'm looking for vmware installations not "on machine" installations :)
<hyperair> why vmware and not virtualbox?
<JGJones> Good question. VMware does networking etc better as well as I can actually have a working USB within virtual machines.
<hyperair> um virtualbox's gone a long way
<hyperair> i'd say vmware and virtualbox are on par in terms of networking
<hyperair> and usb
<hyperair> now at least
<JGJones> VirtualBox - I just can't get USB to work despite all the guides I've followed. And I can't get bridged network to work on vbox either.
<hyperair> ah
<hyperair> oh well
<hyperair> virtualbox's always given me better support than vmware
<JGJones> however I should point out that after I changed to vmware (it's also a company-bought product anyway) I stupidly found out that I shouldn't be getting bridged network on a wireless card so that bit is my fault not vbox.
<JGJones> it's not supported.
<hyperair> eh?
<hyperair> actually... bridged network on a wireless card is possible
<hyperair> i've done it before
<hyperair> it's just a lil weird
<hyperair> you just gotta whack out networkmanager and gang  so they don't interfere
<JGJones> It's possible...but not supported and I'll rather take the easy way out instead of hacking around :)
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> the easy way _is_ hacking around ;)
<JGJones> hmm...anyhow I do plan to switch to KVM sometime though.
<hyperair> eh?!
<hyperair> well
<hyperair> to put it bluntly, you're not going to be able to get bridged nteworking and stuff working on kvm if you can't even handle virtualbox
<hyperair> last i heard, kvm's using qemu or something of that sort
<hyperair> some sort of modified qemu
<hyperair> and so is virtualbox, but virtualbox has a gui, and kvm doesn't
<hyperair> also virtualbox has all the features which is all the rage in kvm,
<hyperair> including the whole cpu extensions thing
<JGJones> I have nothing against vbox :) the killer thing for me is USB which I haven't gotten to work and I haven't got the time to fix it when vmware does it just fine.
<JGJones> and the KVM is for me to learn and play.
<hyperair> ah
<hyperair> well.
<hyperair> didn't you follow the guides closely?
<JGJones> Very closely. I'm not sure why it does not work for me and I don't really have the time. If it was my own project I would look into it more closely.
<JGJones> (the USB is for Windows XP virtual btw)
<hyperair> yeah it works for me
<hyperair> =\
<hyperair> one line in the fstab
<hyperair> restart
<hyperair> and that's it
<molgrum> hi i need help with installing nvidia drivers on 8.10
<hyperair> none					  /proc/bus/usb	  usbfs	  devgid=1001,devmode=664
<hyperair> 8.10 has no nvidia drivers!
<hyperair> that's right! they left it out!
<hyperair> >=(
<molgrum> darnit :(
<hyperair> T_T
<hyperair> yes
<hyperair> cry with me
<hyperair> fellow nvidia user
<molgrum> :~~~~~~(
<hyperair> oh fsck. this channel is logged isn't it
<hyperair> lol
<ASULutzy> Got a really weird ssh problem in Intrepid, can be found here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=845825 I filed a bug report, but I want to be sure it's not just stupidity on my part
<molgrum> so there is no way to install nvidia drivers on 8.10 atm?
<tomd123> so 8.10 alpha 1 is pretty stable for me, only thing that broke was the sound when i logged in :)
<molgrum> this 60Hz is killing my eyes
<tomd123> molgrum: you have a crt?
<molgrum> yeah
<ASULutzy> sound was a bit messed up for me, but I fixed it, and open ssh seems borkin. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=845825 problem here
<molgrum> it can handle 1280x1024@85Hz
<tomd123> molgrum: oh, 60hz on lcd is stan :)
<JGJones> hyperair - I did that for vbox and still no joy. Anyway another reason for KVM - I have a server with no GUI. Can vbox work in commandline only?
<molgrum> but now without nvidia drivers it's 800x600@60Hz
<tomd123> molgrum: ouch
<hyperair> JGJones: yes.
<hyperair> molgrum: are you saying you actually got nvidia drivers running?
<tomd123> yeah, i heard nvidia drivers didn't work, sad
<hyperair> or is that vesa
<hyperair> like.. rescue mode and stuff
<molgrum> hyperair: it's vesa now
<hyperair> yeah
<hyperair> ah
<molgrum> since 8.10 doesn't have any nvidia drivers
<hyperair> you can always use nv
<hyperair> it's for nvidia
<hyperair> supports high res and high refresh rates
<hyperair> but!
<molgrum> does it work for 8800gts?
<hyperair> no compiz for you
<hyperair> um i'm not sure about that card
<molgrum> i don't care about compiz :)
<hyperair> it's worth a try
<molgrum> alright, how do i get those drivers?
<tomd123> i hate compiz on by default, it wastes so much processor
<hyperair> nv is installed by default
<molgrum> hmm
<molgrum> audacious crashes on startup now :(
<hyperair> lol
<hyperair> that's alpha software for yo
<hyperair> u
<molgrum> at least amarok works
<molgrum> hyperair: so i just change the "Driver nvidia" to "Driver nv"?
<ASULutzy> ssh problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=845825 any ideas?
<molgrum> gonna try this now
<tomd123> so I have an ipod nano (3rd gen) and when I restart my laptop with it plugged in, it doesn't get past the vendor logo (vaio), do you think it's a bug?
<greenpen> Anyone else getting this error when mounting a windows share "DBus error, Mountpoint Already registered". Trying to work out if its a bug or my Samba settings.
<tomd123> or could it be finding an boot record on the ipod since it's usb and my laptop is usb enabled, and it's trying to boot to the apple firmware?!?!
<molgrum> alright nice
<molgrum> except for a black flicker occuring sometimes when it's just set a new resolution
<ASULutzy> greenpen: I've neen able to mount a drive with smbmount
<ASULutzy> been*
<greenpen> Asulutzy: Thanks, not tried doing it via the console, will try it.
<ASULutzy> greenpen: Yep, I used sudo smbmount //192.168.0.102/theshare /media/share -o username=$USER
<ASULutzy> greenpen: and it worked
<hyperair> i don't think you need smbmount
<hyperair> unless you're not in the fuse group
<hyperair> i mean
<hyperair> sudo
<ASULutzy> Solve my ssh problem, get a cookie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=846096
<hyperair> do cookies come through paypal?
<molgrum> lol, my pc speaker is beeping when X starts
<hyperair> ASULutzy: is your /dev/pts mounted?
<ASULutzy> hmm
<hyperair> mount | grep devpts
<ASULutzy> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=620)
<hyperair> oookaay
<hyperair> then it's not a devpts problem after all
<hyperair> so weird
<hyperair> wait a sec. why does your devpts have such a long line of mount arguments
<hyperair> try unmounting devpts
<hyperair> sudo umount /dev/pts
<hyperair> and remounting it with "sudo mount none /dev/pts -t devpts"
<hyperair> sorry
<hyperair> sudo mount -t devpts -o rw none /dev/pts
<ASULutzy> k will try that now
<ASULutzy> ryan@ubuntu:~$ sudo umount /dev/pts
<ASULutzy> [sudo] password for ryan:
<ASULutzy> umount: /dev/pts: device is busy.
<ASULutzy>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<ASULutzy>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<hyperair> meh
<hyperair> lsof /dev/pts
<hyperair> um
<hyperair> nevermind
<hyperair> looks like you cant umount it easily
<hyperair> what's with gid=5 anyway
<ASULutzy> ;)
<hyperair> dyou have any entry regarding /dev/pts in your /etc/fstab?
<ASULutzy> ryan@ubuntu:~$ cat /etc/fstab
<ASULutzy> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<ASULutzy> #
<ASULutzy> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<ASULutzy> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<ASULutzy> # /dev/sda7
<ASULutzy> UUID=0b48aa2c-6209-49d8-8ca8-fa8a05c558cf /               ext3    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<ASULutzy> # /dev/sda6
<ASULutzy> UUID=9e8cb33b-fa34-429a-a6d7-38fa5ace081f none            swap    sw              0       0
<ASULutzy> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<hyperair> that's all?
<hyperair> oh well
<hyperair> i have no idea then
<hyperair> what's group id 5?
<ASULutzy> How would I check?
<hyperair> nevermind
<hyperair> it's "tty" i think
<hyperair> are you in group tty?
<hyperair> groups | grep tty
<ASULutzy> ryan@ubuntu:~$ groups
<ASULutzy> ryan adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin admin
<ASULutzy> nope
<hyperair> well it's definitely a problem with your devpts
<hyperair> i don't know how you got it messed up like that
<ASULutzy> hmmm ok, I'll update the thread accordingly, any intuition on how to fix it?
<hyperair> it's because of gid=5,mode=620
<ASULutzy> This is a fresh alpha 1 install
<hyperair> fresh you say?
<hyperair> um
<ASULutzy> All I did was install it, and that's it
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> when and where does devpts get mounted anyway
<hyperair> gimme some time to search up stuff
<hyperair> update the bug report accordingly
<hyperair> just show your devpts mount line
<ASULutzy> Will do
<hyperair> someone with authority will come along and help you out i think
<hyperair> ASULutzy: try putting this line in your /etc/fstab and see if a reboot helps
<hyperair> none /dev/pts devpts rw 0 0
<ASULutzy> Ok, rebooting now?
<ASULutzy> Hmmm, didn't work
<ASULutzy> ryan@ubuntu:~$ mount | grep pts
<ASULutzy> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=620)
<ASULutzy> ryan@ubuntu:~$ cat /etc/fstab
<ASULutzy> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<ASULutzy> #
<ASULutzy> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<ASULutzy> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<ASULutzy> # /dev/sda7
<ASULutzy> UUID=0b48aa2c-6209-49d8-8ca8-fa8a05c558cf /               ext3    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<ASULutzy> # /dev/sda6
<ASULutzy> UUID=9e8cb33b-fa34-429a-a6d7-38fa5ace081f none            swap    sw              0       0
<Pici> ...
<ASULutzy> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<ASULutzy> none /dev/pts devpts rw 0 0
<Hobbsee> !paste
<Pici> ASULutzy: Please use a pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ASULutzy> Yea my bad, I join #ubuntu+1 and I throw all the rules out the window ;)
<ASULutzy> Anyway, was in reference to this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5297734
<ASULutzy> ssh seems broken for me, know idea why
<jonpackard> Hi. Anybody here running Intrepid in a Virtualbox VM?
<jonpackard> I'm wondering if anybody has figured out how to get the virtualbox guest kernel modules working. I haven't had any luck and couldn't find anything about it.
<molgrum> in "software sources", the checkbox for important security updates doesn't display if it's checked or not
<MaximLevitsky> Will kde3 be aviable in interpid?
<MaximLevitsky> I see that 'kate' has only kde4 version
<hyperair> i don't think so
<hyperair> a lot of stuff got the -kde4 suffix removed
<MaximLevitsky> I am fine with that, but what about kde3 applications
<JGJones> jonpackard - I'm having no luck running Intrepid in VMware myself - you have the same in VirtualBox?
<MaximLevitsky> I need kscope, but it is kde3 only
<MaximLevitsky> ans this needs kate3
<MaximLevitsky> I am not aware of any gtk cscope frontends
<MaximLevitsky> I would be glad to use any
<jonpackard> JGJones - Are you getting kernel panics right after the grub messages?
<pheeror> JGJones: can you be more specific please?
<pheeror> what errors do you get?
<JGJones> Sure...
<JGJones> Install just fine.
<JGJones> recovery mode just fine.
<JGJones> It's the login - enter username and password - press enter.
<JGJones> I'm then facing a nice brown blank screen.
<JGJones> and nothing
<pheeror> so no kernel panic?
<JGJones> Have tried to drop it to command (Ctrl-alt-F1 (using spacebar) etc but nothing
<JGJones> not even ctrl-alt-backspace works.
<JGJones> CPU etc drops to 0% on it.
<JGJones> I can't say if it's a kernel panic if I just get a blank brown screen after login, but since it respond to nothing else...
<pheeror> hm i asked because i'm getting a boot time kernel panic
<hyperair> you can't exactly see the keyboard leds blinking either since it's in a vm
<JGJones> Indeed - I'm downloading virtualbox 1.62 atm and will try with that
<EagleScreen> will kubuntu 8.10 use compiz effects, i have seen the utiluty for enable it installed on Intrepid Alpha 1, i think it should be replaced by native KDE4 desktop effects
<DanaG> hyperair: you could try giving the VM a USB keyboard.
<JGJones> pheeror - I don't get that - it install successfully in VMware. If I drop to recovery mode, I can then start up HAL, DBus, network manager etc and do an apt-get update etc
<hyperair> i don't have a usb keyboard
<ASULutzy> Just going to drop this off here in case anyone else wants to look, weird ssh problem in Intrepid: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=846096
<hyperair> ASULutzy: try adding yourself to the tty group
<ASULutzy> Ok, thanks hyperair, I'm at work right now, maybe at lunch I can sneak a reboot in (I use Hardy at work... Don't really feel 100% safe using Intrepid yet ;))
<hyperair> um don't
<hyperair> intrepid's unstable as hell
<Hobbsee> ...and you expected what?
<hyperair> lol
<ASULutzy> hyperair: Right I know, I have it on its own partition, it's not messing around with my Hardy install :)
<hyperair> i'm lucky i have my archlinux root here, or i'd just go compizless until they get nvidia fixed
<hyperair> T_T
<DanaG> Oh yeah...
<DanaG> you can emulate a serial port in the VM.
<DanaG> And then you can get a console on it.
<DanaG> I don't remember how to do that, though.
<DanaG> But essentially, you'd be using a serial console on the virtual machine, from the host.
<hyperair> interesting
<hyperair> well it depends on which vm you're using
<hyperair> not that i know how with any of them
<hyperair> i think qemu has an option somewhere
<JGJones> VMware - attach serial port to 3 options - phyiscal port, to a file or to a named pipe
<JGJones> virtualbox - dunno...it's installing :)
<hyperair> named pipe?
<jonpackard> Pheeror - I'm using virtualbox and I get frequent kernel panics immediately after grub.. I reboot once or twice and it boots fine
<hyperair> in virtualbox you can create a host pipe
<hyperair> i think named pipe means you provide the path
<hyperair> then it creates a pipe similra to mkfifo
<hyperair> but how dyou communicate with a pipe anyway
<bazhang> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<pheeror> the problem i've got is ~"attempt to acces beyond the device" and consequently the init can't be found - it don't suspect filesystem or hardware failure because it runs fine with .24 and i had done fsck -f .I have it installed natively nativel on thinkad t40 btw
<hyperair> well it obviously isn't a one way pipe
<hyperair> it's a rw pipe
<hyperair> if you're to get a shell i mean
<bazhang> rw pipe? how does one do that
<JGJones> hyperair...I've not idea how to connect to a pipe either
<hyperair> meh
<hyperair> no idea
<hyperair> you could just try to cat it i guess
<hyperair> then you get a one way pipe
<JGJones> anyway virtualbox is installed and ready, so gonna install intrepid onto that now.
<hyperair> good luck
<hyperair> i don't even have the iso
<bazhang> http://bashcurescancer.com/man/cmd/mkfifo
<jonpackard> JGJones - if you figure out how to get the guest utilities working (mouse and video integration), please let me know.. I'm searching all over for it but haven't found jack =)
<JGJones> OK, however I wouldn't expect it to work perfectly on Intrepid - it is in alpha after all.
<hyperair> doesn't just running their installer work?
<jonpackard> the pre-compiled sources aren't available in the repo yet and the install script from Virtualbox fails with compile errors
<jonpackard> thanks very much JGJ =)
<hyperair> oh lol
<hyperair> kernel errors eh
<hyperair> wait a sec
<hyperair> do you have the kernel headers installed?
<jonpackard> yep.. installed build-essential, kernel headers and even kernel source just for good measure =)
<jonpackard> let me grab that error...
<hyperair> pastebinit
<jonpackard> here's the kernel panic I get frequently at boot w/ virtualbox...
<jonpackard> 1.120031 Kernel panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt
<jonpackard> luckily it only happens 2/3 boots and it happens very fast :D
<molgrum> how do i find out what software sources i have checked, textbased? since the GUI is buggy i can't see if i checked security updates or not
<pheeror> /etc/apt or just run aptitude update and check the output
<molgrum> thanks man :)
<pheeror> d'rien mon amie
<mvo_> molgrum: hm, the gui is buggy in what way? is there a bugnumber about this? or do you use powerpc :) ?
<jonpackard> hyperair - here's the error installing guest tools in intrepid: http://pastebin.com/f61d446a5
<molgrum> mvo_: hehe no idea, the bug for me is that i can't see if the "security updates" checkbox is checked, it's _always_ blank
<mvo_> molgrum: hm, not good. this is hardy or intrepid? what architecture?
<molgrum> 8.10
<molgrum> i just updated from hardy
<molgrum> amd64
<mvo_> molgrum: thanks!
<molgrum> np :)
<molgrum> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/244093 same checkbox problem :P
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244093 in software-properties "Checking intrepid-security adds source to Third-Party Software" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<JGJones> well I guess it's a bug with vmware - it's loaded successfully in virtualbox
<hyperair> ha
<hyperair> virtualbox > vmware
<hyperair> =D
<JGJones> aye - although virtualbox could do with a better way of accessing ISO files - I don't need to register them all :)
<JGJones> anyway onto trying vbox's addons.
<hyperair> lol yes i agree
<JGJones> and first time look at the...err...dark theme....
<hyperair> lol
<hyperair> i've seen a screenshot of it
<hyperair> they should pick a glossier dark theme if they really MUST have a dark theme
<hyperair> something so bland
<hyperair> [ugh
<JGJones> I really don't like coffee...and this is too much like coffee
<hyperair> i like coffee
<hyperair> but i hate the theme
<hyperair> leave coffee out of this!
<pheeror> the theme is just extraordinary
<hyperair> extraordinarily bad
<Pici> I like chocolate.
<ethana2> chocolate is amazing!
<ethana2> ohhhh, this is about the dark themes
<ethana2> I use a dark theme
<hyperair> so do i
<ethana2> it's amazing too, but web pages are poorly coded
<hyperair> but it looks infinitely better than that
<pheeror> i like how the orange and green looks on the grey background
<ethana2> well of course it would
<pheeror> hyperair: do you have a link (to a screenshot at least) ?
<JGJones> I'm not a fan of dark themes myself even though I tend to use a black wallpaper :)
<ethana2> Mine is just glossy with colors swapped out-- it's all black, dark gredy, and deep blue
<ethana2> heh, I don't use a wallpaper, I just have it blank-- nautilus turned off and everything
<ethana2> sometimes I use screensavers
<JGJones> jonpackard - just ran the VBoxLinuxAdditions.run - and it now state Successfully installed the vbox guest additions.
<JGJones> just need to reboot...
<ethana2> but then I have problems with them and the xscreensaver folks act like I'm doing something unnatural with their code
<hyperair> pheeror: lost it
<pheeror> what about the default fedora theme?
<pheeror> anybody like(s?) it here?
<ethana2> nodoka?  nice but white based
<hyperair> never seen it
<ethana2> I must have my darkness
<ethana2> at least I think that's the one we're talking about
<JGJones> jonpackard - looking at your pastebin, look like you're using vbox 1.5.6 - I'm using the latest - 1.6.2
<JGJones> um...avoid installing 1.6.2 vbox additions then...
<molgrum> when is nvidia drivers due for intrepid?
<hyperair> i have no idea
<hyperair> but i can't use intrepid until then
<hyperair> T_T
<molgrum> i think they are already in, but marked as unstable
<molgrum> http://packages.ubuntu.com/sv/intrepid/nvidia-glx-new
<DanaG> Here's my theme:
<DanaG> http://picpaste.com/screenshot-orange-nodoka.png
<DanaG> hyperair: there's a thread on the forums about how to use nvidia.
<DanaG> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=833633&page=3
<hyperair> link please? =D
 * DanaG hopes that was just a timing issue on that reply.  =þ
<hyperair> DanaG: um nice artifacts
<hyperair> in the screenshot i mean
 * hyperair hates his latency
<hyperair> i need 96.43.05
<DanaG> Aah.
<DanaG> Dang.
<DanaG> Those artifacts are gnome-screenshot, by the way.
<DanaG> I mean, the screenshot thingy makes the artifacts.
<DanaG> I love having fish in the sky... it's amusing.
<DanaG> That theme is a nice non-glossy.
<ethana2> I filed an enhancement on gnome, about desktop backgrounds
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I wish it'd support argb.
<ethana2> saying you should be able to select videos, screensavers, mirror(via cheese), and stuff
<DanaG> For things like transparent png images.
<ethana2> they said I was looking for KDE
<hyperair> how nice
<ethana2> ooh, DanaG: yes. very yes.
<ethana2> b/w .svg's with my own background color?  oh yeah
<DanaG> ARGB support also isn't frivolous.
<ethana2> frivolous?
<DanaG> It'd let you make the desktop window semitransparent, so other things can show through from underneath.
<DanaG> I'm thinking they might be calling videos "frivolous"
<ethana2> ..like your background color
<ethana2> so Vista will have it while we don't...
<ethana2> because it's over the top..
<ethana2> They'll come around once everyone gets used to the feature
<DanaG> I like videos as wallpaper when in Vista..... it's just a bummer that WMV (as most I find are) is cpu-rapeagey.
<ethana2> you know we can do better than that
<lamalex> videos as wall paper?
<ethana2> lamalex: yes of course
<lamalex> that sounds distracting as hell
<ethana2> I even took a lot driving through canada
<DanaG> Not always.
<DanaG> Look a dream.wincustomize.com
<ethana2> so that when they finally do it, I'm ready with my own
<DanaG> There are some really good ones.
<ethana2> and they're nice, peaceful things
<ethana2> I got a lot of water stuff, grass blowing in the wind
<lamalex> interesting
<ethana2> so I've spent like a half hour of my life in anticipation of this feature
<lamalex> actually that's pretty cool
<DanaG> ARGB desktop background support would fix multiple things with just a single changeset.
<ethana2> and the first DE that gives it to me gets another user/bug finder/evangelist
<DanaG> Different wallpapers per workspace (set 100% transparent in Gnome, and use Compiz).
<lamalex> My first thought was like skate videos as my desktop
<ethana2> lamalex: no, that's a bit spax
<ethana2> spaz**  of course, you /could/...
<ethana2> distros should ship a few good ones
<DanaG> Desktop with a "window" to inside the cube -- just use transparent png.
<DanaG> Desktop with a video: fine, set 100% transparent, and use xwinwrap to background the video.
<ethana2> DanaG: what I was thinking was masking .svgs
<ethana2> more elegant than that-- like there's always an awesome background
<DanaG> And it can't be all that hard to implement argb support, can it?
<ethana2> but the wrong color
<ethana2> so if they were all just b/w with alpha, I could set my own color nice and simple
<lamalex> is different wall paper per desktop planned? It was always my understanding that that was harder than it sounded and meant rethinking workspaces in GNOME
<DanaG> ARGB support would fix THAT too, though only under compiz.
<lamalex> which isn't a bad thing, it just sounded like no one in GNOME wanted to do it
<hyperair> lamalex: i thought the wallpaper plugin in compiz fusion could do that
<DanaG> You could just set the Gnome wallpaper to 100% transparent, and delegate the real wallpaper to something else.
<lamalex> real wall paper?
<lamalex> que?
<DanaG> Like the Wallpaper plugin in compiz-fusion.
<DanaG> As it is right now, you can't use that plugin with Nautilus.
<DanaG> Nautilus gives you no way to say "don't draw the wallpaper!"
<hyperair> oh
<DanaG> So... Nautilus just draws its own, and completely blocks the other one.
<pheeror> like there weren't waaaaaaay bigger problems
<lamalex> ahh, I dont use compiz
<pheeror> drag and drop and text copying (!!!) among others
<DanaG> I wish I knew gtk2 coding... then I could add the argb support myself!
<lamalex> time to learn :)
<ethana2> DanaG: that's why I turn nautilus off
<ethana2> completely
<pheeror> you select text, close application and then can  push the spirit out of your mouse's middle button but it just won't paste
<ethana2> if I want to see my /home, I'll open it from Places
<pheeror> but fuck it,let's implement wmv backgrounds ....
<hyperair> why wmv?
<hyperair> why not avi or some other more common format?
<DanaG> I don't ask for that... I ask for ARGB support.
<lamalex> wmv? or something free
<DanaG> Then have something else draw stuff.
<pheeror> maybe .... i wasn't serious? ;-)
<lamalex> ha oh
<hyperair> swt
<DanaG> swt?
<DanaG> java?
<pheeror> and that drag'n'drop thingie, you select an object and then can't change a workspace with keyboards shorcut - also a cool feature
<JGJones> hyperair - seem virtualbox now suffer from same issue I get in vmware - login to a lovely blank brown screen and no further.
<hyperair> lol
<hyperair> how nice
<ethana2> if background videos come to file type support, we should stick to theora/dirac
<hyperair> i heard from someone that there's a probability of 2/3 of it not managing to log in
<hyperair> =p
<hyperair> the other 1/3 of the time it'll log in
 * DanaG hollers: I WANT ARGB!
<JGJones> yup although this happened after I had installed the virtualbox additions (I've got that same kernal panic error too on top)
<hyperair> DanaG: wrong place to holler
<ethana2> we so need a solid bounty system
<DanaG> Then I could use this svg image and have the transparent areas be truly transparent!
<DanaG> (warning: big cpu-rapeagey svg) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Hardy/Alternate/Fela_Kuti?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=color-grey-translucent.svg
<jonpackard> thanks for the info JGJ.. I'll try it with a different version of virtualbox and see what happens.. maybe I can help figure out the bug you're getting =)
<JGJones> oh well gotta love snapshots...back to normal, minus the virtualbox guest additions - jonpackard - first time I installed it, I was getting grey blocks everywhere and ended up on a grey screen, dropping into recovery fixed it...nothing is replicated though so YMMV
<jonpackard> heh much love for snapshots in virtualbox here too.. seems much better implemented than snapshots in vmware.. last time I used it anyways =)
<DanaG> Here's something annoying:
<DanaG> Try making a snapshot on a host volume that's short on space.
<DanaG> ... It'll fail (out of space).
<DanaG> Now try to delete the snapshot......
<DanaG> It'll fail (out of space).
<DanaG> It takes MORE disk space to delete a snapshot.
<DanaG> s/more //
<jonpackard> hmmm.. that is annoying.. time for a bigger /home partition =)
<hyperair> my home partition is 160GB and i'm running out of space T_T
<ethana2> Once I dd my entire DVD collection on my 120GB HDD
<ethana2> I may be running out of space too ;)
<jonpackard> yikes.. i get by with a 120GB HD.. 30GB windoze (I occasionally play NWN2 and my wife plays Sims 2), 10GB root and roughly 80GB home
<ethana2> hopefully after that I can move to 32 GB
<lamalex> I really wish the sims worked in wine
<ethana2> you know, when SSD throughput gets high enough
<DanaG> Heh: http://picpaste.com/got_symlinks.jpg
<DanaG> I had a recursive symlink on an ext3 volume, and used it with ext2fsd under Windows.
<DanaG> I tried moving stuff from one volume to another, and it said I needed something like 1.2 terabytes more space.
<DanaG> (note: the source drive is a "250" gig drive.
<JGJones> jonpackard - vmware snapshot manager is excellent...better than virtualbox in terms of visualling* your snapshots (*err...not sure of the right spelling)
<ethana2> I remember spacemonger-- do we have an equivalent yet that doesn't suck?
<hyperair> DanaG: wtf huge svg T_T
<jonpackard> hmm maybe i was not using the beefed up version of vmware.. i remember only being able to make a single snapshot for each VM
<DanaG> ethana2: filelight -- but it doesn't do sparse files correctly, if I remember correctly.
<JGJones> jonpackard - am using 30 days evaluation vmware workstation 6
<DanaG> VMWare interface is a bit too bulky for my liking.
<pheeror> for testing iso images nothing can't beat qemu -cdrom foo.iso
<hyperair> you mean everything beats it
<pheeror> fuck you
<pheeror> when it comes to ui
<ethana2> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DanaG> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=230849
<ubottu> Debian bug 230849 in filelight "filelight confused by sparse-files and links" [Normal,Open]
<JGJones> DanaG - agreed - virtualbox is better there...there are pro and cons for both but they both are very good nonetheless...at least for ipex - virtualbox beats vmware in that it does work :)
<hyperair> lol
<jonpackard> ahh.. i always used vmware server.. 30-day trial wasn't appealing =)
<hyperair> what?
<hyperair> what 30 day trial
<JGJones> hyperair - go to vmware and get a evaluation key - allow you to use VMware for 30 dyas.
<h3sp4wn_> Has anyone played with the 3d acceleration in trunk vbox or vmware beta
<hyperair> meh
<hyperair> virtualbox has no key! hah
<JGJones> hyperair - only if for personal use for the version with USB - as I use it commerically, I still have to pay for it either way.
<hyperair> lol
<hyperair> ouch?
<JGJones> no. the company pays not me  :)
<hyperair> ouch for the company then
<h3sp4wn_> Sun will probably free it all in time
<JGJones> well they've just paid for MS licences for MS Office 2007 - so it was an ideal time to ask them to cough up for a licence - a tiny drop compared with that.
<JGJones> h3sp4wn_ i hope so
<hyperair> when will flash get freed
<hyperair> it's so annoying... 100% cpu when viewing flash sites
<hyperair> meh
<JGJones> when gnash get better.
<hyperair> or swfdec
<hyperair> they're both alternatives for flash aren't they
<JGJones> 100% CPU? it's more annoying that it can be GPU accelrated but only if Compiz is disabled....
<JGJones> yeah that too.
<jonpackard> im frustrated with flash sites causing firefox to crash.. hulu.com seems to crash as soon as the page starts to load on occasion.. pandora can be problematic too =(
<hyperair> gpu accelerated?
<hyperair> it can?
<hyperair> i never got it to work
<JGJones> It can
<JGJones> but only if compiz is disabled
<hyperair> blargh
<hyperair> why?
<JGJones> it won't accelerate under compiz.
<hyperair> i thought gl programs work with compiz enabled?
<JGJones> can't remember...I think it was explained on the flash dev blog
<hyperair> meh
<JGJones> http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2008/05/flash_uses_the_gpu.html
<JGJones> Compiz and GPU-accelerated Flash on Linux do not mix. The Flash Player still works if you have Compiz as your window manager; you just won't be able to make use of GPU-accelerated features. This is a shame since Compiz is coming with the basic installation of various Linux distributions. Unfortunately, things get unstable when trying to do GPU acceleration in SWFs running under Compiz.
<hyperair> meh
<hyperair> it's unstable enough
<hyperair> even without!
<JGJones> there ya go...they can't make an unstable flash stable err...less unstable...under compiz
<hyperair> ...
<hyperair> make up your mind dammit
<jonpackard> JGJones - Im using Ubuntu 8.04 and the version of virtualbox-ose in the repo is 1.5.6 - which distro are you running the newer virtualbox in?
<JGJones> jonpackard - I'm on Hardy and running virtualbox 1.6.2 with USB support (not the OSE version) which you get directly from virtualbox.org
<hyperair> jonpackard: just go to sun's website and go download the deb
<jonpackard> cool thanks.. I'll give that a try!
<jonpackard> guest additions installed in Intrepid guest (virtualbox) -- rebooting now.. wish me luck! =)
<h3sp4wn_> JGJones: They freed what they could of openoffice but if there is any licensing stuff it will take a while (java is just about freed now)
<jonpackard> it worked! I have Intrepid installed in virtualbox with full mouse/video integration.. no problems so far =D
<h3sp4wn_> I have it on an exposed server but doesn't really matter
<lufis> I know this is probably a stupid question, but: has anyone else had trouble installing the alpha, particularly with the setup and install packages portion, and are there any solutions?
<JGJones> jonpackard - no issues whatsoever?
<JGJones> (I still get that kernal panic you mentioned though although not 2/3 of the times)
<jonpackard> JGJones - I had no problems after installing guest additions. I restored my snapshot from yesterday with updates but no extra packages.. updated and installing guest additions again
<jonpackard> well.. I still get the kernel panics.. but that's a minor concern at this point =)
<JGJones> jonpackard - guess I'll try it again
<jonpackard> sweet.. i think i just got your bug JGJone =D
<jonpackard> i've got a flashing black and gray screen and saw moving blocks during boot
<jonpackard> it seems to be part of an update since yesterday
<jonpackard> I'm going to restore to yesterday's updates and try again
<G_009> selecting pulseaudio sends sound to pcsp workaround rmmod snd_pcsp as ROOT$ and add /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist snd_pcsp: success
<G_009> insert dvd. error: could not read from resource
<G_009> totem
<G_009> also present on hardy. exact same behaviour. and this is fresh install
<unohu> Hi...the nvidia kernel module is not included in restricted-modules....is it moved to some other package or will be included later? ...sorry if its the wrong place to ask .... thanks
<joaopinto> I have read on the ML that it would be provided on another package, but that is still being worked
<jonpackard> im running dist-upgrade and after Setting up scrollkeeper (0.3.14-16ubuntu1) ... it is Rebuilding the database. This may take some time... it wasn't kidding! =/
<jonpackard> JGJones - I ran dist-upgrade AFTER I installed virtualbox guest additions and it didn't give me the graphics glitch this time. I have a fully updated system with guest adds =)
<JGJones> jonpackard - that's what I did - apt-get update'n'dist-upgrade and then installed guest additions...sigh...
<JGJones> alpha and all that...
<jonpackard> i wonder why it installing it before those updates worked better than installing it after.. alphas sure are fun =)
<jonpackard> would you like the list of packages that I did not update until after installing guest additions?
<jonpackard> I'll BBL.. here's the list if you need it =) http://pastebin.com/f4d079bcb
<G_009> FF: import bookmark from .json file. restart FF session. previously restored bookmarks not present.
<ASULutzy> Dumb question maybe, but is there anyway to load the nice dark theme from Intrepid into my hardy install?
<user__> hello - is the isolinux program packaged for hardy (I'd like to work with the intrepid iso)? if i search on packages.ubuntu.com i cannot find anything
<h3sp4wn_> user__: why wouldn't it be ?
<user__> where could i find the script which creates the intrepid live cd?
<h3sp4wn_> Not sure if I remember correctly but I think that part is not open
<user__> h3sp4wn_: i used "Search the contents of packages" with the string "isolinux" and nothing came up
<h3sp4wn_> !info isolinux
<ubottu> Package isolinux does not exist in intrepid
<h3sp4wn_> !info syslinux
<ubottu> syslinux (source: syslinux): Bootloader for Linux/i386 using MS-DOS floppies. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.63+dfsg-2ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 395 kB, installed size 860 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 lpia)
<user__> h3sp4wn_: when i didnt know yet that i would need the syslinux package, package search on ubuntu.com was not giving me any answer. thats why i asked
<user__> h3sp4wn_: "that part is not open"?
<h3sp4wn_> Its fine its part of syslinux now though
<h3sp4wn_> user__: Canocial won't let you have it
<h3sp4wn_> I think its called suiz or something like that
<user__> ok, thanks
<h3sp4wn_> (I might be totally wrong on that though)
<user__> so package.ub.org does not list everything
<h3sp4wn_> user__: You are probably better off looking at live-package
<h3sp4wn_> !info live-package
<ubottu> Package live-package does not exist in intrepid
<h3sp4wn_> I wonder what that was renamed
<user__> h3sp4wn_: sorry, so package.ubunto.org does not list/index all packages for anon viewers?
<h3sp4wn_> user__: I have no idea I don't use it
<user__> h3sp4wn_: ok, thanks very much
<h3sp4wn_> user__: dfsbuild perhaps that incorporates the stuff from live-package (or maybe its only in debian)
<h3sp4wn_> !info live-helper
<ubottu> live-helper (source: live-helper): Debian Live build scripts. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0~a47-1 (intrepid), package size 1838 kB, installed size 5456 kB
<h3sp4wn_> user__: No live-helper is the one you want its really easy to use and alot less hassle than messing around with isolinux and rebuilding the cd (I have done both)
<user__> nice: !info live-magic
<user__> !info live-magic
<ubottu> live-magic (source: live-magic): Debian Live helper programs (gui frontend). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-1 (intrepid), package size 147 kB, installed size 544 kB
<user__> h3sp4wn_: live-helper really got me rolling, thanks
 * assasukasse is away: Screenshot of Elive: http://elivecd.org/Main/Screenshots
#ubuntu+1 2008-07-02
<AtomicSpark> well i'm downloading the alpha and am going to try to run a vm of it. wish me luck! :P
<ASULutzy> Anyone else had problems with virtualbox in Intrepid?
<ASULutzy> I tried to point my Intrepid install to the .vdi's located on my hardy install (which are Windows XP disks) and it blue screens almost immediately when I try to boot the XP disk in Intrepid. In Hardy it works fine.
<ASULutzy> It's probably Windows' fault, not virtualboxes
<AtomicSpark> yes
<AtomicSpark> but again nothing works in intrepid
<G_009> kernel is smooth
<Fujisan> hello
<Fujisan> i have a question about the latest ubuntu
<lymeca> Could anyone help me out with a problem I am having in upgrading perl in INtrepid?
<lymeca> ErrorMessage: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 9
<lymeca> Package: base-passwd 3.5.17
<lymeca> base-passwd configuration is shutting down anything I try and do with APT
<lymeca> I have a feeling upgrading perl and perl-base will fix it but I can't do anything with APT at the moment.
<G_009> try aptitude
<lymeca> G_009: I did.  And Synaptic.
<G_009> it's beyond me then
<AtomicSpark> hmm.
<AtomicSpark> a wise man once told me, eveyrthing is broken.
<RAOF> Although you can certainly put a partial ordering on the set of all broken things.
<AtomicSpark> hmm. maybe.
<AtomicSpark> i tried installing it. it failed at loading xserver.
<RAOF> Any sort of debugging output at all would be useful, if you'd like to fix it :)
<AtomicSpark> i'm sure the output will be "haha i failed to create a virutal machine"
<lymeca> So I noticed the default fglrx in Intrepid is 8.50
<lymeca> And the default kernel is now 2.6.26 (even though it's not stable)
<lymeca> Do these work together?
<lymeca> I thought fglrx only worked on 2.6.25 or less
<RAOF> lymeca: There isn't a default fglrx in Intrepid.
<RAOF> Any packages you find will be uninstallable, I believe.
<lymeca> So I'm thinking of sticking with Hardy's 2.6.24-19 kernel
<lymeca> And Hardy's 8.3 fglrx
<lymeca> I can't figure out how to get direct rendering otherwise
<lymeca> Everything else on my system is INtrepid.
<RAOF> If you've got an old-ish ati card you can use the ati driver, but fglrx isn't ready for Intrepid.
<lymeca> I have a Radeon 2600 HD, and I know 3D support will be coming in the coming months from Free drivers, and I'm happy about that
<lymeca> But right now I want direct rendering, and my only option is fglrx
<RAOF> Right.  But Intrepid doesn't have a working fglrx driver, and this is known, and is being worked on.
<lymeca> Cool
<lymeca> I'll just use Hardy's Linux and fglrx
<lymeca> I blame proprietary shens
<fulat2k> hi folks, why am i constantly getting BUG: unable to handle kernel msg in kubuntu intrepid a1?
<RAOF> fulat2k: Because of a kernel bug.
<fulat2k> RAOF: has it been fixed?
<RAOF> fulat2k: I don't know.  Has it been reported?
<fulat2k> RAOF: good question.  haven't checked :D
<G_009> i had lost interest in rythmbox, but it's been doing good lately
<DanaG> Argh, I wish wine would work under PulseAudio.
<DanaG> It doesn't, for me.
<DanaG> At least, not for directsound apps.
<DanaG> Oh hey, does the packaged compiz-fusion include atlantis2?
<DanaG> That's about the only non-packaged plugin I can think of, that I use.
<DanaG> What others are not packaged?  Oh yeah, Snow is another one.
<DanaG> Oh hey, not only do nvidia's linux drivers suck... their Windows ones suck, too.
<DanaG> at least, they're who I'm blaming for the fact that just one of my HL2-based games (gmod) gives BSODs when run (windowed), and yet all the others run fine (fullscreen).
<DanaG> Ohhh, I'm going to be SO glad to be free of nvidia next time.
<hydrogen> yea.. because ati is so much better </sarcasm>
<DanaG> Well, at least it's open-source now.
<DanaG> nvidia doesn't even do 2D acceleration in their 'nv' driver, I believe.
<hydrogen> nv is a community driver, nvidia has nothing to do with it
<hydrogen> afaik
<RAOF> No, it's maintained by nvidia.
<RAOF> At least, there's an nvidia dev who maintains it, and it's (for the nouveau guys) annoyingly obfuscated.
<DanaG> I like to give my money to open-source-supporting things.
<DanaG> s/things/companies/
<hydrogen> so uh
<hydrogen> has ati actually done anything
<hydrogen> that shows they support it
<DanaG> nvidia-settings -l
<hydrogen> beyond just making the source availible?
<DanaG> Umm, have you read phoronix lately?
<hydrogen> nope
<hydrogen> can't say I have
<RAOF> Releasing specs, paying a dev to work on the radeon driver, sponsoring Novel to develop radeonhd,...
<hydrogen> meh
<hydrogen> they have a really long way to go
<hydrogen> before I ever buy another ati product
 * hydrogen goes back to trying to determine why cpu-freq is fubar and ranting about how bad #ubuntu is for support
<DanaG> Plus, comparing my days with my 9800 Pro to my days with my GeForce Go 7600, the latter has given me far, far, far more problems in Windows than the former ever did.
<DanaG> argh, no surround support in Wine.
<hydrogen> we arn't talking about windows :)
<hydrogen> at least, I'm not
<DanaG> (When I had the 9800 Pro in Linux, I was too new at it to be able to tell anything about it.  I did use fglrx, though, at the time.)
<DanaG> The last time I used that card was when the X800 series was new.
<cypherdelic> chears
<DanaG> Argh!
<DanaG> Gnome panel just randomly moved everything around.
<DanaG> I hope the developers lock their doors better than the panel locks its applets.... =þ
<DanaG> Because that sure as heck isn't "locked" if it can still move and change order!~
<RAOF> It's not random; it does that when the available space changes.
<RAOF> But it could definitely be improved.
<bobby> hello, is there some kind of link or information about the energysaving plans, for next ubuntu?
<bobby> i read somewhere that ubuntu plans on saving more energy, especialy for laptops
<bobby> but i cant find anything concrete
<h3sp4wn_> That was probably old information
<h3sp4wn_> and afaik ubuntu is it the mercy of the upstream kernel developers
<user___> bobby: maybe https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu has something. or at least it could tell you what people are planning for the foreseeable future
<h3sp4wn_> s/it/at - if they are paying someone specifically to do it then it would be a first
 * bobby is having a look
<mvo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/PowerManagementSettings is one of the plans for intrepid
<bobby> thx mvo
<h3sp4wn_> I hope that is easy to configure - I don't think I would want anything more than suspend to ram
<h3sp4wn_> when the lid is shut
<cbr> hi, where is the iwlwifi firmware in latest intrepid? ubuntu-modules isn't supplied anymore so it's nowhere to be found, the 2.6.26 kernel doesn't install it
<cbr> okay, copied the firmware from 2.6.24
<cbr> it's still a bug though :P
<cbr> woow, and the wireless led actually work?
<cbr> s
<Hobbsee> iwl3945?  works OOTB for me.
<cbr> ootb?
<EqUaTe> out of the box
<Hobbsee> with a flashing light
 * Hobbsee is unsure why i'ts flashing, but it does seem to work, so...
<cbr> with 2.6.26 it doesnt for me
<cbr> kernel module cant find firmware
<cbr> luckily i had a 2.6.24 kernel installed too so i copied the firmware from there
<cbr> it flashes on network activity imo
<enyc> I would like to know, from anybody in-the-know, if 8.04.1 is expected no time tomorrow...   if not i shall change my plans ;-)
<enyc> err... on-time
<gnomefreak> enyc: here is not the place for hardy topics
<enyc> gnomefreak: ok understood... where do 'updates' 'patches' etc get discussed?
<gnomefreak> enyc: depends most of time #ubuntu-motu
<gnomefreak> if intrepid it can be here but -motu is best place
<mouz> grep -i does not work as expected on my system: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24451/ . Is this a known problem? If not: could some confirm?
<gnomefre1k> its known
<joaopinto> grep was broken :P ?
<hyperair> so it seems
<gnomefreak> is broken
<gnomefreak> just grep -i
<gnomefreak> that is it
<hyperair> meh
<hyperair> what happened?
<gnomefreak> me and anonther mozilla dev for ubuntu saw it last week and im asking to see if he found a bug on it yet or if he filed one so i can point people to it and maybe ill look into fixing it since im thinking its fairly easy since its one flag but we will see
<gnomefreak> hyperair: grep -i doesnt output what it should
<gnomefreak> some cases it didnt output anything
<joaopinto> that is a SERIOUS bug
<hyperair> no i mean what happened.. how did it get broken
<hyperair> it is a serious bug
<gnomefreak> i think most people are no output
<hyperair> god knows how many things depend on grep
<gnomefreak> hyperair: merge or upstream
<joaopinto> it must be merge, since upstream version is the same, at least from the package version
<gnomefreak> grep -i isnt critcal just for most part annoying
<gnomefreak> -i is case
<gnomefreak> there are 100 other flags that work fine
<joaopinto> gnomefreak, uh ? is is used extremly in scripts
<joaopinto> it
<hyperair> yeah that's what i meant
<joaopinto> -i is one of the most used because it provides a common function, unlike the other 100 flags :P
<gnomefreak> joaopinto: yes it is but as for critcal its not i would say meduim-high but thats about it
<gnomefreak> none of ubuntu scripts have been affected by it at this time that i have heard of thats why its not critical, user scripts/uses maybe affected but ubuntu doesnt support them.
<joaopinto> oh gnomefreak nice defition for criticality "how it affects other ubuntu pieces", I thought it was about how it affects users :)
<joaopinto> or may potentially affect
<hyperair> actually if it affects other ubuntu pieces then it's definitely critical
<hyperair> imagine if the kernel compiled wrojngly
<gnomefreak> jacob: ubuntus importance settings are relative to ubuntu packages
<hyperair> and every single intrepid user would onyl see a damn kernel panic
<gnomefreak> so its not a show stopper so critical is really out of bounds
<gnomefreak> hyperair: but it hasnt and this problem didnt just happen
<hyperair> hence the word "imagine"
<gnomefreak> the problem is found already
<gnomefreak> fta found it and added a description to bug 243717
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243717 in grep "case sensitive grep broken with UTF8 in intrepid, breaking scripts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243717
<hyperair> aah
<hyperair> utf-8
<hyperair> i see
<gnomefreak> yep simple fix just waiting for it maybe ill ping the dev about it later today
<hyperair> why wait?
<gnomefreak> hyperair: i can drop the patch and fix it but still have to wait for it to be checked uploaded than uploaded again
<hyperair> meh
<hyperair> red tape
<gnomefreak> hyperair: im asking the devs atm since i dont personally know the last uploader.
<hyperair> how nice
<gnomefreak> hyperair: yes for main repo its very tight so we dont upload major bugs its tested by atleast 2 people
<hyperair> i see
<hyperair> that's good i guess
<gnomefreak> but it has to go to query than archives admins hav eto push it
<gnomefreak> hyperair: drop the patch and rebuild it
<hyperair> lol i'm not even using ubuntu at the moment.
<hyperair> nvidia's broken
<gnomefreak> but its still gonna fix one issue and not the other
<gnomefreak> hyperair: its known they are having issue with it atm
<hyperair> i knwo
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> have a problem with kubuntu-ppc 8.10 alpha
<sacarde> I download iso install
<sacarde> when installer go to find cdrom
<sacarde> it doesnot find /dev/hdb
<sacarde> in fact, /dev/hdb doiesnot exist
<sacarde> can you help me?
<ASULutzy> sacarde: Sorry I just joined, what are you trying to do?
<ASULutzy> ﻿So as far as I can tell this is a Windows problem, not an Intrepid or Virtualbox problem, but figured I'd ask to make sure... I've got a .vdi image that has XP on it, it boots fine in Hardy, but when I use Virtualbox in Intrepid it goes to the Windows menu about safe mode, or boot normally etc, and no matter what I pick it blue screens and reboots immediately. Who's to blame? :P
<sacarde> I download iso image kubuntu-instal-8.10 alpha
<sacarde> for ppc
<sacarde> I burn cdrom
<sacarde> I reboot my mac-mini-ppc whith that
<sacarde> installer runs
<sacarde> when it detect cdrom, it doesnot find it
<sacarde> in fact I dont find /dev/hdb
<sacarde> but in dmesg it found /dev/hdb CDROM iso9660 OK
<sacarde> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/244883
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244883 in ubuntu "(ppc arch) dont find cdrom /dev/hdb (mac-mini)" [Undecided,New]
<ASULutzy> sacarde: Your cd rom is /dev/hdb ?
<sacarde> yes
<sacarde> in dmesg I find it
<sacarde> ...
<sacarde> hdb: ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive...
<sacarde> can I create device ?
<sacarde> in another working linux I have:
<sacarde> brw-rw---- 1 root optical   3,  64  2 lug  2008 hdb
<jonpackard> anybody need/want help setting up Intrepid in Virtualbox?
<joaopinto> I believe it fails to run on VBox at the moment
<h3sp4wn_> I don't believe thats true
<h3sp4wn_> unless its changed from yesterday
<joaopinto> I have seen it reported on the ubuntu devs ML
<h3sp4wn_> there is at least 2 people yesterday who have reported it working
<h3sp4wn_> and loads of different ways to get to the same point
<sacarde> I retry booting kubuntu 8.10alph ppc
<sacarde> I go to modprobe ide_cd
<sacarde> but it there is not
<sacarde> I load cdrom module
<h3sp4wn_> I think the legacy ide support is now not even built
<sacarde> but I dont know how to restart rilevation udev
<sacarde> ah
<sacarde> ide is not supported?
<sacarde> ah
<h3sp4wn_> No it is but by the libata subsystem
<sacarde> how can I create /dev/hdb ?
<sacarde> in dmesh hdb is detect
<sacarde> dmesg
<h3sp4wn_> and that is the cdrom right ?
<sacarde>  hdb: ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive...
<h3sp4wn_> mknod -m 0660 /dev/hdb b 3 64
<h3sp4wn_> you could try netboot/mini.iso and try to get the cdrom working after the install if you have a decent network connection
<sacarde> but it there is not
<sacarde> sorry
<sacarde> after mknod
<sacarde> I have to restart udev ?
<h3sp4wn_> hmmm perhaps you have to stop udev for mknod to work
<sacarde> ?
<sacarde> whish step I have to try?
<sacarde> which
<h3sp4wn_> normally you use mknod with a static /dev (no udev or devfs)
<sacarde> I am in kubuntu cdrom running
<h3sp4wn_> Inside in an initramfs everything is wierd
<sacarde> 1. I load module : cdrom
<h3sp4wn_> Is it a desktop cd or alternative cd ?
<sacarde> 2. mknod ...
<sacarde> alternative
<sacarde> is kubuntu alpha 8.10
<h3sp4wn_> and its a mac right ?
<sacarde> yes
<h3sp4wn_> Is there an existing os ?
<sacarde> yes
<sacarde> YDL, archppc
<sacarde> in kubuntu installer cd , runs busybox
<sacarde> not a real bash system
<h3sp4wn_> thats still inside the initramfs
<ASULutzy> sacarde: If you're getting dropped to busybox, are you sure the cd burned properly?
<sacarde> I think
<ASULutzy> sacarde: Most often getting dumped to busy box while trying to boot off an ubuntu cd means the burn didn't work properly
<sacarde> md5sum are ok in k3b
<h3sp4wn_> I wouldn't bet alpha one was well tested on ppc
<sacarde> no no
<sacarde> I go to console: with ctrl-alt-f2
<ASULutzy> sacarde: You should always verify the burn when dealing with an OS disc
<h3sp4wn_> have you a spare partition
<h3sp4wn_> You could deboostrap using the debs on the disk from YDL
<sacarde> h3sp4wn_, I don know how
<ASULutzy> sacarde: so you checked the md5sum of the .iso you downloaded, but did you verify the burn afterwards?
<sacarde> yes, it is OK
<sacarde> <h3sp4wn_> You could deboostrap using the debs on the disk from YDL
<sacarde> how ?
<h3sp4wn_> I am trying to work out the best way to do itt
<jonpackard> I am running Intrepid in virtualbox 1.6.2 downloaded from virtualbox.org
<jonpackard> it gets kernel panics occasionally right after the boot loader.. rebooting the guest once or twice allows a successful boot
<h3sp4wn_> sacarde: Have you anything else you could potentially boot from ? usb key or whatever
<jonpackard> if you need full mouse/video desktop integration, i had trouble with installing the guest additions in virtualbox-ose-1.5.6 - the modules did not compile.. i switched to virtualbox-1.6.2 and all is well =)
<jonpackard> one more tip.. install guest additions BEFORE installing any updates.. i get some weird graphics glitches installing guest additions on an updated alpha1 system
<h3sp4wn_> jonpackard: did you build ose from source ? (played with the 3d acceleration ?)
<jonpackard> nah.. i used the ose from hardy repos
<ASULutzy> virtualbox inside of Intrepid keeps failing to boot XP correctly
<ASULutzy> I'm sad ;)
<jonpackard> LOL.. what a bummer =)
<jonpackard> I haven't installed Intrepid natively yet.. I'm tempted to on my home PC >:)
<jonpackard> for an alpha1 release I have been very impressed with it
<h3sp4wn_> I am running it on a xen virtual server - less hassle to track intrepid than backport ocaml
<molgrum> nvidia-drivers soon please? :)
<h3sp4wn_> tru neavou (or however you spell it)
<molgrum> they aren't really cutting edge on 8800gts :/
<h3sp4wn_> I wasn't that bothered with nv for my quadro 1600m
<h3sp4wn_> accelerated 2D and Xv
<ASULutzy> I have it installed natively to a separate partition
<ASULutzy> There are some weird things going on with it, but overall I like it. I just like the dark theme ;)
<h3sp4wn_> Interestingly its more stable than hardy for me
<h3sp4wn_> (This is a remote xen at a hosting company - but nothing important - hardy was crashing 2-4 times a day)
<ASULutzy> h3sp4wn_: Weird, my desktop at home is running hardy and has never crashed, haven't restarted it in about 2 weeks or so too
<molgrum> well i need accelerated 3d and GLX
<molgrum> :)
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> I have try to create /dev/hdb
<sacarde> with mknod -m 0660 /dev/hdb 3 64
<sacarde> but I have: segmentation fault
<jonpackard> well that went right over my head.. how about a haiku? =)
<jonpackard> wind catches lily
<jonpackard> scatt'ring petals to the wind:
<jonpackard> segmentation fault
<jonpackard> -- Nick Sweeney
<hyperair> ...wtf
<Pici> jonpackard: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<hyperair> it was on topic
<hyperair> see
<hyperair> segmentation fault
<sacarde> I run mknod from busybox tty2 !
<h3sp4wn_> There will be a way around it have you read about debootstrap ?
<sacarde> no
<h3sp4wn_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromKnoppix
<h3sp4wn_> have a look at that - but instead of the http somehow you have to use a file:/// url to use the cd
<h3sp4wn_> What is your native language ?
<sacarde> it
<sacarde> but knoppix for ppc ???
<sacarde> exists?
<h3sp4wn_> Use the yellow dog linux you already have installed
<sacarde> ok
<sacarde>  I try
<h3sp4wn_> Do you have another machine anywhere ?
<h3sp4wn_> You can setup a web or ftp on that and host the cd their thats another option and use mini.iso
<sacarde> exist kubuntu mini.iso ?
<h3sp4wn_> its in the debian-installer directory of the archive and there is just a single one
<h3sp4wn_> (It only has just enough to boot and connect to the network)
<h3sp4wn_> You can use a hardy netinstall cd to install something newer if you have to and a few other tricks
<sacarde> make: dpkg: Command not found
<h3sp4wn_> have you got alien ?
<h3sp4wn_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromAnotherDistro
<h3sp4wn_> Thats slightly better docs
<h3sp4wn_> sacarde: does ydl use rpms ?
<sacarde> yes, yum
<h3sp4wn_> I can make you a debootstrap rpm if you give me 10 mins
<h3sp4wn_> http://hydra.audio-science.org.uk/junk/debootstrap-1.0.9-2.noarch.rpm#
<h3sp4wn_> http://hydra.audio-science.org.uk/junk/debootstrap-1.0.9-2.noarch.rpm
<h3sp4wn_> just rpm -i (maybe without deps if it complains but it shouldn't)
<h3sp4wn_> Anyone happen to know how the install from windows method works
<h3sp4wn_> I would guess but not tried it given a kernel with all drivers needed in statically that could be booted from any bootloader
<sacarde> I dont understand which is the trick
<sacarde> metod to boot an image-cdrom
<sacarde> from another distro
<h3sp4wn_> install that rpm and then use debootstrap from that cdrom
<sacarde> when I prepare all things
<sacarde> I boot from YDL... no?
<h3sp4wn_> No after its prepared you install a bootloader and kernel and boot
<sacarde> from YDL I run my iso-kubuntu ?
<h3sp4wn_> with or without the yellow dog kernel depending on whether you want to build one
<sacarde> in finaly, what I have?
<sacarde> I have kubuntu installed ?
<sacarde> I dont understand
<h3sp4wn_> yeah
<h3sp4wn_> perhaps you might be better asking in the -it channel someone to explain debootstrap to you
<sacarde> I have YDL + kubuntu (in target partition).... ok ?
<h3sp4wn_> (I am useless at explaining stuff as it is really)
<sacarde> ok
<sacarde> thanks a lot for now
<h3sp4wn_> or another generic linux channel for -it
<sacarde> ok
<DanaG> Here's what O
<DanaG> Here's what I've done on a few laptops with broken CD drives: remove the drive, and insert a good one.  =þ
<DanaG> (borrowed from my current laptop.)
<DanaG> Error: Error opening /tmp/vm-builder-WTXan26474/root.raw: Invalid argument
<DanaG> trying to use simple-mobile-builder
<DanaG> mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/dana/ubuntu-vm-hardy-lpia': File exists
<DanaG>  /usr/bin/ubuntu-vm-builder: line 230: vm_getopt_args: unbound variable
<DanaG> Various errors from trying to use the thing.
<DanaG> I'd say it's broken.
<h3sp4wn_> why not just use a usbkey or pxe or whatever
<DanaG> Can't boot USB in virtualbox.
<DanaG> Anyway, I found they have a KVM image (cdimages.ubuntu.com link in topic of #ubuntu-mobile).
<DanaG> I can just use that virtual hard drive in virtualbox.
<ethana2> hey, does intrepid ship with greasemonkey scripts to make web pages follow our theme properly?
<ethana2> blast
<ethana2> the google logo has white in it instead of alpha
<ethana2> I guess it would be a bit much to try to have greasemonkey take white to alpha on that and such images
 * DanaG hugs his bright orange... because his screen is too dim to use well if he uses a dark screen.
<DanaG> s/orange/orange theme/
<ethana2> oh hey, when are we going to be able to monitor gpu load in the system monitor applet?
<h3sp4wn_> DanaG: Mine can (and I don't care its binary only)
<jonpackard> h3sp4wn: How do you tell virtualbox (non-ose) to boot from usb? will the usb drive show up in the boot menu (F12) if it is properly detected?
<h3sp4wn_> jonpackard: Should do if passthrough is working
<h3sp4wn_> It works with Linux host anyway but not on this Solaris host
<h3sp4wn_> Anyone happen to know how to get the run button back
<h3sp4wn_> (add it to applications or whatever)#
<DanaG> ARgh, my brightness keys are slow and laggy.
<DanaG> hit.....change.....hit......change (where "hit" is me hitting the hotkey, and "change" is when it changes).
<DanaG> There's like 2/3 of a second of lag on it.
<RoC_MasterMind> how do I disable gnome video thumbnails?
#ubuntu+1 2008-07-03
<bri-h> I'm having a problem with sound - everything  except adobe flash 10 seems to work.  I've done lots of searching and have found some info on problems in hardy but none of that has fixed my problem.  Is the sound setup different in intrepid?
<bri-h> Maybe a better way to ask - is there any documentation on the sound architecture for intrepid so I can try to sort this out?
<h3sp4wn_> using alsa ?
<bri-h> h3sp4wn_: yes - using alsa
<DanaG> OIL: ERROR liboiltest.c 361: oil_test_check_impl(): illegal instruction in mmxCombineAddU
<DanaG> Odd.  That's one thing I get when running Pulse on an old Athlon XP-M 1400 laptop.
<h3sp4wn_> maybe its using sse ?
<RAOF> DanaG: And does it then crash?
<DanaG> Nope, I think it works, actually.
<DanaG> Yeah, it's working.
<crimsun_> LetterRip: make sure your l-r-m and nvidia-glx* bits are in place.
<LetterRip> crimsun_, will do
<RAOF> crimsun_: But there aren't appropriate nvidia-glx*/l-r-m packages for Intrepid, are there?
<crimsun_> ...which is what I was alluding to.
<RAOF> Fair enough.  Sorry.
<crimsun_> OTOH, I suppose one could install the drivers manually, etc., and keep all the pieces.
<RAOF> Including a little bit of patching to make the kernel module actually build.
<crimsun_> sigh, new Flash 10 beta.
<RAOF> With bonus baby-eating action?
<crimsun_> we'll see.  I'm updating the source package currently.
<crimsun_> I suppose I should demote the versioned dependency on libflashsupport|libasound2-plugins to recommends
<RAOF> Ya.  Not hard depends, but wanted in all but exceptional cases.
<crimsun_> dude, Adobe, you suck
<crimsun_> thanks for flipping the version string :/
<ethana2> flash 10 works with PA
<crimsun_> 10,0,1,218 -> 10,0,0,525
<ethana2> I tried it, just removed all the other stuff for flash 9
<RAOF> Wah?
<ethana2> you can't have libflash whatever
<RAOF> The new version has a _lower_ version string?
<ethana2> gotta purge them
<crimsun_> RAOF: yep!
<RAOF> >.<
<crimsun_> Debian unstable doesn't even bother to use upstream's version string in the source package version
<crimsun_> (and rightly/smartly so)
<RAOF> Hm.  I suspect there's a better way to generate a gtk gui in C# than this.
<DanaG> I'm glad I installed the nsplugin wrapper.
<DanaG> It seems like I can only get ONE closure of a tab with flash with audio.... and after that, ALL flash-with-audio things die.
<DanaG> All of them.  I end up having to restart Firefox.
<DanaG> I'll bet if I didn't have nspluginwrapper... it'd be CRASHING firefox.
<crimsun_> RAOF: mind uploading http://adhd.irule.net/~crimsun/flashplugin-nonfree_10.0.1.218+10.0.0.525ubuntu1.dsc, please?
<crimsun_> (the tar.gz and _source.changes are also present)
<RAOF> crimsun_: You're unable to upload?
<crimsun_> RAOF: correct, I'm no longer in either upload group.
<crimsun_> (tested, verified working with hardy-* and intrepid)
<crimsun_> ok, battery's nearly drained, and I need to catch the train.
<RAOF> I'll upload to intrepid.
<RAOF> Have fun training ;)
<DanaG> crimsun_: you sure do seem to travel a lot.
<DanaG> I hope it's for things where it's a good thing.
<DanaG> Mmm, power outage.
<DanaG> Mmm, laptop.  And cable modem and router on a UPS.
<ethana2> nice
<burner> nice, flash talk.  it actually works to fullscreen flash with compiz enabled now :)
<ethana2> I don't know how much they try to make modems and routers efficient
<ethana2> but if you run them off UPSs, well, I hope they're good
<DanaG> Oh, and our "Telephone over Coax" thingy, too.
<DanaG> Perhaps we should give that one a SECOND ups for safety.
<ethana2> heh
<ethana2> I call it 'VoIP'
<DanaG> It's not, though.
<ethana2> whatever ;)
<DanaG> It's modulated in some way, but I don't believe it's VoIP.  Unless it has its own internet connection, that is.
<DanaG> argh, ubuntu-mobile's media player app sees only two songs.
<DanaG> And yet, the folder I'm using it with has many many many songs.
<sacarde> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/244883
<sacarde> hi
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244883 in ubuntu "(ppc arch) dont find cdrom /dev/hdb (mac-mini)" [Undecided,New]
<hyperair> isn't it sdb?
<DanaG> Should be scd0
<hyperair> oh right
<DanaG> ﻿Hmm, isn't Bluetooth 2.0 EDR  supposed to use USB 2.0?
<hyperair> or /dev/sr0
<sacarde> but in dmesg I find "/dev/hdb cdrom"
<hyperair> eh?
<hyperair> that's strange
<hyperair> oh well
<sacarde> I have detect in dmesg: hda (hd) and hdb (cdrom)
<sacarde> is a mac-mini-ppc
<BUGabundo_work> hi there
<BUGabundo_work> who was the dev that ask for a better way to do the upgrades of depencies of packages?
<BUGabundo_work> I just noticed the I have some updates for pidgin, while others are still building
<sacarde> may I make a base installation from cd-netinstall-debian and then
<sacarde> convert it to kubuntu ?
<hyperair> if you mess around with /etc/apt/sources.list you may be able to do it
<hyperair> but no guarantees
<hyperair> you'll probably have a lot of old config files
<sacarde> I ask to mi
<sacarde> how it is possible detect hdb in dmesg
<sacarde> and not found /dev/hdb ?
<BUGabundo_work> sacarde: why not just use the ubuntu netinstall?
<BUGabundo_work> are Inetboot, and you don't even need the CD... just grub and fast Net
<sacarde> where is it for 8.10 ?
<BUGabundo_work> no live cd for 8.10
<BUGabundo_work> just alternate
<sacarde> eh
<hyperair> why no livecd i wonder?
<hyperair> this must be the first time they've released without a livecd
<sacarde> what mean: ubuntu netinstall ?
<BUGabundo_work> hyperair: too many troubles! and hardy point release got it delayed
<molgrum> nvidia drivers soon please? :)
<BUGabundo_work> sacarde: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/installer-i386/current/images/
<sacarde> I am in ppc
<BUGabundo_work> I wish molgrum... no 3d for me! no games, no compiz, no showing off how Ubuntu is beautiful
<BUGabundo_work> sacarde: there is also images for 64bits
<sacarde> no ppc
<molgrum> what is the holdup BUGabundo_work?
<BUGabundo_work> from what I've been told, there were lots of changes to kernel ABI
<BUGabundo_work> and there is an huge delay in doing the lbm modules for it
<molgrum> ah :(
<BUGabundo_work> sacarde: ppc AFAIK is no longer supported
<molgrum> that sucks
<BUGabundo_work> sacarde: http://openlab.jp/oscircular/inetboot/
<BUGabundo_work> its great to boot up the machine without any CD or disk
<BUGabundo_work> of course, just to boot GDM it takes 200MiBs of packages
<BUGabundo_work> lol
<enyc> hrrm
<sacarde> BUGabundo_work, but oscircular need a livecd
<BUGabundo_work> sacarde: use hardy 8.04.1
<BUGabundo_work> and dist-upgrade
<sacarde> to 8.10 ?
<sacarde> may it?
<BUGabundo_work> there is no licevd for 8.10, I'm sorry
<BUGabundo_work> either you dist-upgrade or use the alternatecd
<sacarde> alternate cd non detect my cdrom
<BUGabundo_work> sacarde: keep your eyes on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/
<sacarde> I know
<BUGabundo_work> sacarde: both alternate cd and livecd work the same way
<BUGabundo_work> there should not be any diference with your cdrom drive
<BUGabundo_work> when you say its doesn't detect, what exactly do you mean?
<sacarde> in dmesg I view it: hdb
<sacarde> but I dont find /dev/hdb
<BUGabundo_work> on bios Boot?
<sacarde> install
<BUGabundo_work> after install?
<sacarde> I choose "install" kernel
<BUGabundo_work> I've seen some bug reports on trouble using the CD
<BUGabundo_work> check out LP and subscrive to the one that fits you best
<BUGabundo_work> the alternate and live images installer are a bit diferent, and _may_ cause that behaviour
<BUGabundo_work> but if they do cause you trouble, then it's a bug
<BUGabundo_work> do hardy live cd and alternate cd work for you sacarde ?
<sacarde> I no try
<BUGabundo_work> can you please try hardy 8.04.1 live cd?
<sacarde> I looking for a workaround intrepid problem
<BUGabundo_work> and if you already have a grub instaled you can try the inetboot
<BUGabundo_work> but what is your prob exactly?
<BUGabundo_work> not mouting the CD drive?
<sacarde> in dmesg I view it: hdb
<sacarde> but I dont find /dev/hdb
<BUGabundo_work> but is it a fresh install (via alternate cd / net boot) or upgrade from hardy?
<sacarde> fresh install from alternate
<sacarde> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/244883
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244883 in ubuntu "(ppc arch) dont find cdrom /dev/hdb (mac-mini)" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo_work> I have no experience with ppc, I'm sorry
<BUGabundo_work> can you please post the line from dmesg?
<sacarde> hdb: MATSHITACD-RW CW-8124, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
<sacarde> may be a module specific mnissing?
<sacarde> I try to load : cdrom, but not resolv
<BUGabundo_work> not even /dev(scd0 ?
<sacarde> I am serching only hd*
<sacarde> I try
<BUGabundo_work> do a ls /dev/sc then hit tab twice
<BUGabundo_work> or
<BUGabundo_work> do a ls /dev/cdr then hit tab twice
<sacarde> if it exist... what I have to do? installer would find hdb I think
<sacarde> ln -s <whatfind> hdb        ?
<molgrum> can anyone answer, what's going on with nvidia drivers?
<hyperair> not done yet
<s0u][ight> hello guys
<hyperair> yo
<s0u][ight> what is the kernel of the new developed ubuntu? 2.6.25?
<hyperair> .26
<hyperair> 2.6.26
<s0u][ight> :D so the driver for the intel pro wireless 4965 is changed with this version?
<hyperair> i have no idea
<hyperair> the only thing i know about intrepid is that nvidia is broken at the moment
<hyperair> and i refuse to use it compizless
<s0u][ight> use opensource drivers ;)
<s0u][ight> if possible?
<hyperair> nouveau not shipped
<hyperair> and nv doesn't support 3d
<hyperair> woo hoo
<hyperair> the question is... "what open source drivers?"
<s0u][ight> are there no open source drivers for the nvidia cards i thought there were :s look in the site of compiz ;)
<s0u][ight> the only thing i hate about ubuntu is the frequency of updates :@
<hyperair> what?
<hyperair> frequency?
<hyperair> don't you mean rarity?
<hyperair> i hate the way ubuntu's a static release distro
<hyperair> but otherwise it's nice
<hyperair> anyway the only open source drivers for nvidia cards are nv and nouveau
<hyperair> of course there's vesa
<s0u][ight> vesa? :)
<hyperair> but that's just a generic driver with no 2d/3d acceleration
<molgrum> hrm, how would one install nouveau on 8.10 then?
<hyperair> it's not in the frigging repo
<molgrum> zz
<hyperair> so much for "ubuntu will support the nouveau project completely"
<hyperair> pah
<s0u][ight> i don't understand why nvidia gives the source code of their hardware they only distribute binairies :@
<molgrum> maybe they just haven't had the time yet
<hyperair> i think it would take less time to release source code
<molgrum> is ati open source yet?
<hyperair> than to release binaries
<hyperair> i have no idea
<hyperair> i heard ati was going open source
<hyperair> then no more news about it
<molgrum> i'll switch to ati if they go
<hyperair> lol
<hyperair> i don't have the money to keep switching
<hyperair> so i'm still using my ancient nvidia card
<molgrum> was thinking in the future :)
<hyperair> nvidia geforce4 mx
<hyperair> doesn't even work with the 1xx.xx.xx drivers
<s0u][ight> nvidia for ever sorry but never really liked ati and catalyst
<s0u][ight> intel graphics family is welcome too :D
<s0u][ight> but i have to say that ati's linux drivers are better then its windows ones XD
<hyperair> lol why?
<s0u][ight> well according to my ati experiance
<hyperair> i see
<s0u][ight> to be honest i don't understand the mentality of men selling hardware not opensourcing their drivers... the more people developping the better it gets
<hyperair> um according to them, it will expose the secrets they have put into the hardware
<hyperair> and people like ati can take advantage of them
<hyperair> or so it seems
<s0u][ight> well companies like these could win the hole market for themselves with just a few modifications in their philosofy :(
<hyperair> philosophy you mean
<hyperair> and whole
<s0u][ight> tnx for correcting my mistakes ;)
<hyperair> ;)
<molgrum> uhm
<molgrum> both the gnome sound server and gnash is playing sounds in my pc speaker...
<molgrum> since i upgraded to 8.10
<Pici> molgrum: Have you concidered searching for or logging a bug?
<molgrum> i might have found something..
<Hobbsee> Pici: there's info on the forums on how to fix it
<Hobbsee> (search for posts by me, and you'll find it)
<Pici> Hobbsee: I see. /noted
<molgrum> ok i blacklisted the pc speaker module :P
<hyperair> it's pcm_pcsp isn't it
<hyperair> it changed eh
<hyperair> it used to be pcspkr
<molgrum> http://www.inspirecom.com/content/view/22/12/
<molgrum> changed to snd_pcsp
<hyperair> my pc speaker's spoilt or something so it makes some loud scratchy sound. i was worried my hard disk was grinding to a halt when it booted up
<hyperair> ><
<molgrum> same here
<molgrum> it can actually play stuff so you can hear it, but there's a loud grinding noise that accompanies
<hyperair> ah isit?
<hyperair> so my pc speaker isn't spoilt after all
<hyperair> annoying grinding sound
<molgrum> yeah
<Pici> molgrum: I've been informed that there is a post on the forums to resolve your issue.
<molgrum> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5299675&postcount=13
<hyperair> other than blacklisting pcspkr?
<molgrum> found it actually :)
<molgrum> thanks Pici
<Pici> molgrum: Yep, that was it
<G_009> update time!
<G_009> i'd like to have that proprietary nvidia driver to run opengl stuff.. but nv is doing fine
<molgrum> not for 3d :/
<G_009> i can still run all the default programs without issues .. so that's good
<G_009> except for f-spot ..  came back to using rhythmbox again too; very smooth in 8.10, so much that it made me drop quodlibet
<molgrum> i can't run any GLX apps
<G_009> thats out of the question at the moment
<G_009> actually.. i lied .. not all the default programs.. there is a real ugly totem bug that's not allowing me to play DVD's
<lamalex> G_009: there have been noticable rhythmbox improvements from 8.04 -> 8.10?
<G_009> my library loads quickly .. in previous versions it would get stuck in an endless loop; visualization doesn't use up 100% cpu; dragging progress bar is efficiently fast; i think all of it has to do with how kernel is so sexy, but rhythmbox is packed full of features too
<G_009> am not even using swap
<G_009> as in , i set up the system with no swap
<G_009> still smooth
 * DanaG loves having international keyboard.  When I went to bed last night, I set my status to "﻿S£€€P(ing)."
<tom__> hi all, anyone know if redirected direct rendering will make it into intrepid?
<ethana2> DRI2?
<tom__> ethana2 yea
<tom__> +gem and whatever's needed now
<ethana2> nope
<ethana2> not last I heard
<tom__> ethana2 darn :(
<ethana2> I was disappointed, but whatever--
<ethana2> they know what they're doing
<tgillespie_> ethana2 i hope so
<molgrum> is OSS4 in ubuntu yet?
<ethana2> do we even ship OSS with PulseAudio?
<hyperair> what? oss with pulseaudio?
<hyperair> highly doubt it
<DanaG> I've tried OSS4 with PulseAudio.  It doesn't work.
<DanaG> (And besides, oss4 hard-locks my system.  Not kernel panic, but actual hard-lock.)
<hyperair> lol
<hyperair> weird
<hyperair> did you try module-oss-sink?
<DanaG> Yup.
<hyperair> or whatever it was called
<hyperair> ah
<hyperair> i think pulseaudio needs to be compiled with oss4 support in order for that to work then
<pen> oos4?
<pen> oss4?
<hyperair> yeah
<pen> pulseaudio with oss4?
<hyperair> OSSv4
<pen> wow
<pen> is it better than alsa?
<hyperair> supposedly
<hyperair> no scratch that. it is better than alsa
<DanaG> Not for me.
<hyperair> well when it works
<DanaG> Yeah.
<pen> but I'm using ubuntu how do I test oss4 to see if it's really better than alsa? because oss4 are supposedly better with blast soundcard not others?
<hyperair> when it works, it's better than alsa
<DanaG> And the mixer is way cryptic, too.
<hyperair> erm ossv4 is supposed to have software mixing
<hyperair> so a regular integrated sound card should work to
<DanaG> (though it IS a bit fun having individual pin control on HDA devices)
<hyperair> o
<pen> DanaG, what do you mean by that?
<DanaG> You can set mic-in to be another headphone jack, for example.
<DanaG> Though, they call things "Front green" and such -- and none of my ports is actually colored.
<pen> lol
<pen> hyperair, DanaG are you guys using intrepid?
<hyperair> i'm using archlinux until the devs get nvidia up and working in intrepid
 * hyperair is annoyed with the broken nvidia modules in intrepid
<pen> hyperair, it breaks in intrepid?
<pen> hyperair, how?
<hyperair> yes
<hyperair> more like
<hyperair> missing
<hyperair> nada
<hyperair> nothing
<hyperair> nil
<pen> hyperair, it's fine in hardy
<hyperair> of course it is
<hyperair> they REMOVED IT in intrepid
<DanaG> There's a forum thread on how to fix nvidia in intrepid.
<hyperair> yeah
<pen> oh
<hyperair> but not for legacy nvidia users
<pen> hm
<DanaG> It takes some patching of the installer itself.
<DanaG> Aah.
<hyperair> i'm using 96.43.05
<DanaG> Dang.  Legacy.
<pen> patch..patch
<hyperair> pfffffffft
 * hyperair is pissed
<pen> i'm using the 17x
<hyperair> yay for j00
<DanaG> For people with ATI, at least the open-source drivers ALL do 2D acceleration.
<DanaG> nv doesn't accelerate 2D, from what I've seen when using it.
<pen> DanaG, I thought ati is releasing linux driver?
<hyperair> while i'm waiting for ubuntu to get nvidia back up and working i guess i'll continue engaging in a nice and heated debate on whether en_GB uses AM/PM for time or not
<hyperair> >=(
<DanaG> Yeah, ATI has the closed-source fglrx, AND the open-source 'radeon' and 'radeonhd'
<hyperair> i absolutely refuse to believe that en_GB has no AM/PM, but that's how it is in upstream gnome.
<hyperair> i wish ubuntu had nouveau
<pen> hyperair, nouveau?
<hyperair> or some other non-existent nvidia driver
<DanaG> No suspend == I won't use nouveau.
<hyperair> yeah
<hyperair> what?!
<hyperair> no suspend?!
<molgrum> DanaG: that forum thread.. is it for example worth looking for if i have 8800gts?
<hyperair> T_T
<hyperair> molgrum: yes it is
<molgrum> i really want to get glx working
<DanaG> Anything 6-series and newer.
<molgrum> ok thanks
<pen> oh
<pen> I see
<DanaG> ¬_¬
<hyperair> geforce4 here T_T
<pen> only the new graphic cards
<DanaG> =þ
<hyperair> i feel neglected
<hyperair> left out
<pen> what character is taht?
<DanaG> "thorn" (AltGr-T on US International)
<DanaG> AltGr is right alt.
<hyperair> ¬_¬
<pen> how do I press it?
<DanaG> aah, the ¬ is altgr \
<pen> it's not coming out
<DanaG> þ is altgr t
<hyperair> on en_GB it's altgr + - + ,
<ethana2> heh
<ethana2> what layout?
<pen> do you hold it?
<ethana2> é
<ethana2> my altgr + t is that dead key
<pen> i'm using us layout
<DanaG> I'm using US International (AltGr DeadKeys)
<ethana2> colemak here
<ethana2> DanaG: ahh...
<DanaG> Anybody know where to print the layout, so you can actually READ it?  The gnome thingy prints it unreadably.
<ethana2> by the way, does colemak Just Work in intrepid yet?
<ethana2> I'll be on alpha 2 or 3 updating my bug....
<DanaG> I'm going to use some "Keyboard Layout Manager" thingy in Windows to make the same AltGr-Deadkeys layout.
<ethana2> I'm tired of having to mess with it so much
<pen> DanaG, how do you make AltGr?
<ethana2> use a layout that has it, press the alt to the right of the space bar
<pen> ethana2, but for me it's not generating any character at all with that pressed
<G_009> this should be addressed upstream
<ethana2> G_009: ?
<G_009> not
<pen> ethana2, gtg, next time...:p
<ethana2> I almost wish they'd just remove colemak or something
<ethana2> if we have to install it ourselves to get a working implementation anyway
<ethana2> really, they need to steal our backspace feature for all you guys
<ethana2> caps behavior: backspace
<ethana2> that would fix all of this
<DanaG> You could try setting "caps is additional CTRL" perhaps.
<ethana2> it is my backspace.
<ethana2> as per the colemak spec
<ethana2> ctrl isn't as good of use for it as backspace is
<ethana2> ctrl won't help you typing 120 wpm
<ethana2> at all
<ethana2> brb
<molgrum> http://news.softpedia.com/news/New-Nvidia-Linux-Drivers-Brings-Support-for-Kernel-2-6-26-88135.shtml these news say that the drivers work on 2.6.26
<DanaG> Aah, so they fixed the "gives backspace AND caps"?
<hyperair> what's gives backspace and caps?
<hyperair> say.. which locale is international english?
<ethana2> they fixed it?
<ethana2> what?
<ethana2> hyperair: in the colemak layout, the caps lock key is backspace
<DanaG> did they fix it?
<ethana2> gnome doesn't handle this elegantly
<hyperair> O_o i see
<ethana2> not that I know of
<ethana2> nOPE
<ethana2> so to change the function, there's three elements to that
<ethana2> mapping it backspace
<ethana2> removing lock capslock
<ethana2> and setting repeat on for that keycode
<ethana2> it's better to have gnome intercept it and set it backspace and have the layout leave it alone
<hyperair> molgrum: that article only shows the status of the new driver
<hyperair> molgrum: what about the legacies?
<ethana2> oh hey, what's up with nvidia's mobile chips?
<ethana2> they were dying left and right or something
<hyperair> O_o? they were?
<ethana2> I just ordered a geforce 8400m gs in my new ubuntu 1420n from dell
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1420 in rosetta "IRosettaStats current interface doesn't suit database/pofile.py very well" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1420
<ethana2> so I'm concerned, as you can imagine..
<ethana2> seemed like most of the folks having problems were on the m1330 XPS
<hyperair> that's not very nice
<hyperair> i was thinking of getting an m1530
<hyperair> which is pretty much similar to the m1330
<ethana2> I don't remember which one comes with ubuntu
<ethana2> do they have more than like, 4 offerings now?
<hyperair> say.. how good is ati on linux?
<Oli``> hyperair: somewhere between poor and useless depending on your requirements
<Oli``> hyperair: it's not always bad but when I moved to Linux, I dumped my aging ATI card for a shiny nvidia one. If you can afford it, I reckon that's the best course of action atm
<tom__> hyperair: although ati are moving in the open source direction
<tom__> hyperair: nvidia are binary only, and seem that way for a while, poor out of the box
<lamalex> Oli``: that's not true, I've had great luck with ati
<lamalex> it just depends what you need it for
<joaopinto> I also had no issues with my previous ATI card on Linux
<tom__> Oli``: ati used to be *very* poor though, maybe youre remembering those times
<lamalex> These days I would say ati > nvidia
<Oli``> pish - their driver is open but it's still a pain in the arse at times
<lamalex> even if it's not all there *yet* you're supporting a company who has chosen to open up vs. shut us out
<Oli``> (not that the nvidia one isn't, in fairness)
<hyperair> so currently how is the ati driver on ubuntu or linux in general?
<hyperair> i mean nvidia finally got rid of black windows and all
<lamalex> hyperair: depends on the card
<hyperair> so i really have nothing to say against it
<hyperair> unless you count in the lousy xrender support
<hyperair> and weird resolution/refresh rates
<tom__> hyperair and kernel devs will hate you XD
<lamalex> I get whiteouts on my nvidia where I have to kill X
<hyperair> i know.
<hyperair> i really couldn't care less about the licensing
<hyperair> i just care that it works
<Oli``> hyperair: amen
<tom__> hyperair are you looking to buy?
<hyperair> hahah
<joaopinto> Windows works :)
<Oli``> joaopinto: that's news to me
<tom__> joaopinto thats disputable.....
<hyperair> i'm trying to choose between a dell xps and a dell studio
<hyperair> windows sucks big time
<tom__> hyperair what cards do each have?
<hyperair> and no it doesn't work ;)
<hyperair> um
<hyperair> xps's got nvidia 8xxx
<joaopinto> not less disputable compared to the NVidia driver working :)
<hyperair> studio's got ATi
<hyperair> some mobility card
<lamalex> ati /what/
<hyperair> i can't remember the number
<lamalex> that's important
<tom__> hyperair what are you looking to use it for?
<hyperair> joaopinto: very much disputable. windows has no compiz fusion
<hyperair> tom__: compiz, CS, some old games
<Oli``> Well I've got a 8800 here and it's just dandy in Twinview 1920*1200*2 mode
<hyperair> and smooth performance
<joaopinto> hyperair, and since when is "compiz" a requirement :) ?
<tom__> hyperair is it only between those 2?
<tom__> computers i mean
<lamalex> Oli``: do you have compiz running in that high res?
<Oli``> lamalex: yeah
<lamalex> I didn't think compiz could do > 2048x2048
<Oli``> smooth as a button
<hyperair> joaopinto: it is for me
<crdlb> lamalex: compiz can do whatever your GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE can
<hyperair> tom__: pretty much
<hyperair> tom__: the rest don't depend on GPU
<lamalex> ah
<tom__> hyperair considered an intel chip?
<crdlb> recent nvidia cards have 8192 ** 2
<hyperair> tom__: yeah. but i'm looking at a dell studio 15, which doesn't have anything other than ati
<hyperair> whereas xps has a choice of nvidia or intel
<hyperair> aha
<hyperair> 256 MB ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3450
<hyperair> how's that?
<hyperair> good or bad?
<tom__> hyperair radeon hd is good ive heard
<hyperair> is it?
<hyperair> okay, so i should consider it after all =\
<tom__> hyperair didnt ati/amd just write/commision an open source driver?
<tom__> hyperair dont trust me though :)
<hyperair> yeah but is it ready?
<hyperair> until the driver's ready, i don't wanna get it. but the laptop should be chosen in a time span of 3 months
<Oli``> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Oli``> Sounds like the Binary is still the way you want to go for performance
<lamalex> hyperair: Xorg wiki says that card should work with the radeonhd driver
<tom__> http://www.x.org/wiki/radeonhd#head-8cc5fc520af1596f811ff28f709f805041f58907
<tom__> hyperair: apparently 3d's not ready yet, sorry for the bad info
<hyperair> oh damn
<lamalex> go with intel anyway
<hyperair> nvidia it is then
<hyperair> how well do old games work with intel?
<hyperair> artifacts/choppy?
<lamalex> You're playing cs dude
<hyperair> lol
<hyperair> so it's fine?
<lamalex> it's like 15 year old game, imagine the hardware it was designed for
<Oli``> They should be fine on older games, yeah
<hyperair> um
<hyperair> right
<lamalex> and still the greatest game
<hyperair> okay lemme rephrase: how does a new intel card compare with an ancient nvidia card?
<Oli``> 7 years old, I think, but still
<hyperair> say nvidia geforce4 mx
<lamalex> it's older than 7 years
<tom__> hyperair the x3100 is good isnt it?
<hyperair> i have no idea what x3100 is =\
<G_009> mx4000
<lamalex> Oli``: came out in 99
<hyperair> i'm honestly lost when it comes to GPUs beyond the nvidia geforce4 mx.
<Oli``> lamalex: 1999 as a mod
<Oli``> =) wikipedia to the rescue
<lamalex> haha :)
<hyperair> meh
<lamalex> so when did halflife come out
<hyperair> it's all greek to me
<tomd123> hl stole so much time away from me, it's really sad
<lamalex> you could make an argument for CS being an older game since it  was a mod
<lamalex> but we digress :)
<Oli``> end of 98, apparently
<lamalex> tomd123: tell me about it
<G_009> it stole half life from you
<lamalex> I wasted so much of early middle school to those games
<tomd123> lamalex: let's just say it lasted several years..
<shadow420> hey I need to adjust my screen resolution  to see properly how do I do that I am using xfrc
<tomd123> G_009: I hope not, that means I'm over due.
<hyperair> @_@
<hyperair> maybe i'll look at the inspirons
<Oli``> hyperair: you could get something other than a dell
<hyperair> hmm i looked
<hyperair> not impressed
<Oli``> ..with any other PC brand?
<hyperair> they're either pricey or underspec'd or both
<shadow420> well I have an old dell I am using and I have had no problems with them
<shadow420> I do mean old
<Oli``> build your own
<lamalex> custom builds++
<lamalex> except you lose warranty support
<Oli``> if you can handle the more dubious usability aspects of Linux, you can handle the building side of things
<Oli``> warranties are for girls
<shadow420> a P3 1.0Ghz  512MB Of Ram Nvidia Graphics Card
<Oli``> spare parts for the win
 * lamalex looks down and shrugs
<shadow420> hey warrenties are thre for a reason
<tom__> yea, wish i still had my warranty, dam backlight
<Oli``> components still have warranties
<G_009> if you have ever played with legos .. you can put a computer together.. just dont get electrocuted
<tom__> anyway, ciao y'all
<shadow420> infact my new system is going to have alot of power and it's a dell I just prefer dells plus I can custommize the basic setup to suit my needs I will be back got to reboot
<shadow420> back
<hyperair> Oli``: i'd build it if i were getting a desktop, but this is alaptop we're talking about
<Oli``> hyperair: oh that's very true
<hyperair> mmhmm
<hyperair> so much easier to build a comp than buy a prebuilt one
<lamalex> what?
<lamalex> hardly
<lamalex> Options means decisions, and I don't know about you, but I am not good at deciding
<shadow420> I need to fix my display to use my required driver
<G_009> they have what its called barebone kits with everything you need..  that leaves you with which one you want ..
<G_009> and play lego with it
<G_009> i'd always try booting up in recovery mode and use Fix xserver option; "works for me"
<ShackJack> HI all trying to install Kubuntu 8.10 under Vbox from the ISO, but it keeps hanging @ Preparing xfonts-base (after the username, etc.. is chosen)... Anyone else experiencing this or thoughts on how to nudge it along?
<ShackJack> (cpu steady @ 50%, so I assume it's trying to do *something*)
<ethana2> dual core?
<ethana2> ShackJack: two core CPU?
<G_009> maybe you need to do a chksum check on it
<stdin> I think there may be a bug when installing on VMs, or so I've heard
<shadow420> I need to get my screen fixed it's annoing to see some text not show up
<ShackJack> ethana2: Yes - two core...
<ShackJack> G_009: O.K. yep willl try a checksum - I think I overlooked doing that...
<ShackJack> stdin: K - thanks for the tip...
<ethana2> sounds like a race condition
<ethana2> if you only had one core, it'd take your machine unresponsive
<ethana2> maybe
<ShackJack> ethana2: Kinda seems that way....
<ShackJack> Is Ibex Alpha rockin' KDE 4.1?
 * ShackJack shuts down VM
<ethana2> yes
<ethana2> so we get unified KDE, gnome, and wine themes right?
<ethana2> I didn't see that in the spec for intrepid, but it'd be nice if my desktop didn't look like a complete....
<ShackJack> I tried the Suse KDE live cd... wasn't too crazy about it, but figured I give KDE another shot... (Though it just seems awkward, some of the interface decisions they make)
<ethana2> like the main panel at the bottom, eww
<ShackJack> Yeah, and those funny icons that appear when hovering over plasma thingies... Ever heard of right-click? :P
 * ShackJack running the "Check CD for defects" (ISO under VM)
<kristjan_> what xorg version will come with intrepid? 1.5?
<ethana2> haha yeah
<ethana2> that cashew is ugly, I don't want it there all the time, that's ridiculous
<ethana2> right click FTW
<ShackJack> Mmmm... cashews....
<ethana2> they're tasty
<ethana2> but we have context menus for a reason
<ShackJack> I may give the SUSE install a go for now to try out KDE 4... I'm sure it can be tweaked to my likings, but you're right the ever-present cashew is a stupid design choice.... put it in the tray or the taskbar if anything...
<ethana2> I have my gnome /perfect/
<ethana2> no arrows on the ends of scroll bars
<ethana2> no window title redundancy
<ethana2> it's in the window list, not the grab bar
<ShackJack> Window Title Redundancy?
<ethana2> which is half thickness of course, to save space
<ethana2> yeah, no sense putting it in the window list /and/ title bars
<ethana2> I'm a function oriented minimalist-- if it has minimal function, I find it disorienting
<ShackJack> I have a very "Windows"-esque setup... Single panel across the bottom with the single "start" menu type button, some quick launchers, the window list buttons, follow by a sysmon, notification tray and clock & weather...
<ethana2> uggh
<ethana2> I didn't switch to linux because of linux
<ethana2> I switched because of gnome
<ethana2> controls belong on the top, content on the remainder of the screen
<ShackJack> I poached the Visa Segoue font, which looks very nice on my 15" 1680x1050 screen and use a mac-esque theme "Aqua Advanced"... (it has colored buttons, but not so big and they're on the "right" side of the window
<ethana2> your cursor should never have to go across the screen center line, vertically
<ethana2> my theme is white against black, with dark gray around
<ShackJack> By controls, you're referring to your having a top-panel?
<ethana2> deep blue glossy widgets
<ethana2> top panel, grab bar, menu bar, all those
<ethana2> bar thingies-- I don't show status bars because they're at the bottom
<ethana2> the way to help with visual noise isn't spreading it out
<ethana2> it's eliminating it
<ShackJack> Gotcha... like I said I'm a bit brainwashed from Windows over the years, so I stick with that type of setup... Works for Me (TM)
<ethana2> I have never had that mindset
<ethana2> heh
<ShackJack> I never liked the two-panel default setup at any rate - waste of space...
<molgrum> audacious crashing on x86_64
<ethana2> I even find the english language frusrating enough to switch to lojban
<ethana2> ShackJack: two panels for small screens
<ethana2> on wide, one at the top
<ethana2> it should be done automatically, but it's easy enough to do yourself
<ShackJack> Something about having the panel at the top and then the window title right beneath bother me...
<ethana2> as I said
<ethana2> it's not
<ethana2> because I removed it from grab bars
<ethana2> it's only in the window list, where it belongs
<ShackJack> I'm not sure I know what you're referring to by "grab bars"?
<ethana2> and close together?  yeah, that's what makes it fast
<ethana2> no titles in them, so why call them title bars?
<ethana2> I use them to grab windows, so I call it my grab bar
<ethana2> and also, as I said, half height
<ethana2> like 12 px or something
<ShackJack> True - yes you have no titles ;-)  I don't imagine a lot of ppl have there's set like that, though it's an interesting take...
<ethana2> I think
<ShackJack> :)
<ethana2> many others employ 'works for me'.......
<ethana2> I am simply not one of those people
<ShackJack> Grab Bar - I get's it... Of course, ALT+Drag works too :P
<ethana2> yes it does
<ethana2> but I double click to (un)maximize
<ethana2> thus no maximize button on the grab bar
<ethana2> I click the window list entry to (un)minimize, thus no button for that either
<ShackJack> True, in this case, though the paradigm (the single bottom panel desktop) is so widely used, it makes others using my system instantly familiar...
<ShackJack> (plus with proper title bars) :)
<ethana2> familiarity is overrated
<ethana2> and 'proper' is relative
<ethana2> ....we should take this to #offtopic......
<ShackJack> For some people yes, but not when it comes to O/S's and apps...
<ShackJack> True we should - though the channel is very quiet... going now
<ethana2> (sorry about that folks, I forget that a lot)
<jonpackard> Hi. Is anybody else getting a screen flicker (black) using the nv driver? I have a Nvidia Gforce 8600GT.
<molgrum> jonpackard: i have the exact same problem
<molgrum> usually when it changes resolution or is under heavy cpu load
<jonpackard> Thanks and I'm going to try NOVEAU driver next to see if it works better.
<ethana2> good luck
<jonpackard> thanks
<ethana2> you want 3d or what?
<ethana2> I mean, I suppose it's possible that you may not
<jonpackard> I haven't used it before but I'm also gonna try the NVIDIA....eh...
<ethana2> but if you have an nvidia gpu in the first place...
<jonpackard> Yea
<jonpackard> I might try the 3D
<jonpackard> Depends on what works
<molgrum> i don't even know how to install nouveau
<molgrum> didn't find it in synaptic
<molgrum> :P
<jonpackard> I'll see if I can find it and I'll let you know
<molgrum> would be nice
<jonpackard> lol yea - Well gonna go, wife just got home.
<kristjan_> ethana2: gnome had once rounded corners in screen, which was cool ... in a way
<kristjan_> *rounded screen corners
<ethana2> I actually wouldn't prefer that
<ethana2> mixed geometry is more complex than sticking to one thing
<ethana2> I like to keep things looking sharp
<ethana2> with non-rounded corners and reflections and whatnot
<kristjan_> did I just lie to you or it used to have rounded corners?
<kristjan_> ok I found some proof: http://involution.com/images/gnome22.gif
<ethana2> eww, it's like, mac or something
 * assasukasse is away: 
<jonpackard> is anybody else having trouble with nautilus? at first I thought it was related to my graphics glitching out under the nv driver but it's happening with the vesa driver too (im using geforce 8600gt).. error message:
<jonpackard> ** (nautilus:8452): WARNING **: Unable to add monitor: Not supported
<jonpackard> Segmentation fault
<awalton_1> the warning is meaningless, not all gvfs backends support monitoring, so you get that. the crash otoh, isn't.
<awalton_1> run nautilus in gdb and catch the crash, file it on launchpad
<jonpackard> i looked at the man file for gdb.. usage is gdm [program] [core or process]
<jonpackard> what do i need to give it for the core or process?
<awalton_1> if nautilus is already running, quit it first: nautilus -q
<awalton_1> then, gdb nautilus
<awalton_1> when it crashes, follow the procedure here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<awalton_1> that will give us the maximum amount of information to work with
<jonpackard> ok i did nautilus -q and it shut down..
<jonpackard> ran gdb nautilus and it gave me a gdb prompt
<awalton_1> type "run" and press return
<jonpackard> when i go to open my home folder from the places menu the folder shows on the screen for a spli second and then disappears
<jonpackard> here's what i got after typing run in gdb...
<jonpackard> ** (nautilus:8864): WARNING **: Unable to add monitor: Not supported
<jonpackard> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<jonpackard> [Switching to Thread 0xb6964b90 (LWP 8867)]
<jonpackard> 0xb728fc2c in ?? () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
<awalton_1> right. now we need to follow the steps outlined on the backtrace page
<jonpackard> cool thanks! i never knew how to do that before =)
<awalton_1> it's very helpful to us when we're trying to fix problems.
<awalton_1> just copy and paste all of the data you get into a file, file a bug and attach it
<awalton_1> if you want to leave the bug number in here after you get done copying the trace and uploading it and such, I'll take a look at it later
<tomd123> does anyone else have no sound after logging in (but you hear the sound at the beginning of the login screen, not the one after you log in)
<jonpackard> i had to switch to ALSA.. my pulseaudio had no sound.. using HDA Nvidia (nForce 430)
<tomd123> ok, then it's not just me then :)
<tomd123> jonpackard: did you report it/ is it reported?
<jonpackard> i haven't reported it or checked it yet.. working on a bigger problem.. my nautilus and now my gedit crash with segfaults =)
<tomd123> lol, are they using a developement version of nautilus/gedit <:)
<tomd123> nvm, i'll let you find the solution in peace, cya
<jonpackard> hmm seems my gedit is fine now but my nautilus is still borked
<jonpackard> awalton: I saw your comments on bug 245290.. i think this is my same problem.. im installing those debugging symbols you were talking about now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245290 in nautilus "[intrepid] nautilus crashes after last upgrade" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245290
<jonpackard> my dbg still says "no debugging symbols found".. am I doing something wrong?
<awalton_1> could just be saying you don't have debug symbols for some other library. if it's important, the stacktrace will have a lot of question marks, and it's not very usable
<awalton_1> with the right symbols installed, when you do backtrace full, you'll get a nice pretty display of all of the variables, symbols, etc. for every function up to the crash (most of the time anyways)
<jonpackard> thanks :)
<jonpackard> bug 245290 updated with backtrace
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245290 in nautilus "[intrepid] nautilus crashes after last upgrade" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245290
<awalton_1> jonpackard, you're still missing symbols there, try installing the debug package for nautilus.
<awalton_1> secondly, I think it's actually a different bug, we seem to be trying to make a themed icon with no icon names, which is definitely a bug
<jonpackard> when i try to open a nautilus window (ex. my home folder), the nautilus window tries to open several times and then finally stops.. it flashes on the screen
<awalton_1> yeah, whatever the bug is, it's crashing nautilus over and over again, and the session manager keeps restarting it
<awalton_1> one of these days, the session manager will learn not to do that, but that day may be in a star trek future...
<G_009> and that was after todays update?
<awalton_1> G_009, getting a similar issue?
<G_009> just wondering if you also rebooted your system at any point
<awalton_1> not me, but I'm not having the trouble :)
<awalton_1> I'm also up to trunk with glib and nautilus though, so it could be something we already fixed and don't know it yet. though I kind of doubt it.
<G_009> i see.. me neither .. but i dont want to do a system restart and find out
<jonpackard> ill reboot and check again
<awalton_1> jonpackard, and install those nautilus symbols ;)
<jonpackard> any idea about the package name?
<awalton_1> nautilus-dbg iirc
<Amaranth> awalton_1: why would the session manager not restart a crashed application?
<awalton_1> Amaranth, in an infinite loop?
<Amaranth> i thought it only tried 10 times
<jonpackard> installing nautilus-dbg.. hope thats the one
<awalton_1> it's definitely tried more than 10 times here :)
<Amaranth> anyway, isn't that the application's fault?
<Amaranth> it tells the session manager to restart it
<awalton_1> absolutely. but you'd think it'd be able to say "hey, wait a second"
<jonpackard> BBL rebooting =)
<Amaranth> should create a file on launch then remove it after 30 seconds or something
<Amaranth> and if it detects the file don't put itself in restart mode
<Amaranth> then it'll crash, try to launch, crash again, try to launch, crash again, and stay gone
<awalton_1> I'd be happy with "this application has crashed $HUGE_NUMBER times. [Report Crash]"
<awalton_1> but it's not my area. I'm just a lowly fm hacker.
<awalton_1> it's strange to me that all of these gio-related crashers are only starting to happen now, I could swear the code hasn't changed that much since 2.16
<jonpackard> rebooted.. nautilus problem still there
<esac> anybody running alpha in vmware ? it booted and i logged in, and now it is just sitting at a brown screen
<jonpackard> esac: ive had really good success with virtualbox (non-ose).. you can get it at virtualbox.org
<jonpackard> if you decide to try it, I have two tips...
<jonpackard> If you get a kernel panic.. don't panic, just reset your guest.. it may take a couple tries but it happens right away so it's not a problem
#ubuntu+1 2008-07-04
<jonpackard> secondly.. install guest additions BEFORE you install any updates.. not sure why but it seems to work better
<esac> jonpackard: i just uninstalled virtualbox in favor of vmware as windows xp seems to be doing better in vmware
<jonpackard> I've been wanting to try KVM.. but i think it requires AMD or Intel CPU virtualization support.. which I don't have =(
<esac> i tried kvm as well, and had a few more stability problems than even virtualbox
<esac> the only thing i havent tried is xen as this is on my laptop and i want compiz/nvidia driver support which doesnt work with the xen kernels
<jonpackard> that reminds me.. the nvidia-glx-new module fails to load and the official NVidia installed fails with the message that the kernel in use is a Xen kernel.. weird
<jonpackard> i have yet to get 3d accel with my 8600GT in intrepid.. thinking about trying the nouveau driver
<jonpackard> d'oh i just checked.. Nouveau 3D accel is still in early delevopment.. I thought it was further along =(
<esac> jonpackard: its telling you that it is a xen kernel on the generic kernel ?
<jonpackard> yep
<jonpackard> jon@jon-desktop:~$ uname -r
<jonpackard> 2.6.26-2-generic
<RAOF> jonpackard: Not only is nouveau 3d accel in early development, support for your 8600gt is in early development.
<RAOF> Well, the "early development" isn't quite right; it's works reasonably for me, some of the time.
<RAOF> But nv5x is very different to all the previous cards, and support is not so good for them.
<RAOF> !nouveau | jonpackard you can try nouveau with the following, but don't expect it to be any better than the nv driver for you
<ubottu> jonpackard you can try nouveau with the following, but don't expect it to be any better than the nv driver for you: Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<jonpackard> thanks!
<jonpackard> raof: I might be a bit off topic here, but when I try to install nouveau from that repo, apt cannot find the package linux-nouveau-modules
<jonpackard> any suggestions?
<RAOF> jonpackard: Run "sudo module-assistant auto-install drm-modules" first.
<RAOF> jonpackard: That'll build the linux-nouveau-modules package for your current kernel.
<jonpackard> I might be in over my head here.. having trouble with that command.. here's the error
<jonpackard> debian/rules:12: /usr/share/quilt/quilt.make: No such file or directory    ↑
<jonpackard>  │ make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/share/quilt/quilt.make'.  Stop.
<RAOF> Bah!  I need to fix that!
<RAOF> sudo aptitude install quilt.
<RAOF> That'll fix that problem.  SOrry.
<G_009> is this nouveaux the precursor to how ibex will integrate 3d accel or just an option?
<jonpackard> I'm sure RAOF can give u a better answer but in short it is just an option...
<RAOF> G_009: It's unlikely (but possibly) that nouveau will be available in Intrepid.
<RAOF> Furthermore, even if nouveau gets into intrepid, there is absolutely no chance that it will accelerate 3d out of the box.
<RAOF> (Current status of 3d on nouveau is "maybe it works, no developer wants to hear if it doesn't").
<G_009> 10-4  it makes for an interesting read too
<jonpackard> thanks RAOF.. istalling nouveau now.. I'll let you know how it works for me =)
<RAOF> If the needed infrastructure makes it into Intrepid I'll try to get nouveau in, too.  Not because it does 3d, but because it's a _much_ better 2D driver than the 'nv' driver.
<RAOF> At least for < nv5x (Geforce 8/9).
<RAOF> In many ways it's a better 2d driver than the nvidia driver, too.
<jonpackard> just curious.. what improvements are there?
<jonpackard> brb.. restarting x to give nouveau a shot =)
<RAOF> Hm.  That looks ominous.
<G_009> "attempt fail: proceed to autodestruct"
<RAOF> jonpackard: No joy?
<esac> nouveau would be an interesting time to add support for direct graphics support for virtual machines
<jonpackard> I'm running nouveau now.. still getting the occasional black flicker like I was getting with the nv driver.. vesa driver did not have this problem
<RAOF> I'm not sure what you mean by 'black flicker'.  Unless it's the full-screen black flash that happens when I run compiz+nvidia.
<RAOF> Also, I'm pretty sure I mentioned that your card isn't in the nouveau sweet-spot.  It's great that it's working, though :)
<G_009> "luck" is what they call it
<jonpackard> it happens whenever I load a program or get a pop-up notification
<RAOF> I think you've actually got a bit of kernel-modesetting on your nv5x, actually.  I'm not sure how much of that's actually hooked up, though :).
<G_009> the presentation did not address virtual machines at all .. you're out of "luck"
<RAOF> jonpackard: As in: the window pops filled with garbage that quickly disappears?
<jonpackard> nope.. the whole screen has a very fast black flicker
<RAOF> Woah.
<jonpackard> im having the exact same issue with nv driver (in intrepid only)
<RAOF> Hm.  I'd file a bug against the nv driver, and probably nouveau as well.
<jonpackard> I'd like to get my nvidia driver working so I can find out if it does the same thing too
<RAOF> There's a patch on ubuntuforums which should allow you to build the nvidia kernel module.
<jonpackard> cool thanks for the tip =)
<RAOF> Oh, and the advantages of nouveau: on < nv5x you get - faster 2d than nvidia, and XRandR 1.2 support.
<RAOF> On nv5x/nv6x you get... currently nothing, really.  nouveau doesn't yet have good 2d accel on nv5x, and nv does XRandR1.2 on nv5x also.
<jonpackard> patch for nvidia (intrepid) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=833633&highlight=nvidia
<jonpackard> installing now.. brb =)
<aib> i'm trying to mix some intrepid packages with hardy. i added APT::Default-Release "stable"; to apt.conf and added the main intrepid repo to my sources.list, then ran apt-get -t intrepid install hello, but it still grabs hello from hardy. i followed the debian guide as much as possible http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html
<lastent> hi, where can I upload my bugs for the alpha1?
<RAOF> lastent: Launchpad.net, same as anything else.
<lastent> RAOF, I though it qas qa.ubuntu.com
<RAOF> lastent: Do you mean "Where do I document alpha1 install issues", or "Where do I file bugs against programs in Ubuntu"?
<lastent> RAOF, bugs against programs in an alpha version
<RAOF> Launchpad.net.
<lastent> RAOF, ok
<RAOF> qa.ubuntu.com is only for checking that the CDs work - that you can actually install from them.
<lastent> RAOF, ok thanks
<bri-h> I've been working on a strange sound problem and finally figured out how to fix it.  Unfortunately, I have to killall pulseaudio to get sound from flashplugin-nonfree in ff3 or opera.  Here's my question though.  I've been monkeying around with all my sound related packages quite a bit.  Is there a way to get back to the baseline install without a complete reinstall?  I just want to make sure when pulse is fixed, I'll know it.  Sh
<jonpackard> molgrum: you asked earlier about the nouveau driver.. I was able to install it in Intrepid but had the same black screen flicker issue that I had with nv
<jonpackard> Bug 245290 updated with new back trace.. I think I got all the symbol packages this time.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245290 in nautilus "[intrepid] nautilus crashes after last upgrade" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245290
<kristjan_> that's neat. bug 13
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 13 in baz "empty signing rules lead to invalid checksums" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/13
<kristjan_> bu 1337
<kristjan_> bug 1337
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1337 in malone "Distro release tasks should include name of distro" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1337
<RAOF> jonpackard: Incidentally, have you filed that nv bug?
<kristjan_> bug 666
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 666 in malone "can't file a bug on Ubuntu" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/666
<jonpackard> not as of yet.. thanks for reminding me =)
<kristjan_> I kinda asked the same question yesterday: will intrepid come with xorg 1.5?
<jonpackard> my intrepid is running xorg version 1:7.3+12ubuntu2.. not sure what the colon means
<kristjan_> jonpackard: that's not xorg version, this is package numbering
<jonpackard> ahh thanks.. how do I check the xorg version?
<kristjan_> jonpackard: let me think, I have no idea
<kristjan_> jonpackard: try this: xdpyinfo | grep X.Org
<jonpackard> that seems to have done it.. X.Org version: 1.4.0.90
<kristjan_> jonpackard: so it's same right now as in hardy
<RAOF> kristjan_: Yes.  1.5 is currently being merged.
<RAOF> kristjan_: You may have noticed libdrm 2.3.1 today?  That's the base of the stack needed to get 1.5 in Intrepid.
<RAOF> (Next up is Mesa 7.1)
<kristjan_> RAOF: do you know if we will have a change to install novueau driver instead of nv?
<RAOF> kristjan_: You won't get the nouveau driver without extra work.
<RAOF> kristjan_: At the moment, you can get the nouveau driver from my PPA - it's not in Ubuntu proper.  Intrepid _may_ (although this is unlikely) get new enough infrastructure for us to include Nouveau in Ubuntu proper, but it certainly isn't right now.
<jonpackard> Reported bug about nv and nouveau drivers causing screen flickers: bug 245383
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245383 in ubuntu "[intrepid] Screen flickers when loading applications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245383
<kristjan_> RAOF: oh well, too bad.
<RAOF> It's still possible that we'll be able to pull nouveau into Intrepid; just unlikely.
<G_009> nouveau is also based on nv so there is not much to offer .. but its better than nothing right now
<h3sp4wn> I thought it was quite a bit better for eg xrender
<G_009> xrandr
<G_009> 1.2
<h3sp4wn> Those are 2 different things entirely
<DanaG> odd... I have to run bitpim as root for it to be able to communicate with my phone over the USB cable.
<DanaG> Great, and now Nautilus just crashed.... about 10 times in rapid succession.
<G_009> you got the bug of the day
<DanaG> s/in/...in/
<DanaG> and gvfs with samba is way slow.
<G_009> actually .. you got yesterday's bug of the day
<DanaG> argh, how do I disable single-click mode in kde4 konqueror?
<DanaG> the systemsettings thingy has lots of missing panels.
<h3sp4wn> Try dcop
<DanaG> The shared library was not found.Library "kcm_input" not found
<DanaG> Yes, it did smack it together after the period like that.
<RAOF> G_009: nouveau is significantly different to nv.  If you had the option, you'd always go nouveau.
<DanaG> Too bad nouveau doesn't do suspend2ram.
<RAOF> Neither does nv.
<hyperair> but there isn't a nouveau package in nv
<hyperair> i mean
<hyperair> in ubutnu
<hyperair> *ubuntu
<RAOF> Right.  Because it's highly experimental, and needs stuff we don't have.
<RAOF> On the other hand, _I_ use it :)
<hyperair> ah
<hyperair> how?
<hyperair> make install ?
<RAOF> Like this:
<RAOF> !nouveau
<ubottu> Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<G_009> am not dissing nouveau.. just saying it is based on nv
<DanaG> And _I_ am buying ATI next time.
<hyperair> aah
<hyperair> i see
<hyperair> speaking of ati, how is the catalyst driver?
<RAOF> Right.  It certainly is based on nv.  And then had the 2d accel and modesetting totally rewritten :)
<hyperair> and nouveau doesn't have 3d accel yet right?
<RAOF> Kinda.
 * RAOF 's does, but you wouldn't want to depend on it for anything.
<hyperair> i see
<hyperair> is there a page showing how far support for certain cards have gone?
<h3sp4wn> Seems like how I feel about compiz
<RAOF> Not really. Current 3d support is "nv4x probably works quite a lot.  nv5x has just had some gallium code committed, but not hooked up.  nv3x has some work.  Before then, gallium works against you".
<G_009> tinkers' only realm type thing
<jonpackard> DanaG: see bug 245290
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245290 in nautilus "[intrepid] nautilus crashes after last upgrade" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245290
<hyperair> i've got nv18
<RAOF> hyperair: Oldschool.  That's... Geforce 2?
<hyperair> 4
<hyperair> geforce4
<h3sp4wn> RAOF: Thats one of the main things that pisses me off with Xorg
<DanaG> Wow, bitpim under Linux sucks compared to it under Windows, for some reason.
<RAOF> h3sp4wn: What?
<RAOF> hyperair: Really?  It's not a Geforce4MX?
<hyperair> sorry
<hyperair> geforce4 mx 440 agp8x
<RAOF> Hah!  Geforce2 :P
<hyperair> not that my mobo supports agp8x anyway
<hyperair> lol
<jonpackard> that card wah the sh!t back in what.. 2001?
<hyperair> it's a geforce2 on steroids
<DanaG> I found an ATI Rage 128 somewhere today.
<hyperair> but the code name is geforce4 mx
<h3sp4wn> RAOF: That stuff that perfectly fine gets messed up seemingly without any regression testing
<hyperair> my computer was bought in 2004 i think.
<RAOF> h3sp4wn: W
<RAOF> h3sp4wn: I'm still not sure what part of my comments you're referring to.  Nvidia support has _never_ been perfectly fine, as far as I'm aware :)
<G_009> am running nv on a mx4000.. i can wait
<jonpackard> im fairly happy with nvidia w/ proprietary drivers.. I use dual screen at work and it is flawless.. i would prefer an OSS solution though
<h3sp4wn> RAOF: The r200 support is useless these days and it was once the best supported linux had
<h3sp4wn> I worry about similar issues with any opensource driver
<h3sp4wn> (as the maker will only pay for the newest stuff etc)
<DanaG> !find kcm_input
<ubottu> File kcm_input found in kcontrol, kdebase-workspace-bin, kdebase-workspace-dbg
<G_009> this is just alpha2 .. its not so bad
<RAOF> jonpackard: I find nouveau's dual-screen to work better than nvidia's (it seems to handle the dynamic switching of monitors better).
<jonpackard> are we up to alpha2 already? thought we were still on alpha1.. while I was checking distrowatch though.. 8.04.1 was just released.. an update release already?? weird
<RAOF> h3sp4wn: Really?  I thought r200 was still well supported.  How did it go backwards?
<h3sp4wn> RAOF: Just bit rot I guess its the little things small glitches etc
<jonpackard> RAOF: i might give it a try sometime.. i have a 7600GS and am running Hardy at work.. I don't need 3D.. would you recommend it?
<h3sp4wn> RAOF: It was really well polished
<G_009> that nvidia fix on amaranth blog didnt work for you jonpackard >?
<DanaG> Time to boot Windows again, to use bitpim.
<RAOF> jonpackard: I use it on my 7600Go; They're nv4x cards, and are the best supported.
<jonpackard> G_009 I found a patch but it was for the last kernel.. I'll check again later
<DanaG> wtf? kde4 won't accept font size 9.5.
<G_009> bummer
<RAOF> For a work machine I'm not sure if I'd recommend them; they are, after all, still experimental.  That said, I use them.
<RAOF> And they're faster than the closed-source drivers, which is pretty cool.
<jonpackard> RAOF: Thanks for the tips. =)
<hyperair> if only they'd support 3d
<h3sp4wn> I cannot imagine ever wanting a non xig xserver for work
<jonpackard> Bug reported about pulseaudio problem in intrepid: bug 245389
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245389 in pulseaudio "[intrepid] Pulseaudio has no sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245389
<G_009> :-/
<RAOF> hyperair: You might be surprised how much you miss 2d acceleration when it's not there.
<hyperair> i'm not surprised how much i miss 3d acceleration when it's not there
<hyperair> >=(
<RAOF> Right.  And, well... you could write the 3d accel? :)
<h3sp4wn> Good 2d acceleration is more important for most of what I am doing
<RAOF> I don't have anything more for you on that count :)
<jonpackard> G_009: Do you have a link for that nvidia fix in intrepid? I can't seem to find it.
<hyperair> ...i can't even write a slightly more than simple gtkmm application and you're asking me to write 3d acceleration
<G_009> nah.. i killed my session.. but it was in the forums under amaranth's postings
<h3sp4wn> Are thye hacking on the video bios as well ?
<RAOF> h3sp4wn: No?  Why would they?
<RAOF> Someone's writing a bios interpreter I think.  Because that's useful.
<RAOF> They're using the radeon, not the radeonhd, method of programming modern video cards.
<h3sp4wn> RAOF: I am sure there are things that could be done nvidia has not thought of
<G_009> jonpackard: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=833633&highlight=nvidia
<h3sp4wn> Otherwide you are sitll a slave to nvidia's original design
<RAOF> h3sp4wn: Yes and no.
<RAOF> It seems stupid to me to not use the code the manufacturer put there to do the boring stuff (initialise the card, reset the 3d engine, whatever).
<RAOF> It doesn't seem to me that there's any useful innovation to be done there; those are merely necessary, boring steps to be taken before you can _do_ interesting stuff.
<h3sp4wn> I mean more like what they define should be used for what purpose
<h3sp4wn> or imply by their current drivers
<crdlb> and with ati's bios, you can replace bits that are broken at runtime
<crdlb> when you find those infinite resources, then we can worry about that ...
 * G_009 installs wine
<h3sp4wn> Sun has some pretty decent graphics cards (mid range) that use just a few FPGAs
<RAOF> It's possible that I'm wrong; maybe the radeonhd approach will prove to be better at some point.  I just don't see it (and, apparently, neither do the radeon developers).
<h3sp4wn> Academia ussually finds time to do one of each type of product correctly
 * crdlb doesn't think it's possible for arlied to be wrong
<G_009> ATI going opensource is still a myth
<h3sp4wn> Who is the main developer of it
<crdlb> G_009: ATI releasing specs to facilitate open source drivers is not though
<h3sp4wn> (I thought the intel guy and xig were the only people with the experience to write good drivers)
<G_009> yah.. a beam of light in the vast darkness of space
<crdlb> oh, and they're employing one of the radeon developers now
<G_009> am an nvidia fan boy (if there is such a thing)
<jonpackard> G_009: thanks for the link.. this is the patch that I tried.. it failed to compile in 2.6.26-2-generic.. I don't see any detailed information about getting nvidia drivers working in this kernel =(
<crdlb> I'm sorry to hear that
<BHSPitLappy> hey now, it's no longer popular to like nvidia
<BHSPitLappy> their drivers aren't free enough!
<G_009> that's even better reason for me, bhs
<crdlb> time for the pitchforks and such ...
<G_009> 'sides.. the logo is pretty catchy
<BHSPitLappy> quick, everybody don the masks Stallman sent us!
<BHSPitLappy> it's time to march onto nvidia's HQ
<G_009> :-/  that's all i got in that respect , jon
<h3sp4wn> my nvidia drivers are pretty fast as long as I don't bother with compiz
<G_009> lemme add that nv works fine in my x86 (default install)
<jonpackard> which card do u have G_009?
<G_009> geforce4 mx4000
<jonpackard> lol.. u and hyperair.. that card is a classic.. was THE card back in the day =)
<G_009> yah.. and still going after so much abuse..
<h3sp4wn> Was it I thought the 4mx was just a slightly higher clocked geforfce 2
<h3sp4wn> The ti was the one to have
<jonpackard> i forgot about that one h3sp4wn, nice memory! =)
<G_009> this one is still capable of about a few million polygons/per frame
<G_009> makes me nostalgic ..
<jonpackard> I think I have a Geforce 2 or 4 AGP in a box in my shed right now.. don't have a PC to put it in though =p
<G_009> i have a 1ghz amd that mihgt take it
<G_009> this is #offtopic anyway
<jonpackard> yeah.. should move it to #geforce-nostalgia =)
<jonpackard> so is everybody's nautilus in intrepid broken at this point? seems a good few people have had problems with it
<G_009> not mine.. and i have 2 hdd's to look stuff on
<jonpackard> looks like I was reporting my problem under the wrong bug report.. this seems to be the right one.. bug 245394
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245394 in nautilus "(Intrepid) Nautilus segfault on new install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245394
<nickwinl> I think the start up menus in Intrepid run faster.
<nickwinl> I'm sifting through the UbuntuBugDay page now
<nickwinl> is there a binary like acpi that can reverse engineer BIOS and firmware settings on the fly? That damn permanent DoS bug (pDoS) which affects mice and eviscerates GNOME desktops is still floating around, I think.
<nickwinl> Here is a version of that pDoS attack: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/226641
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226641 in xorg "Mouse not working right " [Undecided,New]
<raj_> hi
<raj_> Hello can anyone tell me the C code for reading ISO file and converting that in to Hex file
<nickwinl> p-DoS related -- I think these questions get software specific: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+question/38186
<apparle> I wanted to know whether Kubuntu 8.10 is going to run on KDE4 or KDE3.5
<hyperair> you mean 4.1
<apparle> hyperair: I mean is it going to run on 4.x or 3.x
<hyperair> ah
<hyperair> i saw a lot of applications losing the -kde4 suffix
<hyperair> so i suppose it would run on 4.x
<hyperair> but don't take my word for it
<hyperair> it's just speculation
<apparle> anyone tried kubuntu alpha
<hyperair> not me
<hyperair> i'm a staunch gnome fan
<hyperair> also i won't be using ubuntu until compiz fusion works again for me. (no nvidia)
<G_009> gnome forever!!
<hyperair> lol
<apparle> is there any channel where we can fight over Gnome and KDE
<G_009> footsies in thy interface!
<hyperair> doubt it
<hyperair> you could always just create a temporary new channel. but don't quote me on that. i'm not taking any responsibilities on what i said
<G_009> you could go #offtopic , but thats full of gtk folks..
<hyperair> lol
<hyperair> i see 8 in total
<TheInfinity> apparle: i am kde4.1 tester
<hyperair> including ChanServ
<G_009> time to find out if i'll get that nautilus bug
<apparle> cool
<sacarde_> hi
<sacarde_> hi h3sp4wn
<sacarde_> I try to install with debootstrap
<sacarde_> but for ppc there are some problem
<sacarde_> i386 go OK
<raj_>  i have one ISO file , i want to read each byte of that ISO file and also i have to convert that ISO file in HEX file, and i want to wright C code for this
<bazhang> raj_, try ##c
<sarthor> Hi, getting help here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ov51x#Compile but the command (sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-uname -r ) Giving the error [E: Command line option 'r' [from -r] is not known.] how to fix this. and I think it shuld not creat any error
<sarthor> using Hardy
<sarthor> Hi, getting help here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ov51x#Compile but the command (sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-uname -r ) Giving the error [E: Command line option 'r' [from -r] is not known.] how to fix this. and I think it shuld not creat any error, Using hardy
<jonpackard> you could check your kernel version by running uname -r and enter it manually
<jonpackard> i think your missing some syntax doing it that way
<jonpackard> it looks like bug 245290 has been fixed.. just waiting it to be pushed to the repo i guess =)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245290 in glib2.0 "nautilus crashes after libglib upgrade" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245290
<jonpackard> sarthor: the correct command is...
<jonpackard> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<jonpackard> i am submitting a correction for that wiki page
<sacarde_> h3sp4wn, I ask to boot-list, they tell me that ppc is not supported
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<DanglyBits> anyone else having problems with sound under ibex?
<Hobbsee> DanglyBits: sound that sounds scratchy?
<DanglyBits> no sound at all
<Hobbsee> hm
<dholbach> Global Bug Jam Preparation Session in #ubuntu-meeting in 16 minutes.
<molgrum> nvidia drivers soon? :)
<molgrum> i notice that this bug is still present in Ibex: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/243707
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243707 in ubuntu "USB port keeps resetting Logitech mx500 mouse" [Undecided,New]
<geek_inn2> ohh
<geek_inn2> will hibernate work in ibex even blueprints doesnt point anything about this issue
<pheeror> it depends on hw
<geek_inn2> hardware,well it worked previously in dapper
<pheeror> you can wait for live cd and try it then
<geek_inn2> u mean next alpha
<pheeror> dunno
<geek_inn2> on 10th july........alpha2
<pheeror> you can check cdimage from time to time
<geek_inn2> u mean nightly builds......
<geek_inn2> hey why is room very calm
<pheeror> ibex is probably rock solid and nobody has problems with it
<pheeror> (joke)
<geek_inn2> there are no big surprises in ibex,i feel some of my bugs get fixed(screen resolution,tv tuner card,new theme)
<geek_inn2> i hate black/brown and dark for now
<pheeror> and the new ugly theme, yeah ;-)
<geek_inn2> where is bullet proof x server? i get screen resolution probs setting 800*600
<pheeror> probably stuck somewhere in the future :-D
<tomd123> alpha 1 is pretty stable for me, everything is fixed by the updates except the problem with pulseaudio not working (alsa works though)
<geek_inn2> what if i want 2 upgrade 2 hardy 8.04.1
<pheeror> doesn't work at all ?
<tomd123> pheeror: It's called System->Preferences->Appearance or http://www.gnome-look.org/ (Remember, Linux != Windows)
<pheeror> tomd123: no sh*t
<pheeror> but still, default matters
<tomd123> pheeror: again, windows talk
<geek_inn2> i think metacity is waste and shud be replace by single theme...no gtk,no metacity
<pheeror> tomd123: actually, this is quote from openbsd documentation regarding security :-)
<geek_inn2> pheeror are u dev
<pheeror> no
<tomd123> pheeror: well I thought you where talking about the theme, that's what we're talking about, isn't it?
<geek_inn2> or just user,any brainstorming ideas.....
<pheeror> btw acording 8.04.1 - it's only about new installation media
<pheeror> if you are updating regularly, the release means nothing for you
<tomd123> anyone know when they will 'officially' support usb install? alpha 2 maybe?
<pheeror> i've been thinking about making an utility to transform "any" bootable cd to usb, btw
<geek_inn2> gr8 newz
<geek_inn2> pheeror
<pheeror> and I found out that's not possible to do something like that, of course
<geek_inn2> why isnt dev's interested in contacting devaintart team,no blueprints,also fonts wont be fixed
<pheeror> but maybe with some detecting it could work well enough
<geek_inn2> hey how do i enable intel drivers
<blizzkid> lo all. I have a bit of an annoying problem. When I boot my laptop; wifi is not working. When I toggle the hardware wifi-switch off and on, it works. Same after reboot. This is happening in both hardy and intrepid. It was working fine in gutsy with a madwifi-patch
<blizzkid> Any idea if it'll be possible to fix this annoyance?
<pheeror> intel drivers? which one(s) do you mean specifically - because lot of their drivers are open-source and work oob?
<geek_inn2> i have intel 845board
<geek_inn2> so i want2 enable onboard graphics 2 handle screen resolution 800*600
<pheeror> hm, i think it should work out of the box
<pheeror> but you can check what gpu you have by lspci |grep VGA
<pheeror> xorg should autodetect the needed driver automagically
<pheeror> I can rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf and everything (even 3D accel and compiz) keeps working just fine (I have intel G31)
<geek_inn2> no.its scambling the screen .flickring when i set
<geek_inn2> rm * will distroy
<geek_inn2> isnt it
<geek_inn2> hey i have intel mobo no graphics card
<geek_inn2> so no gpu
<pheeror> ah
<geek_inn2> hibernate will work on some hw interesting...........
<geek_inn2> but more ppl are yelling it doesnt work anymore
<pheeror> I guess the gpu is a piece of silicon specifically intended to accel graphics, no matter it's part of mobo or not
<pheeror> yeah, most of people are yelling
<geek_inn2> i wonder what u want 2 point....i wanna just get that resolution to match my monitor
<geek_inn2> u said xorg works great.....xorg sets small resolution for big monitors and big resolution for small monitors
<pheeror> my point _was_ that it's a bug and you can find what causes it
<geek_inn2> i mean 800*600 good for crt not lcd
<pheeror> I don't praise xorg, anyway, has it detected your gpu and set the "intel" driver?
<geek_inn2> same for sets lcd:800*600 not 1280*1024 ,while it sets crt:1280*1024 when i need 800*600
<pheeror> do you have xserver-xorg-video-intel installed (it should be by default) ?
<geek_inn2> gotto login and see.iam quite dippresses with seeing resolution prob so i booted into xp
<geek_inn2> list all commands i need 2 try out
<pheeror> you can also check "db" of known pciids (if it xorg autodetection works like that :-))
<geek_inn2> iam freeekingly new 2 cli
<geek_inn2> (never used terminal b4,just sudo apt-get install foo)
<pheeror> first of all you should reboot to ubuntu so we can find out where the problem is
<pheeror> it's something like shutdown -h -r :-) (in windows ;-) )
<geek_inn2> ok then i have 2 set my account in IRC ..using software in xp
<pheeror> and install some nice irc client - I personally like xchat
<geek_inn2> xchat for linux?
<pheeror> aptitude install xchat or click on applications->add/remove .....
<geek_inn2> it will take long ..u say i have 2 reboot...u will wait
<geek_inn2> and what is the channel name
<geek_inn2> wait for 10 minutes i will reboot
<geek_inn2> no... iam checking hibernate bug in launchpad
<geek_inn2> so wait more
 * hyperair wonders if nvidia is due to arrive in intrepid any time soon
<geek_inn2> back2basics
<geek_inn2> pheeror.........
<geek_inn2> iam back
<geek_inn2> luckly hibernate works
 * molgrum shares hyperair's thoughts
<molgrum> after this i will never upgrade to an alpha again :P
<JontheEchidna> After alpha 3 or 4 it's usually not that bad...
<pheeror> geek_inn2: nice
<geek_inn2> ok
<geek_inn2> luckly hibernate works
<pheeror> and graphics?
<geek_inn2> now say what cmds do i need 2 type
<geek_inn2> no screen still
<pheeror> to do what?
<geek_inn2> there should have been nice effect when hibernating
<geek_inn2> u said i need 2 type some commands to check for screen resolution
<geek_inn2> check gpu etc
<pheeror> you can check what gpu you have by lspci |grep -v VGA
<pheeror> without -v
<pheeror> lspci -nn|grep VGA will also show pci ids (vendor and device)
<lamalex_2> dont you mean lspci -v |grep VGA
<lamalex_2> grep -v VGA searches for anything BUT VGA
<pheeror> sure
<pheeror> you're right
<geek_inn2> ok for xorg....
<geek_inn2> it says intel 82845
<lamalex_2> and if you're grepping, doing -v wont do anything sine VGA is only on the first line anyway
<geek_inn2> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device [8086:2562] (rev 03)
<pheeror> know you can check if you have intel driver installed  sudo dpkg -l|grep intel  - but i would wonder if you didn't
<pheeror> ii  xserver-xorg-video-intel  ... is what you want to see
<pheeror> or rather what you don't want to see because then you know what's wrong ;-)
<geek_inn2> ii  wvdial                                     1.60.1                                             PPP dialer with built-in intelligence
<geek_inn2> ii  xserver-xorg-video-intel                   2:2.2.1-1ubuntu13.5                                X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver
<geek_inn2> now what
<pheeror> you can run xrandr to check what resolutions are really available
<geek_inn2> intel 945 guide says to put mode 62 i think in xorg?
<geek_inn2> yes ! i did 800*600 is supported but screen filckers when i change thro' screen/resolution >>in system>>pref
<pheeror> eh, so you want to lower your resolution?? ;-)
<geek_inn2> yes if its possible ....just for a change it should work like robust isnt?
<geek_inn2> bullet prooof?
<pheeror> xorg and bullet proof? ;-)
<pheeror> btw do you have working 3D?
<geek_inn2> no i dont have
<geek_inn2> no graphics card is real issue?
<pheeror> I misunderstood your problem, I thought you were stuck with 800x600 because xorg used vesa driver as a fallback
<pheeror> whatever
<geek_inn2> no iam in xorg only i think no vesa
<geek_inn2> so what u say
<pheeror> just out of curiosity if you 'grep drm /var/log/Xorg.0.log' do you see something like (II) [drm] loaded kernel module for "i915" driver. ?
<pheeror> or glxinfo|grep DRI and OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) G33 20061017
<pheeror> btw did you try different refresh rate ? ;-)
<geek_inn2> please tell me exact command:
<pheeror> I didn't know this utility supports it because I have only LCDs
<pheeror> i don't know wheter xrandr can do it
<pheeror> yeah it's --rate parameter but i'd rather use the gui utility you used before
<pheeror> and besides setting the resolution also try various refresh rates
<geek_inn2> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 845G 20061017 x86/MMX/SSE2
<pheeror> from you cli you can do it by xrandr | grep 800x600
<geek_inn2> the o/p of glxinfo|grep DRI
<pheeror> and then xrandr -s 800x600 -r <various_numbers_you_saw_in_the_output_of_the_grep_command>
<geek_inn2> no output
<geek_inn2>  VFS: busy inodes on changed media
<pheeror> but i recommand use of that sexy gui tool
<geek_inn2> dmesg says: VFS: busy inodes on changed media
<geek_inn2> which application
<pheeror> screen/resolution >>in system>>pref
<pheeror> try some other refresh rate
<geek_inn2> if it still does....restart?
<geek_inn2> i mean if it wont work
<geek_inn2> so u have intel g33 mobo and lcd....
<geek_inn2> can have ur system specs>
<geek_inn2> <dont mind>
<geek_inn2> what is cloned output?
<pheeror> why? http://pastebin.com/m2416d0c7
<geek_inn2> hey i didnt ask ur cli o/p
<geek_inn2> i said like intelg33,core2 what pc u have
<pheeror> just go through it ;-)
<pheeror> there is the rest ... http://pastebin.com/f330a59b
<pheeror> that dmidecode is especially intresting
<geek_inn2> system information i get should be neat to understand /system monitor gives little:http://i28.tinypic.com/jz72id.jpg
<pheeror> Serial Number: To Be Filled By O.E.M. and so on :-)
<geek_inn2> thats mine pc
<geek_inn2> see:http://i28.tinypic.com/jz72id.jpg
<geek_inn2> take screenshot and post it there
<geek_inn2> give me link
<geek_inn2> got it?
<pheeror> nope
 * pheeror 's gonna watch 24 tv series
<pheeror> did setting different refresh rate work btw ?
<geek_inn2> hey have u seen my system specs in system monitor :about
<geek_inn2> now show me ur pc
<geek_inn2> post it there ur system screenshot
<geek_inn2> pheeror dude
<pheeror> pfff
<geek_inn2> i didnt try ...afraid of crash now
<pheeror> kthxbye
<pheeror> s/thx//:-DD
<geek_inn2> whooooooot.
<geek_inn2> i wonder if ubuntu supported mail...service like they supported xchat
<geek_inn2> are u ready to give me specs or should i go
<geek_inn2> its late here
<geek_inn2> in my country
<G_009> updates time!
<G_009> i see a glx thing for mesa.. some stuff for xserver.. cool...
<G_009> FF download placeholder: files seem to be autoremoved after dl complete
<td123> is anyone here running blender successfully on the most up to date 8.10alpha1
#ubuntu+1 2008-07-05
<tomd123> I was happy when I thought that everything was working or at least was in a partially working condition, but then I found out the segfault in blender which won't allow me to open it :(
<G_009> no proprietary driver in use
<ripps> Is intrepid going to restore "Removable Devices and Media" it's supposed to be like in Gutsy?
<gnomefreak> ripps: where was it found in gutsy?
<gnomefreak> in places menu?
<ripps> gnomefreak: The multimedia tab is gone in Hardy. Making impossible to set a custom application for DVD's and MP3 players
<gnomefreak> ripps: once again where is this tab you are talking about
<gnomefreak> ripps: nautilus?
<ripps> System->Preferences->Removable Devices and Media->Multimedia
<ripps> Nautilus preferences don't allow to change the application, just if you want it to autostart or not.
<gnomefreak> no it wont have it
<ripps> Seems like something really REALLY stupid to take out.
<gnomefreak> ripps: unless they add it to gnome but as i recall gnome removed it
<gnomefreak> removed == moved it
<ripps> Why would they do that?
<gnomefreak> multimedia isnt hardware anyway. ripps you would have to ask them
<gnomefreak> media in that is cd roms as i recall
<ripps> Well, it's not really "Removable Drives" anymore, it's just removable hardware.
<ripps> Poorly named now
<gnomefreak> no its still removalbe drives
<ripps> But it only Cameras, PDAs and peripherals. None of which I really consider "Drives" (except the cameras, kinda)
<gnomefreak> drives == hardware drivers == software
<ripps> Well, yeah, technically...
<ripps> But to the end user, I think Removable Drives mean are used more for storage than misc. hardware.
<pheeror> <ripps> Nautilus preferences don't allow to change the application, just if you want it to autostart or not.
<ripps> pheeror: yes, I'm aware of that
<pheeror> my nautilus allows it
<ripps> pheeror: what? other applications?
<pheeror> nautilus->preferecences->media and for each type I can set what to do
<ripps> pheeror: I only have rhythmbox
<pheeror> ok, I suppose the application must register themself somewhere ;-)
<ripps> pheeror: I hear banshee does, but most other applications don't, like Amarok.
<pheeror> yeah, you see
<pheeror> because amarok doesn't follow gnome conventions, no surprise
<pheeror> there should be some cross-de standard, sure, but there isn't (-:
<pheeror> so you are forced to dig into gconf-editor, sad
<ripps> That shouldn't matter, in my opinion. I'm allowed to setup a custom browser and email client in Preferred Applications. So why can't I choose what program to use with my MP3 player?
<pheeror> because of gnome :-)
<ripps> Actually, that's exactly where they should but the options if they add them back
<molgrum> still no nvidia drivers?
<pheeror> I'm afraid it's part of gnome HID to purposely omit such options :-(
<ripps> I don't understand, why remove useful features? If your gonna take something out, replace it something better. This was definately a step back
<pheeror> but as long as they aren't freedesktop standards followed by major "players" it's not that wise imo
<pheeror> i ain't gnome dev
<ripps> Yeah, anybody know where I can find a Gnome dev to chew out?
<gnomefreak> ripps: see #gnome
<ripps> Thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> or check thier website for correct channel on correct server but IIRC its freenode #gnome
<gnomefreak> they can point you  to devel but remember its a weekend and a holidy one at that for US
<pheeror> but please search their bugzilla first
<gnomefreak> pheeror: i havent see a post about it yet
<gnomefreak> i check weekly but since i havent been on for more than 2 hours here and there i didnt have time to
<cps1966> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<askand> is it safe to install inrepid on an own partition?
<Hobbsee> ish
<RAOF> askand: It's unlikely to go rampaging all over your partitions, but it's not totally impossible.
<gnomefreak> RAOF: do you hav e acommand that will test sound in speakers by chance?
<gnomefreak> have a command even
<askand> RAOF: ok, ill skip that then, thanks
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: aplay?
<gnomefreak> aplay alone plays nothing should i add a file to that?
<pheeror> paplay ?
<pheeror> yeah
<pheeror> for oss: 'cat file > /dev/dsp' for alsa 'aplay file' for pulseaudio 'paplay file'
<gnomefreak> ok as long as i use alsa it works but changing default output to PA it doesnt work
<gnomefreak> pheeror: i found the gui way :)
<pheeror> sys -> pref -> sound, sure
<pheeror> pavucontrol rocks too
<gnomefreak> system preference multimedia systems selector
<gnomefreak> selecter
<gnomefreak> neither look right oh well you get it
<pheeror> yeah, gstreamer-properties ;-)
<pheeror> it maybe doesn't work because your hw doesn's support hw multiplexing (is it call like that?) and pulseaudio is bound to the only one support "channel"
<pheeror> you can look at the ouput of aplay -l ... how many subdevices are listed
<gnomefreak> pheeror: it worked before in intrepid and in hardy atleast than i knew i was using PA but i cant remember the commands i needed
<pheeror> oh see, you have an opposite problem
<gnomefreak> too many sections one has 32 and 1 has 8
<pheeror> haven't you hibernated recently ?
<pheeror> because hibernation screw up my pulseaudio in the same way - it doesn't produce any sound anymore
<gnomefreak> pheeror: this isnt a laptop so no i havent just reboot shutdown
 * gnomefreak guessing amarok2 is still broken
<pheeror> you can run padevchooser (gtk app that sits in systray) and try setting various options in combination with paplay ...
<gnomefreak> hmmm seems there are alot of broken kde4 packages still that need to be respun
<pheeror> but paplay needs PCM file as input - doesn't accept anything like aplay
<pen> how do I enable hal support for xorg-server?
<molgrum> hey i notice a new kernel update, is there nvidia-drivers there?
<molgrum> nope :(
<ryanpg> others experiencing the "white screen of death" with compiz and intel gm965 chipset? I'm fairly certain it's a bug and not my config
<ryanpg> I'm guessing due to GEM being *partially* merged and non-functional? as running compiz produces some interesting errors like "Failed to initialize TTM buffer manager." and "No GLXFBConfig for depth 32"
<ryanpg> and this lovely jewel from my Xorg.0.log "(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/i965_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/i965_dri.so: undefined symbol: _glapi_tls_Context)
<ryanpg> (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
<ryanpg> "
<ryanpg> ok... ok... calm down everybody, let's not all type at once... :P
<ryanpg> I guess I'll just wait till the intel driver syncs up with the mesa/drm/xorg stuff
<molgrum> want nvidia-drivers... :(
<jandem> more people get kernel panics with -3 kernel and virtualbox?
<jandem> with 2.6.26-2 it failed sometimes but not always
<geek_inn2> quite surprised With APPLE'S 300+ features in mac os x
<geek_inn2> http://www.apple.com/macosx/features/300.html#system
<geek_inn2> still not finished reading
<afallenhope> Hey! if had something installed but removed it... can I remove it from the /etc/init.d/ ?
<afallenhope> it's not installed.
<afallenhope> anyone?
<Legolas> I found a grave bug but don't have an idea on which source package I have to report it...
<Legolas> After the KDE loading screen the session starts... blackish
<Legolas> also self compiled KDE
<Legolas> (where blackish means everything is black, but you can see the shades of screens)
<geek_inn2> quacked
<geek_inn2> after the new release of 8.04.1
<geek_inn2> did devel shifted focus 2 ibex
<geek_inn2> alpha2
<farion> Hello, I'm playing around with intrepid - is there a way to install the nvidia-driver?
<afflux> farion: currently not, if I remember correctly. They are working on it (splitting it up from the LRM package and creating a dkms package).
<farion> is that caused by the new xserver?
<kristjan_> farion: where is. let me find a howto
<kristjan_> farion: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=833633
<farion> I tried that already, but if i try to load the module with "modprobe nvidia", it says: "FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia"
<kristjan_> farion: it's old, but worked for me
<kristjan_> farion: I'm not in intrepid right now, maybe there were updates, and you can't install it this way anymore
<kristjan_> farion: did you install patch?
<kristjan_> farion: I also removed linux-restricted-modules nvidia-glx-new
<farion> yes, and the patch works fine
<klerfayt> farion: well I could reboot into intrepid and see if I it's still working
 * klerfayt loves intrepid fast boot time
<farion> i think the nvidia module, it tried to load is not the one i installed
<klerfayt> farion: did you remove restricted modules package?
<farion> it was not installed
<klerfayt> farion: did the installer finish without errors?
<farion> yes
<farion> after removing nvidia-glx-new, i was able to do "modprobe nvidia"
<farion> but startx says: Failed to load module "nvidia"
<klerfayt> farion: only other thing I did differently - created /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common file <-- and added --> DISABLED_MODULES="nv nvidia_new"
<klerfayt> farion: why did you modprobe it? I usually just run "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start"
<farion> i want to see if it loads correctly
<klerfayt> farion: did you "cat /var/log/Xorg.log" to see what's the error?
<farion> the output of startx
<klerfayt> farion: fine I'll curios now myself. I'll reboot into intrepid.
<farion> okay thank you :)
<klerfayt> *I am* d'oh
<klerfayt> farion: well, where were some updates, but nvidia drivers still worked after reboot, didn't test opengl though
<farion> k, thank you
<klerfayt> farion: do you have some weird options there "usefb" in xorg.conf?
<farion> no
<farion> twiview and AddARGBGLXVisuals, but these are nvidia features
<klerfayt> farion: next time look into /var/log/Xorg.0.log after startx fails, maybe you get the exact error
<farion> it does not say a lot: Warning, couldn't open module nvidia
<klerfayt> farion: did you try DISABLED_MODULES="nv nvidia_new" into the file /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common? although I doubt it makes any difference
<farion> yes i tried, but it does not matter
<farion> okay, i will do more test tomorrow. thank you for your help
<klerfayt> farion: btw nvidia glx package from ubuntu repo doesn't work also last time I checked
<farion> yes, i tried the packages already
<farion> bye
<afflux> hi. I seem to need some help. My system seems kind of broken. I can't log in with my normal user, neither in X nor in a VT (it says: could not cd to /home/$USER). I'm in the single user mode now, and I have some weird symptoms
<afflux> running any sudo command leads to "can't open /etc/sudoers: Permission denied"
<afflux> while I still can open it with vim
<afflux> loggin in to my usual account (su k, where k is my user account) leads to "Cannot execute /bin/bash: Permission denied"
<tomd123> afflux: type "su" enter. log in as root.. vim /etc/sudoers
<afflux> tomd, I am root (single user mode, recovery mode), I can read the sudoers file but sudo complains about it.
<tomd123> ok
<tomd123> find the line that says root   ALL=(ALL) ALL
<tomd123> and add a line that says the same thing as the last right underneath it, just instead of root, your username
<tomd123> you could just add yourself to the admin group also
<afflux> tomd123: err... the problem is not that my user can't run sudo. he is in the admin group.
<tomd123> oh
<afflux> tomd123: I am root. 'id' says: uid=0(root). But neither logging in to my user using "su $username" nor "sudo su $username" works.
<afflux> actually, running any sudo command leads to the permission denied on the sudoers file.
<tomd123> while in root?
<afflux> yes
<tomd123> dunno then, searching on ubuntu forums could lead up to something, although this is alpha1 :) I have a ton of bugs, with strlen is not defined within the namespace error while compiling a vanilla fluxbox :) I think I'm gonna go back to 8.04 or debian until alpha2
<afflux> tomd123: yeah, I know that ;) I'm on intrepid since quite some time, actually. I'm usually able to debug some things but this is really weird.
<afflux> thanks for your help though
<tomd123> afflux: yup, cya in alpha 2 :)
<afflux> hehe
<Amaranth> afflux: what is the error?
<afflux> Amaranth: 'permission denied' on virtually everything, though the permissions are correct.
<Amaranth> hrm
<Amaranth> try booting the 2.6.24 kernel from hardy
<afflux> argh, stupid me. I removed it recentlz. Will install it in a minute. (btw., the .26 kernel worked well for a couple of weeks)
<Amaranth> i dunno, i was hoping I could blame apparmor
<afflux> yup, will check that
<afflux> Amaranth: humm, .24 does not change anything
<Amaranth> what is the exact error you get?
<afflux> Amaranth: http://pastebin.ca/1063307
<Amaranth> can you pastebin dmesg too?
<afflux> Amaranth: http://pastebin.com/f461e6616
<Amaranth> you have a floppy drive?
<afflux> nope
<afflux> not sure where /dev/fd0 comes from, though
<Amaranth> odd errors at the end there
<Amaranth> mount | grep /dev/fd0
<afflux> returns nothing
<Amaranth> weird
<Amaranth> Well, I'm out of ideas
<Amaranth> I had similar errors when my HD was dying but I got dmesg output about the errors
<afflux> uh.
#ubuntu+1 2008-07-06
<afflux> Amaranth: DAMN. I have no idea how I got this, but I definetly found the problem. "drwx------ 23 root root 4096 Jul  6 00:14 /"
<Amaranth> wow
<afflux> puh... that took some time :/ thanks for your help!
<darthanubis> how to I set gcc to 4,2 to recompile my nvidia kernel
<darthanubis> ?
<blind1> mm where is 8.04.1?
<blind1> nvm
<hyperair> wrong channel imo
<darthanubis> the latest II kernel does not bring me to login
<darthanubis> only cursor at upper left of screen
<hyperair> II kernelL?
<hyperair> *kernel
<AtomicSpark> my kernal is best. kernal VI.
<AtomicSpark> you should upgrade ;)
<hyperair> what are you talking about? O_o
<AtomicSpark> ...
<hyperair> VI?
<hyperair> 2.6.26-6?
<AtomicSpark> darthanubis: are you selecting the first option when booting your machine? highest kernel number?
<darthanubis> yes that kernel
 * hyperair feels ignored
<darthanubis> I upgraded from Hardy
<darthanubis> I did not use a cd
<darthanubis> I'm using Hardy's kernel now
<AtomicSpark> darthanubis: upgrades have never been a good idea in my experince. i always had problem. nothing like yours though.
<AtomicSpark> (mostly from unneccessary packages)
<darthanubis> trying to get my nvidia driver running in full glx
<darthanubis> I always have problems as well
<darthanubis> nothing I don't overcome
<darthanubis> I don't believe in starting from scratch every release
<AtomicSpark> darthanubis: just to make sure, you know intrepid is uberalpha and lots of things are broken correct?
<darthanubis> I work through the problems
<AtomicSpark> meh. i break too many things by trying to add non-repo software. :p starting over works best.
<AtomicSpark> tis what backups are for.
<hyperair> darthanubis: nvidia-glx isn't working yet is it
<darthanubis> this is my 10th or 12th I stopped counting year running linux. Been with Ubuntu since the begining. I undesratnd what an alpha is:)
<darthanubis> hyperair, not that I can tell
<AtomicSpark> darthanubis: just making sure. have some whiners in here once in awhile. :P
<hyperair> yeah figures
<darthanubis> I usually compile my own module from Nvdia's script
<hyperair> i see
<darthanubis> but I have to set the correct gcc version for the kernel
<hyperair> which nvidia driver do you use?
<hyperair> new, legacy or uberlegacy?
<darthanubis> the beta
<hyperair> ah
<hyperair> how nice
<hyperair> i can't use any of the new drivers
<AtomicSpark> you're just a betamaster!
<hyperair> only the legacy
<darthanubis> I like to bleed;)
<AtomicSpark> heh. well my experince with betas and my laptop have never been good. i was actully scared of hardy working on my laptop. :\
<darthanubis> Hardy worked for me
<darthanubis> but was not as good as the rest
<AtomicSpark> virtual machines seemed to be better. havent gotten the alpha past the installer though.
<darthanubis> I should have skipped Hardy, but oh well
 * AtomicSpark rubs nose
<darthanubis> I still have it on my other box
<darthanubis> I thought I try II on my mythbox before I wipe it and install Debian Lenny on this box
<AtomicSpark> oh i get it. II = intrepid ibix. haha. -_-
<darthanubis> yeah
<AtomicSpark> wow its late. well i wish you luck. i've never been good at getting propietary drivers to work.
 * AtomicSpark caughs ati
<AtomicSpark> at least it works without envy now :)
<darthanubis> thxx
<Daemonik> How does Ubuntu make Xorg go about detecting my monitor settings and what graphics chip I'm using? What is the feature called?
<RAOF> Hotplug.
<RAOF> For the former (monitor settings): any non-broken monitor for the past decade has reported those values via a mechanism called DDC.
<RAOF> This gives fun stuff like physical size, supported resolutions, refresh rates, etc.
<RAOF> (There are plenty of broken monitors out there, though, which is annoying).
<RAOF> For the latter: PCIID matching, I believe.  Each driver has a list of the PCIIDs of the chips that it can drive, and X uses this to load the appropriate driver.
<DanaG> Here's something odd:
<DanaG> I plugged a monitor into a Voodoo3 PCI card, and the xorg log showed it getting the right EDID...... yet, Xorg only let it use up to 800x600.
<DanaG> Even if I set it to 16-bit color, even.
<Daemonik> ROAF Thank you.
<DanaG> Too bad synaptics still isn't supported or configurable with input-hotplug.
<RAOF> Daemonik: No problem.
<RAOF> DanaG: I believe that it's either getting fixed (to not need SHMConfig) or we're going to patch it.
<RAOF> DanaG: I seem to recall that Fedora 9 handled synaptics-but-no-xorg.conf fine.
<DanaG> My xorg.conf has all sorts of tweaks that currently can't be done any other way.
<DanaG> For example, there's no GUI for setting multi-finger tapping or scrolling.
<RAOF> I'm not sure that you don't lie; ksynaptics or qsynaptics or whatever exposes many more options than gsynaptics.
<DanaG> But they don't work very well, and they aren't integrated.
<DanaG> It'd also be good to have a way to set the scrolling region, as in the Windows Synaptics control panel.
<RAOF> :(
<RAOF> Can you get two-finger-scroll on synaptics?  That'd be awesome.
<DanaG> Yup.
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/xorg.conf
<RAOF> SWEET.
<DanaG> yay, the server's back up.
<DanaG> I've also gone through and commented stuff.
<RAOF> I note you're not using the One True Keymap ;)
<DanaG> Whaddaya' mean?
<DanaG> But I do like my OSS keypad.
<DanaG> ↑↓→←↖↗↗↑←↙
<DanaG> ∕⋅−+÷×−+
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> I think I need to make my comments more visible.
<RAOF> Dvorak is the One True Keymap. :)
<RAOF> Also, cool.
<DanaG> "thorn" is awesome for that smiley.
<DanaG> þþþþÞÞþÞþÞ
<DanaG> I wish that "MDPS" driver would make it into the kernel.
<DanaG> I'm surprised nobody else has suggested the time-changing wallpaper thingy on the wiki.
 * hyperair wonders if there's such a thing as a pygtk ide
<RAOF> hyperair: Yes, there are a number.  Also allowing you to build the gui from objects and view it at the same time.
 * DanaG wonders when Nautilus will stop being MIA.
<hyperair> RAOF: where can i get a listing of them? i dont' see any in a google search
<hyperair> also which would you recommend
<RAOF> I've never used any of them, I just know of their existance.
<RAOF> I'm sorry, I don't even think I'll be able to help you improve your google sauce.
<DanaG> Speaking of which...
<DanaG> what exactly is this "SAUCE" I see in the Ubuntu kernel changelogs?
<rogue_trader> where can I download a recent build of intrepix ibex?
<gnomefreak> rogue_trader: it will be added to the topic once its a bit more usable
<molgrum> what's the status on nvidia drivers?
<gnomefreak> molgrum: what do you mean?
<molgrum> they aren't in the repos yet afaik
<gnomefreak> molgrum: yes they are
<gnomefreak> nvidia-glx-new: Installed: 169.12+2.6.24.12-16.34
<molgrum> hmm, i'll try to change xorg.conf again then
<gnomefreak> molgrum: however you may end up having to make it work
<molgrum> make it work?
<gnomefreak> molgrum: nvidia has alot of issues. yes make it work if you want to use them
<gnomefreak> hint: they have been broken since just after merges started.
<gnomefreak> gedit is broken  well as alot of other default packages
<molgrum> "2.6.24"
<molgrum> i'm running 2.6.26 here
<G_009> .3 is out too
<gnomefreak> molgrum: yes they work with the .26 kernel but you have to MAKE THEM WORK
<G_009> taze'em
<molgrum> n'blaze'em
<gnomefreak> molgrum: a little hacking of xorg.conf and you should soon be running them
<gnomefreak> molgrum: but if you cant fix it dont install intrepid
<molgrum> a little late for that
<G_009> am waiting til i can just run restricted driver applet and enable..
 * G_009 yawns sleepily
<molgrum> same here :P
<vishalrao> hello, any idea if the "opengl gdm face browser" will be included with intrepid/gnome 2.24 ?
<gnomefreak> after august most likely or around the end of it please see gnomes release schedule
<Xand3r> hi i uses now intrepid on my laptop
<Xand3r> i cant scroll with the tuchpad
<Xand3r> how can i get it back
<Xand3r> i the kde on intrepid dayly build?
<pheeror> sys -> pref -> mouse?
<pheeror> oh, in kde, who knows
<Xand3r> some funktions of the mous i cant explain with words, but can i get the behavior from hardy back?
<Xand3r> its the question now, is the change from ubuntu or from kde
<hyperair> since when does sys/pref/mouse have touchpad scrolling opts?
<gnomefreak> hyperair: it doesnt afaik but there is a menu item that should help with that. but normally set in xorg.conf IIRC
<pheeror> hyperair: since you have laptop ? ;-)
<pheeror> you, in intrepid there is laptop tab in that gui utility, for sure
<pheeror> s/you/yeah/pff
<hyperair> pheeror: i don't have a laptop xD
<gnomefreak> hyperair: than you wont need it
<gnomefreak> :)
<hyperair> i'm getting one soon
<hyperair> ;)
<zerwas> Does anybody know if there has been some work on making it easier to add sources.list entries?
<darthanubis> ok so I got the latest kernel to boot and run
<darthanubis> but its the -server model
<zerwas> i know there has been an entry on planet.ubuntu.com about that but i don't remember who has written it
<darthanubis> it's always like that for me with alpha buntus
<gnomefreak> zerwas: easier than using system>admin>software sources?
<zerwas> gnomefreak, sure
<darthanubis> now if I can get this opengl working I'd be satisfied, for now
<gnomefreak> i dont see how you can get any easier
<zerwas> gnomefreak, directly from Firefox -> with a click
<gnomefreak> darthanubis: fat chance opengl was borked last week not sure if fixed yet
<darthanubis> sound is broken, yikes
<gnomefreak> zerwas: that would be on my plate than. i will ping the other mozilla maintainers to see what we are doing there
<gnomefreak> darthanubis: sound works after 3 commands
<gnomefreak> darthanubis: look for hobbsee's latest post on ubuntuforums
<gnomefreak> i think i lost the link
<darthanubis> when I went to sound prefs, I got the test tones for alsa
<gnomefreak> darthanubis: than it works
<darthanubis> but when my highlighted xchat messages and gnome startup occurs, I get low scratching
<zerwas> gnomefreak, woah, thank you very much!
<gnomefreak> darthanubis: that fits under http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=845844&page=2
<gnomefreak> sorry its http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=845844
<darthanubis> gnomefreak, sweet!
<zerwas> gnomefreak, will you tell me if there are efforts to make this possible after you speaked to the maintainers?
<gnomefreak> zerwas: please show me that post.
<gnomefreak> zerwas: im highly doubting it since it will require root access and running firefox as root will screw up your system
<gnomefreak> i would really like to see this post
<zerwas> haha no. type this in your adress bar in firefox: apt://ubuntu-restricted-extras
<gnomefreak> zerwas: and i just asked asac but hes away
<gnomefreak> zerwas: oh good its not firefox than :)
<gnomefreak> zerwas: firefox doesnt have anything to do with that
<zerwas> gnomefreak, mh ... but e.g. apt-links don't work with epiphany. so it must have to do something with Fx, not?!
<gnomefreak> zerwas: its not firefox that is doing it firefox is informing another app of it
<zerwas> gnomefreak, sure. but it must be able to do so
<gnomefreak> IIRC this is part of ubufox but i will find out
<darthanubis> gnomefreak, in that link I don't see a hobbes guy?
<zerwas> gnomefreak, there is also http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/6960/ ;-)
<gnomefreak> darthanubis: the second link first post is hobbsee and shes a woman
<darthanubis> oh, I missed the second link
<gnomefreak> zerwas: its apturl that does that.
<darthanubis> music streaming and such is perfect
<zerwas> gnomefreak, i know
<gnomefreak> ubufox and apturl walk hand in hand
<darthanubis> but esound events via gnome are still scratch noise
<gnomefreak> thats why epiphany doesnt do it
<zerwas> gnomefreak, ok
<gnomefreak> darthanubis: than check bug reports that is the only sound issue in intrepid at this time that i am aware of
<zerwas> gnomefreak, i simply was wondering if anybody in here knows of work being done to be able to add repos easier
<gnomefreak> its implemented
<zerwas> gnomefreak, really, for a beginner it is not as easy as it looks like to do these 6 clicks and copy and paste those lines
<zerwas> gnomefreak, huh?
<zerwas> gnomefreak, how? where? what? ;)
<gnomefreak> zerwas: you want easier than that
<gnomefreak> zerwas: it works just fine (from what i can tell) what exactly are you looking for?
<zerwas> gnomefreak, having a webpage saying "click here to install the software and receive updates automatically"
<gnomefreak> zerwas: if you cant do it that way or any of the 300 other ways than i think its time to rethink the OS you  use
<zerwas> *click* and it adds the lines automatically to the sources.list
<gnomefreak> zerwas: cant do that
<zerwas> gnomefreak, it's not that *I* am not able to do it ;-) ... i just want to see Ubuntu being easier to use :(
<gnomefreak> zerwas: the way it is now is the closest you can come unless root + firefox is rethought
<gnomefreak> cant open sources.list without being root to beable to add to it
<zerwas> gnomefreak, but you can get from Fx to root with apturl right now. why should it be a problem with sources.list?
<gnomefreak> zerwas: because you are talkinhg about viewing than editing and its not a great idea to mix the 2 like that it should either open 1 page in total or none since you want it to be on screen
<gnomefreak> zerwas: hint if it was the same thing than you wouldnt be asking about it
<gnomefreak> or it is already the easist you can think of
<zerwas> hm ... i don't understand.
<gnomefreak> IMHO this apturl thing now isnt such a great idea
<gnomefreak> zerwas: you said that using firefox to open list as root would be the same as it is with apturl
<gnomefreak> zerwas: than apturl is what you are looking for. firefox to open sources.list isnt a good idea just to use apturl it gives people reasons to run it as root
<gnomefreak> you know the new users you talk about
<zerwas> gnomefreak, hehe ... but i give support on an ubuntu forum often with things like: "click here to solve your problem and to install foobar." ... if i would say: "Install the package foobar through your package manager" many people even don't know what i am talking about because all they know is adding software through "Applications -> Add/Remove"
<gnomefreak> the ones that dont know any better?
<gnomefreak> zerwas: you can click here in add/remove apps synaptic adept smartpm isnt that enough or would you like all apps to be the same?
<gnomefreak> there are more apps i can come up with that do the same but that is example
<gnomefreak> its a good idea to keep package manager tasks away from other apps that root isnt needed to run or people will try to run apps as root and we all know what happens there
<zerwas> ok. then from your point of view apturl is a bad idea and you won't understand why i would like to see an easy way of adding a repository
<hyperair> apturl ftw
<gnomefreak> zerwas: i didnt say apturl is bad. apturl makes alot of things easier but you want everything to do it because the way we have are not easy enough
<zerwas> hyperair, ... banshee ftw ;-)
<hyperair> zerwas: yeaaa =D
<zerwas> hyperair, what do you think of my idea?
<hyperair> what idea?
<hyperair> there's a huge wall of text that i'm lazy to read
<hyperair> so please summarize =D
<zerwas> hyperair, nah i'm lazy too. and i know you would committed to it ^^
<hyperair> T_T
<hyperair> damn you
<hyperair> zerwas: are you talking about merging apturl and ubufox?
<hyperair> or something?
<zerwas> hyperair, no i would like to see an easy way for beginners to add a repo with a click out of firefox
<hyperair> agreed
<hyperair> but apturl would do the job wouldn't it?
<hyperair> so apturl oob should be fine?
<zerwas> apturl can only use DEB packages that are already in the database
<gnomefreak> zerwas: smartpm does rpms as well we dont really encourage users to look outside our sources since we cant support nor promise the work that was done on the package.
<gnomefreak> zerwas: easiest way to get it started is to file a blueprint on LP and write a wiki using the template for new ideas
<gnomefreak> than mvo can look at it and decide
<zerwas> gnomefreak, ye i will be thinking of it
<zerwas> thanks :)
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> zerwas: so you want apturl to be able to add stuff to /etc/apt/sources.list.d?
<gnomefreak> zerwas: example https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/firefox-distro-addon-support
<zerwas> gnomefreak, thanks!
<gnomefreak> np
 * hyperair wonders what apturl has to do with banshee
<gnomefreak> hyperair: nothing thankfully
<hyperair> why "thankfully"?
<zerwas> hyperair, i mean in order to install 1.0 people have to add a repo
<zerwas> gnomefreak, ah so the idea already exists: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptFirefoxFileHandler
<hyperair> aha
<hyperair> i see
<gnomefreak> hyperair: what would apturl do with banshee to help it? other than make it more buggy
<gnomefreak> the more you link apps the more bugs you will find/introduce
<hyperair> gnomefreak: banshee isn't very buggy
<hyperair> gnomefreak: 1.0.0 was pretty stable
<gnomefreak> hyperair: add other apps to it and that will change
<hyperair> zerwas was talking about the installation process for banshee 1.0 on hardy
<gnomefreak> 1 app works fine by self add another and you will find conflicts
<zerwas> right
<hyperair> http://edge.launchpad.net/~banshee-team/+archive
<hyperair> see that
<gnomefreak> zerwas: that is exactly the apturl that has been impletment
<hyperair> he wants a one click install
<hyperair> similar to opensuse's
<zerwas> exactly
<hyperair> like instead of posting the wall of text i posted on that page,
<hyperair> just a link
<hyperair> click here to add the repo and install it
<hyperair> bla
<hyperair> stuff like that
<zerwas> yep.
<hyperair> ubuntu is a newbie's distro. stuff like this should be as simple as possible
<hyperair> the ubuntu i'd like to see is _the_ distro for the newcomers to linux.
<gnomefreak> Implementation:   Beta Available
<gnomefreak> it is what you already showed
<hyperair> the distro that surpasses windows and macintosh in every aspect of usability
<gnomefreak> look at blueprint on LP
<gnomefreak> Add a mimetype or protocol hanlder to firefox to allow adding repositories to the system and to install/removal applications. The adding of repositories is important for PPAs in launchpad. The install capability will allow to build community oriented sites similar to gnomefiles.org to allow one-click installs.
<gnomefreak> that is what apturl is already doing in intrepid
<zerwas> woah, cool :D
<gnomefreak> its not refined but its there
<hyperair> woo hoo
<hyperair> okay
<gnomefreak> hence the question what more do you want
<hyperair> ask zerwas
<zerwas> gnomefreak, nothing :-P
<zerwas> didn't know it's in the works for intrepid
<gnomefreak> i asked that an hour ago and you kept going like it wasnt already there
<gnomefreak> zerwas: you told me about it
<zerwas> gnomefreak, then i didn't understand you right. sorry, my english is really bad
<zerwas> gnomefreak, i told about a post i read on planet ubuntu and you asked me to search for it, yeah ;)
<gnomefreak> apt://ubuntu-restricted-extras is it since ubuntu-restricted-extras is a package
<hyperair> yeah like that i think
<gnomefreak> add that line to ff and install that package
<gnomefreak> same thing
<hyperair> apt:ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<gnomefreak> ubuntu-restricted-extras is an app
<zerwas> i was talking about repos
<gnomefreak> app=package
<gnomefreak> zerwas: it is going to be more refined but may alloow repos reason repos is bad idea we cant support them so package by package would work best
<gnomefreak> 1 package wont void support (only for that one maybe up to 3 packages where as a repo can viod a supported system
<gnomefreak> void even
<gnomefreak> if michael can do it he will if he finds that it should be dine by repos and it can be but how safe to make it
<gnomefreak> if you notice we dont support packages people get from say PPA's or outside repos
<hyperair> imo the files that should be dumped in /etc/apt/sources.list.d should be gpg signed, then the signature stripped and it dumped into the directroy.
<hyperair> *directory
<gnomefreak> just because people package apps doesnt mean they are safe
<hyperair> also, a clear warning that it may void your warranty to add a repo may be nice
<gnomefreak> or free of bugs
<hyperair> so that you provide choice
<hyperair> i simply couldn't care about warranty
<hyperair> when it comes to ubuntu anyway
<gnomefreak> hyperair: your not a user right out of box either
<gnomefreak> hyperair: you have been a user for a while
<hyperair> hmm?
<hyperair> true
<gnomefreak> new user will care when they join #ubuntu and are told we cant help you
<hyperair> but it's us "users for a while" who should make ubuntu better for "users right out of the box"
<hyperair> i never cared about ubuntu's warranty from day one.
<gnomefreak> they wont know why and get pissed and dump ubuntu all because someone made it easy to add outside repo
<hyperair> even when i first used it
<hyperair> dapper drake
<hyperair> i just googled my way through
<hyperair> i broke X three times and formatted each time becaues i couldn't figur eout how to fix it
 * gnomefreak all for making things easy but too easy and you are asking for trouble
<hyperair> gnomefreak: that is why a WARNING is good
<hyperair> warning, friend. warning
<hyperair> warning warning warning
<hyperair> got that in yet?
<gnomefreak> yeah i will ask Michael about one
<hyperair> a warning like how we warn people in gdebi-gtk
<gnomefreak> hyperair: did get it a long time ago
<hyperair> goody
<gnomefreak> hyperair: when was the last time a warning made you think twice about something?
<gnomefreak> notice sudo rm -rf /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesnt warn you
<gnomefreak> and for you users that dont know what it will do dont run it
<gnomefreak> hell dont run it anyway
<hyperair> gnomefreak: the warning is there for a reason.
 * gnomefreak never used gdebi i dont think
<jonpackard> if you're typing in sudo the system assumes you know what you're doing :)
<hyperair> gnomefreak: ignoring the warning means signing consent to voiding your warranty
<gnomefreak> jonpackard: bad bad assumtion
<gnomefreak> jonpackard: new users dont know
<gnomefreak> thats why the affectiveness of a warning ;)
<hyperair> gnomefreak: put a warning into sudo and us "users for some time" will never forgive the debs
<hyperair> *devs
<gnomefreak> hyperair: i agree but we need a way to get people to read them IMHO
<hyperair> wait. linux mint had an interesting way to do it
<jonpackard> this is true.. but they can't have a warning for every harmful command a user might run as root
<hyperair> there was a warning for sudo in linux mint
<hyperair> if i'm not mistaken
<hyperair> the first time you use sudo?
<hyperair> or something?
<gnomefreak> jonpackard: your right in the sence that it has to be separate
<gnomefreak> sense
<hyperair> i sudo -rm -rf a long of things you know
<hyperair> and i don't appreciate a big fat warning littering my terminal
<gnomefreak> all sudo operations could carry same warning as apt already does when changing somet hings
<gnomefreak> somethings
<hyperair> a first time warning would be good
<hyperair> but not more than that
<hyperair> but how would you implement that anyway?
<gnomefreak> maybe make a way to togglee it off
<gnomefreak> toggle
<gnomefreak> woudl be done in sudo most likely unless its a simple line in terminal than terminal might beable to output it
<gnomefreak> notice when you open terminal for first time it states what sudo is and how to use it
<gnomefreak> sa,e concept
<gnomefreak> same
<hyperair> ah
<hyperair> it does?
<hyperair> okay
<gnomefreak> yes gnome-term does
<hyperair> i can't remember, because i've used my home directory for ages
<hyperair> i even use it in archlinux
<gnomefreak> it started in feisty or gutsy dont remember for sure
<hyperair> i don't remember either
<jonpackard> Is anybody else having problems with the 2.6.26-3-generic kernel? I'm running an intrepid guest in virtualbox and when I upgraded to kernel ﻿﻿﻿﻿2.6.26-3-generic I get kernel panics on every boot.
<darthanubis> I can't get a tty with this .26 kernel
<darthanubis> and the static sound is coming from esound/esd
<gnomefreak> darthanubis: you didnt set it to alsa and see if it fixes it?
<gnomefreak> and i dont have a problem getting a tty with .26-3
<hyperair> isn't it pulseaudio?
<darthanubis> pulse and alsa work
<darthanubis> alsa the best
<hyperair> hmm weird
<darthanubis> I turned off system sound which seems determined to use esound
<darthanubis> gnomefreak, which resolution are your ttys in?
<gnomefreak> PA uses alsa i dont think ti will use anything else
<darthanubis> I boot with 1024x748
<gnomefreak> darthanubis: they are big but i still ge ta tty
<gnomefreak> get a
<gnomefreak> you said you dont get a tty
<darthanubis> I just used startupmanager to set tty to 800x600
<darthanubis> I oon't
<darthanubis> that does not mean I don't know what the resolution is set at
<gnomefreak> darthanubis: you dont get a tty but your ttys are set to 800x600?
<darthanubis> no
<gnomefreak> last thing to worry about is res of something you dont get
<darthanubis> I just set them to 800x600, and have yet to reboot to see if that allows me to get a tty
<gnomefreak> why reboot just use alt+cntl+F1 than same with f7 to get back
<darthanubis> because that will not ensure change of the tty's resolution?
<gnomefreak> this is assuming you have updated kernel and already rebooted into it
<darthanubis> as above, I have yet to reboot
<gnomefreak> darthanubis: the res isnt why you would be missing it
<darthanubis> not my X res
<darthanubis> the boot tty res
<gnomefreak> the res shouldnt stop you from getting into it
<gnomefreak> unless you arte getting an error and i highly doubt the res will affect you getting into a tty
<darthanubis> what good is it to get into, and not be able to see text?
<pheeror> kernel mode-setting ftw
<darthanubis> all I get is a cursor in the upper left of the screen
<gnomefreak> darthanubis: if you are not able to get into it the res isnt your problem
<gnomefreak> who cares what size the res is if you cant open a tty it wouldnt matter if you cant se eit
<gnomefreak> cursor doesnt mean you are in tty it should load to a login or atleast give you an error like a busybox error
<darthanubis> I figured there is a tty there, I just can't see the text
<darthanubis> now why would I not be able to see the text?
<darthanubis> this has happened before
<darthanubis> and changing the kernel video mode resolved the issue
<darthanubis> I'm hoping it will this time as well
<gnomefreak> darthanubis: because you are not getting a tty. do none of the ttys work? f1-f6?
<darthanubis> none
<gnomefreak> when you say fixed it. what kernel was it?
<darthanubis> back when Hardy was alpha
<gnomefreak> oh good ok
<gnomefreak> i thought you meant with intrepid
<gnomefreak> darthanubis: can you see if tty has processes open with ps aux
<darthanubis> root      6797  0.0  0.0   3940   592 tty1     Ss+  02:45   0:00 /sbin/getty 384
<darthanubis> all 6 of em
<gnomefreak> ok darthanubis reboot them so it restarts them maybe you will get one
<gnomefreak> some how i doubt it but try it
<darthanubis> brb
 * gnomefreak going to assume he didnt check for errors in one of the log files like kernel, syslog, dmesg or boot log files
<gnomefreak> since they would give me errors for it i would think
<gnomefreak> you would also thing a bzr error would send you to #bzr not #launchpad
<gnomefreak> think\
<darthanubis> no tty
<gnomefreak> darthanubis: did you happen to look for errors in any of the log files
<gnomefreak> darthanubis: syslog kernel dmesg or boot logs
<darthanubis> and my iptables setting keep going back to some bogus policy that shuts me off from the web?
<hyperair> try serial cable and tty into it from there =p
<gnomefreak> darthanubis: try another way to set the iptables
<gnomefreak> if doing it in term try using firestarter or vice versa
<gnomefreak> assuming you are using root access of some kind
<darthanubis> yeah I purged ufw and firestarter because I thought they were keeping old settings around
<darthanubis> dunno why I have to keep setting them myself
<darthanubis> I was ICS with my other box
<darthanubis> I need a tty to try to compile my nvidia kernel
<darthanubis> module
<hyperair> what are your kernel options
<darthanubis> nothing exotic or non-standard
<hyperair> vga?
<darthanubis> yes
<hyperair> does it have a vga option?
<hyperair> remove it
<darthanubis> let me look
<darthanubis> #/vmlinuz-2.6.26-3-server root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu-root ro splash vga=788
<darthanubis> rm vga=788?
<hyperair> yes
<hyperair> just ro splash
<hyperair> why's it commented?
<hyperair> #?
<darthanubis> to allow it to be sent via irc?;)
<hyperair> lol
<hyperair> i'd just space it
<hyperair>  /lalala
<hyperair> for example
<hyperair> =p
 * darthanubis rebooting
 * G_009 secures coffee pot..  no more for you hyperair 
<jonpackard> anybody running kernel 2.6.26.3 in virtualbox successfully?
<darthanubis> well I got tty back!
<darthanubis> will have to get this iptables garbage straightened out
<darthanubis> what kind of policy DROPs everything?
<gnomefreak> one that is not saving them
<gnomefreak> i dont think ther eis any one that would cause that
<darthanubis> going to see if I can get my nvidia driver working
<darthanubis> I'm wireless so I have to start a gui seesion just so Networkmanager will get me online, then I can drop back to tty
<darthanubis> thats annoying as well
<hyperair> >=(
<gnomefreak> networkmanager isnt gui just the applet is
 * hyperair steals coffee pot from G_009
<hyperair> wtf how did you know i'm a coffee addict!
<gnomefreak> network-manager is cli thats why you get the messages when shutting down (or atleast used to) now you get them from rebooting shutting down from cli
<G_009> it's not mine
<hyperair> but you secured it
<hyperair> now i've secured it
<hyperair> >=D
<G_009> that i did
 * hyperair <3 coffee
 * hyperair drinks coffee and goes hyper for the next 10 hours or so
<darthanubis> gnomefreak: I have not found a network manager that is CLI
<darthanubis> and my nvidia install failed
<gnomefreak> darthanubis: network-manager the app is cli not gui
<G_009> i made this coffee thing mix and now am insomniac
<darthanubis> checking to see if I have the kernel headers
<gnomefreak> darthanubis: just the applet is gui
<darthanubis> I read that
<hyperair> woo hoo insomniaism (if there's such a word) for the win
<darthanubis> and network-manager I guessI don't have installed because whatever I have is looking to start gui
<gnomefreak> you dont need the applet to run network-manager
<gnomefreak> darthanubis: the applet is most likely
<tetrismaster512> How possible is it for 8.10 to make a different way of installing software?
 * gnomefreak thinks you are seeing something that is system wide wrong if this many things dont work
<gnomefreak> tetrismaster512: anything is possible
<darthanubis> I have network-config, and network-admin, but no "network-manager"
<G_009> but my brain is looping thru a shutdown subprocess i cant kill-9
 * G_009 zombies
<tetrismaster512> I think that 8.10 needs to kill off softwre repos and make someting like PCBSD's .pbi installers
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~$ policy network-manager
<gnomefreak> network-manager: Installed: 0.6.6-0ubuntu7
<darthanubis> no "network-manager" command found.
<gnomefreak> tetrismaster512: put it in a blueprint but it wont happen the repos are there for a reason and will stay there for a lont time
<gnomefreak> darthanubis: ah they changed it
<tetrismaster512> It is hellish to install software on a no internet linux computer
<gnomefreak> they must have forked a cli based one
<gnomefreak> tetrismaster512: its not hard but alot more work, hint its hard to install anything without a network since you cant download anything
<tetrismaster512> If you have another computer with interent it isn't
<tetrismaster512> And I hate downloading .debs only to learn I missed one out of the dozens I had to get
<gnomefreak> tetrismaster512: than what is your problem? complaining isnt a problem and needs to be moved to an -offtopic channel
<jonpackard> the fun part is when the net-enabled PC has dependencies installed that are needed by the program you want that are not installed on the no-net PC
<gnomefreak> if you read the pages on packages.ubuntu.com it tells you what deps you need to install first
<tetrismaster512> anyway, how unstable is Intrepid Alpha?
<gnomefreak> tetrismaster512: very
<tetrismaster512> ah, how often does it crash?
<gnomefreak> does what crash? you do know linux doesnt crash right?
<G_009> how about a gnometris 3D for ibex.. that'd be rad
<gnomefreak> tetrismaster512: a package crashes
<gnomefreak> a great many crash
<gnomefreak> but intrepid itself does not crash
<gnomefreak> that would be a kernel panic
<tetrismaster512> oh, so it's just unstable sogtware?
<gnomefreak> tetrismaster512: yes but if you cant fix it and installing apps on a no net pc bothers you than my advice would be not to try it. but all depends what you are looking for. there isnt anything really new in it but alot of apps are broken
<G_009> kernel 2.6.26 got ninjas hidden in subroutines
<tetrismaster512> Hmm
<gnomefreak> unstable has different meaning for everyone
<gnomefreak> its not like debian unstable
<tetrismaster512> I'll stick to mac os x
<gnomefreak> hell debian testing is more stable than this
<tetrismaster512> and for me unstable means not usable for everyday tasks
<gnomefreak> tetrismaster512: thats what it is
<gnomefreak> tetrismaster512: /topic says that already
<tetrismaster512> okay, I might wait till beta
<tetrismaster512> cause I use Fiesty fawn still
<gnomefreak> hardy is stabel so is gutsy both are newer than feisty
<gnomefreak> stable
<tetrismaster512> I know, but my iMac rejects Hardy and I didn't want to waste mor CDs
<darthanubis> anyone able to get the nvidia script installer to work?
<gnomefreak> darthanubis: installing nvidia and redoing my xorg.conf got mine working fine
<gnomefreak> the most of it was done fixing xorg
<gnomefreak> xorg.conf
<darthanubis> the nvidia package in the repos works?
<cbr> (EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/i965_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/i965_dri.so: undefined symbol: _glapi_tls_Context)
<cbr> (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
<cbr> after mesa upgrade
<cbr> what to do?
<jonpackard> reported bug 246067
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246067 in linux "Kernel panic during boot after upgrading to kernel 2.6.26.3-generic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246067
<cbr> after installing a new version of kde4 all settings went away...
<cbr> please advise
<pen> I hope intrepid would be better
<pheeror> i will
<pheeror> just because hardy sux :-D
<molgrum> could anyone tip me to get a 8800GTS working on intrepid x86_64?
<molgrum> the GLX i mean
<jonpackard> ﻿cbr: have you tried deleting you .kde folders in your home directory? It will create new ones from /etc/skel - it should put everything back to defaults. You could alternativey create a temporary user and see if the problem is specific to your user or not.
<jonpackard> speaking of KDE4.. has anybody tried installing it from synaptic? I get this error...
<jonpackard> kde4-core:
<jonpackard>  Depends: kdebase-kde4 (>=4:4.0.0) but it is not installable
<jonpackard> it's like the package is just missing
<jacob> anyone notice the lack of 3d in mesa, or might that be an -intel bug?
<jacob> jonpackard: seems the latest kde4 updates are just not packaged yet
<jonpackard> ﻿jacob: Thanks! I was wondering if I was doing something wrong. =)
<jonpackard> It doesn't seem that the kde3 packages are there either.
<jonpackard> looking at the repo.. it seems that KDE4 will be the standard for the next Kubuntu. I can't seem to find any mention of KDE3.
<molgrum> gnash 0.8.3 planned for intrepid?
<RAOF> molgrum: Planned - I don't think so.  I'll push to get it in, though, and it shouldn't be too hard to do so.
<molgrum> afaik, it's way better than 0.8.2 regarding youtube and general flash applets
<the_fafa> will the new or future installer be able to recognise a raid and to setup it?
<jonpackard> ﻿the_fafa: RAID is already supported in the alternate install and server CDs. See ﻿https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
#ubuntu+1 2009-06-29
<billybigrigger> not funny, what a waste of good coffee
<billybigrigger> i was tempted to drain it all back into the cup :P
<lamalex> "bloody coffee"
<lamalex> sounds gross dude
<billybigrigger> heh
<billybigrigger> i was trying to tone down on the f bombs
<lamalex> :)
<billybigrigger> still having grub problems?
<lamalex> do you know how to set a default os in grub2
<billybigrigger> yes
<RAOF> In /etc/default/grub, I believe.
<billybigrigger> yes
<billybigrigger> default=0 (or 1,2,3,4)
<lamalex> and how do i determine which is which
<billybigrigger> look in your grub.cfg
<billybigrigger> and find which entry you want to set as default
<billybigrigger> 0 1 2 3 4 from top to bottom in your grub.cfg entries
<lamalex> where is grub.cfg?
<billybigrigger> /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: couldn't all this stuff be in ONE place?!?! lol
<billybigrigger> grub.cfg is not an actual config file, its compiled from /etc/grub.d/
<lamalex> yah man, it's all over
<billybigrigger> ya its a mess
<billybigrigger> well it is a config file, just not meant to be edited
<billybigrigger> ALL grub2 config is done in /etc/grub.d/ and /etc/default/grub
<billybigrigger> lamalex::: wanna pastebin your grub.cfg?
<lamalex> billybigrigger: not really, now that i know where stuff is im ok
<billybigrigger> cool beans
<lamalex> thanks
<billybigrigger> np
<billybigrigger> btw for further reference https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Default%20Boot%20Entry
<billybigrigger> or just simply https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<BUGabundo> beans ? coffee beans ?
<billybigrigger> i havent done any editing of it last week, but have been busy, this week i need to update some more stuff...but the bare basics for grub2 are there
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo::: hehe if you want, just a stupid saying i guess :P
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: you mean ill get more wiki spam !? :p
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo::: hehe, you sub'd to it :P
<BUGabundo> of course
<BUGabundo> need be kept up to date
<BUGabundo> :)
<billybigrigger> me too apparently
<billybigrigger> cwillu pointed out a bug i was not aware of
<BUGabundo> just one?
<billybigrigger> but its my fault, i've been slacking
<BUGabundo> cwillu is slacking
<billybigrigger> oh i bet there's more
<BUGabundo> ok ok he was traveling, he has an excuse
<BUGabundo> although cwillu won't tell me where he went :\\\
 * BUGabundo hates secrets
<billybigrigger> heh
<lamalex> so when are banshee and empathy getting put into karmic?
 * Twigathy does his daily update :)
<BUGabundo> Twigathy: daily??? I run it 3x day
<BUGabundo> lamalex: err already are!
<lamalex> hm
<lamalex> not for me..
<Twigathy> ahh, I'm more of a desktop user rather than a tester though BUGabundo :) if I find something wrong I will report it though :D
<BUGabundo> !info banshee
<ubottu> banshee (source: banshee): Media Management and Playback application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-5 (karmic), package size 2572 kB, installed size 8460 kB
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy banshee
<BUGabundo>   Installed: (none)
<BUGabundo>   Candidate: 1.4.3-5
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy empathy
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 2.27.3-2ubuntu1
<BUGabundo> lamalex: ^^^^^^^^
<BUGabundo> already are
<lamalex> yes, see how banshee says "universe"
<BUGabundo> yes it does
<lamalex> yes
<lamalex> exactly
<BUGabundo> still its IN karmic
<lamalex> i guess that depends as what you define as karmic
<BUGabundo> not main, but what ever
<lamalex> is karmic the set of all software packages availble? is having a ppa enough to be considered "in karmic"
<BUGabundo> lamalex: karmic (as any other version) is a set (current state) of an repo/archive
<RAOF> lamalex: Dunno about Banshee, but empathy is in main and is seeded on the current daily CDs.
<BUGabundo> I do not consider a PPA a distro version , no
<RAOF> (Geoloc support is currently disabled, though, pending some promotion-to-main for the dependencies)
<lamalex> BUGabundo: yah, so in karmic should probably mean seeded/main
<BUGabundo> not for me
<lamalex> so banshee is not really IN karmic
<lamalex> it's available to karmic
<RAOF> I think you're using an overly restricted definition for "in karmic".  I think most people will take "in karmic" to mean "in an official repository".
<RAOF> Not by default, yet, no.
<lamalex> RAOF: not afraid to tell most people their definition is wrong
<RAOF> Heh.
<BUGabundo> with all the archive reorganization
<BUGabundo> in one or two cycles there won't even be a Main
<cwillu> BUGabundo, was presuming it was the usual ext4 hanging bug (we know deletes trigger it, but we don't know that _only_ deletes trigger it)
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> you do know its past mid night
<BUGabundo> my braind shut off a while agor
<BUGabundo> only fingers are still some what active
 * BUGabundo Memory depleted. Please terminate Brain. \n bed
<virtuald> does everyone elses scrollwheel work as it should? :>
<virtuald> plugged another mouse and it works without problems :>
<billybigrigger> anyone having problems mounting an ipod?
<poseidon> Any suggestions on whether I should upgrade to grub2?  Anyone know of a good online how-to?
<RAOF> The Ubuntu wiki page should be reasonable.
<RAOF> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<billybigrigger> you might as well upgrade and start getting used to it
<billybigrigger> it is coming, and the grub devs aren't supporting grub legacy anymore
<RAOF> That said, it's been coming for a _long_ time, and the grub devs haven't been supporting grub legacy for longer :)
<billybigrigger> :P
<billybigrigger> well the big push on the ubuntu side has only come since karmic afaik, correct me if im wrong
<RAOF> Oh, yeah.  That's right.
<Sarvatt> woohoo, got gvfs all fixed up so mounts work again
<Sarvatt> posted the patches i used here -- https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/393051
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 393051 in gvfs "Unable to mount any media in nautilus." [Undecided,New]
<ripps> Sarvatt: I'm going to build a package and put in my testing ppa to see if it works.
<Sarvatt> just uploaded a very unclean package that people will have to remember to revert when ubuntu updates it since I couldnt reuse the orig.tar.gz to https://edge.launchpad.net/~sarvatt/+archive/bugs
<ripps> Sarvatt: what type of patching system does gvfs use? You shouldn't need to alter the orig.tar if it's patched from debian/
<Sarvatt> i couldnt patch it in debian like i said in the bug, tried that many times but it doesnt work adding them to the series
<ripps> Ah... quilt. You can't just add the patch to the patches directory, you need to tell quilt what files it's allowed to edit
<Sarvatt> it patched fine but its running something that screws it up
<Sarvatt> it could end up patching fine just disabling 90_relibtoolize.patch and having the other 2 in the series, thats the only way i didnt check
<Sarvatt> err building fine
<Sarvatt> i dont know how all that junk works but 90_relibtoolize.patch was making it build correctly
<Sarvatt> making it not build correctly, sorry
<Sarvatt> i made that second patch because i needed to remove the stuff from the monitor/gdu/Makefile.in shipped in the orig.tar.gz
<Sarvatt> if you get it working with the real orig.tar.gz lemme know :)
<ripps> Sarvatt: this might not work, but try setting up the rules to run autogen,sh before building
<Sarvatt> no autogen shipped
<Sarvatt> or i would have :(
<ripps> hmm.... how about adding `DEB_AUTO_UPDATE_LIBTOOL:= pre` to the rules?
<RAOF> Sarvatt: You can generally run 'autoreconf'; you don't necessarily need an autogen.sh.
<ripps> my command will run libtoolize at the start of the build process
<Sarvatt> well I will let someone else work that out, spent too many hours getting the patches working and wifes nagging me which is why i just posted the patches that work to the bug instead of putting up a debdiff :D
<Sarvatt> start.S undefined reference to `main' was the error it was failing with adding them to the series with 90_relibtoolize.patch if it helps any
<Sarvatt> put working debs here because launchpad is taking a year http://sarvatt.com/downloads/gvfs/
<Sarvatt> looking at it i guess all it would need is to disable 90_relibtoolize.patch and add the git commit patch, the relibtoolize one looks like it just enables maintainer mode making the .in's not get rebuilt
<ripps> Sarvatt: hmm... whenever I try to build a package with your patches in debian, it starts building but I keep getting a build error along the way.
<ripps> gvfs_gdu_volume_monitor-ggduvolume.o: In function `mount_cb':
<ripps> "/tmp/buildd/gvfs-1.3git20090512/monitor/gdu/ggduvolume.c:795"
<tgpraveen> bug 195737
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 195737 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main "Set "open" animation to glide 2, not glide 1" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195737
<RichardWolfVI> Hello, I'm having several issues af of yesterday, the first is having this after logon: Error activating XKB configuration.
<RichardWolfVI> my keyboard configuration is borked
<RichardWolfVI> oh, and debconf is failing also
<dupondje> somebody around ?
<dupondje> & upgraded gvfs :p
<Wicla> anyone else with bug 393433 and want to confirm? tags: suspend, intel
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 393433 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[karmic] Restoring from suspend ends up with blank screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/393433
<robin0800> Trying to mount Mp3 player Bug ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/206187/
<arand> apt wants to remove #hotkey-setup libempathy-gtk23 libempathy25 mono-2.0-runtime mono-common mono-jit, is that reasonable?
<virtuald> why's there no epiphany-webkit?
<virtuald> false alarm :p
<virtuald> looked at the wrong box
<virtuald> but why did it get removed on upgrade?
<virtuald> and replaced with gecko
<RichardWolfVI> arand> Yes, it-s normal
<RichardWolfVI> *it's
<arand> RichardWolfVI: it's the hotkey-setup I'm worried about though, that one is supposed to still be in, innit?
<Sarvatt> nope hotkey-setup is dead now
<RichardWolfVI> arand: they're moving away from HAL altogether
<RichardWolfVI> I can-t install updates as of yesterday
<BUGabundo> RichardWolfVI: what is the error?
<BUGabundo> what apt interface are you using ?
<RichardWolfVI> BUGabundo: either apt-get, synaptic or aptitude
<BUGabundo> humm that's *bad*
<BUGabundo> is it the apt_check crash?
<BUGabundo> I had that, after a reboot, apt-get worked again, but aptitude no
<RichardWolfVI> BUGabundo: also, my keyboard configuration is faulty
<BUGabundo> RichardWolfVI: why?
<mvo> RichardWolfVI: what is the error you get?
<BUGabundo> hey mvo. long time no see! [[]]
<mvo> hey BUGabundo
<RichardWolfVI> mvo: Error activating XKB configuration.
<BUGabundo> RichardWolfVI: I think mvo meant the apt error eheh
<RichardWolfVI> oh, i'll paste the output
<BUGabundo> !paste | RichardWolfVI
<ubottu> RichardWolfVI: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<RichardWolfVI> I guess I'll paste it in English
<RichardWolfVI> mvo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/206247/
<RichardWolfVI> BUGabundo, that's also for you
<RichardWolfVI> My guess is that debconf and perl are pretty messed up.
<ripps> I don't get it, usually when I update-manager wants to do a partial upgrade, it wants to remove something, but I only get upgrades with this one.
<BUGabundo> err
<BUGabundo> ripps: please avoid Partial Updates
<BUGabundo> it usually means depencies are still unbuilt
<ripps> BUGabundo: so... do I ignore it for now?
<BUGabundo> so if you force it, you may end up removing packages
<BUGabundo> well, just don't do any more upgrades
<BUGabundo> try back in a few hours
<ripps> apparently udev is being kept back
<BUGabundo> or if you are in an hurry, try aptitude safe-upgrade
<BUGabundo> it does handle upgrades way better then apt-get or UM
<BUGabundo> ripps: yeah, udev touchs pleanty of stuff
<ripps> will these updates fix the mounting issues I've had with ntfs drives?
<ripps> I've been forced to use pmount on them for a while now
<BUGabundo> ripps: don't we all hope so?? eheh please check the change log!
<BUGabundo> mvo: still around ? can you take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/393459 thanks
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 393459 in compiz "Compiz Window Previews wrong position" [Undecided,New]
<ripps> hmm.. according to karmic-changes, they've uploaded 3 consectutive udev updates, must be having issues.
<BUGabundo> humm that's for the heads up! *I* better not upgrade yet eheh . better stay with a known broken package that to get more brakeage ehehe
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, updates.  I've been meaning to do that
<ripps> Also, it seems there removing udev-extras from ubuntu-standard according to the changelog on the upcoming ubuntu-meta source
<BUGabundo> Hobbsee: ahah
<ripps> Hmm.... it seems that linux-image_2.6.31 was built several days ago, I wonder when they plan on letting us try it out? Probably when they've fixed all the gvfs issues, before they throw in a potentionally unstable kernel at us
<Hobbsee> unlikely
<Hobbsee> probably the next time someone goes though the new queue to process it
<BUGabundo> ripps it was planed for august!
<BUGabundo> it can't/shouldn't be out NOW
<Hobbsee> oh, 2.6.31?  interesting
<BUGabundo> ripps: you have them all on Mainline kernel team PPA
<BUGabundo> ripps: Hobbsee: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMainlineBuilds
<Hobbsee> right, yeah
 * Hobbsee didn't check said new queue before assuming it had turned up there
<BUGabundo> I love to see the daily http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/current/ at 17/06 LOL
<ripps> Well, according to karmic-changes, someone uploaded it to be built.... it produced several varieties of kernels, generic, generic-pae, and a variety of arches, not just i386 and amd64.... I suppose it could be for personal testing of the core-devs
<Pici> You could always ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<RichardWolfVI> BUGabundo: any ideas on these errors I told you_
<RichardWolfVI> ?
<BUGabundo> RichardWolfVI: mvo would be your guy! no idea where he went!
<BUGabundo> I don't do much pearl... but it could be a bad package
<BUGabundo> Pici: or we could just nag a_p_w
<Pici> BUGabundo: I prefer not to ping specific people unless its really a big issue.
<RichardWolfVI> mvo> hope you-re checking on my issue :/
<mvo> RichardWolfVI: hm, could you try to reinstall perl?
<BUGabundo> Pici: me too. that's why I avoided it :)
<mvo> RichardWolfVI: apt-get install --reinstall liburi-perl ?
<mvo> RichardWolfVI: please make that "apt-ge tinstall --reinstall perl-base"
<RichardWolfVI> mvo> Will try that again
<BUGabundo> have to go! see you guys and galls later!
<RichardWolfVI> mvo: same debconf error
<RichardWolfVI> mvo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/206267/
<mvo> RichardWolfVI: please try "sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/perl-base_<tab> " directly
<RichardWolfVI> mvo> Syntax error
<RichardWolfVI> mvo: is that the right command?
<RichardWolfVI> I guess it was a Wild card
<mvo> RichardWolfVI: well, <tab> should be exchanged with the tab key (for tab-completion in the shell)
<RichardWolfVI> mvo: got it
<RichardWolfVI> mvo: done, now what?
<mvo> please try "sudo dpkg --configure -a" next
<mvo> and see if debconf is now more happy
<RichardWolfVI> mvo: done
<RichardWolfVI> I-m retrying the upgrade
<RichardWolfVI> mvo: You made it!
<RichardWolfVI> mvo: Thak you so much :D
<RichardWolfVI> *Thank
<RichardWolfVI> OK, I'm restarting
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Can some of you check if closing any jamendo page makes firefox crash in karmic?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it happens to me
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Closing any window containing a flash applet, actually
<charlie-tca> Anyone know what "HPLJ 10XX Replaced Paper" is? It shows up in a fresh Karmic install under Applications -> System
<Le-Chuck_ITA> charlie-tca: no idea but can confirm it's there and on my system just opens a window saying that I do not have such a thing as an HPLJ 10XX
<charlie-tca> Thanks. I don't even have a printer installed on mine yet
<Le-Chuck_ITA> charlie-tca: can you check if firefox crashes when closing a flash window?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> charlie-tca: only if you are actually on karmic ATM
<charlie-tca> No, I don't have flash installed
<charlie-tca> sorry
<RichardWolfVI> Hello, now that the perl issue seems solved, I need to fix another one
<RichardWolfVI> I get "Error activating XKB configuration." each time I log on
<RichardWolfVI> my keyboard is misconfigured, my layout seems to be stuck at US, but my keyboard is Latin American
<RichardWolfVI> I'm getting the following text: http://paste.ubuntu.com/206296/
<BluesKaj> RichardWolfVI, I have to ask the obvious question : have youenabled KB layout / locale in system settings ?
<RichardWolfVI> BluesKaj" yes, I did
<RichardWolfVI> I'll double-check
<RichardWolfVI> BluesKaj: checked yet again
<RichardWolfVI> aside from being unable to type comfortably, my "media keys" don't work either
<BluesKaj> have you tried choosing any of the KBs listed in the dropdown there?
<RichardWolfVI> BluesKaj: yes, I get the same error, over and over again
<BluesKaj> RichardWolfVI, what KB is it /
<BluesKaj> ?
<RichardWolfVI> BluesKaj: Latin American
<BluesKaj> make & model ?
<RichardWolfVI> Microsoft Basic Keyboard 500
<berniv6> anyone know of a "X doesn't start" issue with karmic? Started in the last five days, the usplash bar just hangs at about 70% and then drops to console
<berniv6> latest message is "* Cleaning up temporary files..."
<RichardWolfVI> berniv6> Which kernel?
<berniv6> Intel graphics, I tried with both stock Karmic packages and xorg-edgers
<berniv6> RichardWolfVI: 2.6.30-9, 2.6.30-10 and 2.6.31-1 (manually installed)
<RichardWolfVI> berniv6: I have isues with PAE kernels
<berniv6> RichardWolfVI: amd64 platform, no PAE involved as far as I understand
<berniv6> I'm not even sure it's X related as there should be a lot more messages between cleaning the temporary files and starting GDM
<BluesKaj> RichardWolfVI, look in KB layout advanced and see what's checked in Xkb options, if anything .
<berniv6> it boots fine in recovery mode, but then starting X gives me the same result, just a black screen
<berniv6> no help booting with nomodeset either
<roland_> Hi, I'm running karmic with kde beta 2. There are some features missing from vanilla kde but perhaps I'm just missing some packages: nepomuk search bar in dolphin (instead I have one additional empty toolbar), The QEdge wallpaper plugin, some desktop types like the black board
<Sarvatt> can you pastebin a /var/log/Xorg.0.log from a failed boot? (probably under Xorg.0.log.old)
<Sarvatt> @berniv6
<BluesKaj> Sarvatt, the  @berniv6 , doesn't highlight on irc
<berniv6> it does for me
<berniv6> okay, I'm not sure anymore it's X related
<berniv6> the timestamps of /var/log/Xorg.* are older than my last boot attempts
<Sarvatt> was only 2 minutes after he said something, was just saying it to clarify it was directed at him and not roland_ :D
<berniv6> since I reboot with Sysrq-SUB it should be never if Xorg was attempted to start
<berniv6> I now set VERBOSE=yes in /etc/default/rcS and now the last message I see is "Setting up ICE socket directory /tmp/.ICE-unix...2
<Sarvatt> can you get a dmesg from a failed boot?
<berniv6> hardly ... I can't get a console :-(
<takeitbythehand> anyone have a workaround to get sound working with the latest stuff?
<RichardWolfVI> BluesKaj: no, nothing out of usual
<RichardWolfVI> I even made an xfix
<berniv6> is there anything to be executed between /etc/rcS.d/S70x11-common (the last in /etc/rcS.d) and the first in /etc/rc3.d?
<Sarvatt> how about a /var/log/kern.log?
<Sarvatt> can you try i915.modeset=0 instead of nomodeset? nomodeset might not be getting passed early enough since i915 is in the initrd now, i'm not sure
<berniv6> trying that now ... I guess kern.log doesn't help since it will be overwritten when I attempt to boot into recovery mode
<berniv6> modeset=0 doesn't help either, same error (but no KMS)
<Pici> berniv6: You could always try a live-cd or other boot method
<berniv6> hrm, right, will do
<RichardWolfVI> I fixed the issue by reinstalling xorg
<berniv6> /var/log/kern.log isn't written, as it doesn't get to the point where to start syslogd
<RichardWolfVI> OK, see ya
<berniv6> okay, something with my boot process is fishy
<berniv6> I put a debugging statement in the last job in rcS.d (x11-common) and in the first job in rc3.d (policykit)
<berniv6> at the end of the x11-common job and in the very beginning of policykit
<berniv6> I see the first but not the latter
<berniv6> aha!
<berniv6> when I manually specify the target runlevel on the bootprompt ("3") it boots just fine
<berniv6> where should it get that information from?
<charlie-tca> Well, Isn't rc2.d the default for Ubuntu?
<berniv6> works with "2" as well
<berniv6> now only remaining issue, with 2.6.31-1 the display is initialized in 1024x768, with 2.6.30-10 in 1920x1200
<berniv6> uploading Xorg logs
<berniv6> http://users.birkenwald.de/~berni/temp/xorg-2.6.31-1 and http://users.birkenwald.de/~berni/temp/xorg-2.6.30-10
<Pici> Karmic has .31 already?
<berniv6> it's uploaded, not yet installed
<berniv6> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/linux/2.6.31-1.13
<miik> does proprietary nvidia drivers work with Ubuntu 9.04 "Karmic Koala" alpha?
<miik> err, 9.10 i meant
<mahfiaz> miik, for me these work
<mahfiaz> assaultcube plays fine on T61
<miik> cool
<miik> is 9.10 stable for you?
<miik> many glitches?
<mahfiaz> miik, dbus does not work, this means automounting of usb drives fail
<mahfiaz> thunderbird doesn't start for unknown reason
<miik> oh
<mahfiaz> mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt -o utf8 works just as expected
<mahfiaz> also, missing dbus renders nm-applet unusable
<miik> aff
<miik> but internet work?
<mahfiaz> networkmanager connects fine, you just cannot set it up
<mahfiaz> to connect to wifi for example
<miik> ok
<mahfiaz> as always, command line counterparts are available
<mahfiaz> like sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "mynetwork" && sudo dhclient wlan0
<miik> LAN internet network ethernet
<miik> any kernel panics? crashes? freezes? reboots?
<mahfiaz> no crashes, panics or things like that so far
<miik> cool
<mahfiaz> though my laptops graphics card is sometimes bad of heating and ends up crashing, but this isn't an issue of software
<miik> oh
<mahfiaz> bad for me :)
<miik> ya
<mahfiaz> miik, btw, there is bot udev and gvfs update today, this may fix the usb problem
<mahfiaz> s/bot/both
<miik> oh
<bullgard4> What do Ubuntu developers intend to accomplish in Karmic? Where can I find an overview on that?
<BluesKaj> bullgard4, perhaps if yo clicked on the "testing" URL in the Welcome message
<bullgard4> BluesKaj: What Welcome message do you mean? What URL?
<charlie-tca> Might have to look at the blueprints in launchpad and specs in the wiki
<BluesKaj> bullgard4, at the top of the chatpage
<bullgard4> BluesKaj: I do not understand what do you mean by "chatpage".
<BluesKaj> bullgard4, there is a welcome message that lists kubuntu support URLs when you join the channel ..if you are running irssi then you'll have to scroll waaaay up to find it.
<charlie-tca> BluesKaj: Sure that would be in #ubuntu+1?
<BluesKaj> bullgard4,  www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha2
<Twigathy> hm.
<Twigathy> I think the latest update to udev broke this computer \o/
<Twigathy> oh, nope, udev start finally returned
<Twigathy> ooo, not good. Now if I open a terminal I don't get a new bash prompt.... help!
<Twigathy> hm, something must have got wedged in an interesting way. Rebooted and it's working...
<bullgard4> BluesKaj: Great! This is what I was looking for. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<BluesKaj> NP :)
<astenorh> Hello everyone
<astenorh> where should I report a kernel panic?
<charlie-tca> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug to file a bug report or ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<DoYouKnow> hi... anyone know how to get dell 1505 wireless working on karmic?
<DoYouKnow> I've tried ndiswrapper in the past but it didn't work
<DoYouKnow> with the drivers I was using on windows... although there are several other windows drivers included in the dell install dvd
<DoYouKnow> that I haven't tried
<BluesKaj> DoYouKnow, try wicd
<DoYouKnow> BluesKaj, but it's the drivers that are the problem
<BluesKaj> the generic driver is well wriiten to fit most wifi cards
<DoYouKnow> what should I use for drivers for dell 1505?
<DoYouKnow> hello?
<DoYouKnow> BluesKaj, it's not the wireless manager that's the problem
<DoYouKnow> it's the drivers
<DoYouKnow> I need dell 1505 drivers
<DoYouKnow> " with the drivers I was using on windows..."
<Sarvatt> sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source if its a BCM4321, it doesnt help theres alot of different cards that could be in there
<BluesKaj> DoYouKnow, just try it ..it won't break your ssytem
<DoYouKnow> it didn't work
<DoYouKnow> I don't even see the wireless device
<DoYouKnow> I tried it and it didn't work'
<BluesKaj> di you try to set up preferences
<Wicla> anyone else with bug 393433 and want to confirm? tags: suspend, intel
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 393433 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[karmic] Restoring from suspend ends up with blank screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/393433
<DoYouKnow> BluesKaj, what will that do?
<DoYouKnow> I currently don't have a working driver afaik
<BluesKaj> set up the driver and encryption
<DoYouKnow> which driver?
<BluesKaj> wext
<iPoRn> when i try to mount a cdrom, i get this error, and it doesn't mount: org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.NotAuthorized: org.freedesktop.devicekit.disks.filesystem-mount no, what could it be?
<DoYouKnow> is keyserver.ubuntu.com down?
<DoYouKnow> I'm trying to install the driver
<coz_> hey guys  to days updates apparently killed my sound card ..it kicks in during boot but I get    a notification from Phonon that my card  does not work   now
<coz_> http://picpaste.com/snapshot2.png
<coz_> also  right click on link in xchat I get  error saying "cannot find the program 'aroroa"  ??
<coz_> arora
<DoYouKnow> how do I get broadcom-sta working in karmic?
<DoYouKnow> what's the easiest way you guys think?
<Sarvatt> DoYouKnow: bcmwl-kernel-source=broadcom-sta
<DoYouKnow> what's that?
<DoYouKnow> I don't understnad
<DoYouKnow> *understand
<DoYouKnow> Sarvatt, is that the easiest way to support a broadcom 802.11n card?
<DoYouKnow> I had some severe problems on hardy with this driver
<DoYouKnow> random disconnects
<DoYouKnow> so I am wary
<DoYouKnow> this has really been a lot of work
<DoYouKnow> I had a laptop under $1000 that worked better with linux than this one
<DoYouKnow> and this was very expensive
<DoYouKnow> so... it's kind of upsetting
<DoYouKnow> this is an xps m1530
<BluesKaj> DoYouKnow, wicd looks at your hardware wifi/wln0/eth0 connection and determines which driver to use in it's arsenal so to speak
<DoYouKnow> now I get package wicd has no installation candidate
<DoYouKnow> what did I do now...heh..
<BluesKaj> DoYouKnow, uninstall any other wifi drivers
<DoYouKnow> hmm
<DoYouKnow> I don't think any are installed right now
<DoYouKnow> but I definitely did something
<Twigathy> hm.
<Twigathy> PolicyKit stuff seems to have broken my pulseaudio
<Twigathy> I get some badness if I do -vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv[etc] when launching pulse:
<Twigathy> I: main.c: setrlimit(RLIMIT_NICE, (31, 31)) failed: Operation not permitted
<Twigathy> I: main.c: setrlimit(RLIMIT_RTPRIO, (9, 9)) failed: Operation not permitted
<Twigathy> Anybody else run into problems?
<DoYouKnow> I'm still getting the wicd has no installation candidate message
<DoYouKnow> is there any way to get around this without reinstalling kubuntu?
<DoYouKnow> well, it looks like I'm going to have to redo it
#ubuntu+1 2009-06-30
<Shane_Fagan> Hey im on karmic and the sound is broken.
<BUGabundo> Shane_Fagan: define broken?
<Shane_Fagan> No sound at all
<BUGabundo> cause its working for me and a lot others
<BUGabundo> please install pavucontrol
<BUGabundo> and check if sound is at max
<BUGabundo> some hw has many bugs, and it sets volume to 50% = mute
<BUGabundo> if that doesn't work file a bug so dtchen can look at it
<Shane_Fagan> It says null output
<BUGabundo> Shane_Fagan: $ ubuntu-bug alsa-base
<BUGabundo> ahh null is no good heheh
<Shane_Fagan> I dont think its a bug
<Shane_Fagan> You see I installed 2 programs that may have removed something important
<Ian_Corne> hello
<BUGabundo> Shane_Fagan: ahhh
<Shane_Fagan> Then I rebooted and the sound was gone. It plays the login sound but after login nothing
<BUGabundo> hey Ian_Corne
<Ian_Corne> sbcl-doc segfauilting dpkg for anyone else?
<Shane_Fagan> BUGabundo: So any ideas what I should do to get back sound?
<BUGabundo> Shane_Fagan:  file a bug so dtchen can look at it
<BUGabundo> Shane_Fagan: $ ubuntu-bug alsa-base
<BUGabundo> only then you will collect enough to be looked at
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: not here
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<Ian_Corne> 30-10?
<Ian_Corne> weird
<Ian_Corne> nope still broken
<Ian_Corne> clean install btw
<Shane_Fagan> BUGabundo: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/393665
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 393665 in alsa-driver "No Sound [karmic]" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> Shane_Fagan: thanks
<Ian_Corne> http://pastebin.com/m5acfbec3
<BUGabundo> uuuhhhhh nice bt
<BUGabundo> /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xe5)[0x2697a5]
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<BUGabundo> what CPU do you have?
<BUGabundo> doesn't seem to support cmov
<Ian_Corne> atom
<BUGabundo> strange, very very strange
<Ian_Corne> a friend tried it on his desktop
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: please open a bug on linux and add that trace enfatizing that line
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: $ ubuntu-bug linux
<Ian_Corne> "open a bug on linux"? :p
<BUGabundo> apw: ping. can you look this trace from Ian_Corne? seems to have a prob with cmov on an atom
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: "linux" is the package for Kernel !
<Ian_Corne> it's not only on an atom
<Ian_Corne> ah :p
<Ian_Corne> i will do that
<BUGabundo> ok
<Shane_Fagan> BUGabundo: You must be fairly busy round here
<billybigrigger> heh
<BUGabundo> Shane_Fagan: why do you say that ?
<billybigrigger> slacker more like it :P
<BUGabundo> unf not as much as I would like
<BUGabundo> I am off line most of the day
<Shane_Fagan> Ah
<BUGabundo> during JJ cycle I was here like 18/day
<Shane_Fagan> wow
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: you are right! not keeping with my 5 new bugs a day quote
<billybigrigger> hehe
<BUGabundo> its more like 2 per week now :((
<billybigrigger> ahh i was just kidding
<BUGabundo> so ashamed of my self
<BUGabundo> I know I know
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo::: have you seen the 185.xx nvidia drivers come through updates yet?
<billybigrigger> or are you an intel/ati guy?
<Ian_Corne> should i report it to edge.launchpad?
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: think so
<BUGabundo> fully updated, with a few pacakges left behind
<BUGabundo> nvidia here
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: you should run the comand I gave you
<BUGabundo> it will take care of almost all... all you neeed then is to pour a cup of coffee
<Ian_Corne> aha
<BUGabundo> LP still doesn't do that, but the guys are working on that bug
<Ian_Corne> that was a command :p
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: $ ubuntu-bug linux
<Shane_Fagan> im on 185.* atm
 * BUGabundo checks nvidia driver
<Shane_Fagan> Its a hell of a lot better
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-180  Installed: 185.18.14-0ubuntu1
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: don't you love this fake names ?!?! eheh
<Shane_Fagan> Ha they really need to change that name
<Ian_Corne> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/393669
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 393669 in linux "dpkg sefgaults when installing/upgrading sbcl-doc" [Undecided,New]
<Shane_Fagan> Hmm some other dude has the same problem as me
<BUGabundo> Shane_Fagan: that's good
<Shane_Fagan> Yep I told him to make a duplicate bug report to provide his info to help with solving the problem
<BUGabundo> humm pidgin 2.5.8 out! woot
<Shane_Fagan> But its not default in ubuntu anymore
<BUGabundo> so what
<BUGabundo> I still use it
<BUGabundo> and will until something better comes along
<BUGabundo> or their ...... /me better shutup, for CoC :)
<Shane_Fagan> Empathy isnt too bad
<RAOF> There are some nice adium themes.
<RAOF> *which work in empathy.
<Shane_Fagan> The UI on empathy is awesome
<Shane_Fagan> compared to pidgin
<BUGabundo> I don't think so
<BUGabundo> but its one of those things
<BUGabundo> either you like or you don't
<iconicity> does empathy do IRC well ... or at all?
<BUGabundo> iconicity: yes
<iconicity> that's great ... I hate the way Pidgin hadnles IRC
<BUGabundo> err
<BUGabundo> iconicity: it's the *same+
<BUGabundo> AFAIK it uses Libpurple to do it! lol
<iconicity> ha!  oh, great!
<Shane_Fagan> Im using empathy now
<iconicity> well, hopefully it's the the UI that bothers me, then
<iconicity> and if that's better in empathy, I'll be happy
<Shane_Fagan> iconicity: It is a lot better, but it isnt that good with the notifications and its really buggy at the moment
<iconicity> I'm sure the bugs will be ironed out by release time ... Why was Pidgin bumped as the default client?
<Shane_Fagan> Because it doesnt have support for video and voice calls
<iconicity> ah
<iconicity> gotcha
<Shane_Fagan> plus ekiga was bumped too
<iconicity> how come?
<iconicity> becuase one app can do both?
<Shane_Fagan> Because empathy has ekiga built in
<RAOF> A number of reasons.  Empathy has voice+video, SIP (so can replace ekiga to some extent).  Empathy is getting cool new features (geolocation, once the needed libraries hit main).  Empathy is better integrated into the GNOME infrastructure.  Pidgin upstream is apparently not the niceset to work with.  And because Empathy is becoming the official GNOME IM client.
<iconicity> RAOF: thanks!  Looking forward to giving it a try
<Shane_Fagan> You need to install all the telephony plugins to make all the functionality work
<BUGabundo> RAOF: cough cough (niceset to work with)
<BUGabundo> :)
<RAOF> Eh.  Spelling is for the week! :P
<iconicity> :)
<Shane_Fagan> RAOF: empathy is already the default gnome client
<RAOF> But that's new in 2.28, isn't it?  Or was it 2.26?
<RAOF> Anyway, that's one of the reasons that it came to prominence.
<Shane_Fagan> 2.26
<BUGabundo> 2.26
<Shane_Fagan> 2.28 its the default
<iconicity> speaking of defaults ... should I be worried about ext4?
<Shane_Fagan> Well maybe this early in the release
<Shane_Fagan> Id say alpha 4 it should be perfect
<Shane_Fagan> almost
<Shane_Fagan> Its a lot faster a boot time
<iconicity> -- and that blows my mind, since jaunty already boots so quickly in ext3
<Shane_Fagan> they are aiming at 10 secs boot
<iconicity> awesome.
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> and some users are already hitting it
<iconicity> wow
<iconicity> that's goign to be great
<iconicity> have they released the new theme yet?
<BrunoXLambert> I've tried to install the daily build yesterday, and the installer never wanted to start
<Shane_Fagan> No new theme yet :(
<Shane_Fagan> I really want to get rid of the brown
<iconicity> Ah! But I love the brown and orange!  I must be one of the lonely few ...
<Shane_Fagan> Well sabdl loves it too
 * BUGabundo $ sleep in 3,2,1, errrr. No Device Found
<iconicity> I'm sure some combination of brown and orange will make its way into karmic ... these are ubuntu's token colors, after all
<Shane_Fagan> well no matter what when Gnome 3.0 hits brown will be gone too
<iconicity> dang
<iconicity> oh well
<Shane_Fagan> Gnome-Shell rocks the red hat guys are doing an awesome job
<iconicity> I'll get used to it
<Shane_Fagan> They are planning to have a preview of gnome 3.0 in karmic
<iconicity> what do you mean by "preview"
<Shane_Fagan> Well they are adding it to the repo
<iconicity> ah, gotcha
<iconicity> that's kinda cool
<iconicity> alright, gotta run.  thanks for the cool info, Shane
<Shane_Fagan> iconicity: You can build it and test it now
<roland> Hi, I'm on karmic and with recent update sound stopped working. Is this a known problem or can I help to eliminate this bug?
<RAOF> roland: I understand that it's a known bug; some form of {console,policy}kit snafu.
<roland> ok .thx. I hope this will be fixed with next updates
<roland> Will we see fingerprint support in KDE/karmic ?
<roland> fedora already has that
<atari2600a> hey, just a general question
<atari2600a> I really like ubuntu & really wanna help with it's development
<atari2600a> but I'm not exactly a programmer & not a good scripter either
<Pici> !contribute  | atari2600a
<ubottu> atari2600a: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<atari2600a> would being an alpha/beta tester be a burden or actual  help?
<atari2600a> yeah, I've seen /community/participate
<atari2600a> I was just wondering if you want  the not-programmers filing bug reports :P
<billybigrigger> anyone can file bug reports
<atari2600a> of course, but do you think I would be actually helping instead of just being annoying?
<billybigrigger> yes of course
<atari2600a> if the former, I can clear 10gb off my HDD  & edit GRUB
<atari2600a> oh yeah I'll have to insall GRUB2 manually, repartitioned by old grub2 /boot...
<atari2600a> well, thanks
<coz_> hey guys... I have been wanting to suggest this for about a year and keep forgettings:)  on gnome-look.org there is a cursor theme named "Ubuntu Crystal Cursors"  very nice and very appropriate for ubuntu/gnome
<coz_> just though i would throw that out there
<atari2600a> oh also is anyone here opped on #ubuntu?
<atari2600a> months & months back I guess I lashed out there &  got +b'd, I feel like an ass because of it
<atari2600a> I have  since been put  on anti-depressants
<andresmujica1> atari2600a: try at #ubuntu-irc
<atari2600a> thanks
<Pici> ooh, new xscreensaver hacks
<SeveredCross> Holy crap!
<SeveredCross> Has anyone noticed devicekit-daemon leaking RAM like wild?
<SeveredCross> Oh, *just* got reported.
<SeveredCross> Literally just now.
<SeveredCross> Looks like gnome-power-manager and devkit-power is to blame.
<ubuntu> Is there a workaround for the karmic grub loader?
<billybigrigger> SeveredCross::: how so
<billybigrigger> SeveredCross::: i don't see any ram problems in top
<billybigrigger> or am i not looking in the right place
<SeveredCross> billybigrigger: top was showing 1 GB+ for devicekit-daemon
<SeveredCross> There's a bug about it..LP 392918.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392918 in devicekit "large memory leak in devkit-daemon?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392918
<billybigrigger> hmmm
<billybigrigger> what arch?
<billybigrigger> Linux cabo 2.6.30-10-generic #12-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jun 22 16:30:32 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<billybigrigger> all good here
<SeveredCross> x86, 2.6.30-10-generic.
<billybigrigger> hmm
<billybigrigger> anyone testing the 2.6.31 kernel yet?
<poseidon> has there/is there going to be any graphical changes in the default gnome desktop?  (I'm using an altered theme and can't tell)
<billybigrigger> anyone here running the 2.6.31 kernel?
<billybigrigger> i need some help, compositing and vbox kernel modules are throwing errors at me
<billybigrigger> is there anyway i can rebuild this kernel? im not usually one to test rc kernels so i really don't know where to go from here
<RAOF_> billybigrigger: Any particular reason you don't simply use 2.6.30-10-generic?  Or wait until 2.6.31-1-generic has passed NEW?
<billybigrigger> other than i just wanted to test it, no
<billybigrigger> i think i installed the wrong deb.
<billybigrigger> i think i should have installed the kernel headers
<RAOF_> Are you testing the packages from the NEW queue, or the vanilla kernel PPA thingy?
<billybigrigger> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.31-rc1/
<billybigrigger> where's the new queue?
<RAOF_> You _certainly_ need the kernel headers if you're going to try to build any modules for the kernel.
<billybigrigger> :P yup figured that now
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/314600
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 314600 in fglrx-installer "[HD 3650] fglrx versions newer than 8.543 cause system hang and panic" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<DanaG> yargh, "marked for expiration"
<DanaG> what's incomplete about it?
<RAOF_> That seems fairly obvious; bryce would like some testing of the new driver in the xorg-edgers PPA.
<RAOF_> The last comment.  Where he set the status back to incomplete...
<SeveredCross> Um, WTF.
<SeveredCross> Is sound broken for anyone with the latest round of updates?
<RAOF_> Yes.
<SeveredCross> -_-'
<SeveredCross> I only get PA's null sink.
<billybigrigger> sound working here
<billybigrigger> what kind of audio hardware do you have?
<SeveredCross> Well, cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp works, so it's just PA.
<RAOF_> billybigrigger: Probably because you haven't updated to the broken {console,policy}kit version :)
<SeveredCross> billybigrigger: HDA Intel.
<billybigrigger> is it just on hda intel?
<billybigrigger> fully updated, and sound working here
<billybigrigger> have pantera screaming as we speak :)
<billybigrigger> 00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1)
<SeveredCross> Might just be intel.
<SeveredCross> Great.
<RAOF_> Or might require you to restart after updating.
<SeveredCross> Aha.
<SeveredCross> Seems like somewhere along the way, regular users lost the ability to access ALSA.
<billybigrigger> i have
<SeveredCross> Since a root alsamixer works fine, non-root reports errors.
<billybigrigger> restarted that is, remember the rc kernel problem :P
<SeveredCross> Root pulseaudio server works fine (requires root totem, but it works), non-root only has root sink.
<SeveredCross> Uh-huh.
<SeveredCross> PA reports errors.
<billybigrigger> RAOF_::: so looking at the kernel ppa for the rc .31, i see headers, and source, and image, i don't need to install all the debs do it?
<billybigrigger> and have i screwed myself over trying to install all of these? or in what order should i be doing this?
<RAOF_> billybigrigger: You'd need image & headers.  But really, I wouldn't bother.  There'll be an official 2.6.31-1-generic package coming out of the NEW queue in the not too distant future, and you can actually file bugs against that!
<billybigrigger> according to the queue it was released
<billybigrigger> unless im reading that wrong
<billybigrigger> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+queue
<billybigrigger>  view files    	
<billybigrigger> [Build] linux (amd64)
<billybigrigger> 	2.6.31-1.13 				Release 	2009-06-26 13:55:47 MDT 2009-06-26
<RAOF_> billybigrigger: If you expand that, you'll see that all the packages are marked as "NEW".  They're sitting in that queue until they're reviewed.
<billybigrigger> right o
<nhasian> ... and i'm back!
<ghindo> It's safe to do a dist-upgrade to upgrade udev, right?  I read the changelog and it looks like upstream removed a package or something?
<DanaG> ugh, notify-osd still fails badly if you try to change volume too many times, too quickly.
 * SeveredCross still has no sound without root.
<DanaG> ugh, either my motherboard is screwed up... or my power supply is.  Or somebody just wired the sensor chip badly.
<DanaG> -12V:       -11.95 V  (min =  -1.18 V, max = -14.25 V)   ALARM
<DanaG> -5V:         +3.54 V  (min =  -3.04 V, max =  -6.10 V)   ALARM
<DanaG> -1 < -14?
<DanaG> h  p://pas ebin.com/f3 008 b4
<DanaG> argh.  damn /exec plugin.
<SeveredCross> RAOF: I found a fix for the sound bug.
<SeveredCross> RAOF: Add yourself to the audio group, things should magically begin to work.
<RAOF> Oh?
<RAOF> Right.
<SeveredCross> /dev/dsp and all the files under /dev/snd are mode 660, owner root, group audio.
<SeveredCross> But I'm not in the audio group for some reason.
<SeveredCross> Probably a vagary of pulseaudio per-user sessions.
<RAOF> No; it'll be because ConsoleKit _should_ give the active user access to the sound card.
<SeveredCross> Hmm.
<SeveredCross> Touche.
<SeveredCross> Temporary fix seems to be to add yourself to the audio group, until ConsoleKit gets fixed.
<SeveredCross> Fixes alsamixer, PulseAudio, etc.
<RAOF> Right.
<SeveredCross> I wonder who/what broke ConsoleKit.
<Ng> removal of udev-extras is right, right? :)
<SeveredCross> RAOF: ConsoleKit hasn't been touched in a while.
<SeveredCross> Last changelog is in April.
<SeveredCross> Ng: Aye.
<RAOF> SeveredCross: Might be policykit :)
<SeveredCross> I'm not seeing any PolicyKit changes relating to audio recently either.
<RAOF> You haven't by any chance installed polkit-1 and polkit-gnome-1 recently? :)
<RAOF> Sorry; policykit-1
<SeveredCross> rI did.
<SeveredCross> I think anyway, it's installed.
<RAOF> Right.  This may well be the source of breakage.  Just because the changelog doesn't mention "break audio for the active console", doesn't mean it didn't :)
<SeveredCross> True--looks like there were some user permissions changes.
<SeveredCross> On a related note, anyone else find it interesting how more and more projects are standardizing on D-Bus rather than KCop (or whatever KDE's competing system is).
<RAOF> No one cares about KDE, that's why :).  Also, got freedesktop'd, and such.
<SeveredCross> Ah, KDE4 adopted DBus instead of DCOP.
<SeveredCross> Not to mention that DBus is more portable, I don't think DCOP worked on OS X or Win32.
<SeveredCross> Anyway, bedtime.
<billybigrigger> my videos went all blue
<billybigrigger> wtf
<ripps> Does anybody know if it's okay to do the partial upgrade with udev? I think the reason it wants to do a partial upgrade is because they removed udev-extras from it's depends (i think)
<Hobbsee> ripps: should be
<BUGabundo> guud day
<ripps> BUGabundo: güd day
<BUGabundo> RAOF: hey so you package DO 0.8.2 ?
<BUGabundo> great job
<BUGabundo> I was really missing it yesterday
<RAOF> Heh.
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: cwillu: my nvidia keeps reseting HUE to -1000 :((
<BUGabundo> RAOF: why do I loose all my Do settings on each upgrade ?
<RAOF> BUGabundo: From now on, you shouldn't.
<BUGabundo> what changed?
<RAOF> The way we use mono.addins.  It will also mean that upgrading plugins works.
<BUGabundo> yay
<BUGabundo> RAOF: [Error 10:23:44.971] [PluginManager] ObjectsForAddin encountered an error: TargetInvocationException "Exception has been thrown by the target of an invocation."
<RAOF> BUGabundo: Want to pastebin the full output?
<joaopinto> olá BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> that's all I have on cli, where I started Do, since it was failing to start
<BUGabundo> oh wait
<BUGabundo> got more now
<BUGabundo> pastebining
<BUGabundo> RAOF: http://paste.ubuntu.com/206836/
<BUGabundo> ola joaopinto! dia 7 ja ta mais perto ;)
<joaopinto> :)
<RAOF> Owch.  Can you run that with "gnome-do --debug"?
<Ian_Corne> whoa
<BUGabundo> sure
<BUGabundo> RAOF: should I file a but for the pastebin plugin to include paste.ubuntu.com ??
<BUGabundo> its my main one!
<BUGabundo> RAOF: its not closing :))
<BUGabundo> RAOF: will it leak api keys or passwords?
<RAOF> BUGabundo: It shouldn't.
<BUGabundo> RAOF: http://paste.ubuntu.com/206839/
<RAOF> That looks like it should now be working, right?
<RAOF> There's at least one problem there that I can trivially solve :)
<BUGabundo> I've got more errors
<BUGabundo> pastebining now
<BUGabundo> that is IF FF doesn't crashs
<BUGabundo> lol
<RAOF> :)
<robin0800> yesterday mp3 player not detected, today detected and mounted but continually disconnected and remounted
<BUGabundo> robin0800: yeah the dbus bug still not fixed
<BUGabundo> RAOF: http://paste.ubuntu.com/206844/
<robin0800> BUGabundo: Many thanks
<BUGabundo> robin0800: np
<BUGabundo> RAOF: should I file a but for the pastebin plugin to include paste.ubuntu.com ??
<RAOF> There will be a brief haitus while -intel kills X.
<RAOF> BUGabundo: You were talking about other errors?
<BUGabundo> I already pasted it
<BUGabundo> did you miss it RAOF ?
<BUGabundo> hey Hew
<RAOF> I certainly did.  It's no longer in backscroll, care of X dying in a fire.
<Hew> hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> RAOF: I'll repaste all on PVT ok?
<RAOF> OK.
<BUGabundo> RAOF: got it ?
<RAOF> yes
<RAOF> thanks
<BUGabundo> RAOF: so about paste?
<RAOF> What about paste?  You mean - shall there be paste.ubuntu.com?
<BUGabundo> RAOF: yes
<RAOF> Sounds like a reasonable request.  If you'd like to file a bug, that'll put it on my todo list.
<BUGabundo> sure
<BUGabundo> give me 5 secs
<BUGabundo> The problem cannot be reported:This is not a genuine Ubuntu package
<BUGabundo> err I'll need a few extra :(
<BUGabundo> RAOF: https://bugs.launchpad.net/do-plugins/+bug/393802
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 393802 in do-plugins "support for ubuntu pastebin" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> good enough?
<RAOF> Looks good.
<henke> does anybody else have missing icons in KDE4 apps?
<sjokkis> anyone know why power management is broken in karmic?
<hoellp> hello, has anyone here tried the "new" gpointing-device-settings for configuring touchpads?
<hoellp> it works mostly normal, but it forgets the settings regarding circular scrolling between reboots
<hoellp> does anyone know where the settings are supposed to be saved?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<hoellp> hoi
<hoellp> hello, has anyone here tried the "new" gpointing-device-settings for configuring touchpads?
<ubuntu_> Does the Koala have a known bug that blows away menu.lst on reboot?
<Hobbsee> no?
<ubuntu_> Damn it
<shane_fagan> I have to say no too
<shane_fagan> Did you delete it yourself
<shane_fagan> ?
<ubuntu_> Whats going on then
<shane_fagan> Do you do something to it?
<ubuntu_> shane_fagan: no I saw it do it. I rebooted and pressed e to show someone the syntax for a linux image
<ubuntu_> I pressed enter and b and it said that it couldn't comply with --no-floppy
<ubuntu_> I shrugged and choose another entry on the list and that also got wiped
<shane_fagan> hmmm the floppy problem is known but it shouldnt be that much of a probelm
<shane_fagan> problem
<ubuntu_> choose a recovery session and that gets wiped
<ubuntu_> the only entry in the menu when you look at it is root (hd0,1)
<ubuntu_> how do I get around the no floppy issue?
<hoellp> ubuntu_, i guess you did a "half-switch" to grub2
<ubuntu_> A half-switch ?
<hoellp> ubuntu_, you installed it to chainload grub1 -> grub2
<hoellp> and grub1 doesn't read the floppy entry
<ubuntu_> I don't know but it's a brand new machine with nothing on the hard drive I formatted it and installed a daily CD from Friday
<ubuntu_> how do I ensure that it's grub2 on it?
<ubuntu_> well actualyl ... they may have had a bootloader on the drive the drive itself isn't new
<shane_fagan> Oh so you didnt chainload then
<ubuntu_> no there was nothing on the drive but that doesnt mean that it didn't have a bootloader
<hoellp> ok, then you probably just need to install some updates
<shane_fagan> All the fresh installs have grub by default
<ubuntu_> shane_fagan: grub2 ?
<shane_fagan> yep
<ubuntu_> hoellp: Well when I installed yesterday I ran updates
<BluesKaj> ubuntu_, restart your pc with the live cd and then navigate to this site and follow the instructions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<ubuntu_> Today the machine complains about floppy
<ubuntu_> BluesKaj: \0/
<shane_fagan> hmmm can you get into recovery
<ubuntu_> BluesKaj: You may have guessed I booted in to the Live CD already
<ubuntu_> shane_fagan: No when I choose it it wipes the grub entry
<shane_fagan> Ooh thats no good
<BluesKaj> well then go there and you will restore grub
<hoellp> and very strange behaviour
<hoellp> hmm
<hoellp> but what still bothers me, grub2 doesn't use "b" to boot anymore
<ubuntu_> oh? what does that do?
<hoellp> it's ctrl+x
<hoellp> but it states it clearly when you enter edit-mode
<ubuntu_> ah right
<hoellp> b usually just writes a b ;)
<shane_fagan> Hmmm the only updates yesterday that I remember were for policykit, maybe that has something to do with it. I lost sound after the update yesterday because of that
<ubuntu_> hoellp: yes but you would press b when you are not in edit mode
<hoellp> y, i lost sound too
<shane_fagan> Its a permissions problem
<ubuntu_> shane_fagan: keep in mind that it would be all updates from last week friday
<shane_fagan> They are working on the fix
<ubuntu_> Or thursday I would guess since that's when the CD was made
<shane_fagan> ubuntu_: oh
<ubuntu_> oh that's why I have no sound :) I thought that Ubuntu was just enjoying being the regression king
<hoellp> ubuntu_, can you chroot into the system?
<hoellp> or is that too much?
<ubuntu_> hoellp: yes
<ubuntu_> I'm chrooted over there <-----
<ubuntu_> tty1
<hoellp> could you check if your really have grub2?
<shane_fagan> sudo addgroup username audio do this to restore the sound
<hoellp> and just try grub-install /dev/sda?
<ubuntu_> BluesKaj: That's a nice tutorial but doesn't work for grub2
<shane_fagan> log out afterwards
<hoellp> shane_fagan, thx
<ubuntu_> I get a grub-probe error
<hoellp> sudo aptitude install grub-pc
<hoellp> or reinstall if it is installed and dpkg-reconfigure it afterwards
<hoellp> i still have a problem with my touchpad
<hoellp> it configures ok with gpointing-device-settings
<BluesKaj> ubuntu_, a lot of ppl use another pc to communicate in order fix probs so I usually assume this is the case ..anything on launchpad ?
<hoellp> but after a reboot the startingborder for circ scrolling is always reset
<hoellp> grub-pc is the package for grub2
<hoellp> debconf suggests you install it to chainload, but you should probably install it all the way
<BluesKaj> damn grub2 , what's the purpose , the old one worked just fine :(
<hoellp> BluesKaj, y, as did unix...
<BluesKaj> now we can't help those stuck in grub2 hell
<hoellp> BluesKaj, still, if you use alpha it's kinda your own fault
<shane_fagan> It has a lot more options
<hoellp> and that's what we're here for, to prepare the transition
<BluesKaj> same goes for that dumb packagekit
<shane_fagan> its just not configured right yet
<shane_fagan> Its a lot better than the alternative
<BluesKaj> hoellp, I'm not stuck with grub 2 hell, but I feel that it's unecessary
<hoellp> BluesKaj, actually, that doesn't bother me much
<shane_fagan> same here
<hoellp> if that was reason enough to leave it as it was, there'd be no change at all
<Daskreech> ok the machine froze when I reconfigured grub-pc
<hoellp> if you can't stand it, you're probably wrong in the market of IT
<shane_fagan> I think we have to update the software to the recent versions
<Daskreech> But I decided to use the entry that wasn't wiped and just remove the no-floppy and it booted :-D
<Daskreech> Thanks for the info
<BluesKaj> yeah , so how do you guys help those ppl who are asking , hoellp, shane_fagan ?
<hoellp> Daskreech, that's a start
<hoellp> BluesKaj, we try at least
<BluesKaj> try what?
<hoellp> to help...
<shane_fagan> Try to answer peoples questions
<BluesKaj> ah nm, i already asked how
<hoellp> Daskreech, could you check what grub packages are installed?
<shane_fagan> Sure its change but that is what we have to do to stay up to date and include the best software available
<hoellp> i upgraded this machine and the transition went from grub1 to grub2 went very well
<shane_fagan> So although it may be a pain but they will be configured better closer to release
<hoellp> no hickups or errors at all
<Daskreech> hoellp: sure
<shane_fagan> Well chainloading shouldnt cause a hickup at all
<hoellp> shane_fagan, y but i only did it once to check and then installed it full
<hoellp> i also had grub2 on jaunty in my last setup
<shane_fagan> Hmmm cool
<Daskreech> hoellp: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/206970/
<miik> why my audio is no work?
<miik> it say Device: Playback: Null Output (PulseAudio Mixer)
<hoellp> Daskreech, sudo grub-setup /dev/sda (or the disc of your choice)
<shane_fagan> miik: i can fix that
<miik> not me
<shane_fagan> "sudo addgroup username audio" then log out
<miik> o
<miik> thx
<shane_fagan> That should fix it
<miik> thanks
<instructor_> hoellp: no errors
<shane_fagan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-1/+bug/393665
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 393665 in policykit-1 "No Sound [karmic]" [Undecided,New]
<shane_fagan> If anyone wants to look at the bug that was filed for the sound problem
<hoellp> instructor_, so, does it work now or not?
<instructor_> hoellp: not sure I'm writing up something at the moment so I can't reboot
<hoellp> ok
<hoellp> instructor_, you can read https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Grub2 later, it seems to be very comprehensive
<yoasif> cwillu, around?
<yoasif> if any of you guys use twitter/identica, im alpha testing a site like it, so msg me if you are interested in playing with it :)
<instructor_> hoellp: Sure
<instructor_> yoasif: mee :)
<hoellp> yoasif, wanna see it too please
<BluesKaj> interesting news  http://www.linuxpromagazine.com/Online/News/Linux-New-Media-Launches-Ubuntu-User-Magazine
<miik> dpkg: error processing screen-profiles (--configure):
<miik> subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<miik> Errors were encountered while processing: screen-profiles
<miik> why??
<shane_fagan> ?
<miik> ya, you dont have that?
<shane_fagan> Sounds like a bug
<miik> E: screen-profiles: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<miik> ya
<yoasif> hoellp, heya sorry for getting back to you so late
<miik> cuz they renamed screen-profiles to byobu or something
<miik> thats stupid, with 'screen-profiles', i know what it is, named 'byubu' i have no idea what it is
<hoellp> yoasif, no problem, i'm just interested
<hoellp> yoasif, i'm not the blogging kinda guy anyways
<yoasif> hoellp, check your pm
<hoellp> hmm
<yoasif> hoellp, if you know how to
<hoellp> lol, no
<miik> i removed screen-profiles, and re-installed byobu, hope that fix
<hoellp> damit, xchat-gnome is bad
<miik> yeah, its bad usability
<miik> it doesnt follow HIG
<hoellp> and it doesn't show private msgs
<miik> oh
<hoellp> can someone try to msg me again?
<hoellp> i can't believe that...
<miik> i just did
<hoellp> ah, it's there...
<miik> :D
<miik> :)
<hoellp> plz forgive me nice program ;)
 * shane_fagan uses empathy for IRC
<hoellp> empathy does irc?
<shane_fagan> Yep
<hoellp> hmm
<hoellp> not for me, which version?
<shane_fagan> You have to install the telephony plugin for that functionality
<hoellp> omg, how could they name it "-idle"
<hoellp> that's really hard to find
<Ian_Corne> How much work is it to get my nvidia 6200 working under karmic?
<hoellp> as much as under jaunty?
<hoellp> 3 clicks using jockey-gtk...
<Ian_Corne> kk
<hoellp> is there a way to auth automatically in empathy?
<yoasif> hoellp, i don't want to send the link in chat, so check your pm if possible :)
<hoellp> does it use the password for chanserv?
<shane_fagan> what do you mean?
<hoellp> i want to automatically auth with chanserv on connection to freenode
<shane_fagan> It connects to the serrver but wont join channels for you
<shane_fagan> server
<mahfiaz> hoellp, pidgin does it fine for me
<hoellp> i know pidgin does it
<hoellp> but i switched to empathy
<shane_fagan> Empathy has a lot better UI
<hoellp> mom, gone for a while
<shane_fagan> Same here
<shane_fagan> But I did it just to test mainly
<BluesKaj> konversation will do that hoel
<hoellp> ok
<hoellp> that looks very good, it uses serverpassword for chanserv
 * BluesKaj wonders what the obession is with using IMs for irc
<hoellp> BluesKaj: why use more than 1 program to communicate?
<BluesKaj> cuz the clients written for IRC work better than those so called all-in-one clients \
<hoellp> concerning what?
<BluesKaj> NM, I'm not going get into a silly debate over this stuff
<hoellp> it is...
<shane_fagan> Its just the integration
<shane_fagan> So we have everything all in one
<shane_fagan> Pidgin does a very good job at IRC
<shane_fagan> And empathy isnt too bad
<shane_fagan> hmm it isnt silly
<hoellp> it is a silly discussion
<hoellp> luckily there are tools for every possible taste
<JamalFanaian> Hi, is anyone else having issues with the fglrx drivers? I can get them installed but they are not loading.
<JamalFanaian> I am running Karmic alpha 2, and I have ran updates
<BluesKaj> hoellp, isuspect it's a generation gap thing ..Ive been using IRC for 11 yrs well, before any of these IMs had IRC access
<hoellp> BluesKaj: i'm using irc for ~8 years myself, but always hated that i need a seperate program
<hoellp> though i still love irssi ;)
<JamalFanaian> Hm... am I really the only one having issues with fglrx? That's depressing :(
<hoellp> just nvidia ;)
<BluesKaj> hoellp, I like to use the tool that is designed for a specific task , not a swiss army knife approach.
<BluesKaj> JamalFanaian, which atri card
<BluesKaj> ati
<JamalFanaian> It's an R4350
<JamalFanaian> It worked fine when I installed Karmic the first time, but I screwed up something and decided to reinstall and it just won't work...
<JamalFanaian> I'm guessing it's due to some updates to the kernel
<JamalFanaian> (I think the updates to the 2.6.30 kernel happened in between but I'm not completely sure)
<hoellp> BluesKaj: i get what you mean, but i guess for me communicating is the thing i wanna do, regardless of the protocol
<BluesKaj> JamalFanaian, my experience is that you have to purge the old driver first before upgrading to the new one.
<JamalFanaian> BluesKaj, Will using apt-get remove --purge fglrx-* suffice?
<BluesKaj> no, you nedd the exact driver name
<BluesKaj> need
<hoellp> apt-get purge --purge ... purges everything
<hoellp> and apt-get works with wildcards
<hoellp> so it would be possible
<JamalFanaian> hoellp, yeah which is why i did fglrix-*
<JamalFanaian> BluesKaj, Are you referring to the xorg-driver-fglrx package?
<BluesKaj> well, to be absolutely sure i would still use the drib=ver name as listed in a package manager
<BluesKaj> err driver name
<JamalFanaian> BluesKaj, You're confusing me a bit, how do I find that?
<JamalFanaian> Sorry I'm a bit behind when it comes to these things :\
<BluesKaj> look in adept or packagekit or whatever package manager you use , fglrx will suffice to bring up the installed driver
<JamalFanaian> BluesKaj, Oh ok, that's how I found that name so I guess that's it. Let me try that. :)
<hoellp> JamalFanaian: which ui do you use?
<hoellp> and can't you just use jockey?
<JamalFanaian> hoellp, UI? I'm using gnome. Is that what you mean?
<JamalFanaian> And what is jockey?
<hoellp> you find jockey under system hardware drivers
<JamalFanaian> Ah I used hardware drivers to first install the fglrx drivers. And I was using aptitude and dpkg from terminal to find out which packages were installed, and to purge them.
<Pici> The Hardware Drivers tool is jockey.
<hoellp> could you explain what the problem was in the first place?
<JamalFanaian> Pici, Oh! Ok, I didn't know it went by that name since I always used it by just going to System > Hardware Drivers
<JamalFanaian> hoellp, Yeah, direct rendering wasn't working.. and jockey said that the driver was installed and not in use
<JamalFanaian> I'm trying what BluesKaj recommended, by purging all my fglrx packages and will be reinstalling them in a few
<JamalFanaian> Brb, I'm going to restart
<BluesKaj> don't restart
<BluesKaj> uhoh
<hoellp> ...
<hoellp> hopefully the driver really wasn't in use ;)
<BluesKaj> oh well HAL will take care of business, i hope
<BluesKaj> generic
<BluesKaj> he'll have crappy resolution , but one never knows now that Xorg is so depenendent on HAL
<hoellp> actually i really like how it works now, it's much better than before
<Pici> Well, its going away eventually.
<hoellp> hopefully X is going the same way sometime
<BluesKaj> let's hope his card is supported , cuz that's not real popular ati card
<Pici> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy
<BluesKaj>  X.org input device detection needs migration to libudev
<BluesKaj> interesting ...i know nothing about udev , is it going to be ditable like Xorg.conf was ?
<BluesKaj> editable
<hoellp> i gotta go for now, cya
<BluesKaj> cool, looks like it will be editable http://linuxcommand.org/man_pages/udev8.html
<JamalFanaian> Sorry that took a bit, I reinstalled the fglrx drivers but still have no direct rendering
<BluesKaj> no fglrxgears
<JamalFanaian> BluesKaj, Isn't it glxgears?
<JamalFanaian> BluesKaj, glxgears gives me an error if i try to open it
<BluesKaj> it used to be that xorg.conf was editable to add the 3d and DRI capablilty
<JamalFanaian> Oh ok sorry
<BluesKaj> no, for ati cards it's fglrxgears , but you have to install the app
<BluesKaj> weel either fglrx_gears or fglrx-gears
<BluesKaj> what does glxinfo give you , JamalFanaian ?
<JamalFanaian> BluesKaj, http://pastebin.com/me2990b4 This is what I get
<BluesKaj> JamalFanaian, which command gives that output ?
<JamalFanaian> BluesKaj, glxinfo
<JamalFanaian> BluesKaj, well, any fglrx command for that matter
<JamalFanaian> BluesKaj, glxgears, fglrxinfo also give me the same error
<chrissturm> anyone here has experience resizing a linux software raid 5?
<BluesKaj> JamalFanaian, lspci | grep -i vga
<JamalFanaian> BluesKaj, 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV710 [Radeon HD 4350]
<BluesKaj> good, so it sees the card
<BluesKaj> JamalFanaian, which package manager do you use again ?
<JamalFanaian> BluesKaj, Well I installed the drivers using jockey. I purged them and reinstalled them using apt-get in the command line though.
<BluesKaj> i wanted to see which drivers would show up if you typed Radeon HD 4350 into the searchbar
<BluesKaj> of the package manager , like adept or synaptic
<JamalFanaian> well i have to admit, the fglrx drivers worked fine in jaunty
<JamalFanaian> and they worked fine when i first used alpha 2
<JamalFanaian> but i installed a daily build from a few days ago and that's when it stopped working
<BluesKaj> karmic being in dev-stage one has to expect drivers to be not quite up to par , but ati is paricularly difficult on linux . That's why I bought a 2 yr old nvidia card GEForce 7600GT , cuz i got tired of struggling with my ati onboard .
<JamalFanaian> BluesKaj, yeah you're right.. i'm not complaining as I understand I'm running an alpha distro right now
<JamalFanaian> I just wanted to see if I could figure out how to fix it
<JamalFanaian> I'll live without direct rendering for now and wait for updates
<BluesKaj> I think there's an ati chat nbut it's not (k)ubuntu specific
<BluesKaj> so which driver is installed , JamalFanaian ?
<JamalFanaian> xorg-driver-fglrx is the name of the package
<JamalFanaian> xorg-driver-fglrx_8.620-0ubuntu2_amd64
<BluesKaj> oh amd64 , no wonder ;p
<BluesKaj> that's a rare bird
<JamalFanaian> err yeah
<JamalFanaian> lol
<instructor_> My issue with IM IRC clients is they suck at looking for new channels
<shane_fagan> Is the update manager broken for everyone else?
<shane_fagan> Oh not broken just unable to check for new updates
<tgpraveen> instructor_: empathy does taht better than pidgin
<Twigathy> woooo, breakage
<Twigathy> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/xserver-xorg_1%3a7.4+3ubuntu1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/hal/debian-setup-keyboard', which is also in package hal
<shane_fagan> Processing triggers for man-db ...
<shane_fagan> Errors were encountered while processing:
<shane_fagan>  /var/cache/apt/archives/xserver-xorg_1%3a7.4+3ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<shane_fagan> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<shane_fagan> Same here
<Twigathy> yay, we both got the same. :)
<shane_fagan> Twigathy: Eh not yay
<Twigathy> looks like that update will have to wait a short while
<shane_fagan> yep'
<shane_fagan> but does update manager work properly on your computer?
<shane_fagan> Twigathy: ^
<Twigathy> yes
<Twigathy> well, most of the time
<Twigathy> I sometimes have some weird issues restarting udev
<shane_fagan> Hmm not on mine at the moment
<MartinoT> Salve a tutti
<BluesKaj> !it | MartinoT
<ubottu> MartinoT: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<MartinoT> sorry
<BluesKaj> np MartinoT , you can still ask in english if you like
<MartinoT> Thanks, I have a problem with the last upgrade of xserver-xorg for koala
<MartinoT> Overwrite an attempt on the part of xserver at /usr/lib/hal/debian-setup-keyboard
<Sarvatt> the fix is uploaded, it'll be up soon MartinoT
<Sarvatt> xorg 1:7.4+3ubuntu2
<MartinoT> yes
<MartinoT> this is a version
<MartinoT> This problem leads to not boot ubuntu.
<Sarvatt> you have 3ubuntu1 if you have the problem still, the fix isnt published yet
<MartinoT> i will wait the upgrade
<MartinoT> you know when it is published?
<MartinoT> yes i have 3ubuntu1
<Sarvatt> should be up any minute now, hal 0.5.12+git20090626-0ubuntu2 is also part of it
<MartinoT> thank you very much, i wait
<MartinoT> it will be available from apt-get upgrade, right?
<shane_fagan> yes
<MartinoT> thx
<instructor_> tgpraveen: And konversation does better than both :)
<tgpraveen> hmm dont use kde so dont know
<tgpraveen> is kopete different from konversation?
<tel0s> is this the correct channel to discuss UNR?
<Tekno> This is for Ubuntu 9.10
<tel0s> ah, could you be so kind as to point me in the right direction then?
<Tekno> #ubuntu
<SERGIU_CH_> :D
<instructor_> tgpraveen: yes it is it's the KDE equivalent of empathy
<instructor_> Konversation is the equivalent of xchat
<instructor_> Minus uber scripting >_>
<tgpraveen> instructor_: does kopete have audio/vid support for any
<tgpraveen> protocol?
<amikrop> What will Karmic be released so late? I mean why will it take more than 3 months (the regular time period)?
<amikrop> s/What/Why
<Tekno> ehh what you mean?
<hggdh> amikrop, we release a new Ubuntu version every 6 months (on April and October)
<amikrop> hggdh: That's what you always did?
<hggdh> this is the .04 and .10 of the version numbers
<hggdh> amikrop, yes
<amikrop> oh, my mistake, then
<amikrop> thank you :-)
<hggdh> welcome
<instructor_> tgpraveen: Umm yahoo and MSN I think
<instructor_> and skype
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi, can anybody connect to yahoo messenger today from karmic?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I know the protocol changed recently but karmic's pidgin had the issue addressed
<DanaG> ugh, Empathy sucks at IRC.
<instructor_> Le-Chuck_ITA: might need to change the server it's trying then
<DanaG> When nickserv or chanserv message you, it just sits there BLINKING the icon at you.
<MartinoT> I have a problem with the last upgrade of xserver-xorg for koala, i wait the fix (hal 0.5.12+git20090626-0ubuntu2) others see it in the mirror, I'm not (by apt-get dist-upgrade)
<DanaG> BLINK BLINK BLINK BLINK BLINK BLINK
<Le-Chuck_ITA> DanaG: I agree with you empathy sucks at irc :)
<DanaG> And "manage favorites" has no ADD button.  And there's no support for /join.
<hoellp> hey
<DanaG> heh, and it just crashed... and left a damaged problem report.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> DanaG: and when it crashes, be careful because sometimes the daemon remains connected to whatever network you were on
<Le-Chuck_ITA> they didn't want to mark this as a security problem though :)
<hoellp> is there a way to get a working /etc/gdm somewhere?
<hggdh> sum. Seems gksudo is broken on latest karmic
<hoellp> gdm totally broke here...
<hoellp> and, dumb as i am, i just deleted the folder instead of backing up
<DanaG> sudo aptitude reinstall gdm
<hoellp> and neither gdm nor apt makes a new one
<hggdh> hoellp, reinstalling gdm should recover
<hoellp> nope, doesnt do a thing
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hoellp apt-get remove --purge gdm
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and then reinstall??
<DanaG> hmm, you could try switching to console, then sudo dpkg --force-depends --purge gdm
<DanaG> then reinstall it.
<hoellp> thats my status, i purged
<DanaG> YOu'll need force-depends, or it'll remove tons of other stuff.
<hoellp> and installed slim, to be able to login
<DanaG> oh, and ekiga.net won't log in.
<hoellp> nope, its not too bad, it just deletes fusa as well
<DanaG> and ubuntu-desktop.
<hoellp> which doesnt remove the rest, like it did before
<hggdh> gdm and x11-common use /etc/gdm
<hoellp> still, it doesnt create a /etc/gdm
<Le-Chuck_ITA> DanaG: exactly :) and empathy is supposed to be better than pidgin just for the video/audio thing
<hoellp> trying something else, hopefully back in a min
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hoellp if you want I can give you mine
<DanaG> bad strings: "replace disk" "erase disk"
<DanaG> on CD-RW.
<DanaG> Should be "Eject", not "Replace"
<DanaG> because "replace" implies... erase and overwrite.
<dupondje> is firefox 3.5 final now in repo's ?
<dupondje> :)
<DanaG> to me, at least.
<DanaG> Is empathy supposed to be able to voice-chat over AIM?
<DanaG> And where are the audio-device preferences in empathy?
<instructor_> ok Should I bother and try to fix my audio :(
<DanaG> oh, and you can't add contacts to IRC!
<DanaG> Screw empathy... I'm going back to pidgin.
<paul___> hmpf
<hoellp> what a fail
<hoellp> can anyone send me a working gdm.conf, it seems mine cant find the Xserver...
<DanaG> pidgin > empathy.  =P
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hoellp got it
<Le-Chuck_ITA> tell me how to send it to you :) e-mail in pm is o
<Le-Chuck_ITA> k
<hoellp> Le-Chuck_ITA: lets see... i only got irssi for the moment
<tormod> warning: do not update and restart X right now !
<hoellp> oh really ...
<hoellp> a bit late for me
<tormod> wait for a new gdm, or hold back xorg
<tormod> you can start X with... startx
<hoellp> too late for both, i ran exactly in the gab
<hoellp> gap
<hoellp> not really
<dupondje> linux-image meta package isn't updated yet ?
<hoellp> only as root...
<hoellp> which i dont really like
<pace_t_zulu> anyone else experiencing problems with X at the moment?
<pace_t_zulu> in karmic
<hoellp> yep, me
<hoellp> i got every problem i can think of
<nixternal> here, I will make you feel better..I have them too
<hoellp> wrong keyboard layout, no gdm, no X itself...
<hoellp> thx nixternal...
<tormod> you can edit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf and replace all /usr/X11R6/bin/X with /usr/bin/X
<hoellp> tormod: not even my x alone starts
<hoellp> but ill try a failsafe xorg.conf
<tormod> hoellp, startx does not work for you?
<hoellp> not it says i cant run it as user
<hoellp> if i try with sudo i get a black screen
<tormod> that must be broken. is your /usr/bin/X suid?
<hoellp> tormod: that means exactly?
<tormod> ls -l reports -rwsr-s-r-x
<instructor_> tormod: What's going on?
<tormod> s=suid bit, changes uid to owner of file
<hoellp> nearly, its -rwsr-sr-r
<tormod> hoellp, can not be r at the end
<hoellp> x of course
<DanaG> grr, compiz on r100 / rv200 is buggy.
<instructor_> hoellp: owned by root root ?
<hoellp> yep
<tormod> yes
<DanaG> It's slow as all hell... until you trigger Benchmark.
<hoellp> everything seems normal to me
<instructor_> having that be SUID is kinda funny :)
<tormod> instructor_, why? it's not funny, and it will go away the day we have kms everywhere
<hoellp> i dont understand why startx doesnt work for the user
<tormod> hoellp, is your /dev/null ok?
<hoellp> it seems so
<hoellp> hard to check if nothing is there ...
<hoellp> but i can redirect there at least
<hoellp> and it exists
<tormod> ok I just mean the permissions :)
<hoellp> crw-rw-rw root:root
<tormod> just remember some complaints about it in another channel without checking to much
<pace_t_zulu> hoellp: is there a bug report on launchpad?
<tormod> anyway, a new gdm has been uploaded
<hoellp> pace_t_zulu: i got no gui, so launchpad is not really an option
<hoellp> tormod: not here yet...
<instructor_> tormod: I mean it's funny that root owwns it and User is SUID it's kinda pointless
<tormod> wait for gdm 2.20.10-0ubuntu4
<tormod> instructor_, read man chmod
<tormod> instructor_, or google for suid executable
<hoellp> ok
<hoellp> but there is another strange behaviour
<hoellp> if i start gdm now i get a terminal on vc7 pointing to /var/lib/gdm with root
<instructor_> tormod: bah duh I knew that. What was I thinking
 * instructor_ grumbles and curls up with a pillow
<hoellp> afk for the time, thanks for the (moral) support
<dupondje> sound broken ?
<MartinoT> they know what file (to update your sources.list apt) has been the fix for the latest update to xserver?
<instructor_> dupondje: yep
<dupondje> what package broke it ? :x
<pace_t_zulu> so this X issue is because the xserver has been upgraded and the gdm package doesn't reflect it yet?
<tormod> pace_t_zulu, yes, "xorg" was updated
<pace_t_zulu> tormod: so we're just waiting on the gdm package to get updated then...
<hoellp> yep
<pace_t_zulu> no worries then...
<hoellp> and i hate to be on cable...
<pace_t_zulu> recently upgraded to ext4... wasn't sure if my file system was hosed
<hoellp> is there an easy way to connect to a wifi saved in NM?
<hoellp> from cli i mean
<Blues-Man> hello
<Blues-Man> i have several problem with jaunty jackalope
<hoellp> wrong channel...
<Blues-Man> about video and wifi on kubuntu
<Blues-Man> where to ask
<hoellp> this is for karmic koala, the alpha release
<instructor_> Blues-Man: #kubuntu
<Blues-Man> i m lost in launchpad threads..
<Blues-Man> kk is available somewhere?
<hoellp> just join #kubuntu
<Blues-Man> yes
<hoellp> they will help you
<Blues-Man> read from topic about kk
<dupondje> instructor_: my sound is back now :D
<Blues-Man> i think karmic will break less my system then jj
<Blues-Man> :)
<Pici> I doubt it.
<instructor_> dupondje: What did you do?
<hoellp> Blues-Man: don't think about it
<instructor_> Blues-Man: Ha ha haha hah ha ha
<Blues-Man> why, here wifi Gui staff is is not working, system crash for mesa
<instructor_> but try a live cd if you like
<hoellp> karmic just broke BIG time for some people
<Blues-Man> it miss only sound not playing!
<hoellp> i miss my xserver quite much too
<dupondje> instructor_: reload alsa
<Blues-Man> yes i ll try live of kk good idea
<Blues-Man> :)
<dupondje> Blues-Man: sound works ? :P
<Blues-Man> ahah
<Blues-Man> yes
<instructor_> ah
<dupondje> instructor_: works ?
<MartinoT> I need help, after upgrade to xserver, I said: Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode ...
<instructor_> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<instructor_> guess not
<dupondje> instructor_: what u get when u start pulseaudio --log-level all
<instructor_> dupondje: pulseaudio isn't installed
<sugar> MartinoT, at least yours runs in low graphics mode. I'm in "no graphics mode" :)
<hoellp> sugar, MartinoT: me too, get in line to wait for the new gdm
<MartinoT> sugar: "Low graphics mode"= Terminal XD
<sugar> MartinoT, aha, I figured "low graphics" = VESA
<MartinoT> and now?
<dupondje> instructor_: whats output of groups ?
<dupondje> :)
<MartinoT> wait new pack?
<instructor_> adm dialout cdrom audio plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<dupondje> weird :)
<dupondje> why u don't use pulseaudio btw ? :D
<MartinoT> sugar: and now, wait new pack?
<instructor_> dupondje: pulseaudio isn't installed on kubuntu
<sugar> MartinoT, yeah, i'm waiting on new gdm from what i hear.
<dupondje> oh didn't know
<pace_t_zulu> anyone know what the status on the new gdm is? or where it can be followed?
<Sarvatt> if you want  you can edit the gdm.conf by hand
<Sarvatt> http://sarvatt.com/downloads/0001-saving-uncommitted-changes-in-etc-prior-to-apt-run.patch.txt
<Sarvatt> thats what i needed to do to get it running
<hoellp> i changed gdm.conf as well now and it works
<hoellp> so thx everyone and bye for now
<pace_t_zulu> Sarvatt: will applying that patch affect the installation of the new gdm package?
<Sarvatt> i dont even know if the patch applies, i just ripped it out of etckeeper, would change the 4 lines by hand
<DanaG> oh hey, so did you say there's a problem with the Xorg updates?
<DanaG> s/you/somebody/
<Sarvatt> yeah :D gdm.conf is pointing to the wrong place for X, change the 4 lines here in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf -- http://sarvatt.com/downloads/0001-saving-uncommitted-changes-in-etc-prior-to-apt-run.patch.txt
<Sarvatt> the gdm update to fix it is waiting for another xorg update to fix the 10-x11-input.fdi problem since it moved from hal to xorg
<DanaG> hmm it's easy enough to just wait a while... how will I know when to go ahead and run the upgrades?
<Sarvatt> when you see gdm as an upgrade
<DanaG> Okay.  Thanks.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, what version of the ATI open-source driver does the xinput2 PPA have?
<DanaG> The one with ClockGating and ForceLowPowerMode, at least?
<Sarvatt> master branch up until the commit mentioned in the changelog
<Sarvatt> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-ati/log/
<Sarvatt> up until the call hdmi-b commit
<DanaG> Thanks.
<MartinoT> thx Sarvatt, problem solved :D
<tormod> if you edit gdm.conf, there will be "complaints" at the next gdm update since you have edited it - say Yes to install the new version.
<BUGabundo> hey everyone
<billybigrigger> sup BUGabundo
<tormod> the "clean" way is to edit gdm.conf-custom with overrides, but the best is just to wait an hour for the new gdm
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: billybigrigger [[]]
<MartinoT> Then the new gdm incorporate with that modified by me, no?
<Sarvatt> just say y to let it override the installed version with the maintainers version
<MartinoT> I did not understand, if I update returns as before?
<Sarvatt> when you update with apt-get it'll ask what you want to do to handle the situation and you can choose to keep yours or install the maintainers anyway
<miik> why my firefox isnt 3.5??
<billybigrigger> karmic kept FF 3.0
<miik> why?
<miik> my friend use windows and he has download firefox 3.5, and then i cant download it, and now he laughs at me
<BUGabundo> miik: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<miik> oh
<miik> is this final version or beta rc?'
<BUGabundo> then System->Preferences->prefered applicantions
<BUGabundo> let me check
<BUGabundo> 3.5~rc2+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<BUGabundo> rc2 so far
<mahfiaz> does anyone know when launchapad translations will open karmic?
<BUGabundo> !info firefox-3.5
<ubottu> firefox-3.5 (source: firefox-3.5): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5~rc2+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 930 kB, installed size 3580 kB
<miik> well mozilla released rc3
<miik> and also final today
<BUGabundo> just small Mac changes
<BUGabundo> no code changes
<BUGabundo> so our rc2 should become final
<miik> ok
<BUGabundo> ill ask asac to be sure
<miik> when final hit repo?
<BUGabundo> miik: it should be THAT already
<miik> ok
<miik> imagine in october karmy come, and it will have firefox 3.0?? then everyone will use 3.5 and be waiting for 3.6 maybe if they dont have that already
<miik> and everyone will be like "check out brand new karmic ubuntu!!!"
<miik> and ppl will be like "wtf?? it has firefox 3.0?? dude thats old!!1"
<miik> the good thing about windows is that you can use latest version of software, if you want
<miik> but if you use ubuntu, you're stuck with the old shit for atleast 6 months
<miik> then after 6 months, you can get a new ubuntu that ships with new old stuff
<billybigrigger> what do you mean your stuck with old versions of software?
<mahfiaz> miik, on the brighter side, you don't have to worry about that
<mahfiaz> also you can add some experimental repositories
<miik> i have firefox 3.0, my friend has 3.5
<miik> i have virtual box 2.2, he have 3.0
<pace_t_zulu> regarding firefox 3.5 in karmic: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-karmic-firefox-3.5
<miik> i have blender 2.45, he have 2.46
<pace_t_zulu> karmic does not yet have 3.5
<miik> im always the guy with the old software
<pace_t_zulu> but it will
<miik> hes "oh check out this new feature in this new version of the software, isnt this cool? oh wait, you dont have it, cuz you use that ubonto thing"
<DanaG> There's a VBox 3.0?
<BUGabundo> miik: 3.5 is *old* for me! I'm using 3.6
<miik> then i must wait 6 months, until i finally get to try out that new feature, and by then, he already has something new cool
<mahfiaz> miik, just go to cvs/svn version or use experimental repositories, and he will be the loser
<BUGabundo> miik: I have *all* 3 version in parallel eheh
<DanaG> oh, new as of today.
<BUGabundo> pace_t_zulu: karmic DOES have 3.5
<BUGabundo> !info firefox-3.5 | pace_t_zulu
<ubottu> pace_t_zulu: firefox-3.5 (source: firefox-3.5): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5~rc2+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 930 kB, installed size 3580 kB
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: the default karmic firefox package is not 3.5
<pace_t_zulu> it is still 3.0
<BUGabundo> pace_t_zulu: it will be! asac was waiting for final
<billybigrigger> default package is 3.0, you can still apt-get FF 3.5 though
<pace_t_zulu> !info firefox | BUGabundo
<ubottu> BUGabundo: firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.11+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
<miik> asac?
<miik> but ff3.5 final is out, it release today
<dupondje> today indeed
<pace_t_zulu> miik: asac = Alexander Sack
<BUGabundo> miik: asac is the person incharge of the ubuntu mozilla team
<dupondje> takes some time to make package
<miik> ok
<BUGabundo> the poor guy is flooded in work
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: you can read the blueprint here: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-karmic-firefox-3.5
<BUGabundo> be calm!!
<miik> maybe he can package songbird too?
<BUGabundo> you can get it from the archive
<pace_t_zulu> milk, you could package songbird ;)
<DanaG> hah.
<DanaG> http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/2227
<DanaG> 125.03 GHz... nice.
<BUGabundo> (10:50:47 PM) fta: BUGabundo, I'm on it, xul already pushed to karmic
<BUGabundo> pace_t_zulu:  miik ^^^^^^^^^
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: yea, i know they're on it...
<miik> pace_t_zulu, i cant package anything, im an idiot
<BUGabundo> eheh
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: i was just pointing out that the "firefox" package in Main is a meta-package for 3.0 still ... i know 3.5 is available... i was just trying to clarify
<BUGabundo> pace_t_zulu: fta is working to get that changed!
<BUGabundo> this thing take time!
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: not complaining... just clarifying
<dupondje> pace_t_zulu: there is still no final version in repo's neither
<dupondje> prolly will change when the final gets into repo's
<BUGabundo> dupondje: the rc2 is the final
<dupondje> rc3 is ?
<BUGabundo> rc2
<pace_t_zulu> dupondje: there is no rc3
<pace_t_zulu> rc2 is nearly identical to the final... you wouldn't likely notice any difference
<BUGabundo> rc3 was only a face fix for Mac
<dupondje> ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/3.5rc3/
<dupondje> it exists ;)
<tormod> http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/160-FAQ-Where-can-I-get-firefox-3.5-for-Ubuntu.html
<pace_t_zulu> my bad... never even saw rc3
<billybigrigger> anyone notice viewing videos now have bad color's?
<BUGabundo> ME ME ME
<billybigrigger> like the hue is out? i noticed this last night
<BUGabundo> nvidia billybigrigger?
<billybigrigger> yeah
<BUGabundo> HUE is wrong
<BUGabundo> at -1000
<billybigrigger> yup
<billybigrigger> in everything
<BUGabundo> I have to set it on EVERY movie
<billybigrigger> yup
 * BUGabundo point blame finger to Sarvatt :p
<BUGabundo> TheInfinity: [[]]
 * billybigrigger points finger at Sarvatt 
<billybigrigger> tsk tsk
<billybigrigger> which package broke this?
<TheInfinity> :o
<billybigrigger> was it the xserver-xorg packages i updated yesterday?
<mahfiaz> miik, look planetubuntu, looks like sack got the ff 3.5 done
<mphill_> does the daily installer support dualboot system with windows yet?
<BUGabundo> mphill did it not?
<tormod> mahfiaz, my link above? :)
<miik> mahfiaz, sweet... so when will update-manager put it in my sys?
<mahfiaz> tormod, yes, it is the same, I missed your link
<mahfiaz> miik, see tormod's link, it says 'just install firefox-3.5 package', as already noted here before
<BUGabundo> (11:11:33 PM) asac_: fta: are you waiting for something to upload ffox?
<BUGabundo> (11:14:08 PM) fta: i was, but it's done now
<BUGabundo> guys get ready! we are a compile time away to get FF3.5 on the archives
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: halelujia!
<pace_t_zulu> s/halelujia/hallelujah
<BUGabundo> ahah
<miik> mahfiaz, if i dont iinstall firefox-3.5 package, will my 3.0 get updated? when?
<mphill_> BUGabundo, in the alpha2 two it said it could not dual boot due to grub2, wondering if daily is working.  I am itching to install
<mphill_> miik, prolly with the release of 9.10 and no sooner
<mphill_> they typically freeze, and they mean it
<afv> ff 3.5 is out at fta's ppa :))
<Twigathy> hmm, something broke my copy of karmic!
<BUGabundo> mphill try it! you have nothing to loose!
<BUGabundo> afv: 3.5 is out in the archive!
<Twigathy> On boot, it fails to bring up the network interface... which it shouldn't be doing anyway, I have 'ip=dhcp' as one of the kernel boot parameters
<afv> just updated
<afv> through synaptic
<BUGabundo>  fta: #firefox 3.5 sent to !ubuntu #karmic, along with xulrunner 1.9.1. Now waiting in line to be built..
<DanaG> hmm, is the fixed gdm here yet?
<afv> BUGabundo, hmm..
<DanaG> anyway, I'm waiting on some thingy to download... so I have over an hour to wait, anyway.
<Twigathy> okay, more specifically it dies at 'starting NFS common utilities'
<instructor_> !info rekonq
<ubottu> rekonq (source: rekonq): KDE web browser based on Webkit. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 469 kB, installed size 1580 kB
<instructor_> o/
<instructor_> !info qwit
<ubottu> Package qwit does not exist in karmic
<afv> !info firefox-3.5
<ubottu> firefox-3.5 (source: firefox-3.5): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5~rc2+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 930 kB, installed size 3580 kB
<Twigathy> okay, I've tracked down the fail to...:             start-stop-daemon --start --oknodo --quiet \                --exec $PREFIX/sbin/rpc.statd -- $STATDOPTS
<Twigathy> But I don't know why that is failing >_>
<Twigathy> (in the init script for the nfs-common stuffs)
<Twigathy> oh, nice. interface lo isn't up. How the heck did that happen.
<instructor_> huh apparently I have no audio hardware :-(
<pace_t_zulu> Sarvatt: i have a fix for that gdm issue... it doesn't require a patch... rather uses 'sed'
<Sarvatt> the patch was just an example to show what needed to be changes..
<Sarvatt> changed rather
<Sarvatt> i pulled it out of my etckeeper logs
<maxb> The fixed gdm packages will be built in a couple of hours now anyway
<DanaG> Didn't somebody already say that a couple of hours ago? =þ
<maxb> Ah, but now they're *actually* starting to be built
<instructor_> DanaG: The infrastructure for compiling packages is a litte on the desiorous side I think
#ubuntu+1 2009-07-01
<DanaG> interesting: http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-acpi/msg22931.html
<maxb> desiorous !?
<instructor_> maxb: they leave a lot to be desired ?
<yofel> ls
<yofel> -.-
<yofel> should go to bed...
<drs305> Hey billybigrigger
<nhasian> !info empathy
<ubottu> empathy (source: empathy): High-level library and user-interface for Telepathy. In component main, is optional. Version 2.27.3-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 302 kB, installed size 1212 kB
<kenyon> just installed karmic and activated nvidia restricted driver. upon reboot it says nvidia module not found. worked fine on this machine with jaunty.
<giaco> the current version ( 7.4 ) of libgl1-mesa-dri and libgl1-mesa-glx is broken for my graphic card ( 965GM ) at the moment I'm forcing the installation of the older version ( 7.3) with dpkg -i, but obviously apt-get is complaining about that. How can I upgrade this package ( maybe compiling it ) in a ubuntu fashion way?
<kenyon> opting to install grub2 during a karmic server install fails. installing grub2 during a desktop install works. need to investigate more.
<Protector1981> mon
<Protector1981> moin
<Protector1981> anyone has problems with intel graphic and x-servers?
<giaco> Protector1981, me
<jacob> a little slower than usual for me today, but working fine in general
<Protector1981> :( gives a workaround for this problem?
<jacob> Protector1981: depends, what problem are you having?
<Protector1981> Warning: Could not generate /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe for vesa driver
<Protector1981> this is the complete errormessage
<Protector1981> And then: X-Server is now deactivated. Restart GDM when its correctly configured
<jacob> hmm. haven't seen that yet.. granted I haven't done a full reboot in a few days
<Protector1981> have kernel bootoption: i915.modeset=0 is that the problem?
<jacob> Protector1981: it's possible, were you having problems with kernel modesetting to begin with?
<Protector1981> befor update display is freezing in blackscreen...then i have set mode and fully reboot...but NOW oO
<Protector1981> ok wait..i testing
<Protector1981> ok, yes...without i915.modeset=0 screen is freezing in a black display
<jacob> Protector1981: this is a shot in the dark, but could you run `aptitude show libglu1-mesa | grep Version` and tell me what version appears?
<Protector1981> mom
<Protector1981> 7.5~rc4-1ubuntu2
<jacob> ok.. my guess is there's a problem with that or something related. (still using 7.4.1 here).
<jacob> other than trying to revert some packages, I can't think of many ideas
<Sarvatt> update your system, karmic was unbootable for a few hours earlier because of an xorg update..
<Protector1981> unbootable is not correct :D but no x-server ;)
<Protector1981> my luck that a using wicd :D then i have WLAN on shell
<Sarvatt> gdm is trying to start X from the wrong location
<Protector1981> can manually start x?
<RAOF> Protector1981: Just FYI, I also have WLAN on shell with NetworkManager.
<Protector1981> hmm when i type X then i have a black screen lol :D
<Protector1981> nice
<oldude67> any one know why my system is giving me an error when updating because of a screen profile?
<oldude67> dpkg --configure -a gives error of dpkg: error processing screen-profiles
<oldude67> http://paste.ubuntu.com/207286/ anyone else get this error ?
<oldude67> is there a work around on this error ?http://paste.ubuntu.com/207286/
<billybigrigger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/207286/
<pace_t_zulu> is it a known issue that keyboard hotkeys for laptops are currently broken in karmic?
<Protector1981> no...works on my laptop
<pace_t_zulu> sound hotkeys work on my laptop but brightness keys do not
<Protector1981> all hotkeys works on my laptop ;)
<Protector1981> lol....shell is flickering when i press downkey
<DanaG> grr, damned ext4.
<DanaG> You know, you'd think a journal would let it recover from unexpected lockups... but nope, instead the journal just aborts.
<Protector1981> crash?
<DanaG> EVERY damned time I get a hard lockup... I have to run a full, long fsck, or I get a read-only mount.
<Protector1981> should ext 4 not comes with optimized journaling?
<DanaG> Granted, I have it set to run the data through the journal.... but it seems there's really no user-transparent fault-tolerance after all.  Grr.
<DanaG> If I let it try to boot normally... /home becomes read-only as the journal aborts.
<akio> I can't believe the Pirate Bay finally bit the dust. I will miss it.
<pace_t_zulu> akio, agreed
<pace_t_zulu> akio, yet there is no mention of it at the front page of thepiratebay.org
<akio> yes there is
<akio> indirectly
<akio> but this is off topic, I am however using Karmic, the UNR version...
<akio> Which is not as fast as Moblin but It definitely inherited the KMS and 10% battery increase.
<akio> ping!
<akio> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<pace_t_zulu> akio, i see no mention
<akio> hover over the image
<akio> click
<akio> then read between the lines
<akio> they are blogging like a dying animal
<akio> if dying animals could blog that is
<akio> then read the news about it
<pace_t_zulu> akio, i already knew the news
<akio> so you are implying that they are not sentenced?
<akio> pardon me, it has been a long day
<akio> it isn't stated plainly but it was all I needed to figure it out, I knew they were going down I just didn't know it was final. That blog post implied it, I then confirmed it.
<DanaG> ugh, is it just me... or did ccsm become totally useless?
<DanaG> Now, instead of having nice dropdown lists.... it has text entry fields!
<DanaG> example:
<DanaG> openeffects: animation: Glide 1, animation:Fade, animation:Fade         opendurations: 200, 150, 150.  openmatches: long,hideous,strings
<DanaG> What happened to CCSM?  Somebody destroyed it!
<crdlb> DanaG: that's not intentional
<crdlb> the way the animation settings are stored has changed (from an int enumeration to a string), but the UI should not
<crdlb> but that was in jaunty too
<DanaG> hmm, how do I fix ccsm, then?
<DanaG> Reverting to the default profile makes compiz not suck-ass slow.... but then I can't do the "try each setting until it works again" method until I have a sane UI back.
<crdlb> you're using all official packages, right?
<DanaG> yeah, I think I am.
<DanaG> dpkg -l | grep compiz:    http://pastebin.com/f5a33c1fa
<DanaG> oh, and on R100, compiz somehow makes... something.... take 80% CPU.
<crdlb> just to verify, command -v ccsm ?
<DanaG> /usr/bin/ccsm
<crdlb> and python -c "import compizconfig; print compizconfig.__file__"
<DanaG> /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/compizconfig.so
<DanaG> oh, and video card is an RV200, by the way.
<crdlb> heh, really?
<DanaG> Yeah.
 * crdlb has been using one of those for years
<DanaG> I've just recently revived my old desktop, that's been in the closet for like 4 years.
<DanaG> Though it used to have a 9800 Pro.  I lent that to one of my friends so he could play Oblivion on something better than an FX5600.
<crdlb> oh, ccsm isn't even showing the TreeView?
<DanaG> Can't say I know what you mean by that.
<crdlb> normally it uses a TreeView widget to display setting lists, such as animation effects
<DanaG> Nope, it's just using listboxes.
<DanaG> Oh, and there's only one tab for "animation": General
<DanaG> Lemme' try purging and reinstalling everything compiz.
<crdlb> ok, what about the Outputs setting in General Options > Display settings?
<DanaG> Text list.  640x480+0+0 is only entry.
<crdlb> but it's a list with a button to add another row?
<DanaG> yeah.
<crdlb> well, if this is a packaging problem, somebody else will notice :)
<DanaG> I'm going to purge everything compiz, as well as removing all my custom installed plugins.
<DanaG> argh, pata_amd is giving me lots of interrupts.
<DanaG> oh, and something funny: Silicon Image chips are not SiL3112 and such... they're SiI
<DanaG> that is, "sii" with second 'i' caps.
<DanaG> nope, still le' broken.
<DanaG> hmm, is compiz supposed to use indirect rendering on radeon?
<DanaG> ugh, now it's being slow and craptacular; I can't figure out why.
<DanaG> oh, and things like staticswitcher, show only names:
<DanaG> next_button, next_key, prev_button, prev_key, auto_change_vp, window_match
<DanaG> so yeah, ccsm is broken.
<DanaG> and simple-ccsm doesn't even start.  =P
<DanaG> What's the correct name of magic lamp?
<DanaG>  ccsm
<DanaG> Another CCSM instance already running
<DanaG> damn you, I want to run a second one!
<DanaG> ccsm --help
<DanaG> Another CCSM instance already running
<DanaG> hmm, under compiz, my  wallpaper is missing.
<DanaG> And I can't figure out why that's happening.
<DanaG> hmm, what would make the nautilus window go black like that?
<DanaG> what is UP with that?
<DanaG> Odd... apparently the texture is just plain too big for the video card.
<DanaG> That'd also explain the CPU usage.
<DanaG> BUt it worked fine on the livecd!
<SwedeMike> how much video memory do you have?
<DanaG> 64 megs is all the card has.
<DanaG> Oddly enough, my panels are fine.
<DanaG> And an app window maximized to fit within those panels (32 pixels top and bottom)... is fine, too.
<SwedeMike> it's not easy to find compiz system requirements, so I have no idea if 64 megs is enough. guess it will depend on your screen resolution as well.
<DanaG> hmm, might have to up the AGP Aperture Size.
<snax> I'm experiencing an interesting problem with gksu after upgrading to Karmic
<snax> it works fine when run from a terminal, but does not work when run from the gnome run dialog or a menu launcher
<snax> .xsession-errors shows "sudo: sorry, a password is required to run sudo"
<dupondje> lol :( firefox-3.5 is in repo's now, and menu item still says 'Beta' :p
<dupondje> and its Shiretoko icon :(
<ripps> Whenever I'm in a folder with vidoe files, my computer grinds to halt and becomes unresponsive for several minutes. What the hell is going on? Is it the thumbnailer? Shouldn't they have such low prority that it shouldn't interfere with regular usage.
<Protector1981> relax dupondje 3.5 Final is coming in the Repos ;)
<dupondje> Protector1981: its the final ? :P
<Protector1981> Final is out...yes
<Protector1981> but not in repos
<dupondje> it is
<dupondje> Versie: 3.5+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<dupondje> thats final my friend ! ;)
<Protector1981> ripps: its the thumbnailer, the video is analysing and creating an thumbnail
<Protector1981> i think beta? oO
<ripps> Hmm... it looks like it might be because of memory leak, After my computer started moving again, nautilus says it's taking up 165 mb, and it's slowly dropping
<ripps> Protector1981: the problem is that I can see the thumbnails being created, the computer tends to freeze immediately after making the thumbnails, not during
<dupondje> Protector1981: firefox-3.5 (3.5+nobinonly-0ubuntu1) karmic; urgency=low
<dupondje>   * New upstream release taken from tag FIREFOX_3_5_RELEASE
<Protector1981> wait booting up karmic
<Protector1981> must see :)
<Protector1981> hmm, has only rc2 in the repos
<Protector1981> ok, have german karmic
<dupondje> aptitude update ? ;)
<Protector1981> omg
<Protector1981> ;)
<Protector1981> only xulrunner is updated
<dupondje> your mirror is slow :P
<Protector1981> mainmirror
<Protector1981> ok..german mirror -.-
<Protector1981> damned
<Protector1981> NOW yes, thanks all
<Loloftherings> hi all, does anyone know if the nvidia-173 drivers are available in karmic?
<RAOF> Loloftherings: Yes.  However, I'm not sure if they actually _build_ against our kernels.
<Loloftherings> k, time to upgrade to karmic then :D
<Loloftherings> thanks
<zniavre> they did not build on vbox installation
<zniavre> even on 2.6.30 kernel on my jaunty (with mainline kernel)
<Protector1981> without drivers?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hi there, update-manager seems broken, it does not install updates, known?
<mvo> Le-Chuck_ITA: a gksu problem
<Le-Chuck_ITA> mvo: is it already reported, known etc, so I should do nothing?
<mvo> Le-Chuck_ITA: known and being worked on, not sure if there is a bugreport (but I guess there is)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok :)
<dupondje> synaptic is also broken ?
<dupondje> I can't start it from the menu, but can start it from console :s
<Protector1981> start it from terminal
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dupondje: seems the same thing
<mvo> well, gksu
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dupondje: if gksu is broken it won't launch things as root, that's all
<dupondje> oh ok :)
<Protector1981> sudo synaptic is a alternate, but....not sooooooooooooooooo good for gui apps
<Protector1981> ;)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> as we are in topic of "things that do not work on karmic and may need bug report", does your touchpad tapping work in karmic? it's enabled in the mouse configuration
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but does not work
<dupondje> nop
<dupondje> its broken :P
<Protector1981> touchpad tapping doesnt work? oO
<dupondje> no
<Le-Chuck_ITA> this is causing pain in my finger, let me check if known
<Protector1981> touch tapping works on my notebook :D
<Protector1981> so
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Protector1981: synaptics driver? Can you check?
<Protector1981> öhm...command? :(
<DanaG> damnit, Karmic won
<DanaG> won't suspend!
<Protector1981> sry, but...have never checked ;)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Protector1981: open /var/log/Xorg.0.log and text-search for "touch" :)
<Protector1981> wtf....have no Xorg.0.log oO
<Le-Chuck_ITA> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/378391
<Protector1981> ah
<Protector1981> k
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 378391 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Source rename clobbered local changes (so tapping not working in Karmic)" [High,In progress]
<Protector1981> lol
<Protector1981> at the top
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Protector1981: don't worry, found :)
<Protector1981> damn
<Protector1981> hm touch not found
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Protector1981: maybe it's being seen as a ps2 mouse
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dunno
<Hew> Sound broken in last 24h. Known, or just me?
<dupondje> its broken since weeks here
<ziroday> Hew: I do remember some discussion in -devel about it
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Protector1981: take a look at the mouse preferences in the System menu
<Protector1981> its curious...under windows i MUST install synaptic driver to use touch correctly
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Protector1981: check if you have the touchpad tab and if it work
<Le-Chuck_ITA> s
<hoellp> my sound was broken yesterday, but was easily fixed by adding my user to audio group
<Protector1981> so touch tab oO
<Protector1981> no
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Protector1981: not so strange. Also webcams and printers require hackering on windows.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Protector1981: perfect. It works :)
<Hew> alsamixer itself is broken so something is seriously wrong
 * Hew investigates
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Protector1981: it is not detected as a touchpad, I would report it as a bug. If you also have jaunty check it there too, at worst in a livecd
<Protector1981> ok nice :)
<DanaG> SUSPEND, DAMN YOU!
<DanaG> argh, stupid pm-utils.
<Protector1981> check it later in jaunty
<Protector1981> ;)
<DanaG> /01PulseAudio: line 17: 29478 Quit                    (core dumped) sudo -H -u $i pactl suspend-sink 0 >&/dev/null
<DanaG> success.
<Protector1981> btw: sorry for my bad english
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Protector1981: I am italian
<Protector1981> but its hard...my Fujitsu Siemens E4010 with Karmic booting faster as a HP 6720s with jaunty ;)
<Protector1981> Le-Chuck_ITA: nice :) Karmic testing World Wide :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> go koala go!
<Protector1981> yes yes....koala u win the race
<dupondje> (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found <- mine is seen as Touchpad :) but no tapping :P
<DanaG>  /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/99-power-state-fix.sh
<DanaG> Argument needs to be true or false
<Protector1981> for workaround scrolling up dupondje
<hoellp> dupondje: i had to reactivate tapping by hand
<hoellp> but the touchpad works well again now
<dupondje> workaround is é the bugpage ? :p
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dupondje: that's the bug I linked
<hoellp> yep, search launchpad for it
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hoellp: don't be cruel 68 bugs and it's the last one :)
<hoellp> rly?
<hoellp> i found it as one of the first
<Le-Chuck_ITA> murphy's laws, which as usual can be explained by saying that the bug is young and therefore not prioritised and default sorting is for priority
<Le-Chuck_ITA> then you sorted by something else :)
<hoellp> probably
<dupondje> its a workaround in the bugreport
<dupondje> not a fix :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/378391
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 378391 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Source rename clobbered local changes (so tapping not working in Karmic)" [High,In progress]
<Protector1981> that is that what i say :P
<Protector1981> -say +sayed
<hoellp> workaround is better than don'twork
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dupondje: why do you expect a bug report to include a fix by default? When they will know a fix, the bug will be colsed
<Protector1981> correct? oO
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Workaround is installing jaunty's package?
<Protector1981> Sleeping in my car *dance
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hmm
<Le-Chuck_ITA> this gives me an idea
<Protector1981> jaunty ppas in karmic? ouh
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Launchpad should have a way to mark comments as workaround and put them on the right side below attachments.
<BUGabundo> mvo: so what's up with GKSU?
<Protector1981> not work?
<Protector1981> :D
<BUGabundo> Protector1981: :)
<Protector1981> wtf...
<dupondje> we love alpha ! :D
<Protector1981> gksu synaptic NOW work? oO
<hoellp> sure we do ;)
<Protector1981> befor 2min not oO
<Protector1981> what the hell
<BUGabundo> Protector1981: err try $ sudo synaptic eheh
 * BUGabundo checks for updates
<Protector1981> gksu synaptic....password
<Protector1981> incorrect
<hoellp> gksudo works even worse
<BUGabundo> ahahah
<Protector1981> then i retry
<Protector1981> works oO
<BUGabundo> as anyone filed a bug on that?
<hoellp> *check check*
<Protector1981> gksu very instabil ;)
<Protector1981> unstable
<Protector1981> sorry
<Protector1981> :D
<hoellp> very deutsch ;)
<hoellp> no, i don't think there's a bugreport
<hoellp> anyone had more luck?
<Protector1981> so guys....i go off ;)
<Protector1981> bye
<hoellp> bb
<hoellp> check Bug #393909 for gksu
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 393909 in libgksu "gksu doesn't work in pannel and menu-starters" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/393909
<dupondje> its only in the menu indeed
<dupondje> cause else it works
<hoellp> not for me
<hoellp> ahh
<hoellp> it works if i run a command with sudo before and enter my pw
<dupondje> gksu --description /usr/share/applications/synaptic.desktop /usr/sbin/synaptic
<dupondje> this works in terminal
<dupondje> but not from meny
<dupondje> menu*
<dupondje> wtf :)
<hoellp> then i don't get asked and it works in the terminal
<hoellp> if the leasetime for my pw is over, gksu stopps working
<m_tadeu> hi all...when I click on a link under kopete or kmail, it shows me the followinf message:
<m_tadeu> Could not find the program 'arora'
<m_tadeu> does anyone know where is this configuration?
<hoellp> check the default applications in systemsettings
<hoellp> and select a browser you have installed
<m_tadeu> ahhh cool...how idiot...was looking on the mime types
<m_tadeu> thanks a lot :)
<BUGabundo> hey m_tadeu
<m_tadeu> hey there
<m_tadeu> how's it goin?
<BUGabundo> ola Bmw1000c
<BUGabundo> err filled with bugs! ehe
<Bmw1000c> BUGabundo you mean "hi Bmw1000c "
<m_tadeu> I'm quite stable here
<BUGabundo> :p
<hoellp> stable yes, but full of small bugs
<hoellp> just as is to be expected
<m_tadeu> well...this is the clean up phase ;)
<hoellp> i like it ;)
<m_tadeu> hehehe
<hoellp> and i love the new gnome-do
<hoellp> very slick
<m_tadeu> glad to hear gnome is moving again....was a bit stalled for some time
<m_tadeu> does anyone know how to set the splash in grub2?
<hoellp> i can't read the damn mono rants anymore
<hoellp> it's getting totally out of control
<BUGabundo> hoellp: I have the emails on ignore now!
<BUGabundo> don't care. really I don't!
<hoellp> me neither, either include or not, i don't really care
<hoellp> i just want a good standard set of apps
<hoellp> the only problem i have is, i don't use tomboy and i can't stand banshee
<hoellp> the only useful mono progs for me are f-spot and gnome-do
<hoellp> but these two are totally worth it
<BUGabundo> hey RAOF
<BUGabundo> got to love Do, but its unstable as heck RAOF ;)
<BUGabundo> I don't even use f-spot LOL
<BUGabundo> Do alone! its one of my main apps!
<hoellp> i use f-spot to catalog and tag
<hoellp> but not even on a weekly bas
<hoellp> e
<hoellp> BUGabundo: do you have 0.8.2 yet?
<hoellp> it works better for me, and a lot faster
<BUGabundo> hoellp: yes, from PPA
<hoellp> it crashed about 5 times when first configuring it and i was about to remove it, but since then, it just works
<BUGabundo> hehe
<BUGabundo> yeah me too
<hoellp> ff3.5 stable is in universe already?
<BUGabundo> stable?
<hoellp> yep
<BUGabundo> was it unstable anytime ?
<BUGabundo> :))
<hoellp> Version: 3.5+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<hoellp> and even set to replace ff3.1
<hoellp> *switch switch*
<hoellp> omg winerepos have the worst server ever...
<hoellp> just ubuntu-desktop is not updated yet
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> let me poke some ppl on that
<m_tadeu> apt-get is trying to install 2 packages that contain the same file, leading to an error...is there a way to tell apt to do it anyway?
<hoellp> you probably should just wait
<m_tadeu> well...I'm stuck in the middle of important updates....and got stuck because of a background image ;) if ther is a way to move along, it's probably better then being stuck here
<BUGabundo> m_tadeu: try aptitude ?!?
<maxb> BUGabundo: How's that supposed to help?
<maxb> m_tadeu: What is the file and what are the packages?
<BUGabundo> maxb: better handling ?
<maxb> BUGabundo: No
<m_tadeu> /usr/share/wallpapers/Blue_Curl/contents/images/1280x800.jpg
<maxb> I'd say bug in the package, make sure it's reportde
<maxb> aptitude may well help you manouvre around the one problem to install other updates
<maxb> but there's no way I no of to conveniently force the issue without potentially leaving your system in a somewhat indeterminate state
<m_tadeu> yup...I'll make sure it is....I'll try aptitude....probalby will remove those wallpaper packages
<BUGabundo> hey Hew
<BUGabundo> maxb: true!
<Hew> hi BUGabundo
<hoellp> wow, nice day for updates
<hoellp> 2.6.31 is coming down
<BUGabundo> already??
<hoellp> yep
<BUGabundo> I was expecting it for august
<Unksi> :)))
<hoellp> but i'll wait a bit
<Unksi> good idea
<dupondje> just install it :)
<hoellp> ^^
<dupondje> your alpha or you aren't ;)
<hoellp> y, but it's my only pc right now
<dupondje> also here :)
<hoellp> so, better wait a day or so
<BUGabundo> main laptop here too
<Unksi> dupondje: yeah, theres kde4.3rc1 coming in too, better wait that its all there and not break it by purpose if you can just wait a few hours to let it be consistent ;)
<dupondje> don't use KDE so :)
<Mechdave> Has anyone got the brightness bar on the desktop all the time on their laptop? I'm using Karmic
<BUGabundo> dupondje: I use kmail :
<dupondje> no
<BUGabundo> :)
<dupondje> Thunderbird !
<dupondje> :)
<BUGabundo> Mechdave: one thing I know ! GPM is utterly broken and so is any kind of power manager!
<YaManicKill> broke x :(
<BUGabundo> my laptop dropped from 2:30h to 1h :(((
<YaManicKill> what would you recommend to try if x broke when i updated? i am using the nvidia drivers 180
<Mechdave> BUGabundo, That would explain it then :)
<dupondje> ok guys :) I gonne rejboot :P
<yofel> YaManicKill: define 'broke it
<yofel> YaManicKill: you should check your Xorg.0.log
<hoellp> ok, DON'T upgrade to kernel .31 the restricted modules are still missing
<hoellp> YaManicKill: did you upgrade in the last 10 mins or so?
<YaManicKill> hoellp: yes...
<YaManicKill> is that my prob?
<YaManicKill> :P
<hoellp> probably
<YaManicKill> yofel: where is the log?
<YaManicKill> darn
<hoellp> just boot the old kernel and wait
<YaManicKill> ok...2 secs...lemme reboot
<hoellp> nice bootspeed ;)
<m_tadeu> also kde....there are some packages from rc1 but just a few....didn't know it was comming out
<Unksi> yep
<dupondje> lol
<dupondje> ok
<Unksi> fortunately i got only the wallpapers on last update
<dupondje> now we know its NOT working :)
<hoellp> so, firefox 3.5 is stable already, but the branding package doesn't do it's job yet
<Unksi> gonna wait till evening at least on that.. maybe tomorrow would be good
<hoellp> Unksi: just check if all the necessary packages are there
<dupondje> hoellp: asac_> dupondje: plan was to switch branding when we switch to ffox 3.5 by default
<BUGabundo> lol
<hoellp> ok, that explains it
<Unksi> hoellp: yep.. am too lazy for that ;)
<BUGabundo> give the guy a break
<BUGabundo> heeh
<hoellp> which guy? dupondje?
<dupondje> asac :P
<hoellp> no breaks with the breaks ;)
<BUGabundo> hoellp: poor asac!
<hoellp> ^^
<hoellp> i got time, just thought i'd mention it
<hoellp> anyone knows something about the plans for banshee?
<dupondje> damn, they need to pull a new version of Nouveau driver into Karmic
<YaManicKill> thanks guys...i have my lovely desktop back
<hoellp> YaManicKill: and wait with the next update until the linux-restricted-modules get updated too
<hoellp> then you're good to go with the new kernel
<YaManicKill> hoellp: ahh, ok, cool, thats what i was just bout to ask :P
<dupondje> only if u don't use nouveau :P
<hoellp> doesn't it work?
<dupondje> nops
<hoellp> i never use it, i'm too fond of 3d...
<dupondje> nouveau needs updated
<dupondje> to work with 31
<hoellp> mhm
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nouveau-kernel-source/+bug/393885
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 393885 in nouveau-kernel-source "Does not build on 2.6.31, linux-core/drm_memory.c:286: error: ‘struct agp_memory’ has no member named ‘memory’" [Medium,Confirmed]
<hoellp> i hope it's an easy fix
<dupondje> they just need to pull new version from git
<dupondje> and make a package of it :P
 * BUGabundo $ mv /dev/arse /media/kitchen; do eat; done; mv /dev/arse /tmp/newjob;
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<dupondje> gksu fixed !
<patapouf> Hi all, I still have many issue with Jaunty with the Compositing (Compiz or Metacity with opensource radeon driver) and I wonder if Karmic solved some of the issue.
<BluesKaj> grub2 almost broke my setup , it doesn't see X , so I had revert back to legacy-grub and the previous linux-kernel-image
<Daskreech> If I'm not seeing a sound card in lspci or lshw I'm pretty much hosed eh?
<hoellp> what has grub to do with x?
<BluesKaj> hoellp, good question
<hoellp> i guess you're victim of 2 possible problems right now, either missing a gdm update that bugged many of us yesterdy
<hoellp> or you updated to the .31 kernel today and rely on a proprietary driver
<hifi> so at least .31 will be in the karmic release?
<hoellp> it already is
<hoellp> but not completely...
<tgpraveen> hifi: yep
<hoellp> missing restricted like usual
<BluesKaj> actually updated to. 31 yesterday, bur decided to try grub 2 today
<hoellp> but .31 has neiter restricted modules, nor nouveau driver
<hoellp> so you probably just lack a graphics driver
<Pici> What happens if you tell grub2 to use an older kernel?
<BluesKaj> nope, cuz i booted fine with .31-linux-image this morning...it didn't break til I tried to run grub2
<hoellp> grub2 depends on a specific kernel?
<hoellp> ah, now i understand...
<hoellp> sry
<BluesKaj> I wouldnt jump to that conclusion directly , but it makes me wonder
<hoellp> how did you make the change to grub2?
<BluesKaj> with apt
<hoellp> and the upgrade script?
<BluesKaj> i didn't run the upgrade script til I tried the grub2 test boot , which is an option
<BluesKaj> the grub2 boot failed to recognize the Xserver
<BluesKaj> anyway , I'm going to wait til it's more mature
<hoellp> mhm
<BluesKaj> yeah hmm
<tgpraveen> the X guy in dev team said alpha 3 woulde be the time when all the X stuff would be stabilized
<tgpraveen> so till then problems have a high rate of occurence
<Daskreech> as far as X can be stablized
<tormod> there should not be any interaction grub(2) <-> X
<tormod> other than having splash or not in the grub kernel line
<Daskreech> Splash is X or a frame buffer?
<Daskreech> I'm almost certain if I specifically don't install X I still have a splash screen
<tormod> splash is frame buffer, once you have X you would not need splash
<Daskreech> so how is that an X interaction?
<tormod> because splash does things with the graphic card setup that sometimes clashes with X
<tormod> it is a bug of course. but one more reason to get rid of usplash
<Daskreech> wait when are we doing that? ubuntu+1 or +2?
<tormod> this was apropos "<BluesKaj> the grub2 boot failed to recognize the Xserver"
<tormod> usplash should go away in Karmic
<Daskreech> \o/
<Daskreech> Hooray for cross distro collaboration
<Pici> tormod: I didn't think that was happening this release.
<tormod> it will not be replaced by plymouth, if that was what you are thinking :)
<Daskreech> Boooo
<Daskreech> :-)
<tormod> the goal is to have X started so quickly after grub that there is no need for usplash/plymouth
<Daskreech> tormod: What about the rest of the services? They take time to start
<Daskreech> I know ext4 is quicker at fsck and all but ...
<tormod> Pici, I could be wrong, or plans can be changed of course
<Pici> tormod: I could be wrong too
<tormod> most services can be started after X. X does not depend on all that.
<tormod> fsck is not really checking your fs if it is clean
<tormod> I am sure we can get X started early, but I am more pessimistic about also having gnome loaded in 10 seconds :)
<Daskreech> I can load KDE in that time
<Daskreech> well a cached load
<Daskreech> not sure about a cold boot load
<tormod> we are talking 10 seconds total, from grub to quiet gnome, more like 5 seconds for cold start of gnome...
<Daskreech> In any case my issue is giving people a login before things like databases etc have initalized
<Daskreech> Sounds like a security issue
<tormod> well if your login depends on databases it will be launched after those
<tormod> on most systems, there is no database other than some /etc files
<tormod> that's event driven startup (upstart) - launch things as soon as dependencies are met
<tormod> not like the old sysvinit, start everything first just in case some nut needs it
<Daskreech> there really need to be more upstart tuts around
<Daskreech>  It's starting to break sysv stuff for me and I'm not sure yet how to propely use upstart
<Daskreech> That's more me not havingtime to attack it though :-)
<tormod> upstart is not api-stable so do not port your stuff to it yet
<tormod> it maintains compatibility with sysv stuff by running the rc scripts as well
<tormod> so things can be ported over bit by bit
<tormod> if it breaks your sysv stuff it is because your sysv stuff is broken :)
<tormod> make sure they have the LSB headers for dependencies etc
<Arne> hi there, does the karmic alpha 2 already have the air artwork?
<abo> hola
<abo> hello
<abo> i need help
<Daskreech> apparently not enough
<tormod> :)
<miik> it come kernel 2.6.31 in update, yes... but now it nvidia driver dont work it dkms error, why?
<jml> is there an ubuntu-lts channel?
<miik> i dont know
<tormod> jml, use #ubuntu
<jml> tormod, ok, thanks.
<miik> my nvidia dont work in 2.6.31
<miik> it only work in 2.6.30
<tormod> maybe you should try nouveau
<miik> noway, it has sucks
<miik> it has no cool 3d compiz + game
<miik> nouvea is hippie open source driver of crap performance
<Pici> miik: Those are risks that you run when using an Alpha version of Ubuntu
<miik> ok
<Pici> miik: stop with the degrading comments
<miik> ok
<miik> but karmic alpha 2 more stable than jaunty
<tormod> so stay at alpha 2 :)
<miik> yes
 * Twigathy guesses he'll install the new kernel but boot the old one :)
<tgpraveen> miik: nouvea does not suck
<miik> Twigathy, yes thats what i do
<Twigathy> hm, can I resize /boot safely?
<tgpraveen> i think it is better at 2d performance than proprietary ones
<miik> tgpraveen, it can do Compiz, game like Nexuiz, Sauerbrauten, Alien Arena? it can do porno video?
<tgpraveen> and 3d is being worked upon
<Twigathy> I have a 1G CompactFlash and only 100M partition for /boot. Can I just grow it to use the whole thing?
<tgpraveen> in karmic +1 i am guessing that it will be in as default and by then probably nvidia willl also support it as it will have kms etc
<miik> when nouvea get kms?
<miik> i want kms
<tgpraveen> miik: i think video playing should be fine and compiz also does work i think though not sure
<tgpraveen> miik: by time of karmic +1
<miik> ok
<tgpraveen> with kernel 2.6.32 or 33
<dupondje> miik: I first want nouveau to get working with 2.6.31 :(
<tgpraveen> miik: and to give a idea of how good it is fedora provides it in its default install from f10 or 11
<tormod> there is already ppa packages for nouveau-kms but it's rather shaky at the moment
<tgpraveen> and red hat has employed the main dev of nouveau
<tgpraveen> tormod: define shaky?
<miik> cool
<miik> i love redhat
<tormod> like it does not work for many people
<tgpraveen> miik: yep i find myself liing red hat a lot these days too
<tormod> tgpraveen: but expect it to improve over the next weeks
<tgpraveen> tormod: cool but it wont be in karmic right
<tgpraveen> ?
<tormod> tgpraveen: no
<jml> I'm running karmic on my laptop, with hardy in a chroot -- what's the most expedient way for me to get python2.3
<GatoLoko> tgpraveen there are optional packages for karmic in the universe repository
<tormod> GatoLoko: we were talking kms here
<tgpraveen> GatoLoko: yeah but i am afraid some kittens might die if i use it ;-)
<GatoLoko> tormod doesn't the karmic packages support kms?
<tormod> not for nouveau. only the ppa packages do (try to)
<GatoLoko> maybe i'm mistaking something because i've tried karmic packages and git self built ones alternetively
<tormod> there is even a live CD with nouveau KMS so you can test it without sacrificing kitten
<tgpraveen> xorg-edgers
<tormod> https://edge.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/nouveau
<dupondje> tormod: but there is no package for 2.6.31 kernel ?
<tormod> dupondje: right, you will have to install the kernel explicitly and choose it while booting
<yoasif> cwillu, around?
<dupondje> aren't the changed added yet into 2.6.31 ?
<dupondje> the changes needed for nouveau
<itswhatev> idk if it was the upgrade process, but my 2.6.31-11 doesn't seem like it's even loading into memory from grub
<itswhatev> i'm back on n-1
<cwillu> yoasif, pign
<tormod> dupondje: the changes are not in the main kernel, so wait for someone to build a new custom kernel
<tgpraveen> guys to all those on karmic is there any recognizable performane as compare to jautny?
<Ng> ooh, 2.6.31 in karmic
<tgpraveen> bug #390362
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 390362 in hundredpapercuts "entering wep key to NM requires tabbing/clicking" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390362
<DrUnKnMuNkY> Does anyone know if Thunderbird 3 is going to be included in 9.10?
<tgpraveen> DrUnKnMuNkY: when is it going to be released?
<tgpraveen> is anyone here following gnome 3 developments
<tgpraveen> if so then tell me what will happen to nautilius once zeitgest is in?
<DrUnKnMuNkY> tgpraveen: not sure.. they've released a second beta so I imagine it would be ready before the end of october
<DrUnKnMuNkY> mozilla doesn't work on a time-based release schedule though
<sporkboy> need help! just did an aptitude upgrade (karmic), rebooted, now I have no video (nv), and I'm not sure how to connect the wifi to even try to fix it w/o nm-applet. :/
<tgpraveen> DrUnKnMuNkY: it probably has to make it before the freez
<tgpraveen> and it mostly wont happen
<tgpraveen> maybe they could provide a thunderbird 3 pacakge anyways along with thunderbird 2 in the repos
<tgpraveen> u should ask somebody in #ubuntu-devel and request for this
<DrUnKnMuNkY> tgpraveen: that's what i was hoping for at least... just something to test it out without having to compile/package it myself
<sporkboy> also... I'm starting to regret trying karmic (I know, I know)... is there anything other than a reinstall that can be done at this point?
<DrUnKnMuNkY> sporkboy: look online somewhere for instructions on using wpa_supplicant to connect to wifi, and you'll likely need to reinstall if you can't get anything to work
<tgpraveen> DrUnKnMuNkY: cant u just change ur sources to jaunty ones
<tgpraveen> and then roll back or something
<tgpraveen> i am probably sure something like that is possible
<DrUnKnMuNkY> tgpraveen: i'll figure something out.. just thought i'd ask first. thanks
<Daskreech> Where is the --nofloppy coming from? it's not in the menu.lst
<dazjorz> is Jonathan Thomas in here? :)
<dazjorz> the package for kdebase-runtime should get Depends: kdelibs = 4:4.2.95-0ubuntu1
<dazjorz> usr/share/kde4/apps/desktoptheme/default/dialogs/shutdowndialog.source.svgz
<dazjorz> should be removed from kdebase-runtime-data.install
<iPoRn> does anyone have any problem opening Synaptic ?
<iPoRn> when i try to, i get this error: Unable to execute /usr/sbin/synaptic as root ; Unable to copy the file of the user Xauthorization. <- it was in Portuguese, i translated it ;x
<dupondje> iPoRn: u have latest updates ?
<dupondje> cause there was some bug
<iPoRn> yes
<iPoRn> do you know witch package contain that error?
<iPoRn> the ones that i have left to do is, the new kernel, and kernel stuff
<miik> mozilla team have channel?
<Pici> miik: #ubuntu-mozillateam
<miik> thanks
<mphill> is there a known issue when trying to install teh nvidia driver?
<shane_fagan> I have that issue too
<andersk> mphill: yes, bug 394262
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 394262 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "[Karmic] nvidia DKMS building and installation for kernel 2.6.31-1-generic fails with exit status 10" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/394262
<shane_fagan> I dont know if there is a bug reported yet
<shane_fagan> That answers me then
<mphill> "ERROR: Unable to build the NVIDIA kernel module."
<mphill> error: �agp_memory� has no member named �memory
<mphill> something verbose like that :)
<andersk> Yeah, that is bug 394262.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 394262 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "[Karmic] nvidia DKMS building and installation for kernel 2.6.31-1-generic fails with exit status 10" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/394262
<mphill> andersk: thanks
<mphill> that helps
<mphill> a lot
<mphill> oh the joys of running alpha
<shane_fagan> Yep, just dont restart and it shouldn't effect you too much
<mphill> well i did the patch from work
<mphill> i should try to restart gdm and see if the fail safe stuff is running
<mphill> totally awesome 2.6.31 made it in thought
<shane_fagan> mphill: nice
<BUGabundo> boas noites
<DanaG> Weird things are happening on Intel with the xinput2 PPA.
<DanaG> It sees a second, phantom DVI output with a 1366x768 top resolution.
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Xorg.intel.log
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/xrandr.intel.log
<DanaG> oh, and on a site note.... nouveau works better now than it used to, on that NV17.
<DanaG> Won't modeset, though... something about failing to allocate aperture.
<BUGabundo> really?
<BUGabundo> DanaG: ill try it when I format
<dupondje> DanaG: but nouveau doesn't work on 2.6.31 ?
<DanaG> The PPA Nouveau, that is.
<DanaG> Hmm, haven't tried it on 31.  I did the nouveau last night.
<DanaG> The intel is today.
<dupondje> u got nouveau from xorg-edgers ?
<DanaG> yeah, the nouveau-kms repo.
<DanaG> ugh, damn intel KMS... sets the thing to an invalid resolution -- that is, one the monitor doesn't support.
<DanaG> Works fine without KMS.
<DanaG> grr, intel driver in the xinput2 PPA just hard-locks Xorg.
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> hard-locks compiz.
<DanaG> I have to kill -9 compiz.
<DanaG> Anyone know how to make KMS work on Intel?  For me, it doesn't work -- it sets an invalid screen mode.
<DanaG> oh, and for some reason, it seems to think it has two HDMI ports.
#ubuntu+1 2009-07-02
<RAOF> Yeah, mine thinks that too.
<DanaG> And if I boot with modeset, it sets an invalid res... so I can't see what xrandr claims.
<alkisg> I'm having problems with dkms with both the nvidia proprietary drivers and the nouveau drivers, i.e. it reports "failed" so I have to use the vesa driver. Help?
<BluesKaj> which nvidia
<alkisg> BluesKaj: both 180 and 173. 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600M GT] [10de:0407] (rev a1)
<BluesKaj> which card , the 180 doesn't cover all the GEForce cards, unfortunately  you have to search for a unique driver in some cases
<alkisg> BluesKaj: I've put the output of lspci -nn above: [GeForce 8600M GT] [10de:0407]
<alkisg> BluesKaj: it's been working with the 180 driver in jaunty
<BluesKaj> alkisg, so what's your problem ?
<alkisg> BluesKaj: the problem is that dkms failes to compile it, so I can't use the driver.
<BluesKaj> why are you compiling , you can't install the driver with apt ?
<alkisg> BluesKaj: do you know what dkms is?
<alkisg> I _did_ install it with apt
<alkisg> That's how this drivers work, with dkms.
<BluesKaj> I have an idea about it but i must confess I'm not well versed
<alkisg> OK, dkms is needed in order to compile the module again different kernel headers
<BluesKaj> I'm using the 180 driver , but i've never had to deal with dkms , caus it seems to work just fine
<alkisg> That's the normal procedure, when you install nvidia or flxgr with apt, then dkms is called automatically
<RAOF> Yes; and it currently won't build against 2.6.31.
<alkisg> You do use it, but you haven't noticed it is seem.
<alkisg> RAOF: THANK YOU!
<alkisg> I wondered if there was something wrong with my installation.
<alkisg> RAOF: but I'm also having problems downgrading to the previous kernel, which worked.
<RAOF> And this will be fixed when one of two things happen: (a) nVidia updates their driver, (b) we find a nice, trivial patch to apply ourselves.
<RAOF> alkisg: That, I don't know about.
<RAOF> alkisg: What problems?  You shouldn't _need_ to downgrade to the previous kernel, either.  It'll remain installed, right?
<alkisg> I.e. I tried purgin the nvidia drivers, booting with 2.6.30-8-generic, and installing there; but then I got the same dkms problem
<RAOF> Why purge the nvidia drivers?
<alkisg> RAOF: yes, it did, but again, it didn't compile, that's why I tried purging later on
<RAOF> You'd need to make sure that you've got the appropriate linux-headers package installed - linux-headers-2.6.30-8-generic, if you're trying to use the -8-generic kernel.
<alkisg> Ah, maybe the new kernel put new symlinks somewhere?
<alkisg> ...makes sense... so I wonder if I completely removed the new kernel, if that would work...
<alkisg> (or I could restore the symlinks myself, if I knew which ones)
<RAOF> alkisg: Just install the right headers package.
<RAOF> alkisg: Do you have the linux-headers-2.6.30-8-generic package installed?
<alkisg> RAOF: yes, both of them are installed (30 and 31)
<RAOF> No, you misunderstand me.  _Which_ one of the 2.6.30 headers are installed?
<alkisg> linux-headers-2.6.30-8 and linux-headers-2.6.30-8-generic
<RAOF> And "uname -a" says...
<alkisg> Linux alkis 2.6.31-1-generic #13-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 26 16:53:22 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<alkisg> RAOF: and I also have linux-headers-2.6.31-1 installed
<RAOF> Yes, but as you've found, nvidia isn't going to build against 2.6.31
<alkisg> (I booted with the new kernel, but I've kept the old one)
<alkisg> RAOF: sure, do you want me to reboot with the .30 kernel?
<RAOF> Yup.  dkms should rebuild the module for you.
<alkisg> RAOF: did that, but it failed.
<alkisg> Let me reboot again and we'll try whatever ideas we get.
<RAOF> And you definitely had the right kernel headers installed when you booted? :)
<RAOF> Yeah.
<alkisg> Yes
<alkisg> OK, rebooting...
<alkisg> (thanks!)
<RAOF> It's much easier to try to get dkms to build against your running kernel.
<mase_work> one of the downsides of binary only drivers
<alkisg> mase_work: I get that with xserver-xorg-driver-nouveau as well
<RAOF> Well, no.  This is a downside of out-of-tree drivers.
<RAOF> Indeed.  nouveau _also_ needs updating for 2.6.31.  That'll happen once the rest of the nouveau stack is ready, however.
<alkisg> brb
<DanaG> http://www.michaeldavies.org/weblog/2007/Aug/27
<alkisg> dkms worked fine now (!), rebooting to test...
<alkisg> RAOF: everything works now with the old kernel. I still don't know what I did wrong the previous time I tried it, but I'm fine with it now. Thank you! :)
<boxjon> Hello all
<boxjon> is there any new or improved features in karmic other then kernel 2.6.30?
<DanaG> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<DanaG> trying to chroot to Jaunty 64-bit.
<DanaG> hmm, is the xinput2 PPA supposed to have keycode>255 support?
<DanaG> It doesn't seem to work for me.
<DanaG> (WW) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: unable to handle keycode 465
<DanaG> oh, and my notification area has all its icons invisible... yet present.  But invisible.
<DanaG> odd... no xv or exa.
<DanaG> aH, have to pass radeon.modeset=0
<DanaG> argh, cannot chroot from karmic to jaunty.... exec format error.
<DanaG> damn... metacity is not compiled with xinput2 support.
<DanaG> sarvatt is the one who has the xinput2 PPA.
<RAOF> Whoops!  Intel is _tremendously_ slow without drm :)
<dholbach> Ubuntu Development and Packaging Q&A in 10m in #ubuntu-classroom
<DanaG> nyargh, /me needs keycodes > 255!
<DanaG> YARGH.
<DanaG> damn, where are my keycodes >255?  =þ
<holzmodem> hi, when I choose the "ondemand" goveror, the cpu is stuck a max. clock (without any load)... whats wrong?
<|ns|nR8> both cores stuck at max ?
<holzmodem> it's a single core pentium M 1.5ghz (dothan)
<|ns|nR8> how much load is the cpu under at idle
<holzmodem> i checked it with cpufreq-info, it says "ondemand" 600mhz - 15000mhz
<holzmodem> hmm that is strange, top means ~80%
<|ns|nR8> that would b why
<holzmodem> if I add the values from the list below, it's max. ~10-15%
<|ns|nR8> its not showing usage my all users
<holzmodem> the heaviest process ist Xorg with ~8%, all other four are at ~1%
<|ns|nR8> whats load average say
<holzmodem> 4.15 4.01 3.22
<|ns|nR8> wow
<|ns|nR8> thats very high
<|ns|nR8> mine says load average: 0.07, 0.15, 0.23
<|ns|nR8> just been browsing net on single core 2ghz machine
<holzmodem> could it be the new kernel?
<|ns|nR8> possibly
<|ns|nR8> some conflict going on
<holzmodem> i do a reboot and try the old...
<holzmodem> it's not the kernel, its compiz -.-
<holzmodem> i think this is the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/389686
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 389686 in metacity "compiz --replace fails to kill metacity, resulting in cpu overload" [Undecided,New]
<holzmodem> how long does it took, to get updated packages in the repositories of karmic? especially php5
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/284319
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 284319 in linux "mute, brightness buttons on new HP 6930p laptop" [Undecided,New]
<christophsturm> can someone recommend a gtk twitter client?
<soc> hi
<soc> should i report that bug? share a folder over smb, try to access it with nautilus with another pc
<soc> youcan see the files, installing packages from smb fails and even copying the files to your local folders don't work
<soc> 2DBUs error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: Argument 2 is specified to be of type "boolean", but is actually of type "uint32"
<m_tadeu> hi...after upgrading today, when I boot from the .31 kernel it says something like "no resume image" (don't quite remember the proper mesage)
<m_tadeu> is this happening to anyone else?
<christophsturm> m_tadeu: that probably just means that its not resuming from hibernate
<iPoRn> m_tadeu, here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/103148
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 103148 in ubuntu "kinit: No resume image" [Undecided,In progress]
<iPoRn> the same "problem"
<iPoRn> you can add to your menu.lst on /boot/grub/ the following text at the end, and the error disappears : "noresume"
<iPoRn> not sure if there's another way to take care of that problem, but...
<christophsturm> m_tadeu: does it crash after that message, or are you just annoyed by the message?
<m_tadeu> doesn't crash....actually it shows up the login line if I press enter
<iPoRn> m_tadeu, try to do this: "sudo update-initramfs -u" it will take care of the problem, hopefully ;x
<m_tadeu> hehe gonna try it then
<m_tadeu> brb
<m_tadeu> iPoRn: no luck...an update...it only displays the login line after I press ctrl+alt+del
<vega> my karmic installation does not boot anymore, i just get [linux bzImage ..... ] and then a blinking cursor, nothing after that
<vega> hardware is dell latitude d610
<vega> it worked till some point so probably some upgrade broke it
<iPoRn> thats weird
<iPoRn> 'cos i've been reading about that "bug" on the lp
<vega> ah, 2.6.30-9 boots, but -10 doesn't anymore
<christophsturm> 2.6.31 doesnt boot for some, try 2.6.30
<iPoRn> and it works for most of the people
<vega> so -10 is broken somehow
<vega> iPoRn: happen to remember bug id?
<vega> i could report my story too
<iPoRn> vega, sorry, i was talking to another user ;x
<iPoRn> my bad, for not using the nick
<vega> ok :)
<christophsturm> vega: did you try 2.6.31.1-13 ?
<vega> this sounds like my issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/391705
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 391705 in linux "[Karmic] kernel >= 2.6.30-10 tty consoles not accessible; not showing dmesg." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<vega> christophsturm: not yet as i just managed to boot, just running upgrades now..
<vega> hm .31 does not come with the upgrades, do i have to install it from some other repo?
<christophsturm> i got it yesterday
<christophsturm> try a different mirror
<vega> ok
<bushwakko> Karmic hangs just after grub with the words "Starting up ..."
<bushwakko> 2.6.30
<dupondje> bushwakko: try removing the silent quiet
<dupondje> and see what u get ;)
<vega> christophsturm: .31 works
<vega> bushwakko: which 2.6.30, -9 or -10 ?
<vega> mine hangs with -10 but not with -9
<vega> and newest kernel 2.6.31 seems to boot also
<TheFuzzball> why is fglrx not working?
<TheFuzzball> When I try to install manually I get "Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version"
<TheFuzzball> And the fglrx from repos doesn't work
<m_tadeu> the new (h)air style is pretty cool
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<maco> anyone noticed issues with hostname resolution?
<BluesKaj> was upgrading in the terminal when suddenly the OS dropped to a TTY....what gives ?
<hggdh> maco, what problem(s)?
<maco> hggdh, the first dns server in /etc/resolv.conf is skipped every time.  if its the only one, then i'm told i dont have any nameservers. if i specify it on the command line "host <name> <ns>" it still doesnt use it
<hggdh> maco, let me try it here (but I think I am working fine so far)
<hggdh> maco, are you using n-m?
<maco> no
<maco> n-m was broken for wpa2 in kde last i checked. i just use /etc/network/interfaces
<hggdh> oh
 * hggdh now considers getting back to kde later on ;-)
<hggdh> maco, I cannot repeat it here (under Gnome and n-m), and I cannot fire kde rigth now...
<maco> hggdh, ok
<maco> it looks like its not "first nameserver" afterall...just this specific nameserver
<BluesKaj> "router" nameserver ?
<maxb> Could someone test whether this is broken for everyone or just me? Run "info <any info page>" - are the Menu items missing?
<BluesKaj> maxb, try info grub , check output
<maxb> oh, i have a menu there
<maxb> interesting
<maxb> but not in "info bash" or "info readline"
<instructor> ha ha
<instructor> justdid a dist-upgrade and it hosed X
<instructor> known issue?
<instructor> restart is not a known option
<instructor> stop says that / is busy
<BluesKaj> instructor, yeah , same here, dropped down to a TTY
<instructor> BluesKaj: getting filesystem errors?
<BluesKaj> instructor, no, I rebooted and so far so good
<instructor> BluesKaj: Got back GUI?
<BluesKaj> yeah X started np
<instructor> Still screwed herer for me
<BluesKaj> instructor, using grub2 ?
<instructor> Yes
<BluesKaj> is grub2 totally enabled or just in the test phase ?
<BluesKaj> I dumped grub2 cuz it wasn't seeing X
<BluesKaj> it was just in the test phase tho, I hadn't enabled it
<SeveredCross> GRUB and X have nothing to do with each other.
<BluesKaj> there's some debate about that SeveredCross, but I can't recall what the conflict is
<instructor> how does grub not See X?
<instructor> when did grub ever see X ?
<BluesKaj> maybe my choice of words is incorrect but when i got rid of grub2 then HAL was accessible
<maxb> Not sure if this is karmic-specific or not, but I seem to have a /usr/share/info/dir *and* a /usr/share/info/dir.gz, both with a recent mtime... what's up with that?
<BluesKaj> instructor, maybe that was apoor choice of words , but when i got rid of grub2 then HAL was accessible...does that make sense to you ?
<instructor> ok
<instructor> kernel jsut froze
<BluesKaj> oh yeah and I also dumped the latest kernel-image...should have mentioned that too
<BluesKaj> was able to recover by using the previous kernel
<Zorael> Is keyserver.ubuntu.com down?
<BluesKaj> Zorael, seems so
<m_tadeu> when my laptop is idle for some time, I can't get the desktop back....everything seems to be working, 'cos I have music, the disk is active....but black screen, no ctrl+alt+f1, nothing
<instructor> hi nixternal
<nixternal> anyone having issues with the latest kernel? goes from the loading blah blah and when it goes to usplash I just get a black screen
<yofel> nixternal: nvidia/fglrx driver?
<nixternal> no, it doesn't even get to x
<nixternal> intel
<yofel> does disabling KMS help?
<yofel> add i915.modeset=0 to the kernel boot line
<nixternal> haven't tried
<nixternal> doing that makes your computer junk so it is a waste of time
<yofel> nixternal: whats your gdm version?
<nixternal> yofel: this is on Kubuntu, doesn't even get that far..issue seems to be with device-mapper
<m_tadeu> guess  I'm having the exact same problem here...
<Unksi> anyone else have problems starting up kopete after upgrade?
<nixternal> m_tadeu: same exact problem as me?
<m_tadeu> yup
<m_tadeu> with th e.31 kernel, right?
<nixternal> are you getting some timeout message followed by something like "sda* is misaligned"?
<nixternal> ya, 31
<m_tadeu> only a black screen...if I change to the ctrl+alt+f1 I get something like "no resume image" or something like that
<TheFuzzball> Where has WPA2 gone from the list of wireless security options, I only have WEP, WPA-PSK and WPA-EAP
<nixternal> m_tadeu: are you using encryption?
<BluesKaj> TheFuzzball, dunno I had the same trouble , but I switched to WPA-PSK and everything seems ok
<m_tadeu> nixternal: ibn the file system? nop
<instructor> nixternal: what version of the kernel package?
<nixternal> 31
<nixternal> -1.13...sorry about that
<TheFuzzball> BluesKaj, You mean you switched your router to WPA-PSK?
<instructor> nixternal: ok thanks
<mphill> is sound messed up or did my upgrade fail maybe?
<coz_> mphill,  last I upgraded my sound died also
<mphill> nice
<coz_> mphill,  havent upgrade recently t hough
<coz_> mphill,  do you have an higher end sound card?
<mphill> maybe?
<mphill> asus xonar d7 or soemthing
<mphill> it was like 80 bucks
<coz_> mphill,  ok just curious .. I have a pro sound card and the card died sort of  although it started fine during boot the system said it wasnt working and it wasnt
<coz_> mphill,  although I have to compile my own driver for this card
<mphill> coz_: try sudo also force-reload next time
<mphill> also = alsa
<mphill> that reloads everything
<mphill> sometimes that can help if it just dies in the middle of working
<coz_> mphill,  wasnt the issue   I even re compiled the driver
<mphill> better than a reboot
<mphill> coz_: well things are still broken i think
<coz_> mphill,  good to know I wont try karmic for a while then :)
<mphill> i normally try to start using alphas around the 4th release
<mphill> but i always get curious
<coz_> :)
<coz_> mphill,  i understand, and considering this is alpha2  I am still impressed
<amikrop> Hello. Has anybody heard if there are any plans of Canonical cooperating, making a deal, or partner with a big software/hardware vendor like Apple, Blizzard or SEGA, for example?
<amikrop> Because iTunes for linux is more than a "must".
<amikrop> As is big game title porting.
<SeveredCross> Not gonna happen.
<amikrop> SeveredCross: Never? How can you say that? So, what, we should all abandon linux?
<amikrop> It's always gonna be in the dark?
<amikrop> No hardware support? No software support? It's just unfair.
<amikrop> That would be a true hero of the open source community: Someone who would spend a lot of money to "buy" continuous linux porting, device driver development and such stuff.
<amikrop> I mean, a very reach one.
<SeveredCross> I doubt anyone has that much money to throw at every vendor out there.
<SeveredCross> Plus, why do we want Windows apps? There're plenty of apps on Linux that are as good or better than their Windows counterparts.
<SeveredCross> Not to mention that Linux is, and most likely is going to remain, a minority platform.
<SeveredCross> Even if it becomes easier to use than Windows, people aren't going to switch because a) being free, Linux seems to have little value--it doesn't cost anything, therefore it can't be good. b) Windows is what people know, it's accessible, and to them it *seems* to not cost them anything because they can always get a copy from a friend or it comes with their computer.
<SeveredCross> They know that it is pricey, which is why it must have value, but it appears to be free because it's so easily accessible.
<SeveredCross> So, being a minority platform, most device manufacturers have no impetus to write drivers--cash would grease their palms, but who knows if they would even want to, with cash.
<SeveredCross> Not to mention that the drivers would likely be hacks that work poorly.
<SeveredCross> And would consistently be out of date with the kernel interface, wouldn't be open source (most likely), etc.
<SeveredCross> If you're going to pay for something, pay for open specifications.
<danbhfive> SeveredCross: closed source drivers aren't that legal, AFAIK
<SeveredCross> What?
<SeveredCross> Of course they are...
<SeveredCross> The nVidia drivers and ATI drivers are closed source.
<SeveredCross> They have an open source blob, which is what gets made into a kernel module.
<SeveredCross> The X driver itself is closed source, etc.
<crdlb> I'm pretty sure the kernel module is not open source
<BluesKaj> SeveredCross, a lot of MS users don't know what an operating system is , to them Windows is what a computer "is".
<SeveredCross> crdlb: I thought it was, but I could be wrong.
<crdlb> yep: Copyright 1999-2001 by NVIDIA Corporation.  All rights reserved.
<SeveredCross> crdlb: No, it has to be.
<SeveredCross> Ah, the source is available, but it's not open source.
<crdlb> having the source code does not make it open source
<SeveredCross> Yeah, I should've made that clearer.
<crdlb> if somebody leaks the windows source code, it's not magically Free
<SeveredCross> BluesKaj: And buying shitty ports of Windows apps to Linux is going to help that *how?*
<alanbell> or good
<SeveredCross> Those same people are going to turn around and go "Wow, Windows must be awesome if these people want to copy their apps."
<BluesKaj> SeveredCross, some ppl just want familiarity and aren't adventurous
<m_tadeu> most people I know don't even know that there are other OSs
<BluesKaj> m_tadeu, I think that's the norm , unfortunately
<m_tadeu> but then again....if people are not looking for alternatives, they'll never know abou them
<hggdh> warning: when you upgrade to the latest GDM (the unstable one just put available, you may lose your X session, and will have to re-login.
<m_tadeu> the same happened with kdm
<hggdh> interesting
<hggdh> hum. it *might* have been kdm, in my case, just remembered both gdm and kdm were updated...
 * hggdh digs into the atp and dpkg logs
<amikrop> SeveredCross: So, there's no hope?
<amikrop> There will never ever be any hope?
<DanaG> oh yeah, I tried the PulseAudio AirPortExpress support, and it has rather horrid latency.  =þ
<amikrop> We have Linux counterparts for most of Windows software, but device drivers for specific harware, and games, like Football Manager or WoW, or iTunes (for full iPod/iPhone compatibility (sync, upgrade, restore, organize)) cannot have counterparts. :S
<BluesKaj> hggdh, no kidding .. I had fun with that yesterday , but I had to get rid of the latest linux-image in order to get X back.
<hggdh> BluesKaj, at least this was not a problem here (but when I booted 2.26.31 the first time two days ago I also had problems with CX. Not anymore
<DanaG> Ugh, Audacity's audio output is absolutely garbage.
<BluesKaj> hggdh, I had to back to 2.26.30 , but no upgrades have brought the latest kernel down the pipe.
<BluesKaj> BBL...errands to do
<DanaG> Oh, and it HANGS, too.
<hggdh> BluesKaj, this is a different behaviour than with me. Interesting
<mahfiaz> does the networkmanager work for you?
<mahfiaz> also, what about USB-stick mounting
<iPoRn> both with problems, network-manager, always says that i have no connection with cable, and usb-stick auto-mount, not working at all
<mahfiaz> as you could assume, for me these doesn't, so I need to know if this is my configuration or common problem
<iPoRn> and all the usb drives, it mount with really strange names
<mahfiaz> good, today's (or yesterdays) update fixed the mounting problem, now it works fine
<mahfiaz> but nm-applet still shows "Networkmanager is not working"
<mahfiaz> NetworkManager --no-daemon exits with   Error: 'Connection ":1.801" is not allowed to own the service "org.freedesktop.NetworkManager" due to security policies in the configuration file'
<mahfiaz> any clue about this file?
<iPoRn> not really
<BluesKaj> mahfiaz, try Wicd ..it replaces network manager and works well on both wifi and eth0
<mahfiaz> BluesKaj, thanks for your suggestion
<mahfiaz> I am aware of wicd, which works really well compared to networkmanager
<mahfiaz> but I still prefer NM, only the number of strange and unbeliveable errors it has had and still has, is beyond me (my problem is configuratio mistake of udev)
<BluesKaj> network manager is known to have stability inability to retain settings, probs
<alanbell> I am also having trouble with network manager, but I want to stick with it
<mahfiaz> alanbell, do you have the same problem?
<alanbell> My wireless broke moving from Intrepid to Jaunty
<alanbell> RT2500 PCI
<alanbell> and I was using an Orange mobile broadband dongle
<mahfiaz> and it works from cli?
<alanbell> and Jaunty to karmic broke that
<alanbell> no the RT2500 is broken from cli
<alanbell> iwlist wlan0 scan returns no results
<alanbell> but the mobile broadband thing is nw
<alanbell> new rather
<alanbell> the hso driver is loading
<alanbell> it creates /dev/ttyHS0 etc
<alanbell> but NM won't manage it
<BluesKaj> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<alanbell> that could be securities or something maybe?
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo::: hola
<BUGabundo> boas noites
<BUGabundo> ola billybigrigger
<BUGabundo> has any one had trouble with nvidia and -31?
<billybigrigger> you running the rc .31?
<BUGabundo> mine aint starting
<BUGabundo> just checked and seems I have a few module updates
<billybigrigger> i think there was a fix for .31 rc1
<billybigrigger> but i think nvidia is still borked in it
<billybigrigger> what nvidia driver?
<billybigrigger> 185.?????
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: -30! can't use nvidia on -31
<billybigrigger> nvidia 185.18.14-0ubuntu2 should work fine with .31
<BUGabundo> let me finish updates
<billybigrigger> yeah, im gonna give .31 a spin
<billybigrigger> brb
<billybigrigger> just finished my 185.18 update
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo:::
<billybigrigger> nvidia-glx-180:
<billybigrigger>   Installed: 185.18.14-0ubuntu2
<billybigrigger> 2.6.31-020631rc1-generic
<billybigrigger> all good here
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 185.18.14-0ubuntu1
<BUGabundo>   Candidate: 185.18.14-0ubuntu2
<BUGabundo>  
<BUGabundo> guess I need updates!
<billybigrigger> yeah, haven't come down your pipe yet?
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo::: do you know how i can view more info on a package thats being held back?
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: aptitude why PACKAGE
<billybigrigger> i see there's a new linux-image-generic and headers being held back
<billybigrigger> looks like .30-10 though
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: $ sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo::: you have any idea why dkms can't install my vbox networking module?
<billybigrigger> vboxnetflt (2.2.4): Installing module.
<billybigrigger> .......(bad exit status: 10)
<billybigrigger>   Build failed.  Installation skipped.
<billybigrigger> piss sorry for the flood
<RAOF> billybigrigger: I'd guess that the vbox module can't build against the new kernel.
<kenyon> billybigrigger: you have linux-headers installed?
<RAOF>  /var/lib/dkms/$STUFF/make.log often has details
<billybigrigger> yeah
<billybigrigger> RAOF::: cool, will check that out
<billybigrigger> http://pastebin.com/f7e5ef77a
<RAOF> Yeah, looks like the virtualbox guys will need to update their kernel module.
#ubuntu+1 2009-07-03
<NetLarIrvine> I tried to install Karmic, but it just goes to tty, is x server not ready yet?
<NetLarIrvine> I just downloaded the iso and tried to install from dvd
<BUGabundo> NetLarIrvine: humm prob a miss match between kernel .31 and your GPU driver not yet available
<NetLarIrvine> bummer
<NetLarIrvine> So no way to get into x server then?
<ikonia> NetLarIrvine: what video card do you have ?
<NetLarIrvine> nvidia 8200
<NetLarIrvine> g force
<ikonia> NetLarIrvine: you could also use the vesa driver
<BUGabundo> NetLarIrvine: you can rsync the next DVD and it should be fixed
<BUGabundo> or use the low resolution mode, and update for the missing modules
<BUGabundo> they just hit the repo
<BUGabundo> so you had just the worse luck on the DVD image
<NetLarIrvine> how do i rsync to the DVD
<NetLarIrvine> You mean burn a new one?
<NetLarIrvine> BuGabundo: it does not give me the option to use low resolution mode
<BUGabundo> NetLarIrvine: with rsync I can just download the missing packages for your iso
<BUGabundo> BUT, yes you may need to burn a new DVD
<BUGabundo> or put it on an USB flash pen
<NetLarIrvine> k lost here, how can I add to the iso for the missing packages
<NetLarIrvine> Maybe I am not ready to be helping with testing on Karmic
<BUGabundo> a sec please
<NetLarIrvine> I am such a NoOb
<BUGabundo> rsync -vvhhP --stats rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/dvd/current/karmic-dvd-i386.iso
<BUGabundo> if you run this from where u have the dvd image
<BUGabundo> it should coplete it
<BUGabundo> but remember, DVDs are only built every 3 days
<BUGabundo> while CDs are daily
<NetLarIrvine> ok, let me try that
<NetLarIrvine> Well it did something , not sure anything happened
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> nothing will
<BUGabundo> since you should have the SAME dvd iamge
<NetLarIrvine> It did not change the iso image?
<BUGabundo> if it is the same NO
<NetLarIrvine> ahh
<NetLarIrvine> Well I just downloaded it today
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> I said it takes 3 days
<NetLarIrvine> For updates
<NetLarIrvine> Ok, I get it now, sorry
<NetLarIrvine> So for now, there is nothing I can do about installing Karmic
<BUGabundo> humm low resolution *should* work
<NetLarIrvine> It did not even give me the option of going into low res mode
<BUGabundo> cwillu: ping are you here? can you help NetLarIrvine ?
<Alpha7> can someone help me my hard drive partation is mess up and its suppose to be two partations only    heres my remote desktop access vnc://ASUS.local::5900
<Tekno> :D
<NetLarIrvine> Ok, well I am on the Install or Live screen, is there something I can do from here?
<NetLarIrvine> Maybe use Safe Graphics Mode?
<BUGabundo> maybe
<NetLarIrvine> Trying it now, lets see
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo::: you get your nvidia working with 2.6.31?
<NetLarIrvine> Hey my problem too?
<billybigrigger> and whats your problem?
<NetLarIrvine> I am trying to get it to work in graphics safe mode
<NetLarIrvine> I am trying just to install
<billybigrigger> have you tried the livecd?
<NetLarIrvine> I am using it now
<NetLarIrvine> But installing on a seperate partition
<instructor> Anyone else have X hangs?
<billybigrigger> so your livecd won't install?
<NetLarIrvine> Well went right to installing it, i am in middle of process now
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: haven't rebooted yet
<billybigrigger> NetLarIrvine::: so whats the problem?
<billybigrigger> your install is working yes?
<NetLarIrvine> Well I tried a regular install, it only went to tty
<instructor> BUGabundo: You are the most prolific user of identi.ca ?
<NetLarIrvine> So now I am trying to do a install in safe graphics mode
<BUGabundo> instructor: :)
<BUGabundo> #1
<NetLarIrvine> BUGabundo so far so good
<NetLarIrvine> Not sure yet if I have mess up the partitions
<NetLarIrvine> it got hung up right in middle of the partition process, had to start over
<NetLarIrvine> This is just an experiment box anyway, So I can just start over
<NetLarIrvine> I just want to learn
<BUGabundo> NetLarIrvine: eheh
<BUGabundo> and remember to file bugs too
<BUGabundo> instructor: you up there? ping me
<NetLarIrvine> yes i know that
<NetLarIrvine> I am going to try to the right things
<instructor> BUGabundo: upwhere?
<instructor> Yes I'm awake
<BUGabundo> instructor: identic
<instructor> ah right
<instructor> BUGabundo: Pung
<BUGabundo> LOL
 * BUGabundo caminha
<Zorix> Does anyone know which is tha latest working daily live cd for Kubuntu ?
<Zorix> The installer crashes after partitioning the disk.
<billybigrigger> hmm
<billybigrigger> NetLarIrvine::: was having a similar problem i think during install
<billybigrigger> <NetLarIrvine> it got hung up right in middle of the partition process, had to start over
<pushrax> hi all. where does the source of the kernel sit on the dir map?
<pushrax> I want apply a patch
<pushrax> I want apply a patch called "net-remove-COMPAT_NET_DEV_OPS.patch"
<pushrax> anyone?
<Zorix> billybigrigger,  I might just try the NetInstall
<Zorix> should be /usr/src
<pushrax> Zorix: thx. checking now
<Zorix> probably isnt there by default... but I havent built a kernel in Ubuntu so I dont know for sure
<Zorix> pushrax,  Is that patch for intel NIC?
<Zorix> It might be in the recent kernel patch that Ubuntu released either today or yesterday
<pushrax> Zorix: not totally sure, but it said to remove obsolete networking api's
<pushrax> I'm fairly new to this patching thingy.  I can see that I need to some how symbolic link the patch directories tot he new kernel dir
<pushrax> Virtualbox wont work on latest kernel otherwise
<pushrax> brb
<Zorix> oh
<Zorix> supposed to support 2.6.31 I read
<billybigrigger> vbox 3.0 supports .31
<billybigrigger> 2.2 doesn't
<pushrax> pl thanks.  will look into upgrading to vb3
<billybigrigger> not in repos yet
<pushrax> k
<billybigrigger> well you can go ahead and install it outside of repos, just don't let bugabundo know
<billybigrigger> :P he gets offended when you install software outside of the repos :P
<pushrax> hehee
<billybigrigger> which makes sense though, in a dev cycle, you should test bugs for ubuntu's repos, as you won't be able to file bugs against a package that's not inside of repos i don't think, you'd have to file to vbox itself
<billybigrigger> if gdm was built 10 hours ago how come its still being held back for me?
<billybigrigger> gdm:
<billybigrigger>   Installed: 2.20.10-0ubuntu5
<billybigrigger>   Candidate: 2.26.1-0ubuntu1
<billybigrigger> anyone having problems with the new kernel and gspca?
<billybigrigger> webcam problems
<billybigrigger> ?
<billybigrigger> i know it worked yesterday and after upgrading to 2.6.31 today i get this while doing $ tail -f /var/log/syslog
<billybigrigger> Jul  2 19:31:39 cabo kernel: [11502.374422] gspca: usb_submit_urb [0] err -28
<billybigrigger> Jul  2 19:31:39 cabo kernel: [11502.398542] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: leak ed ffff88003781f2d0 (#81) state 2
<pushrax> I don't run cams myself.
<RAOF> billybigrigger: Because it breaks ubunut-desktop.
<billybigrigger> gdm?
<RAOF> billybigrigger: yes.
<NetLarIrvine> Well just found out one thing
<NetLarIrvine> You cannot seem to install Karmic and have it work as a dual boot
<NetLarIrvine> I installed Jaunty and then installed Karmic, and now only Karmic is on the Grub list
<NetLarIrvine> Can I do bug fixes and get involved with Jaunty?
<billybigrigger> dual booting what?
<billybigrigger> actually it don't matter
<billybigrigger> try this....
<billybigrigger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Dual-booting
<billybigrigger> $ sudo apt-get install --reinstall libdebian-installer4
<billybigrigger> $ sudo os-prober
<billybigrigger> $ sudo update-grub
<NetLarIrvine> Well I was thinking of just doing it in vm now
<NetLarIrvine> like virtual box
<NetLarIrvine> That way, if it goes wrong, I would just reinstall on the vm
<billybigrigger> ya i tried that
<billybigrigger> i barely use the vm anymore
<NetLarIrvine> why not
<billybigrigger> i find it easier to test things on the machine i use constantly
<NetLarIrvine> ahhh
<billybigrigger> well i dont run irc, empathy, music player/video player in the vm
<billybigrigger> no point of running a development release if you never use it to find bugs :P
<NetLarIrvine> Yea but I could put Karmic on there to do testing only
<NetLarIrvine> oh ok, I see your point
<billybigrigger> i use it if there's a known show stopping bug
<NetLarIrvine> But there are still bugs in Jaunty to work out too right?
<billybigrigger> and i'll upgrade the vm and get it sorted before i upgrade my host
<alkisg> Hi, I'm just trying to update karmic and I'm getting "the following packages will be removed: fast-user-switch-applet ubuntu-desktop". I guess I shouldn't update, right?
<alkisg> (it also says that some other packages, like the kernel and the nvidia drivers, will be updated)
<cprxmm7> Where is OpenOffice installed by default?
<SwedeMike> dpkg -L openoffice.org-core
<papul> if i upgrade to karmic through update manager can i degrade?
<SwedeMike> no.
<papul> ok
<alkisg> Appareantly, updating gdm also uninstalls ubuntu-desktop and fast-user-switch-applet.
<alkisg> Did the usplash just went away in the latest Karmic update?
<DanaG> oh yeah, still no keycode>255 support on the xinput2 PPA.
<scream> I downloaded the alpha2 desktop cd and it boots up a "boot:" prompt.
<scream> o.O
<bushwakko> root@workwakko:~# /etc/init.d/kdm-kde4 start
<bushwakko> Starting K Display Manager: kdm-kde4start-stop-daemon: stat /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kdm: No such file or directory (No such file or directory)
<bushwakko> anyone know how to fix this?
<Zorael> bushwakko: Um, since Hardy (I think) kdm-kde4 *replaced* kdm, so the proper call should be /etc/init.d/kdm start, which should in turn start /usr/bin/kdm
<bushwakko> ok
<bushwakko> so kdm-kde4 should be deleted?
<bushwakko> but kdm doesn't seem to be able to start kde4
<melvin_> Hi. I'm using Karmic. for me its impossible to resume to gnome session. The gnome-screensaver doesn't accept my password. I tryed it several times. the only way back in is to kill the screensaver. any ideas?
<bushwakko> I have to sudo -s and do startx
<Zorael> bushwakko: well, I'd try to reinstall kdm and see what happens. That's the iffy thing with upgrading, things get superseded and you're stuck with the old stuff
<Zorael> bushwakko: sudo aptitude reinstall kdm
<bushwakko> how do I get ps to linewrap btw?
<Hew> Any news on when firefox-3.5 becomes default for Karmic?
<jadez03> I vote for that.
<jadez03> Encourage webdesigners to use the new open media standards
<jadez03> :D
<DanaG> heh, best motherboard name ever:
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/346505
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 346505 in linux "[To Be Filled By O.E.M. To Be Filled By O.E.M.] suspend/resume failure [non-free: nvidia]" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<DanaG> yeah... that's the DMI data in that tag.
<yofel_> bad QA department o.O
<dupondje> still no nouveau driver for 2.6.31 ?
<DanaG> bug 240553
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240553 in linux "evbug.c spams logs and causes high system loads" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240553
<DanaG> Nobody seems to have noticed that this is also a SECURITY FLAW.
<DanaG> ... just like having a world-readable keylogger.
<jadez03> explain
<DanaG> evbug spews lots of lines giving every keycode you press.
<jadez03> :O
<DanaG> Check your own dmesg to see if you have "evbug" lines.
<DanaG> Basically, it's a keycode debugger thingy... but should never be automatically loaded.  Ever.
<DanaG> Oh, and i915 is randomly loading, even though I don't have any such hardware.
<DanaG> argh, 2.6.31 kernel removed find_task_by_vpid symbol that fglrx needs.
<DanaG> and xinput2 PPA has missing symbol DPMSEnabledSwitch
<BluesKaj> 'morning
<TheFuzzball> How do I get fglrx working in 9.10?
<DanaG> goddamn Intel driver keeps randomly loading, and getting in the way of fglrx!
<DanaG> I don't HAVE an Intel video chip!
<DanaG> wow... apparently my Karmic was 32-bit... and I thought it was a 64-bit partition.
<DanaG> Damn.
<DanaG> I must've used the wrong CD.
<bushwakko> My screen is wrongly recognized with the 2.6.31 kernel, I now get wrong native res and the max res is 1280x1024 while it should be 1600x1200
<bushwakko> Zorael: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/394492 <-- seems to be related to this
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 394492 in linux "2.6.31 KMS fails to use correct resolution" [Undecided,New]
<bushwakko> Zorael: sorry, that was't specifically for you
<bushwakko> anyone know if there is a kernel-build with this patched available somewhere?
<DanaG> bushwakko: same thing happened for me on an Intel chip: used a mode that the monitor can't handle, though.
<DanaG> oh, and separate issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/268863
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 268863 in grub-installer "Ubuntu doesn't install on bootable SD-card" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<oldude67> after doing a partial upgrade it asks if you want to keep or remove certain packages is it ok to keep them?
<oldude67> cause it is asking for a reboot and i fear i may have fubar'd the system... :0/o
<JMFTheVCI> does anyone know where the equivalent of /usr/sbin/gsmsetup has gone to in Karmic?
<JMFTheVCI> /usr/sbin/gdmsetup (sorry)
<oldude67> great no fubar...yeah..:D
<robin0800> can't enable desktop effects now after todays updates
<oldude67> running intel celeron 2.4 with intel board and desktop effects still able to use after todays updates keeping old files.
<oldude67> just to let everyone know..
<robin0800> oldude67: think partial update removed gdm not realy sure why
<oldude67> yes it did, and killed splash screen
<oldude67> went back to oxygen
<oldude67> as far as desktop effects, i still have them running like explosion and such.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Heya all
<Le-Chuck_ITA> In karmic, whenever I log in, the panels do not appear, instead I see the disk spinning indefinitely; if I "killall gnome-panel" then it is restarted correctly and the disk spinning stops. Did this happen to some of you?
<JMFTheVCI> Where has gdmsetup gone to in Karmic? It was part of GDM. I have just had a load of updates and it has given me a very annoing login window where I have to select myself and then complains about the gdm-simple-greeter.
<oldude67> yup thats 3 of us now.
<JMFTheVCI> olddude67: does that mean that gdm is screwed for the timebeing?
<oldude67> well not sure if it is for everyone, but atleast a few of us it is.
 * maxb says "me too" on the gdm-simple-greeter session spurious popup
<JMFTheVCI> bother!
<oldude67> had more updates to add but update mangager is being stupid.
<JMFTheVCI> do you guys have gdmsetup (normally in /usr/sbin ?
<oldude67> ya mine is as simple as it comes...
<maxb> gdmsetup has gone away upstream, and they haven't written a replacement yet
<Le-Chuck_ITA> JMFTheVCI: I have it
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ah
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok
<JMFTheVCI> so are we stuck with this annoying login window instead of the nice one? Is there a way to change the login window without gdmsetup?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> JMFTheVCI: you could try installing gdmsetup from jaunty
<JMFTheVCI> I'll give it a go.
<JMFTheVCI> Nope. Says it can't communicate with Gnome Display Manager.
<BluesKaj> hmm, FF3.5 installs as a seperate browser ..doesn't see any of the settings, bookmarks or extns on FF3.0
<yofel> BluesKaj: it should copy the profile of 3.0 into a seperate folder for 3.5 afaik - check the contents of .mozilla/
<BluesKaj> yofel, it's located in /usr/share/app-install/desktop/firefox-3.5.desktop
<BluesKaj> so it's not installed
<debfx> when will firefox 3.5 be branded as firefox (instead of shiretoko)?
<yofel> BluesKaj: what has the .desktop file of 3.5 to do with the profile?
<elky> debfx, when it's actually released, rather than in alpha/beta/whatever
<BluesKaj> yofel, that's what Im asking , kind of strange to me
<debfx> elky: huh, it's already released
<BluesKaj> I think it might have imported my profile finally ..not sure
<debfx> and the version in ubuntu is already at 3.5 final but still has the development branding
<yofel> BluesKaj: shiroteko should copy the 3.0 profile from ~/.mozilla/firefox to ~/.mozilla/firefox-3.5 on first start so that you can use 3.0 without getting your profile messed up by 3.5
<BluesKaj> when i lauch from the panel I'm srill getting the old FF3.0
<yofel> ok, that shouldn't happen o.O
<yofel> hm, when I launch shiroteko here I get 3.5 and not 3.0
<BluesKaj> and from the kicker menu as well
<BluesKaj> I see the settings have transferred to 3.5 now , but 3.5 isn't located in the kicker menu ..guess i have to move it and get rid of 3.0
<yofel> BluesKaj: here the launcher for 3.5 is called 'Shiroteko Web Browser' and not firefox-3.5
<BluesKaj> it finally shows up as 'Shiroteko Web Browser' in the kicker
<solarion> is anyone else having pain today?
<BluesKaj> in the cli : sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser  shows it as firefox - /usr/bin/firefox-3.5
<solarion> e.g. getting kicked out of the session randomly, and gdm problems?
<BluesKaj> solarion, yeah, plasma keeps crasshing and recovering every 10 mins or so here
<yofel> I don't get kicked out at all
<solarion> :(
<solarion> I can't find any errors anywhere to figure out what's breaking
<yofel> solarion: Xorg.0.log/
<solarion> yofel: is of no help
<yofel> :(
<solarion> besides, it'd be /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old, because X restarts
<charlie-tca> Haven't done todays updates yet here
<charlie-tca> ~/.xsession-errors log got anything?
<solarion> looks like stuff freaking out that X disappeared
<solarion> XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0.0" after 18852 requests (18851 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<solarion> that's the first X-related message
<charlie-tca> hmmm, seems like 18000 requests should be running out of memory maybe?
<charlie-tca> Are you sure X is starting at all?
<solarion> Is what I'm using to talk to you right now, so yes. :)
<charlie-tca> oh :-)
<solarion> is perhaps DPMS-related
<solarion> hmm, there's a drm update; perhaps that'll fix it
<derekS> hey guys. i am not sure how to describe my issue for a bug ticket. Not sure if its reported or not. Basically, my soundcard makes my system make this loud "click" everytime I open an application thats using sound, or close one. This is using most up-to-date karmic. Has anyone seen this before? Can anyone help me put it in more technical terms :)
<mbeierl> quick q: anyone know if kerberos support for cifs is going into karmic?
<BluesKaj> derekS, open systemsettings/notifications/player settings tab, choose "no audio output"
<derekS> BluesKaj: "systemsettings"? in gnome?
<BluesKaj> derek well this is kubuntu , maybe the ppl at #ubuntu can help you , gnome settings are different than kde
<BluesKaj> derekS, see the post above
<derekS> BluesKaj: this is ubuntu+1 :)
<Tekno> :D:D
<BluesKaj> oops sry , can't keep track of my chats :)
 * BluesKaj backs off  and has lunch
<Daskreech> :-D
<mariuz> anyone with mysql issues ? trying to overwrite `/usr/sbin/mysqld', which is also in package mysql-server-core-5.1
<holzmodem> hi, could someone confirm that karmic does not load a custom DSDT thru initramfs?
<EagleScreen> hi
<EagleScreen> i am probing karmic with KDE
<EagleScreen> my user is not in sudoers so i canot use sudo or kdesudo
<JMFTheVCI> exit
<penguin42> Is there any investigation as tot the gtk+ problem in current Karmic?
<holzmodem> could someone confirm that karmic does not load custom DSDT.aml ?
<scream> The alpha2 iso does not boot on my virtual, or a physical machine.  It goes to the boot: prompt
<charlie-tca> scream: try the latest daily image, then.
<charlie-tca> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<BUGabundo> hey
<BUGabundo> any one has two volume applets?
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Nope, just the one
<BUGabundo> strange
<BUGabundo> I have the old and the new one
<BUGabundo> darn
<penguin42> I'm about a week or so behind though; because of the gtk+2 bug I've had to roll it back to 2.17.0 and it's stopping anything else from upgrading
<BUGabundo> ahhhh
<penguin42> it's a bit of a pita bug
<derekS> I found a weird issue that when I try to play movies with totem-gstreamer, the colors are messed up. i looked on launchpad, saw no bugs, anyone else notice it?
<BUGabundo> derekS: nvidia?
<derekS> BUGabundo: ya
<BUGabundo> its HUE set to -1000
<derekS> BUGabundo: how do i know/
<BUGabundo> start nvidia and set HUE to 0
<BUGabundo> derekS:  I have the same bug on every movie I start
<BUGabundo> not sure if it is reported
<derekS> BUGabundo: nvidia-settings?
<BUGabundo> but if it isn't I'll do it! I'm very low on my bug quote this cycle :)
<BUGabundo> cwillu: do you have a bug for this?
<BUGabundo> derekS: yes
<derekS> BUGabundo: do you use twinview or xinerama?
<BUGabundo> err
<BUGabundo> I don't know! LOL have to check
<BUGabundo> I'm now on single mon
<derekS> BUGabundo: where are the hue settings? i can't find it :)
<derekS> nm found it
<derekS> :)
<BUGabundo> xserver xvideo settings
<derekS> yeah found it
<derekS> BUGabundo: that worked
<derekS> weird
<BUGabundo> derekS: only prob: you need to do that EVERY time you start a video
<BUGabundo> :((((
<derekS> HAHA
<BUGabundo> let me file that
 * BUGabundo does $ ubuntu-bug nvidia-glx-180
<BluesKaj> now that FF3.5 is my default browser any tips on getting it to link to the web from thunderbird , there's no "network.protocol-handler.app.http" default in about:config in thunderbird edit/prefernces.
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: what does alternatives say?
<BluesKaj> im thru with fooling around with kmail's quirks
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> kmail?
<BUGabundo> then you need systemsettings
<BluesKaj> I'm not going with kmail
<BluesKaj> i need to edit thunderbird , but the latest version doesn't seem to have a default brwser setting
<penguin42> I think this is a systemwide-ism for default browser that's doing it
<penguin42> (Is anyone else finding the 3.5 a bit sluggish compared with 3.0 on URL entry and lookup of the history?)
<BluesKaj> the global settings aren't working in thunderbird penguin42
<penguin42> oh, unfortunate
<BluesKaj> yeah, it's not as fast as I thought it should be
<BUGabundo> trying a crazy thing: NM trunk 0.8 alpha woot. if I crash and burn, blame @asac
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, what can alternatives do for my prob ?
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: ask on #ubuntu-mozillateam
<BUGabundo> penguin42: that's galternatives
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: what does alternatives say?
<BluesKaj> I have the alternitives gui up , but i don't see any firefox or thunderbird options
<BluesKaj> bbiab , gotta check the postbox
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: Duh!! x-www
<rleeds> Anyone else have a problem with their usb mouse going idle and being disabled really quickly?
<BUGabundo> nope
<rleeds> Hmm
<penguin42> not had that; I do seem to have gained a problem with a keyboard (PS/2 on a USB converter) not starting up at power on - I have to unplug it and plug it back in
<rleeds> Where should I start looking for the cause of this mouse problem? Is there some acpi thing that might be aggresively powering down my usb devices?
<penguin42> rleeds: Do you see any messages in dmesg when it goes?
<rleeds> penguin42, nope
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo,alternatives x-www browser = /usr/bin/firefox3.5
<penguin42> rleeds: Does it still show up in lsusb ?
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: something like that! I just use galternatives
<rleeds> penguin42, simpling running lsusb wakes it up again.
<rleeds> so yes
<penguin42> wacky
<rleeds> yes..it is. It's approximately 3 seconds after I stop moving it until the light goes off and I need to click in order for it to come alive again. Running lsusb does the trick.
<rleeds> I wonder if it's a hardware problem with my mouse?
<penguin42> it could be - what type is it?
<rleeds> basic logitech wheel mouse
<penguin42> odd, what else you got plugged in to the USB port?
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, what's the option for email app default in alternatives ?
<rleeds> a hub with attached sound card and a keyboard...I'l try unplugging them
<penguin42> rleeds: Is it a powered hub?
<rleeds> penguin42, it has a power plug, but I don't use it powered
<rleeds> the mouse is plugged in directly
<rleeds> huh...plugging it into the hub fixes the problem
<penguin42> I wonder if it doesn't have a great idea about the amount of power avilable
<rleeds> penguin42, actually...unplugging it and plugging it back into the laptop directly fixed it too.
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: I don't understand the question
<rleeds> penguin42, heh...oh well. I guess I have no problem.
<rleeds> next question...did gdmsetup disappear?
<BUGabundo> dinner and a reboot
<BUGabundo> bbl
<BUGabundo> I hop
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, the email alternative
<billybigrigger> hey all
<casinaroyale> My sound behaves absolutely weirdly in Karmic
<casinaroyale> I run pulseaudio
<penguin42> define weirdly
<casinaroyale> if I reduce the volume, it seems to increase
<penguin42> oh - that is weird
<casinaroyale> if I reduce the volume below half, I get static
<penguin42> If I mute I get static
<casinaroyale> Rhythmbox plays for a while, and suddenly starts giving static
<casinaroyale> ya, its really weird
<penguin42> I've seen that one before (in Jaunty)
<casinaroyale> There was a tutorial in ubuntu forums to configure pulseaudio in Jaunty. I had followed that and configured it.
<casinaroyale> It seems to crash completely unpredictably
<penguin42> casinaroyale: There seems to be a whole bunch of sound issues that are causing lots of people problems - it's why I gave up on Jaunty - although Karmic gives me much more of a mix of problems :-)
<casinaroyale> penguin42: You gave up Jaunty for Karmic?
<penguin42> yes
<casinaroyale> Me too. Doesnt seem to improve the things anyway :)
<penguin42> no :-(
<penguin42> I know there is alot of work going on trying to nail the audio issues though - in the mean time it's a bit of a PITA
<casinaroyale> whats PITA?
<penguin42> Pain-In-The-A....
<casinaroyale> haha
<casinaroyale> BTW Is there anyway, we can report these issues, with a trace or something?
<penguin42> casinaroyale: One thing that helped me was to change the default-sample-rate in /etc/pulse/daemon.conf to 48000 rather than 44100 (I think my card prefers 48k) - don't know if it would help you
<casinaroyale> penguin42: Were you randomly tweaking around?
<penguin42> casinaroyale: If you think it's appropriate then bug 345627 might be relavent
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345627 in linux "Crackling / scratching noise using Pulseaudio" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345627
<penguin42> but there are a bunch of similar bugs - and I don't believe that's a fix
<casinaroyale> penguin42: Is your clock also behaving weirdly?
<penguin42> not that I've noticed - but I have had a couple of weird cases where the machine screen blanked (came back when I hit space) - which made me wonder if there was a time problem - what you seeing ?
<casinaroyale> My time changes to some random some time, everytime I boot
<casinaroyale> Even if I set it to the right time
<penguin42> oh that's wacky
<casinaroyale> ubuntu has become PITA lately
<casinaroyale> especially with Karmic
<casinaroyale> :P
<penguin42> well Karmic is very early - it's meant to be buggy!
<penguin42> although tbh I wouldn't mind a release which is almost entirely bug fixes
<billybigrigger> anyone here using a webcam? with the new 2.6.31 kernel?
<ubuntu> I've been trying to install the July 2nd nightly build of Kubuntu, but, i'm getting errors in /usr/share/ubiquity/install.py after formatting takes place. Anyone else seen this?
<billybigrigger> yes
<billybigrigger> lots of people
<casinaroyale> penguin42: Looks like the time problem is solved by an update today :)
<ubuntu> is there a fix?
<penguin42> cool
<casinaroyale> How to be an official tester for Karmic?
<Daskreech> casinaroyale: Install it
<enix> or is there an ongoing discussion with regard to the kubuntu installer issue?
<casinaroyale> Daskreech: Installed it. Now what?
<Daskreech> test
<Daskreech> then  make the testing official :)
<casinaroyale> Daskreech: I have been facing a lot of problems with it. I would love to be able to report
<casinaroyale> How to make testing official?
<Daskreech> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hey, who said the new gdm is ugly! It's wonderful!
<casinaroyale> Daskreech:  Do I have to register at launchpad for that?
<Daskreech> casinaroyale: yessir
<Daskreech> or mam >_>
<casinaroyale> :)
<billybigrigger> boogoboondoooo!!!
<BUGabundo> bailybrgigorrr
<BUGabundo> can't report the nvidia bug :((
<BUGabundo> apport fails to send to LP
<penguin42> why?
<billybigrigger> i've been having problems trying to file a a bug against .31
<BUGabundo> penguin42: refuses to open Firefox
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo::: what kernel?
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Disagreement with ff3.5?
<billybigrigger> and whats your prob again? im rockin pretty solid over here with 185.18.14 and the new 2.6.31 kernel
<BUGabundo> -31
<BUGabundo> penguin42: 3.6
<billybigrigger> 2.6.31-1-generic???
<billybigrigger> x86_64???
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: videos have HUE at -1000
<BUGabundo> 64bits
<billybigrigger> oh ya THAT bug
<billybigrigger> :P PITA
<BUGabundo> is it on lp?
<billybigrigger> well if i look in nvidia xserver settings my hue is at 0
<billybigrigger> but in vlc its -1000
<billybigrigger> no, im getting it too, i thought you were having problems compiling nvidia with the new kernel
<BUGabundo> at least 4 ppl reported it here
<billybigrigger> ya i've seen a few peeps
<BUGabundo> damn slow network
<billybigrigger> same with the daily kubuntu builds not getting past partitioning on installs
<BUGabundo> guess I'll have to use my 3G dongle
<billybigrigger> i don't think anyone's reported that one yet
<BUGabundo> uploading at 1k
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: ahahah better let a friend know! he was going to install it tonight
<penguin42> Had a really wacky X crash last week - whole screen collapsed in a set of flashing horizontal blocks
<billybigrigger> A2 cd/dvd's are good afiak
<billybigrigger> aren't they?
<billybigrigger> just upgrade from them, no need to get the daily
<billybigrigger> penguin42::: too much acid it sounds like
<penguin42> billybigrigger: Yeh
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: but dailies are soooo guud
<BUGabundo> heh
<billybigrigger> i can honestly say i've never tried a daily
<oldude67> how do i switch from gdm to kdm now that gdm is hosed?
<casinaroyale> Ubuntu has not updated the name of a city (Kolkata). It still appears to have the old name(Calcutta) in my clock
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<penguin42> is there anyway I can persuade apt to upgrade some packages even though there is a broken package installed without removing it?
<BUGabundo> I tried way too many
<BUGabundo> even this laptop was installed 14 months ago with 8.04 daily
<BUGabundo> oldude67: it is ??
<BUGabundo> oldude67: $ sudo dpkg--reconfigure kdm
<oldude67> mine is after todays update
<BUGabundo> oldude67: $ sudo dpkg --reconfigure kdm
<BUGabundo> mine is working
<oldude67> ty
<BUGabundo> just loggein twice
<BUGabundo> penguin42: what does aptitude say?
<billybigrigger> gdm is g2g here
<BUGabundo> and yes, --force
<penguin42> BUGabundo: It tells me that gitk and libgtk2.0-bin are broken; I know that and accept that but it means I can't update anything else
<BUGabundo> penguin42: aptitude will NOT break your system
<BUGabundo> unlike UM
<BUGabundo> or synaptic
<penguin42> BUGabundo: My problem is I don't want it to fix gitk or libgtk2.0-bin either
<oldude67> ah new update hosed my libpannel-applet. configuring it now see if it will work/
<BUGabundo> nvidia apport report upload at 2%
<BUGabundo> woot
<SeveredCross> Argh.
<SeveredCross> I wonder if anyone's filed a 100papercuts bug about requiring a password to unmount CD's in Karmic.
<SeveredCross> Fucking DeviceKti.
<penguin42> BUGabundo: My problem is that the gitk package is broken - so I forced it (and it works) - I don't want it to unstall it; and the gtk2 packages crash stuff, so I put the older versions in - but that brakes some dependencies
<BUGabundo> !language SeveredCross
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BUGabundo> !language | SeveredCross
<ubottu> SeveredCross: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<penguin42> SeveredCross: DeviceKit was working well for me a couple of weeks ago
<BUGabundo> penguin42: why not use ALL at current version?
<SeveredCross> penguin42: It's required me to enter my password to unmount CD's since day one. :|
<BUGabundo> don't see anyone else complainng
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Because the current versions are broken
<BUGabundo> SeveredCross: yeah lots of bugs with devicekit
<BUGabundo> SeveredCross: cd, usb devices, even CPU scalling
<BUGabundo> penguin42: for whom?
<penguin42> devicekit disks was doing wonderful things ~2 weeks ago - it was letting me mount my crypt directory through the gui for the first time
<penguin42> BUGabundo: See bug 391398
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391398 in gtk+2.0 "Applications segfault with gtk+ version 2.17.2 when selecting listbox values" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391398
<SeveredCross> All that stuff works fine, but unmount disks doesn't.
<SeveredCross> I'm considering hotkeying running eject and making eject suid root so I don't need to run it w/ sudo.
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Can you tell me what version of libgtk2.0-0 you have? Are you running 64bit or 32?
<BUGabundo> 64 bits
<BUGabundo> !info libgtk2.0-0
<ubottu> libgtk2.0-0 (source: gtk+2.0): The GTK+ graphical user interface library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.17.2-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 2413 kB, installed size 6120 kB
<BUGabundo> penguin42:   Installed: 2.17.2-0ubuntu2
<penguin42> ok, thanks
<penguin42> yeh that's the one that caused me problems - I suspect it only does it for some depending on some other piece of config - but as you can see there are quite a few people hitting that
<BUGabundo> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Karmic Koala (9.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<BUGabundo> can you guys confirm Kubuntu instaler broken ??
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: ^^^^^^^^^
<billybigrigger> i can't
<billybigrigger> there's been lots of problems
 * penguin42 hasn't tried a fresh install
<billybigrigger> just going by word of mouth
 * BUGabundo joins penguin42, with a 18 old alpha install
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: no LP bug?
<billybigrigger> i don't think anyones filed it, no
<ubuntu> i can confirm the kubuntu installer is broker
<ubuntu> broken
<BUGabundo> ok ubuntulog
<BUGabundo> he left
<billybigrigger> haha
<billybigrigger> see
<billybigrigger> i've seen lots of people complain about it, no one reports it though
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> I'll let my friend crash and burn
<oldude67> seen lots of people complain about what?
<BUGabundo> he uses Mac
<BUGabundo> btw any idea what to do with grub to install k/ubuntu on external usb disc on Mac???
<oldude67> ok dumb question why did the update today get rid of my gnome desktop all together i had to reinstall it.
<BUGabundo> oldude67: how did you upgrade?
<oldude67> bugabundo sudo apt-get update
<BUGabundo> oldude67: that only refreshs apt DB
<BUGabundo> dist-upgrade is the one you need
<BUGabundo> better yet; Update-manager
<BUGabundo> or aptitude
<BUGabundo> oldude67: please pastebin apt logs
<BUGabundo> or is it dpkg? I never know
<oldude67> so i should of used sudo aptitude Update-manager?
<BUGabundo> NO
<oldude67> ok
<BUGabundo> System->administration->Update Manager
<BUGabundo> OR
<BUGabundo> $ sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitute safe-upgrade
<oldude67> ah ok , well that will keep me from fubarring it again..ty
<lwells> Guess cant download karmic right now?
<oldude67> get out handy dandy dumb things not to do again notebook and right this down..ugh:(
<guntbert> lwells: why not?
<lwells> i tried the link to it, not working right now
<BUGabundo> lwells: why?
<BUGabundo> oldude67: ppl have to learn some how
<lwells> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha1#Download%20Alpha%201
<BUGabundo> but that should nt hava happened
<guntbert> lwells: then try the torrent or try a different mirror
<BUGabundo> !daily | lwells
<ubottu> lwells: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<oldude67> well im not like real new to linux but hey just trying to learn anyways..
<lwells> thanks
<oldude67> the update when doing sudo apt-get update said there was like 301 packages to remove
<oldude67> but i didnt delete them
<BUGabundo> very very strange!!
<BUGabundo> that would only happen in case of extreme depency breakage
<oldude67> i think it was all of my gnome settings.
<BUGabundo> oldude67: kubutnu ?
<oldude67> yeah
<BUGabundo> ahhhhhhhhhhh
<BUGabundo> then yes!
<BUGabundo> it COULD happen
<BUGabundo> lots of changes in basic libs
<BUGabundo> on UM DON'T do particial upgrade
<BUGabundo> nor force it on apt or synaptic
<oldude67> k
<BUGabundo> aptitude should keep you safe!!
<oldude67> it was a particial
<oldude67> grrr...
<oldude67> lol
<oldude67> had xfce loaded as well , think i might have to reload it too?
<BUGabundo> oldude67: $ sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop !?!?
<oldude67> yup it was removed as well grr....
<oldude67> thanks Bugabundo...ill not do that again...grrr.
<yofel> hm... would it be possible no make gdm updates NOT kill the running session o.O
<BUGabundo> hey yofel
<yofel> hi BUGabundo
<oldude67> ok reboot see what happens this time..lol
<dupondje> when will firefox 3.5 become default ? :x
<BUGabundo> dupondje: do you really care??
<dupondje> yes :)
<dupondje> cause search etc is not working yet atm
<BUGabundo> stop it alrigt?
<dupondje> and don't feel like installing 3.0 to get it back working ;)
<BUGabundo> search???
<BUGabundo> works for me
<dupondje> the search bar ...
<BUGabundo> do you have a LP bug ?
<BUGabundo> btw all FF bugs/questions are on #ubuntu-mozillateam
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/383484
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 383484 in firefox-3.5 "search engine plugins missing in firefox-3.5 packages" [High,Triaged]
<robin0800> What driver is it looking for when you try to set  visual  effects
<BUGabundo> its triaged
<BUGabundo> so its known
<BUGabundo> robin0800: GPU
<robin0800> gpu?
<dupondje> BUGabundo: indeed :) but needs to get fixxed ! :D
<yofel> robin0800: what's your graphics card?
<robin0800> BUGabundo: mobility radeon 9600
<BUGabundo> robin0800: so when you enable 3d acelarion it tries to download a driver for your card
<robin0800> BUGabundo: Yes but it can't because there isn't one
<BUGabundo> ahh
<robin0800> BUGabundo: And hasn't been a restricted one since  **.o4
<robin0800> 8.04
<BUGabundo> I never had ati so I don't know
<BUGabundo> but I do know that there are at least 2 drivers for ati cards
<penguin42> yeh there's a closed source one and an open one
<BUGabundo> yep
<robin0800> BUGabundo:  Dosen't seem to matter if you  set  "ati" or  "radeon"
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> as I said I don't know about ati
<ghindo> Is Rhythmbox misbehaving for anybody else?
<penguin42> ghindo: For me it dies when I hit play?
<penguin42> I had to push gtk2+ back a version to get it working again
<ghindo> Hrm.  It's chewing up processing power for me.
<ghindo> Weird.
<BUGabundo> firefox 3.6 full screen is broken! it won't come out of FS
<BUGabundo> confirmed on #-mozillateam
<BUGabundo> now I can't get it out aaahah
<dupondje> :p
<dupondje> btw, somebody knows a good prog to make dvd covers ? :)
<ghindo> oh god i'm trapped in fx 3.6 help me
<dupondje> ALT+F4 ? :P
<BUGabundo> hye akgraner
<BUGabundo> dupondje: LOLOL
<ikus060> What is the recommended way to ssubmit a bug about the resum/suspend feature ??
<dupondje> damn :( qpxtool is broken :(
<dupondje> ikus060: depends, best is to make a bug against the thing that doesn't work ..
<dupondje> or make that suspend doesn't work well
<ikus060> dupondje : ?? The suspend/resume doesn't work with my hardware, I'm looking for witch information I need to provide to ensure developpers have everything they need.
<BUGabundo> ikus060: $ ubuntu-bug linux
<BUGabundo> also read kernel team debug pages
<billybigrigger> anyone here use awn?
<penguin42> what is it?
<billybigrigger> avant window manager i think
<billybigrigger> its a dock bar
<billybigrigger> its supposed to be the defacto dock in ubuntu
<billybigrigger> but it either sucks huge, or its not playing nice with karmic
<penguin42> it is? Never heard of it
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: GnomeDO FTW
<billybigrigger> eff gnomedo, i don't know how to get its dock working
<penguin42> BUGabundo: DO is interesting - although it is exactly a rip off of the Mac one
<billybigrigger> boog, i installed it a couple of weeks ago and haven't used it once!
<BUGabundo> penguin42: don't care
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: its like playing in the Lotto, and not clayming the prise!
<penguin42> I do need to try using it more - I've got into the habit of using it for calculator, but little else
<BUGabundo> DO is SWEET
<billybigrigger> k how do i get the do dock then
<billybigrigger> ill toss awn right in the trash where it belongs
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I had an odd one earlier - I logged in, and went to get a drink - when I came back the machine hadn't screen locked, but as soon as I came back, clicked the mouse - Do disappeared and then screenlocked - I do wonder if it was DO startup stopping the lock
<BUGabundo> penguin42: DO as been a bit unstable on 0.8.2
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: you have a skin for a dock
<BUGabundo> its called Docky
<billybigrigger> ahh
<billybigrigger> well ill start testing it
 * billybigrigger trashes awn
<BUGabundo> ahahah
<BUGabundo> that was fast
 * dupondje misses descent DVDR Quality Check tool for Ubuntu :(
<DanaG> heh, I finally figured out how to read a friggin DMG file in Linux: loop-mount it, and then run TestDisk on it!
<billybigrigger> boog, docky seems to behave alot smoother, and i definitely prefer it, even after 5 mins of use
<billybigrigger> boog, docky seems to behave alot smoother, and i definitely prefer it, even after 5 mins of use
<BUGabundo> aahaha
<BUGabundo> now findout how to tweak it !!!
<BUGabundo> you can make those icons do and look like anything  you want
<billybigrigger> well is it like a top panel sort of too?
<billybigrigger> i found a few apps in there that where links
<billybigrigger> i removed them, but they werent apps that were currently running
<billybigrigger> i see that the bigger you make it, it just fills the dock with apps
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: launch shortcuts!
<billybigrigger> random apps?
<billybigrigger> well why the hell would gnome devs do that
<billybigrigger> i like my launch shortcuts at the top :P
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo::: how can i find out when a package is coming into repos?
<billybigrigger> i'm waiting for vbox 3.0 to hit repos, someone told me its in debian, so hopefully it would make its way to karmic soonish
<billybigrigger> anyway to track it?
<billybigrigger> geez i hate empathy
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo1::: did you get that?
<BUGabundo> (11:45:09 PM) billybigrigger: geez i hate empathy
<BUGabundo> ?
<billybigrigger> <billybigrigger> BUGabundo::: how can i find out when a package is coming into repos?
<billybigrigger> <billybigrigger> i'm waiting for vbox 3.0 to hit repos, someone told me its in debian, so hopefully it would make its way to karmic soonish
<billybigrigger> <billybigrigger> anyway to track it?
<kenyon> billybigrigger: it's in debian, as you can see here: http://packages.qa.debian.org/v/virtualbox-ose.html
<billybigrigger> ok, so how does it make its way to karmic repos?
<billybigrigger> motu needs to pacakge it for ubuntu first?
<billybigrigger> then upload to where?
<kenyon> billybigrigger: you can subscribe there. I don't see any way to subscribe to launchpad's publishing history, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose
<billybigrigger> launchpad only had 2.24
<kenyon> billybigrigger: the package needs to be synced from debian
<billybigrigger> no entries for 3.0
<kenyon> billybigrigger: karmic is already past debian import freeze though: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<billybigrigger> wow
<billybigrigger> i missed that
<kenyon> billybigrigger: that doesn't necessarily mean it won't be imported stil
<billybigrigger> who can i bug the piss out of to get the ball rolling?
<kenyon> billybigrigger: don't know, it's maintained by MOTU
<billybigrigger> hmmm
<kenyon> billybigrigger: I suppose you could file a bug requesting a sync from debian for 3.0, and give reasons
<billybigrigger> there is a bug filed
<kenyon> billybigrigger: I see... https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/394188
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 394188 in virtualbox-ose "update to VirtualBox 3" [Wishlist,In progress]
<billybigrigger> na
<billybigrigger> its got to do with the networking modules, they don't compile with the 2.6.31 kernel
<billybigrigger> vbox runs fine
<kenyon> billybigrigger: bug says "in progress"
<billybigrigger> ahh yeah
<billybigrigger> missed that :P
#ubuntu+1 2009-07-04
<akgraner> BUGabundo, hey!
<billybigrigger> wow, does empathy ever need some work
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I installed the gnome shell from source, just to try, and now every terminal I launch opens in ~/gnome-shell/source/gnome-shell/src (this in karmic)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> do you know if there is some gnome-terminal setting for this?
<penguin42> Le-Chuck_ITA: Did you start the terminal from that directory?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> no :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I run them from a button in the panel
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but I ran gnome-shell from that dir
<Le-Chuck_ITA> so perhaps it changed some gnome environment variable
 * Le-Chuck_ITA logs out and in again
<Le-Chuck_ITA> my terminals are ok now :) sorry for noise
<patapouf> Hi, I wanna repport a problem, but first I want to get the kernel stack trace. Is there any solution to produce a logs when the kernel 'crash' during the boot process ?
<ryanakca> How do I change the default keyboard map?
<ryanakca> (X server's, not just KDE/GNOME/XFCE's
<fosco_> hi
<bobesponja> hey
<fosco_> sudo: gdmsetup: command not found <-- do you know something about this in karmic?
<bobesponja> booting with 2.6.31 doesn't work so I'm falling back to the latest 2.6.30, anyone has the same issue?
<fosco_> bobesponja: .31 has some issues with graphics drivers
<bobesponja> ok thanks for the info
<bobesponja> I'm on intel
<bobesponja> Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
<billybigrigger> nvidia + .31 working here
<fosco_> anything about missing gdmsetup?
<billybigrigger> nope
<fosco_> ummm,
<billybigrigger> when did you get that?
<fosco_> right now
<billybigrigger> partial upgrade? or when trying to log in?
<fosco_> trying to change gdm theme
<billybigrigger> uhhh
<billybigrigger> pretty sure that gdm doesn't have a gui config tool
<billybigrigger> so your trying to change the gdm theme for the old gdm
<billybigrigger> someone correct me if im wrong?
<fosco_> gdmsetup worked 2 or 3 days ago :-?
<fosco_> ok, i can wait, no prob :)
<DanaG> Mmm, love the 20-second boot times.
<akio> im loving karmic UNR
<DanaG> Any new news on the high-keycode issue I had mentioned before?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/313514
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 313514 in linux "MASTER: evdev driver ignores keycodes > 255" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<DanaG> mmyeah.
<DanaG> Oh hey, I figured out how to change the new gdm's settings:
<DanaG> Be at login screen, then switch to console.  Then do this:
<DanaG> export DISPLAY=:0
<DanaG> sudo -u gdm gconf-editor
<DanaG> or xterm works, too.
<DanaG> Oh, and you can enable the volume control keys there, too!
<nandemonai> Anyone running Karmic in virtualbox? For some reason the guest additions driver has died since the kernel update. Tried reinstalling it and no errors but X still spits the dummy.
<nhasian> nandemonai, did you run /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup ?
<nandemonai> nhasian: Yeah I did, that's the weird thing. No errors either.
<nhasian> nandemonai, since the kernel update in your host OS or the 2.6.31 update in karmic?
<nandemonai> Oh wait sorry..
<nandemonai> Guest update.
<nandemonai> No I didn't run vboxdrv update cause vbox runs fine, it's the Karmic guest that is having trouble.
<nandemonai> Ran the guest additions install twice after the kernel upgrade (in the guest) but no dice.
<nandemonai> (miss read what you said at first).
<nhasian> i havent reinstalled virtualbox since i did a fresh karmic install.  next i'll probably try kvm since its built into the kernel
<nandemonai> I guess I'll just revert to vesa on the guest until I can figure it out.
<oldude67> ok if there is anyone alive in here tonight i could use some help...hosed my system by doing the wrong type of update this morning now i cant get gdm to work, have already did dpkg-reconfigure gdm and it just keeps saying done and i get the kdm instead..any suggestions?
<oldude67> ok i typed in dpkg-reconfigure kdm and it said i was using gdm already is what i want to use but it keeps defaulting me back to kdm, why?
<dupondje> fast-user-switch-applet is broken ?
<robin0800> dupondje:   think both gdm and compiz broken at the momment sice yesterday
<oldude67> robin0800: i got told that gdm got broken cause i did the wrong update yesterday morning i did a sudo ap-get update instead of a sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe_update
<oldude67> this caused a particial update and now my gdm is hosed.
<oldude67> ugh how ever you spell the dang word.
<oldude67> ugh
<nandemonai> Oh..
<nandemonai> So GDM is borked eh?
<nandemonai> Here I was assuming it was my vbox guest additions driver.
<oldude67> well yeah mine is..lol
<robin0800> nandemonai:  and mine and compiz too won't start
<nandemonai> Makes sense now lol
<iPoRn> did any of you, updates the "gdm" package, and when on the login screen, had a new splash-screen?
<yofel> iPoRn: you mean the login screen looks like the fedora one? yes
<iPoRn> do you have any ideia how to change that?
<iPoRn> c'os on the startup-manager, i can't change it
<yofel> iPoRn: since there is no GUI configuration tool for it yet you'll have to stick with it
<iPoRn> ok, tks
<eagles0513875> can any one help me trouble shoot a wifi problem
<yofel> !ask | eagles0513875
<ubottu> eagles0513875: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<eagles0513875> for some reason i am unable to connect to my access point its wpa encrypted but it works on jaunty but not on karmic it seems that the access point denies association with a code 13
<eagles0513875> i remember that issue being a bug in jaunty but it seems to have resurfaced in karmic alpha 2
<eagles0513875> yofel: any idea as to my issue
<yofel> eagles0513875: not really, what's your card? also: wpa or wpa2? mixed mode?
<eagles0513875> my card is a broadcom bcm4311 rev2 card
<eagles0513875> im using the b43-fwcutter
<eagles0513875> let me check if wpa or wpa2
<eagles0513875> yofel: its wpa2 mixed
<yofel> I'm no expert here, and since I don't know anything about broadcom cards I don't think I can help you, sry
<eagles0513875> ok will go hunt on launchpad
<eagles0513875> anyone a wifi guru thats around cuz im having issues connecting to my wpa2 mixed wifi ap
<BUGabundo> bom dia ppl
<eagles0513875> morning
<eagles0513875> BUGabundo: since you seem to be the bugspert lol
<eagles0513875> are there bugs against wpa2 mixed encrypted connections on karmic
<BUGabundo> not that I know
<BUGabundo> but this cycle I've been soooooooooooooo backloged :((((
<BUGabundo> eagles0513875: last time I tried it, it WFM
<eagles0513875> wfm????
<eagles0513875> wpa2 mixed mode works fine in jaunty what changed in karmic
<BUGabundo> Works For Me
<BUGabundo> eagles0513875: lots changed! entire new kernel stack
<BUGabundo> and new iwtools
<eagles0513875> you able to connect to a wpa2 mixed mode connection on karmic alpha 2
<robin0800> BUGabundo:  gdm and compiz appear broke after new  fast switcher applet yesterday  any bugs raised?
<eagles0513875> cuz i just upgraded from jaunty
<cwillu> eagles0513875, try both 2.6.30 and 2.6.31 kernels.  If it's broken in .31 and working in .30, then make sure you file a bug if you haven't already.  .31 is still under development, and that sort of breakage is completely normal
<BUGabundo> robin0800: I have all updates and it works
<eagles0513875> cwillu: its not working in 30
<BUGabundo> robin0800: someone else complained about it yesterday
<eagles0513875> cwillu: should i try go back to the jaunty kernels which i still have installed
<cwillu> eagles0513875, worth a shot, yes
 * BUGabundo pokes cwillu with a stick full of Saudades!!
<eagles0513875> rebooting now
 * BUGabundo finally remembers to file a bug on nvidia hue
 * cwillu pokes BUGabundo with a I-got-up-20-hours-ago,I'm-just-filling-out-my-time-sheets-so-I-can-get-paid-and-then-I'm-going-to-bed-for-16-hours :p
<eagles0513875> here is something that isnt right
<cwillu> it's a whinekabob!
<robin0800> BUGabundo:  perhaps its just the open drivers that have problems
<eagles0513875> cwillu: here is a new problem
<eagles0513875> its showing me verbose out put of shutdown then goign back right into booting no kernel options no grub showing up no nothing
<BUGabundo> poor cwillu
<cwillu> eagles0513875, are you shutting down or rebooting?
<eagles0513875> i cant choose me kernel :(
<eagles0513875> rebooting
<cwillu> do a shutdown
<BUGabundo> cwillu what has your job making you do!?! you haven't told me what's up since last two weeks
<cwillu> BUGabundo, under paid programmer this week :p
<BUGabundo> :((
<eagles0513875> haha better the no job student like me
<BUGabundo> cwillu new job for me this week. HPUX admin
<cwillu> but, come monday, I've got lots and lots of points scored with everyone at the office, and a stranglehold on the new product line they're putting together (or rather, I'm putting together)
<cwillu> BUGabundo, ooo, fun fun :)
<BUGabundo> really?
<BUGabundo> never touched it before! totally new experience!
<eagles0513875> weeeeeeeee broken reboot script
<BUGabundo> >200 servers under my command AAHAHAA
<eagles0513875> when did karmic go to kernel 31
<eagles0513875> but funny thing is i had this problem in also 30 and now in 31
<eagles0513875> trying with 2.6.28-13
<BUGabundo> eagles0513875: 3 days ago
<eagles0513875> ok
<cwillu> BUGabundo, I'd suggest reading the man pages in preference to just typing <command> -h or <command>.  Other unixes are kinda bad for doing things by default that you might not want done :p
<cwillu> just a free tip :p
<BUGabundo> eagles0513875: that will break your GPU
<BUGabundo> cwillu like really old version of VI ?
<cwillu> BUGabundo, bah, you need to be able to work that anyway :p
<eagles0513875> BUGabundo: what you mean
<eagles0513875> well seems like the bug is still there in 2.6.28-13 and 2.6.31
 * cwillu notices that his timesheets start out very short, snappy, and full of progress, and gradually grow less succinct, more wordy, and describing more addled-brained behaviour as he browses through his week
<cwillu> maybe going into work tomorrow isnt' such a good idea :p
<BUGabundo> cwillu should I had nvidia-bugreport.sh data to my bug?
 * cwillu falls asleep facedown on his keyboardssdffdsfk fggffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<eagles0513875> hahaha
<eagles0513875> im off to file a bug on launch pad against what i have no idea
<eagles0513875> BUGabundo: did you upgrade from jaunty or not
<eagles0513875> are you on a clean install
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/+bug/395476
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 395476 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "nvidia sets HUE to -1000" [Undecided,New]
<cwillu> I mean seriously, when you need to figure out the formatting code to get openoffice to display a time after 24:00 as a number larger than 24...
<BUGabundo> eagles0513875: I did... long time ago.... one week after JJ came out
<cwillu> (it's [HH]:MM, btw)
<eagles0513875> hahah also BUGabundo speaking of nvidia graphics for some reason on karmic my 1280x800 seems alot higher then that lol
<eagles0513875> everything is so much smaller or the start bar on the bottom shrank
<BUGabundo> thata not resolution its Font Size or DPI
 * yofel wonders what idiot programmed BUGabundos bios... <To Be Filled By O.E.M.>
<yofel> good morning
<eagles0513875> lol
<BUGabundo> yofel: right! bad and closed OEM
<BUGabundo> its an asustek barebone S37S
<BUGabundo> can't find a bios update either!
<BUGabundo> have to go!
<BUGabundo> bbl
 * BUGabundo $ dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/time; echo bbl
<eagles0513875> cwillu: :( did you do a clean install of karmic or upgraded from jaunty
<cwillu> clean install?  that's silly talk :p
<cwillu> that laptop's been upgraded since edgy, and my desktop since hoary :p
<cwillu> I'm definitely going to bed now, sorry :p
<eagles0513875> humm
<yofel> that hue bug is interesting: mplayer - works, vlc - works, totem - wrong hue, after I tried totem the hue was wrong in mplayer and vlc as well...
<yofel> gstreamer broken?
<cbr> what's the matter with karmic at the moment?
<cbr> X crashes
<eagles0513875> cbr: doesnt for me
<cbr> and irssi did too if i didnt do chmod 777 /dev/null
<cbr> but X still crashes
<cbr> looks like udev fuckups?
<eagles0513875> strange im having issues connecting to wifi
<eagles0513875> !language | cbr
<ubottu> cbr: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<cbr> sorry, didn't find another word to appropriately describe the situation
<cbr> anyway, yeah.. i'm X-less
<cbr> pretty frustrating :p
<eagles0513875> cbr: you try reconfiguring x
<cbr> which package?
<yofel> cbr: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg I think
<yofel> wasn't there also an option for this in the recovery mode?
<cbr> X starts for me anyway
<cbr> KDM displays
<cbr> but when i try to open a desktop or window manager, it crashes
<yofel> cbr: what card?
<cbr> intel gm965
<yofel> anything useful in Xorg.0.log.old ?
<eagles0513875> cbr: you can drop down to init 1 and reconfigure x that way also try run fsck as of late i have found that fixes alot of interesting issue
<cbr> oh wait
<cbr> now it magically starts again
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> woohoo
 * eagles0513875 wonders what the odds of fsck fixing my wifi connectivity are
<cbr> well yeah, X started
<cbr> but sound is still abort
<cbr> and all kinds of programs didnt autostart
<tgpraveen> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=539142
<ubottu> Gnome bug 539142 in General "Cannot go online manually if NM is not running" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<borschty> hi, the patch to https://bugs.launchpad.net/gdm/+bug/395103 causes me to be unable to login, gdm crashes after selecting my default user, does anybody have an idea how to get a good backtrace of this? i already tried "sudo gdb /usr/bin/gdm-binary" but no crash showed up
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 395103 in gdm "Gnome doesn't have my configured keyboard layout after login anymore" [High,Fix released]
<borschty> ah, possibly it isn't gdm-binary that is crashing but gdm-simple-greeter, maybe i should try gdb on that one
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BUGabundo> hey BluesKaj
<BUGabundo> yofel: could you reproduce the totem bug?
<BUGabundo> 'cause for me it happens on any player
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/395476
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 395476 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "nvidia sets HUE to -1000" [Undecided,New]
<BluesKaj> hi BUGabundo ...went bacj to ff3.0 . ff3.5 wouldn't link thru thunderbird URLs even after editing the config editir to make FF3.5 t6he default browser
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: can you please try with FF3.6?
 * BluesKaj examines swollen fingers
<BUGabundo> what's up with your finguers BluesKaj ?
<BluesKaj> jamming yestertday/last night
<BluesKaj> give the kit a good workout
<BluesKaj> ok got the i686 tarball , ff3.6
<BluesKaj> err gave
<BluesKaj> damn plasma workspace keeps crashing as well
<BUGabundo> tarbal???
<BluesKaj> firefox-3.6a1pre.en-US.linux-i686.tar.bz2
<BUGabundo> I meant https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, ok thx
<BUGabundo> anyone else with touchpad probs?
<BUGabundo> mine won't move the cursor!
<BUGabundo> and audio flat bugs!
<BluesKaj> get a mouse , i use one even with the laptop ...hate them touchpads
<BUGabundo> du
<BUGabundo> I'm using a mouse
<BUGabundo> but a touchpad not working is a bug
<BUGabundo> I need someone to confirm it
<BluesKaj> sry, i have jaunty on our lappy
<maxb> touchpad working fine here
<BUGabundo> :((
<maxb> type of machine?
<BUGabundo> laptop?
<BUGabundo> barebone, unbranded
<eagles0513875> BUGabundo: i cant confirm i dont have that issue
<eagles0513875> im having wifi nightmares instead
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi, I have a bug in karmic which is fixed upstream in mesa: http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=22428 can someone help me understanding if the fix will naturally reach karmic or I should report it?
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 22428 in Drivers/DRI/i915 "[bisected 945GME]mesa xdemo/glxcontexts run aborted with error: Assertion `!obj->Pointer'" [Major,Verified: fixed]
<Le-Chuck_ITA> perhaps better in the bugs channel
<BUGabundo> Le-Chuck_ITA: or motu if it is in universe
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, so what is the proper name to call FF3.6 in T-bird about.config to make it the default browser ... the strange thing is , if i make it (firefox-3.6 %u) the global default browser,thunderbird doesn't recognize it as such.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I hope mesa is not in universe, in fact I do not know the correspondence in ubuntu to that upstream package
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: please ask on #ubuntu-mozillateam
<BUGabundo> !info mesa
<ubottu> Package mesa does not exist in karmic
<BUGabundo> !search mesa
<ubottu> Found:
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hmm
<BUGabundo> too many packages with its name
<BUGabundo> Le-Chuck_ITA: $ apt-cache search mesa
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, you suggested I try FF3.6 so i assumed you were using it too , but i guess you use kamail or some such , right ?
<BUGabundo> I am
<BUGabundo> but im not using tbird
<BUGabundo> kmail here!
<BUGabundo> systemsetting does the work ok for me
<BluesKaj> yeah , thought so
<BluesKaj> yeah i'v eused kamil in the past , i just don't care for it's quirks
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BUGabundo: there are so many packages related to libmesa, it seems that the source package is "mesa" but launchpad can't find it
<BUGabundo> quirks?
<BUGabundo> Le-Chuck_ITA: thers no such package
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I see but, apt-cache showsrc
<Le-Chuck_ITA> tells me that
<BUGabundo> Source: mesa
<BUGabundo> but you are right
<BUGabundo> its the "source" LOL
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I will type "mesa" in and see if it works :)
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy mesa
<BUGabundo> W: Unable to locate package mesa
<Le-Chuck_ITA> what's the ubuntu xorg development channel? I'll ask them
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: blarg your not running a vm with karmic are you or karmic on a laptop by any chance are you
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, I'm using the wifi connection , cuz the other pc needs the ethernet cable
<eagles0513875> i know but are you on karmic or jaunty
<BluesKaj> karmic
<eagles0513875> on a mixed wpa2 encrypted wifi connection
<eagles0513875> cuz its not working for me
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, wicd ?
<eagles0513875> no the plasma widget
<eagles0513875> never really tried wicd
<BluesKaj> wicd is more stable and it remembers your settings , unlike the widget one
<eagles0513875> the widget one does as well it seems like
<rbrunhuber> eagles0513875: Which of the widgets are you using
<BluesKaj> not on my setup
<eagles0513875> the plasma-widget-network-manager thats in karmic rbrunhuber
<BUGabundo> Le-Chuck_ITA: #ubuntu-x
<rbrunhuber> eagles0513875: there is also a plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<eagles0513875> is that required though
<rbrunhuber> That is what I'm using. But it is not working either, eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> ok so its not only me are you running 32bit or 64bit karmic
<rbrunhuber> eagles0513875: 32 bit jaunty to karmic upgrade.
<eagles0513875> me 64bit jaunt to karmic upgrade
<eagles0513875> rbrunhuber: im not sure if you would like to file a bug and i can confirm it for ya
<eagles0513875> rbrunhuber: i get 2 strange messages in dmessage regarding wifi which i have no idea what they mean
<BluesKaj> filing a bug is fine but wicd should solve your widget network management probs , eagles0513875 rbrunhuber
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: i know but this is a regression if im not mistaken there was a bug in jaunty regarding connection issues with wpa encrypted wifi connections which was resolved
<rbrunhuber> eagles0513875: As far as I see the networkmanager and wpa_supplicant are not working properly together.
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> rbrunhuber: if you hunt down a similar bug from jaunty you can reconfirm it on karmic and i can as well
<rbrunhuber> BluesKaj: The problem is that filling bugs against NetworkManger/plasmawidget/... has stopped being fun,  because someone steps up to suggest wicd.
<eagles0513875> i might end up taking it upstream directly to kde dev in charge of it
<rbrunhuber> BluesKaj: This does not help... to iron out the bugs in the other packages.
<BluesKaj> nope eagles0513875 , that issue was not totally solved, the widget manger/management is still flaky \
<eagles0513875> then how come in jaunty it works perfectly fine
<eagles0513875> what is the current svn version from upstream of it
<rbrunhuber> eagles0513875: BluesKaj: For me it did not work fine in jaunty, I had to go for the ppa version of the widget
<eagles0513875> strange
<eagles0513875> seems like one in karmic is svn 976478
<BluesKaj> well, rbrunhuber I assume you want to get your own issue fixed before filing a bug ...most ppl have already switched to wicd because the widget manager is so unstable
<BluesKaj> !wicd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<eagles0513875> i would like to as well but its strange how there is a regression all of a sudden
<eagles0513875> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2484 kB
<BluesKaj> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2484 kB
<eagles0513875> hehe touche BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, don't dwell on regressions , they are sometimes necessary , but not in this case , just switch to wicd and fix your problem
<eagles0513875> ya will do that as we speak but have to run where i have one last free wired connection
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: outa curiosity can i keep both installed or once i install wicd i remove the plasma widget
<BluesKaj> wicd auto-replaces the widget manager
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Thanks BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> np Le-Chuck_ITA
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: gotcha
<rbrunhuber> BluesKaj: eagles0513875: I just created a script, that kills Networkmanager and uses wpa_supplicant and dhclient directly that works like a charm and it is fast!!!
<eagles0513875> O_O
<eagles0513875> elaborate rbrunhuber
<eagles0513875> rbrunhuber: why not just uninstall networkmanager and install wpa_supplicant
<eagles0513875> or are they dependencies of one another
<rbrunhuber> eagles0513875: wpa_supplicant is a dependency of networkmanager
<eagles0513875> gotcha how fast we talking about though cuz with network manager on jaunt on wifi to upgrade i was getting about 1.2mbps
<rbrunhuber> eagles0513875: not the network speed is fast, but the connection time (1-2 seconds)
<eagles0513875> interested what are connection times like with wicd BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> if you want a gui type app for wifi then wicd is the way to go ...scripts are fine but I use both wired and wifi on this pc and our laptop dependeng on where we are situated
<yofel> BUGabundo: back again, touchpad: mine works fine here (Thinkpad R61) - HUE Bug: I already commented on it ;) (I'm Philip) maybe something broken in gstreamer?
<BUGabundo> yofel: I know you commented
<BUGabundo> that's why I asked
<yofel> BUGabundo: well, I can watch the video fine as long I use (S)Mplayer or vlc, but if I try Totem the HUE is wrong in all players from that on
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> I guess I need to upstream it too
<yofel> I think it's something in gstreamer, since the only references to HUE that grep found in totems source code were a function for the settings dialog and a gstreamer query
<robin0800> '''''
<robin0800> ''''
<yofel> robin0800: bored?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> how to get all the kde dependencies without polluting gnome entirely? I have no icons in buttons in the interface of kdenlive
<BUGabundo> Le-Chuck_ITA: instal kde-icons ?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> trying
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but shouldn't they come as a dependency of something?
<BUGabundo> nope
<Le-Chuck_ITA> installed kde-icons-nuvola
<Le-Chuck_ITA> nothing
<BUGabundo> not until final snaptshot
<Le-Chuck_ITA> sorry
<Le-Chuck_ITA> didn't install
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I am going crazy
<BUGabundo> gnome 2.29 already !?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BUGabundo: installed kdeartwork-theme-icon but nope
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> Le-Chuck_ITA: ask on #kubuntu-devel
<BUGabundo> yofel: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/395476 sent upstream
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 395476 in totem "nvidia sets HUE to -1000" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> 100% of the space on the volume "EXT3_External" is in use
<BUGabundo> woot
<BUGabundo> I'm up to 95%
<DanaG> That's my backup drive.
<DanaG> 100% of the disk space on the volume "EXT3_External" is in use
<DanaG> Wow, it literally opens a new dialog saying that, once per minute.
<DanaG> 100% of the disk space on the volume "EXT3_External" is in use
<DanaG> Now I have 3 of those windows.'
<BUGabundo> lol
<td123> hmm, is it a known bug that when a freshly installed alpha 2 system freezes when you do a partial upgrade? ~470 packages need updating. I'm also using vbox 3.0
<DanaG> 4 of them.
 * td123 is checking launchpad
<DanaG> oh yeah, the update to GDM locked up my system.
<DanaG> Now I have 5 of those notifications.
<Zorael^2> Is the envyNG in karmic broken for anyone else? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/209874/
<BUGabundo> td123: DON'T do parcial updates
<BUGabundo> it means that something is still building!
<BUGabundo> DanaG: _please_ stop counting!
<BUGabundo> Zorael^2: wfm
<td123> BUGabundo: oh
<BUGabundo> td123: if you really want to install the remaining packages use aptitude
<td123> BUGabundo: but would it matter if the whole virtual system freezes when it's still downloading the partial upgrade packages?
<BUGabundo> td123: $ sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<BUGabundo> td123: with partials, you will most prob removed required packages
<DanaG> heh, now I have 15.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: !!!!!!!
<DanaG> I guess I should file a bug on that.
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo::: i saw your bug report
<billybigrigger> i sub'd it, but will be back to add to the report after the gym and some brunch
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo::: don't know if i told you already, docky = the shit
<billybigrigger> :P
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: please pretty please change the way your IRC client autocompletes nicks!!!!
<billybigrigger> haha
<BUGabundo> !language | billybigrigger
<ubottu> billybigrigger: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo??? better?
<BUGabundo> much
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo??? ok
<BUGabundo> ahaah
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo??? what?
<billybigrigger> :P
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, i guess a simple , will suffice eh?
<BUGabundo> I like : better
<BUGabundo> but anything is better then ::::::::
<billybigrigger> then whats wrong with the triple threat?
<billybigrigger> :::
<billybigrigger> :)
<billybigrigger> hehe, ok ill be back in a bit, we can argue about tab completion prettiness later
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/395558
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 395558 in gnome-settings-daemon "With notify-osd, "low disk space" notifications become spam" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> and with that... I stop griping about it here.
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> and: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/240553
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 240553 in linux "evbug.c spams logs and causes high system loads" [Medium,Triaged]
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> right
<BUGabundo> you already have TWO of those popup bugs right?
<DanaG> nOT sure what you mean, actually.
<DanaG> I haven't reported it myself, before.  I also couldn't find an existing report about it.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: weren't you who also reported a bunch of popups about something else?
<DanaG> I really don't remember, actually.
<DanaG> heh, and with the 3D-windows plugin... now I have a literal "tower" of windows.
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<BUGabundo> http://files.getdropbox.com/u/112892/120percent.png
<BUGabundo> PA at 120%
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<tgpraveen> BUGabundo: hi
<tgpraveen> BUGabundo: why does pidgin have a playback stream in that img?
<BUGabundo> it was a ping
<nixternal> anyone have karmic running on a dell mini 10v or similar?
<BUGabundo> LOLOL nixternal
<BUGabundo> bcurtis was just complaining about those
<BUGabundo> actually the 9"
<nixternal> well what did bcurtis say?
<nixternal> issues with X?
<BUGabundo> nixternal: bcurtis is not in this #
<BUGabundo> _yet_
<tgpraveen> anyone know how to bring ubottu to other rooms
<billybigrigger> great i lost audio today
<billybigrigger> binutils binutils-static readline-common
<billybigrigger> those were my only updates
<yofel> tgpraveen: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tgpraveen> yofel: thx
<yofel> grmbl... why doesn't nautilus have a button to refresh the desktop?
<guntbert> is there a way to download just the differences between my "daily" and the latest one (like with rsync)?
<adam7> yofel: why do you need one?
<yofel> adam7: I just created a symlink on the desktop to a file on a fs that doesn't get mounted on boot. The symlink works after I mount the fs, but the icon always shows a broken symlink :(
<guntbert> for reference: I found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RsyncCdImage as answer to my question :-)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> I had one for that
<BUGabundo> even better then that one
<BUGabundo> then cwillu made me a better one LOL
<BUGabundo> guntbert: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BUGabundo/ISORsync
<BUGabundo> uploading new one
<guntbert> BUGabundo: nice, thank you :-)
<BUGabundo> guntbert: refresh the page now https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BUGabundo/ISORsync
<BUGabundo> darn... it list line breaks
<guntbert> BUGabundo: :)
<BUGabundo> *lost
<BUGabundo> guntbert: should be ok now I hope https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BUGabundo/ISORsync
<guntbert> BUGabundo: looks definitely better - thx :-)
 * cwillu has slept for 10 hours
<cwillu> BUGabundo, that's funny.  It's definitely my code, I can tell from the coding style, but I have no memory of writing that :)
<BUGabundo> cwillu: that's all? weren't you supposed to sleep 16h?
<cwillu> I know
<cwillu> must have been another one of those 24 hour days when I did that for you :)
<BUGabundo> cwillu: jaunty alpha1 date
 * cwillu wonders why he left the files owned as root
<Twigathy> woah, that was crazy :O
<Twigathy> The new version of the nvidia drivers just got installed... it logged me out of my xfce session, saving it, and brought me to a debian login screen where I could choose to resume the session ... >_<
<cwillu> BUGabundo, after the time sudo ionice, add:  sudo chown $SUDO_USER:$SUDO_USER /home/bugabundo/temp/OS_isos/$2
<cwillu> Twigathy, that's an xfce thing, although gnome can do it too
<cwillu> but it's an application-by-application thing whether it works or not :p
<Twigathy> well, everything seemed to survive it! :)
<BUGabundo> cwillu: wfm... the isos are already there as reguler user  eheh
<yofel> wasn't it gdm that caused that? o.O
<BUGabundo> cwillu: gnome saved sessions is broken since JJ
 * penguin42 wishes he knew why Karmic kept screen blanking
<BUGabundo> penguin42: you are lucky! mine won't power save
<BUGabundo> actucally my CPU is at 100%
<BUGabundo> damn firefox and X and gconf-d
<penguin42> BUGabundo: It just seems randomly to screenblank while I'm doing something
<SKB> heh i have no sound
<SKB> and trash is gone
 * cwillu cheers!
<SKB> and places doesn't work
<cwillu> sounds like you haven't rebooted since upgrading or updating :p
<SKB> and no auto-mount
<SKB> i had to recompile hal and glibc
<SKB> :D
<cwillu> ah, so it's a self-inflicted scar :p
<cwillu> you really should stop cutting yourself silly :p
<SKB> the biggest suprise was no keyboar and mouse input after upgrade
 * cwillu on the other hand should really buy some groceries
<SKB> that's why i had to recompile some stuff :P
<SKB> now, how te get my trash back? It should contain ~5GB by now :D
<BUGabundo> SKB: forget hal
<BUGabundo> sound: check with pavucontrol if you have any app lever below 50
<BUGabundo> 50%
<BUGabundo> trash is the 1st report so far
<SKB> haven't got that app 0o
<BUGabundo> SKB: I have no touchpad working and mouse is a bit slower
<BUGabundo> SKB: ~/.local/Trash?
<BUGabundo> SKB: install pavucontrol then, right?
<BUGabundo> SKB: I would recommend you go with aptitude safe-upgrade
<BUGabundo> you may have a few broken depdencies
<BUGabundo> also check *if* your mirror is upto date
<SKB> sound is pulse related :|
<BUGabundo> yes
<penguin42> BUGabundo: What hardware are you on having touchpad trouble?
<BUGabundo> penguin42: forgot about you LOLOL
<BUGabundo> penguin42: how do you check? lspci ?
<BUGabundo> penguin42: GPM is broken meaning it will behave hearadict
<penguin42> BUGabundo: No, I just mean what machin/manufacturer/model?
<penguin42> oh if gpm is broken then that's not going to help
<BUGabundo> your symptons look like the ones from jaunty or was it II ?
<BUGabundo>   idVendor           0x147e Upek
<BUGabundo>   idProduct          0x2016 Biometric Touchchip/Touchstrip Fingerprint Sensor
<BUGabundo> does this help?
<penguin42> oh I just meant the model of computer
<BUGabundo> how can I find out that?
<penguin42> it's just there were some 'quirks' the other day about i8042.nomux needed for some touchpads on some laptops
<BUGabundo> its not like it has a label on it
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Erm oh, dmidecode and look for System Information ?
<penguin42> still, if it's a no-name then I doubt there'll be anything to find online
<BUGabundo> penguin42: http://paste.ubuntu.com/210013/
<penguin42> haha = Manufacturer: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> you are the 2nd today
<penguin42> It's OK, my Tosh laptop claims to be 52U high and have 18 power leads according to it's DMI info
<penguin42> BUGabundo: It was this conversation that your touchpad not working reminded me of: http://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/30337/
<BUGabundo> mine is not a net book
<penguin42> nod, still reminded me of it
<Twigathy> Has anybody played about with vdpau magic in mplayer? Worth doing? Tricky? Crash-happy?
<BUGabundo> crashy
<Twigathy> ah, not a great deal of point then. I'll stick with vlc and mplayer then =)
#ubuntu+1 2009-07-05
<billybigrigger> anyone here use vbox 2.2.4?
<BUGabundo> after reboot touchpad working again
<billybigrigger> yay!
<henke> is anybody else having problems with crashes when clicking on GTK combo boxes?
<billybigrigger> when was your last update?
<henke> some days ago, well, I just made one now also. Was there some recent fix?
<BUGabundo> henke: known bug
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, i just applied a patch to the vboxnetflt module
<billybigrigger> how do i get dkms to reconfigure 2.6.31 to work?
<billybigrigger> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/virtualbox/+bug/392314
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 392314 in virtualbox-ose "vboxnetflt module fails to compile on 2.6.31-rc1 due to old the net_device api being removed." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<billybigrigger> i applied the patch from there
<BUGabundo> no
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, no what?
<billybigrigger> i don't see anything related to vboxnetflt in /usr/lib/dkms
<billybigrigger> so i have to install this module for 2.6.31 right?
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: no, I don't know
<billybigrigger> nvm
<billybigrigger> had to build the module for kernel 2.6.31, and the install it in dkms
<billybigrigger> should be golden now
<billybigrigger> brb
 * BUGabundo $off ; $echo You can't off me; $sudo off; $echo ahaha you trieeeddddddzzzzzzzz
<Hew> Anyone had their entire session crashing recently? I'm not sure what's causing it.
<crdlb> Hew: the most likely culprit is X itself; check /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old after the crash
<crdlb> if X crashed, there should be a backtrace at the bottom
<Hew> Thanks crdlb. Unfortunately I can't see any backtrace in that file, or any of /var/log/Xorg*
<billybigrigger> FFForever> x randomly dies and i get a gdm login screen =(
<billybigrigger> <billybigrigger> how about your logs?
<billybigrigger> <billybigrigger> anything weird?
<billybigrigger> <billybigrigger> Xorg.0.log?
<billybigrigger> * nenolod has quit (Client Quit)
<billybigrigger> <FFForever> not that i can see one moment
<billybigrigger> <FFForever> http://pastebin.com/f1dcaea8c
<billybigrigger> looks like a similar problem, both not related to X
<billybigrigger> maybe its worth looking into?
<billybigrigger> but its late and im off to bed
<billybigrigger> check /var/log
<billybigrigger> syslog might show something
<robin0800> is there a way to tell if compiz is running?
<crdlb> robin0800: many, the best is probably 'wmctrl -m'
<reto`> howdy... I've upgraded to koala yesterday on my hp mini 2133... now the resolution problem is solved (was an issue on 9.04)... I've encountered a really strange thing now on koala... when I try to edit my connections to set a static IP and I start entering the host ip it will log me out instantly when I enter a "2"
<reto`> so I thought I'll copy/paste the address from the terminal... but it's the same thing there... as soon as I enter "2" it will log me out, so it seems that editing the connection triggers something that makes the 2-key log out
<reto`> kann mir jemand sagen, ob es möglich ist die network settings nicht per user, also system wide hinzukriegen?
<reto`> also über "interfaces"?
<ghindo> Any particular reason GDM is being held back?
<oldude67> probably cause it hasnt caught up yet was what i was told.
<RAOF> ghindo: Because it still breaks ubuntu-desktop, via... something or other.
<Severian> I have a machine I use for testing ubuntu+1.  In the past, I have been advised to skip the update when a partial upgrade was offered.  It has been doing that for a couple of days now.  Should I keep waiting, or was the advice wrong?  This is a pretty straightforward install.    No added repositories, but about 100 packages added from the main repositories.
<RAOF> Oh, no?  It doesn't seem to now.
<ghindo> Hrm, I'll update again and see what happens
<ghindo> Yeah, still being held back.
<oldude67> and dont do the partial update..it did bork my system...ugh:(
<Severian> oldude67, thanks.  I'll wait.
<oldude67> im still working on getting it back to norm now 3 days and it just restarts on me..so...ugh...:(
<eagles0513875> morning guys
<BUGabundo> hey everyone, hey eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> trying out wicd like blueskaj said
<BUGabundo> so, no BT shares working, totally dead on my side
<BUGabundo> really bad recovery from hibernate OR suspend
<BUGabundo> disk won't come up
<BUGabundo> kernel bug or HW failure
<eagles0513875> :(
<eagles0513875> oh no
<eagles0513875> question how on earth do i connect to my wifi connection with wicd
<BUGabundo> pulse Flat volume is really really bad
<BUGabundo> eagles0513875: LOLOL
<BUGabundo> no idea. never used it
<eagles0513875> lol
<BUGabundo> NM works great for me
<BUGabundo> and when it doesn't I axe asac to fix it
<eagles0513875> what kinda wifi card do you have
<BUGabundo> I'm testing NM 0.8 trunk right now
<eagles0513875> that explains it
<BUGabundo> will all you kids _just_ have poor old NM 0.7.1
<eagles0513875> the default one that comes with karmic is broken
<eagles0513875> can you link me to the nm source
<BUGabundo> I have an intel 4965
<BUGabundo> but am connected from 3G modem
<eagles0513875> me broadcom 4311 rev2
<BUGabundo> eagles0513875: please come to #ubuntu-mozillateam
<BUGabundo> I want to let asac know you are going to test it too
<Ian__> i downloaded the latest ubuntu live cd and it restarts GDM while installing
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> Ian__: yeah GDM seems broken
<BUGabundo> I MUST remember to NOT upgrade to it yet
<oldude67> yeah dont do it...its a killer..lmao..im still fighting with it.
<oldude67> even after trying some repairs i hit the enter key and it takes me back to the log in screen for kdm
<Ian__> will try with alpha 2 live cd
<Ian__> iirc that's before the gdm update
<BUGabundo> Ian__: no need
<BUGabundo> just downgrade it
<BUGabundo> if you still have the old file cache
<BUGabundo> oh wait... it's a fresh install
<BUGabundo> then go to LP and download the previous package
<Ian__> hmm
<Ian__> BUGabundo: it just stopped the install
<Ian__> so i don't even have a working system there now
<Ian__> grub did not install properly and stuff
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<BUGabundo> that's bad
<Ian__> it is
<BUGabundo> then download an older daily
<BUGabundo> you can use rsync to just get the missing parts
<BUGabundo> of your current iso image
<Ian__> i'm installing jaunty now so i have grub, then i can boot from karmic from my usb stick
<Ian__> and all will be well
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<BUGabundo> Ian__: I don't need to _install_ it
<BUGabundo> you can run from LiveCD/USB
<BUGabundo> brb reboot to test  bluetooth
<Ian__> that's it
<Ian__> i can't boot from USB
<Ian__> bios doesn't support it
<BUGabundo> AHHAHAHHA
<Ian__> and i can't boot from CD because my cd writer is on my desktop
<Ian__> which i'm installing :p
<BUGabundo> try a BIOS upgrade?
<Ian__> tried it
<BUGabundo> are you sure it's a bios thing or just bad usb pen?
<BUGabundo> some need newer syslinux to work
<BUGabundo> and with --safemode install
<Ian__> well
<BUGabundo> brb
<BUGabundo> talk to you soon
<Ian__> it doesn't give me the option to select USB drive in the boot priority thing. And i can boot from the USB stick via grub just fine (root (hd2,0) chainload blabla)
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> are you *really* sure?
<BUGabundo> I've seen some stupid bios, that made you fake and usb device as a Disk
<BUGabundo> so essencial you would change not the order, but the disk you use
<BUGabundo> yeah nonsence
<BUGabundo> its the case of this laptop
<BUGabundo> confused me a bit too
<Ian__> yes i'm 100% sure :p
<BUGabundo> I'm never 100% sure, but its you not me!
<Ian__> :p
<Ian__> i've been looking for it before
<oldude67> will they add opera to the repos ever?
<eagles0513875> oldude67: offtopic man this is for 9.10 karmic discussion
<oldude67> um i was just hoping.
<BUGabundo> eagles0513875: it _could_ be ontopic *if* it was blueprinted discussion on it
<BUGabundo> which AFAIK isn't
<eagles0513875> BUGabundo: kinda offtopic is there a windows version of vbox
<eagles0513875> cuz my vmware workstation is going bonkers
<BUGabundo> ahahah
<oldude67> lol
<Ian__> pff the karmic aplha 2 live cd doesn't boot
<oldude67> just was wondering why thy cant add it to the repos
<BUGabundo> Ian__: it _did_
<BUGabundo> oldude67: err close source?
<oldude67> ah ok BUGabundo , i see ty
<Ian__> BUGabundo: bad argument :p
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> but enough to have him thinkiing about it
<Ian__> :p
<BUGabundo> too busy testing karmic BT stack
<BUGabundo> to loose my precouse time discussing repos
<oldude67> nope not thinking, drinking...was just wondering.
<BUGabundo> anyone else want to join in t?
<BUGabundo> need more ppl testing BT packages
<Ian__> what are BT packages?
<oldude67> bacon and tomatoe no lettuce...:(
<BUGabundo> Ian__: bluetooth
<Ian__> aha
<Ian__> gonna try getting it on CD
<Ian__> pff
<Ian__> hot here in belgium
<Ian__> aha the CD does boot
<Ian__> ok weird
<Ian__> i installed alpha 2 and after it brings me to the desktop?
<Ian__> it doesn't ask me to reboot and stuf?
<ikonia> Ian__: why would it ask you to reboot ?
<Tekno> is he windows-user? :D
<BUGabundo> Tekno: LOLOLOLOLOLOL
<Ian__> ..
<Ian__> are you guys daft or something?
<Ian__> it's after installing the system from a liveCD
<Ian__> i'd like to boot my real system and not continue working on a liveCD
<Tekno> remove the cd from drivev then
<Ian__> ...
<Ian__> that doesn't make me run on my real system
<reto`> how about restarting then?
<Ian__> i did, i was just wondering why it didn't ask me, along side pressing enter when i removed the disk and sruff
<Ian__> stuff
<reto`> i had some troubles upgrading to koala too...
<reto`> half of the scripts didn't finish and I had to poke around until I could trigger them to finish the install
<reto`> apart from that it runs fine on my hp mini now
<reto`> but I've encountered a really strange thing now on koala... when I try to edit my connections to set a static IP and I start entering the host ip it will log me out instantly when I enter a "2"
<Ian__> and wtf is up with --no-floppy
<reto`> other numbers are fine... I ended up copy/pasting the 2s I need for my address
<reto`> but karmic has not broken my system yet... in fact it has corrected some bugs... like missing cpufreq and resolution problem
<ikonia> Ian__: get a grip on your language please
<ikonia> Ian__: it may have asked you IF you want to reboot and you missed it, or it may not ask you as it assume you know you have to reboot when you are ready to, to use the real system
<Ian__> ikonia: my language was what it was because it was a valid question, responded by a counter question, a remark about windows and LOLOLOLOLOL
<ikonia> Ian__: that doesn't excuse your langage - please get a grip on it
<ikonia> Ian__: it may help if you give better details in your questions, so they are not miss-understood
<reto`> I am missing the "Login Window" menu under administration.... does anyone can tell me how to get it (back)?
<Ian__> reto`: the config of it has been disabled since the GDM update
<Ian__> graphicly at least
<Ian__> until the GUI is updated alongside
<Ian__> ikonia: i gave enough context beforehand
<ikonia> Ian__: I certainly didn't see it
<Ian__> anyone know why /boot/grub/grub.cfg readonly is?
<ikonia> grub.cfg ?
<Unksi> you are supposed to edit /etc/default/grub instead
<Ian__> ok thnx
<Ian__> and why grub update put the correct boot lines but puts "linux ... root=/dev/sda2 ro quiet splash"?
<ikonia> Ian__: it should be using uuid
<Ian__> hmm it's not done that for the 31-1 lines, it uses uuid for 30-8 tho
<ikonia> Ian__: this may sound dumb, but do you also have a menu.lst ?
<Ian__> no
<Ian__> grub 2 doesn't use that anymore
<ikonia> ahh you're using grub 2
<Ian__> ikonia: are you running karmic?
<Ian__> yeah
<ikonia> Ian__: not at this second I have it on my test system
<Ian__> hmm
<Ian__> when i do a normal boot i get all kinds of warnings, unless i edit the boot lines to hold rw and remove the --no-floppy does it boot
<ikonia> Ian__: hold rw ?
<Ian__> i mean replace the ro with rw
<ikonia> well that can be dagerous
<ikonia> the first boot is normally ro then re-mounted rw
<ikonia> dangerous even
<reto`> is anyone using gnome do?
<Ian__> aha ikonia ok
<ikonia> Ian__: does that make sense ?
<Ian__> yes
<ikonia> super
<Ian__> i think _my_ problem actually is the splash
<Ian__> i do still get errors like "sda2: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)"
<Ian__> but at least it boots
<ikonia> I'm still very surprised it's not referenced from uuid
<Ian__> hmm
<Ian__> sec
<Ian__> it has more then what i just showed
<Ian__> above that stands uuid stuff
<Ian__> fd0 is floppy drive? :p
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> grub2 ?
<Ian__> yeah
<Ian__> i booted with ati drivers installed now
<Ian__> i have (slow) 2D support but no 3d
<Ian__> i'm surprised 2d works with this kernel :p
<Ian__> weird that karmic doens't hold firefox-3.5
<Ian__> well i mean as default firefox
<BUGabundo> really?
<BUGabundo> so what ar they bundling?
<BUGabundo> konqueror?
<Ian__> no just firefox3.1
<Ian__> sorry net is a bit slow here
<BUGabundo> can't be
<BUGabundo> its not in the archive
<Ian__> huh?
<Ian__> well default karmic still comes with the version lower then 3.5 :p
<BUGabundo> Ian__: $ apt-cache policy firefox-3.1
<BUGabundo> and
<Ian__> you can apt-get 3.5 but have to specify the version number
<BUGabundo> Ian__: $ apt-cache policy firefox-3.5
<Ian__> oh wait this is not the daily LiveCD
<Ian__> the whole install flash for firefox is still a bit clumsy
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> oh goodie.... PA lost my analog devices and only sees digital ones. result: No sound
<Ian__> PA being?
<BUGabundo> Pulse Audio
<BUGabundo> Ian__: new around here?
<Ian__> i'm not familiar with the abrivations :)
<BUGabundo> feel free to ask anytime
<Dimitree> is Eclipse 3.5 available in Karmic ?
<BUGabundo> !info eclipse
<Ian_Corne> doubt it
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-5ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 126 kB, installed size 420 kB
<BUGabundo> Dimitree: ^^^
<BUGabundo> there's a PPA with trunk version
<Dimitree> jesus christ this package is never updated :/
<BUGabundo> nope :\
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<BUGabundo> hey guilty one :p
<BluesKaj> hi BUGabundo ...guilty ?
<BluesKaj> who's guilty of what ?
<BUGabundo> ahaah
<BUGabundo> you soon will find
<yofel> hi folks
<BUGabundo> hey yofel
<tgpraveen> hey BUGabundo
<tgpraveen> !info tracker
<ubottu> tracker (source: tracker): metadata database, indexer and search tool. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.95-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 490 kB, installed size 3032 kB
 * BUGabundo has removed tracker
<BUGabundo> hey tgpraveen
<tgpraveen> why did u remove tracker? coz it was resource intensive?
<tgpraveen> i tried tracker long back in intrepid as i was trying to mimic the best of mac and win features, so i enabled tracker,screenlets,themes,etc,etc. but then the excitement faded and i removed it all to have a lean system again.
<tgpraveen> i guess i might give the 0.7 version a try. any one knows if it will be in karmic?
<BUGabundo> that's the thing
<BUGabundo> I think its no longer part of default instal
<BUGabundo> ense optional
<tgpraveen> yes it is no longer in default install from jaunty and even before though it was on cd it was disabled by default
<tgpraveen> but just now i read a post describing 0.7 version and what all features it will have and how it will use very little resources hope it makes it back in karmic+1. i think the tracker devs are trying to improve a lot in time for gnome 3.0
<BUGabundo> I'll be here waiting for it
<yofel> tgpraveen: could you give me the link to the post? I remember tracker as that indexing tool that I immediatly killed since it reminded me of the windows indexing that I never managed to disable ^^
<tgpraveen> http://jamiemcc.livejournal.com/12367.html
<yofel> nice... opening a sftp:// url in nautilus crashes it -.-
<tgpraveen> yofel: ^^
<yofel> tgpraveen: thx
<yofel> sounds interesting :)
<miik> anyone get random freezes/crashes/reboots with karmic?
<Ian_Corne> random reboots?
<Ian_Corne> never had that
<miik> yes
<miik> oh
<miik> i didnt have it in 9.04 first, then i got it in 9.04 after, maybe cuz i have proposed repo enabled, idk.. so i upgarded to 9.10 but now i still have it
<yofel> i had random freezes with jaunty, in karmic they're gone
<miik> oh
<miik> why http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha3 is not there?
<yofel> miik: because we still have alpha2?
<yofel> miik: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<miik> oh, sorry i saw wrong date
<miik> i thought it was august 6 lol
<miik> or something
<miik> when is new gdm come in karmic?
<miik> its been there for liek days
<miik> but it cant install if not fast-user thing come new
<BluesKaj> Im, getting lots of plasma crashes , usually when I close a webpage or an app
<BluesKaj> takes about 10secs to recover
<tgpraveen> BluesKaj: u use kde? how is it these days. i tried kde 4.1 and then rushed back to gnome
<tgpraveen> is it better now
<BluesKaj> kde4.3...I guess I'm too bleeding edge
<Ian_Corne> !info plasma
<ubottu> Package plasma does not exist in karmic
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: not enough to run karmic dough
<BluesKaj> konqueror renders web pages more fully than FF3.6
<tgpraveen> also if u run gnome apps in it . do they run well ? or do they lag and look out of place?
<BluesKaj> hmm, not plasma ? wth
<BluesKaj> theonly gnome app i run is synaptic , once in a while
<BluesKaj> if it isn't plasma then what's all this widgetr?
<BluesKaj> i certainly have several plasma executeables in /usr/bin
<BluesKaj> carry over from jaunty i reckon
<Ian_Corne> BluesKaj: there's plasma-* packages
<Ian_Corne> just not any plasma packages
<Ian_Corne> !info plasma-
<ubottu> Package plasma- does not exist in karmic
<Ian_Corne> !info plasma-*
<ubottu> Package plasma- does not exist in karmic
<bazhang> !find plasma
<ubottu> Found: kdebase-plasma, kdelibs5-dev, kdeplasma-addons, kdeplasma-addons-dbg, libplasma3 (and 60 others)
<Ian_Corne> aha :)
<bazhang> apt-cache search plasma will list them all
<kellyh> hey
<BUGabundo> hey kellyh
<kellyh> BUGabundo: using nvidia 180 drivers
<BUGabundo> hey so its you
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> you are to fast for me :)
<kellyh> LOL
<BUGabundo> guys help out kellyh here
<BUGabundo> she is having trouble getting mainline kernels and nvidia working
<kellyh> all kernels from mainline above .29.3 fail, exit status 10 iirc for the nvidia-drivers
<yofel> let me get one of those...
<BUGabundo> its very strange
<BUGabundo> usually its missing the headers
<BUGabundo> but you say you have them
<kellyh> (using amd64 btw)
<BUGabundo> very stupid question:
<kellyh> yep, installed the headers
<BUGabundo> kellyh: you have all 4 debs in a folder
<BUGabundo> and instaled using:
<BUGabundo>  $ sudo dpkg -i linux*.deb  ?
<kellyh> used dpkg -i <package> <package> ...
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> precedencies
<BUGabundo> ahahaha
<BUGabundo> try *
<Ian_Corne> kellyh: what kernel version do you have now?
<BUGabundo> not the 1st time I saw dpkg get tricked by that
<kellyh> running .29.3 mainline
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<BUGabundo> ok, to you *need* mainline?
<kellyh> not especially i guess
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> ok, so you wont _die_ without it
<BUGabundo> just putting a priority on stuff
<kellyh> nope :)
<BUGabundo> kellyh: running karmic or jaunty ?
<kellyh> but, as i hit a problem, figured i'd mention it
 * BUGabundo wispers 'cause this # is karmic only
<kellyh> jaunty
<kellyh> BUGabundo: i realise that :)
<BUGabundo> kellyh: mainline kernel images are usually for testing, immediate fixing probs on older kernel
<BUGabundo> and helping compare our kernel sauce with the vanila ones
<kellyh> ah
<BUGabundo> users testing them, should usually report that they fix something (or break, like you did)
<BUGabundo> yofel: having trouble with them?
<BUGabundo> kellyh: AFAIK you are the first experiencing this on jauntu
<BUGabundo> *jaunty
<BUGabundo> doesn't mean there's a prob dough!
<BUGabundo> mainline kernel are so volatile, and specially with nvidia drivers...
<BUGabundo> yofel: having trouble with them?
<BUGabundo> kellyh: did you try -31.fix ?
<Ian_Corne> why don't you use the jockey-gtk thingy kellyh ?
<kellyh> kellyh: tried .31-rc1-fix1
<yofel> BUGabundo: got disconnected :(
<yofel> nvidia 185.18.14 builds fine with dkms on 2.6.29.6
<yofel> amd64
<yofel> kellyh: got the full dkms error here?
<kellyh> no, sorry
<kellyh> it was against nvidia 180.xx.xx
<yofel> kellyh: what kernel are you trying to build on? I'll give you the manual dkms build command
<BUGabundo> yeah that could be your trouble
<kellyh> so might well be because nvidia needs to be more uptodate
<BUGabundo> yep
<kellyh> yofel: was 2.6.28-13
<BUGabundo> if you indeed want -31
<BUGabundo> try X-edgers PPA
<yofel> BUGabundo: wait
<yofel> 185 should be in x-swat
<kellyh> don't have the .29/.30/.31 .debs anymore :/
<yofel> kellyh: get the newer driver from here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<kellyh> yofel: ok, gonna give them a try
<kellyh> yofel: http://pastebin.com/m6990d6bf - get that when synaptic installs the updated drivers
<BUGabundo> humm I wonder if it is refusing to install on -28
<yofel> huh? why does nvidia-common want to run debconf?
<yofel> and dkms doesn't even try to build the driver o.O
<kellyh> i'm running mainline .29.3 atm, so that was run whilst using .29.3
<yofel> ah wait, at the bottom it does it
<kellyh> a lot of those error messages keep popping up since .28-13 was installed in an update
<kellyh> gotta run, getting shouted at for dinner
 * yofel goes firing up his jaunty vm...
<BUGabundo> hehe kellyh np! feel free to come back later
<zniavre> i saw you speaking about nvidia drivers . do you know if "legacy" 173.14.16 can build now?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<fluteflute> can anyone tell me how to get karmic to auto login with the new gdm please?
 * BUGabundo wonders where everyone is getting there new GDM
<BUGabundo> mine is still being held back
<yofel> BUGabundo: why?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> my guess dependecies build failure
<BUGabundo> haven't spent time investigating
<fluteflute> I think there may have been a conflict with it and the fast user switcher
<yofel> I had a conflict with fast-user-switch applet and ubuntu-desktop for a day, but after that it installed fine (and removed that fast-.. thing)
<yofel> I didn't use it anyway
<wolfgang> Yohoho. My kwin doesn't work.. :/ why could that be?
<wolfgang> (on fglrx drivers)
<yofel> ok... in my jaunty vm 185 builds fine with 2.6.29.6 and .30
<yofel> the nvidia-common exit status 10 comes from dkms not building the module I guess
<yofel> now that the new driver is installed running dpkg --configure -a might help
<yofel> if not, she'll have to run the dkms commands by hand
<yofel> well, gotta go run for now, bb in ~2h
<billybigrigger> nvidia (185.18.14) works great here
<billybigrigger> 2.6.31-020631rc2-generic
<BUGabundo> +1
<billybigrigger> 64bit
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 185.18.14-0ubuntu2
<billybigrigger> morning boogoboondoo
<BUGabundo> Linux blubug 2.6.31-1-generic #14-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jul 2 16:02:38 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
 * BUGabundo at least there's no :::::::
<billybigrigger> ahh not testing 31-2?
<BUGabundo> naa
<BUGabundo> just NM 0.8 pre-alpha and bluetooth
<BUGabundo> by the looks of it, we will have blueman
<BUGabundo> tests with gnome-bluet FAILED
<billybigrigger> blueman?
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> WFM
<billybigrigger> bluetooth manager?
<billybigrigger> never heard of it, thats why i asked
<BUGabundo> except for nautilus or gfvs prob
<billybigrigger> i don't have a single bluetooth device haha
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: no idea. just know its called blueman
<billybigrigger> what is it?
<billybigrigger> hold on brb
<billybigrigger> i just about dropped the f bomb there
<billybigrigger> this new logout is crap
<billybigrigger> why do we have to logout to restart the system?
<crdlb> billybigrigger: are you sure it's intentional? ...
<billybigrigger> am i the only one that can't restart from INSIDE gnome? i have to logout, to get any kind of restart or shutdown option
<Sarvatt> look in your system menu...
<billybigrigger> ok, well why is it moved from the user menu?
<Sarvatt> fast-user-switch-applet was dropped
<billybigrigger> ahh with the new gdm?
<fluteflute> yes. though I suspect the fast-user-switch-applet dropping is only temporary
<tgpraveen> BUGabundo: what is the ppa for NM 0.8 pre-alpha
<tgpraveen> is there any chance of getting NM0.8 in karmic that would be really really sweet
<BUGabundo> hey Sarvatt crdlb
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen: its upper supper secret :p
<BUGabundo> it will be in karmic in a few days
<Sarvatt> billybigrigger: you can always add a shutdown applet to your gnome panel to do it too if it helps any
<tgpraveen> BUGabundo: hehe. u mean we will have 0.8 in karmic as default at release time. i think their releasse cycle was longer
<tgpraveen> i thought we were gonna have nm 0.7.5 or something
<BUGabundo> me too
<BUGabundo> but that is what asac told me
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/network-manager/trunk/ubuntu karmic main
<BUGabundo> you get NM 0.8 and Modem Manager
<billybigrigger> mmmm
<BUGabundo> BUT be warned!
<billybigrigger> anyone trying out the .31 rc2 kernel?
<billybigrigger> having a weird audio issue
<eagles0513875> BUGabundo: gonna try what ever is in trunk for wm
<billybigrigger> pavcontrol shows the audio is playing, like its outputting something, but no sound
<tgpraveen> BUGabundo: what do u mean by be warned ? is it currently broken? i mean are there any known issues?
<eagles0513875> ohhh BUGabundo ty for the ppa for nm
<BUGabundo> guys calm down
<BUGabundo> NM 0.8 is pre-alpha
<BUGabundo> just started to test it yesterday
<eagles0513875> BUGabundo: might solve my wifi issue
<eagles0513875> lol
<BUGabundo> eagles0513875: NM does no such thing
<BUGabundo> that is kernel or wpa probs
<billybigrigger> haha
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, that ppa downgraded my NM to 0.7
<billybigrigger> 0.7.0 to be exact
<billybigrigger> hmmm...actually the applets About dialog box shows. 0.70
<BUGabundo> ahh??
<billybigrigger> Installed: 0.8~a~git.20090702t164632.9c8e600-0ubuntu1~nmt1
<BUGabundo> apt-cache policy pastebin
<BUGabundo> ahh so it is 0-8
<billybigrigger> just the about dialog shows an old version
<BUGabundo> yeah this branch is a cherry pick of several patches
<BUGabundo> still missing a few things like the new signal
<BUGabundo> and About ehe
<eagles0513875> bah
<BUGabundo> ill pass it along to asac
<billybigrigger> what does yours show?
<BUGabundo> same
<billybigrigger> ahh k
<billybigrigger> sounds works after my reboot now
<billybigrigger> wierd
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: pavucontrol
<billybigrigger> ya
<BUGabundo> you will see stuff like volumes at 20 or 120%
<billybigrigger> it was showing the audio stream, the bar was moving like it was outputting sound
<billybigrigger> i moved all the sliders like you suggested to me the other day
<billybigrigger> nothing was helping
<BUGabundo> mine killed analog devices
<eagles0513875> hehe even on jaunty for me sound seems to have developed a bug
<eagles0513875> if its muted then i unmute it no sound
<eagles0513875> if i leave it unmuted reboot then it works
<billybigrigger> oooh
<billybigrigger> .31 rc2 doesn't even detect my webcam now....
<billybigrigger> :(
<billybigrigger> lsusb shows it
<eagles0513875> later guys
<billybigrigger> lazer
<rleeds> I'm trying to track down a problem with my gdm to see if it's a bug or not. One of my users (`couchdb`, UID=116) shows up in the face browser despite /etc/gdm/gdm.conf having a MinimalUID=1000 setting. None of my other 'hidden'/system users show up, though. Any thoughts?
<BUGabundo> autc
<BUGabundo> my PA gain was set to 9999999
<billybigrigger> my nvidia bug is gone as of yesterday
<billybigrigger> hue -1000
<billybigrigger> doesn't seem to effect any videos i open anymore
<billybigrigger> atleast in vlc
<BUGabundo> I still have it
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: open totem! AHAH
<billybigrigger> it still effect videos using mozilla plugin
<billybigrigger> i hate totem haha
<billybigrigger> vlc is the kind of media players
<billybigrigger> s/kind/king
<DanaG> Ooooooooooooooooooooooh!   Yay, looks like my mute LED will finally work!  Hallelujah!
<DanaG> http://groups.google.com/group/linux.kernel/msg/d71c68275456957a
<DanaG>        ALSA: hda - Add GPIO1 control at muting with HP laptops
<BUGabundo> mute led?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<DanaG> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=2&url=https%3A%2F%2Fbugs.launchpad.net%2Fubuntu%2F%2Bsource%2Flinux%2F%2Bbug%2F284319&ei=EeFQSvL5DpOKsgPnkODJDw&usg=AFQjCNFEwVPPa3z7-dMOU_3W1EUf8ByBRA&sig2=PuVp9J7OqPnEO38SVVsQHw
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> goddamnit, google!
<DanaG> Stop mangling my links!
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/284319
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 284319 in linux "mute, brightness buttons on new HP 6930p laptop" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> Now I just need to wait until that version gets to us.
<dtchen> DanaG: it's in today's c-o-d build
<dtchen> err, sorry. it'll be in _tomorrow's_.
<DanaG> Sweet.
<DanaG> I'm curious to see what inspired that change in upstream ALSA.  Did one of the devs have one of these laptops, or something?
<BUGabundo> eheehehehehehe
<DanaG> Or did they read the bug report, and just never comment on it?
<dtchen> it was pushed upstream and fixed there
<DanaG> Ah.  I'm curious to see the bug report upstream.
<dtchen> our new workflow is to avoid ubuntu-specific bits in core components
<DanaG> Oh, I see... the "nominated for"
<DanaG> Just doesn't have a link to the upstream bug.
<DanaG> Do you have a link to that bug, so either you or I can link it into that report?
<DanaG> About the only big issue left on those laptops is now the keycode>255 issue.
<dtchen> DanaG: not offhand, but it should be in my e-mail
<DanaG> I've found a mailing-list thread: http://www.spinics.net/lists/alsa-devel/msg25313.html
<DanaG> eh, not the right one.  whatever.  If you can link when you get a change, that'll be good -- thanks.
<BUGabundo> dtchen: what do you think I need to due to persuade the PA devs to tiny improve pacucontrol so it will keep applications for 2 or 3 secs after they stop? for apps that just ping, its very hard to set the volume!
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and the flat-volumes thing is confusing, though there's already a dsicussion about that, too.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: nothing like getting a gain of 99999 like I did
<BUGabundo> eheh
<DanaG> I don't like when changing an app's volume changes the visibly-set device volume/
<DanaG> The mixer should abstract away the real volume, and present only a "vritual" reference volume.
<dtchen> BUGabundo: a different approach is being taken with app profiles
<BUGabundo> goodie
<miik> can i use 2.6.26 or 2.6.27 or 2.6.28 kernel in karmic? how?
<BUGabundo> miik: why would you want to do that?
<BUGabundo> you will have probs with ext4, pulse, gpu drivers, etc
<miik> i get kernel panic
<miik> i dont use ext4
<miik> however, i do use pulseaudio and nvidia driver
<BUGabundo> well then, you should file a bug and debug what's causing it
<BUGabundo> so that it can be fixed before release
<BUGabundo> miik: any special hw??
<miik> i have no idea whats causing it, and logs dont show anything interesting
<miik> standard hardware, core2duo, gf8600, 4gb ram, 2xhdd
<BUGabundo> miik: have you tried mainline kernel ?
<miik> mainline kernel, as in compile my own?
<BUGabundo> no
<miik> my computer randomly restarts
<BUGabundo> its just debs you install
<miik> whats mainline kernel?
<BUGabundo> miik: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMainlineBuilds
<miik> i experienced this with 2.6.28, 2.6.30, 2.6.31-rc1
<miik> but when i installed 9.04 i didnt have this problem, it came later, maybe cuz i had proposed and beta repo enable
<BUGabundo> maybe
<BUGabundo> no idea
<miik> when repo update to 2.6.31rc2?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<miik> i think when linus release new kernel, ubuntu should put it in repo or something
<miik> and the kernel mainline say error do not want installing
<miik> why i cant put rhythmbox in systray icon?
<miik> my rhythmbox crash after play song
<billybigrigger> miik, it takes time to get to the repo
<billybigrigger> you can run .31-rc2 from kernel mainline ppa
<miik> ok
<billybigrigger> runs fine here
<billybigrigger> it should hit repos within a week i'd say? someone correct me if im wrong
<miik> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/current/ <-- is 17 june, not 5 july
<miik> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/2009-07-05/linux-headers-2.6.31-999_2.6.31-999.1246788999_all.deb <-- dpkg: unable to read filedescritptor flags for <pckage tatus and progress file descriptor>: Bad file descriptor
<dtchen> sounds like a local issue. do you have sufficient disk space for starters?
<BUGabundo> dtchen: wrong channel ?
<miik> ya
<BUGabundo> oh right
<BUGabundo> darn backlog
<billybigrigger> miik,
<billybigrigger> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.31-rc2/
<miik> doesnt work
<ripps> Hi, I've been without internet for a week and I just did some updates today. I seemed to have encountered and error installing the new kernel. I think the problem is caused by update-grub. It freezes whenever it's run. Rerunning aptitute safe-upgrade seems to show that everything was installed correctly, except I can't update my grub to boot into the new kernel because it freezes on the attempt
<dtchen> can you get a dump of where and how it freezes?
<dtchen> are you using grub2 or grub?
<ripps> dtchen: grub-pc, so I think grub2
<dtchen> if the former, is grub2 _only_ active, or are you still chainloading from grub?
<ripps> I've only ever had grub2 since installed karmic on a freshly formatted system
<ripps> How do I get a dump?
<dupondje> evening :)
<dtchen> where is the update failing, precisely?
<yofel> back
<dtchen> is it in dpkg? in the update-grub* shell script(s)/
<ripps> dtchen: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/395857
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 395857 in linux "package linux-image-2.6.31-1-generic 2.6.31-1.14 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 137" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> BUGabundo: how did your BT tests go? (that is - does gnome-bluetooth do anything else than freeze when you try to use it?)
<DanaG> I use blueman, because gnome's ordinary bluetooth thing is literally useless.
<DanaG> It has no functions aside from pairing.
<DanaG> That is, you can pair to a device.... but then what?  You can't DO anything with said device.
<yofel> I use blueman now as well, its really nice. But it can't turn of my bt card - bluez-gnome can
<DanaG> hmm, you might try looking in /sys/class/rfkill
<yofel> ok, now my bluetooth driver stopped working :(
<yofel> I turned the card off and now it won't come up again
<mahfiaz> what to do with NetworkManager's error: supplicant_interface_acquire: assertion `mgr_state == NM_SUPPLICANT_MANAGER_STATE_IDLE' failed
<dupondje> pfft
<dupondje> when will they fully fix firefox-3.5 :(
<billybigrigger> nevar!
<dupondje> lol
<billybigrigger> my system's been pretty solid, minus the empathy and webcam bs
<yofel> +1
<yofel> I just want to know why I can't use my right alt key anymore after compiz crashed a few days ago
<yofel> Can't use any dead keys :(
<dupondje> firefox-3.5 is crap :( searchbar broken, clicking hyperlinks broken, and still Shiretoko branding
<dupondje> and fast-user-switch-applet broken :(
<billybigrigger> fast user applet was removed i think
<DanaG> dupondje: the ubufox is what's breaking everything.
<DanaG> dpkg --listfiles ubufox
<DanaG> it's installed by ubuntu-desktop, and breaks stuff.
<dupondje> its not even installed here ;)
<BUGabundo> back
<BUGabundo> yofel: BT tests went okayish
<BUGabundo> for now seems blueman will be it
<BUGabundo> I still have a gvfs prob
<reto`> yofel: have you tried xev to see what your altgr key comes up with?
<billybigrigger> how do i find out what module a said device is using?
<dupondje> billybigrigger: lspci -vv
<billybigrigger> hmm
<billybigrigger> lsusb is showing my webcam
<billybigrigger> syslog, dmesg, kern.log none are showing any entries of my webcam
<billybigrigger> where else can i look for errors?
<billybigrigger> lsusb -vv doesn't output anything useful to me
<billybigrigger> i don't know what module or dev block it is
<yofel> reto`: the key sequence for altgr seems ok, but if I try to use dead keys it seems to append an escape sequence. Like for | I get ^[| instead
<yofel> reto`: here what pressing altgr gives mehttp://pastebin.com/f749ac1a0
<reto`> yofel: yeah that looks fine
<yofel> reto`: trying to get | http://pastebin.com/f64307927
<yofel> it still works fine in a tty, but not in X
<dupondje> omg :D
<dupondje> tapping got fixed or what ;)
<yofel> dupondje: only noticing that now?
<dupondje> yes:P
<dupondje> if u have external mouse ;)
<BUGabundo> dupondje: YESSSS
<BUGabundo> yofel: only noticed 'cause dupondje said
<BUGabundo> eheh
<yofel> lol
<dupondje> fixed since ? ;)
<yofel> 28th June
<BUGabundo> no no
<BUGabundo> it wasn't last week
<yofel> I got that date from the changelog
<yofel> the upload probably took a while
<BUGabundo> I'm a bit late on change logs
 * BUGabundo opens mutt
<BUGabundo> 80 unread changelogs
<yofel> me too, would have been better if I had read the gdm one ^^
<yofel> /before/ upgrading it...
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> well I just press close on those damn apt-changes
<BUGabundo> I should really read them
<BUGabundo> specially the News ones
<dupondje> héhé yofel  :)
<dupondje> new gdm is crap indeed
<billybigrigger> so are they planning on bringing in a gui config tool for it?
<billybigrigger> or whats the deal? hacking around in config files manually doesn't seem to ubuntu-ish
<Twigathy> the new gdm lists PulseAudio as one of the users I can login as >_<
<dupondje> héhé not here :P
<billybigrigger> doh
<billybigrigger> thats not good
<Twigathy> yah.
<DanaG> billybigrigger: handy hint:
<DanaG> get back to login screen, then do this to open gconf-editor:
<DanaG> export DISPLAY=:0
<DanaG> sudo -u gdm gconf-editor
<DanaG> I wish there were a way to make it run nm-applet on the login screen.
<DanaG> And the panel is glitchy... it changes size when you click a name.
<Ng> is it just me or is f-spot quite crash-happy in karmic atm?
#ubuntu+1 2010-07-05
<coz_> hey guys ... noticed in firefox on maverick that bookmarks scroll is "extremely" slow moving at one line per second
<coz_> any fix for this ??
<coz_> also... lucid really sucked in my opinion because of a few major bugs... 1 external driver with  ntfs..or..fat 32.. or ext4  multiple partitions ..when highlighting the drive icons on the desktop and right click there is no unmount or safely remove drive options... single parition unmount exists but gives errors and the drive wont mount... 2  wallpaper  option dont work....3..cannot install official nvidia drivers.... please can you guys be sure t
<coz_> his doesnt happen in maverick?  right now I have to go back to karmic for things to work properly  ... I am on maverick at this moment
<coz_> but I am reinstalling karmic because of the above bugs
<coz_> I also noticed that the mouse cursor jumps about the screen on occasion esecially when using easystroke... I hope this doesn have anything to do with touchscreen implimentation
<coz_> by the way the wallpaper options not working are only on dual monitors
<coz_> at this point I have no c hoice but to go back to karmic
<billybigrigger> howdy
<DanaG> argh, he left... I was going to ask if that lack of "safely remove" was on an eSATA port.
<cozziemoto> DanaG,  no I didnt leave  just on another machine
<cozziemoto> DanaG, and no its a usb port
<cozziemoto> DanaG,  and consistent with both lucid and maverick  ,,, actually all that I mentioned is consistent with both on any machine I install them on  even this one however the wallapaper issue does not really exist on this machine because it is single monitor
<DanaG> My problem with the new auto-mounting: you can't share an external drive with Samba, because it's hardcoded to 700 permissions!
<cozziemoto> DanaG,  oh geez!   well I  am reinstalling karmic on the main system... and the biggest issue isnt these bugs but that i cant suggest upgrading to any of my clients  running ubuntu because of them
<Jordan_U> cozziemoto: Have you filed apropriate bug reports, or marked already made ones as affecting you?
<cozziemoto> Jordan_U,  I have indeed
<cozziemoto> Jordan_U, both for lucid and maverick although the same issues are on both versions
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gvfs/+bug/453605
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 453605 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Make default mount umasks configurable" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and another reason buttons on the RIGHT is better than buttons on the LEFT:
<DanaG> With buttons on the right, you can do this: http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/124622-1.png
<DanaG> Handy even on my 1920x1200 full-size system -- that's not just for netbooks.
<DanaG> Can't do that with the buttons on the left.
<cozziemoto> DanaG,  I agree ...the "mac" left buttons hopefully is a shuttleworth "phase" he is going throuugh :)
<cozziemoto> DanaG,  the real question is why wasnt there a tick box to have buttons on left or right or even centered  ...choices are the key :)
<DrHalan> DanaG: isn't that exaclty what they want to do?
<DanaG> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1523635
<DrHalan> yeah thats what i eman
<DrHalan> not sure what to think of it though
<DrHalan> i dont really get why ubuntu is adding such things instead of improving empathy for example or improving suspend/resume...
<cozziemoto> DanaG,  in my opinion...what can be done on the right can be done on the left
<DrHalan> feels like shuttleworth has the need to be different
<Daekdroom> Good lord.
<Daekdroom> The new sound applet and the windicator sketch O.o
<Daekdroom> Are windicators going to be part of Maverick?
<DrHalan> yeah
<DrHalan> check out indicator-appmenu
<DrHalan> that should be "windicators" no app i know is using it though..
<Daekdroom> I always liked GNOME over KDE because it felt less cluttered... :S
<DrHalan> HEHE
<DrHalan> well i wouldnt mind if they put the menu ("edit" etc) in the top right
<DrHalan> but appindicators.. i dont know..
<DrHalan> maybe they end up just being that. a menu moved up to save space
<DrHalan> that would be awesome..
<Daekdroom> Just like Chrome and Firefox 4?
<DrHalan> yeah
<DrHalan> i think somebody in the gtk community is also working on chrome-style tab support
<DrHalan> but for any app. don't know if taht will ever be finished though
<cozziemoto> midori   is fine
<DrHalan> my i think the best browser is chromium by far. i hope that epiphany gets more stable an eventually replaces firefox in buntu
<DrHalan> it is much faster because its based on webkit and is not using all that xul stuff and also is written in native gkt
<DrHalan> gtk*
<cozziemoto> DrHalan,   so is midori based on webkit
<cozziemoto> as is safari on mac
<DrHalan> is midori written in gtk?
<Daekdroom> Call me oldschool, but I still use Firefox :P
<DanaG> cozziemoto: try the window-buttons panel-applet on the left... bet it won't feel as nice as on the right.
<DrHalan> hehe
<DanaG> oh, and I can't use rhythmbox, because it won't do play-by-folders.
<DrHalan> well i am really llooking forward to webkit2
<DanaG> I want play-by-folders.
<DanaG> So I'm stuck with quodlibet -- and when combined with notify-osd, it can leave notifications over 30 seconds out of date.
<cozziemoto> DanaG,   nah  I am right handed  I do   not  want button on the left :)
<DanaG> And where'd the dang "menu" button go?
<DanaG> Not that it's all that important.
<DanaG> It just looks odd without it.
<Daekdroom> I'm left handed and I don't give a damn about where the icons are o.o
<DanaG> Anyway, the window-buttons thing on the left would mean you couldn't just click the top-left corner of the screen and get the menu.
<DanaG> Instead, the top-let corner would be "close".
<cozziemoto> well my big concern beyond appearnce is  of course these 4 major bugs   but i agree with the appearance issues
<bjsnider> DanaG, play by folders?
<Daekdroom> Good lord. Disk I/O won't cease since I updated :S
<DanaG> bjsnider: yeah, most apps play by tags.
<DanaG> I do think that "buttons in the panel" thing is a much better idea than that winclutterifiers.
<DanaG> I mean, in that concept, how the heck do you un-maximize a window?
<DanaG> The only answer I see there is "you don't".
<DanaG> (Either that, or they merely forgot to add the buttons somewhere.)
<Daekdroom> DanaG, the buttons aren't there if the window is not maximized.
<DanaG> Yeah, but the concept for maximized windicators didn't show any buttons, either.
<DanaG> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/unity-netbook-maximised.png
<bjsnider> DanaG, but why not play from the tag? what's so special about playing from the folder?
<DanaG> Well, it lets me deal with the cases where things are tagged inconsistently.  It also lets me have a folder like this: Noir OSTs { Noir Blanc {CD 1, CD 2}, OST 1, OST 2}
<DanaG> Nested folders.
<DanaG> Can't do that with tags.
<bjsnider> yes you can, sir
<bjsnider> if it's the same record banshee will open both cds and play them in order
<bjsnider> if they're tagged inconsistently use easytag to fix the tags
<bjsnider> the tags can obviously contain far more info than the file names/folder structure, so that's why they're preferred
<DanaG> I mean, sometimes I don't always feel like playing all parts of the collection.
<bjsnider> yeah but if you're telling it to play everything in a folder then you'd still have the problem of playing everything in the collection
<DanaG> eh, good point there.
<DanaG> Actually, that searching seems to work fine.
<DanaG> argh, stupid musicbrainz.org...
<DanaG> doesn't show albumIDs!
<DanaG> Or rather, clicking the album's title doesn't show it.
<DanaG> You have to then go to "details".
<DanaG> nope, not correct.... the musicbrainz plugin doesn't like it.  that's the quodlibet plugin.
<philsf> will indicator-datetime be the default clock in maverick?
<DanaG> Now, how do I get rhythmbox to TOGGLE the main window upon pressing my xf86media key?
<DanaG> And if I remove the indicator applet, why the hell doesn't the notification-area icon come back?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/573125
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 573125 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "Status Icon Plugin Hides Rhythmbox If indicator-applet Is Removed from Panel" [Low,New]
<DanaG> Okay, here's something I can't figure out how to do with tag-based playback:
<DanaG> Some anime series with a single, where the album title does NOT contain the series name.... how do I group that with the other things from the same series?
<DanaG> er, I guess all of that is off-topic for here, though. =þ
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/253167
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253167 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "Rhythmnbox sort by "Album Artist" for guest/compilations" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<cjohnston> after doing apt-get dist-upgrade yesterday, every time I login to ubuntu I click my user, enter my password and hit enter. After hitting enter the screen goes blank and then comes back with a login screen... Any idea whats going on? I initially did not have to login each time my system boots
<Ian_corne> wonder if shotwell will support movie importing from a camera
<mrsun> cjohnston, checked so a window manager is selected?
<Daekdroom> Maverick needs so much more RAM :(
<Daekdroom> Should I assume that's due to debugging symbols?
<Ian_corne> trying out unity now
<Ian_corne> It feels slow on my netbook
<BluesKaj> I didn't realize ubuntu has decided to make double clicking the default on maverick , it's the first time I've run gnome in a few yrs , so I was a bit surprised that there seems to be no single click option, which I prefer.
<NickSpam> BluesKaj: double clicking has been default in gnome for at least 5 years
<NickSpam> on ubuntu
<NickSpam> not sure about gnome proper
<h00k> yes
<BluesKaj> NickSpam, yeah guess that's the last time I used gnome , use kde mostly.
<Daekdroom> BluesKaj, is it default on KDE?
<NickSpam> BluesKaj: personally single clicking is ucky to me :)
<NickSpam> yucky*
<BluesKaj> NickSpam, I didn't ask for your opinion :)
<NickSpam> BluesKaj: I offered it anyway. I didn't say you had to agree :)
<BluesKaj> Daekdroom, single click is , yes
<NickSpam> BluesKaj: but single click does make more sense. I mean you don't hit the power button on your tv twice to get it started
<BluesKaj> I even change to single click on windows
<Daekdroom> NickSpam, but you don't have to select the power button on your TV
<Daekdroom> It doesn't have a menu >.>
<Daekdroom> You don't group it with other buttons to delete.
<Daekdroom> xD
<NickSpam> Daekdroom: your missing my analogy :/
<Daekdroom> NickSpam, you're missing my point
<NickSpam> I am hehe
<BluesKaj> I'm giving gnome 2.3 try and it seems less cartooney to me than previous versions :)
<Daekdroom> 2.3? O.O
<Daekdroom> That's ooold
<NickSpam> Anyway what is awesome about linux is the choice and BluesKaj is saying that they don't find the option to switch to single click in gnome
<Daekdroom> There's a option that lets you hold single click to simulate double click
<BluesKaj> Daekdroom, odd , I thought it was default in mav erick
<Daekdroom> BluesKaj, there's a huge difference between 2.30 and 2.3. Trust me.
<BluesKaj> Daekdroom, uhmm, i assumed 2.3 was 2.30
<BluesKaj> let me rephrase that, rather I assumed that gdm 2.30 is the default on maverick , is this correct ?
<Daekdroom> !info gdm
<ubottu> gdm (source: gdm): GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.2-0ubuntu5 (maverick), package size 719 kB, installed size 7604 kB
<Daekdroom> BluesKaj, yes, it is correct.
<Daekdroom> 2.30.2 as a matter of fact.
<BluesKaj> right
<airgrace> hi, can someone recommend some good media players :), mainly for music.
<Daekdroom> airgrace, exaile and rhythmbox for GNOME, Amarok for KDE
<BluesKaj> it's more to my taste than previuos versions , Daekdroom . Installed maverick on my desktop pc , but lucid server is on our tv room pc and I like the faster copy speeds between the 2 ubuntu machines ...kde lucis was much slower , but dunno why.
<BluesKaj> err lucid
<Daekdroom> Hm.. well, I don't think there's difference in copy speeds between GNOME and KDE..
<Daekdroom> Unless it uses GVFS
<BluesKaj> nope ext4
<Daekdroom> GVFS is Gnome Virtual File System
<Daekdroom> Nautilus and other GNOME stuff uses it as a layer..
<Daekdroom> But could also be the move from lucid to maverick..
<BluesKaj> maybe my router likes that GVFS better :)
<BluesKaj> Daekdroom, on smb or ?
<Daekdroom> Not sure.
<BluesKaj> using both ssh and smb/gui to access the ubuntu boxes . <Wifer's
<BluesKaj> oops
<cjohnston> mrsun: sorry... gnome is selected for sessions
<BluesKaj> wife's vista pc sees the ubuntu server but like most windows machines it's a pita to setup 2 way access...accessing from the (k)ubuntu boxes isn't a prob tho .
<raymondjtoth2> hi im geting this err err E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) how i fix it
<raymondjtoth2> ny one
<raymondjtoth2> any know how to fix it
<raymondjtoth2> no one here
<raymondjtoth2> :(
<om26er> raymondjtoth2, try sudo apt-get -f install ..at your own risk... also disable all ppas first.
<raymondjtoth2> same err
<raymondjtoth2> om26er,  get same err
<raymondjtoth2> i get this err still  Starting domain name service... bind9                                 [fail]
<raymondjtoth2> invoke-rc.d: initscript bind9, action "start" failed.
<raymondjtoth2> dpkg: error processing bind9 (--configure):
<raymondjtoth2>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<raymondjtoth2> Errors were encountered while processing:
<raymondjtoth2>  bind9
<raymondjtoth2> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<raymondjtoth2> how i fix it
<raymondjtoth2> i dont got any ppas on
<raymondjtoth2> what i do any support on 10.10
<raymondjtoth2> getting this err E: bind9: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 when installing bind9 what i do thanks
<raymondjtoth2> any one?
<raymondjtoth2> dead room
<raymondjtoth2> getting err : error processing bind9 (--configure):
<raymondjtoth2>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<raymondjtoth2> Errors were encountered while processing:
<raymondjtoth2>  bind9
<raymondjtoth2>  how i fix it
<raymondjtoth2> i tryed install-f
<raymondjtoth2> any idea
<raymondjtoth2>  getting err : error processing bind9 (--configure):
<raymondjtoth2> <raymondjtoth2>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<raymondjtoth2> <raymondjtoth2> Errors were encountered while processing:
<raymondjtoth2> <raymondjtoth2>  bind9
<raymondjtoth2> <raymondjtoth2>  how i fix it\
<Daekdroom> !repeat | raymondjtoth2
<ubottu> raymondjtoth2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<raymondjtoth2> o ok
<raymondjtoth2> Daekdroom,  any help for my q
<Daekdroom> raymondjtoth2, apparently, bind9 package is currently defective.
<Daekdroom> You could try uninstalling it
<raymondjtoth2> dae what i use them
<raymondjtoth2> how i uninstall it
<Daekdroom> sudo apt-get purge bind9
<raymondjtoth2> Daekdroom,  that did it
<raymondjtoth2> Daekdroom,  ty
<BluesKaj> raymondjtoth2, sudo fuser -vki -TERM /var/lib/dpkg/lock, then , sudo dpkg --configure -a, finally do, sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<raymondjtoth2> blue what that do
<BluesKaj> ok, purge did the trick , the sledgehammer approach i guggested id probly a bit much anyway
<raymondjtoth2> i did that any how what that command do
<BluesKaj> it unlocks any broken packages and dependencies
<BluesKaj> and clears them
<raymondjtoth2> ty
<damousys> hey hello
<damousys> does anyone knows how to get the Hyper-V nics working @ ubuntu 10.10 ?
<damousys> anyone here?
<yofel> sure, but nobody with a hyper-v nic I guess
<BUGabundo> not here
<damousys> damm! i hoped anyone had tried it here
<damousys> to bad
<BUGabundo> bugs in avidemux, are local or some kind of active upstream?
<knittl> hi. i'm having several issues
<knittl> insane IOWait load after booting, nautilus seems to hang
<knittl> resume after suspend not working with nouveau (even after blacklisting vga16fb)
<knittl> spikes in cpu usage every second
<Daekdroom> knittl, same spikes in CPU and not sure about IOWait, but the system doesn't feel responsive at all.
<knittl> Daekdroom: yeah, it's also very laggy here
<Daekdroom> Spikes in HD I/O and unusually high RAM usage
<knittl> ram is average
<knittl> 35 % in use
<Daekdroom> Considering what I have open, I'd expect about 500MB
<Daekdroom> Not 850MB + 300MB SWAP :S
<knittl> swap: 0
<knittl> mem - buffers/cache: 1302
<knittl> well, it's a little high
<knittl> but acceptable (pidgin, firefox, transmission, rhythmbox, few terminals)
<BUGabundo> Daekdroom: same here
<BUGabundo> since last week
<BUGabundo> system is very unresponsive
<BUGabundo> X is using around 40% cpu
<knittl> BUGabundo: yep
<BUGabundo> I use NX a lot
<BUGabundo> and had to stop last Friday
<knittl> what's nx?
<BUGabundo> lag was impossible
<knittl> network X?
<BUGabundo> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<BUGabundo> so this seems to be afecting more ppl
<BUGabundo> its not just my imagination
<BUGabundo> or network probs
<BUGabundo> or high temperature
<knittl> no, it's also for a week now
<BUGabundo> (it was ~40ºC today)
<knittl> maybe a bit longer
<BUGabundo> not here... I notice last week
<BUGabundo> the end of last week
<BUGabundo>  I even asked in here if there had been any major change to X
<knittl> BUGabundo: also high iowait?
<BUGabundo> how can I check?
<knittl> i only have it after booting + logging in
<knittl> in top it's the 5th value in the Cpu(s) line
<knittl> 80.1%wa
<knittl> also system monitor in gnome panel displays iowait
<BUGabundo> cpu | sys     10% | user     29% | irq       0% | idle     61% | cpu001 w  0% |
<BUGabundo> cpu | sys      5% | user     31% | irq       0% | idle     63% | cpu000 w  1% |
<BUGabundo> CPL | avg1   0.52 | avg5    0.51 | avg15   0.49 | csw    23131 | intr    8742 |
<BUGabundo> MEM | tot    3.9G | free  108.5M | cache   1.5G | buff   70.4M | slab  124.4M |
<BUGabundo> SWP | tot    4.7G | free    4.7G |              | vmcom   3.3G | vmlim   6.6G |
<BUGabundo> DSK |         sda | busy      1% | read       3 | write      9 | avio    2 ms |
<BUGabundo> NET | transport   | tcpi     851 | tcpo     844 | udpi      15 | udpo      15 |
<Daekdroom> 219MB RAM post-boot
<Daekdroom> BUGabundo, what command is that? o.o
<knittl> Daekdroom: that's a lot xD
<BUGabundo> atop
<knittl> BUGabundo: looks like it's the last column in your output
<knittl> but here iowait is normal after some minutes
<Daekdroom> After opening the standard set of background apps, it goes up to 324MB, which is still not a lot..
<knittl> so you'd have to run it immediately after logging in
<knittl> Daekdroom: oh wops. 219, i read 2019
<Daekdroom> THAT would be outrageous O.o
<knittl> :D
<BUGabundo> well I did notice many changes to themes
<BUGabundo> and even mouse actions
<BUGabundo> like pidgin, where clicking a tab would jump to text box
<Daekdroom> Why does it say idle 183%? O.o
<BUGabundo> now just selects the tab
<BUGabundo> chromium is missing some clicks too
<BUGabundo> Daekdroom: multi core
<Daekdroom> Oh. It sums up both CPU's %s..
<BUGabundo> each is 100%
<Daekdroom> RAM usage already at 380MB..
<BUGabundo> that's low
<BUGabundo> I have much much more
<Daekdroom> I have Xchat, atop on gnome-terminal, transmission, liferea, emesene and rhythmbox open.
<BUGabundo>  9550     16      0         52K 745.9M 198.5M     0K   264K   5% firefox-bin
<BUGabundo>  3614      1      0      42284K 971.8M 182.5M     0K     0K   5% chromium-brows
<BUGabundo>  3521      8      0       2163K 646.8M 124.7M  -284K -2068K   3% gwibber
<BUGabundo>  3608      4      0      42284K 886.7M 94952K     0K  -108K   2% chromium-brows
<BUGabundo>  3266     12      0      42284K 585.8M 84752K     0K     0K   2% chromium-brows
<BUGabundo>  2307   5901      0        924K 968.5M 84700K -64.0M  -212K   2% pidgin
<knittl> stop flooding :P
<BUGabundo> sorry
 * Daekdroom <3s pastebinit
<BUGabundo> OTOH
<BUGabundo> anyone here audio expert?
<BUGabundo> avidemux is crashing
<BUGabundo> guess no
<knittl> i'm not
<BUGabundo> ill have to find out another way to do this then
<Daekdroom> knittl, so, when the wait parameter in atop goes too high, that means the CPU is waiting cycles waiting on info?
<Daekdroom> *wasting cycles
<knittl> Daekdroom: from what i understood yes
<knittl> but temperature also goes up
<knittl> so it's burning cycles
<Daekdroom> Lol
<knittl> i'm no expert on cpus
<knittl> but it's strange
<knittl> and not expected behavior
<wolf4914> ghb
<SeraphX> hi there
<SeraphX> does anyone else experience extremely long delays when using the update manager?
<SeraphX> and xorg cpu load is at 90%
<DrHalan> i have different logfiles for X which is the current one? xorg.0.log?
<Daekdroom> gnome shell package is broken...
<DrHalan> Daekdroom: what happens?
<Daekdroom> Uninstallable dependency.
<Daekdroom> *Unavaiable
<DrHalan> when you install it?
<Daekdroom> When I try to.
<Daekdroom> apt won't do it.
<DrHalan> can you copy the version string of the file?
<DrHalan> *package
<Daekdroom> package string?
<DrHalan> you know the version of the package
<DrHalan> because when i install gnome-shell it works really fine but the package is really old (some git release from fall 2009)
<DrHalan> 2.28.1~git20091125-1
<Daekdroom> Oh. Same package here.
<DrHalan> There seems to be a new pacakge
<DrHalan> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/2.31.2-1
<DrHalan> but its not buildign fine. maybe wait some times until its uploaed properly?
<Daekdroom> Good lord. Nautilus should get a fix.
<Daekdroom> Barely usable
<DrHalan> i removed ubuntu-one
<DrHalan> works fine now
<DrHalan> of course if you need it thats not a solution
<Daekdroom> as a matter of fact, I believe that's the *perfect* solution for me :P
<DrHalan> lol
<DrHalan> i don't get why they don't fix it though
<DrHalan> this stupid bar on the top is sooo annoying
#ubuntu+1 2010-07-06
<cjohnston> after doing apt-get dist-upgrade yesterday, every time I login to ubuntu I click my user, enter my password and hit enter. After hitting enter the screen goes blank and then comes back with a login screen... Any idea whats going on? I initially did not have to login each time my system boots
<cjohnston> using failsafe gnome it worked tho
<uaa> hi,
<uaa> what is the version of mlterm that is going to be in Ubuntu?
<damascene> what is the version of mlterm that is going to be in Ubuntu?
<DanaG1> argh, stupid unity....
<DanaG1> gave no indication of launching an app I clicked... so I tried again with a dobule-click.
<DanaG1> And ended up with 3 copies of Pidgin running.
<DanaG1> And the search box doesn't let me even try to search -- I can't type into it!
<DanaG1> Unity fails.
<DanaG1> Miserably.
<DanaG1> http://pastebin.com/s5YEmtqT
<DanaG1> In fact, it won't even get keyboard focus!
<BUGabundo_remote> bom dia
<Ian_corne> Is there a fglrx driver yet with support for 2.6.35?
<Ian_corne> Guess not :)
<hrw> hi
<hrw> hmm.. lucid on laptop.. /me -> #ubuntu
<Daekdroom> Aw naw.
<Daekdroom> Wine sound support is currently broken
<Ian_corne> oho
<Andre_Gondim> where are the xorg.conf file at maverick?
<h00k> !xorg | Andre_Gondim
<ubottu> Andre_Gondim: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<h00k> oop, that doesn't help
<h00k> Andre_Gondim: It isn't present by default, settings are automatically detected
<bazhang> Andre_Gondim, there isnt one unless you create it
<h00k> Andre_Gondim: but, if you put things in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, it will override what is detected
<Andre_Gondim> h00k, thanks ;)
<Sensiva> xorg.conf can be automatically generated by X --configure in single user mode
<knittl> no sound in flash, what can i do?
<DrHalan1> knittl: are you using adobe flash or something else?
<knittl> DrHalan1: flashplugin-nonfree
<knittl> in the past it helped to purge and then reinstall
<DrHalan1> and other sound works fine?
<DrHalan1> also simultanous?=
<knittl> yes
<knittl> vlc + rhythmbox + totem
<knittl> everything works
<knittl> only flash sucks …
<knittl> in sound preferences the firefox-bin alsa-plugin stream flickers all the time
<DrHalan1> lol okay
<DrHalan1> if you only need video you can also use gnash or lightspark
<knittl> i need sound …
<knittl> i have video
<knittl> video works, sound doesn't
<patdk-wk> but do you have, action?
<knittl> action?
<knittl> what do you mean by action?
<DrHalan1> sex?
<h00k> ...
<knittl> wtf?
<knittl> i also get error messages from flash movies
<knittl> in a popup
<knittl> raaaaaaah
<DrHalan1> strange
<DrHalan1> what do they say?
<knittl> undefined variable in frame blah
<knittl> and others
<knittl> it's not even working when all other apps are closed
<DrHalan1> sounds really strange
<knittl> using adobe-flashplugin instead does not change anything about the sound issues
<DrHalan1> and reinstall didn't work at all?
<knittl> it worked in the past
<knittl> but now it doesn't :-/
<DrHalan1> flashplugin-nonfree = adobe-flashpluing
<knittl> they do different things during install
<DrHalan1> flashplugin-nonfree should be a transitional package that depends on the other...
<DrHalan1> no wait its called flashplugin-nonfree and flashplugin-installer here
<knittl> is there any way i can debug it myself?
<DrHalan1> are you using maverick? or where is your adobe-flashpluign coming from?
<knittl> i'm using maverick, this is ubuntu+1, isn't it?
<DrHalan1> yeah
<DrHalan1> im not really sure how to debug flash
<knittl> maybe it's pulse and not flash, which is failing
<DrHalan1> could be
<DrHalan1> or nspluignwrapper if you're using 64bit
<DrHalan1> gnash is no alternative fro you?
<knittl> 32 bit here
<knittl> DrHalan1: well, nonfree worked for most of the pages in the past
<DrHalan1> yeah sure its the original flash
<DrHalan1> but if it doesn't work i always fallback to the free alternative like gnash and swfdec
<DrHalan1> nowadays theres also lightspark which supports the newer flash features
<knittl> hm…
<DrHalan1> anyone else haveing problems with the message filters in evolution?
<aaronwball> Anyone mind if I ask a question regarding troubleshooting wireless on the new maverick a2?
<knittl> ALSA plug-in [plugin-container]
<knittl> still flashing
<knittl> and not playing any sound
<knittl> lol, i removed flash* and youtube still plays
<knittl> without sound)
<DrHalan1> knittl: sure because flash is loaded in ram
<DrHalan1> you have to restart your browser to see cahgnes
<knittl> DrHalan1: i did
<DrHalan1> seriously
<knittl> yes
<DrHalan1> mh then something is wrong...
<knittl> $ find .mozilla -name libflashplayer.so
<knittl> .mozilla/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<knittl> .mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<knittl> ok, now it won't play flash movies anymore
<knittl> good
<knittl> $ find .mozilla -name libflashplayer.so -delete # :D
<knittl> what's the best way to install it? using the missing plugin button from within firefox?
<knittl> yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<knittl> let's see when i have to install it again
<knittl> seems firefox was using those old files
<knittl> they don't exist anymore
<knittl> and now i got a normal player (no debug version)
<knittl> so error popups are no longer :)
<DrHalan1> awesom :D
<DrHalan1> are you using evolution with mesasge filters knittl?
<knittl> no
<DrHalan1> damn
#ubuntu+1 2010-07-07
<mediacenter> I have an acer aspire 3810TZ that has an atheros wireless N built in and was running Windows Vista Home Premium. With Windows I got 130mbs. Now I am running Ubuntu 10.4 and I get only 1mbs or unknown. Does anyone know how to fix this problem?
<Sensiva> mediacenter I guess you need to ask in #Ubuntu
<mediacenter> I have an acer aspire 3810TZ that has an atheros wireless N built in and was running Windows Vista Home Premium. With Windows I got 130mb/s. Now I am running Ubuntu 10.4 and I get only 1mb/s or unknown. Does anyone know how to fix this problem?
<bazhang> mediacenter, this channel is for 10.10 not 10.04
<mediacenter> Bazhang: It's the same issue on 10.10
<bazhang> mediacenter, you mention 10.04 in your post; that is for #ubuntu
<mediacenter> Bazhang: I know but I have the same problem on both versions
<bbordwell> Is anyone else getting EXTREMELY slow update-manger start up times?
<IdleOne> bbordwell: just tested and took less then 5 seconds
<bbordwell> IdleOne, hmm for me it sticks on building dependency tree for about 2 minutes with 100% cpu usage on one core
<IdleOne> nope no issue here and as a matter of fact I think the upgrade in progress is going to fix my calculator bug I reported earlier
<bbordwell> hmm It happened from an upgrade, then just now I did a fresh install and it happened again.
<bbordwell> I guess i will get working on a good bug report
<bbordwell> I do not seem to be able to find a man page for update-manger does anyone know where i could find it?
<holstein> not much to man update-manager eh?
<IdleOne> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man8/update-manager.8.html
<bbordwell> eh never mind --help worked
<IdleOne> doesn't seem to have man pages for maverick yet
<Jordan_U> xulrunner has been configuring for an hour now, any ideas?
<aaronwball> I have a question about how to get some information regarding a problem with Maverick's wifi on an intel chipset.
<aaronwball> Any command line gurus have a few seconds?
<bilalakhtar> hello people, I am upgrading my system from lucid to maverick. Is maverick somewhat stable? or it crashes very often?
<aaronwball> Hi bilalakhtar...I'm no guru here but have been testing ubuntu alphas and betas for about a year now.
<aaronwball> I've tested maverick live and persistent and it seems to be stable to me.
<bilalakhtar> aaronwball: I am ready to take care of small crashes. But sys breakups like kernel panics?
<bilalakhtar> I hope not.
<robertzaccour> is there gonna be a new theme for Xubuntu?
<robertzaccour> is there gonna be a new theme for Xubuntu?
<robertzaccour> is there gonna be a new theme for Xubuntu?
<the_student> Are there any major show-stoppers in nightly?
<BUGabundo_remote> the_student: why don't you try and let us know? :)
<BUGabundo_remote> I haven't seen much breakage recently
<BUGabundo_remote> other then the uterly slowdown system with unknown root cause
<coz_> hey guys.. has progress been made on maveick for installing official nvidia drivers... wallpaper options working... external hard drives with multiple partitions right click unmount with no cache errors..
<funcqshun> hello, i have a bug in maverick, can anyone help me please?
<bazhang> funcqshun, have you filed it yet?
<bazhang> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<funcqshun> everything was running fine, then i made the bottom panel orientation to be on top, and then it was fine as well. when i rebooted the next morning gnome panel was all fucked up, i can barely use it. i havent filed yet since i can only use one application at a time in an xterm session. please help!
<bazhang> funcqshun, please file a bug, and also thanks for watching the language
<DrHalan> is firefox 3.7 the same as 4.0 on windows?
<DrHalan> is anyone else experiencing freezes of x?
<funcqshun> hello, when i try to connect to an ftp server via nautilus i get this: 'DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)'. Any solutions?
<DrHalan> funcqshun: are you sure the server is there? i mean it could be an ftp error
<DrHalan> maybe try another (public) server
<funcqshun> and, is there a replacement in the meanwihle to access files on a remote server via ftp or ssh and get it to play nicely with nautilus and gedit?
<funcqshun> yes, the server is most definitely there, since i can ssh and ftp in via terminal
<funcqshun> further, i just tried via gftp and it works, but not via nautilus. anyone knows why?
<iceman_3233> hello
<iceman_3233> getting this error? W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/bisigi/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<iceman_3233> says it's broken?
<iceman_3233> bisigi
<Daekdroom> iceman_3233, bisigi PPA currently doesn't have maverick packages.
<iceman_3233> how can I remove?
<iceman_3233> in terminal
<Daekdroom> System > Adm > Software Channels > Other software > unmark the bisigi
<Daekdroom> Oh.
<Daekdroom> sudo ppa-purge ppa:bisigi/ppa
<Daekdroom> But that'll also remove all bisigi packages
<iceman_3233> I'll try the first one. Thank you so much
<Chipaca> is today a good day to take my main box to M?
<Ian_corne> any day is a good day to screw up your main install!
<Ian_corne> I've done it yesterday
<Ian_corne> only had some ati issues, which were fixed by uninstalling fglrx and installing the os driver
<Chipaca> 64 bits?\
<Ian_corne> yes
<Ian_corne> npbviewer crashed a few times already (nothing new) and nautilus once and telepathy-butterfly
<BluesKaj> interesting , this pc is supposedly an amd64 cpu , but 64bit ubuntu won't install on it
<BluesKaj> I have 32 bit installed ok
<Ian_corne> weird
<Ian_corne> daily 64 bit broken?
<Ian_corne> or is this lucid?
<BluesKaj> nope maverick
<Daekdroom> There is some serious problem with maverick RAM usage.
<Draglor> I got kde 4.5 rc1 installed (kubuntu 10.04) but I can't copy large files (reproducable on an 170 MB file) to a vfat formatted disk usind kde (or even usind console if automounted by KDE) the only way to copy for me is mounting the device manually as root and copy then. Does anyone have the same issue maybe even a solution? (The file is partly copied, but hangs at random copied MB, sometimes it copys the full file, but doesn't finish it and hangs at
<Draglor>  0 seconds, if I try to read this file it's broken) ... I can copy small files, but it fails at large files
<Chipaca> Draglor: when automounted, what does 'mount' print out?
<Draglor> The permissions are right
<Draglor> I can copy files .. but files > 150 MB don't finish (even not by mv or cp on console)
<Draglor> /dev/sdb1 on /media/2GB_SD type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,uid=1000,utf8,shortname=mixed,flush)
<Chipaca> that seems ok
<Draglor> it is ok
<Draglor> I can copy, I can remove, I can do anything on this drive, but I can't copy lalrge files to it
<Draglor> If I mount it manually (using mount as root) it works
<Draglor> noone any hint?
<Draglor> could anyone say if this is a kde or an ubuntu (kubuntu) issue?
<Draglor> thx for your help guys ...
<yofel> I don't have a vfat drive at hand to test it currently
<yofel> could be KDE or HAL though from what you say
<Draglor> I know
<Draglor> or udev (used by HAL)
<Draglor> but permissions are right (so it seems not to be udev or hal) as I can copy smaller files
<Draglor> but by using console (where it does not work as well) it seems to be udev IMHO
<Draglor> but using gnome it works
<Draglor> so my belief is, that is it kde somehow
<Draglor> I tried it on 4 boxes all having the same issue ....
<Draglor> all running kubuntu (and kde rc1) (but on #kde there's no such issue
<Draglor> well .. but this seems to be the wrong place to ask about this .. thanks for anyone trying to help ....
<Draglor> this channel isn't really helpfull is it?
<Ian_corne> omg
<Ian_corne> please be more friendly
<Ian_corne> and be patient
<Ian_corne> you're not making it any more likely for someone to help you with those comments
<Ian_corne> and you're here for 10.04 support?
<Draglor> no 10.04 would be #ubuntu for me
<Draglor> But I didn't expect any help here, I just asked inside here cause I was asked to ask here .... I knew before that it would be useless ....
<Pici> Draglor: #ubuntu+1 is only for 10.10 support. Since you said you are using 10.04, you shouldn't be asking in this channel,.
<Pici> Draglor: Who told you to ask here?
<Draglor> that's why I didn't ask in äubuntu Pici
<Draglor> a guy on twitter (I won't reveal his name nor nickname)
<Draglor> I'm using maverick and kde 4.5 rc1
<Draglor> Should I ask in #ubuntu?
<Pici> Draglor: Thats not what you said earlier.
<Draglor> what did I say earlier?
<Pici> 13:05:35 <Draglor> I got kde 4.5 rc1 installed (kubuntu 10.04)....
<Draglor> oh sorry just read it .. it's 10.10 not 10.04
<Draglor> but just thanks for the help
<Pici> Then this is the place to ask.  Sorry if that was confusing.
<Draglor> This was my fault
<Chipaca> is the cursor flickering like crazy a known issue?
<Draglor> But I didn't want to ask here .... I knew why (same for #kde) ;) I was "forced" by some guys on twitter to say it here .. they said anyone here might help (what wasn't my experience)
<Draglor> And isn't my experience now as well
<yofel> right now asking for kubuntu support is a bit of a bad time anyway, as it's https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay today
<Daekdroom> yofel, so we should expect all the kubuntu experienced people to be on that?
<Daekdroom> *most of
<yofel> propably
<Draglor> Well ... I won't switch, but I'll advice others to use gnome (ubuntu) as it works on that
<Draglor> well ... same on kde (in lucid)
<edgy> Hi, I upgraded to maverick and the network manager tool looks as normal (enable wireless, manage connections, connect to other network), but from the livecd it looks much better with some graphs and more options, how can delete my old configs so I get this new look?
<aliendude3500> hey guys, I have NOTHING open except for the Update Manager and XChat, and I still have 1.9GB/2GB of RAM in use. I think there is a major memory leak, but I'm not sure what it
<aliendude3500> 's in. What should I do?
<aliendude3500> sorry about that being two messages -- bumped enter by mistake
<jag0> aliendude3500, #top, read man page to order by cpu... also ps can do it
<aliendude3500> I'm in Ubuntu 10.10 Alpha 2 right now. I upgraded from Lucid with do-release-upgrade -d
<jag0> aliendude3500, also, gnome-system-monitor
<aliendude3500> jag0, I tried system monitor and nothing seemed to be using more than 30MB.
<aliendude3500> also, I tried htop and the highest number for mem was 5.8
<aliendude3500> htop is just like top but easier imho
<jag0> alpha eh? no help from me then
<jag0> hmm
<zakscott> im having trouble with nvidia drivers and my ion chip in 10.10
<aliendude3500> I think there is a kernel memory leak
<aliendude3500> even as root, I couldn't find an offending process
<Pici> aliendude3500: How much ram is being used by buffers/cache? see the output from; free -m
<aliendude3500> Everything seemed to be using low ram
<aliendude3500> Pici: 323588
<jag0> aliendude3500, I also have only 60mb free and only running a few things
<zakscott> anyone have success with nvidia drivers in maverick and an nvidia ion chip?
<aliendude3500> Then it's certainly a memory leak...
<aliendude3500> I have 30MB free right now. My system is often freezing momentarily
<aliendude3500> zakscott: we read your message once, don't bother reposting it, it clutters chat.
<jag0> I use free -m and I also am using 1.8gb mem only running xchat and terminals . do we think this is similar to the 99% cpu thing in windows? ok i gotta go
<Pici> huh?
<aliendude3500> jag0: I'm running the same things as you. Yeah, it seems to be a common issue
<aliendude3500> is there a way to dump my memory to a file? I have a 1.5TB hard disk, I can afford to waste space...
<edgy> Hi, I upgraded to maverick and the network manager tool looks as normal (enable wireless, manage connections, connect to other network), but from the livecd it looks much better with some graphs and more options, how can delete my old configs so I get this new look?
<aliendude3500> I just want to be able to look at each process and see what's using the most ram
<aliendude3500> zakscott: Try installing the noveau drivers. That's better than nothing. I think they should work with your card. I have an ATI, so I wouldn't know...
<aliendude3500> edgy: try pressing ctrl+h in your home directory. That should show hidden files.
<aliendude3500> edgy: then delete these folders:
<aliendude3500> ... sec ...
<edgy> aliendude3500: those files contains my important 100000000 mails
<edgy> aliendude3500: and lots of other important stuff
<aliendude3500> .gnome .gnome2 .gnome2_private .gconf .gconfd
<aliendude3500> only delete the ones I listed.
<edgy> aliendude3500: it's kde btw
<aliendude3500> oh... KDE? dang.
<aliendude3500> That would've worked in gnome.
<TommyThaGun> why do I get a  Hash Sum mismatch
<TommyThaGun> why do I get a  "Hash Sum mismatch" error when doing an apt-get update?
<zakscott> aliendude3500 are the noveau drivers in the main repos?
<aliendude3500> zakscott: they should be, let me check for you
<aliendude3500> dang... so low memory my computer can barely browse the internet :(
<aliendude3500> I think there is a ppa for the newer noveau drivers that work on more cards...
<aliendude3500> zakscott: try this:
<aliendude3500> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/nouveau
<aliendude3500> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<aliendude3500> that might work, but I don't have an nvidia card to test it on.
<aliendude3500> let me know if that works
<zakscott> i tried installing nvidia-current
<zakscott> to no avail :(
<aliendude3500> noveau works better than the nvidia proprietary driver on newer kernels and versions of X.org
<edgy> aliendude3500: do you have any idea whether ati fglrx works now?
<aliendude3500> remove the nvidia-current driver and install noveau for now
<aliendude3500> edgy: I have an old X1950 GT in the PC I'm on right now, and my card isn't supported anymore, but I do have another computer with an ATI  Radeon 4850HD card, but that's running Lucid. However, fglrx works fine on that pc.
<aliendude3500> I know the nvidia drivers don't work on the new version of the X server, so you have to use the noveau drivers if you're on maverick. I heard that the noveau drivers are getting closer and closer to matching the proprietary drivers performance
<edgy> aliendude3500: I am asking whether fglrx works with maverick
<aliendude3500> edgy: I know that... I don't have an answer for you, but I'd assume it's not yet updated for the new X server yet.
<edgy> aliendude3500: ok thanks
<aliendude3500> I'd test it with my other computer, but it's very important that that computer works right now, as I have a lot of important files on it. sorry...
<aliendude3500> zakscott: any luck with noveau?
<bjsnider> nouveau will not be matching the 3d performance of the nvidia driver any time soon
<bjsnider> 2d is good though
<zakscott> aliendude3500: cant get that apt-repo to go through
<zakscott> but i did find xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<zakscott> aliendude3500: should i run nvidia-xconfig now?
<aliendude3500> I think nvidia-xconfig is part of the proprietary driver, not noveau...
<aliendude3500> I wouldn't suggest that if the proprietary driver isn't working for you
<zakscott> device driver "nvidia"?
<zakscott> or should i put nouveau
<aliendude3500> Umm... let me check
<bjsnider> all you need to do to use nouveau is remove the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and uninstall nvidia-current
<aliendude3500> really? I think you have to set it in    /etc/X11/xorg.conf if you installed the proprietary driver before, since that changes settings...
<bjsnider> no, if you remove that file it uses the default driver for that platform, which is nouveau
<Draglor> aliendude3500: xorg conf isn't used anymore .. it's settings are generated by udev(hal
<Draglor> it's only used by old setups .. on actual systems it is not there anymore
<Ian_corne> new kernel update inc
<Ian_corne> Draglor: only for the OS drivers
<Ian_corne> if you use fglrx or nvidia drivers, it'll require you to put an xorg
<Ian_corne> the tools do it for you tho
<Ian_corne> oh he was talking about the OS driver
<Draglor> Ian_corne: OS drivers?
<Draglor> KDE itself does use udev
<Ian_corne> open source
<Draglor> hm?
<Ian_corne> hard mode?
<Draglor> I use a proprietary nvidia card and I don't have an xorg.conf ...
<Draglor> so how does this work?
<Ian_corne> do you have the proprietary driver in use
<Ian_corne> or nvidia?
<Draglor> yes
<Draglor> the prop driver
<Draglor> but no xorg.conf
<Ian_corne> weird then, my boxes don't work if I remove the xorg and try to use the driver
<Draglor> as it's configured by hal/udev since 9.04
<Ian_corne> I do have dual screens on my nvidia box
<Draglor> there's no need for an xorg.conf anymore
<Draglor> me too
<Draglor> the former xorg.xonf is now generated by udev/hal
<Ian_corne> wasn't hal being decommisioned?
<Draglor> still there
<TommyThaGun> hmm
<Draglor> it is being deprecated by udev, but not yet
<janisozaur> which version of gcc does maverick ship with?
<TommyThaGun> when I upgraded to maverick, I was so unaware of any differences from lucid to maverick that I looked at System > About Ubuntu... and it still says Lucid Lynx
<bazhang> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.93ubuntu2)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.4-1ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<janisozaur> hmm... any idea why not 4.5?
<guntbert> TommyThaGun: changes "under the hood" come first I guess, UI only later
<h00k> !info gcc maverick
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.93ubuntu2)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.4-1ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<h00k> oh, look. ubottu does maverick. I missed that.
<janisozaur> !info gcc-4.5
<ubottu> gcc-4.5 (source: gcc-4.5): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4.5.0-7ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 7199 kB, installed size 15640 kB
<janisozaur> ah, I see - it's optional
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> system is looking more responsive now
<BUGabundo> not sure what changed in todays updates
<BUGabundo> to improve this
<Daekdroom> BUGabundo, if I had to guess, I'd think it's Ubuntu One nautilus integration.
<Ian_corne> :p
<Daekdroom> They managed to break the linux-image-generic and linux-headers-generic packages O.O
<BUGabundo> o.O
<Daekdroom> Aptitude is holding them back.
<BUGabundo> not here
<Daekdroom> Hm..
<BUGabundo> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Daekdroom> linux-image-generic version differs from the kernel package..
<BUGabundo> Linux BluBUG 2.6.35-6-generic #9-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jul 1 03:01:23 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<BUGabundo> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.6.7 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<Daekdroom> Most recent version is 2.6.35.7.8 here
<Ian_corne> It's not in the repo's yet I think
<Ian_corne> Initializing package states... Done
<Ian_corne> The following packages have been kept back: linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<Daekdroom> well, linux, linux-generic, linux-headers-generic, linux-image-generic are
<Daekdroom> The matching kernels, not so much
<ripps> geez, they should have waited until linux-image-2.6.35.7 was ready before pushing linux-generic forward
<ripps> it's not available for i386
#ubuntu+1 2010-07-08
<m3ga> i'm trying to run maverick in a chroot on a debian base system. installing procps i get 'Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused' which is hardly surprising.
<h00k> So, was asked to test something upstream using the mainline kernel. Is it proper to grab the deb or install the linux-generic-metapackage
<yofel> h00k: afaik the mainline kernels don't even have a meta package, as there's no archive to add, just download the .deb
<h00k> yofel: that's what I decided to do.
<h00k> this is regarding the bug I have against btrfs on a SSD
<h00k> are btrfs-tools available now on the daily lives, or only the alternate CD?
<h00k> whatever, I'll install them from the live disk
<Jordan_U> h00k: BTW, the slowness of dpkg with btrfs has something to do with fsync, using libeatmydata with dpkg sped things up by orders of magnitude for me.
<h00k> Jordan_U: can you add that to the bug report, or is there already one with that information?
<h00k> Jordan_U: and is that an upstream issue?
<h00k> bug 600846
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 600846 in linux (Ubuntu) "[STAGING] btrfs performance on SSD 2.6.35-6.9-generic" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600846
<Jordan_U> h00k: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=588254
<ubottu> Debian bug 588254 in dpkg "please allow to disable extremely slow fsync/sync at runtime" [Normal,Open]
<yofel> debian 584254
<ubottu> Debian bug 584254 in dpkg "dpkg should support a --force-unsafe-io option or such" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/584254
<h00k> ahha.
<h00k> Now, this doesn't appear to only be a dpkg problem for me.
<h00k> This is...if I have too many disk activities at one time, I get crappy speeds.
<h00k> So, is there another trick I can use to be able to resize btrfs from gparted in a live session? I did install btrfs-tools
<lukehasnoname> Where would I tell a developer or packager about package dependency issues in Maverick?
<lukehasnoname> Apparently, it's not considered a bug to have broken package dependencies in the +1
<ripps> what's taking so long to get linux-image-2.6.35-7 out of New queue?
<bp0> so how is alpha2?
<rsk> um.. out?
<bp0> yes. but how is it?
<mheath> I wish I could tell you :( I'm fighting some broken dependency glitch trying to upgrade.
<bp0> well thats a useful answer, thanks
<bp0> sorry about your trouble
<mheath> bp0: Most of the reviews and information I've seen on Alpha 2 have been along hte lines of "really, really promising, but broken and worthless at the moment."
<mheath> Which is pretty much what you'd expect from an alpha 2
<ripps> someone uploaded the linux-meta source before the linux kernel got passed through the binary-new queue. Thus, causing issues for those trying to upgrade their kernel.
<ripps> As of right now, it's still sitting in the new queue.
<mheath> ripps: thanks! that clears that up.
<mheath> I'd figured it was something like that......I've learned if upgrades to Alpha don't work, to try again the next day
<ripps> this stuff isn't suppose to happen, somebody was asleep at the keyboard when they uploaded the linux-meta source. they're supposed to wait until all the linux-image packages are finished.
<bp0> mheath, do you run the alpha as your main os?
<mheath> Nope.
<jan-pieter> I update ubuntu today and the update did something with a device map of grub and now grub doesn't work anymore. Can someone help me fix this?
<bp0> maybe
<bp0> what happens
<jan-pieter> Oh yeah. Grub complains about not finding a symbol and I end up in rescue mode
<bp0> the grub shell?
<jan-pieter> it is like a cli
<jan-pieter> I can type commands but I don't have a clue what I am supposed to do
<bp0> easy fix may be to use grub super disk to boot into your linux install and grub-update
<bp0> or update-grub
<jan-pieter> thank. I'm now in the 9.10 liveCD. Could I do it from there?
<bp0> yes
<jan-pieter> OK thanks very much :p
<bp0> but...
<bp0> you must specify the root
<bp0> one moment
<bp0> you must mount the partition, then sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/Blah /dev/sda
<bp0> where /media/blah is the place it mounted, and /dev/sda is the disk you want to reinstall grub on
<jan-pieter> bp0: Yeah figured that out after a quick search on google :p
<BUGabundo_remote> morning, Turtles
<BUGabundo_remote> me and my big mouth
<BUGabundo_remote> today X is even sloweeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<BUGabundo_remote> is there a way to debug this X timeouts?
<BUGabundo_remote> some of my apps just FREEZE in the screen
<BUGabundo_remote> making it unberable to use my laptop at the moment
<BUGabundo_remote> come one guys
<BUGabundo_remote> help me out here
 * vish hands BUGabundo_remote a brick ;)
 * BUGabundo_remote kicks vish where it hurts
<BUGabundo_remote> even righting this messagetakes tooooo long... nothing on screen refreshes :(
<vish> :D
<BUGabundo_remote> doh
<BUGabundo_remote> found the cause
<BUGabundo_remote> dbus and gconf
<BUGabundo_remote> http://paste.ubuntu.com/460563/
<BUGabundo_remote> come one... 200+ idlers in here
<BUGabundo_remote> some one must know something about dbus and/or gconf
<BUGabundo_remote> need to debug this asapm and file a bug
<BUGabundo_remote> a critical oone too
<Jordan_U> BUGabundo_remote: Perhaps the fastest way to get an answer would be just to file the bug report :)
<Jordan_U> BUGabundo_remote: But don't mark it as critical untill you've actually read the criterion for that severity level.
<DrHalan> new kernels are building?
<BUGabundo_remote> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/603080
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 603080 in dbus (Ubuntu) "[Error 09:28:19.713] [PidginAccountItemSource] Could not get Pidgin accounts: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus) " [Undecided,New]
<TommyThaGun> how is the new kernel working? is it going to crash my system?
<Pici> maybe
<jpds> Only one way to find out.
<TommyThaGun> :-(
<TommyThaGun> I guess I'll find out in a few minutes
<Draglor> Resuming in non X mode: glxinfo not found in path
<Draglor> System:    Host LiWoS Kernel 2.6.32-24-generic i686 (32 bit) Distro Ubuntu 10.04 lucid
<Draglor> CPU:       Dual core Intel T2300 (SMP) clocked at 1000.00 MHz
<Draglor> Graphics:  Card Intel Mobile 945GM/GMS 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller tty res: N/A
<Draglor> Disks:     HDD Total Size: 80.0GB (39.1% used)
<Draglor> Info:      Processes 201 Uptime 1 day Memory 589.0/993.1MB Runlevel 2 Client Quassel [M] v0.6.1 (dist-611ebcc) inxi 1.4.8
<Draglor> inxi supports the following options. You can combine them, or list them
<Draglor> one by one: Examples: inxi -v4 -c6 OR inxi -dDc 6
<Draglor> If you start inxi with no arguments, it will show the short form.
<Draglor> The following options if used without -d or -v will show just that complete line:
<Draglor> A,C,D,G,I,N,P,S - you can use these together to show just the lines you want to see.
<Draglor> If you use them with a -v level (or -d), it will show the full output for that line
<Draglor> along with the output for the chosen verbosity level.
<Draglor> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
<Draglor> Output Control Options:
<Draglor> -A  Show Audio/sound card information.
<Draglor> -c  Available color schemes. Scheme number is required.
<Draglor>     Supported schemes: 0-15 Example: inxi -c 11
<Draglor> -C  Show full CPU output, including per CPU clockspeed.
<Draglor> -d  Default output verbosity level, same as: inxi -v 1
<Draglor> -D  Show full hard Disk info, not only model, ie: /dev/sda ST380817AS 80.0GB.
<Draglor> -f  Show all cpu flags used, not just the short list. Not shown with -F to avoid spamming.
<Draglor> -F  Show Full output for inxi. Does not show extra verbose options like -f -u -l -o -p or -t
<Draglor> -G  Show Graphic card information (card, x type, resolution, glx renderer, version).
<Draglor> -i  Show Wan IP address, and shows local interfaces (requires ifconfig network tool).
<Draglor>     Not shown with -F for user security reasons, you shouldn't paste your local/wan IP.
<Draglor> -I  Show Information: processes, uptime, memory, irc client, inxi version.
<Draglor> -l  Show partition labels. Default: short partition -P. For full -p output, use: -pl (or -plu).
<Draglor> -N  Show Network card information.
<Draglor> -o  Show unmounted partition information (includes UUID and LABEL if available).
<Draglor>     Shows file system type if you have file installed, if you are root OR if you have
<Draglor>     added to /etc/sudoers (sudo v. 1.7 or newer): <username> ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/file (sample)
<Draglor> -p  Show full partition information (-P plus all other detected partitions).
<Draglor> -P  Show Partition information (shows what -v 4 would show, but without extra data).
<Draglor>     Shows, if detected: / /boot /home /tmp /usr /var. Use -p to see all mounted partitions.
<Draglor> -r  Show distro repository data. Currently supported repo types: APT; PACMAN; PISI; YUM.
<Draglor> -s  Show sensors output (if sensors installed/configured): mobo/cpu/gpu temp; detected fan speeds.
<Draglor>     Gpu temp only for Fglrx/Nvidia drivers. Nvidia shows screen number for > 1 screens.
<Draglor> -S  Show System information: host name, kernel, distro
<Draglor> -t  Show processes. Requires extra options: c (cpu) m (memory) cm (cpu+memory). If followed by numbers 1-20,
<Draglor>     shows that number of processes for each type (default: 5; if in irc, max: 5): -t cm10
<Draglor>     Make sure to have no space between letters and numbers (-t cm10 -right, -t cm 10 -wrong).
<Draglor> -u  Show partition UUIDs. Default: short partition -P. For full -p output, use: -pu (or -plu).
<Draglor> -v  Script verbosity levels. Verbosity level number is required.
<Draglor>     Supported levels: 0-5 Example: inxi -v 4
<Draglor>     0 - short output, same as: inxi
<Draglor>     1 - basic verbose, same as: inxi -d
<Draglor>     2 - Also show networking card data
<Draglor>     3 - Also show hard disk names as detected.
<Draglor>     4 - Also show partition size/filled data for (if present):/, /home, /var/, /boot
<Draglor>     5 - For multicore systems, also shows: per core clock speeds; audio card; full disk data.
<Draglor> -x  Show extra data: bogomips on Cpu; driver version (if available) for Network/Audio;
<Draglor>     for network, audio cards, shows PCI Bus ID number also;
<Draglor>     direct rendering status for Graphics (in X). Only works with verbose or line output;
<Draglor>     shows (for single gpu, nvidia driver) screen number gpu is running on.
<Draglor>     Shows hdd temp with disk data if you have hddtemp installed, if you are root OR if you have
<Draglor>     added to /etc/sudoers (sudo v. 1.7 or newer): <username> ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/hddtemp (sample)
<Draglor>     For -t, adds memory use output to cpu (-tx c, and cpu use to memory (-tx m).
<gnomefreak> Draglor: stop
<Draglor> Additional Options:
<Draglor> -h - this help menu.
<Draglor> -U  Auto-update script. Note: if you installed as root, you
<Draglor>     must be root to update, otherwise user is fine.
<Draglor> -V  inxi version information. Prints information then exits.
<Draglor> -%  Overrides defective or corrupted data.
<Draglor> -@  Triggers debugger output. Requires debugging level 1-10 (8-10 - logging).
<om26er> woho
<tj83|work> hello guys, I dont know if anyone here is familiar with the GPS depreciated packages in lucid. for an LTS this is kinda disturbing. Anyone know how the GPS scene is in 10.10?   How is Alpha 2 coming along? I'm getting a new device and really wanted to use Lucid, but GPS is one of my main demands. I'll give 10.10 alpha a try, major known issues?
<DrHalan> new kernel still not uploaded?
<gnomefreak> if you mean linux-generic_2.6.35.7.8 it has been uploaded
<gnomefreak> i got that update >4 hours
<DrHalan> well i still  ahve 2.6.35-6 and my linux-generic is hold back
<DrHalan> according to launchpad there is 2.6-35-11 uploaded
<DrHalan> or 7.11 i think
<DrHalan> since when is there a fith digit?
<gnomefreak> DrHalan: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> it will install the updated kernel
<gnomefreak> or use update-manager, but these are things you should know before trying an Alpha version
<DrHalan> yeah sure
<DrHalan> i know how that works ^^
<DrHalan> but dist-upgrade tells me
<DrHalan> teh following packages were hold back:   linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<DrHalan> what architecture are you using gnomefreak?
<gnomefreak> what happens if you try to use sudo apt-get install linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<gnomefreak> DrHalan: i dont use a CC
<DrHalan> i gues it will say the dependencies are not avaible
<gnomefreak> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick main restricted   and so on
<DrHalan> yeah it says "unresolved dependecies"
<gnomefreak> and they would be?
<DrHalan> linux-image-2.6.35-7-generic + headers
<gnomefreak> use the mirrors i am. i had no issue at all.
<gnomefreak> linux-image-2.6.35-7-generic: Installed: 2.6.35-7.11 Candidate: 2.6.35-7.11
 * gnomefreak goes back to work :)
<jpds> DrHalan: You might want to use de.archive.u.c.
<DrHalan> its alreay set to the german servers as im from germany
<DrHalan> maybe its just no built yet on amd64?
<jpds> DrHalan: It should do there within the next few hours.
<DrHalan> its really difficult to find specific kernel packages in launchpad imo
<yofel> DrHalan: really? they're all listed on https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux though
<patdk-wk> heh, way too general :)
<patdk-wk> he only wanted one :)
<yofel> well, they need to put all that info somewhere :P
<DrHalan> inst that the meta packge
<DrHalan> and not the actual kernel images?
<yofel> DrHalan: press on the arrow beside the version you need and you'll get the list of binary packages
<yofel> a rather long list for the kernel...
<tntc> are any of the radeon power managment features in the 2.6.35 Maverick kernel?
<DrHalan> the new kernel feels a lot faster to me :)
<knittl> i get frequent lock ups of X with nouveau. mouse still moves, but everything else is frozen, and i cannot click or use my keyboard
<DrHalan> knittl: i have something smiliar except my keyboard works
<DrHalan> means i can close windows with my keyboard an navigate a little...
<DrHalan> but i cannot click anyhting
<knittl> DrHalan: my screen freezes
<knittl> everything except mouse cursor
<DrHalan> okay
<DrHalan> then its a little different
<DrHalan> does nvidia-current work fine?
<knittl> dunno
<knittl> but i only have this problem since i switched to nouveau
<DrHalan> mh okay
<DrHalan> i have no clue
<DrHalan> does restarting gdm work?
<DrHalan> its alt+k+print or so
<knittl> how can i restart gdm?
<knittl> no, it does not
<knittl> then i only have gibberish on my screen
<DrHalan> wait some time..
<knittl> i did
<DrHalan> oh okay
<DrHalan> well i hav eno clue then
<DrHalan> maybe go back to nvidia-current? :P
<knittl> dualscreen works better with nouveau
<knittl> but suspend won't work with nouveau either
<DrHalan> oh mh well i am not an expert in that topic
<DrHalan> i am just wondering if tis a kernel or a xserver issue
<knittl> really no idea
#ubuntu+1 2010-07-09
<leagris> yeah welcome Camaro_09 :)
<Camaro_09> Hm
<Daekdroom> Is maverick going to ship Xserver 1.9?
<funkyHat> Any movement on the fglrx front? I'm still using Lucid's X and 2.6.32 so I actually have a working desktop ⢁)
<BUGabundo_remote> morning, spiders
<coz_>   amu word on installation of official nvidia drivers and wallpaper rendering options for dual monitors/
<coz_> any
<Jordan_U> BUGabundo_remote: Just because I have 8 legs doesn't mean I'm a spider.
<evdvelde> Hi all, is ubuntu devel version good for daily use if you are an experienced linux user?
<rsk> nope
<evdvelde> rsk: so if you like to be a tester you need a separate system / dual boot?
<rsk> preferably
<evdvelde> rsk: pity... i would love to test it, but not in a separate system.. using archlinux now, it has the latest and greatest without (many) issues
<Pici> Ubuntu isn't a rolling release, don't expect stability in the +1 version.
<evdvelde> Pici: what is different in a rolling release or devel version considering  rebuilding e.g. KDE
<Pici> evdvelde: I'm not sure what you're asking exactly.
<evdvelde> Pici: i would like to run ubuntu and have the latest and greatest of linux...
<Pici> evdvelde: You may be able to find PPAs for the packages that you are interested in.
<Pici> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<tntc> Does Maverick have any of the DRM code for ATI stuff integrated into the kernel yet?
<Necrocyber> hi
<Necrocyber> anyone can help me?
<yofel> !anyone | Necrocyber
<ubottu> Necrocyber: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<patdk-wk> can anyone smack me?
 * Ian_corne smacks patdk-wk 
<patdk-wk> hehe
<dupondje> can somebody put the airco on ?
<dupondje> :p
<patdk-wk> heh, been out of cd's here all week
<patdk-wk> been burning 100meg dvd's
<BUGabundo> evening
<ccooke> hmm. Firefox not seeing the flash plugin. That a known bug?
<wizard_> hello all anyone got the latest SVN build that works and have great content for xbmc ubuntu 10.4
#ubuntu+1 2010-07-10
<tmzt> is there a faq on the npwrapper/ia32-libs/libxcb-shm0 issue
<napster> exit
<ricotz> tmzt, is there a bug report for it?
<tmzt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/603393
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 603393 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) "package flashplugin-installer 10.1.53.64ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]
<tmzt> closest I could find, that's why I asked here
<tmzt> I'm trying to verify the package is not edgers but I'm not sure how to do that
<tmzt> I can give you the output from firefox on attempting to use Flash, but it's essentially the same thing, the so is missing
<ricotz> tmzt, what is the output of "dpkg -l | grep ia32-libs"
<tmzt> ii  ia32-libs                                         2.7ubuntu26+maverick~xorgedgers1.6
<tmzt> ah, how do I force the install from ubuntu repos then?
<tmzt> thanks, I was trying apt-cache show which seems to have the right package
<tmzt> Filename: pool/universe/i/ia32-libs/ia32-libs_2.7ubuntu25_amd64.deb
<ricotz> yes, just "dpkg -i ..." this package
<tmzt> removing ia32-libs forcedep from edgers, I'll try reinstalling it
<tmzt> okay, then I have to disable the edgers or just download manually
<tmzt> same fix in the lp I think
<tmzt> installing http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/i/ia32-libs/ia32-libs_2.7ubuntu25_amd64.deb
<ricotz> i have uploaded an ia32-lib package to edgers including the missng lib, will be there soon
<tmzt> sure, I'll be happy to try that later
<tmzt> flash is fixed for me, nothing about libxcb-shm0 on the firefox output (terminal), the movie is loading as before
<ricotz> ok
<Fudge> has any intel quadcore load average bugs been fixed in maverick?
<om26er> all apps are slow to open, should I file a bug, or its famous already?
<coz_> hey guys... has wallpaper options for dual monitors been fixed along with  capbilites for official nvidia drivers and  unmount options for external dirves with mutliple partitions/
<dupondje> python is doing weird ?
<BUGabundo> bRoas tardes!
<artir> buon giorno!
<yofel> meh, aptitude 0.6 is FTBS again...
<yofel> and icedtea has a wrong java path o.O
<yofel> /build/buildd/openjdk-6-6b20~pre1/build/../plugin/icedteanp/IcedTeaNPPlugin.cc:1506: thread 0x7f919240f480: Error: Failed to spawn applet viewer: Failed to execute child process "/etc/alternatives/../../bin/java" (No such file or directory)
<virtuald> god eftermiddag, too fucking hot though
<bazhang> virtuald, no cursing here
<virtuald> that's not cursing, where i come from fucking isn't shameful
<yofel> it's channel policy though
<BUGabundo> !language > virtuald
<ubottu> virtuald, please see my private message
<bazhang> virtuald, it's network policy; feel free to leave if you wish
<yofel> oh nice, firefox at least gives me an error, chromium simply says "Missing Plug-in"
<virtuald> been thinking about it, since i saw they named a server after ron hubbard
<BUGabundo> desktop couch aint that well either
<dupondje> yofel: dpkg-source: info: applying no-google-mock
<kim0> Is there a problem with X in maverick, that makes it consume 60% CPU or so when switching between windows ?
<dupondje> its not fully ok it seems ^^
<yofel> I'm trying to build it locally without the unit tests, as only they seemed to have failed, let's see what happens ^^
<dupondje> and yofel already fixed ? ;)
<yofel> well, simply disabling the tests isn't really a fix, but it did build now :P
<BUGabundo> damn it
<BUGabundo> desktop couch is mad again
<dupondje> Drop build-dependency on google-mock/libgtest-dev and disable the test
<dupondje>     suite at build time; google-mock hasn't built in Ubuntu and is in
<dupondje>     universe.  This should probably be revisited once google-mock is
<dupondje>     buildable in Ubuntu.
<dupondje> this is whats in changelog ... but seems its not disabled imo ...
<yofel> hm, what failed was some boost unit test form what I saw, I simply disabled all tests in debian/rules here, I'm not sure where to look for that specific test
<yofel> maybe Makefile.in
<dupondje> yofel:  http://ubuntu.dupondje.be/aptitude.debdiff
<mandara> can I add a watch in Launchpad to connect with http://bugreports.qt.nokia.com issue tracker?
<BUGabundo> mandara: try #ubuntu-bugs or #launchpad
<mandara> tried in #launchpad, will try in #ubuntu-bugs
<GatoLoko> is maverick known to have poor xorg xorg performance or poor gtk performance?
<nacho> hey guys
<nacho> are you experiencing slowlynes in the widgets? i.e scrolling in a textview or a treeview
<GatoLoko> i have no problem with textview/treeview, but every time there is a progress bar, xorg uses 100% cpu
<zniavre_> try to change your theme to clearlooks , i can remember old bug with murrine engine related to progress bar
<GatoLoko> and a gtkperf test last longer on an athlon x2 4600+2GB+gforce 8500gt than on an athlon xp 1800+768MB+gforce4 440
<nacho> chaging the theme here seems to improve things
<zniavre_> :o)
<GatoLoko> woa
<GatoLoko> big improvement here
<zniavre_> :o)
<GatoLoko> gtkperf goes from 34/36 to 13
<GatoLoko> xD
<zniavre_> go to launchpad fil a bug report or in #murrine to tell to Cimi the progressbar bug comeback
<zniavre_> cameback*
<zniavre_> maybe #ubuntu-artwork can help you also
<GatoLoko> it isn't progress bar alone, radio buttons, check buttons, combo boxes, ....
<GatoLoko> all tests on gtkperf have a BIG diference
<GatoLoko> even a 10x diference
<BUGabundo> GatoLoko: slow as heck here too
<BUGabundo> and firefox 3.6 is a pain
<BUGabundo> Total time: 23.20
<BUGabundo> let me change themes
<BUGabundo> what's the fastest one ?
<BUGabundo> HUMAN Total time:  6.96
<BUGabundo> damn
<BUGabundo> ambience Total time: 16.13
<BUGabundo> clearlook Total time:  5.10
<BUGabundo> dark room Total time:  5.07
<GatoLoko> Total time: 36,61  <-- ambiance
<GatoLoko> xD
<BUGabundo> dust Total time: 13.97
<BUGabundo> new wave Total time:  7.06
<GatoLoko> Total time: 13,08  <-- clearlooks
<BUGabundo> Radiance Total time: 14.27
<BUGabundo> guess I'll go with dark room :\
<BUGabundo> Dark Room with Dust bars, and unity icons: Total time:  5.16
<BUGabundo> WOOT
<BUGabundo> its stays for now
<BUGabundo> till I get UBER bothered with all this brown
<BUGabundo> GatoLoko: you have a faster GPU then me
<BUGabundo> I would expect it to be faster
<BUGabundo> how come you are so slow
<BUGabundo> well not you, your system :p
<DrHalan> will there really be no gtk3 in maveric?
<hunt> Hi does anyone know whether firefox 4 will be included in 10.10, since it should be released in q4 2010 it would only make sense to ship meerkat with a rc or something and then roll the final in through the updates, especially since ubuntu changed the update policy for firefox. Does somebody know about this?
<BUGabundo> hunt: ask in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<hunt> BUGabundo: thanks :)
<knittl> hi. anybody else having insane iowait values after logging in?
<BUGabundo> not really
<BUGabundo> only slow GTK
<BUGabundo> chaning theme seem to help, A LOT
<knittl> i really want to know what's slowing startup down
<BUGabundo> !bootchart
<ubottu> bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<knittl> desktop hangs and does not refresh for 1+ minute
<BUGabundo> see mine bootcharts.f.bugabundo.net
<knittl> BUGabundo: i had bootchart installed and removed it last week
<BUGabundo> lol
<knittl> thought maybe bootchart itself was slowing the boot process down
<knittl> which theme do you recommend?
<knittl> omg, 500 mb of bootcharts xD
<BUGabundo> knittl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/461725/
<MatBoy> wow I love ubuntu on my new Thinkpad :)
<knittl> BUGabundo: so normal human is fastest?
<knittl> but gtk isn't here really slow
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> clear works
<BUGabundo> check gtkperf
<zakscott> BUGabundo: thx for bootchart, never seen that.. must see my intel x25m-v's bootchart >:P
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> sub 10 sec?
<zakscott> yeh lol brb
<knittl> throughput of my hdd is very bad
<knittl> mount.ntfs is running till the end, let's see …
<knittl> also dbus-launch
<BUGabundo> erk
<BUGabundo> turn that disk off?
<knittl> yes, i will try
<knittl> i'm too tired right now
<zakscott> aw bootcharts not drawing the chart :( "valueerror: max() arg is an empty sequence"
<dupondje> bootchart seems foobar indeed
<dupondje> crashing @ boot here
<zakscott> lol ouch
<zakscott> mine crashes on draw.py -> draw_chart()
<zakscott> ahh, its not even under development anymore really.. last bug submitted was over a year ago
<yofel> depends on what you mean, bootchart works fine usually and logs the boot, we use pybootchartgui to render the image
<yofel> and that indeed seems buggy for a while now :/
<zakscott> ahh, yeh pybootchartgui seems to be the issue
<BUGabundo> cc me on any bug you file on it, please
<zakscott> alrighty
<zakscott> was just going to file an issue on pybootchartgui
<zakscott> think the problem is actually an import error: "from gi.repository import GObject" from __init.py__ line 27
<yofel> oh that on...
<yofel> *one
<yofel> that crashes apport too - see bug 603919
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 603919 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport-gtk crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/603919
<yofel> could be a bug in pygtk actually
<zakscott> launchpad.net/bootchart "doesnt use launchpad for bugs"
<yofel> zakscott: 'ubuntu-bug pybootchartgui' please
<yofel> or https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pybootchartgui/+filebug
<yofel> but ubuntu-bug is preferred
 * yofel scratches head
<BUGabundo> o,o
<yofel>    File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/gtk-2.0/gi/__init__.py", line 27, in <module>
<yofel> that path doesn't exist here...
<yofel> I have 'glib' and 'gio' but not 'gi'
<yofel> apt-file doesn't find it either...
 * yofel updates apt-file cache...
<yofel> ah, now it's there..
<yofel> seems like python-gobject was changed
<zakscott> filed and cc'd: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pybootchartgui/+bug/604140
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 604140 in pybootchartgui (Ubuntu) "ImportError: cannot import name GObject" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> ah, they merged python-gobject and python-gi it seems
<BUGabundo> thanks
<yofel>     - python-gobject conflicts, replaces python-gi
<zakscott> nice
#ubuntu+1 2010-07-11
<yofel> odd,     "from gi.repository import GObject" works fine here...
<yofel> oh nice, aptitude 0.6.3-2ubuntu2 is built, finally no hopelessly outdated aptitude in ubuntu anymore :D
<Jordan_U> yofel: Of course, now it's not included by default :)
<yofel> uh yeah, right..
<yofel> well, it makes sense from a disk space point of view
<yofel> aptitude-gtk feels odd though, can't wait for muon :D
<GatoLoko> BUGabundo i was afk, my gpu may be faster, but the speed diference may be because i'm using nouveau and xorg edgers instead of nvidia
<BUGabundo> true
<BUGabundo> that will justify it
<GatoLoko> at least with clearlooks the progres bar only eats 30% cpu, 70% less cpu usage with a simple theme change is something incredible
<GatoLoko> xD
<zakscott> gatoloko: have you gotten 3d drivers working for nouveau?
<GatoLoko> zakscott yes, it's included in edgers packages
<GatoLoko> OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on NV86
<GatoLoko> i can even play foobillard, warsow and other 3D games
<GatoLoko> but things like flash don't even try to use the gpu because the "glx vendor" field sais SGI
<zakscott> any good howtos on getting that running?
<GatoLoko> 3D performance isn't spectacular, but it's good enough for a desktop, even some basic compiz efects may work at a reasonable speed
<GatoLoko> i didn't need to do anything, just added edgers ppa, aplied all the updates and closed the session, once i loged in again it was working automatically
<zakscott> i might just wait till nvidia releases drivers for the ion chip, hopefully soon
<GatoLoko> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<GatoLoko> that's all i did
<zakscott> "W: GPG error: http://www.avenard.org jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 43C5D7EA63702FD3"
<GatoLoko> that isn't related to edgers, i think
<zakscott> my mistake
<GatoLoko> the most important things lacking in nouveau, imho, are power management and vdpau/vaapi
<GatoLoko> with power management i would use it over nvidias blob even on laptops
<zakscott> ok installed, gona reboot, wish me luck
<yofel> hm, 3D works with stock nouveau in maverick too,  but it doesn't support a bunch of glx extensions that a few kwin effects want, so I'm back on nvidia
<BUGabundo> it does?
<GatoLoko> last time i used stop xorg on maverick was on alpha1 and there was no 3D, at least for my card
<BUGabundo> I thought we still needed to use the PPA for 3D
<GatoLoko> stock
<GatoLoko> if maverick final supports nouveau 3D, i'm not touching nvidias driver ever again
<GatoLoko> xD
<yofel> hm, edgers: 1:0.0.16+git20100707.db98ad23-0ubuntu0sarvatt
<yofel> !info xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (source: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau): X.Org X server -- Nouveau display driver (experimental). In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.0.16+git20100518+4b8f1a0-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 265 kB, installed size 452 kB
<GatoLoko> one of my systems doesn't work right with nvidia's driver, it freezes every 2/3 days, with various cards, and the only "fix" is to disable agp or change nvidia's driver for any other
<GatoLoko> even nouveau works for weeks without freezing
<yofel> meh, but 598849 is annoying...
<yofel> *bug 598849
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 598849 in dpkg (Ubuntu) "After reboot after update, alot more memory is used" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/598849
<zakscott> yah so edgers rocks
<ChogyDan> yofel: why is it annoying?  isn't it just cache?
<yofel> no, something is using about 1GiB of RES memory on my notebook after reboot here (at least 'sysctl -w vm.drop_caches=3; free' doesn't show any change)
<yofel> if I immediately reboot again it doesn't happen
<yofel> at first glance I would blame ureadahead re-profiling, but I don't have any hard evidence for that
<yofel> here the bootcharts from both boots: http://yofel.dyndns.org/ext/bootchart/yofel-t510-maverick-20100711-1.png http://yofel.dyndns.org/ext/bootchart/yofel-t510-maverick-20100711-2.png
<Dink> I currently run 10.04 UNR on an acer250 would this bug affect me if I upgrade???... "Unity does not provide a non-3D fallback"
<Dink> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/600567
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 600567 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity does not provide a non-3D fallback" [High,Won't fix]
<ubuntu> hello?
<ubuntu> hello?
<roky> How is 10.10 working out for you guys ?
<ManDay> !when
<Guest98471> ah, good, finally
<Guest98471> anyone noticed that libqt4-webkit beta 2 packages are missing in maverick now?
<Guest98471> so a dist-upgrade kills all kde packages and one is left with a nice tty ;P
<Guest98471> (ie, all kde packages are removed, tries updating them, but cannot install them due to missing libqt4)
<Guest98471> (I hope this is the right channel to report, given that #kubuntu guys pointed me here, and that I cannot access the web to report properly)
<yofel> Guest98471: indeed o.O
<yofel> Guest98471: seems to be a bit of a mess... http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/07/10/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t19:36
<Guest98471> uhm... I'll try reading that using links ;)
<yofel> Guest98471: oh, you could read http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/07/10/%23kubuntu-devel.txt too, but I can't link you to the post there ;)
<Guest98471> ah thanks
<Guest98471> that's easier
<yofel> searching for webkit will send you to "[19:36]  * lex79 wants explain our qtwebkit mess to apachelogger" though
<Guest98471> thanks! reading through. Yes, it's fun
<Guest98471> ok, it seems I'm bound to install wm2, chrome as browser, and google docs as office suit, for a while
<lapion> bound or doomed ?
<Guest98471> no, doomed is when your binutils do not match with anything else, no statically linked shell exist in the system, framebuffer mode is broken, and you have lilo instead of grub
<Guest98471> oh well no, you can still get a live cd
<BUGabundo> morning
<karan> i need help
<karan> i hve 10.10 installed on my desktop
<karan> how to put the same in my netbook
<ikonia> please be aware that 10.10 is unstable and may fail at any time
<ikonia> !install | karan
<ubottu> karan: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<karan> i hve a 10.04 cd with me
<karan> how to make angie iso of dat on pendrive
<karan> *an
<ikonia> karan: the install url's listed above should explain that
<Guest98471> it looks like dpkg -is less picky about packages than apt... thankfully i managed to manually restore kde (sort of)
<karan> i hve a single drive on my netbook..in which currently windows is been installed so can i install 10.04 in the same partition
<penguin42> karan: This channel is only for discussion of the next version of Ubuntu (10.10) - please check in #ubuntu for stuff about 10.04
<karan> fine..also can i install 10.10
<karan> in d same manner
<karan> penguin42 i need help
<penguin42> I'm not sure, I've not had experience of installing with Windows
<karan> but can i hve 2 OS on d same partiion
<penguin42> no
<uga> uhm... somebody is messing up =)
<penguin42> I think there is some special install inside windows thing though, but I don't know about it
<uga> karan: #ubuntu will help you better
<yofel> you can use the installer option to resize the windows partition, but please back up the windows partition before that (I don't really trust that option)
<yofel> penguin42: that would be WUBI
<penguin42> yofel: Yeh, never used it myself
<yofel> neither did I ^^
<uga> uhm, I need to mess with dpkg and make it believe webkit is properly installed
<uga> I believe there was a way to inject (fake) packages in the same way gtoo did, but cannot recall
<yofel> just use --force-depends and make it ignore webkit?
<uga> uhm, I'll try
<uga> yofel: thanks, but still would love to faking the db to believe it's installed
<yofel> I don't know if we have fake packages, you could build an empty dummy package though
<uga> so that apt will retrieve all deps without complaining
<yofel> maybe look at the source of some transitional package and modify that
<uga> ah, thanks. I'll jsut grab previous version and mod the version no.
<yofel> uh... rebuilding the whole of qt is *a lot*...
<uga> yofel: daily task for me ;)
<yofel> heh
<uga> never did it for a ubuntu package, but I do so otherwise
<qense> I can't find the ECalendar, EMemo, etc conduits anymore in GNOME Pilot. Were they removed?
<Dink> Hello, I am currently using 10.10 with unity. I am trying to put an app on the left doc bar. When I run it it does not show up on the left doc bar. Is there a way to manually do it via  config file or something? The app runs via javaws
<Dink> What determines the unity doc to find applications? There are several apps that run that do show up on the doc while it is open.
<Dink> netbook iso is too large for cd ?
<yofel> Dink: (iso): can happen during development, it will fit again for the final release
<yofel> just use a flash drive if possible
<yofel> or dvd for that matter
<IdleOne> Anybody else getting random nautilus crashes, report tool crashes and 2 or 3 other different crashes?
<IdleOne> just seemingly random
<om26er> nautilus is slow here but no crash.
<IdleOne> om26er: I am deleting some log files and after about 20 or so files nautilus crashes
<raymondjtoth2> hi how i get alpha 2 i did chech tell me nothing there
<raymondjtoth2> what i do
<raymondjtoth2> any one see my text?
<raymondjtoth2>  hi how i get alpha 2 i did chech tell me nothing there
<raymondjtoth2> <raymondjtoth2> what i do
<yofel> IdleOne: the apport crashes are very common (believing LP)
<raymondjtoth2>  hi how i get alpha 2 i did chech tell me nothing there
<raymondjtoth2> <raymondjtoth2> what i do
<yofel> seems to be something in pygtk and I absolutely can't reproduce it
<yofel> raymondjtoth2: yes we do
<raymondjtoth2> yofel what mean
<raymondjtoth2> i cnt get alpha 2 to upgrade wht i do
<yofel> raymondjtoth2: please see the alpha2 link in the topic
<raymondjtoth2> mine tell me no update there
<yofel> raymondjtoth2: you're running lucid?
<yofel> did you check if software properties is set to show non-lts upgrades?
<raymondjtoth2> no upgraded to 10.10 but every thing tell me still 10.04
<raymondjtoth2> yofel no what i do
<yofel> raymondjtoth2: what does 'lsb_release -d' in a terminal tell you?
<raymondjtoth2> Description:	Ubuntu maverick (development branch) what i get
<raymondjtoth2> yofel, is what get
<yofel> then you're running maverick
<raymondjtoth2> what now
<yofel> it might be that not every application is updated already to show maverick
<raymondjtoth2> how i get alpha 2 i checked for update like tell me tell no no updates to alphba 2
<yofel> where does it tell you that you're running 10.04?
<raymondjtoth2> in maula
<raymondjtoth2> if go to sysytem and then about ubuntu
<yofel> oh that, that seems to be out of date all the time...
<raymondjtoth2> o
<yofel> raymondjtoth2: when did you upgrade? alpha1? In that case you only need to make sure to have all updates installed and you're running up-to-date maverick
<raymondjtoth2> yofel,  what i do to get alpha2
<raymondjtoth2> last week
<raymondjtoth2> yofel,
<raymondjtoth2> i did all updates
<raymondjtoth2> also
<yofel> ok, does update-manager list any updates?
<raymondjtoth2> but still not showuing me new alpha 2
<raymondjtoth2> no yofel
<raymondjtoth2> but not updating me to alpha 2
<yofel> raymondjtoth2: where do you expect it to say alpha2? We shouldn't display that anywhere
<raymondjtoth2> on ubuntu wiki that say there a alpha 2
<raymondjtoth2> update
<yofel> ok, but it won't show anywhere in the system
<raymondjtoth2> yofel,  im talking this http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/alpha2
<yofel> if you have all updates installed then you're already running alpha2+
<raymondjtoth2> o ok
<raymondjtoth2> didnt ask me to update to it
<raymondjtoth2> all gave me was security update and recamened update
<raymondjtoth2> yofel,
<yofel> raymondjtoth2: YES, but you can only upgrade lucid->maverick, alpha1->alpha2 is not an upgrade but a matter of simply installing all updates
<yofel> it won't show anywhere
<raymondjtoth2> ok
<raymondjtoth2> yofel,  then when i start update maniger i afet it check for upadate i get err
<raymondjtoth2> why is this
<raymondjtoth2> righ after the stadis br go  way yofel
<raymondjtoth2> what i do yofel
<yofel> what error?
<yofel> and you're running ubuntu right? (gnome I mean)
<raymondjtoth2> sorry n eeds to close
<raymondjtoth2> yofel,  yes
<yofel> ok, you can get me a screenshot of the error on imagebin too if it's easier for you
<yofel> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<raymondjtoth2> yofel,  were i send to
<yofel> see the imagebin link
<yofel> put it there, then get me the link to the image
<yofel> Ian_corne: same backtrace for apport as in bug 603919?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 603919 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport-gtk crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/603919
<yofel> IdleOne: ^
<yofel> tab fail...
<IdleOne> don't know when I use ubuntu-bug I get an error about the Report tool crashed
<IdleOne> So I am getting errors about errors :/
<raymondjtoth2> yofel,  were i upload it to
<raymondjtoth2> sorry froze
<yofel> !screenshosts
<yofel> !screenshots
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<IdleOne> yofel: right now I am not to concerned about it, it will fix itself I assume
<raymondjtoth2> yofel, http://imagebin.org/104875
<yofel> raymondjtoth2: oh that, that's the same thing I was just talking with IdleOne about, will be fixed soon I hope
<raymondjtoth2> ok ight not get update
<yofel> raymondjtoth2: well, if I see that right, the update-manager window in the background says 'You updated less than an hour ago'
<raymondjtoth2> right
<yofel> so you're up to date
<raymondjtoth2> yes
<yofel> ok, then you're running a more up-to-date maverick than alpha2
<raymondjtoth2> ok
<yofel> IdleOne: acutally, can you open a terminal, run 'python' and there run 'from gi.repository import GObject' and tell me what happens?
<raymondjtoth2> yofel,  what i do to for now
<yofel> well what do you want to do? your maverick is up to date, so have fun searching for bugs, though with apport itself buggy right now you seem to get enough error messages ^^
<raymondjtoth2> yofel,  will it update still?
<IdleOne> yofel:
<IdleOne> run 'from gi.repository import GObject'
<IdleOne> File "<stdin>", line 1
<IdleOne>     run 'from gi.repository import GObject'
<IdleOne>                                           ^
<IdleOne> SyntaxError: invalid syntax
<raymondjtoth2> yofel,  yes will it updte still
<yofel> raymondjtoth2: you'll get updates again when there are some in the future, usually we don't spend a day without some
<yofel> IdleOne: without the quotes
<yofel> IdleOne: and without the "run" ;)
<raymondjtoth2> yofel,  i ean with err im getting will it update still when ghet some
<yofel> I believe so... I haven't used update-manger in quite a while as I'm not using gnome, but it should notify you once in a while
<yofel> or just check yourself once a day if you want to make sure
<IdleOne> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/462125/
<raymondjtoth2> ok
<yofel> IdleOne: aaargh... why does that work here...
<IdleOne> beats me
<yofel> IdleOne: do you have python-gobject installed?
<yofel> 2.21.4-0ubuntu2
<IdleOne> Installed: 2.21.4-0ubuntu2
<IdleOne>   Candidate: 2.21.4-0ubuntu2
<IdleOne> yup
<raymondjtoth2> yofel,  any other intel wireless driver i can get?
<raymondjtoth2> qnd eqsy to install i dont know conpiying yet
<raymondjtoth2> and not hard to install
<yofel> no idea, the stock iwlagn driver works fine here (well, except for suspend)
<yofel> I'll be back in a few minutes, dinner
<raymondjtoth2> ok whqt i need for dell laptop
<raymondjtoth2> what i need for dell laptop
<raymondjtoth2> ?
<raymondjtoth2> ?
<IdleOne> raymondjtoth2: patience
<raymondjtoth2> ok
<IdleOne> yofel: said he would be back in a few minutes :)
<raymondjtoth2> ok
<raymondjtoth2> o ok
<raymondjtoth2> has any onw wubi
<raymondjtoth2> im on inux ubuntu tab dont work in xchat for me
<yofel> re
<yofel> raymondjtoth2: and what do you mean exactly, does wireless not work at all?
<raymondjtoth2> yes
<raymondjtoth2> want to just have better
<yofel> no idea if there's a better one, what's the problem?
<uga> uhm... this is so strange. I wonder what /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/iscan is doing there (iscan is related to epson scanner utility)
<uga> it's breaking the kernel updates
<yofel> uga: I can't find that in the archive, is that part of that utility maybe?
<uga> dpkg -S says so. I removed it, and the kernels updated just fine
<uga> it was failing when running update-initramfs, returning 1
<uga> yofel: no wonder. iscan was manually installed long ago, not on the repositories
<yofel> meh
<yofel> *heh
<uga> I'll have to figure out how to fix this. I really prefer working hw ;)
<Dink> What is the best way to get lvm during installation of UNR ?
<Dink> sorry UNE
<Dink> the netbook installer does not recognize current lvm partitions
<arand> Dink: If there a d-i version of the UNE installer?
<Dink> arand, a what ?
<arand> Dink: debian-installer, as in the alternate installer.
<uga> woah!
 * uga drools
<uga> yofel: sounds like it was good taht this thing broke
<uga> after updating, it fixed the only little issue Ihad with my scanner
<uga> (it wouldn't switch off after using)
<yofel> ^^
<Dink> arand, not that I know of. I don't see of specific to the UNE just the generic alternate installer
<arand> Dink: I think you might be able to use tasksel to pull in ubuntu-netbook via the manual pakcage selection in the laternate install CD..
<uga> oh great, now facebook suggests me to love qtwebkit group
<uga> sirs, not now, not now =)
<Dink> Is there a list of what packages are installed on the UNE so I can only install those. This UNE suppose to provide installation of minimal apps correct ?
<arand> Dink: Or possibly even if you start the normal liveCD/USB and then install... hmm, I'm not sure ubiquity supports LVM at all, or how if it does...
<Dink> I guess I could just use the d-i and install only the packages I want and then do lvm.
<arand> Dink: There is an ubuntu netbook task in tasksel, similar to ubuntu desktop, so I would assume just switching that task might do that.
<Dink> arand, ok so run the d-i then do manual package and change desktop to une ?
<arand> I would assume that's the way to do it.
<arand> And that you can just change tasks like that, rather than having to mess about with individual packages, hopefully..
<arand> I've never tried, it though, but I've heard d-i uses tasksel, so I assume that's how it would work..
<Dink> arand, thanks will give it a shot.
<uga> btw, if anybody wants a fix for the libqt4-webkit thing, I got a simple foobar.deb
<uga> (just a fake beta2 package which is actually beta1)
<uga> had I been better experienced with deb files before it'd have been quicker ;P
<shishire> I have an alpha 1 install.  Do I need to download a new disc image?  or can I just upgrade packages to get past alpha 2?
<uga> apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade should do
<yofel> shishire: just install all updates and you're fine
<shishire> ty, that's what I figured, but I wanted to make sure
<uga> great, everything up and running again
<uga> I hope the webkit packages thing will get fixed properly soon, else it'll turn users away from beta release testing
<penguin42> uga: There are always a few things like that during the alphas
<uga> penguin42: what's the politics of alpha/beta releases? shouldn't it at least resolve al dependancies?
<uga> s/politics/policy, sorry ;=)
<penguin42> don't know
<penguin42> uga: I think the alpha/beta release dates are pretty much fixed dates
<uga> I didn't mean that. In KDE for example, after a beta release, there's no way anybody can change messages, break binary compatibility, etc
<uga> if after an alpha release in ubuntu, everyone can do what they please, it means it's not even nearing an alpha stage imho
<penguin42> oh, those rules are somewhere, can't remember where
<penguin42> there's a date when new versions of stuff can't be imported unless something is horribly broken
<uga> ahk, that makes sense. I think that would be good for the user to know when that happens
<uga> because "alpha" or "beta" names make users (at least me) more confident that things should be getting stable
<penguin42> yeh, well the purpose of Alpha is to make them have very little confidence!
<uga> I read it as "we need testers!", and you know... I like challenges ;)
<penguin42> uga: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule
<uga> thanks, that will be useful
<yofel> uga: we only somewhat guarantee that on release days of the alpha snapshots, there's a soft freeze a few days before that for that purpose, in between them the dependencies might very well make it impossible to use the system
<jmagder> Good afternoon (EST). :)
<jmagder> Installed Alpha 2 last night, and I've noticed there is no suspend option.
<jmagder> Actually, it was probably misisng in 10.04 as well but I wasn't using this desktop much at that point.
<om26er> can_suspend = no maybe
<jmagder> Where is that defined?
<jmagder> N/m, google can answer that question for me. :)
<jmagder> Ok, loaded up gconf-editor, the only option I see with "suspend" is:
<uga> yofel: thanks
<jmagder>  /apps/gnome-power-manager/buttons/suspend, /apps/gnome-power-manager/lock/suspend
<jmagder> Went to ~/.gconf and ran "grep -Rn suspend *"
<jmagder> Only found one entry.  Hmmm, maybe its a root option
<jmagder> I guess google can't answer this question atm. :)
<jmagder> Manually added the key, I'll see what happens after restarting the power manager.
<jmagder> Is there a way to force a config reload without rebooting?
<yofel> jmagder: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingGNOMEPowerManager#Finding%20out%20why%20suspend%20or%20hibernate%20aren%27t%20offered ?
<jmagder> om26er: That didn't work. :P
<dupondje> Python broken somehow ?!
<jmagder> Looks like hal-device | grep suspend has:  power_management.can_suspend = false  (bool)
<yofel> dupondje: if you mean 'from gi.repository import GObject' -> error then yes
<dupondje> any bugreport on it yet ?
<yofel> bug 603919 is the one I know of, I don't know what's the correct package
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 603919 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport-gtk crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/603919
<yofel> odd thing is that I don't get that error
<dupondje> its wrong package
<dupondje> for sure
<dupondje> pygobject normally
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pybootchartgui/+bug/604140
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 604140 in pybootchartgui (Ubuntu) "ImportError: cannot import name GObject" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dupondje> 100% same error
<yofel> yep, I know it's not apport, but I can't find the correct one, as the crash doesn't happen here
<yofel> so I can't debug it :/
<yofel> I think that some package isn't installed maybe
<dupondje> what version you got of pygobject ?
<yofel> python-gobject:
<yofel>   Installed: 2.21.4-0ubuntu2
<yofel> from the changelog it seems that python-gi was merged into it
<dupondje> downgraded to lucid version
<dupondje> and no single problem :)
<yofel> oh, you get that error?
<yofel> I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/462208/
<BUGabundo> evening
<yofel> hey BUGabundo
<dupondje> yofel: its that issue that is breaking all packages :(
<dupondje> any idea's on how to fix ? :)
<yofel> well, I don't have it here so I can't find out what's broken >.<
<dupondje> <yofel> I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/462208/
<dupondje> ... :)
<dupondje> damn
<dupondje> added like 15 bugs as duplicate :p
<dupondje> alot of packages affected
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pygobject/+bug/603919
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 603919 in pygobject (Ubuntu) ""python packages" crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [High,Confirmed]
<dupondje> look @ duplicate list lol :)
<yofel> yep, half of them are apport dups that I added a few hours ago...
<dupondje> priority high :p
<dupondje> its getting some attention :)
<yofel> ah, already set, was just going to do it myself ^^
<dupondje> I can't set it :( sadly :P
<yofel> getting into bug control isn't that hard
<dupondje> want to get in MOTU :)
<zakscott> what would be causing my trackpad to be disabled after i log in? having to manually type synclient TouchpadOff=0 once im logged in
#ubuntu+1 2011-07-04
<CarlFK> cd/dvd/br burner, put in blank cd, get "how to open?" dialog, but not the "open cd burner app" thing
<CarlFK> and... right click on foo.iso, pick 'write to disk', dialog says "insert blank'
<CarlFK> so something is not right...
<CarlFK> cdrecord foo.iso seems to be burning, so that part works
<CarlFK> or not... Errno: 5 (Input/output error), write_g1 scsi sendcmd: no error
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<ior3k> anyone know why both the keyboard layout tool and network manager's icons are drawn with the "not found" (or problem?) icon using gnome 3 panel in fallback mode?
<ior3k> I'm using faenza, but it happens with humanity too
<Daekdroom> Weird. Unity-2d requires the -gtk2 indicators
<dupondje> Hi
<dupondje> I got some issue with Oneiric, suddenly my left click is broken, and I can't click anymore :s
<woodyjlw> can we even vote on gnome shell over unity?
<dupondje> only right click works
<dupondje> Any idea how I can find out whats the reason ?
<dupondje> any debug I can do ?
<ior3k> any ideas about how to change the icon theme on the unity 2d panel? the icon theme (faenza) is fine for all other apps
<ior3k> but it shows as humanity on the unity 2d panel
<ior3k> hmm, I wonder if I asked this before
<Daekdroom> ior3k, have you tried to restart unity-2d?
<ior3k> Daekdroom: yup
<Daekdroom> and, where have you set the icon theme? I think unity-2d is still themed as gtk2, not gtk3.
<ior3k> Daekdroom: the icon theme was set to Faenza when I upgraded, I think
<ior3k> unless the upgrade erases the configuration
<ior3k> Daekdroom: do you know how I can be sure the theme is set to Faenza on gnome 2?
<Daekdroom> No idea. gnome-appearance is no longer used, apparently, and gnome-tweak-tool is for Gnome3 and requires gnome-shell to be installed.
<ior3k> Daekdroom: thanks anyway
<bazzdee> hey. anyone else has problem, that intel wireless driver makes the router crash?
<jeremy77> haveing a problem with broadcom wireless driver and 11.04 is this a good channel to get help?
<rww> No. #ubuntu+1 is for development versions of Ubuntu. Currently, that's Oneiric Ocelot / 11.10.
<jeremy77> ok thanks.
<BigWhale> Is Unity currently broken just for me or is it a general thing? :>
 * head_victim fires up the VM to test it for you BigWhale 
<BigWhale> just did an upgrade
<BigWhale> and well ...
 * BigWhale bursts into tears.
<BigWhale> uh-oh... I'm running metacity...
<penguin42> BigWhale: It's very broken for me
<head_victim> 32 or 64 bit?
<BigWhale> 64
<penguin42> BigWhale: metacity works ok
<head_victim> Ok I'm just updating my 64bit now
<BigWhale> hm unity dies a horrible death
<penguin42> BigWhale: For me I get a repeated crash of unity-panel-services
<BigWhale> hmmm http://pastebin.com/3YgKGevn
<BigWhale> suddenly I have no compiz
<WelshDragon> I just upgraded.... I don't think i'm gonna reboot for a while. Thanks for the warning ^^
<head_victim> I'll give it a shot, it's only a VM
<WelshDragon> BigWhale, which graphics drivers are you using?
<BigWhale> Everything was ok today at 07:23 UTC, I upgraded couple of hours ago and now compiz complains
<BigWhale> WelshDragon, open source ATI
<BigWhale> what is installed by default
<penguin42> complains how?
<BigWhale> penguin42, http://pastebin.com/3YgKGevn
<BigWhale> last couple of lines
<WelshDragon> BigWhale, can you check your xorg log for any errors?
<WelshDragon> From that pastebin, it looks like a 3D problem, not a compiz problem.
<BigWhale> yeah
<BigWhale> no errors in Xorg
<BigWhale> let me grep
<penguin42> BigWhale: What does    glxinfo | grep GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap say?
<BigWhale> it says that glxinfo isn't installed... just a sec ;)
<BigWhale> root@thefish:/var/log# glxinfo | grep GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
<BigWhale>     GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap,
<BigWhale>     GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap,
<BigWhale>     GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_INTEL_swap_event
<BigWhale> root@thefish:/var/log#
<BigWhale> hmm Xorg tried to load fglrx
<penguin42> well it looks like it does have that feature
<BigWhale> yeah glxgears runs just fine
<WelshDragon> BigWhale, glxinfo | grep render
<BigWhale> root@thefish:/var/log# glxinfo | grep render
<BigWhale> direct rendering: Yes
<BigWhale> OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD BARTS
<BigWhale>     GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_AMD_draw_buffers_blend,
<BigWhale> strange
<head_victim> Working fine here on the VB with guest additions installed
<BigWhale> I'll try logging with another user...
<head_victim> Ubuntu one crashed but that's it
<BigWhale> logging in
<dupondje> somebody around that can create a new pbuilder env ?
<dupondje> nobody ?
#ubuntu+1 2011-07-05
<gil> Hi - I am really hoping someone can help me here.... I've managed to lock myself out of my btrfs encrypted home partition - it simply won't mount anymore.... I am currently in knoppix trying to recover it, but cannot access it at all (due to the encryption) - it is mounted but just has a readme.txt file that I can't access.. can anyone tell me the steps I need to take to access my data on it?
<bazhang> lost the encryption key/pass?
<gil> not at all
<gil> it's basically causing Ocelot to refuse to boot
<bazhang> what are the mount errors
<gil> so many messages but it definitely says "failed to mount /home" - problem is it's overwritten by a LOT of text
<gil> so I am currently in knoppix just trying to access my drive
<gil> and I don't know what to do, to be honest
<gil> :(
<gil> I know the password for it
<bazhang> got backups, I hope
<gil> well
<gil> .....
<bazhang> ?
<gil> you know the answer here, if I had backups I wouldn't be desperate
<gil> I didn't have a LOT of data on it though
<bazhang> thats really bad
<gil> the only thing I really want to get is my bitcoin wallet
<gil> bazhang basically it happened so quickly - I had the system up for an hour, was just moving stuff over before I backed up the partition, system hung on shut down, hard power off, and then on boot it started trying to check drives and refused to mount /home
<gil> so yeah, it's bad, but it's not like I wasn't going to back everything up to the server eventually :(
<penguin42> gil: So you have knoppix mounting the root filesystem of the victim disk - are there any errors in /var/log of the victim disks root ?
<bazhang> and got a separate boot which is also btrfs?
<gil> penguin42 at the moment, I can't get into the disk because of the encryption - it basically has a @home directory and in that a readme.txt file that I cannot access
<gil> bazhang I don't have a separate boot which is also btrfs, just this knoppix recovery
<penguin42> gil: OK go back a step; explain the disk partitioning - is it a btrfs root with an encrypted home using ecryptfs or is it a luks encrypted btrfs ?
<gil> penguin42 basically, I have 4 partitions. /boot - ext2.... / - reiserfs ..... /home - encrypted btrfs (whatever Ocelot's install tool did by default for encryption) and /swap
<gil> I know that's weird, but I wanted to test an extreme scenario to see what happened
<penguin42> gil: And it broke - <SHOCK>
<gil> I know from being able to play in a recovery console that my other partitions are fine
<penguin42> gil: OK, so look in that reiserfs / at the logs
<gil> and I am hoping that my btrfs partition may be salvageable - I just have no clue what to do about decrypting it
<gil> penguin42 okay looking now
<gil> penguin42 http://pastebin.com/HLZW8gqm
<penguin42> gil: So I don't use that much myself; but I think that Ubuntu uses ecryptfs to encrypt the stuff underneath for home directory - so you shouldb be able to mount the btrfs
<penguin42> gil: The mount /home [974] killed by SEGV signal sounds like a bug - which log was that?
<gil> boot.log
<gil> I did actually just update the kernel today
<gil> so... maybe I found a bug
<gil> which is bad but also good
<penguin42> anything juicy in kern.log or syslog?
<gil> because the more I look at it, the more it seems that my drive may be okay
<gil> looking now
<gil> Jul  4 21:57:42 home kernel: [    6.136678] kernel BUG at /build/buildd/linux-3.0/fs/btrfs/inode.c:4584!
<gil> Jul  4 21:57:42 home kernel: [    6.136695] invalid opcode: 0000 [#1] SMP
<gil> Jul  4 21:57:42 home kernel: [    6.136713] CPU 1
<gil> could that be it?
<penguin42> yep - a kernel panic
<penguin42> someone the other day had a btrfs related kernel oops
<gil> okay so at least that explains why I can't boot :)
<penguin42> gil: So I think to get you need something that you can boot from with a working btrfs and ecryptfs fs module; not sure if knoppix does; but once ou do that you mount the btrfs and then somehow do the ecryptfs stuff that I've never touched
<gil> :)
<gil> penguin42 I appreciate you taking a look at this - I am actually slightly less panicky than I was 20 minutes ago
<penguin42> git: np
<gil> penguin42 would an alpha 1 live image do the trick?
<gil> I really want it to be as easy as booting into the live image, mounting /dev/sda5 and keying in my password
<gil> somehow I know it won't be :(
<penguin42> gil: Well that depends if the alpha1 already has that bug
<gil> penguin42 I'm not sure if it does, as I used the alpha1 image to install in the first instance, and it has been fine until today
<penguin42> gil: Now, just to make you panic a bit, the question is whether the bug is to do with mounting a btrfs or whether the bug is that something really nasty was written to it
<gil> Well, I can certainly access the drive here in knoppix though
<gil> I just can't get around the decryption
<penguin42> you need to look up stuff about ecryptfs;  I don't know anything about it
<gil> that makes two of us
 * gil has learnt a valuable lesson this evening
<penguin42> true; but I don't have an ecryptfs partition with valuable data on
<gil> :) Storing valuable data on it wasn't the plan
<gil> it just happened that way!
<snadge> theres no realtime kernel anymore? even generic?
<bazhang> snadge, for sound editing and the like?
<bazhang> !find rt-kernel
<ubottu> Package/file rt-kernel does not exist in oneiric
<snadge> yeah pretty much.. media is the reasoning behind it
<snadge> i have built a htpc and was using natty on it.. now upgraded it to oneiric
<snadge> which is great, because the hardware is amd zacate, quite new.. and it benefits from catalyst 10.6 (latest) and kernel > 2.6.38
<snadge> i happen to be using xbmc on it.. but found some documenation for mythtv, which suggest ways of improving performance on linux
<snadge> one of them is using a pre-emptible kernel.. which doesn't appear to exist anymore
<snadge> i bet theres a few audio enthusiasts who are peeved about that
<snadge> and what about ubuntu studio?
<snadge> ubuntu studio without a pre-emptible kernel.. is as useless as tits on a bull ;)
<BluesKaj> snadge, I'm into audio , , but I've never heard of a pre-emptible kernel ..is some special audiofile / media OS version?
<coz_> I have never heard of it either
<snadge> oversimplified explanation is that it reduces latency
<snadge> so if you are doing realtime audio/video processing.. or midi.. and you want more precise timing
<coz_> http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/5600
<snadge> we're talking about milliseconds here.. if single milliseconds dont mean much to you
<snadge> its less of a concern
<snadge> but using video playback as an example.. which is something *everyone* can appreciate
<snadge> it may mean eliminating the occasional skips/glitches during video playback
<snadge> which i happen to notice, and it annoys the shit out of me
<snadge> most people probably either wouldn't notice.. or wouldn't care if they did
<coz_> snadge,  interesting... i will have to read up on this
<snadge> or just accept occasional video jumps as "normal"
<snadge> but it isnt.. i want a constant whatever fps the input video is in.. not 99% of them time.. that many fps, and sometimes more or less, depending on what the kernel feels like doing
<coz_> snadge,  well this is going to be appropriate for music composition
<snadge> anyway.. ubuntu used to come with an -rt kernel.. but it appears its no longer maintained
<snadge> apparently it became too hard or something
<coz_> that's not good news...
<coz_> sounds like a step backwards
<snadge> yeah im starting to think i should switch to gentoo for my media pc
<snadge> i just can't be bothered with all that hassle though.. i just want to be able to install something and have it work
<snadge> and ubuntu always seems to take two steps forwards.. and one step backwards
<snadge> sometimes several steps backwards :p
<coz_> snadge,  understood,, however, if ubuntu is going "back a few steps"  leaving  a great deal of people behind,, a dual boot might be good
<snadge> there are numerous people stuck on older releases of ubuntu
<BluesKaj> snadge, haven't experienced any glitches , and I don't know many audio guys/philes who are into midi stuff ...but I'm old so it could be a generational thing
<snadge> midi is old school
<BluesKaj> yup
<coz_> yeah but nice for certain things
<snadge> im 30 myself.. and it predates my existance
<snadge> just
<snadge> its not a music format.. its actually a hardware protocol for music exchange between actual insruments and sequencers etc
<coz_> I did a few pieces that would be difficutlt to do in direct sound
<snadge> just like serial
<snadge> and its very timing sensitive
<snadge> probably why nobody uses it anymore ;)
<BluesKaj> heh well being an old musician , digital still sounds wrong to my ears  but I've learnd to live with it
<coz_> BluesKaj,  I understand that one :)
<snadge> but video playback is something that even people who don't understand what kernel latency, pre-emptible and realtime priority means.. can appreciate
<coz_> BluesKaj,  but digital,, I can have a complete recording studio on my system
<snadge> im tempted to load windows 7 on my htpc.. and test xbmc on that
<snadge> and contrast it with ubuntu on linux
<coz_> snadge,  probably work better with XP
<snadge> im just afraid that it will work much better.. and i'll end up ditching ubuntu because of it ;)
<snadge> its brand new.. amd zacate system
<coz_> snadge,  use what you need to get the work done
<snadge> dual core 64bit 1.6ghz, 8 gig of ram
<BluesKaj> we have a real recoring studio , all analog but we've mixed to digital for obvious reasons
<coz_> BluesKaj,  we  as in a band?
<BluesKaj> yup , bunch of old country/blues/rockers...
<coz_> BluesKaj,  excellent ! :)
<BluesKaj> mostly a jamband tho
<coz_> BluesKaj,  still,, wouldnt mind hearing something at some point,, I do all my work on the computer,, roland xv88.. mainly wanting to get into background music for commercials
<coz_> I am a little concerned about ubuntu for this purpose,,, I need to learn more abou ardour
<BluesKaj> we haven't recorded in a while ..used to record on vhs-hifi, then A>D conversion with an old mac pc
<snadge> i guess i can just go old school.. and build my own kernel
<snadge> i think i still remember how to do that
<snadge> and i'll just use the standard ubuntu conf.. and enabled the pre-emption/realtime options
<snadge> since theres way too many options these days.. and i really cant be bothered customising things beyond that
<BluesKaj> snadge, personally I think your making mountains out of mole hills ..latency on a kernel in this day and age ? what kind of pc are you running
<snadge> a new one.. amd zacate.. dual core 1.6ghz 64bit
<BluesKaj> coz_, I'm not much on keyboards /piano etc , being a drummer :)
<snadge> from memory the scheduler defaults to 1000hz these days
<coz_> BluesKaj,  I started out as a jazz drummer :)
<snadge> which is a massive improvement over what it used to be.. i think 250hz
<snadge> but its still not pre-emptible
<snadge> meaning that some system events.. can consume hundreds of milliseconds
<snadge> which during video playback, is unacceptable
<snadge> even if that only happens once every few minutes
<BluesKaj> I didn't ..had to learn some independence and patterns first :)
<coz_> snadge,  not sure if it would make a difference,, but have you spoken to any of the kernel developers about this?
<snadge> not yet no.. i've just been searching around on the net seeing what i could find
<BluesKaj> ok have a good night guys ...later
<coz_> BluesKaj,   jazz and rock drummer for about 15 years,, late nights,, decent pay,, too many pharmaceuticals :)  killed our guitar player   left
<coz_> gah
<snadge> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime
<snadge> ouch
<snadge> god bless my pregnant gf .. i dont know if i actually meant that or am being sarcastic either ;)
<kancerman> how to be rid of the gigantic 'notification tray + icons' I've been getting ??
<bkerensa> Anyone have success at any DE with panels on Ocelot?
<kancerman> DE ??
<ior3k> e
<dupondje> somebody around ?
<nitesh> hello when i install fglrx driver i am getting this error SystemError: installArchives() failed
<nitesh> anyway to fix it?
<htorque> Oli: \o/
<htorque> ;-)
<Oli> !
<dupondje> All sleeping here ?
<ikonia> no
<dupondje> you have pbuilder-dist installed ?
<ikonia> no
<snadge> anyone know whats going on with xvba-video and libva for amd/fglrx support?
<snadge> i should be an expert on it by now.. but the information on the net is fairly sparse
<snadge> or i just dont know what i should be looking for
<snadge> the latest code comes from a place splitted desktop systems.. maintained by this gwenole fellow
<snadge> but its not distributed with ubuntu
<snadge> it probably should be.. actually make that definitely should be
<snadge> or if not, justification why not
<snadge> im sure there are numerous people looking for h264/vc1 hardware video acceleration
<snadge> who use the proprietary fglrx driver
<snadge> think mythbuntu/xbmc.. gstreamer, ffmpeg.. etc etc
<snadge> all depends on it for high definition content.. and smooth video playback
<bjsnider> snadge, it cannot be easily distributed because the xvba driver code is proprietary at this point
<snadge> bjsnider: does at this point mean that xvba-video will eventually become distributable?
<bjsnider> snadge, it could still be distributed, but not the source code. so it would have to be in ubuntu's restricted repository, and they'd have to sign agreements not to reveal the code to anyone with amd and so forth and so on
<bjsnider> the last i heard it was so unstable and inconsistent that it would be almost pointless to include it
<bjsnider> some cards work others don't with little or no warning or predictability etc.
<bjsnider> it would be far better to use ffmpeg-mt with a decent multi-core cpu
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, have you tried ffmpeg-mt ?
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, i have. it works
<bjsnider> it's part of libav now so anyone can try it
<bjsnider> ubuntu is going to be using libav, not ffmpeg
<BluesKaj> I have a plain jane dual core cpu , dont imagine ffmpeg-mt will make much diff , since I havent seen any video or audio probs so far.
<BluesKaj> mostly use vlc , tried xbmc but I don't like it's window dreessing type interface ...too clunky as well.
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, it would make a lot of difference actually
<bjsnider> if you're talking about hi-def x264 at 1080p it would make a huge difference
<bjsnider> if you're talking about something like xvid at 480p and whatnot, that doesn't require much horsepower to play regardless
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, this pc is our media server connected by dvi/hdmi to our plasma tv , but we haven't experienced any true Hidef except for our Bell sat HD service (which seems quite compressed ), and we don't own a bluray player or cdrom . I have tried a few mkv which claim to be 720p , and one or two 1080i , but due our bandwidth cap I haven't tried any thing above 6G in size
<bjsnider> bell compresses every signal to 720p at a low bitrate
<bjsnider> you should try to get rid of the badnwidth cap
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, I have 105G cap with bell internet, my only other option is eastlink , which has faster internet but otherwise is about the same pricewise, hardly an inentive o swith.
<BluesKaj> to switch
<BluesKaj> damnkb
<bjsnider> and is uncapped
<bjsnider> faster and uncapped is an incentive
<BluesKaj> it has caps
<BluesKaj> eastlink does
<patdk-wk> Unlimited internet (upto 105gigs) for $49.95 a month :)
<BluesKaj> yup
<Daekdroom> Oh my God a contradiction.
<Daekdroom> (also known as marketing)
<patdk-wk> no one will ever use more than 105gigs
<patdk-wk> unless they have a 200gig harddrive and uses a online backup service :)
<Daekdroom> I could use 100Gig with a 320GB harddrive and no backup service.
<BluesKaj> if you download hidef movies it doesn't take long
<Daekdroom> Precisely.
<patdk-wk> blueskaj, but is that legal?
<patdk-wk> takes a few netflix to do that
<BluesKaj> it's in limbo here
<patdk-wk> but ya, I download highdef anime, normally 20-30gigs each
<Daekdroom> The ISP I used to have had a cap but never enforced it.
<Daekdroom> It did for like one month and then stopped.
<BluesKaj> we jst got netflix last winter, but we're not impressed ,,, tried it for a month , found one good movie
<patdk-wk> ya, I find it about the same
<patdk-wk> but its nice for the kids though
<patdk-wk> can put on random kid crap easily
<BluesKaj> right ..kids are grown and gone here
<BluesKaj> does ffmpeg-mt exist side by side with ffpmeg or do need to replace it with -mt ?
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, ^
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, it was merged, so it's the same thing if you have a new enough version of ffmpeg or libav
<saam>  hello, when I install fglrx form jockey in oneiric it says SystemError: installArchives() failed  But a recent changelog in jockey says multi arch problem with fglrx solved
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, ok I suppose since I saw ffmpeg was upgraded on 11.10 it's the newest version
<mandara> when I get new mail in Thunderbird, envelope doesn't become green/blue. Is this a bug or  do I need to install something?
<GTRsdk> has anyone else noticed thunderbird freezing when trying to load an encrypted message?
<Ampelbein> GTRsdk: works here with enigmail
<GTRsdk> it just began working again
<GTRsdk> Ampelbein, I think it may be something with the only 1 GB of RAM
<Ampelbein> GTRsdk: no, probably your gpg revalidated the trustDB.
<Ampelbein> GTRsdk: that looks like thunderbird hanging but it isn't actually hanging. I saw a bug for this, let me check
<Ampelbein> hmm, can't find the bug I thought I remember.
<om26er_> the micro notify-osd it that a bug or evolution?
<Daekdroom> om26er_, what micro notify-osd?
<GTRsdk> I can't use the open link in browser feature in xchat or thunderbird. Is this a bug in Firefox?
<GTRsdk> I am using Unity 2d, if that makes a difference
<om26er_> GTRsdk, i think gnome-control-center might be to blame
<GTRsdk> a setting is wrong?
<om26er_> Daekdroom, http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=161565
<Daekdroom> Odd. It's normal in here.
<semitones> will oneiric be LTS?
<GTRsdk> no
<GTRsdk> but 12.04 (the one after Oneiric) will
#ubuntu+1 2011-07-06
<snadge> bjsnider: are you still here? :p
<snadge> i can confirm what you've said about some cards working fine.. and others working less than fine
<snadge> (with xvba-video) .. but i have to strongly disagree about much better off using a multicore cpu
<snadge> it is far far better to use xvba-video on chipsets which support it properly
<snadge> and many low power cpus like atom and bobcat, just dont have the grunt to do it in software
<snadge> but work perfectly in windows for that purpose
<snadge> catalyst 10.7 should be out soon.. and i strongly strongly recommend ubuntu include that
<snadge> rather than whatever the default policy is, which im assuming is to use the 10.6 which is currently in it at the moment
<snadge> ubuntu should distribute the latest versions of drivers, with no exception.. at the time of release
<snadge> i dont know how many times i've gone to install the "latest" version of ubuntu.. and it doesn't support the graphics card i happen to be using
<tsimpson> oneiric is not the "latest" version, it's the development version :)
<snadge> .. if that is unacceptable for whatever reason, then at least provide installables for the newer version, which easily replace the defaulted one
<snadge> i know.. but by the time oneiric is released.. im presuming it will be distributed with catalyst 10.6
<snadge> even if 10.8 is out by then
<snadge> sorry my bad.. 11.6 and 11.8
<smallfoot-> in some days alpha2 gets released
<smallfoot-> im looking forward to it
<smallfoot-> i hope its better than alpha1
<smallfoot-> cuz 11.10 is looking to be real shitty
<smallfoot-> 11.04 was awesome with gnome 2
<smallfoot-> but 11.10 has unity, it sucks, and it has unity2d which sucks even more, and it has gnome3 which sucks
<bazhang> !enter | smallfoot-
<ubottu> smallfoot-: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bazhang> smallfoot-, it sucks is hardly a support or bug fixing issue
<smallfoot-> i hope kde 4.7 will be better than kde 4.6, its very pretty, but confusing and slow to use
<bazhang> smallfoot-, and no cursing here, you know that
<smallfoot-> ya, but i didnt cuss
<smallfoot-> and gnome3 cant switch themes, i use gnome2 with dust, i like it
<bazhang> smallfoot-, this is not the complaints channel, you know that as well.
<smallfoot-> hmm
<smallfoot-> but there is no complaints channel! :(
<bazhang> <smallfoot-> cuz 11.10 is looking to be real shitty
<smallfoot-> oh is that cursing
<smallfoot-> hmm
<bazhang> smallfoot-, correct. this is a bug fixing channel for those willing to run unstable development software
<smallfoot-> well, i really love 11.04 with gnome2, its perfect except plymouth is broken
<smallfoot-> but i dont like unity or gnome3 or kde, or windows or mac, so i dont know what to do
<bazhang> smallfoot-, #ubuntu-offtopic is for chat. not here here nor #ubuntu is the place for this
<smallfoot-> i tried fedora, but it uses gnome3 and is very bad,  i tried kubuntu, its pretty but not very friendly, its cluttered and bloated and confusing
<bazhang> ...
<smallfoot-> so im stuck with 11.04 forever
<bazhang> smallfoot-, #ubuntu-offtopic Please
<smallfoot-> ok
<snadge> yeah less complaints .. more helpful suggestions
<snadge> and no.. suggesting that it come with gnome2 instead, is probably going to fall on deaf ears
<snadge> ubuntu likes to move forwards, even if that causes considerable pain and regressions.. because its the "right thing to do" .. all the developers have moved on, the users are supposed to too
<Daekdroom> What about XFCE?
<snadge> so rather than whinge that things dont work properly.. fix it.. or as suggested, take the convo to #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<snadge> i must admit im eager to chat with bjsnider, about the negotiations with amd to distribute xvba-video
<Daekdroom> If anything, I believe you can still install the classic gnome interface through apt-get, despite it no longer being shipped.
<snadge> im also curious about compiz classic mode.. it doesn't appear to exist in 11.10
<snadge> is that something thats installable as well?
<Daekdroom> compiz classic gnome? Running gnome-panel and compiz?
<snadge> i only have unity and unity2d options on my login
<snadge> yeah
<Daekdroom> Well, you can install the classic gnome session packages, but I'm not sure if it's compatible with compiz
<snadge> it should be, thats how it worked with the older gnome
<snadge> metacity for 2d, compiz for 3d
<Daekdroom> gnome-session-fallback
<snadge> dont tell me the new gnome comes with its own window manager?
<snadge> *facepalm* :p
<Daekdroom> Sort of.
<Daekdroom> Well, actually, it does.
<Daekdroom> It's called Mutter.
<Daekdroom> but the fallback session uses metacity regardless
<snadge> ok thats not so bad.. the question becomes whether mutter sucks, and if it does, can it be replaced with compiz
<snadge> some people are resistant to change.. and may prefer having newer versions of system libraries, kernel etc.. but with the "classic" interface
<Daekdroom> I don't think you can run GNOME Shell without Mutter, but Unity still runs Compiz .
<snadge> ok so that basically means.. the classic interface is no longer supported, as of 11.10
<Daekdroom> It is.
<snadge> due to the move to gnome 3
<Daekdroom> Metacity is still packaged.
<charlie-tca> I would suggest trying Xubuntu! It uses Xfce instead of unity or Gnome or KDE
<snadge> so unless gnome 3 has a "work like gnome 2" option.. you're either forced to use unity, or gnome 3.. or kde
<charlie-tca> I would suggest trying Xubuntu! It uses Xfce instead of unity or Gnome or KDE
<snadge> or no composited desktop.. metacity isn't classic desktop.. its retro classic desktop
<snadge> or the dark ages
<Daekdroom> as a matter of fact, unity-2d uses metacity.
<Daekdroom> (or for some reason lists it as a dependency)
<snadge> what i mean by classic is.. "gnome 2 + compiz"
<Daekdroom> Oh. I could test that.
<snadge> since thats been the way for the last.. 5 releases or so at least
<snadge> and to suddenly not have that option.. is a bit of a shock to those who have been used to it for a few years
<tsimpson> compiz only existed because matacity didn't "do" 3D
<snadge> correct.. but thats straying from the point which is its what people are used to
<snadge> if metacity did 3d.. and was used for the past few years.. then people would be used to that
<Daekdroom> Be right back.
<tsimpson> being used to something is not a valid reason to stick to it
<snadge> i happen to like compiz personally.. and see no valid reason to change from it yet
<snadge> unity doesn't do it for me in all situations.. and i personally havn't tried gnome 3.. but i might
<snadge> being forced to change to something else.. isn't a valid reason to change either ;)
<tsimpson> try it, then you can comment on how it's evil etc with some legitimacy ;)
<snadge> you should present people with the option to change.. and if they change to it because its better.. then so mote it be
<Daekdroom> It looks a bit ugly.
<tsimpson> the developers no longer supporting gnome2 is a valid reason to 1) move to gnome3/other, or 2) fork it and maintain it yourself
<Daekdroom> and doesn't support the indicators, I think
<snadge> neither does unity
<snadge> people who create regressions when making new versions of things.. should be stabbed repeatedly
<tsimpson> yeah, because they do it intentionally...
<snadge> new versions are supposed to be better and have improvements
<Daekdroom> Gnome-panel is no longer customizable as well.
<snadge> tsimpson: indicators not working.. is something thats obvious and must have been intentional
<snadge> its not a bug.. the functionality just doesn't exist.. and yet, they release anyway
<snadge> and expect people to upgrade to it.. its sad that free software works this way
<Daekdroom> What do you mean?
<snadge> microsoft or apple would never do that
<tsimpson> yeah, apple wouldn't do something as silly as, um... I don't know... break the clock app...
<snadge> cpu usage, network usage in the panel
<Daekdroom> Oh. You're mixing up indicators with applets, I think.
<snadge> im assuming thats whats meant by indicators.. the little panel apps
<snadge> some of which are quite useful
<Daekdroom> The new gnome panel doesn't support either, anyway. Indicators are slightly broken and applets are gone. It tries to mimetize the Gnome Shell topbar.
<snadge> unity integrated some of that functionality into the unity panel.. but afaik, its not customisable
<snadge> eg.. you cant add a cpu usage graph.. or frequency scaling app etc
<snadge> so theres just going ot be no applets? eg.. cpu scaler etc
<snadge> i only basically use weather, system monitor and frequency scaler
<snadge> so if theres dock equivalents of those things.. i dont care
<kjetilkWork> DebianImportFreeze is in effect now, right?
<geser> yes
<kjetilkWork> ok, good
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<dupondje> [12506.199800] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x50 SAct 0xf SErr 0x480900 action 0x6 frozen
<dupondje> [12506.199809] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x08000000, interface fatal error
<dupondje> [12506.199816] ata1: SError: { UnrecovData HostInt 10B8B Handshk }
<dupondje> [12506.199823] ata1.00: failed command: WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
<dupondje> [12506.199834] ata1.00: cmd 61/00:00:00:c4:00/04:00:2e:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 524288 out
<dupondje> [12506.199837]          res 40/00:00:00:c4:00/00:00:2e:00:00/40 Emask 0x50 (ATA bus error)
<dupondje> [12506.199843] ata1.00: status: { DRDY }
<dupondje> µ
<dupondje> this looks like a dying disk ? :) or
<BigWhale> dupondje, I'd start making backups if I were you... :>
<BigWhale> just in case
<dupondje> true :D
<dupondje> SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED
<dupondje> ah well
<penguin42> i.e. 'don't panic - yet'
<dupondje> its like a 2 month old laptop
<dupondje> damn crap :)
<penguin42> what symptoms made you run smart ?
<dupondje> the message in dmesg :)
<penguin42> sorry, I joined too late
<dupondje> http://pastebin.com/qwYvDRyT
<dupondje> something like this
<penguin42> hmm that's not pretty
<penguin42> I think that's saying it's the interface that's erroring not the drive
<dupondje> yea seems so
<penguin42> dupondje: In smartctl -a does anything show up in the SMART Error Log ?
<dupondje> but the fact that somebody else has same pastebin makes me think its a driver issue :)
<penguin42> hmm yes that's possible
<penguin42> do you just get the one during startup or does it throw it randomly?
<dupondje> No Errors Logged
<dupondje> no errors :)
<dupondje> randomly
 * penguin42 would see if replacing the SATA cable helped
<dupondje> not going to open my laptop :D
<dupondje> or maby i'll do this afternoon :d
<penguin42> ah yeh more of a pain on a laptop
<ior3k> I find that I often "lose" either the keyboard or the mouse now
<ior3k> the just stop working
<ior3k> this happens mostly to the keyboard, but sometimes (like now) it happens to the mouse
<ior3k> is anyone else experiencing this?
<lucidfox> Why do Wine applications launched from Unity ignore winecfg settings?
<astraljava> Hey guys, who would know about cdimages? Ubuntu Studio hasn't gotten new ones in two days.
<yofel> astraljava: yesterdays builds failed http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/ubuntustudio/oneiric/daily-20110705.log
<astraljava> yofel: Okay, thanks! That's too bad, because there were problems with libc6 on 20110704.
<Daekdroom> Sad. My media keys on the keyboard aren't working anymore.
<Daekdroom> If I had to guess, I'd say Clementine is no longer able to use gnome keybindings
<CardinalFang> Nice!  Thunderbird used messaging menu now.  Just, I don't really want it to notice everything.  :(  ...  Hrm.
<kim0|oneiric> Hi folks .. I just booted a live USB stick with oneiric. On my laptop, my USB keyboard + mouse are not working
<penguin42> kim0|oneiric: Have you tried them in a different port? It's possible that it's not picking up something like one of the controllers
<kim0|oneiric> one moment
<kim0|oneiric> penguin42: I have 3 ports in that laptop .. one with the usb stick I'm booting from (this one works) the two others dont seem to work with the kb+mouse
<penguin42> :-(
<kim0|oneiric> that is scary :)
<penguin42> kim0|oneiric: Given it's a laptop can you use the built in keyboard/mouse to see what's going on?
<kim0|oneiric> yes I am using that now
<kim0|oneiric> what commands do I run
<penguin42> probably a dmesg would be worth it; you want to see if it actually sees the USB devices at all
<kim0|oneiric> getting notifications as I plug in the devices
<kim0|oneiric> in /var/log/syslog
<penguin42> want to post the dmesg ?
<kim0|oneiric> sure
<kim0|oneiric> penguin42: http://paste.ubuntu.com/638959/
 * kim0|oneiric afk for a few mins .. leave me msgs
<penguin42> kim0|oneiric: Hmm dunno - it's good that it identifies it as a HID device
<kim0|oneiric> penguin42: so where do I go from here ? file a bug or something ?
<penguin42> kim0|oneiric: Yep file a bug
<penguin42> kim0|oneiric: It might be worth seeing if the keyboard works in the text console from ctrl-alt-f1 (get back with ctrl-alt-f8 or f7)
<penguin42> kim0|oneiric: If it doesn't work in either I'd file it against linux, if it only doesn't work in X I'd file it against xserver-xorg
<kim0|oneiric> penguin42: nice it works in console
<kim0|oneiric> xserver-xorg then
<lookin4> i had windows xp on my one of my drives(another partition still ntfs) I installed ubuntu 10.10 on the windows xp partition by formatting it, still i get the grub with windows xp as one option.. how to fix this? ne1 help!!
<Polarina> I just upgraded to 11.10 and when I rename a file in nautilus, and hit backspace, it crashes. Is this a known problem?
<lookin4> @polarina.. wonder what these people r busy with??
<BUGabundo> and here comes Firefox 8.0 :O
<penguin42> Polarina: There was talk earlier of some nautilus known bugs being in the works; not sure of the detail
<Polarina> Ok, nice. :)
<trism> Polarina: I don't see any bugs for it on launchpad, may want to submit one, because I seem to be able to reproduce it here
<BUGabundo> evening
<trism> Polarina: actually sorry, just found it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/+bug/805783
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 805783 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu Oneiric) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in ffi_call()" [High,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<BUGabundo> more OOM :(
<Daekdroom> Is Oneiric going to ship LibreOffice 3.4?
<BUGabundo> !info libreoffice
<ubottu> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.3.2-1ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 3 kB, installed size 44 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 armel armhf hppa i386 ia64 mips mipsel powerpc powerpcspe ppc64 s390 s390x sparc kfreebsd-amd64 kfreebsd-i386 all)
 * penguin42 looks at that list and wonders which was missing to make it an only-available-for
<Daekdroom> penguin42, I didn't even know most of those existed in ubuntu
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Even for debian what's missing?
<Daekdroom> penguin42, some coding for ubottu to not display "only" every time, I suppose.
<mrmcq2u> Hey, was wondering whether there was a known issue with gnome-shell on oneric atm.
<trism> mrmcq2u: there is at least one if you installed recently, applications.menu was renamed to gnome-applications.menu in the gnome-menus package, so if you got to Activities then click Applications, gnome-shell will crash (lp: 801912)
<trism> mrmcq2u: can work around it by: mkdir -p ~/.config/menus; cp /etc/xdg/menus/gnome-applications.menu ~/.config/menus/applications.menus
<alex_mayorga> how borked is this? wondering if I should jump into oneiric today or wait fro alpha 2 tomorrow
<alex_mayorga> anyone that has dist-upgraded today?
<BUGabundo> me
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo: did it make you cry?
<BUGabundo> I have a bunch of packages on HOLD
<BUGabundo> :)
<charlie-tca> It would be best if no one upgrades Xubuntu. It seems pretty much broken.
<BUGabundo> 28 packages upgraded, 5 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<alex_mayorga> I have plain vanilla ubuntu, but I've been jumping in from alpha to alpha for about 2 years or so
<BUGabundo> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<BUGabundo> and then 5 lines of apps
<alex_mayorga> should I re-install stable and then go to alpha or should I be OK?
<alex_mayorga> am I trying my luck too hard :)
<BUGabundo> already reinstaled 11.10 twice
<BUGabundo> don't recall doing that on any other cycle
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo: any particular reason?
<charlie-tca> This should be a "really" good release then. It has plenty of breakage already!
<alex_mayorga> 30 packages ditched and 6 no longer needed, seems reasonable
<alex_mayorga> let's see how long does my "2MB/s" connection takes :)
 * penguin42 would like his compiz to be unbroken - I guess I'm going to have to find that seg myself
<alex_mayorga> 1389 files coming from the "interwebs
<BUGabundo> penguin42: I have composite
<BUGabundo> I'm amazed I have composite
<BUGabundo> it was broken for months
<BUGabundo> alex_mayorga: it was good meeting you. see you next cicle :)
<penguin42> BUGabundo: unity-panel-services segs for me in datetime stuff
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo: I'll hang around until release ;)
<alex_mayorga> got notified that newer kernel might solve my nvidia freezes with nouveau so I'm jumping in
<BUGabundo> I can't even boot up without freezy
<BUGabundo> at least now gets up to X
<BUGabundo> but then its all black
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo: not making me more confident :)
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo: have you tried turning off all acceleration?
<BUGabundo> its *broken* to me
<BUGabundo> but no one else complaing that much
<BUGabundo> alex_mayorga: no
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo: got nvidia card? 11.04 wouldn't work at all with any kind of acceleration
<BUGabundo> I had to change from nouveau to nvidia
<BUGabundo> nouveua wasn't recognising my card or my screen
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo: vendor system or your own rig?
<BUGabundo> OEM
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo: model, make?
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo: better yet, the bug afflicting you?
<BUGabundo> no  idea
<BUGabundo> can't see much in the logs
<BUGabundo> nothing to report
<BUGabundo> except: won't boot properly
<BUGabundo> hangs up after init screats
<alex_mayorga> I'd say you should at least file a "doesn't boot" bug with your system details, just "for the record"
<alex_mayorga> might save trouble to a fellow "ubuntero" with the same hardware at least ;)
<alex_mayorga> gdm or lightgdm?
#ubuntu+1 2011-07-07
<Daekdroom> alex_mayorga, lightdm is the new default
<Daekdroom> Altho it's not working very well for now.
<Daekdroom> It's not themed and I'm unable to log out and log back in.
<alex_mayorga> Daekdroom: out of familiarity I went with gdm, but thanks!
<Scribbled2x> wow hello - didn't know this channel existed
<Scribbled2x> so I am building a liveCD using oneiric - and I bet this probably isn't going to be a surprise but I am running in a few snags - mostly OHS (operator head spacing) - but I was hoping someone would have a sources.list so that apt-get can find packages from the universe / multiverse?
<Scribbled2x> Of course if I am completely out of line with such a question please feel free to let me know because it has been 10+ years since I done this before
 * Scribbled2x is thinkin maybe this was a bad question?
<Daekdroom> Scribbled2x, http://pastebin.com/xYn9sKL1 this?
<rww> Scribbled2x: whether you should wait longer before using oneiric fits here too, actually :) and the answer is yes, alpha-quality is alpha ;P
<Scribbled2x> rgr
<Scribbled2x> understood
<Scribbled2x> I havn't messed with Linux in a minute - but I cannot begin to say thanks for all of the effort people have put forth - because I did this in slackware when CDs were new and just like a Toyota - "Oh what a feeling"
<alex_mayorga> E: Problem executing scripts DPkg::Post-Invoke 'if [ -x /usr/bin/debsums ]; then /usr/bin/debsums --generate=nocheck -sp /var/cache/apt/archives; fi'
<alex_mayorga> ideas?
<Scribbled2x> Daekdroom - well I copied the pastebin and thanks - but I am curious if I have done something else wrong - the reason is that the packages listed in this URL: -- http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/allpackages?...
<Scribbled2x>  are coming back even with the new sources.list as not found.  I am concerned about messing around with it too much because I do not want it to end up like my last attempt where everything was oneiric except what I did after the initial build of the live CD when I copied the sources.list over from my natty install.  << Yes this was a mistake.  Do you have any suggestions?
<alex_mayorga> nevermind I just removed debsums for now
<rww> Scribbled2x: are you doing "sudo apt-get update" after changing sources.list?
<Scribbled2x> no - my mistake this is my first experience with apt-get I will try this and it probably (in retrospect) should work
<Scribbled2x> thank you - aside from making me feel really retarded - it worked - which in the end is what I wanted
<rww> don't feel bad, that ends up being the problem a *lot* :)
<rww> (hence me asking ;)
<Scribbled2x> kewl - thanks working like a champ - I am reading the documentation on this - with work and all time is limited, but I will stop bothering all of you soon.  Thanks again
<Scribbled2x> Hmm, is there an alternative for sendmail?
<Scribbled2x> I am almost ready to put this together - I am reading the Live CD Customization from Scratch guide and am attempting to do everything in oneiric.  Everything has gone really well once I updated the sources.list file and began installing the correct versions of software until I hit this snafu:   http://pastebin.com/Et0s8HA1 --- does anyone have any suggestions?
<Scribbled2x> As retarded as this may sound I actually got this to work, needed to mount some directories -- sorry to bother you and please disregard previous text
<Scribbled2x> ok - first - thanks to anyone who helped me get the live CD up and running  2nd: Thank You to everyone who works on this because compared to slackware +10 years ago this was too easy  3rd: If I had minor boot errors during the initial firing up of the ISO, is someone here interested in these?  would it be a waste of time to post these in pastebin?  or Image bin << whatever is used for that?
<Scribbled2x> -switch
<Scribbled2x> ack
<wzssyqa> how to rebuild a packages ? it failed to build before, and now I believe it can success
<wzssyqa> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ns3
<jtaylor> apt-get build-dep package; apt-get source --compile package
<jtaylor> or do you mean in the archive?
<wzssyqa> jtaylor: y
<jtaylor> why should it work now?
<wzssyqa> jtaylor: It may caused by the ubuntu delta of doxygen, now the delta is cancled
<jtaylor> ask in -motu for a rebuild
<BluesKaj> Hey all
* IdleOne changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: #ubuntu+1: discussion and support for Ubuntu Oneiric Ocelot | Release schedule: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule | Alpha 2 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/alpha-2/
<wd4lko> why doesnt auto login work ?
<charlie-tca> bug 806247
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 806247 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Oneiric) "oem-config/ubiquity fails to configure lightdm for auto-login" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806247
<wd4lko> can lightdm be removed ?
<charlie-tca> I haven't tried that, but I would think so. You should be able to install gdm and switch between them, too
<wd4lko> connection reset, did i miss the answer ?
<yofel> <charlie-tca> I haven't tried that, but I would think so. You should be able to install gdm and switch between them, too
<wd4lko> sorry to repeat, can lightdm be removed so auto login works ?
<yofel> wd4lko: probably? try to install gdm, should work
<wd4lko> yofel, that wont mess anything else up will it?
<yofel> shouldn't, although I never tried that
<charlie-tca> wd4lko: don't remove lightdm, just install gdm. It should allow you to switch between them
<wd4lko> i lost 3 test O.O's this week, trying to keep at least one working. haha
<charlie-tca> might be easier if wd4lko could stay connected
<charlie-tca> wd4lko: don't remove lightdm, just install gdm. It should allow you to switch between them
<wd4lko> ok, i'll give it a shot, thanks, i just looked in synaptic, thought gdm was installed by default but guess not, here goes !!!
<sebsebseb> Hi
<Pici> .topic
<Pici> oops
<vooze> Hey guys, trying to update on virtualbox: http://pastebin.com/Zva2vC7b - any ideas?
<Pici> vooze: Odd. It looks like those packages were published into universe when they were previously published into main.  I'm not sure why, but that could be part of the problem of why the permissions were changed on these.
<charlie-tca> vooze: mirror down temporary
<Pici> oh?
<charlie-tca> might be trying to update it while you are trying to update
<charlie-tca> if they just moved the packages, the mirror may not have the updates yet, too
<vooze> charlie-tca:  okay, how long does it usually take? ;)
<charlie-tca> depends on the mirror itself.
<IdleOne> 5 minutes to 3 days
<Pici> !mirrorstatus
<ubottu> A list of official repository mirrors and their statuses can be found at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<charlie-tca> most only update once or twice a day
<charlie-tca> Pici probably knows more than I do
<Pici> charlie-tca: Only in some cases ;)
<charlie-tca> My experience is that normally clears up in a day or so
<vooze> Cant i just switch to the "main" insted of DK?
<charlie-tca> yes, as a temp fix, that also works
<vooze> I
<vooze> I'll try that, thanks ;)
<vooze> that worked ;)
<charlie-tca> Then within a day or two, DK will have it too
<BUGabundo> evening
 * cwillu_at_work pokes at BUGabundo, for no particular reason
 * BUGabundo tickels
<cwillu_at_work> today I learned that ocz is not to be trusted.
<BUGabundo> cwillu_at_work: you on Plus, buddy?
<cwillu_at_work> nope
<BUGabundo> ahh that's not good
<cwillu_at_work> I haven't figured out if I've gotten an invite yet
<cwillu_at_work> I get lots of email from it though
<cwillu_at_work> (mostly from you :p)
<BUGabundo> I could say the same about ubuntu , but then I would be told to read /topic
<yofel> can someone please put a warning in the topic for kubuntu? The KDE 4.7 packages will drop into the archive over the next few days - see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2011-July/005309.html
<yofel> since there's some package shifting involved the deps are going to be broken for a while
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: discussion and support for Ubuntu Oneiric Ocelot | Release schedule: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule | Alpha 2 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/alpha-2/ | The KDE 4.7 packages will drop into the archive over the next few days - see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2011-July/005309.html
<tsimpson> yofel: ^ done
<yofel> thanks!
<BUGabundo> friends
<BUGabundo> I keep running OOM
<BUGabundo> need urgent advice on how to quickly make a swap on file
<BUGabundo> and pray it works in 11.10
<yofel> as long as you're not on btrfs swapfiles should work
<yofel> dd if=/dev/zero of=/tmp/x bs=1048576 count=1024
<yofel> will give you a 1GB file, run mkswap on it and swapon it
<yofel> rename /tmp/x in whatever you want
<BUGabundo> yofel: on ext4 since my last install
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> hammering the disk now
<BUGabundo> this is driving me crazy... can't see anything that would be the root cause
<BUGabundo> I just see apps dying for lack of ram
<BUGabundo> chromium seems to be using WAY too much, but still 4GBs should suffice to run this minimaly
<BUGabundo> mkswap: warning: truncating swap area to 2097144 KiB
<BUGabundo> on a 4GBs file
<BUGabundo> that's not expected :(
<yofel> got that too, now running with 2 2GB files here, no idea where that comes from
<BUGabundo> maybe a default
<BUGabundo> maybe we need to pass a paramether to increase it ?
<yofel> seem to have something todo with the kernel PAGE size, didn't dig around more
<BUGabundo> well, system seems to be WAY more responsible now
<BUGabundo> so I would say something is forcing the system to swap, but since I have now swap, it kills my system :(
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo, what is getting killed by oom?
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo, also, might make sense to look at the output of slabtop
<cwillu_at_work> (should be installed by default)
<cwillu_at_work> or even just top, sorted by resident
<cwillu_at_work> (slabtop shows kernel allocations, which top won't show)
<BUGabundo> now looking at it
<BUGabundo> didn't even knew it
<BUGabundo> I always just run sudo atop 2
<BUGabundo>  32775  32757  99%    0.17K   1425       23      5700K vm_area_struct
<BUGabundo>  Active / Total Size (% used)       : 42852.25K / 46158.41K (92.8%)
<BUGabundo> see why my system is down?
<cwillu_at_work> that's 5mb, probably not the problem
<BUGabundo> $ dmesg  | pastebinit
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/639783/
<cwillu_at_work> yeah, chromium is doing something stupid
<BUGabundo> [ 6157.077579] Pid: 5079, comm: chromium-browse Tainted: P            3.0-3-generic #4-Ubuntu
<cwillu_at_work> approximately how many tabs are you keeping open?
<penguin42> admit it - you've got the entire internet loaded in chrome haven't you?
<BUGabundo> 2 windows, 5 tabs total
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo, that doesn't sound likely, given that you have a couple dozen chromium processes :p
<BUGabundo> two gmail, seesmic, google plus, etc
<BUGabundo> cwillu_at_work: chromium *always* does that
<rww> probably five thousand extensions
<BUGabundo> I can start fresh and show you how many times it forks just from that
<cwillu_at_work> that said, running without swap isn't terribly useful if you can avoid it
<BUGabundo> rww: close
<BUGabundo> Extensions (27)
<cwillu_at_work> also, which rc of 3.0 is that?
<cwillu_at_work> if it's not rc5 or 6, you should upgrade and reproduce
<BUGabundo> cwillu_at_work: recovery
<BUGabundo> can't do a regular boot
<cwillu_at_work> that's... not what I asked :p
<BUGabundo> it used to jam after rcs
<BUGabundo> now it's a bit better, boots, but no X
<cwillu_at_work> 3.0-3-generic #4 is based on which rc?
<cwillu_at_work> rc3?
<BUGabundo> Linux BluBUG 3.0-3-generic #4-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 1 08:21:12 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
 * cwillu_at_work sighs
<cwillu_at_work> same question :p
<yofel> rc5 I think
<cwillu_at_work> yofel, I know that's the current, but I'm not convinced that's what he's running, unless you know otherwise
<BUGabundo> linux:  Installed: 3.0.0.3.4
<BUGabundo> I booted what ever most recent kernel this thing installed
<yofel> 3.0-3 was rebased to rc5, if that's what he's running
 * cwillu_at_work shakes his fist at not including that in the version number :p
<BUGabundo> I don't know more :(
<cwillu_at_work> now, why aren't you allocating swap space when you install? :p
<BUGabundo> cwillu_at_work: SSD
<cwillu_at_work> I use swap on ssd
<cwillu_at_work> <3
 * yofel too
<cwillu_at_work> it's not going to kill anything, on any remotely half-decent ssd
<yofel> I stopped worrying about the writes after it took me a year to use up 10% of my EeePCs SSD
<BUGabundo> cwillu_at_work: mine is a 1st gen
<yofel> and that's a 60GB one
<Daekdroom> With 4Gigs RAM, I almost never use my SWAP
<BUGabundo> ill add this swapfile to fstab
<BUGabundo> and pray it boots
<BUGabundo> Daekdroom: tell that to THIS sucker
<BUGabundo> Swap:      2097140     270836    1826304
<BUGabundo> been having OOM for a week now
<h00k> s/natty/oneric/ and then apt-get dist-upgrade, is that the recommended way et?
<h00k> *yet? It's been a while
<h00k> I'd like to play with mesa 7.11 on my sandy bridge
<BUGabundo> h00k: if you are brave
<h00k> BUGabundo: course.
<Daekdroom> do-release-upgrade -d or update-manager -d should do
<BUGabundo> half of my packages are in depency hell
<rww> h00k: "sudo do-release-upgrade -d". if that doesn't work then what you said.
<h00k> oh, do-release-upgrade -d I forget about that one!
<rww> the recommended way is to run far far away from oneiric, but yeah
<h00k> of course.
<Daekdroom> h00k, you could try the xorg-edgers PPA
<Daekdroom> (before going oneiric, that is)
<BUGabundo>   gnome-panel: Breaks: libpanel-applet-3-0 but 1:2.32.1-0ubuntu6.5 is installed.
<BUGabundo>                Breaks: libpanel-applet2-0 but 1:2.32.1-0ubuntu6.5 is installed.
<BUGabundo> stupid gnome 3
<rww> stupid gnome 2.32 :3
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo, I've retreated to xfce
<BUGabundo> I might even go to another distro
<rww> Debian's in the middle of transitioning too. I'm on openbox for the time being :)
<cwillu_at_work> I may have to switch to kde, but it offends me so
<rww> (on wheezy)
<BUGabundo> if I can't run it on 4GBs of RAM without swap
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo, ram has little to do with it
<rww> cwillu_at_work: see /topic if you go for KDE ;)
<BUGabundo> ahaahahaha
<h00k> Daekdroom: I could, yeah
<h00k> too late already started.
<rww> not too late until it starts installing packages :P
<cwillu_at_work> honestly, I haven't even upgraded mostly of my machines to 11.04 yet
<penguin42> cwillu_at_work: Tsk slacker!
<cwillu_at_work> penguin42, I need to figure out how to maintain a decent work environment first
<cwillu_at_work> enough things broke in legacy gnome that it's unusable for me
<penguin42> cwillu_at_work: Yeh I understand - my main work machine is Lucid
<h00k> rww: well, it is downloading them, anyway.
<h00k> I want to be on oneric :)
<penguin42> cwillu_at_work: Legacy mostly seems to work - one of my dads machines has a problem with a disappearing mouse pointer
<cwillu_at_work> penguin42, legacy "works" if you don't look very deep
<cwillu_at_work> there's lots and lots of minor regressions
<penguin42> nod
<cwillu_at_work> don't get me wrong, I love unity on my laptop
<cwillu_at_work> it's just not a practical workflow on a dual-monitor desktop
<penguin42> cwillu_at_work: Yeh - the world is not just netbooks and tablets
<BUGabundo> I can't stand it
<BUGabundo> nor gnome 3
<cwillu_at_work> granted that the netbook edition probably wouldn't have gotten sufficient attention otherwise, but I'm still disappointed about how it turned out
<BUGabundo> back to classic
<cwillu_at_work> yeah, gnome3 is a trainwreck
<BUGabundo> I miss my bottom bar
<BUGabundo> and the stupid notification bar
<BUGabundo> over everything
<BUGabundo> specially pidgin input box and the notificaion icons
<BUGabundo> FAIL
<ior3k> BUGabundo: have you tried unity 2d? I hate the gnome 3 panel, but I found that the unity 2d panel gives me pretty much what I was looking for
<BUGabundo> that... that side panel....
<ior3k> err, except there's no bottom bar
<BUGabundo> it just doesn't work with me
<ior3k> I just set it to autohide
<ior3k> doesn't bother me much
<BUGabundo> I need permantent access to open apps and desktops
<BUGabundo> and in gnome 3, it groups apps
<BUGabundo> who was the genious that tough it would be a good idea to only see ONE browser windows, while doing alt tab? and it requires MOUSE to change that
<BUGabundo> FAIL
<ior3k> BUGabundo: I know this doesn't solve your problem, but have you tried kupfer? It allows you to select windows by name, as well as desktops, etc
<ior3k> just saying this because I guess gnome 2 isn't coming back :)
<ior3k> that panel was nearly flawless for me
<ior3k> *sigh*
<cwillu_at_work> ior3k, oh, it had its share of flaws :p
 * cwillu_at_work carries a couple patches that upstream never took
<ior3k> cwillu_at_work: not for me, it really did everything I needed
<cwillu_at_work> I just wish people weren't so keen on maintaining the same project names when redoing everything
<cwillu_at_work> it makes it much harder than necessary to keep the old stuff around and working
<ior3k> cwillu_at_work: agreed
<cwillu_at_work> python has done a good job of this sort of thing
<cwillu_at_work> re: maintaining the marketing benefits of the name, without gratuitously breaking things
<ior3k> I guess they could just have called it gnome3-panel :)
<cwillu_at_work> it's a shame arch screwed that up
 * cwillu_at_work envisions a distro with gnome3, python3, linux3 :p
<yofel> too many 3's, good that KDE3 is gone :P
<penguin42> cwillu_at_work: Don't forget Linux 3
<cwillu_at_work> penguin42, um
<yofel> penguin42: ?
<penguin42> oh yeh - you didn't!
<cwillu_at_work> penguin42, I mean, wow.
 * cwillu_at_work huggles penguin42
<yofel> everyone is in  a version bump frenzy
 * micahg wonders if we'll get an eglibc 3
<cwillu_at_work> oooo!  grub3!
<penguin42> 4 is what you've really got to be careful of; v 4 of things never work
<yofel> nah, only v4.0 things never work
<cwillu_at_work> kde4, wordperfect 4, star wars 4
<Daekdroom> Speaking of which, I hate the new linux and the new firefox development cycles.
<Daekdroom> Too much version bumping D:
<cwillu_at_work> Daekdroom, linux doesn't have a new development cycle
<yofel> well, linux doesn't really have a new devel cycle
<cwillu_at_work> hasn't in years.
<Daekdroom> Let me rephrase.
<yofel> linus is just unable to count
<Daekdroom> The new version scheming :P
<h00k> bug 807203
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 807203 in zeitgeist (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone-syncdaemon crashed with AttributeError in __getattr__(): 'Symbol' object has no attribute 'PAGINATED_TEXT_DOCUMENT'" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807203
<Daekdroom> It puzzles me that they didn't change the default GNOME icon theme.
<Daekdroom> It looks so old.
<yofel> use the new oxygen folder icons, they look gnome-ish :P
<h00k> I now have 8 report-bug tabs open
<h00k>  I don't see "Appearance", is this on purpose?
<h00k> Like, to change my theme, for instance?
<Daekdroom> h00k, gnome-appearance-properties isn't included in GNOME 3 anymore, and therefore, on Ubuntu
<Daekdroom> It's replaced by gnome-tweak-tool, which depends on Gnome-shell.. so..
<h00k> Daekdroom: gotcha.
<h00k> Yeah, my Sandy Bridge looks oogly
<h00k> maybe I should reset all my gnome settings
<h00k> my unity lenses :(
<h00k> oh hey, I thnk dbus is broken here
<h00k> okay, purged ubuntuone-client entirely.
<h00k> fixed a lot of things
#ubuntu+1 2011-07-08
<BUGabundo> eheh
<h00k> 2
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo, has lagged out.
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> I noticed
<BUGabundo> bad ADSL bad
<cwillu_at_work> hey, my home internet came back!
<cwillu_at_work> \o/
<BUGabundo> aah
 * cwillu_at_work disconnects :p
 * BUGabundo slaps cwillu_at_work with a webcam
<cwillu_at_work> :p
<h00k> So, I have Sandy Bridge graphics, which mesa package do I need to take advanage of them?
<Daekdroom> Hm.. I didn't even know Mesa 7.11 had Sandy Bridge 3D accel.
<penguin42> hmm that's not good - I just upgraded my oneiric vm to latest and mouse/keyboard have stopped working
<h00k> penguin42: are you using lightdm?
<penguin42> h00k: Yes
<h00k> penguin42: I found on my actual oneric install, I had to reseat my mouse/keyboard receiver
<penguin42>  'receiver' ?
<h00k> penguin42: it's a small USB plug (wireless mouse/keyboard)
<penguin42> oh I see
<h00k> Daekdroom: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_sandy_breaks&num=1
<penguin42> h00k: I don't have a way to do that in the VM
<h00k> penguin42: can you detach and reattach on the bottom? somehow?
<h00k> penguin42: on...whatever vm platform you're using?
<Daekdroom> h00k, it should work by default.
<Daekdroom> what does glxinfo | grep return?
<Daekdroom> (you probably have to install mesa-utils)
<Daekdroom> * glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<penguin42> h00k: KVM - doesn't look like it
<h00k> Daekdroom: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/639826/
<h00k> Daekdroom: mesa-utils is installed
<Daekdroom> h00k, try installing libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental
<h00k> :D
<Daekdroom> If it's not there, I don't think it's mesa's fault.
<h00k> brb restarting
<penguin42> hmm just X - there was someone on here the other day who had keyboard/mouse issues
 * penguin42 slaps lp with a large herring
<hggdh> anyone experiencing ubuntuone-sync-daemon looping (seemingly crashes/ends & restart, to crash/end again, etc)?
<penguin42> hggdh: No, but I get that with ubuntu-panel-services
<hggdh> penguin42: hell. Eating up 1 1/2 cores...
<hggdh> penguin42: for the record, this is bug 807203 -- a bad one
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 807203 in zeitgeist (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone-syncdaemon crashed with AttributeError in __getattr__(): 'Symbol' object has no attribute 'PAGINATED_TEXT_DOCUMENT'" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807203
<h00k> Daekdroom: yeah, it didn't help, removed it.
<Daekdroom> h00k, ouch
<hggdh> yeah. removed zeitgeist, logged out/in, and ubuntuone is now kosher
<hggdh> <sigh/> no, still looping
<Scribbled2x> to make a long story short - upstart basically takes the first argument as the process which it is looking to start up and based upon the daemons configuration starts that daemon?  Is that correct and is the goal to get all of Ubuntu running on upstart rather than individual scripts for each daemon?  Or am I way way off base here?
<sebsebseb>  
<asria> hello, i just checked for updates using synaptic on oneiric ocelot and i had older gcc versions installed. now this gcc 4.6 update that got in today wants to remove all older gcc versions. is this intended?
<rww> yes
<asria> why would it need to do that? i still need those lder versions to compile sources that have issues with gcc 4.6. well, i know, oneiric is alpha2 and you shouldnt rely on it. but its pretty inconvenient
<cwillu_at_work> asria, I think you answered your own question :p
<asria> i wanted a better answer than mine. one i like more ^_~
<cwillu_at_work> check what the dependency looks like;  you might be able to reinstall them after
<snadge> the updates to xorg that i just installed.. are they significant enough to break an xbmc compile?
<asria> mhm, that was what i was wondering. there doesnt seem to be a dependency conflict. it just cicks the older versions because it can, it seems. good to know that reinstalling might be possible. or force installing and messing things up, heh... but i wouldnt want to do that
<snadge> its a bit crashy now.. so im rebuilding it.. i also had to rebuild fglrx drivers
<snadge> against updated xorg libraries.. or it wouldnt start
<micahg> rww: do you have a reference?
 * micahg was wondering about the gcc thing as well
<rww> micahg: I'm assuming it's intended behavior since autoremoval of old versions of gcc has been happening for me on Ubuntu and Debian for years.
<micahg> right, but that's usually because they drop to universe or leave the archive, not because something replaces then in this manner AFAIK
<rww> my package manager autoremoves packages that aren't manually installed or a depend/recommend of something manually installed. I guess things are set up differently these days though, so never mind me :|
<cwillu_at_work> if you didn't explicitly install them (because you just installed build-essential), then they'll get removed when build-essential depends on the newer version
<asria> reinstalling gcc 4.4 wants to remove all kinds of stuff. oh yay :/
<snadge> good to know.. are the xorg changes just merged from debian upstream?
<snadge> curious to know why those upgrades caused breakage for a few things
<dupondje> Something badly broken atm ? :)
<snadge> no more than usual :p
<dupondje> no bit more then usual :p
<dupondje> gnome3 doesn't start anymore :s
<snadge> a few of my movies are causing xbmc nightly to segfault.. i dunno where to post
<snadge> xbmc.. splitted desktop systems (for libva for xvba) amd radeon hw video decode support
<snadge> or launchpad :p
<dupondje> guess xmbc bugtracker ? :D
<snadge> yeah but i know for certain that it must be driver related
<snadge> the xbmc nightly works on my desktop system, natty.. radeon 4770, different chipset
<snadge> i strongly suspect the xvba/splitted desktop systems driver to be the culprit which sadly has little to do with ubuntu or xbmc
<snadge> other than that happens to be what im trying to use it with
<h00k> Holy smokes. Ran glxgears on my Sandy Bridge after upgrading to Oneric today: 5636 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1127.193 FPS
<kim0|oneiric> I just had a failed upgrade experience, what's the important log files
<BigWhale> Is adding new accounts in Evolution currently broken or is this only my problem?
<cousin_mario> hello
<cousin_mario> is it planned to allow moving the panel and the dock in the upcoming release of unity?
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hi pen
<cousin_mario> Is it planned to allow moving the panel and the dock in the upcoming release of unity?
<penguin42> hmm I don't seem to have any theming today
 * penguin42 suddenly realises he doesn't actually mind the plain old Gnome theme
<BigWhale> I'm having trouble running Bibble5 on Oneiric. I have amd64 version and x86_64 oneiric... it used to work with natty, now it is complaining about not finding libGL.1, when I modified the LD path it puked with./bibble5: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<BigWhale> ok apparently bibble5 was linked against 32bit libGL
<cousin_mario> Is it planned to allow moving the panel and the dock in the upcoming release of unity?
<yofel> BigWhale: mesa now uses multiarch, so you'll need the /usr/lib/i686-linux-gnu/libGL or something like that
<BigWhale> yofel, yeah, I figured it out. When I forced the use of 64bit libs I got the above error. Now I used 32bit libs and it works.
<BigWhale> I'm already filing a bug report with the author. :)
<zniavre> goos afternoon
<zniavre> good*
<zniavre> i loose keyboard shorcut as volume up/dwn and play/stop buttons
<zniavre> like everyone i suppose?
<penguin42> mine is much more broken than that :-)
<ikonia> whoa, I missed the memo that synaptic was being dropped
<yofel> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libkexiv2-10_4%3a4.6.90-0ubuntu1~ppa2_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<yofel>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/apps/libkexiv2/data/topicset.iptc-subjectcode.xml', which is also in package kdegraphics-libs-data 4:4.6.3-1ubuntu1
<yofel> bah, wrong #
<yofel> sry
<Daekdroom> Oooh. So many updates!
<dzone_> Hi all how to burn lubuntu or ubuntu oneiric on my usb flash drive I tried with LinuxLive USB creator but it can't do it
<penguin42> dzone_: I generally recommend unetbootin
<BluesKaj> uhoh , kate now crashing...never seen that before
<dzone_> I'll try it
<dzone_> penguin42, thanks
<penguin42> np
<yofel> BluesKaj: if you upgraded a part of kate might have gone with kdelibs ^^
<Daekdroom> Interesting.
<Daekdroom> Starting Gwibber through the message-menu makes it not use appmenu.l
<BluesKaj> yofel, yup. looks that way..did a dmesg ... maybe a dist-ugrade will help
<Daekdroom> It looks like I'll have to file a bug report.
<Daekdroom> What to report it against?
<Daekdroom> indicator-messages-service, gwibber or appmenu?
<yofel> BluesKaj: we've got a ton of stuff stuck in SOURCE NEW, should be resolved in a day or 2
<BluesKaj> ok, yofel , np i'll use nano
<cousin_mario> Is it planned to allow moving the panel and the dock in the upcoming release of unity?
<Daekdroom> cousin_mario, as far as I know, no.
<genii-around> Will muon be the default package manager by 12.04 ?
<cousin_mario> Daekdroom: I see.
<cousin_mario> thanks
<cousin_mario> bbl
<genii-around> ( for Kubuntu )
<yofel> genii-around: should already be for 11.10
<yofel> IIRC
<genii-around> yofel: Ah, interesting, I see now that Adept was removed and in fact Muon IS the default. Thanks
<Daviey> Does oneiric seem really unstable today?
<BluesKaj> if you run kde it is
<penguin42> gnome is pretty broken for me
<BluesKaj> kate text editor is broken here
<Daekdroom> My unity and indicator updates are being held back too.
<h00k> Daekdroom: glxgears runs super-quick, but video playback is crap on my Sandy Bridge :)
<Daekdroom> glxgears is no benchmark, to be honest.
<Daekdroom> What was the problem anyway?
<Daekdroom> Or are you still running on software rendering?
<h00k> probably that
<h00k> but I don't know
<penguin42> glxgears is one of those things that if it's awfully slow then somethings probably very broken, but if it's fast - well....
<Daekdroom> I think software rendering now runs on top of llvmpipe, which is not very slow.
<h00k> My wallpaper (default, purple) looks super-bad, like the spectum isn't entrirely visible
<h00k> I can see like...color lines, if that makes sense
<Daekdroom> Really? It's like the only one default wallpaper that seems to have some quality for me.
<h00k> Yeah, looks pretty bad :( And video playback is terrible. Hoping updates will clear it, anyway
<Pici> How is lightdm looking in Oneiric?
<h00k> Pici: I have to reseat my USB adapter for my mouse and keyboard in order to use them, but other than that, it gets me logged in
<h00k> Pici: it appears terrible yet, but it isn't themed/done
<h00k> bug 807291
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 807291 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Mouse and keyboard unresponsive until re-plugged in" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807291
<Pici> h00k: ah.
<Pici> I was testing it in Natty using the lightdm PPA yesterday, just was curious if there was anything better about it in O.
 * penguin42 is caught in a bit of a quandry - do I update this machine and hope it gets rid of my unity problem at the risk of it picking up the udev problem I'm seeing in my vm (probably the same as h00k's)
<h00k> :)
<genii-around> Choices, choices
<Klau3> Hi, I can install updates in Oneiric alpha 2 (Unity2D) without entering a password at all – is this a bug or feature? Video: http://ubuntuone.com/p/13JD/
<micahg> Klau3: feature: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/policykit-desktop-privileges/0.6
<sebsebseb> Klau3: Nice video and nice background :D
<Klau3> ok, thanks
<Klau3> background is from here http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/
<sebsebseb> Klau3: ok :)
<Klau3> from time to time they have really nice picture series
<BluesKaj> yofel, I have 6 or 7 packages being kept back in kde , is it safe to try to install them individually with apt ?
<yofel> hard to say, there will be many depency issues since all kdebase* packages got renamed
<BluesKaj> ok, we'll wait , most of the installed versions are still working
<Andre_Gondim> oneiric will be release with gnome 3.0 or 3.2?
<Daekdroom> Andre_Gondim, 3.2 it seems
<Daekdroom> Some apps are already 3.2, some are not
<Andre_Gondim> thanks
<BUGabundo> guud evening
<afv> hi (using oneiric), i guess each time i hold the shift key for some seconds the "slow keys" become activated, even if the "turn on accessibility features from the keyboard" is disabled at "universal access"! i already checked at gconf-editor (/desktop/gnome/accessibility/keyboard) and all the options are disabled.. how is this possible? and how can i return to the normal state without having to log out and log in again (if it's really the "slow
<afv> keys" problem)? (it took me 8 minutes to write this. yay..)
<penguin42> ouch
<afv> is it just me?
<Daekdroom> Oh no, update-manager is crashing.
<yofel> Daekdroom: could be lp 807715
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 807715 in update-manager (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Missing dependency on gir1.2-gconf-2.0" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807715
<Daekdroom> I'll check.
<Daekdroom> It looks similar, but not exactly the same.
#ubuntu+1 2011-07-09
<penguin42> weird; 'debsums: invalid package name 'binutils' '
<Scribbled2x> qin - sorry about that - didn't think that error was version specific
<Scribbled2x> Hi - know you all are busy -  http://pastebin.com/tGHKkiNV  < what all does that mean  -- wow they were just coming out with Locale when I stopped using Linux the first time
<Scribbled2x> I have since run a couple of different commands trying to reconfigure the locale for en_US:en but they are producing exactly the same results
<trijntje_oneiric> Hi all, I just installed alpha2 but I can't upgrade because that would remove ubuntu-desktop, which is on some kind of blacklist. Does anyone know how I can upgrade?
<tsimpson> it's probably just broken while new packages come in and others are updated, welcome to alpha software
<alex_mayorga> any use to file another "metacity crashed with SIGABRT in raise()"?
 * penguin42 decides to attack unity-panel-service with gdb
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<penguin42> don't suppose you happen to know glib stuff do you BK?
<BluesKaj> glibs ? only that they're the gtk /gnome libraries
<penguin42> nod, I'm trying to fix in indicator-datetime that's annoying me
<BluesKaj> and if you certain glibs missing then there's trouble
<BluesKaj> have
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Do you have a file called /etc/timezone ?
<BluesKaj> yeah , it has the proper setting ,America/Torornto
<penguin42> I don't seem to have one - is your box an upgrade or a fresh install?
<BluesKaj> penguin42, hang I think I have a command for setting that
<BluesKaj> penguin42, sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<penguin42> will look at that in a minute; first I want to see if I can get indicator-datetime to crash less when it's missing
<BluesKaj> mine's an upgrade btw
 * penguin42 wonders why I don't have one
<penguin42> right, with that fixed I have a working Unity again
<BluesKaj> using nano is a pita , even notepad doesn't work
<penguin42> ?
<BluesKaj> kateis broken i kde
<BluesKaj> in
<penguin42> ah
<BluesKaj> so's this damn KB
 * penguin42 hands BluesKaj vi
<BluesKaj> don't need vi , either , both cli apps
<astraljava> BluesKaj: I don't understand how nano can be a PITA. It's the world's most intuitive editor. Very limited functionality, yes, but still.
<astraljava> BluesKaj: Ahhh... so you're not a fan of CLI? That explains it.
<BluesKaj> oh I am ,but I prefer kate for some functions like accessing text
 * yofel checks what kate is stuck on
<yofel> bah, symbols file inconsistency
<BluesKaj> well yofel, thanks for small mercies, cuz my other box lacks dolphin access
<BluesKaj> I read the motd , but toolate :(
<yofel> heh
<balachmar> Hi, I just wanted to test drive ubuntu+1 using virtual box, but I cannot get through the installer. It won't let me type anything into the text boxes...
<apshack> hi every one ok,ok,i need a software for total security anonimizer under ubuntu .any ideas?
<apshack> cypher ,tunneling etc..
<balachmar> apshack: I think you should ask that in #ubuntu
<apshack> yes
<balachmar> This channel is for the development version of ubuntu
<apshack> why?
<balachmar> that is what the +1 in this channel name means
<oCean> apshack: you are using 11.10 right
<apshack> yes i am work with it
<Kurdistan> Hey guys and girls how is 11.10 going?
<balachmar> ooh, then never mind :)
<Kurdistan> the most important how is unity doing?
<Kurdistan> stil memory and cpu hungry?
<balachmar> however, I think if it isn't specific for the development version, then maybe you can get better results in #ubuntu
<apshack> unity have problems with gnome integration
<Kurdistan> it is not much time left also to lts. so I hope we can get rock solid distro.
<Kurdistan> like lucid was and are.
<Kurdistan> boot time must reduce
<apshack> lucid is primitive
<balachmar> Kudistan: Lucid was an LTS.
<Kurdistan> yes so will 12.04
<balachmar> that is a little less than a year from now.
<balachmar> Much can happen in 6 months
<Kurdistan> balachmar, I hope for the better.
<Kurdistan> natty have got a lot of hate reviews.
<balachmar> yeah I know, but I must admit I kinda like unity already
<balachmar> people will hate gnome for switching to 3 as well I guess
<Kurdistan> balachmar, true, there will always be haters.
<apshack> the best OS is Ubuntu server is most potent
<balachmar> And from what I have read, Unity currently is better than Gnome3. However, who knows what will happen in the future
<balachmar> However, does anybody here know why I cannot type in my virtual box installation? (I can't install because I cannot create a user) I am using test drive by the way
<Daekdroom> The reviews I read about Unity were mostly "can improve a lot"
<balachmar> I want to help out squashing bite size bugs, but first need to get something as a development environment.
<penguin42> balachmar: There are a few bugs of keyboard/mouse not working
<apshack> the future is faster boot,solid OS,and super segurity
<penguin42> balachmar: It doesn't work in X for me in my KVM setup - it works ok in console
<balachmar> penguin42: any work arounds? or links to bug reports?
<balachmar> That is annoying, I wasn't really planning on going dual boot...
<penguin42> balachmar: Mine is bug 807306 and there is also bug 807291 that may or may not be related
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 807306 in xorg (Ubuntu) "[oneiric] Keyboard & mouse not working in X" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807306
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 807291 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Mouse and keyboard unresponsive until re-plugged in" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807291
<penguin42> no known workarounds yet
 * penguin42 must try some more of the suggestions later
<balachmar> penguin42 thanks
<gintonic> Is it still an option to switch to "Ubuntu classic" in Oneiric?
<elros> gintonic: gnome 2 is phasing out in oneiric
<elros> a close alternative to gnome 2 in oneiric is xfce
<gintonic> Thanks
 * penguin42 wonders what the xfce guys will do - I think it uses a lot of the gnome libraries
 * yofel would think charlie-tca knows more
<elros> yup, they have evince / file-roller among others as apps
<yofel> but you're right...
<elros> an easy way to install it is xubuntu-desktop w/ or w/o recommends
<elros> and more support is found at #xubuntu
<Daekdroom> Classic Gnome is still available in the repos
<Daekdroom> But Gnome Panel is no longer customizable.
<Daekdroom> It tries to mimic GNOME Shell.
<robin0800> Daekdroom, that is presumably because it gnome 3 and not 2x
<bjsnider> but no one has to use gnome classic anymore. they can use gnome 3 now
<bjsnider> so there's no problem
<Daekdroom> There are people that like neither Gnome Shell or Unity.
<penguin42> me
 * penguin42 actually likes gnome3 less than unity
<bjsnider> i don't see that "like" has anything to do with it
<bjsnider> gnome 3 is dead
<yofel> ^^
<bjsnider> gnome 2 is dead i mean
<bjsnider> you must choose between available products, not fictional ones
<penguin42> bjsnider: Hence I switched to KDE4 on my main machine
<bjsnider> well, that's at least a product that exists, not a piece of fiction
<bjsnider> it's not a good product, but it does exist
<elros> kde 3.5 was a good product, and now it's dead
<elros> if you want something similar, check gnome 2.32 or xfce, or migrate to kde 4 with all its changes
<alex_mayorga> "You have some obsolete package versions installed. Please upgrade the following packages and check if the problem still occurs:
<alex_mayorga> unity-services"
<alex_mayorga> how?
<yofel> apt-get ?
<yofel> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
#ubuntu+1 2011-07-10
<orethrius> Just wondering if anyone knows whether BCM4329 is currently broken.
<orethrius> Or if I'm just overlooking something fairly obvious on the b43 front.
<nperry> In gnome-shell how come the deafult theme isn't working, showing some horrible orange bar
<robin0800> nperry, did you install gnome shell?
<nperry> Yeah
<nperry> I'm in it now
<robin0800> nperry, well it works for me after I installed though its unusable as it crashes all the time
<nperry> Seems ok so far
<nperry> There isn't a serpate package that contains it
<robin0800> nperry, any way both unity and unity 2d work
<robin0800> nperry, there is a package its in the software centre only for ubuntu 11.10 alpha2
<nperry> WHats it called?
<robin0800> nperry, suprisingly gnome shell
<nperry> I was talking about the theme...
<robin0800> nperry, ubuntu 11.10 alpha2 dosn't work with any theme at the moment
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<penguin42> hey
<BluesKaj> had to reinstall ..X was so broken , non of the regular fixes worked
<penguin42> what happened?
<BluesKaj> 11.04 now , and I think I'll wait til the kde 4.7 packages are done before I upgrade again
<BluesKaj> I ssh into my other box to update/upgrade it, but I haven't checked it
<BluesKaj> dunno if  X is broken there too
<penguin42> how's it broken?
<robin0800> BluesKaj, hi very quiet today!
<BluesKaj> unresponsive prompt
<BluesKaj> hi robin0800
<BluesKaj> penguin42, looks like a tty with a prompt , but KB can't communicate ...tried recovery kernel , nomodeset etc ..nothing but that prompt
<BluesKaj> no biggie , Ijust reinstalled 11.04 to /
<smallfoot-> cant login ubuntu, gnome, ubuntu2d
<smallfoot-> it says not found
<smallfoot-> failed to load session "ubuntu-2d"
<smallfoot-> oneiric sucks!
<BluesKaj> yofel, have the KDE RC 4,7 packages all been loaded into the repos yet or are you guys still working on them?
<yofel> BluesKaj: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging - green: uploaded, orange: stuck in source new queue, red: needs fixing, white: not uploaded yet
<BluesKaj> ok yofel thanks
<IdleOne> yay kubuntu has my printer working :)
<BluesKaj> I've been blaming the HPLIP driver but i think the printer has a faulty page loader ...just stops and errors out everytime
<IdleOne> I got a Brother mfc240c, brother has linux drivers but they are a pain to install and don't always work. brother-lpr-drivers-bh7 get my printer working but not the scanner.
<IdleOne> 1 out of 2 isn't bad.
<BluesKaj> heh lexmark has the the worst support (wife's printer) ...no linux drivers
<IdleOne> I thought canon was the worst
<IdleOne> how would I restart the printer service? I found a possible "fix" to get the scanner working but simple-scan is not seeing it, yet.
<airon90> Hi you all! I have a problem, because if I update my pc, new versions of indicators and unity conflict. Should I delete all indicators in order to update Unity or should I report it as a bug?
<Ampelbein> airon90: indicators are ported to gtk3, it should be safe to remvoe the gtk2 versions.
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, I had a canon printer yrs ago that worked better on debian than on windows :)
<IdleOne> hmm well that didn't work
<airon90> Ampelbein: http://airon90.titanpad.com/2 What should I do right now?
<Ampelbein> airon90: use safe-upgrade.
<trism> unity-2d still needs the gtk2 indicators and it hasn't been updated to libindicator6 (it still deps on the confusingly named libindicator3)
<airon90> Ampelbein: thank you! Should I report it as a bug, it is an already known problem or it is not a problem and it will be solved normally?
<airon90> And another question: how could I set automatic login? I cannot find this option and I don't know why I cannot automatically login :S
<trism> airon90: you can configure it in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf, setting: default-user=username
<airon90> trism: So, there isn't any graphical option. Should it be implemented, don't you?
<trism> airon90: I don't know if options have been integrated into any guis for it yet, sorry
<IdleOne> OMG I got the scanner working! \o/
<IdleOne> 4 years I been trying to get this stupid thing going lol
<IdleOne> persistence does pay
<penguin42> haha - what type is it/what fixed it?
<IdleOne> penguin42: brother mfc 240c
<IdleOne> always been able to get the printer to work but the scanner was a major hassle.
<IdleOne> it now works!
<IdleOne> what to scan, what to scan!
<IdleOne> I have nothing that needs scanning
<penguin42> IdleOne: Was that one of the ones where it didn't print from OpenOffice on Tuesday?
<IdleOne> no that wasn't me
<penguin42> so what fixed the scanning?
<IdleOne> installing the proper driver to begin with and editing /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules
<IdleOne> the part I was always missing was editing /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules and adding the proper rule.
<IdleOne> notes duly taken and saved for future :)
<Daekdroom> Is it normal to have 4 gwibber-service processes?
<trijntje_oneiric> Hi all. I just installed alpha2 but I cant update because the upgrade wants to remove ubuntu-desktop. Any ideas how to work around this?
<Daekdroom> trijntje_oneiric, wait.
<Daekdroom> Just wait that the dependency issues will eventually be sorted out
<Daekdroom> I have about 20 held packages for 3 or 4 days.
<trijntje_oneiric> Daekdroom, in my case its all packages, because update-manager freezes/crashes when it encounters this problem
<trijntje_oneiric> should I try apt-get to upgrade or will that mess up dependencies even more?
<Daekdroom> apt-get upgrade is safe.
<Daekdroom> apt-get dist-upgrade would mess up with it, tho.
<trijntje_oneiric> ok, thanks. I always thought that apt-get was just the cli way of running update-manager, but then I found out it doesnt handle dependencies very well
<robin0800> trijntje_oneiric, you can use sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<trijntje_oneiric> robin0800, ill try that after I install aptitude, thanks
#ubuntu+1 2012-07-02
<Daekdroom> I hope this upgrade doesn't take too long.
<Daekdroom> Sooo. X crashed in the middle of my upgrade to quantal.
<Daekdroom> Is there any way I can find out whether it's still running in the background?
<litropy> From 12.04 to 12.10, is standard procedure: $ sudo sed -i 's/precise/quantal/g' /etc/apt/sources.list  /* and then: */ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade #?
<trism> litropy: update-manager -d; or do-release-upgrade -d; should work now that the alphas are out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/TechnicalOverview/Alpha2#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_12.04
<litropy> trism, Here's what I did: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, which installed fine. I rebooted; lsb_release -a says 12.04; do-release-upgrade -d says No new release found; update-manager -d says I'm up to date.
<litropy> Mind you, I did not sudo sed -i 's/precise/quantal/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<litropy> ... and apt-get update is still checking precise directories.
<trism> litropy: 12.04 is an LTS so you need to change the upgrades to normal in the settings
<Daekdroom> 'software-properties-gtk' command > Upgrades tab > last item, set it to notify you for every version upgrade as opposed to LTS only.
<litropy> trism, Daekdroom, thank you.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<litropy> I am stuck in a shell after upgrading to 12.10. Xorg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1071215 | dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1071217 | jockey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1071219
<iceroot> litropy: dont use 12.10 if you dont like such things
<litropy> iceroot, I like troubleshooting.
<iceroot> litropy: and when looking at your last messages, 12.10 is not what is what you want
<litropy> iceroot, yu're not gonna talk me out of this. Any idea why my driver is failing?
<iceroot> litropy: because of a segfault
<iceroot> [    15.431] 3: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/xorg/extra-modules/extra-modules.dpkg-tmp/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so (xdl_xs111_atiddxLeaveVT+0x4a) [0xb6513e5a]
<iceroot> litropy: what is the output of "dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii | grep -v ^rc"
<litropy> iceroot, one moment.
<litropy> iceroot, essentially nothing. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1071239
<iceroot> litropy: then the upgrade itself is complete
<iceroot> litropy: i guess waiting for a fix is the easiest way
<iceroot> debugging backtraces in xorg is like using perl, a real pain
<litropy> iceroot, I can't just revert to the previous driver for now?
<litropy> iceroot, or is the driver not the problem
<iceroot> litropy: as i said, debugging xorg backtraces is not fun
<Fudge> hi Tasmania
<Fudge> cold hey
<Tasmania> who are you?
<Fudge> im fudge of course
<Fudge> i said hello as I live in tas
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: I added the xedgers PPA but it does not seem to find the nvidia-graphics-drivers package
<IdleOne> what am I doing wrong here? yes I did apt-get update
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, it's available here , but I chose the stable file for 64bit https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/unstable/+build/3580505
<IdleOne> so you installed -current and not current-dev ?
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, I disabled the nvidia riva driver that i was using in jockey and the just ran dpkg -i ~/pathto/nvidia-current_302.17-0ubuntu1~xedgers~quantal1_amd64.deb
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, rght
<BluesKaj> right that is , not the de
 * BluesKaj is redy to throw this KB in the trash
<BluesKaj> droppig keys left and right now
<BluesKaj> idleone , not the dev
<IdleOne> err getting dependency errors here
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1071491/
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, which driver are you using now?
<BluesKaj> nouveau?
<IdleOne> yes
<IdleOne> video is very choppy so i thought i would give xedgers a shot
<BluesKaj> Yeah , i had the same problem with nouveau altho bjsnider beleives it's a good driver , but maybe it's ok for 2D etc
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, which nvidia card ?
<IdleOne> 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, that's an onboard card , right ? ....dunno if it can accomodate the 302 driver
<IdleOne> it is
<IdleOne> so it seems I am stuck with choppiness
<IdleOne> this is not an ideal situation
<BluesKaj> it should work with the 295 driver which unfortunately has a few different versions , 295.49,  295.53, 295.59 ..check on nvidia's site to see which one is compatible with your 6150
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, looks like your card uses the 295.59 ...you could try it , but remove the xedgers pps first
<BluesKaj> ppoa
<BluesKaj> bbiab ..stuff to do for a few mins
<IdleOne> heh I don't know what changed but now my graphics are smooth. i didn't install the 295.59 driver
<Daekdroom> So, for who knows what reason my music library is having some track numbers messed up.
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, maybe an update/upgrade fixed it ?
<IdleOne> perhaps
<IdleOne> I'm not going to look a gift horse in the mouth :)
<BluesKaj> heh , no kidding :)
<IdleOne> it might get loud, definitely deserves to be watched on the flat screen t.v.
<IdleOne> oops wrong channel
<FernandoMiguel> Errors were encountered while processing:
<FernandoMiguel>  /var/cache/apt/archives/python3-distupgrade_1%3a0.165_all.deb
#ubuntu+1 2012-07-03
<Fudge> is anyone here using speakup in quantal
<Jagst3r15> can someone whose testing 12.10 tell me what exactly the optiosn are on the login screen>
<Jagst3r15> is it gnome, unity, and unity 2d?
<jbicha> Jagst3r15: it's the same as 11.10 or 12.04 LTS, only Ubuntu and Ubuntu 2D by default
<Jagst3r15> jbicha i heard that GNOME was going to be added though>
<Jagst3r15> or i read that rather
<jbicha> perhaps you read that there could be an official GNOME variant
<Jagst3r15> perhaps
<jbicha> even still, GNOME Shell isn't being considered for inclusion in the default Ubuntu install any time soon
<Jagst3r15> this was from wikipedia "They are forecast to include an improved boot up sequence and log-in screen, dropping Unity 2D in favor of lower hardware requirements for Unity 3D, wrap around dialogs and toolbars for the HUD and a "vanilla" version of Gnome-Shell as an option."
<Jagst3r15> I assume that the forecast was not true then
<jbicha> that's misleading, the Ubuntu project may have a GNOME flavor, but the main Ubuntu image will not
<Jagst3r15> ok thanks for clarifying :)
<gRAVIty_> can someone tell how I can do a USB install for ubuntu 12.10. The normal methods do not work because they dont yet support ubuntu 12.10
<gRAVIty_> any one around?
<ghostchick> yu
<gRAVIty_> ghostchick: can you help with the USB install?
<gRAVIty_> ghostchick: not able to do it with any of the sofwares
<wilee-nilee> gRAVIty_, the way to get help is to be specific in the problems, and what you have tried.
<wilee-nilee> you don't want the helper to have top ask you 50 questions
<wilee-nilee> to*
<gRAVIty_> wilee-nilee: Thanks. I tried Unetbootin, Live USB, ghostchick
<gRAVIty_> ghostchick is helping me out privately. Thanks
<wilee-nilee> cool graingert_ufo
<wilee-nilee> gRAVIty_,
<ghostchick> gRAVIty_,  ghostchick is still not an usb installer name
<dax> should just use dd :\
<gRAVIty_> wilee-nilee: currently trying  Lili
<wilee-nilee> gRAVIty_, what happens when you have tried the others is it consistent?
<ghostchick> dax,  does it work with raw dd?
<dax> should do, unless 12.10 broke something, which i doubt
<dax> the desktop ISOs started being dd'able a few releases ago
<wilee-nilee> some daily releases which is what I use ocasionaly don't boot.
<gRAVIty_> wilee-nilee: everything starts but at the end there is a line which say "stopping" and it gets stuck there
<wilee-nilee> gRAVIty_, have you checked the md5sum of the ISO?
<gRAVIty_> wilee-nilee: no. how do I do that? I think Live USB did that automatically
<gRAVIty_> Linux live seems to be creating it on the USB. Let me see how that turns out? how do you guys install?
<wilee-nilee> gRAVIty_, I have not seen a installer that checks the sum, although there may be some, but here is the wiki. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM/
<gRAVIty_> checking that out
<gRAVIty_> ghostchick: did not work. Differnet message but it basically gets stuck and does not proceed further
<gRAVIty_> wilee-nilee:there?
<ghostchick> gRAVIty_,  did you installed any ubuntu before on the same computer7
<gRAVIty_> ghostchick: I have 12.04 on this already
<ghostchick> i wondered  because of a possible nomodeset
<gRAVIty_> The problem is ethernet does not work on that. I have a x200 tablet. Bodhi-zazen suggest me to try this live
<ghostchick> so dd or md5checksum
<gRAVIty_> The idea is that if this works I will update the kernel
<gRAVIty_> also
<gRAVIty_> i tried running virtual box
<gRAVIty_> it says cpu does not support it
<gRAVIty_> rather please use appropriate kernel for the cpu
<gRAVIty_> where do I find the ubuntuhash for 12.10
<dax> generally in the same directory that you downloaded the ISO from
<gRAVIty_> dax: found it. I was looking for one on net to compare
<dax> no need, you can just check the GPG signature of the one on your download mirror :\
<dax> but w/e
<gRAVIty_> dax: I used winMD5sum and compared it one on net. problem solved. Can you help me with creating a live USB for 12.10?
<gRAVIty_> I tried, Unetbootin, LiveUSb LiLiUSb
<dax> If you're on a Linux, sudo dd if=isofilename.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M. If you're on Windows, I have no idea.
<gRAVIty_> how is the USB drive specified? The X in sd? how do I find it?
<dax> it should be in the output from `dmesg' when you plug it in, amongst other places
<ghostchick> dax,  he is on windows
<gRAVIty_> dax: thanks . rebooting into linux and doing it
 * dax grins at ghostchick
<gRAVIty_> ethernet does not work on linux 12.04
<gRAVIty_> the one I have
<ghostchick> proud of getting lucky to have the most linux friendly hardware , whatever the distribution
<gRAVIty_> ok see you guys :)
<dax> ghostchick: same, all my stuff works out of the box, it's rather nice
<ghostchick> yup, and my new netbook same, so for me all this hardware is fun to debug because i never suffered from it
<gRAVIty_> ghostchick: my headache your fun :)
<gRAVIty_> kidding. rebooting cya
<mwozniak00> why in ubuntu 12.10 repo skype is in 2.2 version? The newest is 4.0...
<MCR1> Anyone here running Quantal with fglrx ?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<ikonia> BluesKaj: what's your current view/status on the 12.10 kde stuff
<ikonia> you're normally quite up to date with what you are running
<BluesKaj> ikonia, so far so good , encountered only one segfault , but I couldn't reproduce it , there some dependency problems related to nvidia graphics , but that's a separate issue, and rellay the only one I've had to deal with lately . KDE is quite stable in other words
<jpds> mwozniak00: Probably just hasn't been updated.
<jpds> mwozniak00: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skype/+bug/1013258
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1013258 in skype (Ubuntu) "Please update Skype to new upstream v.4.0" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<ikonia> that's not bad, the nvidia dependencies don't concern me as that never settles down until later in the cycle
<BluesKaj> ikonia, gotta admit 12.10 is surprisingly stable, especially at this stage
<ikonia> yes, positive experiences are not common this early
<ikonia> although I suspect a part of that is you know what you're doing/expecting
<ikonia> rather than treating it as a production workstation and getting all upset when wine doesn't work properly
<MCR1> I am also impressed how well everything worx in 12.10. Top !
<BluesKaj> hehe , yeah well , I'm merely a home user and wine isn't installed , so fewer probs I guess
<ikonia> BluesKaj: it was just an example, of the experience you see in here "hey I just installed 12.10, and now wine won't play WOW for me, this thing is junk !!!"
<ikonia> rather than the more constructive view you've just expressed
<BluesKaj> my expectations aren't as great as some gamer who wants to try the newest release with his fav game on the job :)
<MCR1> I got the boot time down to 17 seconds here (with multiple additional lenses and indicators) [on SSD]
 * BluesKaj wonders about the write life of ssds
<BluesKaj> kernel upgrade waits in the wings ...bbaib , I hope
<BluesKaj> well , the 3.5.0-3-generic kerenl installed ok , didn't break anything so far
<BluesKaj> err kernel
<Fudge> what logs can i look in to figure out if a kernel module is causing system freezes?
<BluesKaj> Fudge, /var/log/syslog(s)
<Fudge> jiffy_delta out of range, doesnt mean anything to me
<Fudge> BluesKaj  when i load speakup_soft module and then touch the numpad the system freezes
<Fudge> the numpad becomes navigational keys for a screen reader to read back the window
<Fudge> BluesKaj  do u have a quantal machine you dont mind lockin gup?
<BluesKaj> Fudge, ok , nvidia graphics ? if so there are some dependency problems if you don't use the nouveau driver
<Fudge> BluesKaj  i didnt mention graphics i dont think
<Fudge> I have radeon
<BluesKaj> no Fudge , but they might be affected by the screen reader
<Fudge> BluesKaj  i dont think so, speakup is a console screen reader
<Fudge> i load a kernel module for software speech then bridge it with espeakup
<Fudge> but even before loading espeakup if i were to push a key on the numpad the computer would freeze straight away
<Fudge> how ever if i dont touch the numpad the screen reader works
<BluesKaj> that's beyond my experience , Fudge , I have no clue
<Fudge> im just not sure if anything is being logged or if a console msg comes up
<Fudge> thats why i asked if you had a machine u could try an dload the module, its already in the kernel and try to reproduce
<BluesKaj> fudge . which app is it
<Fudge> modprobe speakup_soft start=1
<Fudge> push a key on your numpad like 5 for example which if  a synth was loaded would make speakup read the current word
<BluesKaj> no freeze here , Fudge
<Fudge> oh
<BluesKaj> I loaded the module
<Fudge> maybe its something with my hardware then?
<Fudge> and you hit some keys on numpad?
<Fudge> did you parse start=1 also?
<BluesKaj> yes
<Fudge> well i guess thats a good thing
<Fudge> ill try  again with -s -v
<Fudge> thank you BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Fudge, when i press any numberpad keys the run command dialog pops up with numbers in it
<Fudge> how is that so BluesKaj , speakup only effects keymap in a console, not an X session
<Fudge> i am using i tnow using the caps lock as a modifier which speakup supports with no problem
<Fudge> but as soon as I touch any key on the numpad system freezes
<BluesKaj> Fudge, espeakup wouldn't install ...dependency errors
<Fudge> apt-get install -f fixes that usually, but neve rmind about that
<Fudge> just dpkg -r it or something BluesKaj  im pretty sure its the actual kernel modules
<BluesKaj> no it it didn;t ..i tried it , sudo dpkg --configure -a didn't help either
<Fudge> BluesKaj  so you did log in to like tty1 and push numpad there mate?
<BluesKaj> Fudge, no I didn't
<Fudge> oh ok mate, that will more than likely reproduce it
<BluesKaj> if the app woulkdn't install , I don't see how I can duplicate the actions , Fudge
<Fudge> you dont need the app mate
<Fudge> the kernel module does the work, all espeakup does is makes it available through a software synthisizer
<Fudge> for me, as soon as i load the module and touch the numpad the system dies
<BluesKaj> Fudge, had to repair a broken disk-file ...these errors: failed command Write DMA , buffer IO error dev sdg (my test hdd)  ..that app is a big problem ...don't ask anyone else to try what I just did , they may not get out of the mess.:?
<BluesKaj> :/
<ikonia> BluesKaj: do you log many of the bugs you find, or do you find most are fixed through natural resolution
<BluesKaj> ikonia, natural resolution , do you mean like using the recovery kernel and repair broken packages dialog as I did in this case ?
<BluesKaj> I should have known better , as well , but I do have 12.04 on my other disk.  That speakup app is in a dangerous state IMO
<Fudge> BluesKaj  that does explain why after it happens to me why it doesnt boot straight back in, sorry you had trouble
<Fudge> did you manage to figure anything out?
<ikonia> BluesKaj: more like that are transition stuff that gets fixed as people know it's broken
<ikonia> and it stablises as it matures
<Fudge> BluesKaj  this has been present since the first iso was available
<Fudge> think 3.1.6 speakup
<Fudge> should i file a bug against speakup?
<BluesKaj> probly a good idea , Fudge
<BluesKaj> i also removed the speakup_soft module , Fudge ..not taking any chances , in case I need to use the TTY and also need to use the numberpad there
<Fudge> BluesKaj thankyou for confirming
<BluesKaj> your welcome , Fudge
<BluesKaj> you're welcome actaully
<Fudge> :D
<BluesKaj> anyway now you know :)
 * Fudge nods
<Fudge> do u think recoery mode was because of the freeze?
<Fudge> recovery
<BluesKaj> are you using speakup due to visual problems , Fudge ?
<Fudge> yes mate
<Fudge> thats why i didnt know about the recovery console coming up
<BluesKaj> no I chose the recovery kernel in order to repair a broken file that was preventing me from mounting the hdd
<Fudge> oh right, do you recall what file?
<BluesKaj> the error didn't specify , only that the wite to the DMA failed and the IO buffer errored on the HDD
<Fudge> thanks
<BluesKaj> and that error kept repeating in the TTY , with different error numbers , i had to do a hard reboot to get out of the TTY, even ctl+alt+delete wouldn't reboot  the system
<Fudge> bluebomber bug 1020608
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1020608 in speakup (Ubuntu) "When speakup_soft is loaded and the numpad is used the system freezes. This is not caused if the caps lock is used to review text how ever." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1020608
<Fudge> BluesKaj i mean
<Fudge> im afraid i have not provided very much detail though
<BluesKaj> Fudge, well it's enough ..most ppl don't like having to use the recovery kernel
<Fudge> i woudlnt mijnd if i could read it, i'd learn laughing out loud
<Fudge> mind
<BluesKaj> that should get their attention :)
<BluesKaj> the pastebin widget keeps launching a new instance of Firefox , rather than opening a new tab ..can't find any options in FF or pastebin to change that behaviour ...any ideas?
<BluesKaj> this may not be the right channel to ask this
<edgy> Hi, my  xorg.0.log is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1073281/, does this mean I have Nvidia working or not?
<BluesKaj> edgy, run glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<philinux> BluesKaj: he'd need to do this first sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<BluesKaj> philinux, yes and when he runs the command he'll receive that message , then he'll most likely install mesa-utils
<edgy> OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<edgy> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce GTX 560M/PCIe/SSE2
<edgy> OpenGL version string: 4.2.0 NVIDIA 302.17
<edgy> seems ok?
<Daekdroom> Yes, it does.
<edgy> thanks BluesKaj, Daekdroom
<IdleOne> I'm getting WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<dax> IdleOne: does it persist after running sudo apt-get update again?
<IdleOne> should I be worried? no PPAs all the packages seem to be coming from my usual mirror
<IdleOne> dax: good question
<dax> (sometimes incomplete apt-get updates can cause that, depending on what does and doesn't get downloaded before it falls over)
<IdleOne> running update again, will let you know
<IdleOne> hmm, interesting. thanks for the tip :)
<IdleOne> dax: No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already. Any clue how I make it write a error report?
<dax> IdleOne: no idea
<IdleOne> thanks anyway
#ubuntu+1 2012-07-04
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> How stable is 12.10?
<AlecTaylor> How stable is 12.10?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> How's it going?
<BluesKaj> good , how about you?
<MrChrisDruif> Got a bit of a cold, slept about 11 hours, still feel like crap
<MrChrisDruif> And dist-upgrade/Partial Update wants me to remove gnome-shell-extensions...and I don't think there is an alternative package for it's place
<BluesKaj> MrChrisDruif, it should reinstall after the upgrade if you run it after loging in ..that was my experience
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, I wanted to make sure it's installable afterwards, I don't want an "update" to break it completely down for me! =P
<BluesKaj> of course that was few weeks ago on unity , I've since switched back to kde
<MrChrisDruif> I'll just check if gnome-shell or gnome-shell-common have integrated it
<BluesKaj> I received that notice at the tty after having to the recovery kernel
<BluesKaj> use
<BluesKaj> I can't say for sure that you won't have the gnome-shell-extensions removed permanenetly
<MrChrisDruif> What is dislike about Software Updater or dist-upgrade is that it doesn't mention WHY something has to be removed
<yeats> MrChrisDruif: you can do 'apt-cache showpkg <packagename>' to view a package's dependencies which would probably show why
<MrChrisDruif> I think this is what I should look at, but I can't make heads or tails out of it; Dependencies: 3.4.0-0ubuntu1 - dconf-gsettings-backend (16 (null)) gsettings-backend (0 (null)) gnome-shell (2 3.4) gnome-shell (3 3.5) gir1.2-gtop-2.0 (0 (null))
<MrChrisDruif> For example, what is this section about: gnome-shell (2 3.4) gnome-shell (3 3.5)
<bjsnider> MrChrisDruif, they probably are incompatible with a newer version of gnome-shell that you're being prompted to upgrade
<bjsnider> they still haven't settled on a stable api, so any version change breaks the extensions
<MrChrisDruif> It wants to upgrade to 3.5.3 ;-)
<bjsnider> any major.minor change, not a patch change
<bjsnider> from 3.4?
<MrChrisDruif> Yup, 3.4.1 to 3.5.3
<bjsnider> so that is a change in the minor verion, and that will break the extensions
<bjsnider> in other words, they wouldn't work even if the package was left in place
<bjsnider> so it's no trouble to remove them
<jbicha> also, the Debian GNOME packaging forces rebuilds when the major version changes, from 3.4 to 3.5
<jbicha> I just uploaded a rebuild, so it should be fixed soon
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, so if I wait a bit longer it'll get fixed properly again? Great =)
<bjsnider> i still don't know if they'll all run, because they may have made api changes
<nperry> Hmm I'm confused.. http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/netcfg however when I aptitude search netcfg it returns nothing :s
<jbicha> bjsnider: oh that's probably a good point, I don't use the extensions
<bjsnider> http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-shell-extensions
<jbicha> the gnome-shell-extensions developers don't bother releasing tarballs any more :(
<M1> now that I got them graphics drivers installed, quantal is looking pretty good
<BluesKaj> I've been receiving a "java not installed" or "upgrade to newest java" message firefox14 , is this common ?
<BluesKaj> on firefox 14
<micahg> BluesKaj: that should be a bug
<micahg> unless you're running the sun java
<BluesKaj> micahg, just checked synaptic , java-common isn't installed
<micahg> BluesKaj: do you have icedtea6 or icedtea7 installed?
<BluesKaj> looking
<BluesKaj> neither
<BluesKaj> micahg,^
<BluesKaj> what's included in restricted-extras ?
<micahg> icedtea-6-plugin or icedtea-7-plugin
<micahg> neither is included in thre
<micahg> *there
<BluesKaj> yeah , no java at all from the description
<micahg> hrm, it shouldn't be telling you anything about Java then
<micahg> oh, right, it's not installed, makes sense :)
<micahg> it should offer to install it
<litropy> Hi, peeps. It looks like the same thing that happened for precise is now happening in quantal. Essentially, "Catalyst has not been updated to work with recent kernels." A workaround for precise was posted before the issue for precise was patched: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1969827
<litropy> I'm just looking to get the steps updated for quantal
<litropy> Now, there's Catalyt 12.6 as opposed to Catalyst 12.4: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Catalyst_12.6
<litropy> I updated the code from the above ubuntuforums link, see paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1075519/
<litropy> Please take a look and get back to me - I can't load X, and I imagine others can't, either. I'm ready to test with your guidance.
<litropy> Another thing ... I really complicated the issue by dist-upgrade'ing. Something is going on with python, to the point where I can't even patebinit.
<litropy> I'll try to work around that.
<litropy> pastebinit*
<litropy> whoops, I forgot to identify. Did my messages show up? Not sure as to this chan's rules.
<litropy> Not to be overly meta, but just in case I was silenced, here's a paste of what I said: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1075532/
<trism> litropy: yes your messages showed up
<litropy> ah, tx trism
<litropy> I just fixed a couple of errors in what I edited: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1075539/
#ubuntu+1 2012-07-05
<Fudge> anyone know where to contact for website errors on developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/
<IdleOne> Fudge: I believe it would be rt@ubuntu.com not 100% sure though
<IdleOne> Fudge: you might also try #ubuntu-devel
<arielsanflo_> hello
<arielsanflo_> 12.04 how update 12.10 terminal
<arielsanflo_> help
<arielsanflo_> i am from colombia
<arielsanflo_> no speak english
<arielsanflo_> how update ubuntu 12.04 to 12.10
<IdleOne> arielsanflo_: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Varikonniemi> hello, is it intended that mounted drives in 12.10 are no longer in /media but in /run/username/media
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<IdleOne> any work around for the ubuntu-release-upgrader-qt bug?
<IdleOne> I can't install/update/upgrade because of it.
<IdleOne> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1020629
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1020629 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "package ubuntu-release-upgrader-qt 1:0.165 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade', which is also in package update-manager-kde 1:0.164" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<IdleOne> now my sound just randomly stopped working
<MechanisM> my sound doesn't working after updates and reboot
<MechanisM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1076376/ problems
<MechanisM> so strange I don't have bluetooth at all in my hardware but some sowtware requires bluetooth lol
<MechanisM> like gnome-shell etc
<MechanisM> same for wacom graphic tablet. I don't need it and I don't have it. and can't remove it from system settings
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, randomly ?
<BluesKaj> there must be a reason
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: my system rebooted, don't know why, and now my sound doesn't work.
<BluesKaj> have you updated/upgraded  and was the reboot random ?
<BluesKaj> random is not good
<IdleOne> the reboot was random and my last update/upgrade was two days ago when I got caught by bug 1020629
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1020629 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "package ubuntu-release-upgrader-qt 1:0.165 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade', which is also in package update-manager-kde 1:0.164" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1020629
<IdleOne> Now I am unable to install/update/upgrade
<IdleOne> Can't worry about this now. will look at it later tonight. feel free to ping me if you figure out a fix.
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, dunno about gnome , I'm on kde ...no such troubles here
<IdleOne> I'm on Kubuntu also
<IdleOne> Anyway, gotta run. Have a good day
<BluesKaj> odd , could be hardware driver probs , I don't see any qt errors here, but I do autoclean and autoremove after any upgrades , it seems to help
<BluesKaj> ok IdleOne , you too
<MechanisM> how to fix sound? it's just disappeared after updates/restart
<MechanisM> I see only DummyOutput
<MechanisM> in settings
<MechanisM> It was so great sound 5.1 now Dummy Output and silence..
<MechanisM> anyone can tell me how to fix sound? I lost it after updates/reboot. I see only Dummy Output in sound settings.
<BluesKaj> MechanisM, what soundcard ?
<BluesKaj> MechanisM, also , open alsamixer and make sure nothing is muted
<MechanisM> I dunno bultin 7.1
<MechanisM> yep I'm pretty sure nothing is muted
<BluesKaj> run aplay -l in the terminal
<MechanisM> I see Dummy Output
<MechanisM> aplay: device_list:252: no soundcards found...
<MechanisM> it was okay. played all sound channels etc
<BluesKaj> open alsamixer , see what car is in the upper left
<BluesKaj> card
<MechanisM> I said Dummy Output there
<MechanisM> Icon of card and named "Dummy Output"
<MechanisM> nothing more
<MechanisM> there was spdif and other things etc
<MechanisM> a lot of outputs. now it's only Dummy Output
<BluesKaj> lspci -nn | grep -i audio
<BluesKaj> gotta go...emergency !...BBL
<MechanisM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1076478/
<MechanisM> so seems like alsa doesn't see my soundcard?
<genii-around> Odd. /var/lib/apt/lists/ is staying locked for 3-5 minutes after dist-upgrade returns to a command prompt
<genii-around> lsof| grep /var/lib/apt shows /var/lib/apt/lists/lock (apt-get)  and /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal_universe_binary-amd64_Packages (http)
<BluesKaj> MechanisM, sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , if the driver loads there will be no errors or output from that command
<MechanisM> BluesKaj thanxx a lot! Yo've solved my problem!
<BluesKaj> MechanisM, glad it's working :)
<MechanisM> yes, I'm noted it
<MechanisM> you made my day. it was so boring to working without music
<BluesKaj> MechanisM, yeah , save that command in textfile . I have a file with a lot of the perinent commands saved in my home dir
<BluesKaj> pertinent
<MechanisM> BluesKaj I'm still having some old issue. Can't decrypt encrypted home directory. About 300GN important personal files there.
<MechanisM> GB*
<MechanisM> BluesKaj you know? when installing ubuntu you can select encrypt home folder.. so I did it. It was alpha 10.10 or 10.04.. long time ago. and after some upgrades unable to boot and installed new system and saved this disk.
<MechanisM> or 11.04
<BluesKaj> do you recall your encrytion password , maybe you just need to reinstall the encrypt application
<MechanisM> system is lost. I'm only saved home folder
<MechanisM> HDD and only home folder on it with encrypted files
<BluesKaj> have you tried various decrypt apps to access it
<BluesKaj> ?
<MechanisM> nope. only tried some commands via terminal
<MechanisM> like encryptfs etc
<MechanisM> which programs I can use?
<MechanisM> Some guy from Canonical tried to help me via email. I'm tried hes commands and nothing.
<BluesKaj> look in your package manager for decrypt
<BluesKaj> BBL ...stuff to do for a few mins
<MechanisM> BluesKaj gdecrypt is okay?
<MechanisM> BluesKaj how to enable this driver by default? after reboot soundcard lost again. and I'm entered this command and it appered
<genii-around> If it's some module you need to load at boot, put it's name in /etc/modules
<BluesKaj> or MechanisM, not sure if this works anymore but if you enter this line at the bottom of /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf with root permissions, options snd-hda-intel index=0 , the module and soundcard should become the default.Then save the file .
<MechanisM> thanx
<tomlane> hi, i can't seem to get tab complete working in terminal, is it off by default?
<dax> tomlane: no. Do you have a .bashrc? If so, does it include bash-completion related things?
<tomlane> dax, ah no, i changed it, what options do i need for it?
<dax> tomlane: look in /etc/skel/.bashrc, the default stuff (including this) should be in there
<tomlane> dax, ok thanks
<IdleOne> Any clues on bug 1020629
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1020629 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "package ubuntu-release-upgrader-qt 1:0.165 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade', which is also in package update-manager-kde 1:0.164" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1020629
<IdleOne> I'm basically stuck in limbo here.
<IdleOne> Something tells me that xedgers PPA I had enabled for 5 minutes has something to do with this bug
<genii-around> IdleOne: use dpkg -i --force-overwrite
<IdleOne> will give that a shot
#ubuntu+1 2012-07-06
<genii-around> eg: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/ubuntu-release-upgrader-qt_1%3a0.165_all.deb
<IdleOne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1077342/
<IdleOne> I wonder if I rm /var/cache/apt/archives/* will that help?
<IdleOne> hmm so I rm /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb and ran a dist-upgrade. seems to be doing it's thing.
<IdleOne> Have no idea if it was wise to do so :)
<IdleOne> Time for a reboot. genii-around if I don't come back I'll see you in about 10 hours with my computer :P
<IdleOne> Seems to have fixed it
<IdleOne> genii-around: thanks for the nudge that made me think of deleting the .deb cache
<ianliu> I'm trying to upgrade to ubuntu 12.10 with update-manager -d but nothing is shown. Any hints?
<trism> ianliu: in software-properties-gtk on the Updates tab, set 'Notify me of a new Ubuntu version' from LTS only to any new version
<trism> ianliu: then update-manager -d; should work
<ianliu> trism: thanks
<MechanisM> hello, anyone knows why I'm getting mouse/keyboard freezing after attaching some usb devices like phone via cable or VOIP phone or USB-bluetooth and some others? mouse/keyboard both via USB
<MechanisM> it's not just sometime happened. It's always happens since 11.04..
 * gnomefreak really hates crases
<gnomefreak> fixed :)
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<brendand> is it known that universe is missing from the latest quantal dailies?
<alex_mayorga> Tried an update, but it seems I've stumbled into bug 1009226
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1009226 in update-manager (Ubuntu Quantal) "Precise to Quantal: update-manager UI crashes: can't load DistUpgradeViewGtk (No module named vte)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1009226
<alex_mayorga> Any known workarounds?
<FernandoMiguel> olá
<alex_mayorga> FernandoMiguel: Hola
<arand> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalReleaseSchedule
#ubuntu+1 2012-07-07
<FernandoMiguel> nite
<bwayne> hi.  i'm wanting to automatically download and begin torrenting the latest releases (alphas, betas, not dailies) of quantal.  i think I can do this through RSS from within uTorrent.  I'm trying to find a link to such an RSS feed.  is there one for Quantal?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<ActionParsnip> hey guys
<ActionParsnip> is there an issue with the new kernel. I don't seem to have any driver modules
<trism> ActionParsnip: did you install the kernel manually? (much of the modules have been split into the linux-image-extra package which you'll probably need as well)
<ActionParsnip> no, just regular kernel
<ActionParsnip> then updated
<penguin42> what do you mean by  'any driver modules' ?
<ActionParsnip> none of the hardware works, wifi and ethernet are unclaimed
<ActionParsnip> video is using default drivers
<ActionParsnip> does:  sudo depmod -a   rebuild the list of drivers etc?
<penguin42> depmod -a just rebuilds the dpeendencies between modules
<penguin42> ActionParsnip: What ether?
<ActionParsnip> BCM5752
<ActionParsnip> works OOTB in all linuxes
<ActionParsnip> Wifi is working right now under tinycore
<ActionParsnip> 3945ABG Golan, just not under Quantal
<penguin42> hmm so it should work using the builting driver - not any binary only; I think you probably need to get the output of dmesg when it's booted to see what the complaints are
<ActionParsnip> makes sense
<ActionParsnip> I'm chrooted now which may help
<penguin42> so anything in the logs in the chroot'd /var/log ?
<ActionParsnip> Its just not seen, very weird
<penguin42> ActionParsnip: Worth checking if it shows up in lspci, and whether the module that it should be loading is in /lib/modules/whatever and whathappens if you try and load the module with modprobe
<ActionParsnip> i'll have a play
<ActionParsnip> thanks for the help
<ActionParsnip> :D
#ubuntu+1 2012-07-08
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lehjr> I'm trying to fill out a bug report for a null pointer issue in Ubuntu 12.10/kernel 3.5 but when I try to do ""sudo lspci -vvnn > sudo_lspci-vvnn.log" the terminal just hangs and hangs with just "sudo". Any ideas?
<penguin42> hmm shouldn't hang, it might ask you for your password at that point - but you shouldn't see  a hang
<lehjr> it doesn't even get to the point of a password
<penguin42> does sudo -s get you a shell?
<lehjr> even just sudo by itself hangs instead of giving the help output of how to use it
<penguin42> oh, that's a bit broken
<penguin42> lehjr: Is this after the oops happened?
<lehjr> yes, the oops happens during boot
<penguin42> ah hmm
<penguin42> lehjr: Well, if it hangs, it hangs - so just put as much info as you can, and do the lspci as non-root and put in the comment saying the sudo hangs
<lehjr> null pointer at 0000000000000080, there's a similar bug report, but my hardware is different
<penguin42> lehjr: Have you got the bug number?
<lehjr> searching...
<lehjr> Bug #981877
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 979402 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #981877 Kernel Oops - BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000000000000080; RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8165af70>] [<ffffffff8165af70>] mutex_lock+0x20/0x50" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/979402
<penguin42> lehjr: Don't dupe kernel bugs - let the kernel guys do it; although if your oops looks nearly identical it might be worth just adding a comment
<lehjr> that's the one I was looking at, but I don't believe the cause is the same
<penguin42> ok
<lehjr> the RIP line is different
<lehjr> I just want to clarify whether or not it is different because it likely won't help if it is marked as a duplicate of the bug noted above
<penguin42> file it with the full oops text and details and then lets have a look at it
<lehjr> ok
<penguin42> I mean that one looks related to digital-video tv cards
<lehjr> about that kernel opps bug report... would the output of "sudo lspci -vvnn" from a different kernel work? I have a working installation with a 3.2 kernel
<penguin42> yes, from the same machine - put a big obvious note to say that's what you did
<penguin42> lehjr: But you've got the dmesg/oops from the failing one?
<lehjr> yes
<lehjr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1022351
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1022351 in linux (Ubuntu) "BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000000000000080" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<penguin42> lehjr: OK, that's something wireless related
<lehjr> so if I pull the wireless card it "should" work then?
<penguin42> lehjr: I'd say it's the most likely cuplrit - the last hting in the oops is ieee80211_propagate_queue_wake
<lehjr> Network controller [0280]: Ralink corp. RT2500 Wireless 802.11bg [1814:0201] (rev 01)
<lehjr> 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. WL-130g [1043:130f]
<lehjr> apparently that was it
<penguin42> lehjr: Can you just add a comment to say that it goes away if you unplug/disable that and add some detail on exactly what wifi card it is?
<lehjr> yes, working on that atm
<penguin42> disappears to get food for a min
<trism> different module but may be related since the bug seems to be in mac80211: http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel.wireless.general/94058 which seems to be fixed in: http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel.wireless.general/94220
<trism> not in linus's tree yet though
<penguin42> yeh looks a possible
<penguin42> given it is in the queue wake stuff
<MacGuges> Hi, looks like I installed Quantal on my dad's pc by mistake. I'd like to downgrade him but the package system is stuck on a netbase/ifupdown conflict. ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12086249#post120862499  Can someone help, thanks?
<FernandoMiguel> MacGuges: no downgrade supported
<FernandoMiguel> you either restore from backup
<MacGuges> I've found a downgrade howto & script, but I can't make progress until I correct this error.
<FernandoMiguel> or install over... probably won't work so well
<FernandoMiguel> in most cases, clean install is the way to go
<FernandoMiguel> MacGuges: if you allow me, how did you install a devel version by mistake!?
<MacGuges> haha, I can't remember.
<MacGuges> so download & run the prior iso is the way to go? Fair enough, I'm sure you've got enough trouble fixing the bugs for those who're sticking to it. Huh, you wouldn't know the system was so borked to look at it.
<FernandoMiguel> it runs pretty well
<FernandoMiguel> *right now*
<FernandoMiguel> but can, and will, have serious problem all the way
<MacGuges> yeah, it appears to work fine, most of the time. He hadn't been complaining, but I knew you couldn't update.
<FernandoMiguel> ahaha
<MacGuges> I suppose I wasn't paying attention when I installed it last month :-P
<FernandoMiguel> you are still serveral months away from the release
<FernandoMiguel> it's far from ideal for novice users
<astraljava> MacGuges: Yeah, it's best to reinstall. But just so you know, the version of ifupdown you're trying to install is wrong: $ apt-cache policy ifupdown
<astraljava> ifupdown:
<astraljava>   Installed: 0.7~beta2ubuntu8
<astraljava> Could, or could not be the issue.
<MacGuges> oh, that may be an effect of the downgrade script I'd found on the wiki. But my issue has been that ifupdown tries to clobber /etc/init.d/networking
<MacGuges> I see we already have a precise iso here. I wonder if I can do a "repair" options, preserving his existing applications & settings, or if I've got to backup & restore them manually?
<astraljava> Doesn't do it on mine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1081751/
<MacGuges> huh
<astraljava> Make sure your package database is up-to-date, and try again. But this is the wrong channel for this, and yeah, it's not officially supported.
<MacGuges> yeah, I guess not. That would be a "downgrade"
<MacGuges> thanks anyway guys
<astraljava> No worries. Good luck!
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, noticed that the modules folder for the only kernel I had was missing, so took the easy way and reinstalled
<ActionParsnip> seems faster now...
#ubuntu+1 2013-07-01
<iceroot> hi
<iceroot> is the latest 13.10 already using MIR? or still only X11?
<wilee-nilee> iceroot, 13.10 is #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> which is this channel
<bazhang> !find mir
<ubottu> Found: apt-mirror, apt-p2p, banshee-extension-mirage, debpartial-mirror, font-hosny-amiri, fonts-hosny-amiri, fonts-senamirmir-washra, ftpmirror, libjs-codemirror, liborlite-mirror-perl (and 20 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mir&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<bazhang> !find mir saucy
<ubottu> Found: apt-mirror, apt-p2p, banshee-extension-mirage, debmirror, debpartial-mirror, font-hosny-amiri, fonts-hosny-amiri, fonts-senamirmir-washra, ftpmirror, libjs-codemirror (and 20 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mir&searchon=names&suite=saucy&section=all
<wilee-nilee> bazhang, Doh seeing double I thought it was beginners.
<iceroot> bazhang: thank you, so i guess i have to wait
<DJones> iceroot: I remembered seeing this last week about Mir, not sure if it helps but may be worth a read, http://www.olli-ries.com/running-mir/
<iceroot> DJones: very useful, thank you
<DJones> You're welcome, I'm debating a new partition to install saucy to give things a test myself
<iceroot> i just want to have a look if i will stay with ubuntu and mir in the future or say bye bye to ubuntu and switch back to debian because of all the things canocial is doing alone (unity, mir, upstart)
<iceroot> i am not sure if it is a good idea to replace X11 with MIR while all others will use wayland
<iceroot> but if i get mir correctly, i will ALWAYS have a X11 interface as well, which running as something like an overlay on MIR (hope this is the correct channel for MIR)
<DJones> I just hope that people give it a chance and don't just drop away without giving it a reasonable time to mature
<DJones> I'm pretty sure Mir does have its own dedicated channel #ubuntu-mir so if you don't get a replyhere to questions.comments, that might be worth joining for discussion as well
<iceroot> DJones: i always give new things a chance, i like unity a lot now but i dont like do have a system which is more like Ubuntu/Linux instead of GNU/Linux. i want to be free to choose what i want, at the moment i can only choose one distribution if i like unity for example
<iceroot> and i am sure as a normal enduser i dont see a difference in using X11, wayland or MIR
<FernandoMiguel> bRoas
<maxoiaojun> hi, anyone on saucy bother to install "lsb" package and run /usr/lib/lsb/install_initd ?
<maxoiaojun> I believe https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lsb/+bug/1035136 is not fixed even on raring
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1035136 in lsb (Ubuntu Raring) "install_initd crashed with SyntaxError in __main__: invalid syntax" [Medium,Triaged]
<maxoiaojun> not fixed even on saucy
<Bulubulu> i ask for i915
<Bulubulu> those ppa kernel on ubuntu has a drm-intel patched one, is it safe to use this if problems with xorg exists?
<Bulubulu> i got some random dmesg errors with i915 tainted or something
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Stanley00> downloading saucy... don't know if the daily image come with mir yet?
<Bulubulu> how to tell mr kernel to use more swap
<BluesKaj> it'll come with Xmir I think
<Stanley00> thanks... still downloading... waiting... :D
<Bulubulu> sausage salami is good
<Bulubulu> is it possible to log the hd activity (hd sleep turnin off) to dmesg or something?
<Fuzzles272> whens mir coming to 13.10 daily?
<FernandoMiguel> mir?
<Fuzzles272> ye MIR http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mir_%28display_server%29
<FernandoMiguel> ah
<FernandoMiguel> !mir
<ubottu> Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<FernandoMiguel> 14.04 it seems
<Fuzzles272> but was told be defult in 13.10 to use it and get it stable for the lts
<FernandoMiguel> no idea
<Pici> I just saw something about this... one moment
<Pici> ...
<Pici> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-June/037401.html
<Pici> If they come back
#ubuntu+1 2013-07-02
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<FernandoMiguel> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi FernandoMiguel
<lgp171188> I have installed Saucy daily image on a VM in Virtualbox with 1 GB RAM. I noticed that the animations in the desktop are very slow inside the VM. Is there some way to improve it or disable it?
<wilee-nilee> lgp171188, Your aware that is it a development?
<wilee-nilee> it is*
<lgp171188> wilee-nilee: Yes I am aware of it. Previous Ubuntu releases that I have installed in a VM haven't had this issue. My hardware hasn't changed. So was wondering if something needs to be changed.
<wilee-nilee> vbox uses it's own drivers, not sure any change myself
<lgp171188> wilee-nilee: Okay I will try installing the guest additions and see if that improves things. Thanks.
<wilee-nilee> lgp171188, Heh, I had assumed you did having run vbox before.
<baronos> the last daily-live image the ubuntu is already with the mir by default?
<lgp171188> I am trying to install the guest additions on my saucy VM. the linux-headers-3.10.x.x-generic package is installed, but still the guest additions installer complains about missing headers. Is the location of the headers changed? Should I do some sort of symlinking if that is the case?
<wilee-nilee> baronos, #ubuntu-mir might have some release ifo, I doubt it will be in saucy.
<wilee-nilee> info*
<wilee-nilee> lgp171188, What is the host OS?
<lgp171188> wilee-nilee: Debian Jessie (unstable)
<wilee-nilee> lgp171188, You have dkms installed? there is a #vbox channel as well if needed.
<wilee-nilee> dkms in the host
<lgp171188> wilee-nilee: The guest additions installation succeeded though there was a warning about the headers. So I guess it worked fine.
<wilee-nilee> lgp171188, I assume debian has dkms it is for kernel upgrades and vbox to stay in sync.
<lgp171188> even after installing the guest additions the animations in the desktop are very slow. any way to disable them?
<wilee-nilee> lgp171188, I have never had ubuntu run even close to a regular install in vbox, I would run lubuntu if it were me.
<lgp171188> actually I have things to do with Ubuntu SDK and testing some touch apps. That is why I thought it would be easier to install ubuntu and use it.
<wilee-nilee> lgp171188, I would dualboot it if you want performance.
<wilee-nilee> and use a regular release
<BluesKaj> I've decided that the host OS should be kubuntu and the guest be Windows 7...windows seems to run faster than the reverse
<smallfoot-> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=wayland&searchon=names&suite=saucy&section=all
<smallfoot-> Why no works?
<smallfoot-> package.ubuntu.com dont work on saucy
<wilee-nilee> smallfoot-, Not until release
<smallfoot-> :(
<smallfoot-> well i need to know ahead which packages are there
<smallfoot-> to see if its any interesting packages
<smallfoot-> that make me wanna upgrade
<wilee-nilee> smallfoot-, Saucy is a development there is no upgrade.
<wilee-nilee> smallfoot-, do you mean upgrade to saucy?
<smallfoot-> i mean upgrade from raring to saucy
<wilee-nilee> smallfoot-, Ah, not a good idea on a development if it is your main OS, download the daily and try it out, it is basically raring with some newer versions of apps.
<wilee-nilee> I would dualboot it myself
<smallfoot-> idk, im kinda skeptic though, cuz saucy uses Mir
<smallfoot-> and nobody is adopting Mir
<smallfoot-> everyone else is jumping over Wayland
#ubuntu+1 2013-07-03
<kdef> hello, can someone here give me suggests for a wifi usb n device?   I think the most common chipsets are atheros and realtek.... any opinions?
<wilee-nilee> kdef, I have found all the ones I bought locally worked, there is a wiki on ones that due but not really up to date.
<wilee-nilee> do*
<alankila> kdef: I have had good experience on ath9k based device, but unfortunately only on PCI/PCIe
<alankila> I actually have two devices on my NAS/router/VPN/VM host, a 5 GHz ralink RT2800 and Atheros AR5418, which is 2.4 GHz only. Both have worked very well over the last few year or two
<alankila> now I have every expectation that USB introduces no particular problems, maybe the antenna is poor or something. Interface-wise, even USB 2 is fast enough, and USB itself is simply a packet-based point-to-point scheme so it shouldn't be difficult to support.
<zhak> hello can someone help me. I just got a new ultrabook but the wifi does not work. So I need to build a custom kernel to ger it working. But the build fails because dpkg-dev package is missing. How can i get that package without network?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<FernandoMiguel> howdy
<fetoega> My attempt to purge nvidia-325 defies me. "Error! There are no instances of module: nvidia-325" Any ideas how to solve this?
<fetoega> Or can i bypass this step by telling the system that the particular package is not installed and remove it manually?
<BluesKaj> fetoega, check for it in muon
<BluesKaj> if it's a ppa , it should still show up
<fetoega> BluesKaj: I have no Xorg running.
<fetoega> it is from edgers
<BluesKaj> ok
<fetoega> i am trying to remove/purge it after all.
<fetoega> gonna give aptitude a go at it. perhaps ill get lucky
<BluesKaj> use a text editor like nano to check your sources.list and either deletet he deb/ppa or # comment it ,. or  sudo ppa-purge xorg-edgers , if you have ppa-purge installed
<BluesKaj> fetoega,^
<fetoega> how would that help?
<fetoega> aptitude is chugging along though
<fetoega> perhaps itt will work
<fetoega> but aptitude has runied my systems before =)
<FernandoMiguel> fetoega: since multiarch, aptitude is not recommended
<FernandoMiguel> and I did use it a lot
<fetoega> hehe aptitude decided to remove a couple of xorg drivers and vlc for some reason... then is proceeded
<fetoega> hope it worked. brb
<Pinocchio> good morning
<Pinocchio> should i use drm-intel-next kernel for saucy salami?
<unicornjedi> hello
<wilee-nilee> unicornjedi, Your aware that 13.10 is in development and not advised for regular use.
<unicornjedi> yes
<unicornjedi> but I think the problem I have pertains to other versions of ubuntu.  it's something to do with busybox
<wilee-nilee> unicornjedi, Easiest way to see what is up is a detailed description, and running the bootinfo summary on the boot repair app, and posting the url to it.
<unicornjedi> okay let me boot into a liveUSB and get the info
<unicornjedi> okay i'm in the boot repair app right now
<wilee-nilee> unicornjedi, I know nothing about mdadm or raid so others wil be your best help.
<wilee-nilee> I would help if I could
<unicornjedi> thanks wilee-nilee! Do you know anything about this error upon boot-up. "gave up waiting for root device"
<unicornjedi> okay i have the info ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/5841863
<wilee-nilee> unicornjedi, not sure, generally suonds like fstab not having the correct uuid, in the circumstance I'm just guessing.
<wilee-nilee> or root is corrupted, another guess. ;)
<unicornjedi> D: yeah it's corrupted because mdadm messed up my boot files >:{
<Pinocchio> hi
<unicornjedi> hello pinocchio
<Pinocchio> should i use drm-intel with i915 using a sandy bridge
<Pinocchio> isw_bbfjfegbje_ARRAY
<Pinocchio> horrible
<Pinocchio> those bios raid stuff is just junk
<unicornjedi> wait are you having problems with raid too?
<unicornjedi> :( i can't help you much since I can't even get my raid working
<Pinocchio> no
<Pinocchio> i had that problem years ago, but i switched to btrfs raid 1 on my root and boot partition
<unicornjedi> hmm
<unicornjedi> could you help me with this? I installed mdadm and upon reboot I get this error. "Gave up waiting for root device" /dev/mapper/ubuntu-vg-root does not exist"
<Pinocchio> you boot with cd?
<Pinocchio> disable those raid stuff on your motherboard first
<unicornjedi> okay
<unicornjedi> i've done that. I'm also running a liveUSB on the computer that contains the Hard Drive with Ubuntu
<Pinocchio> install grub
<unicornjedi> Grub is installed and working
<Pinocchio> you need to re-install it
<unicornjedi> ahhhh okay, let me do that now with boot-repair
<Pinocchio> yeah or something, im old school
<unicornjedi> old school=swag
<Pinocchio> im not familiar with acronyms
<unicornjedi> I'm in boot-repair... should I do recommended or advanced repair?
<Pinocchio> just standard
<unicornjedi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5841863/
<unicornjedi> here is some information of my computer in case you need it
<Pinocchio> yeah seems to be you have to remove those dm-raid stuff
<unicornjedi> :o how could I do that?
<unicornjedi> should I continue with boot-repair?
<Pinocchio> udo dmraid -rE
<Pinocchio> then boot repair
<unicornjedi> okay, I really appreciate your help by the way.
<unicornjedi> will sudo dmraid- -rE delete any personal files?
<Pinocchio> yeah
<Pinocchio> it kills the entire library of the universe
<unicornjedi> i guess that includes my home folder?
<Pinocchio> no
<Pinocchio> it does not delete data
<Pinocchio> it just removes raid signature
<unicornjedi> oooh okay :)
<unicornjedi> okay  i'm running boot-repair again and it says "RAID detected"
<Pinocchio> omg
<unicornjedi> ???
<Pinocchio> this is strange
<unicornjedi> when I ran sudo dmraid -rE it had errors like
<unicornjedi> ERROR: ddf1: seeking device "/dev/dm-3" to 18446744073709421056
<Pinocchio> i would re-install the system and save a copy of your home folder
<Pinocchio> this stuff takes 20 minutes, yu may have a few gb of data
<Pinocchio> i only had problems after disabling dm-raid on some linux installations, i reinstalled on a clean AHCI mode (  well i use ssd and dm-raid doens't support dischard afaik)
<unicornjedi> AHCI mode?
<Pinocchio> yeah without those motherboard raid functionality
<unicornjedi> how is that different IDE?
<Pinocchio> ide is a compatibility mode
<Pinocchio> it doens't use the advanced features of AHCI like prefetch and NCQ or large disks >2tb
<unicornjedi> interesting....
<Pinocchio> your board supports AHCI? if not update your bios
<Pinocchio> some boards like p5k or other garbage needs to be patched to enable ahci due licensing issues
<unicornjedi> haha, i have AHCI
<unicornjedi> (sigh) I don't want to have to reinstall all my programs after a fresh install
<unicornjedi> along with the repositories
<Pinocchio> if you back up the folders you don't have to worry about that
<Pinocchio> usr var and stuff
<Pinocchio> etc
<unicornjedi> OMG... I was able to boot up Ubuntu. YESSS
<Pinocchio> fascinating
<unicornjedi> I restored the MBR record of my hard drive
<unicornjedi> but I had to load an old kernel from advanced options
<Pinocchio> yeah do a update-gorg later
<unicornjedi> oh great..... I have to reinstall programs
<unicornjedi> again I really appreciate your help
<Pinocchio> are you using raid1?
<Pinocchio> used?
<unicornjedi> I think so. how can I check
<Pinocchio> you have the same data on sdb
<Pinocchio> my mnemonics in my cognitive apparatus needs a recovery
<Pinocchio> in other words, i need to sleep its very late in this part of earth
<unicornjedi> good one haaa
<unicornjedi> well I have to go to
<unicornjedi> goooood nightt
#ubuntu+1 2013-07-04
<mynameis1e1eted> so... mir
<mynameis1e1eted> the point is that it can run on phone, tablet and tv
<mynameis1e1eted> I've run regular X-servers on that too and see no reason Xorg cant work with a mobile graphics card and a smaller display size
<mynameis1e1eted> how is mir different from Xorg?
<brendand> mynameis1e1eted, it's more effecient. x will work on phones/tablets (of course), but not well
<mynameis1e1eted> so the goal is similiar to wayland
<mynameis1e1eted> application refreshes are in monitor-sync
<pinocchio> good morning
<mynameis1e1eted> and no app refreshes more than the entire display
<pinocchio> i got  a i915 gfx
<mynameis1e1eted> and no portion of display without an updated app is updated
<mynameis1e1eted> how well does nvidia work with mir right now?
<pinocchio> should i use the drm-intel-nightly stuff because i got some errors according to dmesg
<k1l> mynameis1e1eted: x.org got alot of stuff that is not needed (in that way) anymore. and alot of stuff that needs to be patched because its not included in xorg. so the replacement of x with a new displayserver is a common target
<mynameis1e1eted> will open-sourced cde work with mir?
<mynameis1e1eted> or athena-widget applications like xterm?
<mynameis1e1eted> or xemacs?
<mynameis1e1eted> does mir enable remote app display just like I can set DISPLAY within X to have apps appear on other screens?
<mynameis1e1eted> also will it make my existing X-apps faster?
<k1l> mynameis1e1eted: i think to that specific questions you will get more answers in #ubuntu-mir
<pinocchio> this is the horrible bug
<pinocchio> http://pastebin.com/mu5Y8ZHE
<mn2010> and i referr you to xorg-edgers
<mn2010> there intel drivers are newer than saucy's repo.
<pinocchio> saucy repo intel-drm has some kernel options afaik
<pinocchio> this cpu is out for 2 years and still linux can't handle it right
<mn2010> im a AMD/ATI Platform, so idk, and im just updating to saucy, havent been on linux for the last 6 months...
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<pinocchio> now i added those edgers xorg
<mn2010> any issues?
<pinocchio> this is the system: http://ares.network23.ch/phpsysinfo/index.php?disp=dynamic
<mn2010> :( he left
<mn2010> Hello Blues
<BluesKaj> hi mn2010
<mn2010> wish they would include the Memtest+86 - 5.xx Beta instead of the Legacy 4.xx version
<mn2010> think i just got D/C'ed... my server/router, has a simple script to play sys-beep(tone) on dropped/error packets during concurrent connections.
<rbasak> Is the clock in the corner of my screen supposed to be gone?
<mn2010> yes, youre not supposed to know the time... joking ofcourse, unity? or other?
<rbasak> Other
<rbasak> It's pretty hacked up, so it could just be my configuration
<rbasak> If it's not expected behaviour, I can dig into it. I guess it's not?
<mn2010> probably youre config.
<mn2010> its expected behavior of almost all window managers, unity, gnome, kde, xwm, xfce, enlightenment - its generally a good idea to have a clock in youre interface. thats the idea
<mn2010> why is pulseaudio still at 3.0, when current stable is 4.0?
<Bugsy_Malone> if i want to save some power with 3.10 kernel, i have ot activate the timer clicks
<mn2010> ???
<Bugsy_Malone> full dynticks
<Surak> Today's update of unity conflicts xorg...
<FernandoMiguel> yay
 * FernandoMiguel checks
<FernandoMiguel> Surak: nothing here
<Surak> if I try to install unity again, it tries to remove pretty much any graphical package from the system...  and wants to install libwayland-cursos, libwayland-client, and a couple others.
<Surak> cursor*
<FernandoMiguel> checking
<FernandoMiguel> $ sudo apt-get install unity
<FernandoMiguel> unity is already the newest version.
<Surak> do you have a nvidia or ati video card?
<Surak> ati : amd
<FernandoMiguel> intel
<Surak> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libqtgui4 : Depends: libqt4-declarative (= 4:4.8.4+dfsg-0ubuntu13) but it is not going to be installed              Depends: libxi6 (>= 2:1.2.99.4) but it is not going to be installed  unity : Depends: libgl1-mesa-glx but it is not going to be installed or                   libgl1          Depends: libglew1.8 (>= 1.8.0) but it is not going to be installed          Depends: libgtk-3-0 
<Surak> and so on
<FernandoMiguel> Surak: do you have any PPA?
<FernandoMiguel> is your repo updated?
<Surak> I have, but for very unrelated things - bitcoin, and opencpn
<Surak> I have proposed and backports enabled, removed now
<FernandoMiguel> those should have nothing in +1
<Surak> indeed
<Surak> That machine is fubar. I have no idea what happened.
<alankila> it can probably be fixed by migrating upgraded libraries or dependencies back to distribution's own versions
<FernandoMiguel> Surak: dpkg --configure -a ?
<alankila> first one would have to identify exactly what has been changed though
<alankila> come to think of it there ought to be a tool that prints out packages whose versions differ from the ones that would be given by current apt policy
<alankila> and there's apt-pinning though I hate its guts
<Surak> does nothingdpkg --configure -a
<FernandoMiguel> Surak: apt-get auto-remove; apt-get clean
<FernandoMiguel> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
 * FernandoMiguel adds a -y just for fun
<FernandoMiguel> I forgot how to remove all pins :\
<Surak> auto-remove?
<FernandoMiguel> apt-mark something...
<FernandoMiguel> Surak: to remove stale packages
<FernandoMiguel> it's safe!
<Surak> yea... :)
<Surak> will try with the latest cd. No time for fun today
<FernandoMiguel> CD?
<FernandoMiguel> running on a live cd?
<Surak> nope - will reinstall from the latest cd, that's what I mean. I have some meetings this week, and cannot afford to be playing with a non-working machine at the airport
<FernandoMiguel> ofc
<FernandoMiguel> it could be useful if you found a bug
<FernandoMiguel> but ofc, having a working machine is prioritary
<FernandoMiguel> let us know how that went!
<Bugsy_Malone> is this command working in root directory if started in another?" "find -xdev -type f -exec btrfs fi defrag '{}' \;"
<Surak> Well, it's probably something I caused, if no one else is having.
<FernandoMiguel> Surak: 2 folks aren't a good sample :)
<Surak> indeed- Such a hugh screwup tends to my one's fault, rather than a well-behaved system - oh wait, this is +1
<Surak> own
<FernandoMiguel> ehe
<Bugsy_Malone> isnt it possible to limit tbe btrfs scrub speed and balance speed?
<Bugsy_Malone> you can limit it in mdraid and dmRaid
<wilee-nilee> Bugsy_Malone, In 13.10?
<Surak> I reinstalled the system, from the cd image. Still borked. Although in a different way
<wilee-nilee> Surak, And?
<wilee-nilee> it is a development
<Surak> I have a desktop... no dock, no nothing else
<wilee-nilee> Surak, you missing graphic drivers maybe?
<Surak> No, I mean, I have the desktop icons, I can select, double click them
<Surak> Inside the user session after lightdm
<FernandoMiguel> I have had that happen to me
<FernandoMiguel> killall -9 unity-panel-service
<Surak> pfu, this is all too weird
<FernandoMiguel> bbl
<Surak> what is the package for unity's "dock"?
<Surak> or launcher
<Seven_Si1_Two> Surak: I don't know exactly, but it's a compiz plugin
<Surak> rm -rf bin etc etc etc
<FernandoMiguel> ahahaa
<FernandoMiguel> still at it Surak
<FernandoMiguel> and he is gone
<wilee-nilee> in so many ways, lol
<alankila> Didn't he try apt-pinning or did no-one tell him to do that
<alankila> it would have probably restored the distro by downgrading packages until package installation/upgrade would have worked properly again.
<alankila> it's either that or knowing what extra stuff you have installed in the first place though
<alankila> because I couldn't find a command that would have output packages that are somehow more recent than the versions you'd get by an apt-get upgrade
<alankila> that sort of packages would be primary candidates for downgrading
<wilee-nilee> alankila, No real communication from them that meant anything.
<alankila> anyway I really hate this whole packaging thing in the first place. Ubuntu should ship a read-only distro core and then let people muck it up with some kind of overlay mount
<alankila> then when 6 months go by you get a new read-only core and your overlay would be wiped
<alankila> bulletproof upgrades of the distro and think how quickly it could be done, you'd stream even 1 GB of packages onto disk in like 10 seconds after you have the upgrade file
<wilee-nilee> alankila, Thats android, not gonna happen.
<alankila> well, maybe android happens on desktop then
<wilee-nilee> alankila, You can install it as such and HP has a version.
<alankila> yeh well I mean there should be more users of the thing than just me. I couldn't get my work done with android-running laptop
<alankila> but I absolutely think that all this mucking around with packages is kinda pointless, because it just makes it more difficult to install and upgrade the OS & far more likely that a program doesn't work because one guy runs different set of packages from another.
<wilee-nilee> alankila, Tell your story to the other half of the world without computer or internet access, your reality is based on yours alone and does not reflect anything else.
<alankila> well the people without computers don't really care how package managers ought to work, do they
<well0ne> hey, i'm having problems with my power indicator on 13.10
<well0ne> it just dont appear with   gnome classic
<well0ne> i cant activate it throu dconf-editor or similar
<well0ne> its installed and i can run the service in /lib but it wont be shown
<well0ne> any advice please?
<Bugsy_Malone> use mate
<Bugsy_Malone> and get rid of those ubuntuoid gui
<Bugsy_Malone> Hello NSA, do you like nuclear energy?
<Bugsy_Malone> mate runs stable and its a gui for humans
<holstein> well0ne: other than, dont expect the pre-release to be stable, i would just wait around a bit.. maybe look for a bug on launchpad
<well0ne> yeah i found one but its fixed
<well0ne> and i have the latest
<well0ne> huh earlyer it was availabe
<well0ne> in the menu
<well0ne> somehow it dissapeared
<well0ne> :( i just fresh installed everything
<well0ne> and moved 100gb files on the new sys
<well0ne> kinda fustrating but yeah, shouldnt use the dev edition
<Bugsy_Malone> yeah use debian or something
<holstein> Bugsy_Malone: ?
<Patrickdk> well0ne, heh? it hasn't existed since 12.04 on gnome classic
<holstein> Bugsy_Malone: check the topic, friend..
<Bugsy_Malone> debian is very stable, the fork ubuntu is ok if you have a lot of time
<Bugsy_Malone> ubuntu is a fork of debian
<holstein> Bugsy_Malone: no one is interesting it debating that.. but thats OT in this channel
<Bugsy_Malone> i just told him to install debian if he wants a stable distro
<Bugsy_Malone> thats a fact, unless we are in ubuntu dev channel or not
<well0ne> huh ? the battery indicator ?
<Patrickdk> no one asked for something stable
<Patrickdk> well0ne, I have never found a solution for the battery indicator on 12.04, let alone since then
<well0ne> lawl....
<well0ne> there must be a solution
<holstein> well0ne: try the normal routine.. as a new user.. remove the configs
<holstein> well0ne: you might be preferring some other desktop environment. regardless, dont use 13.10 and expect it to work
<well0ne> i tried
<well0ne> no success
<holstein> and you may not have success.. and its not a priority to "fix" it
<Patrickdk> well0ne, for gnome classic? no there isn't
<well0ne> hm? wah
<well0ne> there was one before i could swear
<holstein> well0ne: i dont think so
<well0ne> hah
<well0ne> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/1162706
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1162706 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Power indicator gone missing." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<well0ne> see
<well0ne> it was there !
<FernandoMiguel> not it's not
<FernandoMiguel> mine is there
<FernandoMiguel> unless I kill unity-panel-service  a few dozen times
<well0ne> i dont use unity
<FernandoMiguel> ah
<yofel> can anyone tell me what "ERROR:root:Could not find any typelib for GnomeKeyring" means?
<yofel> It seems to work fine despite that. (This is kubuntu where something pulled gnome-keyring onto the system recently which seems to have automatically set itself as preferred python-keyring backend)
<trism> yofel: you're probably missing gir1.2-gnomekeyring-1.0 or whatever version it is in saucy (somebody is trying to use GnomeKeyring with gobject-introspection)
<yofel> yep
<yofel> gir1.2-gnomekeyring-1.0:
<yofel>   Installed: (none)
<yofel> trism: yep, that helped, thanks
#ubuntu+1 2013-07-05
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<FernandoMiguel> hey
<FernandoMiguel> hey
<hggdh> FernandoMiguel: hey back :-)
<FernandoMiguel> heyyyyy hggdh
<FernandoMiguel> buddy miss you like hell
<hggdh> FernandoMiguel: yeah. Been a long time I have not seen you -- and that includes the -pt channel :-)
<FernandoMiguel> still there
<FernandoMiguel> just idling
<FernandoMiguel> bored at everything, you know! quit my last job, trying to look for something better
<hggdh> heh. Been looking for the wrong nick :-)
<FernandoMiguel> but the times aren't helping
<FernandoMiguel> I "killed" BUGabundo years ago
<hggdh> sic tempora gloria mundi, I guess
<zoktar> anyone else having compiz segfaults in 13.10?
<FernandoMiguel> zorael: nope
<FernandoMiguel> only unity-panel-service
<zoktar> nvidia drivers
<wilee-nilee> .
#ubuntu+1 2013-07-06
<sevenhill> Hello everyone
<sevenhill> i have noticed a bug about softwarecenter.db.update  , is there any devel of it here now ?
<wilee-nilee> sevenhill, never seen one on the channel, not sure they would admit that here. ;)
<sevenhill> :) then i will shot it here any maybe an undercover devel will note it :)
<wilee-nilee> sevenhill, YOu can file a bug.
<sevenhill> what is the exact package name for softwarecenter.db.update ?  ( to use it via ubuntu-bug app ? )
<sevenhill> softwarecenter.db.update couldn't read .desktop files if it has : inside its name
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hi penguin42
<mikeos>  Running KDE 4.10.90 on top of Saucy nighlty and there is no akonadi google resource;  i read that since KDE 4.9 these resources are part of kdepim. Any clue?
<Buzzsaws> good morning
<Buzzsaws> is it normal radeo HDMI doesnt work?
<Buzzsaws> is this a feature?
<Daekdroom> Are you talking about audio?
<holstein> hdmi is pretty hit and miss in general
<Daekdroom> It works for me (R). Although after enabling the audio (it's disabled by default), it still didn't work for awhile.
<holstein> i dont have a lot of the hardware to experiment with
<penguin42> Buzzsaws: Running radeon hdmi here
<Buzzsaws> fascinating
<penguin42> Buzzsaws: hd4350 I've got one display on HDMI, one on DVI
<Buzzsaws> a 5450 PCI?
<penguin42> no, 4350 here - I'm on the open driver and running KDE
<Buzzsaws> i run mate, but this doenst natter
<Daekdroom> I have a 5450 PCI-E and it works with DVI-I and HDMI at the same time.
<Daekdroom> on the open source driver.
<Buzzsaws> i use the knerd 3.10
<penguin42> Buzzsaws: OK, open driver or closed? And what doesn't work ? completely blank?
<Buzzsaws> saucy salami
<Buzzsaws> gfx works, it also shows audio
<Buzzsaws> on pulse-audio or aplay
<penguin42> yeh, saucy here
<Buzzsaws> but it doesnt' play any audio
<penguin42> oh, audio - not tried audio - it does show up in the audio config on KDE but my HDMI monitor doesn't have speakers
<Daekdroom> Like I said, hdmi audio is disabled by default.
<Buzzsaws> i don't know whats wrong with sausage salami, my monitor doens't even show me audio settings
<holstein> Buzzsaws: try pavucontrol
<Buzzsaws> i tried aplay and stuff
<Daekdroom> You have to set radeon.audio=1 as a kernel parameter.
<Daekdroom> Did you do that?
<Buzzsaws> no
<penguin42> oh god, I'm going to be thinking of this release as sausage now...
<Daekdroom> Then do it.
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Curious, I didn't do that and it's showing up as an audio device
<Buzzsaws> thats not necessary according to kernel 3.10 develdopers
<Daekdroom> Is it not?
<Daekdroom> They finally enabled it?
<Buzzsaws> i heard they fixed that or something
<penguin42> Buzzsaws: If you do   cat /proc/asound/cards   does it show HDMI ?
<Buzzsaws> yeah my cat meows
<Buzzsaws> nah
<Buzzsaws> it does show two devices
<Buzzsaws> at irq48
<Buzzsaws> let me see where irq48 is
<penguin42> Buzzsaws: Why not put it in a pastebin?
<penguin42> Daekdroom: I'm curious about the thing about having to enable it, my radeon has been claiming to show radeon audio for years
<Daekdroom> penguin42, HDMI audio was disabled for several kernel releases (and I think it - might - be enabled in 3.11) because it was making the cards not work for some people that didn't even use HDMI audio.
<Buzzsaws> yeah it seems to be its the radeon on irq48
<Buzzsaws> aplay doens't work
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Hmph, I've never seen it go on my hd4350 - always shows up in annoying places
<penguin42> Buzzsaws: Can you pastebin your /proc/asound/cards
<Daekdroom> penguin42, before I did the parameter thing, it showed as a alsa device, but not under pulseaudio settings.
<Buzzsaws> yes i pastebin it
<penguin42> huh that confuses me even more
<penguin42> Buzzsaws: where?
<Daekdroom> penguin42, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTQwNDY
<Daekdroom> "
<Daekdroom> So if all goes well for the Linux 3.11 kernel cycle, it looks like AMD may re-enable "out of the box" HDMI audio support, which could then happen for Linux 3.12. For now, Radeon HDMI audio users will need to keep set radeon.audio=1 for having this basic but important feature."
<Buzzsaws> http://pastebin.com/pxH4XdJn
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Maybe it was different on HD4350 - I've had it showing up for years, enough to be annoying a couple of years ago when KDE would default to it instead of the onboard
<Buzzsaws> this message was on phoronix in april 13
<Daekdroom> Odd.
<Buzzsaws> hmm the knerd 311 takes a lot of itme
<penguin42> Buzzsaws: I'd try that param that Daekdroom suggests
<Buzzsaws> those gorg parameter, yeah i hope the gorgs accept the kernel parameter at start
<penguin42> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5850820/  is my parameter
<penguin42> beep - is my asound data
<Buzzsaws> http://pastebin.com/hv06yW0J
<Buzzsaws> very strange issue
<Buzzsaws> it shouldn't be an issue if the card is only PCI the adressing is the same way
<penguin42> Buzzsaws: When you say PCI you really do mean just PCI don't you? That's pretty rare
<Buzzsaws> i am using a pci gfx card, its a server
<penguin42> ah
<Daekdroom> Whenever I see a PCI card getting released these days, I think "that should be the last model ever" and am proven wrong.
<penguin42> PCI graphics cards are pretty rare - can't remember the last time I saw a moden one
<penguin42> finding one with HDMI is pretty impressive
<Buzzsaws> i need my pcie slots for SAS cards the server audio is only for some alert massages
<Buzzsaws> its a modern pci card, this card is dedicated for hdpc and such stuff
<penguin42> a beeper not good enough for you?
<Buzzsaws> its only 66MHz PCI but thats fast enough for 2D stuff
<Buzzsaws> the beeper is in another room
<penguin42> that's a luxury!
<Buzzsaws> the hdmi wire goes from the chellar to bureaucracy room
<penguin42> has some old Matrox cards that work on old obscure/embedded machines
<penguin42> Buzzsaws: OK, so does it show up in pulse?
<Buzzsaws> yes
<Buzzsaws> is this pulse utility a gui?
<penguin42> there are gui and command line; pactl list sinks   should tell you
<Buzzsaws> ok i run now pavucontrol
<Buzzsaws> and set hdmi out as out
<Buzzsaws> is there something to reduce the power consumption (kernel parameter or something) to put the card in energy saving state if not used?
<Daekdroom> Buzzsaws, http://wiki.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature/#index3h2
<Daekdroom> You'd have to set it manually, unless you tolerate flickering.
<Daekdroom> (perhaps a script to change it for you?)
<Buzzsaws> a script that starts if screensaver starts
<Buzzsaws> ?
<Daekdroom> Possibly.
<penguin42> I thought there was a fix that *just* went in
<Daekdroom> Yeah, in 3.11, but not on by default.
<Buzzsaws> the card consumes 15w, maybe it could be reduced to 3w if the card sleeps
 * penguin42 wonders why a card would take 3w when doing nothing
<Buzzsaws> because ramdac and stuff is still working
<Buzzsaws> memory refresh, and other things
<penguin42> oh, right I guess should be less in blank
<Buzzsaws> so dynpwm or something
<Buzzsaws> if i got i915 do i need those i915 kernel on ppa? other computer has some issues with xorg sometime
<Buzzsaws> hi
<penguin42> hey
#ubuntu+1 2013-07-07
<BluesKaj_> Howdy folks
<bcbc2> Anyone else seeing all terminal stdin (including passwords in clear case) echoed on the splash screen while shutting down?
<bcbc2> I'm using the mir ppa - which may or may not be involved
<wilee-nilee> bcbc2, I have not looked close in the stock setup, but have not seen that, I have a ssd so it goes fairly fast.
<wilee-nilee> not really helpful info I suppose
<bcbc2> wilee-nilee: ok thanks... I suspect it's the xmir involved, but thought I'd check here first
<bcbc2> wilee-nilee: Maybe that'll be the workaround: use a ssd? ;)
<wilee-nilee> lol, I like it in general my 5 year old toshiba laptop runs faster for sure.
<bcbc2> I'm a bit too cheap for ssd just yet. It is tempting though.
<wilee-nilee> bcbc2, I'm in grad school, god bless financial aid.
<wilee-nilee> money now pay later. ;)
<bcbc2> cool. yeah I guess it will come back later. But by then you should be coining it?
#ubuntu+1 2014-06-30
<snadge> so unicorn has systemd?
<DalekSec> snadge: Optionally, but not as default.
<DalekSec> That is, it's installed because of logind, but it's only an optional init system.
<snadge> interesting.. so its a shim that fits in with upstart?
<rww> !info systemd
<ubottu> systemd (source: systemd): system and service manager. In component main, is optional. Version 204-12ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 1114 kB, installed size 5098 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<rww> snadge: i expect so, yes
<rww> iirc 204 was the last version that worked with the shim thing they wrote
<rww> (because logind in >= 205 depends on systemd for cgroup management)
<rww> s/systemd/systemd as pid 1/
<DalekSec> rww: I believe the shim could be enhanced to cover the use of 208 in Ubuntu with upstart as the init: https://plus.google.com/107564545827215425270/posts/5xDgMU9XoUr
 * rww nods
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<Daekdroom> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
#ubuntu+1 2014-07-01
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<qengho> I dig your nick, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey qengho
<BluesKaj> yeah, used this nick for 15 yrs on irc :)
<qengho> I've had four nicks in that time. My first, a Monty Python reference seemed dated when I left my teens.
<BluesKaj> Monty Python is producing a reunion of sorts I think
<BluesKaj> qengho, maybe your old nick won't seem so dated after all :)
#ubuntu+1 2014-07-02
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<lordievader> Good evening.
#ubuntu+1 2014-07-03
<Roey> hello all, is there a kernel 3.15 ppa that's stable?
<Roey> (for trusty tahr)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<PreSSion>  ubuntu 14.10 with mir and unity 8,.. what kind of extension libreoffice will have? like .odt .doc ..... its cuz i want start some projects, but then i want share the libreoffice or openoffice in ubuntu 14.10 with mir, and i am not sure if this will have got the same extension
<PreSSion> sry for my "engrish"
<rwd> PreSSion: assuming you mean Libreoffice Writer, .odt as normal
<rwd> Mir vs. not Mir doesn't affect that at all
<PreSSion> yeah
<PreSSion> thanks!
<PreSSion> so i must write a lot
<PreSSion> and it would to be very confortable get my computer in the pocket
<PreSSion> i must to go, thanks!
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<Roey> hello all
<Roey> is there any guide for installing kernel 3.15 as a PPA on my Trust Tahr system?
<lordievader> Roey: You know that this approach is not really supported under Ubuntu? Anyhow it seems that only rc2 is available for Trusty: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Roey> I see.
<Roey> lordievader:  right, I assume that the standard course of action is to wait until the next release that supports it?
<Roey> lordievader:  the reason that I want to use kernel 3.15 is because BTRFS bugs have been fixed in it that currently make backups for me impossible
<Roey> namely, USB bugs and stability bugs.
<lordievader> Roey: Yes, Utopic is currently at 3.16. Trusty might see 3.15 (or possibly even 3.16) with a dot release.
<Roey> ok
<Roey> when will that come about?
<Roey> (considering how Utopic stands for release in February? March?)
<lordievader> !schedule | Roey
<Roey> October?
<ubottu> Roey: A schedule of Utopic Unicorn (14.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseSchedule
<Roey> thank you, lordievader
<Roey> yep, October.
<Roey> so when would a dot release for Trusty arrive?
<Roey> in comparison?
<lordievader> Roey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<Roey> again the issue is that I can't do backups with btrfs.
<Roey> July 24th.
<Roey> ok.
<lordievader> Roey: I don't think Trusty's kernel will be updated with the .1 release.
<Roey> there we go then
<Roey> so like I was saying, that's why I wanted to try that PPA\
<lordievader> Roey: I advice against it, if you do press on don't expect to receive support when kernel related things break.
<Roey> opf course
<Roey> *of course
#ubuntu+1 2014-07-04
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2014-07-05
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#ubuntu+1 2014-07-06
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<elfy> anyone seeing oddities in seeking while playing mp3's at all - not sure what to report it against either - same happens with clementine (which I think uses xine) and parole which uses gstreamer
<elfy> fail
<elfy> clementine appears to be wanting gstreamer
<BluesKaj> elfy, gstreamer is default on my setup , but I'm on kde/kubuntu
<elfy> hi BluesKaj I think i've narrowed it down to a local issue
<elfy> a live session works fine
<elfy> thanks though :)
<BluesKaj> elfy, right
<elfy> might be time for a clean install got some issues with nvidia/nouveau as well :p
<BluesKaj> I use vlc for most media ...but I'm not big on playlists etc
<BluesKaj> using nvidia 331 driver here, no issues
<elfy> I had nvidia working fine - was tracking down something else - went back to nouveau - now nvidia installs but doesn't actually get used :)
<BluesKaj> the only nvidia gpus that seem to have probs are the real hi-end cards
<elfy> I certainly don't have anything like that :p
<elfy> must be blacklisted somewhere - but I can't find it currently
<BluesKaj> me neither , elcheapo 8400gs here  :)
<elfy> bit newer - but not by much :D
<BluesKaj>  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<elfy> BluesKaj: I've had similar before - there's an nvidia blacklist somewhere - just not found it yet - not being overly concerned
<elfy> it is Sunday after all :)
<BluesKaj> this laptop uses the intel i915 driver and it's great ...the nvidia stuff is on my old desktop
<elfy> desktop here
<BluesKaj> elfy, nouveau should be automatically bypassed if the nvidia driver is installed from additional drivers or the repox
<BluesKaj> repos
<elfy> yea I know BluesKaj - not happening for some reason - thought it might be that I'm booting with systemd - but tried after booting upstart - still nothing
<elfy> did a bug - shall see
<BluesKaj> elfy, hmm so you installed the systemd dev stuff, that's somewhat bleeding ege
<elfy> :)
<elfy> it is actually installed for you to afaik
<BluesKaj> apart from the systemd libs they're slowly adding
<elfy> it'll certainly boot for you
<elfy> and I have had issues with systemd and nvidia - entirely possible this is related
<BluesKaj> must be booting
<BluesKaj> with sys'd
<BluesKaj> here
<BluesKaj> it's installed
<BluesKaj> but I haven't noticed any difference , which is probly a good thing
<elfy> to boot with it you'll either need to add it to the linux cmdline in grub default "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash init=/lib/systemd/systemd" "
<elfy> or edit the linux line at boot in grub and add it then
<elfy> try systemd-analyze in a terminal
<Bluefoxicy> any use of btrfs caching against SSD in 14.10?
<Bluefoxicy> I'd like to get a big new hard drive and use hot caching on the SSD
<Bluefoxicy> But I can't tell if btrfs-cache or btrfs-hot relocation is the right way
<Bluefoxicy> (likewise, I don't understand why this is a btrfs thing and not a basic block device thing)
<Bluefoxicy> oh
<Bluefoxicy> bcache is block device
<qengho> Bluefoxicy: I have the math worked out to have an optimum dmcache on SSD, if you go that route. The only reason I haven't used it that it requires mounting setting up the proxy device somewhere and then mounting it. I don't know yet if I can do that for root device.
<Bluefoxicy> qengho:  you can, but you may or may not need to bring up udev to do it automatically
<Bluefoxicy> You can also use a bcache hook in an initrd from what I'm reading... it *looks* to me like the kernel can't look at a cache device and recognize its connections automatically
<Bluefoxicy> which is really stupid
<Bluefoxicy> why wouldn't attachment of a cache device to a backing device write the UUID of the backing device onto the cache?
<qengho> I thought I might need to pivot-root.
<Bluefoxicy> then the kernel would go, "Oh, look, /dev/myssd has attachment to /dev/sda1, ok set that up now."
<Bluefoxicy> apparently that doesn't happen ?_?
<qengho> Bluefoxicy: I think we're talking different things, btw.  bcache != dmcache
<Bluefoxicy> qengho:  not sure what dmcache is either :(
<Bluefoxicy> and btrfs has hot relocation integrated
<Bluefoxicy> why are there 8 ways to do this?
<qengho> I don't think bcache and btrfs are related either.
<Bluefoxicy> nope
<Bluefoxicy> btrfs has its own hot relocation thing, it will relocate hot data onto ssd, somehow
<qengho> Bluefoxicy: That must be new. That's what I was interested in long ago.
<qengho> I'm using btrfs now.
<Bluefoxicy> http://lwn.net/Articles/551203/
<Bluefoxicy> qengho:  I think it'd be better as a generic VFS feature tbh.
<Bluefoxicy> qengho:  this whole conversation can be restated.
<Bluefoxicy> "Why doesn't Linux support ReadyBoost?"
<qengho> Never heard of it.
<Bluefoxicy> ReadyBoost was something Microsoft released with  Windows Vista
<Bluefoxicy> they had this whole thing where you could plug in a USB flash drive, click "enable readyboost" on the drive, and it would store frequently-used file data on the  drive in a 4GB cache
<Bluefoxicy> so
<qengho> I've heard of Vista. Barely.
<Bluefoxicy> now we're talking about putting in an SSD and telling the OS to use that in exactly the same way.
<Bluefoxicy> DragonFly BSD does this in the VFS cache layer too
<Bluefoxicy> you can create a swap partition on an SSD and tell DFBSD to swap the block cache to it
<Bluefoxicy> i.e. use the SSD as file data cache for frequently-accessed file data
<penguin42> I'm reasonably sure there is a thing for linux for that
<penguin42> dm-cache or bcache?
<qengho> Hah.
<BluesKaj> elfy, just rebooted with systemd and the laptop, but I'm getting this error with systemd-analyze in the terminalnon the desktop (nvidia): " Failed to issue method call: No such property 'FirmwareTimestampMonotonic'
<BluesKaj> i don't see aline in default cru
<BluesKaj> grub with
<elfy> if you get that error I think it means systemd isn't running - you are using utopic aren't you?
<elfy> BluesKaj: my grub http://paste.ubuntu.com/7756678/
<elfy> I added the init= bit then update-grub
<BluesKaj> yes elfy, my laptop is fine on systemd, just copied the default grub over to the desktop, but same error
<MichaelP> Having trouble with installing kde5 on ubuntu 14.10....  http://paste2.org/OCJOyHZD
<lordievader> MichaelP: How did you install project-neon?
<MichaelP> http://paste2.org/fO9dMgwN
<MichaelP> lordievader:
<lordievader> MichaelP: Maybe you want the kf5-weekly: https://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Using_Project_Neon_to_contribute_to_KDE#Installing_Project_Neon_5
<MichaelP> lordievader: W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/neon/kf5-snapshot-weekly/ubuntu/dists/utopic/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<lordievader> MichaelP: Hmm, you should ask in #project-neon but I think you want 'devel' instead of utopic. http://ppa.launchpad.net/neon/kf5-snapshot-weekly/ubuntu/dists/
<Beldar> !ppa | MichaelP
<ubottu> MichaelP: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Beldar> key point "WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk."
<lordievader> We're in #ubuntu+1 aren't we used to unsupported things?
<Beldar> MichaelP, THere is no 14.10 package in that unstable ppa
<MichaelP> think Muon is solving the plasma-desktop issiue
<BluesKaj> elfy, no luck, same error :( , guess the desktop isn't ready for systemd
<BluesKaj> altho apt says it's installed
<elfy> BluesKaj: mmm not sure then - all I did was add the init= line and bob was my uncle
<BluesKaj> elfy, well systemd is working on this laptop so the problem with desktop could be HW elated somehow
<BluesKaj> related
<elfy> I'd guess so
<qengho> BluesKaj: I prefer "hardware elated".
<BluesKaj> hehe. qengho
<BluesKaj> ok laters
#ubuntu+1 2015-06-29
<FatBastard> Whats up
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<thenwkg> I am trying to install numix icons on 15.10, but they don't have a 15.10 package yet. Is there a way to install a package for an older version of Kubuntu ?
<robin-hero> Hey all! I set Terminal to maximum size on Unity8 (Desktop Next), and now I can't resize it to the original size, because there are no control buttons on the title.
<robin-hero> What can I do?
#ubuntu+1 2015-06-30
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<ryilefer> Guys..tried to update nvidia..running 15.10..now I cnat even login.. It says "the system is running in low graphics mode"
<trism> ryilefer: ctrl+alt+f2 to a tty, login and check you have the linux headers for your kernel: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r); then check: dkms status; to see if the module is installed for your kernel
<ryilefer> @trism: on it
<ryilefer> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed ,0 to remove and 18 not upgraded
<trism> ryilefer: what about the dkms status line for your kernel? does it say Installed?
<ryilefer> trism: how do I check the dkms status??
<trism> ryilefer: just type: dkms status;
<ryilefer> Installed
<ryilefer> Do in type the output?
<ryilefer> I*
<trism> ryilefer: if you have/can install pastebinit it would be interesting to see: dkms status | pastebinit; but if it really is installed you'll have to check dmesg to see if it tried to load the nvidia module and failed for some reason
<ryilefer> trism: http://imgur.com/VHS3hLi
<ryilefer> or http://paste.ubuntu.com/11800223/
<trism> ryilefer: uname -r; was a command not your username, is the output of uname -r; 3.19.0-22-generic?
<trism> ryilefer: the screenshot was fine
<trism> ryilefer: the output looks fine, which nvidia card do you have?
<ryilefer> 720M
<ryilefer> And yes, Linux-headers-3.19.0-22-generic is already the newest version
<ryilefer> That's the output.. After cornering (uname -r)
<ryilefer> Correcting*
<trism> ryilefer: do you see any nvidia lines in the output of: dmesg; ?
<ryilefer> trism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11800295/
<trism> ryilefer: seems to be not loading because that driver version dropped support for your card, although i can't remember where the support list page is on the nvidia site
<trism> ryilefer: not sure which nvidia versions are available in wily
<ryilefer> :(
<trism> ryilefer: seems kind of strange, I didn't think the 720m was that old
<ryilefer> 3-4 years
<ryilefer> Probably
<ryilefer> Geforce 720M
<ryilefer> trism: http://imgur.com/3QtTMSB
<trism> ryilefer: actually, I think the problem is you are using too old a nvidia version
<trism> ryilefer: you are on 304.125 but I see the 720m in the latest version
<ryilefer> Ah...anything I can do?
<ryilefer> trism: I followed some YouTube tutorial to update the driver...biggest mistake..
<trism> ryilefer: try: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-304; then: sudo apt-get install nvidia-346;
<ryilefer> trism: on it
<trism> ryilefer: if: dkms status; says installed for nvidia-346 I would try restarting after that
<ryilefer> trism: removed 304..installing 346..will restart the system once its done and let you know
<ryilefer> trism: seems to be working fine...
<ryilefer> trism: using nvidia binary driver-version 346.72 from nvidia-346(open source)
<trism> ryilefer: excellent, yeah I think the problem was 304 just hadn't added support for 720m yet, it is pretty old
<ryilefer> trism: ah..this should work fine right?..I'll try not to mess around with it too much
<ryilefer> trism: anyway, thanks a lot for your help man.. You saved my ass..cheers!
#ubuntu+1 2015-07-01
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning  all
#ubuntu+1 2015-07-02
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#ubuntu+1 2015-07-03
<hyper_ch> hi there, where would I report wily bugs?
<Logan> hyper_ch: on Launchpad, just like you would for any supported release :)
<Logan> I'd recommend using the ubuntu-bug command-line tool
<hyper_ch> Logan: wasn't even sure if bug reporting from users was welcomed on wily... e.g. for Cyanogenmod nightly releases, user feedback is not welcomed. Catchline "Expect bugs"
<Logan> hyper_ch: nah we, always welcome reports
<Logan> just make sure your system is up to date before reporting, as things change quickly when a release is in development
<hyper_ch> I have two installer issues to report and wine is uninstallable
<Logan> hyper_ch: please make sure the installer issues are in the latest daily image before reporting
<hyper_ch> well, it was a week ago and yesterdays daily also
<hyper_ch> und what package would I report installer issues?
<hyper_ch> Logan: for what package would I report installer issues?
<Logan> hyper_ch: run ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<hyper_ch> Logan: thx
<hyper_ch> there's two issue:  (1) my ethernet card is detected but can't establish a connection, regardless whether I try dhcp or set static in installer and (2) the partition manager doesn't see my samsung 840pro ssd.... I had niether issue in 15.04
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<hyper_ch> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> ho hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> didn't konw you're already on 15.10 :)
<BluesKaj> yup,have been for a while, but I'm checking out Debian 8.10 Jessie atm
<BluesKaj> with KDE 4.14
<BluesKaj> just running 15.10 to test, but I'm not liking the plasma5/kf5 much, ... my favourite features have been dropped
<hyper_ch> my servers run all jessie
<hyper_ch> there's a lot of bugs in kf5... but I got used to it meanwhile
<hyper_ch> now I'm doing some testing on btrfs and NixOS
<hyper_ch> btrfs would be nice on proxmox servers with snapshot backups
<BluesKaj> Debian's a bit more work to setup for permissions, mounting drives etc, but I'm liking the stabilty so far
<hyper_ch> more work?
<hyper_ch> btw, ever had a look at NixOS?
<BluesKaj> there seems to be a problem with system settings not keeping one's settings
<hyper_ch> well, I have that in Kf5 ;)
<hyper_ch> I use debian only on servers
<BluesKaj> never heard of nixOS
<hyper_ch> it's an interesting distro... basically you have a configurtion.nix file..... and there you say how you want your system to be setup
<hyper_ch> and due to that, it pulls all the packages, applies according settings etc...
<hyper_ch> also it's an atomic build... everytime you re-generate it makes also new entries.. .meaning you can go ack to previous configurations
<hyper_ch> my small unexciting config this far:  https://github.com/sjau/nixos/blob/master/configuration.nix
<hyper_ch> here's a slight more advanced version https://github.com/bjornfor/nixos-config/blob/master/configuration.nix
<hyper_ch> it's very interesting approach... but I'm a noob :)
<BluesKaj> looks interesting alright...still reading their home page
<hyper_ch> the basic idea is, boot a live stick, make partition layout, copy your configuration.nix, let it re-setup the system
<hyper_ch> it's very different from what I'm used by debian and ubuntu
<BluesKaj> think i'd install it on my old desktop which can't boot from a stick, cd/dvd only, looks very interseting to me due it's KDE 4 desktop
<BluesKaj> due to
<hyper_ch> I also test it on my old notebook
<hyper_ch> I managed to setup an encrypted raid1 system ;)
<hyper_ch> I'll boot it and let you know what kde verson
<hyper_ch> sysd is 217 IIRC
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: 4.14.4
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: 4.14.3
<drhalan> hey. I was wondering if anybody got stateless systems to work with systemd on wily (like described here http://0pointer.net/blog/projects/stateless.html )
<drhalan> there is the following note in the changelogs "Drop hwdb-update dependency from udev-trigger.service, which got       introduced in v219-stable. This causes udev and plymouth to start too       late and isn't really needed in Ubuntu yet as we don't support stateless       systems yet and handle hwdb.bin updates through dpkg triggers. This can       be dropped again with initramfs-tools 0.117."
<drhalan> i just wondered what that means... and if stateless system support is planned for wily
<smallfoot-> When will there be a new kernel?
<smallfoot-> Why are there some packages that are newer in 15.04 than 15.10?
<LocutusOfBorg1> smallfoot-, which packages?
<smallfoot-> LocutusOfBorg1, ubuntu-docs
<smallfoot-> usb-creator-gtk
<LocutusOfBorg1> the first I guess because it will be updated anyway, so there is no need to fix it at this point
<LocutusOfBorg1> the second had a security upload
<LocutusOfBorg1> maybe they plan to update prior to wily
<LocutusOfBorg1> anyway, seems at least the second a question for #ubuntu-hardened
#ubuntu+1 2015-07-04
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<hyper_ch> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: so, been busy today with nixos :)
<BluesKaj> no, i've been fixing my debian install, mostly small annoying stuff that I let slide for a while
<BluesKaj> dunno if I have to learn a new package management system for starters
<hyper_ch> no, I have been :) just doing virtualbox install now
<BluesKaj> have time
<BluesKaj> and so far so good ?
<hyper_ch> am building now... seems good.... will update my configuration nix when I'm done
<hyper_ch> building done, rebooting now just to make sure and then test it :)
<BluesKaj> is there a NixOS chat on irc?
<hyper_ch> yes
<BluesKaj> freenode/
<BluesKaj> ?
<hyper_ch> #nixos
<BluesKaj> ok thanks
<hyper_ch> now it seems something went wrong :)
<hyper_ch> kdm didn't start
<BluesKaj> I might give it a try, but need to do some partitioning first , i don't care for vm installs, there's always something unfixable
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: found the error... I installed vbox as guest and not as host :)
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, have you tried qemu-kvm, it's very quick compared to virtual box
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: haven't tried yet
<hyper_ch> but I know it's very fast
<BluesKaj> ok
<hyper_ch> some people say with according video cards you get almost same performance as under native windows
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: my current configuration.nix   https://github.com/sjau/nixos/blob/master/configuration.nix
<hyper_ch> also interesting is the package list for kde:  https://nixos.org/wiki/KDE#How_to_install_KDE_4
<hyper_ch> will still have to go through there :)
<hyper_ch> also important: https://nixos.org/wiki/Howto_find_a_package_in_NixOS
<hyper_ch> next thing I'll have to figure out how to set my kde default settings :)
<lordievader> People game on kvm ;)
<hyper_ch> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37D2bRsthfI
<hyper_ch> maybe one day, when I'm old, I'll have a look at kvm
<BluesKaj> well, I'm old and i tried it on kubuntu 14.10 with windows as the guest OS. Windows 7 was very fast etc , but it couldn't see other windows machines on my LAN
<hyper_ch> no brigded networking?
<hyper_ch> s/gd/dg/
<lordievader> There is.
<lordievader> Networking is simple linux networking. Whatever you want.
<hyper_ch> then you should be able to see other machines
<hyper_ch> works fine with vbox :)
<lordievader> BluesKaj probably used NAT  (default) rather than a bridge connection.
<BluesKaj> anyway I dual boot W7 and kubuntu 15.104 on the laptop and that's fine for my needs
<hyper_ch> with kvm, can you have the vm in a window or something?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, no, I did try a bridged setup, still no luck
<lordievader> hyper_ch: You connect through vnc or spice.
<hyper_ch> the spice must flow
<penguin42> some of the qemu builds also support qtk or SDL2 windows - not sure if the ubuntu builds are configuredlike that
<hyper_ch> what's sdl2?
<hyper_ch> the nice things about vbox is bi-directional clipboard
<lordievader> Spice supports clipboard stuff, I thought.
<penguin42> yeh I think spice can do the clipboard stuff
<penguin42> hyper_ch: it's just a graphics library
<penguin42> yeh the ubuntu qemu can just run a local window without either spice or vnc
<hyper_ch> I juse use vbox :)
<drhalan> hey i want to use overlayfs in wily. is there anything special i need to enable. mount always tells me "unknown filesystem type overlayfs "
<drhalan> overlay or overlayfs also doesn't show up in /proc/filesystems
<penguin42> drhalan: try a modprobe overlayfs
<penguin42> drhalan: actually, no, modprobe overlay
<drhalan> that works thanks?
<drhalan> i installed overlayroot. is that package needed?
 * penguin42 doesn't know - never used it
<drhalan> oh okay
<drhalan> do you know what the difference between 'overlay" and “overlayfs" is? both shows up in my /proc/filesystems now
<penguin42> no, don't know - I noticed that the kernel module is called overlay.ko although in the overlayfs directory
#ubuntu+1 2015-07-05
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<hyper_ch> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> slowly I get nixos to a usable state:  https://github.com/sjau/nixos/blob/master/configuration.nix
<hyper_ch> and it's way too hot to fiddle any more with it now
<hyper_ch> still need to look at stuff like acpi and also setup default cron jobs and stuff
<hyper_ch> you can do that directly in the config
<BluesKaj> wonder how well it does networking, like VPN tunneling etc
 * penguin42 tries to understand what it means about it's config
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: well, I set it to use network manager
<hyper_ch> but all system wide configuration you should be able to set in the config
<hyper_ch> e.g. you could directly provide openvpn profiles and stuff
<hyper_ch> penguin42: that's my configuration.nix file for NixOS
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: at the top I have the link to the man page options:  https://nixos.org/nixos/manual/ch-options.html
<hyper_ch> it's a very huge list
<hyper_ch> and for package search, nox is nice
<penguin42> hyper_ch: Hmm, not that different to what you get in kickstarter etc
<penguin42> sorry, kickstart files
<hyper_ch> penguin42: I don't know what kickstart files are
<penguin42> hyper_ch: They're what you feed to RHEL/Fedora installers (I think there's a version for Ubuntu) to preconfigure a system
<hyper_ch> penguin42: well, here you setup the whole system using a configuration.nix file (or multiple ones that are included)
<penguin42> hyper_ch: Not as declarative though; https://academy.redhat.com/instructor/guide/instructorguide_ks.html
<hyper_ch> you start live cd, do the partitioning, do hardware detection
<hyper_ch> and then you just provide the configuration.nix and let it do all the rest
<hyper_ch> penguin42: here's a huge list of options you can set.... https://nixos.org/nixos/manual/ch-options.html
<hyper_ch> I'll try to switch over from kdm to lightdm some time...
<penguin42> hyper_ch: Yep, most distros have a way of doing that, although that looks a bit more organised; here's an example of an ubuntu preseed file   https://sfxpt.wordpress.com/2013/06/09/get-the-debianubuntu-ready-and-customized-the-way-you-like-in-10-minutes/
<hyper_ch> penguin42: I've used preseed file for my debian servers where I install ispconfig
<hyper_ch> https://github.com/sjau/perfectDebian
<penguin42> right
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: btw, do you do a lot of work with pdfs? combining pages, exracting etc?
<hyper_ch> I like ispconfig on my servers and horde :)
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, no , merely a home user , no servers etc
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: well, since I submit brief electronically I have to work with pdfs a lot... so I wrote myself some action menu scripts for dolphin... just thought if you have to handle pdfs a lot you would find them useful https://github.com/sjau/pdfForts
<BluesKaj> well looking at the work involved with the NixOS install. It looks rather challenging for my knowledge base :-)
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: well, all I did was (1) copying from other configuration.nix (2) bugging a friend who uses nixOS (3) bugging people in #nixos and (4) read manual
<hyper_ch> (in order of how much I did)
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: all you need it a proper configuration.nix file ;)
<BluesKaj> how long until someone reminds us that this is supposed to be an ubuntu chat
<hyper_ch> channel topic doesn't say it's ubuntu+1 only
<hyper_ch> one last thing I need to test on nixos is getting my smartcard to sign pdfs.... I think I have all I need for it but haven't tested so far
<hyper_ch> btw, I reported the non-installable-wine issue as well as my install troubles.... network card not getting a connection and ssd not detected during install
<hyper_ch> besides those issues, most seems to work well....
<BluesKaj> I don't see any advantages to a labourious installation procedure for an OS, that's why I don't have gentoo. Successfully installed Arch once but ai wasn't impressed with it at all , anticlimactic. Just because Nix usus a novel package management system doesn't mean it has any advantages over more easily installed OSs.
<hyper_ch> well, it's good to know other things also
<hyper_ch> who knows how long kubuntu will continue to exist - especially regarding the riddell situation
<hyper_ch> also I like how easy it is to re-setup and you can hardly break once it's running...
<BluesKaj> we'll see , there are other kubuntu/kde based OSs, that's why I'm exploring debian again
<hyper_ch> although, with the move to sappy (or what's that new package manager called), ubuntu will also have atomic upgrades
<BluesKaj> snappy
<hyper_ch> I was close to it
<TJ-> hyper_ch: If you want to seed an install for identical config every time just use a pre-seed file, that's what everyone else does!
<hyper_ch> :)
<hyper_ch> TJ-: another advantage of the atomicity is that you can have totally different profiles... want to test something out make a new rebuild... if it doesn't work... switch back
<hyper_ch> the last week I've worked with it a bit and it looks really nice
<hyper_ch> but I'm way too noob to actually use it for real this far ;)
<TJ-> I use LXC for that
<hyper_ch> after having used *buntu for the last 9 years almost exlusively as desktop it's time to check what else is out there ;)
<hyper_ch> good old dapper drake :(
<TJ-> hyper_ch: You should really be in #ubuntu-20 :D
<hyper_ch> dapper drake was really nice
<hyper_ch> wb Bluefoxicy
<hyper_ch> wb BluesKaj
<hyper_ch> don't you hate it when you type the first three letters of a nick and the tab-completion fails?
<BluesKaj> was checking my kubuntu 15.10 upgrades
<BluesKaj> too many blue ppl in here, but I have seniority, my nick's been registered since 2006 I believe :-)
<hyper_ch> only two blue people :)
<hyper_ch> btw, I had to alter my password on freenode a little while ago
<hyper_ch> I registered... probably mid 2006 with my dapper drake install
<hyper_ch> and chose a short password... well, reasonably long for the time back then
<hyper_ch> and when I wanted to have a cloak for my host the friendly staffer told my that I need to have a longer password
<hyper_ch> whois doesn't show when I registered :(
<hyper_ch> ha, nickserver info helps - [16:22] [Notice] -NickServ- Registered : Nov 16 19:12:52 2006 (8y 33w 1d ago)
<penguin42> Registered : May 26 22:54:58 2001 (14y 6w 0d ago) :-)
<hyper_ch> 2001... there was a movie about that year :)
<lordievader> An awesome movie :D
<lordievader> Also about 2010 ;)
<hyper_ch> they even had tablets in that movie
<hyper_ch> so way before apple ahd them ;)
<hyper_ch> damn I was wrong... not hte password was the issue with the cloak but that I didn't set an email back then
 * penguin42 prefers 2010 to 2001,  2001 has too much grunting and trippy bits
 * lordievader prefers the book over the film
<hyper_ch> they made a book out of the film? oO
<hyper_ch> I've seen 2010 but I can't really remember it
<hyper_ch> while I remember 2001 rather well
<lordievader> The book and the film 2001 were made at the same time.
<lordievader> There are differences though, in the book they go to Saturn, in the film only to Jupiter.
<penguin42> wasn't that because the director decided it would be too hard to do a good Saturn?
<lordievader> That I do not know.
<penguin42> so which moon were the other civilisation on?
<lordievader> What do you mean?
<penguin42> well, in 2010 wasn't the civilisation on Europe ?
<penguin42> oops
<penguin42> Europa!
<lordievader> Ah, I've only read the book of 2001. 2010 and the other one, 2030?, are still on my list.
<lordievader> But the monolith was on the Europ moon of Saturn in the book.
<hyper_ch> there's a third book?
<lordievader> Ah it was 2061: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2061:_Odyssey_Three
<penguin42> lordievader: But Europa is a moon of Jupiter
<lordievader> There is even a third:
<lordievader> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/3001:_The_Final_Odyssey
<lordievader> Am I mixing things up?
<penguin42> (Heck Saturn has a lot of moons - who knew of Jarnsaxa or Hyrrokkin)
<lordievader> I am mixing things up, it was Iapetus.
<penguin42> hmm, that's very deathstar
 * lordievader is off
 * penguin42 is surprised his new Wily install is on 3.19
<penguin42> yet his 15.04 install is on 4.0.0
<hyper_ch> you're doing it wrong
<penguin42> well, that is what I'm thinking
<hyper_ch> Linux subi 3.19.0-22-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 16 17:15:15 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<hyper_ch> also packages.ubuntu.com shows 3.19 for vivid/updates
<penguin42> hmm it's possible I installed the 4.0 fo rtesting at some point
<penguin42> but still, wily being still on 3.19 is a bit slow
<Daekdroom> The kernel is probably still being tested before merging
<xhoch3> hello, I am researching for an article about click packages (in a series for new packaging formats under linux systems). Is there a place I can get the most up-to-date documentation about click packages as a start?
<hyper_ch> what are click packages?
<xhoch3> the new packaging format of Ubuntu used on the Ubuntu Phone, that will come to the desktop, too, with 16.04
<popey> uh, no
<popey> thats not accurate
<xhoch3> very hot stuff, I offered a magazine to do some research and write an article about it
<xhoch3> ok, then correct me, I need all info I can get
<popey> uh, thats your job :)
<popey> I'm not getting paid to write your article :)
<xhoch3> well, my job is squeezing that info out of you :D
<popey> ok, in brief...
<popey> click is used on the phone/tablet right now.
 * penguin42 sees xhoch3 in the guise of Michael Palin in Brazil
<popey> In the future that will be phased out in favour of snappy packages
<popey> by 16.04 there will be a build of Ubuntu which is based on snappy packages
<popey> but it doesn't replace the traditional debian based image
<popey> so by 16.04 you'll likely see multiple images, one snappy based, one deb based
<popey> so those users who are using debian based installs can carry on doing that on an LTS release
<popey> those who want to play with snappy can do that too
<popey> clear?
<xhoch3> not quite, I think I have to read more about snappy
<xhoch3> what I didn't know was that click will be phased out
<xhoch3> I heard about Ubuntu Next, which is based on click (or snappy, as you say)
<popey> yeah, will take a while, but we'll transition from click to snap
<xhoch3> is there detailed technical reference about snap?
<xhoch3> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/tutorials/build-snaps/
<popey> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/ seen that?
<popey> snappy is evolving, quickly.
<xhoch3> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/guides/packaging-format-apps/
<TJ-> xhoch3: The overview (narrative) documentation is very poor. This may help a bit: http://askubuntu.com/questions/583076/difference-between-snappy-and-click
<xhoch3> ok thanks, yes, I think users might be intered in how a package is build up, what are the advantages (and why), which files install where etc. etc.
<xhoch3> maybe even a short tutorial how to package an app
<xhoch3> but as I see, click and snap share the core ideas
<popey> they're certainly similar
<popey> snappy is an evolution on from clck
<popey> *click
 * penguin42 wonders if we get crackle and pop after those
<popey> :)
<popey> It's grrrrreat
<penguin42> no, no, that's the other one
<xhoch3> popey, I think I will switch to the snappy version as fast as possible, will it be as reliable as the traditional image?
<xhoch3> fwiu, I would need to do a complete reinstall then
<popey> I don't think there is a snappy desktop image yet
<popey> I know it's being worked on by kevin gunn
<xhoch3> thanks, I dropped him a mail
#ubuntu+1 2016-07-04
<k1l> !info linux-generic
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.30.32 (yakkety), package size 1 kB, installed size 11 kB
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<etzerd> hello all
<etzerd> I'm using the new beta version ubuntu 16.10 but the menu is freezing after couple click. every time it's frozen I have to reboot. any idea?
<BluesKaj> etzerd, updated and upgraded since installing?
<etzerd> yes I did
<etzerd> as a matter of fact, I just upgrade just now.
<BluesKaj> try full-upgrade
<etzerd> but the thing is when I used Mate Tweak and go  back to the menu after i browse through the menu after couple minutes it is freeze
<etzerd> BluesKaj: how to do the full upgrade since I'm new to linux
<etzerd> what is the command to do a full upgrade
<BluesKaj> mate..dunno anything about mate
<BluesKaj> sudo apt full-upgrade
<etzerd> thanks
<BluesKaj> which graphics chip?
#ubuntu+1 2016-07-05
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<server_> Hello.  I am trying to dd an img.xz (2GB) file to /dev/mmcblk0p2 (ext4).  After the dd process is complete the mmcblk0p2 partition shows up as an unknown type (Bad Superblock).
<server_> How can I copy the image file without damaging the partition or how to fix the partition?
<SwedeMike> server_: img.xz looks like it's compressed. Are you dd:ing it as-is to the partition? Don't you need to uncompress it before?
<server_> <SwedeMike> You are right.  I just uncompressed it first (unxz) and redid the dd command with the same result.
<server_> I am trying to create a new partition that is just 2GB in size to see if that will work better.
<server_> The new (2GB) partition didn't work.
<BluesKaj> server_,  make sure your target partition is large enough to accomodate the input iso file size
<BluesKaj> or img size
<server_> The img file is 1.8GB.  The original partition was 14GB.  I shrunk it down to 2.1GB.  I have formatted them to ext4 beforehand; every time the partition gets clobbered.
<server_> When I look at online examples, I see that the main dd process is not on the partition (mmcblk0p2) but the full mmc card (mmcblk0)
<Qommand0r> server_: makes sense, since the disk image itself contains a partition table as well
<Qommand0r> try using a whole disk as a target device
<Qommand0r> instead of a partition/slice
<Qommand0r> should work
<server_> Qommand0r: you were right.  The image did have a 4GB partition image.
<server_> I needed a fat partition before it so I used gparted to move it and add a small partition before it.
<Qommand0r> cool, nice to hear server_
#ubuntu+1 2016-07-06
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
#ubuntu+1 2016-07-07
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#ubuntu+1 2016-07-08
<est31> can I already use launchpad to start yaketty builds?
<est31> because atm it fails for me
<est31> https://code.launchpad.net/~minetestdevs/+archive/ubuntu/daily-builds/+recipebuild/1176477
<est31> it only fails for yakkety: https://code.launchpad.net/~minetestdevs/+recipe/minetest-daily
<est31> all others work, but as you can see on the page, the yakkety build is shown as "Could not build because of missing dependencies"
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2016-07-09
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2017-07-03
<crc32> how do you configure the screensaver in gnome-session-fallback
<crc32> all I can find is a power setting to blank the screen
<wootehfoot> 17.10 is working well, and ive just force enabled all hw acceleration in chrome it its working fine
<wootehfoot> what other tweaks could I have forgotten about?
#ubuntu+1 2018-07-04
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.23.25 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<genii> !info linux-image-generic cosmic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.23.25 (cosmic), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<genii> I wonder why +1's !info doesn't pull up cosmic first
<genii> ( even though in this case the versions do not vary )
<Bashing-om> genii: had the same thought .  I did wind up giving the argument as 'cosmic' to confirm .
#ubuntu+1 2018-07-05
<nacc> genii: did it before for bionic? I think it's the same bot in both channels; and it is alwasy the latest "release"
<nacc> *querying th elatest
<genii> I'm not even sure now
<nacc> heh
#ubuntu+1 2019-07-05
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: my bug wishlist ubuntu-docs has been pushed patched :p https://imgur.com/a/LROBJ6b to 19.10
#ubuntu+1 2020-06-29
<luna_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4k8LqEUxlM
#ubuntu+1 2020-07-01
<luna_> Updating to Ubuntu 20.06 now 
<luna_> updated
#ubuntu+1 2020-07-05
<luna_> Watching this weeks Rolling Rhino stream now 
<tomreyn> not an #ubuntu+1 topic
<luna_> New daily Gorilla image
